# Lace and Frills <3



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 23, 2011)

So I bought this today and my mother suprised me by buying herself some visual-kei style jacket 0_o







Anyone else into alternative fashion? :3


----------



## MediMary (Jun 23, 2011)

i like chicks that wear garter belts and corsets that count?


----------



## Prof. Gromore (Jun 23, 2011)

I must admit, you pull off gothic lolita like nobody I have ever seen. You look fabulous! Whatever you're doing, keep it up. It's working.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 23, 2011)

@MediMary

Although I stress the importance of not mixing up the aesthetic and ethos of lolita fashion with eroticism (the name 'Lolita' and association with Vladimir's book is bad enough) in this case, it does count because I love wearing garter belts and corsets too ^^ Seriously, I have quite a collection of burlesque gear. I see lace and I'm like 'Eeeeee!!! I'm having that!' It's kind of disturbing that I'm attracted to some of these items by a childish magneticism to bows, but once I've bought it, the uses aren't limited to kiddy stuff ^^;;;;

Oh thankyou ^^ I love cosplaying, Lolita and other Japanese street fashion styles- but I also have a deep love and respect for traditional clothing like kimono, yukata and jinbei.

I has more pics in my gallery if you wanna lookie :3

I wanna hear what you guys like to wear, too! <3


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 23, 2011)

are you in japan? how's the radiation?


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Jun 23, 2011)

very cute indeed ... but it would be much better if you where standing in the middle of a growroom with a glassy look in your eyes and buds all around ya ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 23, 2011)

No, I'm in London. But I still plan on going to Japan. All my friends in Japan and Neo magazine's japanese correspondant are all saying the majority of tourist facilities are fine and they really want people to go over and spend money- fine by me!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 23, 2011)

Um. You have a cigarette in your hair and there is a black man behind you. But niiiiice.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 24, 2011)

That's the bookcase behind me but it does look oddly like a cigarette, doesn't it? Oh, and that's my dad, but thankyou :3

So, what stuff are you guys (and girls) into?


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 24, 2011)

The back of your pops head looks exactly like Ja Rule's. Does he get mistaken for Ja Rule from behind often?

edit: IS your dad Ja Rule?


----------



## MediMary (Jun 24, 2011)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> The back of your pops head looks exactly like Ja Rule's. Does he get mistaken for Ja Rule from behind often?
> 
> edit: IS your dad Ja Rule?


where are you when crimes are commited, you would be like the best witness ever in a crime...
"Yes officer thats him, I can tell from the back of his head"


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 24, 2011)

MediMary said:


> where are you when crimes are commited, you would be like the best witness ever in a crime...
> "Yes officer thats him, I can tell from the back of his head"


Haha! I could have sworn that I saw a baby Bigfoot shopping at Petsmart the other day too. It was just a dog though. Then I thought I saw that dog Benji. It was just a baby bigfoot.


----------



## ...... (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never seen someone dress like that in my life lol.But your cute and can pull it off.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 24, 2011)

well as long as you are modeling for us, how about a couple garter belt and corset shots for your RIU family


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

...... said:


> I've never seen someone dress like that in my life lol.But your cute and can pull it off.


I agree, first thought was like a convention girl or something, but then again i live in a heavily sensible suburb where most the folk have walking sticks


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jun 24, 2011)

I am a convention girl. I go at least twice a year in lolita and cosplay, the latter of which I sew myself. I'm also pretty darn good at making naturalistic ears and tails.

XD

ROFL, no my dad is not Ja Rule, but that was hilarious...

This is a cheap one that doesn't suck anything in but Frills? Check. Lace? Check. Bows? Check. I just HAD to have it.







I have a proper steelboned one that gets me from 22 inches down to 17.5, but 'proper' ones are never as highly decorated unless made to order.

Any else like cosplay?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmm. Lacy.


----------



## #?* (Aug 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I am a convention girl. I go at least twice a year in lolita and cosplay, the latter of which I sew myself. I'm also pretty darn good at making naturalistic ears and tails.
> 
> XD\
> 
> ...


Whats with the vampirefreaks.com water mark on your pic?


----------



## Nusky (Aug 17, 2011)

I would say hot but no offense black women aren't my thing. Looks good on you though and I'd love to be with a girl who has one


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

This girl needs to get some common sense and ditch the dude she's with. Same bullshit she's doing is the reason me and my brothers got beat by our stepdad. Cant leave the dude cause youre SOOO in love. Missed you Kuroi.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so glad you're back, sir! 

It really cheered me up. He was never mine, I was just there to submit to his whims. Then he got a girlfriend and went away for 3 weeks and I've been falling apart without him and watch him date one of my best friends AGAIN. I've been crying my fucking eyes out all night and I'm currently sleeping in only his boxers...

Damn it. Fuck it. My parents split up and it's their anniversary this weekend.

Anyway, I'm sorry to hear all has not been well amongst your family also. I send my love x

Please keep me distracted, guys, I'm in need of it.

@Nusky

... Okay. I'm not sure whether I'm offended or not. Do you mean you don't like the majority of black girls or you're still put off by my skin tone? (I'm a mutt, by the way) Oh well. I can't say I'm impressed by the attitude and appearance of most black boys to be fair...

More of my sailor uniform


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

Was he ever yours?


----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 17, 2011)

Like that guy from Grandma's Boy: "Please. Sit on my FACE!!! mmrp erww erww eerrrwwww" 

In all seriousness, are you into SteamPunk? You certainly have enough corsets for it and methinks you'd be hot in knickers and a derby.... I am old fashioned though.... I swear to God I should have been in Whitechapel during the murders... That was the time era I think I missed....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 17, 2011)

I do wear steampunk inspired lolita from time to time, there is alot of crossover. For instance, sometimes I wear alot of metallic pieces, turned up shorts, brogues, brass pins and pocketwatches. I've gotten my mother into it though. She dislikes the lolita but quite likes the pirate subgenre and steampunk. I did some steampunk costume designs for my final art piece... I need to dig them up... I could arrange to put together a steampunk shoot I suppose, I think my blouses and waistcoats with the boots mama gave me would do well.

You want me to sit on your face? #^^#

As I said Cryptkeeper, he was never mine. I was always there, his shoulder to cry on at 3am, making him snacks, sorting his laundry, living at his house, helping him with his relationships, letting him talk me into shit in bed when he'd never even kiss me and the bastard would never ask me, the one person who'd be any good for him, to be his girlfriend.

I love him more than I thought was even possible. I never knew I could care abou, or be desparate for one person so much. It hurts.

Meh, here's another outfit, some of you have seen it.


----------



## canuckgrow (Aug 17, 2011)

Feelin kinda old and pervy today. Your Dad would kill me if he knew what I wanted you to wear LOL....Oldest outfit in the book.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

Quaker dress?


----------



## #?* (Aug 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I do wear steampunk inspired lolita from time to time, there is alot of crossover. For instance, sometimes I wear alot of metallic pieces, turned up shorts, brogues, brass pins and pocketwatches. I've gotten my mother into it though. She dislikes the lolita but quite likes the pirate subgenre and steampunk. I did some steampunk costume designs for my final art piece... I need to dig them up... I could arrange to put together a steampunk shoot I suppose, I think my blouses and waistcoats with the boots mama gave me would do well.
> 
> You want me to sit on your face? #^^#
> 
> ...


WTF happened to your arm?  and did you make those cat ears yourself? if so good job!!


----------



## Nusky (Aug 17, 2011)

I dunno I just don't have an attraction towards black women or asians or anything except whites. I think thats pretty normal for most people want to marry the same race. I'd date a black girl, heck I'd date any girl who talked to me but I doubt I'd marry one.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

And what is the boundary that makes 'marriage' taboo? Are you innately anti-miscegenation?


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## LD25Delta9 (Aug 17, 2011)

Burlap?

And yes Kuroi, I would love for you to sit on my face.... Am I stating the obvious when I say it's yank for "mustache ride"?

Again, in all seriousness, it sounds like you need to catch a case of the "Fuck-it's" and stop shedding tears for someone who wouldn't do the same if the roles were reversed. Life is precious and every moment spent caring about one who doesn't reciprocate it is wasted.


----------



## Nusky (Aug 17, 2011)

I should also mention I'm into women who are 40-60 years old, I'm 25. So theres very few ladies out there that I like that are my age. So I just date anyone I can. I never really have anything in common with blacks and we both kinda ignore each other. Plus I'm blonde and blue eyed so thats as white as you can get lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

Nusky said:


> I should also mention I'm into women who are 40-60 years old, I'm 25. So theres very few ladies out there that I like that are my age. So I just date anyone I can. I never really have anything in common with blacks and we both kinda ignore each other. Plus I'm blonde and blue eyed so thats as white as you can get lol


Wow. I'll fuck a 40yo cougar but jesus. You went straight to gmilf huh.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 17, 2011)

Fair enough, Nusky x

His family love me to pieces and I'd be losing them, too. The difficult thing is when I try and gather the strength to walk away he gets really hurt and doesn't want to let me go- it's like having my damn heart ripped out repeatedly. -_-; I love him so much I wish I never met him. I feel like If I could ever just drop him and 'fall in love' with someone like I have fallen for him, then does that not mean I must have not been all that 'in love' in the first place? i will always feel like I am 'cheating on' him. Anyway I have no distractions either because after 18 years on this planet I STILL haven't been on a date at least 0_o

But you guys make me feel loved #^^#

Well you're lucky I mow the garden regularly so to speak- a necessity for ballet and having photos taken/draeings done of oneself nude or in skimpy underwear. I have a throne to sit upon... Wow....

Want me to wear my birthday suit? A friend of mine has some photos for her art project where I've got a piece of translucent satin over my chest and running between my legs or shawly thing, that's as close as I've gotten...

I have pinup photos on the way, one set in the pink corset and one in a black underbust one with a playing cards theme. Just waiting for the photographer to send them along...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 17, 2011)

Dont get yourself banned now. Or do. Either way, somebody wins.


----------



## Nusky (Aug 17, 2011)

If theres abuse you should just leave. Theres other fish in the sea. Or do what you would do with a job, look for another one while you're still in your relationship. Maybe try sites like okcupid, I met a girl there and we hit it off pretty good. She also makes $20 an hour so I'm lucky that way!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 17, 2011)

I have seen those marks on the arm before glad you got through it, not everyone does. It's always hard to stop loving someone and distractions can only do so much. Talk to your mom about your feelings she has experience to share and with any luck save you some learning curve. As you can see from the response from everyone ( except the Aryan) you are very good looking and I also detect you have had decent education opportunities, your smart, start acting that way. When ever I get down I always remember "If it's to be it's up to ME"

Peace and positive vibes your way pretty woman. None of this will matter in 5 years.


----------



## Nusky (Aug 17, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I have seen those marks on the arm before glad you got through it, not everyone does. It's always hard to stop loving someone and distractions can only do so much. Talk to your mom about your feelings she has experience to share and with any luck save you some learning curve. As you can see from the response from everyone ( except the Aryan) you are very good looking and I also detect you have had decent education opportunities, your smart, start acting that way. When ever I get down I always remember "If it's to be it's up to ME"
> 
> Peace and positive vibes your way pretty woman. None of this will matter in 5 years.


 hey now I didn't say she wasn't good looking, I'm just not into blacks. I've tried to watch black women get pounded by whites in porn but it doesn't really turn me on at all. I know black people personally and they're cool people I just don't know a lot of them.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Woodsmaneh! :3

Your kind words do mean alot to me. I'm glad you could see some intelligence behind my incessant juvenile ramblings and text inundated with emoticons. I'm often described as 'extraordinarily intelligent... With No Common Sense.' Emotionally, I'd say I was on par with a 5 year old. I'd probably stop a car in the middle of the street in pursuit of something shiny :3

Speaking of pursuit, I'd look elsewhere but honestly no one is interested. As I said before, I have never been in a relationship. The closest I've gotten is being manipulated into performing some acts I wish I hadn't and then having to be someone's dirty little secret. People are only ashamed of being involved with me. I think it's because I'm so damn eager to please. He was was best friend in the world. Asides from that, I've been jumped on public transport by men. Older men only after one thing. That's oppertunism. They didn't even think I was pretty. Do you think just one normal boy my age would even give me the time of day? For some reason they're only into shallow bitchy sluts, not someone with doglike loyalty, affection and who is great in the kitchen. WTF?

Anyways, the public transport thing resulted in me giving a statement at the police station with a quarter ounce in my bag. Funny story now- they even ran to get me cigarettes, the lovely people <3

Nusky, it's cool. Some things just don't float your boat...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh by the way, yes I did make the ears. I prefer my three dimensional ones though.

Here are Horo's ears from the anime Spice and Wolf. I cosplayed her.







I also made these tails







And these ear muffs I made on Christmas Eve 2009


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 18, 2011)

i dig the ear muffs but whos the chick in the pictures


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Heheh. God RIU is one of a kind. In a terrible way, but still.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

kuroi, my advice to you, as always, is to just leave or just get all crazy in his face.  
lol you and i are very similar, never been in a relationship, never been really wanted by anyone. You have alot more potential than I do... you're slim, have nice hair and skin, young, and quirky... all sounds like a win. And you know my faults already... short, fat, the occaisional flare of a skin condition. You have soo much more going for you than me, and it makes me sad when you cant see that. 
Be strong!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you think it's going to help to point out all your faults? Stop feeling sorry for yourself and being so vain. The only kind of guy its ever going to work out with, EVER, for a girl, is a guy that values another trait over superficiality. It's not looks. So stop moping around because you're not a supermodel.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

lol i thought being vain implied you thought you were good looking? and its just, how do you get past a life life of conditioning that you are not pretty, that the only man who will want you is a guy with no standards, and you better let him treat you how he wants to, or else he will leave you all alone? Its hard to go through school never having a boyfriend, never having a date, going to prom alone or with a huge group of friends... Or even worse, have guys start talking to you, telling you they dont care about your weight, etc... then two weeks later get a skinny gf, or just stop talking to you all together... Im not complaining that Im not a super model...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

By vanity I mean obssessed with appearance. I never said you're complaining that you're not a supermodel. I'm saying that you're moping because you want to be attractive. If a guy wont talk to you because youre not gorgeous then why the fuck would you give him a second thought? You can always become more attractive, but you can't doctor your true personality.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're not going to a Costume party... then lose it.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> By vanity I mean obssessed with appearance. I never said you're complaining that you're not a supermodel. I'm saying that you're moping because you want to be attractive. If a guy wont talk to you because youre not gorgeous then why the fuck would you give him a second thought? You can always become more attractive, but you can't doctor your true personality.


The thing is, guys will talk to me... they even flirt a little bit... but then BAM they dont want anything to do with me further than that. Ive never in my life heard a guy tell me to my face that I looked good... if they say it, they'll say it through a text, or on the computer or whatever. Then they completely deny saying it. Or they told me they said it because they thought it would make me want to fuck. 

Ive only ever kissed one guy, done stuff with one guy... I had to wait until a week and a half after I turned 18 to get my first kiss. Ive been told by several guys that any guy who would date me would be ashamed to take me out in public, ashamed that he ever fucked me, that all i'd be is a dirty little secret


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Does every female on RIU on self-esteem issues or is all this insecurity text deep?


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

lol i think its just me and kuroi. btw, i can fake confidence in the real world like a mofo. it makes me a great public speaker, i can make friends fairly easy, its easy to talk to new people, it helped as a performer.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol i think its just me and kuroi. btw, i can fake confidence in the real world like a mofo. it makes me a great public speaker, i can make friends fairly easy, its easy to talk to new people, it helped as a performer.


At SeaWorld?


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread is gona make me have a period.......

BRB grabbing 'Pons......Max flow SON!!!

But on the real little emo girl, someone gave you the best advise you will ever get a few pages back..... NONE OF THIS WILL MATTER IN 5 YEARS..... sht 5 months....prolly. Ur young and cute, one day you will be walking through some Comic book store or costume shop and some guy dressed up like Cowboy Bebop will be like "Sup" and ur hormones will go crazy and ull forget all about this other guy......Trust me, i though every relationship was my last when i was young too..
you'll grow up and get over all this, chll.

Trust me, with ur face and body, some dudes will be knocking on your door soon enough. Until then...chill.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

r1tony said:


> At SeaWorld?


haha yeah, i was shuka's back up.

in all seriousness, I was a dancer for 4 years


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

Also ur Britsh black...which is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY hotter than USA black. That accent and proper way of speaking does alot of you...... your location just brought you from a 5- to a 7+
American black chicks are ghetto nasty asses..... IMO. Cant stand people that dont speak well......


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

^i hate to agree, but it is true to an extent. the guys are just as bad... hate ghetto black dudes. Have no problem with the ones that act like normal human beings though.


----------



## ...... (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> haha yeah, i was shuka's back up.
> 
> in all seriousness,* I was a dancer for 4 years*


strip club?


----------



## Philosophist (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> ^i hate to agree, but it is true to an extent. the guys are just as bad... hate ghetto black dudes. Have no problem with the ones that act like normal human beings though.


RACIST!!! HATE MONGER!!!!!! 

^^
But no srsly, hearing "Nah m sayin" and nigga all the time gets old as fuck... I have black friends but none of them act like they are stupid adn ignorant ghetto trash. and some of them came from some of the worst places in the USA. 

Lets get back to the dress up show.....


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

lol yeah i stripped from the age of 14 until i was 18... um, nope.
I was a dancer in high school, was forced into it at first by my own laziness, realized it was fucking demanding as shit, tried to quit, fell in love with it, and kept doing it through out high school. I worked my ass off. I mean, I was fat still through out high school, but dancing made me flexible, gave me rythym, etc... I worked so hard and loved it so much I was moved into the advanced class. I was the biggest girl at every performance we did, every time we danced with other school I was the biggest... Yet i still out danced alot of people, and way more flexible than alot of people are. Used to be able to do the splits on both legs, and down the middle


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

i don't understand this thread.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> RACIST!!! HATE MONGER!!!!!!
> 
> ^^
> But no srsly, hearing "Nah m sayin" and nigga all the time gets old as fuck... I have black friends but none of them act like they are stupid adn ignorant ghetto trash. and some of them came from some of the worst places in the USA.
> ...


 
Lol i dont play dress up, i can never find good costumes...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Racism = EPIC!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't understand this thread.


Don't worry Fdd, it doesn't understand you.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Racism = EPIC!


lol yes, cause saying hating anybody who doesnt know how to act is racist


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Don't worry Fdd, it doesn't understand you.



worried? me? 

you must not have heard. LOL


is she just showing off her dress?


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

started off showing off a new dress, asking if anyone else liked the style. turned into me and her and our low self esteem.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> started off showing off a new dress, asking if anyone else liked the style. turned into me and her and our low self esteem.




i shouldn't doubt myself so much.

apparently i knew all along. 


maybe if you did something other then pout on the internet all day.

2 months ago i suggested you find a hobby. if you would have taken my advice you would have been good at it by now.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> worried? me?
> 
> you must not have heard. LOL
> 
> ...


No. I don't hear very well at all. Tad deaf even. But you've crystal clear hearing and stark judgement. Has it helped you achieve your life's aspirations? 

She's chatting. Care to join her? Or do you have to run off to your boat today.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the RAGE threads!


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i shouldn't doubt myself so much.
> 
> apparently i knew all along.
> 
> ...


lol well i started school, havent had much time for the internet since i started.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

r1tony said:


> I love the RAGE threads!


And fists. Bitches love fists.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Aug 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So I bought this today and my mother suprised me by buying herself some visual-kei style jacket 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a really cute dress. I can't pull anything like that off. Props to you.


----------



## sharon1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kuroi, you are a very pretty young woman.

I can't get into the style, but you look fine in that dress.


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 18, 2011)

I used to be a member of VF, like 7 years ago then they ruined my account and I said fuck it.


----------



## sharon1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you serious? Did ^^^ you just post something she sent you in private?
I would never post pics of someone like that unless I had specific permission.....sorry in advance if I'm off base here.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

she's posted that one in her public album on riu too i think


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

Kuroi i'm not sure how old u r but i would luv to see u in some more mature type outfits, don't get me wrong ur very sexy and sweet, But i think u need to update ur wardrode, classy women r sooooo sexy, and girl u could pull it off so well. Think 1950's pin up style, Ditch the teenage hello kitty crap and try on something ur momma would wear. Ur pix reflect that of a girl, i think ur ready 2 grow up and become the beautiful women u want to be. Luv ya sweety


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

I think she'd be gorgeous as a pin up too... ive never tried taking pictures like that or wearing sexy clothes like that... hmmm maybe someday i should try...jk jk


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> I think she'd be gorgeous as a pin up too... ive never tried taking pictures like that or wearing sexy clothes like that... hmmm maybe someday i should try...jk jk


Urca i saw ur recent hair pix, sweety ur alot smaller then u claim to be  Either way men love women in all shapes and sizes, buy urself something naughty and do it 4 urself, have a girlfriend come over and be ur photographer, or do it urself but i promise this will boost ur confidence, and u might even learn something about ur sexuality u never knew, figure out what makes u feel sexy, men will only feed off what u give them. No women is sexy unless she feels she is.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

april said:


> Urca i saw ur recent hair pix, sweety ur alot smaller then u claim to be  Either way men love women in all shapes and sizes, buy urself something naughty and do it 4 urself, have a girlfriend come over and be ur photographer, or do it urself but i promise this will boost ur confidence, and u might even learn something about ur sexuality u never knew, figure out what makes u feel sexy, men will only feed off what u give them. No women is sexy unless she feels she is.


lol april i will disagree with you as far as the size thing goes, but as for everything else... i think i'd really like to buy myself something sexy that made me feel good... I just wouldnt want to look stupid wearing it. Cause ive googled what big chicks like myself look like in lingerie, its not very nice... I just need to find the right thing I guess


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

That one's in my album. It's there for anyone who cares to actually click on my avatar, read my profile and find our a little bit more about me. I have to say I'm a little startled to find it pasted up here though 0_o

But yeah, I'm into alternative fashion, specifically gothic lolita, but I can go casual in hoodies, combats jeans an skirts- just something that reflects my personality more. I love color coordinating, making jewellery/accessories or wearing bit and pieces I find. I've been wearing keys, padlocks and pocketwatches for years- then Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland Came out and suddenly lolita-esque stuff became more acceptable because magazines said so and people are charging £60 for a padlock-shaped pendant XP

I really don't understand people who follow those things religiously, wearing stuff they admit (I've heard it) they don't even like just because it is 'current'. 

Bah, I love lolita, and It's perfect for weddings, church and other formal occassions as well as my conventions and stuff.

Anyways, I'd still like to hear from anyone else into alternative clothing. I think men look wonderful in steampunk or dandy. I had to compliment this older gentleman on the bus the other day stepping out in a double breasted jacket, top hat and cane- he looked so smart and handsome ^^ Smart-looking can be fun aswell :3

I'm 18. I can and do wear more grown up things, as in evening jackets, waistcoats, ruffled blouses, fascinators and smart shoes. Muted colors instead of bright pink. I like classic lolita as well as punk/sweet, which is more like 'dignified victorian lady' than 'wheee cuteness!!'. I like cuteness too though :3 I do the whole pinup thing occasionally, but in the studio, not on the street. I have a friend who's heavily into the pinup/rockabilly style and I make rockabilly accessories but I don't want to just 'adopt' the style on a whim. I love Gil Elvgren paintings but she has done her research, a devout Betty Page fan and projecting her whole feminine empowerment and 'the female body as a work of art' thing. The style is part of her and I really do appreciate it aesthetically. I just feel like I'd be trying to be something that I'm not emulating it.

Thanks so much for the compliments so far ^^

Urca muffin, you are beautiful inside and out (I really like the photos you posted in 'How long do you like hair on women?' They are super cute <3

Someone is out there for you- I just hope you find them soon! You deserve it.

I hope I find someone too, it's draining me just giving, giving,giving all the time to Him. His welcome home party tomorrow bankrupted meeeeee... But can you get what I mean when I say that just running off looking for a man looks like I couldn't Really have loved him? It's not a switch I can turn on and off. I've had many stupid crushes, ALL unreciprocated, but this guy... I am completely in love with him. I'm not biased- I see all his faults, but that doesn't stop every fibre of my being screaming for him when he is gone. I love his scent, his touch, his voice... Everything he does and says is magnified a thousand times to me. He rolled over to my side in his sleep once and that was the first time he held me, snoring away in my chest and that was a time I truly felt like the happiest person in the world. Trust me guys, this isn't shallow teen crush crap- If you knew some of the shit we've been through together.

I care for him like no one else. I guess I just have to wait for him to wake up one day and realize I've dutily provided everything he's ever wanted too.

Oh god, that sounded self-absorbed ^^;

Right OKAY

Back on topic, let's talk clothes people. Seen something unusual and just wondering WTF is that all about? Post some pictures or describe so we can discuss :3




Ooh Urca... April is right. The picture above was taken by a girlfriend. She kind of forced me into it, but I'm glad she did because it was girly fun and made me feel a little better about myself. I of course returned the favor, she loved the photos, self esteem went through the roof and she tells me she's confidently shared them with her boyfriend! Works wonders. Even if no one sees them, buying sexy underwear always makes me feel a bit special x


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a good camera...


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey all you pretty lady's...i love you all...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

it's not "sexy", unless you're filming a "movie". reminds me of an old school western saloon "lady". does not look comfortable at all. looks stiff and scratchy. i think you are somewhat attractive, but you're going the wrong way with it. 

i agree with april. let's see you as a librarian.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

DSB65, Well get over here and take some shots. I want some in the pink and black corset posted earlier and my pointe shoes. Oh and a steampunk one for these guys. I've got some turnup shorts, heeled brogues and that waistcoat along with a brass pocketwatch that needs shining :3 A bit of victorian androgyny never hurt ^^

Omg I really want to see Urca as a mermaid! Please please get one of those mertails in a dark pink or purple or something... I can see it now, wearing nothing but clamshells, singing on a rock and combing that lovely hair...

Such a pretty girl!!!! <3


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

i think it can be sexy, but isnt my taste... never been one for old fashion (ie victorian) clothes... but i love floral prints, bold red lips, curly hair, winged eyeliner... like a modern version of 50's pin up...


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> DSB65, Well get over here and take some shots. I want some in the pink and black corset posted earlier and my pointe shoes. Oh and a steampunk one for these guys. I've got some turnup shorts, heeled brogues and that waistcoat along with a brass pocketwatch that needs shining :3 A bit of victorian androgyny never hurt ^^
> 
> Omg I really want to see Urca as a mermaid! Please please get one of those mertails in a dark pink or purple or something... I can see it now, wearing nothing but clamshells, singing on a rock and combing that lovely hair...
> 
> Such a pretty girl!!!! <3


you can get a mertail? what about the stomach?


i know its weird and problably wouldnt look right, but ive always loved the idea of dressing up like a grecian goddess... the whole nine yards, hair hanging down my back, some parts rolled and pinned at the top, flowers throughout my hair, the whole etheral white grecian dress, makeup to match... that would be a cool way to take pictures if its possible


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to go to london...and i think you look hot the way you dress...and urca as a mermaid..now that would be something....


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

lol idk if it would be a good something though


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

SEXY 50s PIN UP GIRL..........


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Fail my friend.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

the cryptkeeper said:


> fail my friend.


thanks..that means a lot coming from you.....


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

the more i think about it, the more i think it would be cool to do a whole grecian theme for pictures... I always thought if I had a wedding dress, it would be like that

http://www.cincinnati-weddings.org/2011/06/08/empire-waist-wedding-dress-2/
click the blonde chick


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> thanks..that means a lot coming from you.....


 This is going to be fun. Glad to be back.


----------



## ...... (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This is going to be fun. Glad to be back.


you need to bring the crypt keeper pic back now


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

the cryptkeeper said:


> this is going to be fun. Glad to be back.


just agreeing with you...your the man....


----------



## ...... (Aug 18, 2011)

that was so fucking fast lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

I am the man. I'm an entertainer, artist, musician, auntrapanure and I return empty beer bottles. I'm am the man of many and the man of none. But this is a thread for women.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> just agreeing with you...your the man....




CLICK HERE ===> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/456292-my-one-man-crusade.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> CLICK HERE ===> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/456292-my-one-man-crusade.html


I'd rather not. Some villainous crusade is sure to ensue.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd rather not. Some villainous crusade is sure to ensue.



wasn't talking to you.


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> click here ===> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/456292-my-one-man-crusade.html


ok you got me..at least you cant ban me......lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> wasn't talking to you.


 You were talking?


----------



## ...... (Aug 18, 2011)

crypt vs fdd,this some PPV shit


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> the more i think about it, the more i think it would be cool to do a whole grecian theme for pictures... I always thought if I had a wedding dress, it would be like that
> 
> http://www.cincinnati-weddings.org/2011/06/08/empire-waist-wedding-dress-2/
> click the blonde chick


Very pretty, little 2 simple for me, i need more lace and bling and a big dirty vail, seems the boys r in about to whip it out, crypt gets measured by me


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

take it to another thread guys, this is about girl clothes


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

SWORD FIGHT!! or GTFO !!! 

We ladies r talking about lace and shit, damn men


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

april said:


> Very pretty, little 2 simple for me, i need more lace and bling and a big dirty vail, seems the boys r in about to whip it out, crypt gets measured by me


I love the flow of it... Idk if id do a veil, id want my hair down and flowers in it. When i picture it, since i want an outdoor at night kind of affair, on or around halloween, bling, hella lace, etc... wouldnt work. not to say i wouldnt love to have a dress with those things, its just for what im picturing, i want simple, elegant, mysterious.


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

I like being watched, looked at, on MY yes it's all for the women u silly men bahahahaha anyways on MY wedding day i plan on giving even the priest a bone with my virgin/sexy nymph type look lol


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

haha thats perfect... idk, halloween is my favorite holiday, not for the candy and costumes, its just an air of possibility, etc... it gives me chills. so i was thinking, a dress like the one i posted... would fit perfectly to an outdoor, cream and pale orange kinda wedding. in a vine yard of course... it would be all mystical and shit without being cheesy...

though if you can find any kind of dress you think i would like (fits my body type, etc, ) you send me the pic! lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> you can get a mertail? what about the stomach?
> 
> 
> i know its weird and problably wouldnt look right, but ive always loved the idea of dressing up like a grecian goddess... the whole nine yards, hair hanging down my back, some parts rolled and pinned at the top, flowers throughout my hair, the whole etheral white grecian dress, makeup to match... that would be a cool way to take pictures if its possible


I like this idea too! I guess the image in your first avatar stayed with me. I think you'd look lovely ^^

And yeah you can order mertails online. I've seen some stunning footage of people swimming in the more naturalistic ones (with no diving equipment) and they are about as close to real mermaids as you will ever get. I can only doggy paddle really, but I like watching them do their thing. Some make a good living doing Ariel at kids' parties or aquarium displays.


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like this idea too! I guess the image in your first avatar stayed with me. I think you'd look lovely ^^
> 
> And yeah you can order mertails online. I've seen some stunning footage of people swimming in the more naturalistic ones (with no diving equipment) and they are about as close to real mermaids as you will ever get. I can only doggy paddle really, but I like watching them do their thing. Some make a good living doing Ariel at kids' parties or aquarium displays.


actually, im an awesome swimmer... and i did get the greek idea from that avatar, it's one of my favorite peices of artwork ever. If i could ever find a dress like that to make it work, that would be cool... and of course a good place to take the picture!


----------



## april (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL i should go snap a pic of my grapes vines in my back yard, they're almost ripe!! purple and green!!


 lol my hairs sooo long i cant get in all, well i could stand up lmfao but ya


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Aug 18, 2011)

april said:


> Kuroi i'm not sure how old u r but i would luv to see u in some more mature type outfits, don't get me wrong ur very sexy and sweet, But i think u need to update ur wardrode, classy women r sooooo sexy, and girl u could pull it off so well. Think 1950's pin up style, Ditch the teenage hello kitty crap and try on something ur momma would wear. Ur pix reflect that of a girl, i think ur ready 2 grow up and become the beautiful women u want to be. Luv ya sweety


Pervert!

What are YOU wearing (heavy breathing)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

More pix!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2011)

...... said:


> crypt vs fdd,this some PPV shit


i have more of a life then that. 

simply gonna unsubscribe and go fishing.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha. I totally called it.


----------



## Justin00 (Aug 18, 2011)

i think they look great and you are gorgeous. i love it when people have the nerve to turn there lives into the fantasy they imagine. its unfortunate that you often learn too much about human nature in the process, that of both others and yourself. if you open your mind, its often scary what you find inside. Anyways, i have been where you are and i know exactly how you feel (the girl/guy problems) and yeah yeah i know atm your saying "you have no idea how "I" feel" but i really do and in all honesty a lot of ppl have been through it and some of us made it out. its really about deciding for yourself that you are better than this and are going to take control of your life and live it for yourself (with often includes the ppl you care about believe it or not). Another thing that helped me was charity work, spend some of your free time helping out at children's homes or read a book to kid with cancer in the hospital, all of the sudden when you see them and the other ppl in there lives yours doesn't seem so bad, and it will completely change your outlook on life (partially for the better and partially for the worse IMO, but over all i think you will be happier with yourself) Just remember happiness isn't about keeping a smile on your face or your chin up, its about finding a place inside yourself that you belong, and then no one can take it away, they can make you sad, but to be sad is not, to be without happiness.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the sound advice ^

It's one of those really complicated things, like a 3 year long dysfunctional love... Pentagon. Meh.. 

I do charity work. I've been working voluntarily for 6 years. I'm the kind of person who feels guilty when I take a day off, so on our only family vacation I found myself a 5am to 5pm job in 110F

You're right, I learned alot about myself and other people. Work like that IS terrifically character building, however old fashioned that might seem. I thing anyone out of work or education should have to do a mandatory voluntary scheme, even if it were just for six months or so- we'd have a much better society...

Urca, that's it, I need to start up a 'buy Urca a Mertail' fund x

Fdd subscribed to my thread so he could screw around with Crypty-muffin? How sad.

I've been nothing but polite in his sight, even politely asking him to take the 'heat' off of people bullying me...

... But I'm amazed at how someone STRIPPED of their power becomes increasingly snarky. 

This is coming from someone who usually has social cues fly straight over her head...

*sigh*


----------



## Urca (Aug 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thanks for the sound advice ^
> 
> It's one of those really complicated things, like a 3 year long dysfunctional love... Pentagon. Meh..
> 
> ...


 
haha if i ever take pictures as a mermaid, ill definitely send you copies


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 18, 2011)

Yay!! *runs around excited* #^^#


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 21, 2011)

Thought I'd take some nicer pictures of the first dress before church.

















<3 FRILLEH!!!!!


----------



## notlaura (Aug 21, 2011)

What brand is this? It looks like BTSSB?? I'm definitely into alt fashion! I tend to be on the "Mori Girl" side of things though. You are gorgeous btw, I'm jealous!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 21, 2011)

You do have the figure most guys love. =) Gain a couple cupsizes, wear tight shirts and cut jeans like that girl in Transformers. 







You'll have ALL the attention you so desperately crave.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah Crypty, that's my biggest insecurity ^^; I'm a 28D, being a pear shape and all I wish my chest matched my ass XP

Notlaura, I adore BTSSB, Candy Violet and Mary Magdalene but this one is GLP. It was only $50, compared to Baby's prices 0_o I usually buy one dress a year and pair skirts with blouses with a petticoat underneath. I have A knack for finding something gorgeous lacy and satin for $10 or under X3 Thanks <3

Hey let's see some of your outfits :3


----------



## HellaBlunts (Aug 21, 2011)

love the pics


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 22, 2011)

Thankies ^^

When I get the lingerie ones back I'll post 'em too <3


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have more of a life then that.
> 
> simply gonna unsubscribe and go fishing.


I wish I had enough of a life to tell random internet people about it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 22, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I wish I had enough of a life to tell random internet people about it.


 DAYUM SON. +rep motherfucker!  Whats goin on brotha. =D


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 22, 2011)

Not much. been lurking for months. The drama just got to be too much for a sober mind.
What have you been up to?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 22, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Not much. been lurking for months. The drama just got to be too much for a sober mind.
> What have you been up to?


 Drugs and drama. Both are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Drugs and drama. Both are not mutually exclusive.


hehehehe like U and I


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So I bought this today and my mother suprised me by buying herself some visual-kei style jacket 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're cuter than a bug's ear (as my dad is fond of saying). Hell, I'd go straight. 

Speaking of which.. umm... who is that behind you? :: ehem ::


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

Does this count as frills? =D


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Does this count as frills? =D


Damn now that's a fine ass


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> Damn now that's a fine ass


I thought you liked penis?


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I thought you liked penis?


But i do


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> But i do


So you go both ways are do you just appreciate a nice ass?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Does this count as frills? =D


Daym Crypt. is that ur ass????
Smoken!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice! I immediately thought it was one of yours April, with the hair and the pretty panties.

Carne, you're so sweet! I'm 5ft 1 (fun size) , so why not play on it from time to time? #^^# That's my dad behind me LMFAO I totally wish you and Beardo would come and hang with me, we'd have so much fun. I think I'd embarrass myself hitting on Urca too much though, her face is just AAAAWW!!!!!!!! <3

To be honest I think sexuality is on a scale. I don't think you'll ever find a lesbian who will never turn her head towards the right man or a gay guy who doesn't enjoy a lady or two.


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So you go both ways are do you just appreciate a nice ass?


When the fine ass is my own i sure do appreciate it sweety


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Very nice! I immediately thought it was one of yours April, with the hair and the pretty panties.
> 
> Carne, you're so sweet! I'm 5ft 1 (fun size) , so why not play on it from time to time? #^^# That's my dad behind me LMFAO I totally wish you and Beardo would come and hang with me, we'd have so much fun. I think I'd embarrass myself hitting on Urca too much though, her face is just AAAAWW!!!!!!!! <3
> 
> To be honest I think sexuality is on a scale. I don't think you'll ever find a lesbian who will never turn her head towards the right man or a gay guy who doesn't enjoy a lady or two.


 
aww thank you. 
And yeah, i thought it was april too


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> When the fine ass is my own i sure do appreciate it sweety


Ahh gotcha, I skipped all the other posts so I didn't know that was yours. Well then nice ass.
Corny line time. If I told you "you have a beautiful body" would you hold it against me?


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

april, i knew it was you!!
so how did he get a pic of you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 23, 2011)

April visit me next.


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> april, i knew it was you!!
> so how did he get a pic of you?


He took it himself this morning 

LOL or stole it from another forum, sneaky unicorn he is


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> April visit me next.


Depends what u smell like


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> He took it himself this morning
> 
> LOL or stole it from another forum, sneaky unicorn he is


ah so this is your man? cause if so he needs a hair cut from what i saw


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Daym Crypt. is that ur ass????
> Smoken!!!


 I think this site should have a box by your name that says "IM A DUDE" or "LADY POSTING"....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> ah so this is your man? cause if so he needs a hair cut from what i saw


She better not be posting photos of me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> Depends what u smell like


I smell like weed.


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> She better not be posting photos of me.


no face, just long long long hair


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> no face, just long long long hair


I repeat, no photos of me. =D


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

lol idk, was it you? skinny skinny body, long flowing hair?


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I repeat, no photos of me. =D


lmfao aww sweety i said i posted pix of a hot man


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol idk, was it you? skinny skinny body, long flowing hair?


I don't think I want to know. >.<


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

lol the hair throws me off alot


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

Posted men in the frilly thread! Got distracted! Will fill this space with frills in a minute...


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol the hair throws me off alot


from what his sexy mid section, or toned chest and shoulders? lol damn ur nosy, u ask alot of questions until u get the answer u want, not the one u should hear, sorry needs to be said sweety


----------



## april (Aug 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No no no, I like the hair! Remember the picture of Nuno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Umm i vote lambofgod !!!!! These sem like something he could fill very well


----------



## Urca (Aug 23, 2011)

april said:


> from what his sexy mid section, or toned chest and shoulders? lol damn ur nosy, u ask alot of questions until u get the answer u want, not the one u should hear, sorry needs to be said sweety


to who should i apologize? i mean, yeah kinda messed up on the whole you/crypt thing... sorry about that... but idk what else i did wrong?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

They're not frilly but I believe every girl should own a pair as they are super cosy and come in nice patterns.

These, however, are frilly.







I'm with April! LambofGod should totally wear them!!!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Aug 23, 2011)

more pix girlz. i would post but bf is home and i don't want to get into trouble lol xoxox. post i likey.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

We get to see you later then? :3

I has no more panty shots to hand but I do haaaaaas...

Lacy balconette bra. I know I am very much lacking in the chest department at Cryptkeeper pointed out but It's pretty- black lace over purple satin.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Aug 23, 2011)

oh stop, you're totally sexy, not lacking anything!!! you dont have to be huge to be sexy.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

Thankies Hun. It's nice to know someone likes them. He's not the first to comment on my size ^^; So that made me feel a whole lot better x


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Aug 23, 2011)

you have a great figure i would love to have your bod. i am still trying to lose a few but almost there!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 23, 2011)

I never said you were lacking. I said since you want attention from the younger guys and what not, a few things could help that. LOL


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 23, 2011)

It's okay Crypty, I'm not saying anything against you, it's one of those things I'm learning to accept. A 'couple of' cup sizes means I'm kind of way off lol. It'll be harder to find bras though- I struggle to find 28Ds at the moment ;


----------



## rzza (Aug 23, 2011)

panty threads everywhere!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 24, 2011)

Nah, just two. Is this a problem? X


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2011)

DEF more than two and DEF not a prob


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

Frilleh!!!!

Excuse lack of boobage and focus on the ladder lace and pink ribbon. So many bows I practically had a fit when I saw this in the store. I wanna see MedicalMaryJane's collection too though x


----------



## r1tony (Aug 25, 2011)

Jesus.. this is the same outfit for 18 pages? I mean it was ok, but lets see something not "lil bopeepish" now.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

The title is Lace and Frills. I like frilly things, that's how I roll. Most of the 18 pages is banter, small talk and I just shared my new bra because it has ribbon on it.







If you don't like lacy underwear I don't know what else I can do for you hun.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The title is Lace and Frills. I like frilly things, that's how I roll. Most of the 18 pages is banter, small talk and I just shared my new bra because it has ribbon on it. If you don't like lacy underwear I don't know what else I can do for you hun.


I love lacy undies, undies that can be bought at Walmart umm.. not so much.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

im not the type to say anything about a pretty girl but i dont see a thing wrong or out of place or even missing at all and when she can make walmart shit look good now thats something


----------



## Urca (Aug 25, 2011)

its not from walmart. to my knowledge i dont even think there is walmart in the uk... she just has a different taste in under garments..


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 25, 2011)

Asda is walmart. From the folk i've seen inside, they are not too dissimilar.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

now you cant tell me she dont look good it. but if you ask me and nobody did but seeing white on a woman is the hottest forget about or maybe thats just me


----------



## april (Aug 25, 2011)

r1tony said:


> I love lacy undies, undies that can be bought at Walmart umm.. not so much.


 
Silk and satin type of man


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

april said:


> Silk and satin type of man


Youre a thong girl.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

tight and white and i'll be hard all night sorry about that but its the truth


----------



## april (Aug 25, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Youre a thong girl.


G-string mon amour much easier on the teeth


----------



## r1tony (Aug 25, 2011)

april said:


> Silk and satin type of man


Just on you baby!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate lace! 
































It chafes the crack!


----------



## april (Aug 25, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I hate lace!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao that usualy indicates a lack of wiping, maybe u should dry those adult wet naps


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 25, 2011)

april said:


> lmfao that usualy indicates a lack of wiping, maybe u should dry those adult wet naps




You so naaaaaaaaasty!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

Crypt is back? Nice. Does that mean all the people that were banned are back because the mods that banned them ain't mods?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2011)

april said:


> lmfao that usualy indicates a lack of wiping, maybe u should dry those adult wet naps


I'll take that into consideration. 

I can't imagine how lace would be comfortable, it's so rough!

Satin's too smooth, I had a few pairs of satin boxers and I could barely keep my pants up!

I like the sexy medium, 100% cotton is awesome. I'll take it in booty shorts, regular, thong, gstring, doesn't matter to me, definitely my taste though!


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 25, 2011)

Satin boxers give you swamp nuts.Tossed the ones bought for me.Them fuckers are HOT


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

here is you a good pic


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

pull that thong out with your teeth


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 25, 2011)

kystoner said:


> pull that thong out with your teeth


"Damn honey, did you know there was a waffle stuck down here??"


----------



## april (Aug 25, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'll take that into consideration.
> 
> I can't imagine how lace would be comfortable, it's so rough!
> 
> ...


LOL depends how wide the lace trim is, honestly i dont buy stuff with lace trim unless it's very soft, cotton or silk, i agree lace makes me itchy, and last thing i wanna look like is grandma's doily


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

*Takes a deep breath* Big post.


Oh my gosh... *facepalm* If he doesn't like my underwear, why is he looking at it?*

Kystoner, you're too kind x

Today's outfit

Forgive the state of my very small and messy bathroom
















My crush bought me this





Pink eyeshadow





Forgot to tell you I'm at 14mm. This is a plai steel tunnel, but as soon as I can get the double flare in I'll show you my one with a little swallow across the tunnel

Cotton booty shorts (for those who haven't seen already...)







Satin/silk with lace







Back







Cotton thong, lace trim and waistband with pink bow







Cotton with lace trim







Everybody happy? ^^;

I buy nice underwear for ME really. Because I think it's pretty. I've never had a boyfriend to show so I'm not so concerned on spending ridiculous amount of money of underwear when I could spend it on textbooks, art materials and most importantly... GANJA.*

1) April, can we see some of your collection please? <3

2) MedicalMaryJane needs to post as soon as her man isn't in the house apparently. I've never seen her undies...*excited*

3) Anyone else have stretched piercing? How about septum, eyebrow, snakebites, industrials, tragus etc? If not, what do you think of them and if you want one which would you choose?*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Best. Double post. Ever.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

hello kitty looks good to me


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

some times i wish i had x-ray vision lol but it looks good as it is how about a little white wife beater and that all white thong


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad you like the Hello Kitty because I sure do ^^

Wife Beater? 0_o;

Hmm, still waiting on Mellokitty.

Damn, you can see my stretch marks in Ganjames' picture... Eh, I'm a real person, bound to have a few. I try and tell myself they are cool tiger stripes.

They hurt sometimes though... Girls, any suggestions?

Anyone's thoughts on piercings, too? The threa is about alt. clothes and culture as well as underwear.

I love you all, by the way x


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Cute butt. 






Lupusagita huh. =D

Agita in all languages translates to something of 'shaking' and lupus as we know is wolf. =D In english that would be 'wolf anxiety'.

What a simple photobucket link can tell us. =)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

Why thankyou Crypty-pie :3

CanisLupusAgita is my screen name on various art and therianthropy websites. As I am a wolf with many depression and anxiety issues, I only felt it fitting. I took Latin for 4 years.

My subspecies is Canis Lupus Baileyi, the Mexican wolf often simply referred to as El Lobo. A kind of small wolf with proportionately large ears.

But really, It's not that much of a surprise. I mention chew toys and tailwagging in reference to myself all the time. My avatar is a self portrait x

/thread derail

Ps. So you saved that did you? X3


----------



## beardo (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> CanisLupusAgita is my screen name on various art and therianthropy websites. As I am a wolf with many depression and anxiety issues, I only felt it fitting. I took Latin for 4 years.
> 
> My subspecies is Canis Lupus Baileyi, the Mexican wolf often simply referred to as El Lobo. A kind of small wolf with proportionately large ears.
> 
> ...


Don't listen to anyone saying your titts should be bigger and don't let body dysmorphia have you thinking that either- the're perfect.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

beardo said:


> Don't listen to anyone saying your titts should be bigger and don't let body dysmorphia have you thinking that either- the're perfect.


Beardo, let me take the time to say you are a very sweet, intelligent, kind and conscientious guy- the type this world is sadly lacking. I'm not just saying this because of the comment, but you've just been a really great guy in general. Sweetness, I'd love to smoke with you sometime.

Thanks by the way. I guess 28D isn't so bad. It's basically saying 'big tits... For a REALLY small back lol' 

Still waiting on the other ladies XP I'm done for now, apart from outfits if people like them.

I really do love you guys. Not just because you make me hate myself just a little less, but because you're cool and funny and share my passion for Ganja. <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Beardo, let me take the time to say you are a very sweet, intelligent, kind and conscientious guy- the type this world is sadly lacking. I'm not just saying this because of the comment, but you've just been a really great guy in general. Sweetness, I'd love to smoke with you sometime.
> 
> Thanks by the way. I guess 28D isn't so bad. It's basically saying 'big tits... For a REALLY small back lol'
> 
> ...


 Post as many outfits and other morsels from your clothing wardrobe. =) We enjoy them greatly. ^_^


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

a tank top just plan white no bra and that white thong well i guess i can dream about it


----------



## april (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww kuroi no this is ur thread dear, get all the attention u need sweety  PLus my taste in lace and frills is a tad more "lace and frills" and less teen girl panties 

Have fun


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

hello where did you go


----------



## Kodank Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

This thread sucks.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys it's 3 am I can't post 24/7

Anyway right now I feel more worthless, angry and used than I have in a long time. I'm not sure you'll hear from me for a while, because I hate myself even more than usual right now.

Could I meet just one guy who won't pretend to be my friend, screw me over and make me keep his fucking dirty little secret.

Sorry I'm taking this out on you guys but I can't talk to anyone about it and it's ripping me apart all over again. I'll shut up now before I clog the weed forum with my whining. As soon as the panty shots stop, the thread sucks apparently anyway.

Excuse me while I jump off a bridge


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Aug 25, 2011)

i am sorry you're feeling bad. you shouldn't let these stupid immature boys make you feel bad about yourself. you're better than that. you are who you are and you're wonderful no matter what that moron fed into your head to make you feel bad about yourself. they want to make you feel bad to make themselves feel better usually. that's how low they are. you keep your chin up, you're the best. F stupid immature babies.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Guys it's 3 am I can't post 24/7
> 
> Anyway right now I feel more worthless, angry and used than I have in a long time. I'm not sure you'll hear from me for a while, because I hate myself even more than usual right now.
> 
> ...


You remind me of my cousin.  One of the strongest women I know, until it comes to men. xD I know we're awesome and all, but just because a guy is being a dick to you, doesn't mean you have to beat yourself up about it. Try beating him up. 

Kodank is very much like myself. Our sarcasm is usually wasted.


----------



## beardo (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Guys it's 3 am I can't post 24/7
> 
> Anyway right now I feel more worthless, angry and used than I have in a long time. I'm not sure you'll hear from me for a while, because I hate myself even more than usual right now.
> 
> ...


This sounds intreaging if you want to talk about it, as long as your over 18 i'm taking applications. I've never been married and I want to try something new.
I hope you cheer up...Sorry to hear of your pain...Don't jump off a bridge please
Heres my thread where i'm looking for a wife I also accept P.M.'s
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/457146-finally-popped-question.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 25, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i am sorry you're feeling bad. you shouldn't let these stupid immature boys make you feel bad about yourself. you're better than that. you are who you are and you're wonderful no matter what that moron fed into your head to make you feel bad about yourself. they want to make you feel bad to make themselves feel better usually. that's how low they are. you keep your chin up, you're the best. F stupid immature babies.


Yay for Girl Power!!! Whipee. =) Rainbows and ponies and glitter and hair!! Oh I'm a terrible little lout.... I apologize ladies. I can't help but be sarcastic.  It's in my nature.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry guys.

It sounds like typical teenage whining to you doesn't it?

"I wonder sometimes, if it is really too much to ask. To have a man put his arms around me and tell me he loves me. Just once. He doesn't even have to mean it. When I love, I love deep. I take delight in every sight, sound, smell, taste and touch of that person. I give the last of what I have. I travel miles. I go hungry. I don't sleep. I defend them with my last breath. Follow them to the ends of the earth. Offer up every last part of myself. I shed blood as well as tears for him.

My main role model, my mother, only ever had one boyfriend apart from my father whom she is now divorcing. All these years I thought 'someday it'll work out, my mother managed to find a husband and build a life for herself.' But I never knew it would come to this.

I want to rip myself apart right now. Cleanse myself of every hand that ever touched this body. I hate them all. All those men. I'm not sure which I hate more, those who attacked me in the street or people I thought I knew. Who held my most intimate secrets and I spent every waking moment thinking about and gave my last penny to.

Why?

I just want a pause button on life right now, because the shit that has happened to me has wasted so many years of it already.

I apologize again. I'm unsure why I'm telling you all this, but I suppose I have no one else to talk to. Otherwise I wouldn't be much of a dirty little 'secret'.

Just dirty.

I don't know what to do right now. I feel sick to the pit of my stomach."

My post in Urca's thread 'How do you say something that is hard to say?' explains it a little better.

This is not me just going 'woe is me, men are bitches'. All the flirting, all the flashing, all my fucking shit online is a front.

Let me put it bluntly. EVERY man I've encountered in my life either raped me or manipulated me into doing things I wish I could blank out of my mind. And no I couldn't have just said no. If you knew the twisted web of shit I had been caught up in for years, with people I TRUSTED. It was more than a simple matter of 'boy pressure'. The complicated circumstances within which I somehow felt indebted and obligated to do the most horrible things.

I hate it all.I can't even explain to you just how much I am hurting right now. Nor can I thank you enough for your support. 

There's probably still a number of you thinking I'm exaggerating or I should fick off with my melodrama but that's how it is. I have nothing more to say.

April, MedicalMaryJane, Sunni, Ganjulia, Urca, Morgan Lynn and all you other girls, keep this thread going with underwear or something before it gets any more depressing.


----------



## beardo (Aug 25, 2011)

I really hope she didn't jump off a bridge


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

i really hope you start feeling better. dont be so down on your self you dont need a man to make you feel good about tour self just look in the mirror and see how beautiful you are and fire up a fatty and forget about all the dickheads that done you wrong


----------



## beardo (Aug 25, 2011)

No rebound for Beardo-
I'm going to get drunk alone


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 25, 2011)

Beardo......would be nice if ya made one of them mix tapes to cheer ole girl up.




I still love you girl.


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

hope you feel better


----------



## Urca (Aug 25, 2011)

Fine, hope this helps with your thread... you did ask. its a repost

now perk up!!!! i hate to see you sad... btw that bra has a black lacy overlay 
hopefully it improves your mood


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry guys..........................................
> 
> April, MedicalMaryJane, Sunni, Ganjulia, Urca, Morgan Lynn and all you other girls, keep this thread going with underwear or something before it gets any more depressing.


You had me till I got to the end... Clever...


----------



## kystoner (Aug 26, 2011)

this thread just died


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 26, 2011)

kystoner said:


> this thread just died


 Yep. .....


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 26, 2011)

kystoner said:


> this thread just died


I seem to be good at that....


----------



## PushForKush (Aug 26, 2011)

Bananas? ..........no?


----------



## Urca (Aug 26, 2011)

damn i killed another thread...  sorry guys


----------



## Louis541 (Aug 27, 2011)

Urca said:


> damn i killed another thread...  sorry guys


Yay, I'm off the hook.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay people, I feel a whole lot less depressed now :3 Yes I'm still sharing a bed with my crush AND his girlfriend but I can block it out. Well, I kind of have to...

Today's outfit


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay people, I feel a whole lot less depressed now :3 Yes I'm still sharing a bed with my crush AND his girlfriend but I can block it out. Well, I kind of have to...



You share a bed with him and his girl? How does she feel about that? Have you ever woke up to them doing it? Is it a threeway type arrangement? Sorry, had to ask.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> You share a bed with him and his girl? How does she feel about that? Have you ever woke up to them doing it? Is it a threeway type arrangement? Sorry, had to ask.


 LIKE. I can hear Jay saying this in an extremely fast pace. xD


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha, that's how it sounded in my head too.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> You share a bed with him and his girl? How does she feel about that? Have you ever woke up to them doing it? Is it a threeway type arrangement? Sorry, had to ask.


He does have strong feelings for me but he keeps saying he's afrai if he actually dated me and it crashed and burned he would hate himself forever or he'd feel like he's using me, because he knows about what people have done to me on the past. She is one of my closest friends and we are always both included. They have their alone time but he tries to respect the fact I have been close to him far longer than she has. We housesit for him together, we always talk about how much WE love him. We threw his welcome home party together and refers to him as our man. Only I have to mind myself and not cross that delicate line. I do not have girlfriend status. It can get a bit awkward when she talks about how much she likes having sex with him and I have to pretend We didn't used to see be nudey around eachother alot before she came along because it would make her feel insecure. Rather than be a jealous bitch I just support her and stay in my place. She is attracted to me but far too paranoid about me stealing him for a threeway. Too much emotional crap... But yeah, she always goes and gets me because she knows I always slept in his bed whether she was there or not. It's my bed too, lol.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 3, 2011)

that is the messiest bathroom i have ever seen lmao..

i would hang myself


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry hun. It is only about 2m x 4m and accommodates a family of four. I do my best to keep the whole damn house clean, honestly. You don't like the outfit then? It's not pink this time...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 4, 2011)

Too much black, white lace is better  I like those shoes though, very nice.

Try and justify it as you will, i think the real answer is that it's a woman's bathroom and not just that it accommodates 4  else my bathroom should be roughly half as messy, nope, it's a manly man bathroom, adventure books shaving foam and bog roll


----------



## april (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow kuroi gotta say i like ur most recent pix, what a lovely outfit, but i must agree u need more skin ou another colour in the mix girl, damn such a tiny waist, u look great in this one sweety!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankies April ^^

My natural waist is 21 inches, and 18 in a corset. 

Yeah, too much black. I usually wear a White ruffled blouse under black dresses but it was too hot last night. But yeah it was definitely a bit too much black. I can't wait to show you my last photoshoot pictures, Red, black and white- playing cards themed and the colors of my country #^^#

April, can we see some of your outfits too? You're sooooo pretty x

Tip Top I promise you, all I use in there is the soap and all my toiletries fit in one makeup bag which goes in the same place every time. My parents are always working so It's just clean, clean, clean for me. My brother is a messy so and so and my mother... God she loves get beauty products. They're important, yes, but does one need 5 kinds of moisturizer???!? I really wish we had a bathroom that's bigger than the actual rub itself. A sunken bath would be nice... I 'd like to be able to fit some candles around the edge or something... Should have tidied before the photos I guess, sorry ^^;

Wanna see April in a pretty dress :3


----------



## Urca (Sep 4, 2011)

kuroi, i love the dress... you are super tiny. lol


----------



## ganjames (Sep 5, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry hun. It is only about 2m x 4m and accommodates a family of four. I do my best to keep the whole damn house clean, honestly. You don't like the outfit then? It's not pink this time...


no need to tidy it up, i'm just a really clean person and my bathroom only accommodates me. i have this weird fascination with all of the girls i knows bedrooms, they all have clothes and all these other "girl items" scattered all over the place. on the floor on the bed on the dressers and nightstands, and they don't seem uncomfortable with it at all.. it makes me feel like i take shit too seriously with my cleaning habits lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 5, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Why thankyou Crypty-pie :3
> 
> CanisLupusAgita is my screen name on various art and therianthropy websites. As I am a wolf with many depression and anxiety issues, I only felt it fitting. I took Latin for 4 years.
> 
> ...


i wish i knew a freaky girl like you


& I mean that in the best of ways


----------



## bicycleday (Sep 5, 2011)

3somes can be pretty intense between the right people, 2 guys1girl can pretty cool if you can get over the fact of looking at another bloke's dick and/or feeling said dick through that tiny wall that separates ass/pussy 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay people, I feel a whole lot less depressed now :3 Yes I'm still sharing a bed with my crush AND his girlfriend but I can block it out. Well, I kind of have to...
> 
> Today's outfit


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 8, 2011)

Like I said, I went shopping the other day...

Whee, frilleh






Whee, lacy






Yes, they are a bit see-through ^^;






Damn cosy though






Not as cosy as boxers, however






Pink bow, yay






I haven't revealed ass in a long time






And that is all you will see for a long time so enjoy it now






The first one on






Hope you likey...


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;i6se4_rHyBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6se4_rHyBc[/video]


----------



## napa23 (Sep 8, 2011)

I likey indeed. Those are sexy, and even sexier with you in them. I'd love to smack that. Speaking of...all girls seem to like being spanked. Why is that?


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 8, 2011)

napa23 said:


> I likey indeed. Those are sexy, and even sexier with you in them. I'd love to smack that. Speaking of...all girls seem to like being spanked. Why is that?


It's a daddy thing.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 8, 2011)

these pics would be better with a (22 mega pixels)Mamiya Used DM22 Digital SLR Camera System
$9,795 online


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

No shit...


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No shit...


Where the hell is April? I have a story I need to tell her.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Where the hell is April? I have a story I need to tell her.


 Driving home from the lake.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Driving home from the lake.


Damn. I almost got ass raped today and I want to share it with her.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks very nice


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Damn. I almost got ass raped today and I want to share it with her.


Aww, someone almost stole you be-hymen? (get it? behind hymen?  )

No, if you were attacked thats scary...however if you have an over zealous lover...haha......


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Aww, someone almost stole you be-hymen? (get it? behind hymen?  )
> 
> No, if you were attacked thats scary...however if you have an over zealous lover...haha......


I went to Durango today with my nephew to sign up for a competition. We climbed one of the mountains just outside of Durango before heading to the registration area. 

It was kind of hot and I had my shirt off. My nephew was taking pictures and I made a joke about being gay. This fellow competitor was signing up and heard what I said. He walked up to me and said, "I want to fuck you." 

My clever response? "Wut?" ::blink blink::

The guy wouldn't leave me alone. My nephew finally stepped in (he was getting way too much enjoyment out of it) and told the guy to take a hike. He tried to follow us home. I was skeered.


----------



## april (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I went to Durango today with my nephew to sign up for a competition. We climbed one of the mountains just outside of Durango before heading to the registration area.
> 
> It was kind of hot and I had my shirt off. My nephew was taking pictures and I made a joke about being gay. This fellow competitor was signing up and heard what I said. He walked up to me and said, "I want to fuck you."
> 
> ...


 
BAHAHAHAHA, omg ok wait u said no? was he ugly or something?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne doesn't do the anal thing...right Dried Meaty? But yeah, I would get freaked if someone wouldn't leave me alone and tried to follow me as well, regardless of sexual orientation...thats not something you do...lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

april said:


> BAHAHAHAHA, omg ok wait u said no? was he ugly or something?


My nephew caught the moment on camera. He saw the guy circling me and knew something was going to happen. Asshole. 







He was actually pretty damn good looking.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I went to Durango today with my nephew to sign up for a competition. We climbed one of the mountains just outside of Durango before heading to the registration area.
> 
> It was kind of hot and I had my shirt off. My nephew was taking pictures and I made a joke about being gay. This fellow competitor was signing up and heard what I said. He walked up to me and said, "I want to fuck you."
> 
> ...


Tell em "You couldn't afford it honey!"

[video=youtube;IIFPRNIWtKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIFPRNIWtKI[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Tell em "You couldn't afford it honey!"


"This video contains a malformed ID" malformed? Only you crypt.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 8, 2011)

so all you have to do when you're gay is make a joke about being gay and then random gay guys appear?

i'm about to start telling straight jokes in public.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

ganjames said:


> so all you have to do when you're gay is make a joke about being gay and then random gay guys appear?
> 
> i'm about to start telling straight jokes in public.


Durango is very umm... gay friendly. It's a hippie haven.


----------



## april (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> My nephew caught the moment on camera. He saw the guy circling me and knew something was going to happen. Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame the creeper for circling such fine meat as urself carne, i think i would have gone in for a nibble, oh ya i'm a risk taker ;

I suddenly have an urge to flick ur nipples lmfao OMG ur sexy muffin !!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

april said:


> Can't blame the creeper for circling such fine meat as urself carne, i think i would have gone in for a nibble, oh ya i'm a risk taker ;
> 
> I suddenly have an urge to flick ur nipples lmfao OMG ur sexy muffin !!!


If I were straight, crypt would have something to worry about. As it is now? YOU have something to worry about.  (totally kidding)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Tell em "You couldn't afford it honey!"
> [video=youtube;IIFPRNIWtKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIFPRNIWtKI[/video]


 Sorry guys.  Busy.


----------



## april (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> If I were straight, crypt would have something to worry about. As it is now? YOU have something to worry about.  (totally kidding)


Does pussy disgust u ? lmfao gotta ask have u even ever wanted to taste one? 

I'm gonna ass rape a panda bear!!! Bamboo 4 U  ( totally not kidding)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> If I were straight, crypt would have something to worry about. As it is now? YOU have something to worry about.  (totally kidding)


 If you were straight girls would run in fear that you were gay, and the inevitable heartbreak.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

april said:


> Does pussy disgust u ? lmfao gotta ask have u even ever wanted to taste one?
> 
> I'm gonna ass rape a panda bear!!! Bamboo 4 U  ( totally not kidding)


Disgust? No. Scare? Yes. I call them killer clams. My sister always smacks me upside the head when I say it. 



The Cryptkeeper said:


> If you were straight girls would run in fear that you were gay, and the inevitable heartbreak.


If I were straight (knowing what I do) I would say I was gay. Women seem to be very hands on when you tell them you're gay. I have been molested by more women than men in my lifetime.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I have been molested by more women than men in my lifetime.


I already felt that a certainty.  Thanks for the confirmation man.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I already felt that a certainty.  Thanks for the confirmation man.


Sometime I'll tell ya'll about the mistletoe incident. It involves a very drunk woman and me almost choking to death on her tongue that was halfway down my throat. There was vomit too.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Sometime I'll tell ya'll about the mistletoe incident. It involves a very drunk woman and me almost choking to death on her tongue that was halfway down my throat. There was vomit too.


 Was she at least a pretty drunk?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> If I were straight (knowing what I do) I would say I was gay. Women seem to be very hands on when you tell them you're gay. I have been molested by more women than men in my lifetime.


I think they got all touchy feely because you're 'safe' so they can cuddle and play with you all they like without 1) you getting too pissed off hopefully or 2) raping them. Every straight woman wants a gay best friend, like the husband they wish they had who will shop with them and treat them right... Just not sleep with them.

I find gay guys a turn on, with my masochistic self. Well, I don't think anyone is 100% gay or straight. I had this MTF transexual friend who had to ask 'can someone please remind me that I'm meant to be gay?!!' between mouthfuls of my skin. 

I like lesbians, but I sure as hell don't understand them.

And then you might find the type you have romantic feelings for are different to the type you are sexually attracted to.

Mmnn... Emo boys making out. *quivers with delight* I can't tell you how much gay manga and fanfiction I read... 

Oh well, the Internet is for confessions lol

Everyone like the panties, then? <3


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Was she at least a pretty drunk?


Yes, which is why I didn't expect her to assault me with her taste buds. 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> I find gay guys a turn on, with my masochistic self. Well, I don't think anyone is 100% gay or straight. I had this MTF transexual friend who had to ask 'can someone please remind me that I'm meant to be gay?!!' between mouthfuls of my skin.
> 
> Mmnn... Emo boys making out. *quivers with delight* I can't tell you how much gay manga and fanfiction I read...
> 
> ...


Were you in New Mexico about 6 years ago and attended a Christmas party at the Marriott, by chance? Sorry for ruining your dress. 

I enjoyed the panties myself. So I'm sure the straight guys are fapping as we speak.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the panties


----------



## ganjames (Sep 8, 2011)

*fap* *fap* *fap* - no i'm not... *fap*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sure they arent 'fapping' to this page tho.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm sure they arent 'fapping' to this page tho.


Ya never know. Straight guys are twisted like that.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 8, 2011)

*giggle*

You guys... 

Thankies Carne :3 Straight people are a weird bunch, eh? 

Ah... There's nothing to fap to on this page. Someone post something sexy!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 8, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *giggle*
> 
> You guys...
> 
> ...


Don't say I never gave you anything. 







Yeah, straight people are a little freaky.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 8, 2011)

april said:


> Aww kuroi no this is ur thread dear, get all the attention u need sweety  PLus my taste in lace and frills is a tad more "lace and frills" and less teen girl panties
> 
> Have fun


 No no we insist.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> No no we insist.


You insist upon something that will never happen. So you are ultimately insisting on let down.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You insist upon something that will never happen. So you are ultimately insisting on let down.


How do you know it wouldn't happen?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

I think my panties are pretty darn lacy and frilly.

April's collection is more than welcome but Crypt has them under lock and key...


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think my panties are pretty darn lacy and frilly.
> 
> April's collection is more than welcome but Crypt has them under lock and key...


Sounds medieval. Do they still make chastity belts?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

Apparently no one really used them, but I bet the BDSM community do now! X3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How do you know it wouldn't happen?


Because she said so in the post you quoted! xD Haha. Nobody really knows her reasoning, to include me.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think my panties are pretty darn lacy and frilly.
> 
> April's collection is more than welcome but Crypt has them under lock and key...


Yeah don't get me wrong your panties are nice but seeing some of april's would be pretty sweet too.
You should get your girl roomate to model some lacy panties with you. . Hey crypt how about you share a little april with us?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Because she said so in the post you quoted! xD Haha. Nobody really knows her reasoning, to include me.


 She did? Ha I didn't even see that, eh maybe she will show again someday.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Just does not seem random and fun anymore.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

I dunno, this whole exhibitionism phase of RIU is sorta strange...it was cool when it was a random pic here or there in the midst of a thread...But it seems strange to have a thread pretty much devoted to showing off your scantily clad goods for a bunch of strangers on a weed forum. Different strokes for different folks, eh? Oh well, it's not gonna hurt anyone, hopefully...Just confusing.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> Just does not seem random and fun anymore.


You should wait until there's a really deep thought out thread and in the middle of an intricate debate post some pics and laugh your ass off. Well pics or no pics ur still cool, peace.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, this whole exhibitionism phase of RIU is sorta strange...it was cool when it was a random pic here or there in the midst of a thread...But it seems strange to have a thread pretty much devoted to showing off your scantily clad goods for a bunch of strangers on a weed forum. Different strokes for dirrerent folks, eh? Oh well, it's not gonna hurt anyone, hopefully...Just confusing.


Yeah it seems pretty strange but since it's here anyway we should just embrace it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not gonna poo poo on anyone's preferences...Do what you like. I dunno, I'm not even that old, but sometimes it feels wrong being part of this thread...


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I dunno, this whole exhibitionism phase of RIU is sorta strange...it was cool when it was a random pic here or there in the midst of a thread...But it seems strange to have a thread pretty much devoted to showing off your scantily clad goods for a bunch of strangers on a weed forum. Different strokes for different folks, eh? Oh well, it's not gonna hurt anyone, hopefully...Just confusing.


I very much agree, at 18 I would have gotten my bare ass smacked by moms for posting thong shots on an open weed forum, lol damn now that i think about it, ya would have been a double smack lol There's just some lines even I wont cross, pm does exist for a reason, crypt sure knows this


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You should wait until there's a really deep thought out thread and in the middle of an intricate debate post some pics and laugh your ass off. Well pics or no pics ur still cool, peace.


 
See carnivore buzzed Mario gets it!!! Beware of the random ass pic , It will appear, in the thread u least expect, so start reading !!! hehehehehe


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> I very much agree, at 18 I would have gotten my bare ass smacked by moms for posting thong shots on an open weed forum, lol damn now that i think about it, ya would have been a double smack lol There's just some lines even I wont cross, pm does exist for a reason, crypt sure knows this


Yeah, I dunno...We're all adults here, and this forum is full of adult subject matter, but there are _other_ forums for the real sexy stuff...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> See carnivore buzzed Mario gets it!!! Beware of the random ass pic , It will appear, in the thread u least expect, so start reading !!! hehehehehe


And so April ended illiteracy across the internet.....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> And so April ended illiteracy across the internet.....


 Oh thats pretty clever.... kinda subtle too...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh thats pretty clever.... kinda subtle too...


Haha, you know me, Mr. Tasteful... hehe


No, I'm not one to oogle the ladies online...Admire, yes, oogle, no...lol


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> And so April ended illiteracy across the internet.....


Damn treasure hunt for hints in various threads, lol hmmmm this could be fun


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> Damn treasure hunt for hints in various threads, lol hmmmm this could be fun


I'd be more inclined to follow an RIU scavenger hunt if the prize was weed related, and maybe something tangible.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I'd be more inclined to follow an RIU scavenger hunt if the prize was weed related, and maybe something tangible.


RIU thongs or banana hammocks ?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> RIU thongs or banana hammocks ?


yes....id wear that...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

How about April casually sneaks a link to a naughty photo of herself into one of her posts, in a very heated thread that has multiple posts in a matter of seconds. Deletes it after an hour, and the first person to PM her the link wins an RIU Naughty Photos T-shirt. I'll buy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> How about April casually sneaks a link to a naughty photo of herself into one of her posts, in a very heated thread that has multiple posts in a matter of seconds. Deletes it after an hour, and the first person to PM her the link wins an RIU Naughty Photos T-shirt. I'll buy.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> How about April casually sneaks a link to a naughty photo of herself into one of her posts, in a very heated thread that has multiple posts in a matter of seconds. Deletes it after an hour, and the first person to PM her the link wins an RIU Naughty Photos T-shirt. I'll buy.


....time to comb the forum....

what do i win with an old pic??? is it like the fair, trade 3 in for 1??? lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, I DO like the idea of an RIU scavenger hunt, but it's not really fair cause not everyone is online at the same time...I realize, heated thread, lots of activity, obviously an ideal time, but sometimes I, er, people have to work early/late, or whatever wa'h wa'h...I'm crying like a baby, sounds like a good idea, I'm down for an RIU scavenger hunt...Although maybe we should refine it a bit more thoroughly.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


>









Just something quick I did on zazzle.com. =)


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you zazzle in like a fat cock or maybe an engorged clit? That'd make it a shirt you can truely not wear in public, well, you could...naughty.


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Can you zazzle in like a fat cock or maybe an engorged clit? That'd make it a shirt you can truely not wear in public, well, you could...naughty.


Big fat crypt dick right on the back


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> Big fat crypt dick right on my back


Now now, don't project _your_ desires upon OUR shirt...lol

LoL...couldn't resist...yeah, something that makes it, you know...NAUGHTY


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Can you zazzle in like a fat cock or maybe an engorged clit? That'd make it a shirt you can truely not wear in public, well, you could...naughty.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 9, 2011)

lol....im not bored ...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


Bravo Sir, Bravo!

I dunno, I might actually sport that one


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

Someone delete this.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

the whole thread?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah. It's pointless.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

Like this video 

[youtube]ZRPKN8_fYDM[/youtube]


No but really... I told you people can be creepy 
Especially around women on the web...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Like this video
> 
> [youtube]ZRPKN8_fYDM[/youtube]
> 
> ...


This is true.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

The majority of people who commented on my photos were a bit more respectful about it when I yelled at them for the crude 'I banged this slut once/I will break that bitch'-type comments. But they're bored now and no one wants to see.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> and no one wants to see.


Say's who????????????????????


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

I find it's best to stick to the herb, and herb related conversations here 

Keeps it more linear, focused.... I come on here for knowledge, try to give out as well as receive. Forums are a good system in that respect.


Any time it goes off topic; to personal topics, it looses the fun and relaxed conversations. People take things personally.. Or step out of line a little too far and offend someone.. 


& I'm not saying I don't enjoy the fashion shows.  I occasionally am subscribed to peoples little side projects from growing that they post


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

But I like off-topicness.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 9, 2011)

Toke and Talk is for off topic threads, but not everyone appreciates the fashion show.

I'm just going to bake in my tent for now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

Me too. I'm bad at conveying my points this early/late 


I just meant that the OP may find fewer immature posts in the serious topics... If she wants to just talk to people, and not have to talk about herself or answer personal questions; there are lots of other good threads around to participate in.

Some people treat this website like facebook, I swear..

& NO I'm not talking shit to the OP... my mistake if it sounds like that, I cant word my sentences any more carefully at this hour..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Some people treat this website like facebook, I swear..


Even the site owner.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Toke and Talk is for off topic threads, but not everyone appreciates the fashion show.
> 
> I'm just going to bake in my tent for now.


Ah but you have weed in your tent, so it's different! It's on the subject of _toking!_


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Even the site owner.


At least the average facebook user will update their, "NEWS FEED" more than once every 9 months


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> At least the average facebook user will update their, "NEWS FEED" more than once every 9 months


OH SNAP


----------



## napa23 (Sep 9, 2011)

No more fashion show? I was enjoying it . I guess all good things must end.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 9, 2011)

you guys crack me up ... wow the last 10 pages where how would you say different .


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


>


For what muffin? Did u sniff a bum and get smaked on the nose?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

What happened to change your mind, Kuroi? Are you letting someone else's opinion sway your decision? Just cause I think it's silly, doesn't mean a lot of people on here don't enjoy your skimpy photos. Why would you let someone else's opinion change your mind, gotta be stronger than that.

Just cause some people don't agree with what your doing, that doesn't mean you should stop being yourself...


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2011)

april said:


> For what muffin? Did u sniff a bum and get smaked on the nose?


I kind of hijacked her thread.. well... more than kinda...


----------



## april (Sep 9, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I kind of hijacked her thread.. well... more than kinda...


Then let her win it back! I see no wrong doing on ur part i saw ur underwear in ur pic love 

Since when do members own threads? They can start them but they certainly dont belong to them do they? lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 9, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I kind of hijacked her thread.. well... more than kinda...


I helped! Thats what happens when you're bored...

[video=youtube;B-wU_WNFrvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-wU_WNFrvU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;6lgpOdRXXu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lgpOdRXXu0[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 10, 2011)

moustache ride it is


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;lWaxrjhnJfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWaxrjhnJfQ[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 10, 2011)

Whats up my friends. everyone is getting boring


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Whats up my friends. everyone is getting boring




Naw, I was always boring in the first place...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 10, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> [video=youtube;lWaxrjhnJfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWaxrjhnJfQ[/video]


I want everything in this scene, BUT, this five seconds.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I want everything in this scene, BUT, this five seconds.


Then I have failed you, master...

*swallows cyanide pill*


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 10, 2011)

Seeing as I've been retired from this thread where is MelloKitty.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought this so I can think if you all the time Carne x


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

RyanTheRhino. Are you supegee3 my boy?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 10, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I bought this so I can think if you all the time Carne x


awww... muy precioso!


----------



## april (Sep 11, 2011)

Cute sweater, priceless would be a pic or carne wearing it 

Why does the idea of a camel toe competition come to mind while gardening?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 11, 2011)

Didn't know you were so enthusiastic about bushes 0_o;

It's just have to be between you, MedicalMaryJane, Urca, Sunni, MsBBB, chiceh, Morgan Lynn and any other girls I missed though.


----------



## Urca (Sep 11, 2011)

haha im definitely not havng a camel toe contest.... though i do have a question for you kuroi.... on your wedding day, what would you wear? april and i already said ours many pages ago, but we didnt get any feedback from you on what you wanted


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 11, 2011)

I will definitely design my own dress. I mainly design gothic and Wa-Lolita dresses or animal costumes. I finished my fashion illustration unit with a distinction #^^#

Black and White Lolita with a corseted bodice and flocking... Might have to draw it . Many layers of Rococo-style scalloping and a fucking massive bow on the back....


----------



## Urca (Sep 11, 2011)

well my first choice was that empire style silk gown, with the pleats with the brooch... but if i was really skinny, and had alot of money, id do something similar to this http://www.whatabeautifullife.com/A01-ball-gown-v-neck-off-the-shoulder-beading-embroidery-satin-luxury-wedding-dress-p2483.html
but loose all the beading, and add lace... hair down, white roses in my hair. and remove that top they have, and put something like http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_SxkzCkYL6Z8/SeZCYuFRgGI/AAAAAAAAAEM/i8_paqFb6gw/s200/bell+sleeve2+copy.JPGhis


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the idea of roses in that amazing hair of yours.

Anyone going to show their underwear on the subject of lace?


----------



## Urca (Sep 11, 2011)

lol ive always been into the whole wedding thing, its a guilty pleasure of mine. i do it so i know what i want at my wedding, and so far ive only got two problems. color scheme and day/ night and late summer/late fall


----------



## Urca (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.cosplaybuy.com/images/lolita-dress/colonial-lolita-red-wedding-dress-124-1.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/2240389335423fcf1d3e.jpg/sr=1
kuroi i can see you in these


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 11, 2011)

maybe a bit more detail? More black and White and ruffles... it looks a bit like a disney princess dress rather than rococo maiden.

http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=uk&client=safari&q=elegant gothic Lolita wedding&sa=N#i=7

http://www.anyanne.com/730-879-large/730wh-bridal-white-mini-top-hat-cameo-gothic-lolita-wedding.jpg

http://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/3e/2/AAAADOlBYYEAAAAAAD4log.jpg?v=1238070429000

http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v1/434919323_1/Free_shipping_ems_Victorian_Gothic_Lolita_Dress_Ball_Gown_Wedding_085_XL_lolita_dress_004_Cotton_high_quality_accept_OEM.jpg_200x200.jpg

Yuna is just a videogame character but her dress is iconic:

http://www.freewebz.com/spiras-angel/images/wedding.jpg

http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&gl=uk&client=safari&source=mog&hl=en&aq=f&oq=&aqi=-k0d0t0&fkt=10950&fsdt=14840&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=yuna+wedding+dress#i=0

http://www.google.co.uk/m/search?site=images&gl=uk&client=safari&source=mog&hl=en&aq=f&oq=&aqi=-k0d0t0&fkt=10950&fsdt=14840&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=yuna+wedding+dress#i=7


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Today's outfit. I don't always wear frills. 

Scarf hood





Hello Kitty shoes again





Purple hoodie is one of my favorites





Hairband and bracelet. The bracelet is wooden





Matching colors with hello kitty necklace





Yeah.. That's it






My glands are all swollen because I have a cold, makes my face look chubby -_-


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

lol beats what im wearing. just a cut up black t over here with jeans and black vans


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Let's see?

<3


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 19, 2011)

there was this one time I was a zombie...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Haha!!!! Awesome X3


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

awww... you so pretty. 

You're wearing several layers there. Is it cold already? We're supposed to get up to 80 today.  I love New Mexico.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

aww you girls r so cute. to be yuong again... if i wore hello kitty, i am pretty sure i would get slapped.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> aww you girls r so cute. to be yuong again... if i wore hello kitty, i am pretty sure i would get slapped.


Me too. Bitch slapped.


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

Luv the hoodie scarf Kuroi, I think i might make one!!!! but damn it sweety smile!!!!!! lol (just teasing ur very pretty ) Purple looks great on u


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok April....Your Turn pretty Woman


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Carne, I for one, would love to see you in Hello Kitty.

MedicalMaryJane, plenty of older women can wear Hello Kitty tastefully. They do ranges in more understated colors if you don't feel like flashing pink. Whatever makes you happy to wear :3

Thanks April. After all these years of modelling I still find it so awkward to look at the camera and smile. I think this is one of the few photos I have where I'm really smiling because I was giggling at the time







But I feel bad when ruining a friend's photo with me because my face looks so dead when they're all BRIGHT PRETTY SMILE!

I shall work on that.

I just rediscovered purple 6 months ago. I went through a huge blue phase and wore White alot then, I found a pair of purple tights once then asked myself 'why haven't I worn purple much lately?'

Anyone else got pictures? x


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Today's outfit. I don't always wear frills.
> 
> Scarf hood
> 
> ...




what exactly is the point of all this?


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> what exactly is the point of all this?


 
Whats the point of boat threads? hmm maybe we like 2 toke & talk about things we like, sexy undies and clothes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Whats the point of boat threads? hmm maybe we like 2 toke & talk about things we like, sexy undies and clothes


my threads show a part of my life that was all made possible thru the growing of MARIJUANA. many others share the same interests and can relate and follow along.

these threads are nothing but attention whoring threads that i simply do not understand. "look at me and think of sex." 

seems shallow. 

am i allowed to give my opinions? or should i just bite my tongue and kiss ass along with everyone else? 

hello kitty? seriously?


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;0ylRplLnU84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ylRplLnU84[/video]


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my threads show a part of my life that was all made possible thru the growing of MARIJUANA. many others share the same interests and can relate and follow along.
> 
> these threads are nothing but attention whoring threads that i simply do not understand. "look at me and think of sex."
> 
> ...


I do grow and have recently posted pics of my ladies, but i still have much to learn until i become as wise as urself love, so for now i learn from others who can offer me the information i need. 
If i make a bikini from my ladies can i post that pic and say weed created it? lmfao smile damn it lol
Ur opinions matter FDD i never said i disagreed , only stated my own.
But this is toke and talk, i find it only healthy for people to discuss topics other then weed
I might even enjoy u kissing my ass, does ur tongue tickle?


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my threads show a part of my life that was all made possible thru the growing of MARIJUANA. many others share the same interests and can relate and follow along.
> 
> these threads are nothing but attention whoring threads that i simply do not understand. "look at me and think of sex."
> 
> ...




he's just pissed cause he cant rock it like you all.



.....and wishes his wife was as fine.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Whats the point of boat threads? hmm maybe we like 2 toke & talk about things we like, sexy undies and clothes



straight the fuck up!


you tell him April...then kick him as hard as you can in the nuts, we don't need this fuck re populating.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> he's just pissed cause he cant rock it like you all.
> 
> 
> 
> .....and wishes his wife was as fine.


i think your just pissed to be honest. someone is jealous.


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> he's just pissed cause he cant rock it like you all.
> 
> 
> 
> .....and wishes his wife was as fine.


Hey hey now FDD's wife must be sweet as pie, she puts up with him  Easy tiger lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> I do grow and have recently posted pics of my ladies, but i still have much to learn until i become as wise as urself love, so for now i learn from others who can offer me the information i need.
> If i make a bikini from my ladies can i post that pic and say weed created it? lmfao smile damn it lol
> Ur opinions matter FDD i never said i disagreed , only stated my own.
> But this is toke and talk, i find it only healthy for people to discuss topics other then weed
> I might even enjoy u kissing my ass, does ur tongue tickle?


suddenly it's about YOU. 




my opinion on this thread, ...

hand moisturizer, ... FIND SOME!!!!!!

wash your face!!!!

your body is that of a MINOR. please stop posting pics for the pedophiles. 

try SMILING!!!!!!




i have more, but i'd hate to hurt any feelings.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

*FDD* is never wrong.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah, my wife is so ugly that she is ashamed to present herself as a whore online. you all caught me.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn,its no wonder your in a bad mood Fdd.I personally dont like to see children on adult Forums but she is presenting herself in an innocent way and if the perv's out there find anything about the child tantalizing then they are freaky enough to get a woody seeing pictures of anything.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

april is an adult!! she's in her 20s. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Damn,its no wonder your in a bad mood Fdd.I personally dont like to see children on adult Forums but she is presenting herself in an innocent way and if the perv's out there find anything about the child tantalizing then they are freaky enough to get a woody seeing pictures of anything.


so because i don't fawn over a girl online i'm "in a bad mood"? 

i find it shallow when women use their physical selves to gain attention. i RESPECT women in a way that doesn't require them to pose in "lace and frills" or even leaf "bikinis". i do apologize for giving women too much credit. i hope you can find it in your heart to at least understand my point of view. i really mean no disrespect.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> my threads show a part of my life that was all made possible thru the growing of MARIJUANA. many others share the same interests and can relate and follow along.
> 
> these threads are nothing but attention whoring threads that i simply do not understand. "look at me and think of sex."
> 
> ...


I think my thread of pretty frilly things is no more of a waste of space as a hundred 'OMG my leaves are turning yellow' or 'should I give my plant Red Bull?' threads. At least I keep it tidy, anything off the topic of marijuana I go look for a previous thread rather than cluttering the forum with repeat topics.

I really do try to be helpful and friendly around here. I gave underwear photos, because people wanted them and to be honest I'd rather that that pictures of soulless porn from random photohopped porn tube skanks. Where since the last time you attacked this thread have I posted anything indecent. I am wearing a t-shirt and skinny jeans. You have a problem if you're getting a boner over it. I type with decent spelling and grammar, give every user the benefit of the doubt and contribute well thought out input to the more serious topics as well. If you think I'm an immature little girl you should meet 90% of other kids my age, I type less bullshit that some people here double my age and have shown nothing but respect for you until very recently.

Let me have my fun.

I think it's great you have a thread to show off your boat. I never try to rain on your parade. Who was that who pointed out 'Isn't this an "Urca thread"?' to use the comparison? (No offence Urca)

Anyway, I'm not here to fight. You know my history. Yes I am a little needy, insecure and like people telling me I'm pretty. Don't we all? The only difference I've never had someone say that to me in real life- just make trust them, use me like a vending machine and fuck off somewhere. There just being straight, blunt and honest with you all because I am trying to take control of who I am again if you don't mind.

Edit: I appreciate you having respect for women fully-clothed. Get to know me like some of the others have and you'll see there is more to me than just a whore. 

Argument over. I like this site because It's full of people who like ganja, because I really, really like ganja. I post here more than places I'm staff on because I like this site full of stoners and I've made alot of friends. 

*phew*

Ok now, who wants a blunt? (college grant money comes tomorrow and I bought all my textbooks for this term already like a good girl, now I shall call the black man and get me an ounce for the weekend :3)


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

Awww.... ex-mod Fdd is mensing. Everyone step on eggshells.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> *FDD* is a fucking joke



i know right^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Awww.... ex-mod Fdd is mensing. Everyone step on eggshells.


because a little girl in panties doesn't do anything for me? 


logic reasoning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think my thread of pretty frilly things is no more of a waste of space as a hundred 'OMG my leaves are turning yellow' or 'should I give my plant Red Bull?' threads. At least I keep it tidy, anything off the topic of marijuan I go look for a previous thread rather than cluttering the forum with repeat topics.
> 
> I really do try to be helpful and friendly around here. I gave underwear photos, because people wanted them and to be honest I' rather that that pictures of soulless porn from random photohopped porn tube skanks. Where since the last time you attacked this thread have I posted anything indecent. I am wearing a t-shirt and skinny jeans. You have a problem if you're getting a boner over it. I type with decent spelling and grammar, give every user the benefit of the doubt and contribute well thought out input to the more serious topics as well. If you think I'm an immature little girl to should meet 90% of other kids my age, I type less bullshit that some people here double my age and have shown nothing but respect for you until very recently.
> 
> ...



have all the fun you want. it's just a shame you have to use your body to do it.

expand your mind, girl. 


i am actually trying to make a point in DEFENSE of women. to much testosterone to get thru to anyone though. all those "panty shots everyone wanted".


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

I know ya dont man.We have been around awhile and I know when you mean Disrespect.I used to hold women up on a pedestal and then one day I had the hottest redhead cheerleader Fart on my couch.Ruined it for me.Everyone thought i was crazy.She never shit on my couch again though.LMAO


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> because a little girl in panties doesn't do anything for me?
> 
> 
> logic reasoning.


Doesn't do anything for me either but I enjoy the thread. Maybe you should skip this thread? You know. Ignore it. Who is looking for attention again?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

i don't think posting a pic of panties is a big deal but face pictures i have a bit of a problem with. i just worry about people recognizing you out in the world. it could come back to bite you in the future if you're loooking for a job or something and you need to keep a professional appearance. i would never show my face. i don't look like a kid regardless.

fdd has seen my face. i look normal


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Doesn't do anything for me either but I enjoy the thread. Maybe you should skip this thread? You know. Ignore it. Who is looking for attention again?



hahahah...I always forget....Of course it doesn't do anything for you lol.

...so well said.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> *Doesn't do anything for me *either but I enjoy the thread. Maybe you should skip this thread? You know. Ignore it. Who is looking for attention again?


i have the right to state my opinion just as everyone else. 


and once again, ... you spew so much BS you can't even keep up with yourself. you care or you wouldn't reply. you're either lying or kissing ass.




Carne Seca said:


> awww...* you so pretty.*
> 
> You're wearing several layers there. Is it cold already? We're supposed to get up to 80 today.  I love New Mexico.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have the right to state my opinion just as everyone else.
> 
> 
> and once again, ... you spew so much BS you can't even keep up with yourself. you care or you wouldn't reply. you're either lying or kissing ass.


Blah blah blah. Move on Fdd.. no one gives a shit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Blah blah blah. Move on Fdd.. no one gives a shit.


then why all the replies to my opinion? 

once again, ...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lets get back to the pics and BS.Have some respect.People will be fucking with you one day.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

how does complementing a girl on her looks turn him on?

I complement my mother every time I see her...doesn't mean I'm getting hard.


oh ya fdd cant see what I type...o well


edit....someone quote this please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Lets get back to the pics and BS.Have some respect.People will be fucking with you one day.


people always fuck with me. i find it part of the joy of being here. 

if it was urca you'd all be joining along.


----------



## TigerClock (Sep 19, 2011)

If they wish to gain attention from people by posting pics of themselves just let them..... no harm done...don't care for it then move on as i am now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 19, 2011)

Really? Me joining in? When have I ever joined in on the harassment of Urca? Anyway, moving on.... Jesus. Can't throw a rock without hitting a troll wannabe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Blah blah blah. Move on Fdd.. no one gives a shit.





Carne Seca said:


> Really? Me joining in? When have I ever joined in on the harassment of Urca? Anyway, moving on.... Jesus. Can't throw a rock without hitting a troll wannabe.



keep going ... LOL


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

oh good god, can u guys please act like adults.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

TigerClock said:


> If they wish to gain attention from people by posting pics of themselves just let them..... no harm done...don't care for it then move on as i am now.


so 100 people can say "oh girl, you soooo sexy". but i'm not allowed to say "meh, doesn't do much for me"? 


wtf is wrong with all of you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> oh good god, can u guys please act like adults.



where's YOUR panty shots? lol


much respect.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally we can all just get a Bong......Gratuitous semi nudity without Jailbait plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Finally we can all just get a Bong......Gratuitous semi nudity without Jailbait plzzzzzzzzz



you asked for it


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

Im sorry if i upset u FDD, this thread was created to make people smile, I've have stated my opinion on certain pics, but i guess that was not something u felt like reading, if the pics are not ur thing u really dont have to look  Again sorry if my words upset u


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Im sorry if i upset u FDD, this thread was created to make people smile, I've have stated my opinion on certain pics, but i guess that was not something u felt like reading, if the pics are not ur thing u really dont have to look  Again sorry if my words upset u


nowhere, among any of this, have i been upset, or in a bad mood, or pissy in any way. simply saddened a little for the young ladies who feel they need to do this. once again, i apologize for my respect for women.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> Im sorry if i upset u FDD, this thread was created to make people smile, I've have stated my opinion on certain pics, but i guess that was not something u felt like reading, if the pics are not ur thing u really dont have to look  Again sorry if my words upset u



hmmmm not nearly the way I'd have put it.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

You are all a bunch of children...FDD is pretty level headed...maybe he makes a few useless posts too, we're all guilty of that...But yeah, I'm against the teeny near-nudity too...RapeBait.

Kuroi, if you wanna show off the goods to strangers for attention, you could always be a stripper, at least you'll be making more money than you know what to do with...Put yourself through college at least, right?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> you asked for it


I'd Bang Her....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, FUCK Meta...What an internet hater, right? First he goes off on Urca for all her forum-clogging mental masturbation threads, and now going off on the girl who looks like she's 14 for posting intimate pictures for the world to see so she can get a few "You're Pretty"'s.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


RFLMAO damn should that be my new avatar?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Please just dont fart on the couch lol


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Man, did EVERYONE who asked to be a Mod get a badge? lol...I feel like i'm the minority...It _used_ to be us against them(fuck FDD, right?  ), but now I feel like I should just mind my P's and Q's


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Man, did EVERYONE who asked to be a Mod get a badge? lol...I feel like i'm the minority...It _used_ to be us against them(fuck FDD, right?  ), but now I feel like I should ust mind my P's and Q's


I did neither. =) I didn't mind my Ps and Qs, became a mod, and lost it. =) I refused to conform.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I did neither. =) I didn't mind my Ps and Qs, became a mod, and lost it. =) I refused to conform.



was it becuase of the titties?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I did neither. =) I didn't mind my Ps and Qs, became a mod, and lost it. =) I refused to conform.


it only makes us love you more darling


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Everyone needs to see this...

[video=youtube;iRZ2Sh5-XuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZ2Sh5-XuM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> i know im a pussy bitch right^^^^


i can change quotes to dumbass.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I did neither. =) I didn't mind my Ps and Qs, became a mod, and lost it. =) I refused to conform.


You know, it's "cool" to not conform...

I, for one, will be limiting my thinking to the confines of the box.........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;iRZ2Sh5-XuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRZ2Sh5-XuM&feature=youtu.be[/video]\

Bumped to the new page...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

We dont need no stinkin badges lol.If it was yalls asses getting shredded i'd ask a favor or two.This aint my assigned forum either.I was asking as an old member and never referred to any Mod shit.All I have is a couple of extra buttons and they dont do shit here.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> it only makes us love you more darling


That's alright muffin, I'm a SuperStoner.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> i can change quotes to dumbass.


wow...now here's something new.

it has been a week or so since I've been around. 

Do you not remember me? I'm vaguely sure we got along just fine before I left?

did, I do something in the time I was gone to offend you?


or in the time I was gone did you buy into all of FDD's bullshit and become his friend???? I sure hope not .


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> We dont need no stinkin badges lol.If it was yalls asses getting shredded i'd ask a favor or two.This aint my assigned forum either.I was asking as an old member and never referred to any Mod shit.All I have is a couple of extra buttons and they dont do shit here.


That's alright. You've always been badass.  Now you're just a little more badass.


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> i like how lambofgod is trying to change my quote to make me look like a bad guy thats childish.



smoke a joint and chill. 


it was a joke.


wasnt trying to make anyone look like a bad guy.

By the way. FDD cant see what I post....I'm on his ignore list.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> wow...now here's something new.
> 
> it has been a week or so since I've been around.
> 
> ...


 just cause you grow schwag haha jk


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> smoke a joint and chill.
> 
> 
> it was a joke.
> ...


alright man lol just making sure! my bad.where you been?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

It's okay MedicalMaryJane, I have a job and the whole office knows I' on here and smoke pot. My boss thinks it's great and is proud if me shunning the binge-drinking culture most other kids indulge in or play with hard drugs. I totally understand what you're saying though and I respect that. You're doing the responsible thing by reminding me not all potential employers would approve.

Don't worry Fdd, I have 5 instruments, a job in video games and a farm full of horses to have fun with too. I just like to get my kicks flashing the frillies as well *shrugs*

You are all welcome to show me your pretty things too. Morgan, you're stunning and I'd love to see you in a cute Sun dress or something in a non pervy way.

Guys, I love you but there's no need to call Fdd names or personally attack. I prefer to dislike the things people do to being bitter about the person. He's had enough abuse in the De-modification thread, which I think went just a bit too far

Thanks for the support anyway. It's party time- did someone bring any marshmallows? 

The best thing ever is toasting marshmallows in your bed, totally baked. I've done I in the tent, too but that's kind of dangerous 0_o;


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *Guys, I love you but there's no need to call Fdd names or personally attack. I prefer to dislike the things people do to being  bitter about the person. He's had enough abuse in the De-modification thread, which I think went just a bit too far*



...to far...? 


imo not far enough.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuckin Crypt,no surprises with you.Classic Cryptkeeper.


----------



## ganjames (Sep 19, 2011)

the revolution has begun.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's okay MedicalMaryJane, I have a job and the whole office knows I' on here and smoke pot. My boss thinks it's great and is proud if me shunning the binge-drinking culture most other kids indulge in or play with hard drugs. I totally understand what you're saying though and I respect that. You're doing the responsible thing by reminding me not all potential employers would approve.
> 
> Don't worry Fdd, I have 5 instruments, a job in video games and a farm full of horses to have fun with too. I just like to get my kicks flashing the frillies as well *shrugs*
> 
> ...



here's a pic of my pretty tattoo, ...*edits penis pic here*


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thems is sooo purtyyyy...There used to be a Tasteful Nudity Thread.It got closed.Remember that Medi,Fdd?Most awesome thread on the planet and someone,I'm not saying who but his name starts with ffd2blk.Dude we were sooo fuckin pissed.Lost Stoney mcfried and about 100 other members @ that time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Thems is sooo purtyyyy...There used to be a Tasteful Nudity Thread.It got closed.Remember that Medi,Fdd?Most awesome thread on the planet and someone,I'm not saying who but his name starts with ffd2blk.Dude we were sooo fuckin pissed.Lost Stoney mcfried and about 100 other members @ that time.


nudity at riu was not allowed when i was a mod. kodank moment still can't even have a bouncing boob avatar. fully clothed.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

WTF Where'd they go


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

I was in another forum with them and it switched url's and I lost em.Stoney and Wikid still come by and say hi.Fdd I know but it was such a awesome fuckin thread man.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

I meant my tittie link.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wasnt me......


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> WTF Where'd they go


That special place , u know the one , it's taken soooo many of ur past inappropriate posts love


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> I was in another forum with them and it switched url's and I lost em.Stoney and Wikid still come by and say hi.Fdd I know but it was such a awesome fuckin thread man.


it wasn't my rule. my best interest was ALWAYS with that of the site owner. 

no reason why they can't come back and start a new thread. now that i'm "gone". if it was really about me to begin with.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> WTF Where'd they go


i saw them, they were big!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

april said:


> That special place , u know the one , it's taken soooo many of ur past inappropriate posts love


It wasn't inappropriate love. Must we get into a tiff?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ya seeeee,all of her button's work......She's gonna put you in time out bro.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

No he didn't


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> No he didn't


[video=youtube;BbQsmYULs1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbQsmYULs1o[/video]


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

hmm, fdd did make a point... wtf y'all? lol if this thread were about bashing me or my looks or my intelligence, it'd be a party......
anyway, whatever to the haters kuroi, its your perogative on what you want to post on here. as long as it doesnt go against the terms of use, fuck everyone else


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;AZbdIQLsEpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZbdIQLsEpU[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;BbQsmYULs1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbQsmYULs1o[/video]


I clicked the link, admired the view, moved on, decided to comeback for another look, and I see Hitler going mental. Kind of an anti-climax.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;AZbdIQLsEpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZbdIQLsEpU[/video]


def leppard sucks!! haha i love that movie


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> here's a pic of my pretty tattoo, ...*edits penis pic here*


that *was* a pic of my penis hanging out of my shorts. april liked it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's okay MedicalMaryJane, I have a job and the whole office knows I' on here and smoke pot. My boss thinks it's great and is proud if me shunning the binge-drinking culture most other kids indulge in or play with hard drugs. I totally understand what you're saying though and I respect that. You're doing the responsible thing by reminding me not all potential employers would approve.
> 
> Don't worry Fdd, I have 5 instruments, a job in video games and a farm full of horses to have fun with too. I just like to get my kicks flashing the frillies as well *shrugs*
> 
> ...



i REALLY like the picture you drew for me. i am somewhat of an artist myself so it's one of the things i can really appreciate. now if i could just shake off the image that it came from "that girl that's always showing the boys her panties" it might actually hold some value to me. 

i still do love it. thanks again for taking the time out to think about me. i really do appreciate "real people".


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 19, 2011)

You got to admit........for an 18 yr old girl she has a pretty good head on her shoulders.yeah she looks great in her skimpys but from what i know of her she's a pertty smart cookie.She handled this pretty well.Most wouldn't respond the way she did.

Keep ya head up girl.May you have a long prosperous journey through life.


And no i'm not tryin to get brownie points with her either before it's brought up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> You got to admit........for an 18 yr old girl she has a pretty good head on her shoulders.yeah she looks great in her skimpys but from what i know of her she's a pertty smart cookie.She handled this pretty well.Most wouldn't respond the way she did.
> 
> Keep ya head up girl.May you have a long prosperous journey through life.
> 
> ...


she looks great because she's half naked?

the pics are out of focus.
she has yet to "fill in".
the make-up is way overdone and doesn't fit her looked.
the clothes look like she works in the circus.
as a grown male adult who has had his fair share of "nice women", she is nothing beyond "plain". and i mean this with the utmost respect. 

for what is being posted, it's not worth the image it portraits.

i LOVE HER for her artistic side.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

lol damn thats harsh fdd, id hate to hear what you think about me


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol damn thats harsh fdd, id hate to hear what you think about me



i think you're cool. you aren't in denial of who you are. you know what you do and you're ok with it. you aren't hurting anyone i like you. 

i'll pass on the pics of you in your panties. thanks though.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

haha id never post pics in my panties, cause i know from the boobs down i aint much to look at, but fuck it!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> haha id never post pics in my panties, cause i know from the boobs down i aint much to look at, but fuck it!


you said "but fuck it", while talking about your ass. LOL


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

hahah i just realized that


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Fdd simply has different taste. I can't fault him for that.

After years of people either thinking I'm 'stunning' or 'butt ugly' I've learned I'm simply one of those marmite people. Yeah, I need to fill in. Being the pear shape I am o was always destined to be smaller on top and bigger on the bottom. Unfortunately, the extreme dieting didn't fix the bottom but made me lose a couple of cup sizes 0_o But I'm smoking again so I should back to a D cup fuck yeah.

But yeah, that was a bit harsh, but he only said that to make the point 'I don't like the way she looks, you can't make me, what's your problem?' It's nothing personal, I just really don't float his boat.

You're very welcome Fdd. I'm glad you liked your picture :3 How're you feeling now by the way?

Thanks Dankster. I really appreciate what you said about me. I'm very 'black and white' as you know, either ridiculously childish or loud and flirty, but the other side of me is painfully shy and more sensible. I've had people complain they can't stand to be around me because they thought I was a 'boring prude who talks like dictionary'. That hurt. I'm glad some people don't mind me being kid, but appreciate menbeing smart, too. Oh dear, that sounded a little arrogant, but you get what I mean?

Oh, Urca, remember the wedding dress chat we had earlier in this thread?

This is the first rough doodle, just going from brain to paper, minus the sensibility filter X3







As for photos that are out of focus, a lady friend convinced me to let her get the camera out. It's lingerie, very frilly, but good quality. I think even FDD may like them. Playing cards and black satin, wheeee! :3


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

i would love to see more of your drawings. maybe start a thread for them in the art section.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

ill add some of my drawings


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a few bits and pieces in there at the moment and I've been trying to organise my Deviantart for a while now, but if I draw anything else ganja related I'll put it all in one thread to avoid clutter.

There's a fox-girl in a ganja bikini in the Sexy Pics thread, which I apologize for horribly derailing, but hopefull you can understand what I was getting so worked up about right? ^^;

Don't get me wrong though, I love tasty womenz too, that's why I draw them naked all the time XD XD XD Being an art student is awesome when you have friends who will strip for an assignment.

I made WyteberryWidow a picture too, I think the thread is called Avvies Yay or something equally infantile *facepalms self*

:3


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

that really wasn't harsh at all. none of it was even personal. i addressed the clothes and make-up. the "fill-in" part will happen on it's own within a few years. i even went so far as to make a compliment about her personality. 


fuck it, .....




nice MOUND. more close up pussy shots please. 



i digress.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

hahahahahahah


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Fdd and Urca,
I'd like to see your art too.

I think someone's art style is really personal and to me it's as strongly connected as putting a face to a name. If I see I'll feel like I know you all a bit better. Maybe we should have a collective art thread for stoned doodles, from EVERYONE not just the arty types. I'm really curious to see what everyone comes up with...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> hahahahahahah


Quality post!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fdd and Urca,
> I'd like to see your art too.
> 
> I think someone's art style is really personal and to me it's as strongly connected as putting a face to a name. If I see I'll feel like I know you all a bit better. Maybe we should have a collective art thread for stoned doodles, from EVERYONE not just the arty types. I'm really curious to see what everyone comes up with...


I like this idea, start one up...just no lingerie photos please.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

my wife is standing behind me, just shaking her head.


she keeps wondering what i'm laughing about. 

i really gotta go vacuum my truck out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fdd and Urca,
> I'd like to see your art too.
> 
> I think someone's art style is really personal and to me it's as strongly connected as putting a face to a name. If I see I'll feel like I know you all a bit better. Maybe we should have a collective art thread for stoned doodles, from EVERYONE not just the arty types. I'm really curious to see what everyone comes up with...


some of my art from yesterday, ...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

Ahhhh...Beach Life in LA....


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

lol im looking for my best artwork to put up


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 1795276
> 
> Ahhhh...Beach Life in LA....



you've been saving that pic forever.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you've been saving that pic forever.


Eh, I've had it hanging on the wall for years...we were considering making it the cover of some christmas cards one year...lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Edit: By the time I got my connection back and pressed 'Submit', the whole post was irrelevant.. -_-; love the art guys.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the dress, id just add bell sleeves because im a huge fan, and since they dont make bell sleeves for plus sized wedding dresses id like to see them on someone else. i wish i could draw clothing


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> she looks great because she's half naked?
> 
> the pics are out of focus.
> she has yet to "fill in".
> ...



Well god damn if ya didn't blow that one out of proportion.

And yes...the artistic side.She did my avy for me,Way before i knew what she looked like.I think she looks great.Sure she still is stuck in the Hellokitty thinga majig thing.....i don't really give a shit.Let her enjoy her younger years as younger years i guess the way i see it.

As a grown male adult you should still be able to say "if she did a bit of this,a bit of that" you really can say you still wouldn't end up with some thing more to your liking?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sweet Fuckin Glass Fdd.I needed a new hobby.Looks intense though.


----------



## april (Sep 19, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> some of my art from yesterday, ... View attachment 1795253View attachment 1795254View attachment 1795255


The middle one is very pretty and unique, well done!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

Dankster, you are too sweet #^^#

I'm a person who loves to please, and as much as I'd love to produce a picture that embodied everything FDD loves in a woman

1) I am incapable of such
2) He has a wife, that's not very considerate of Her feelings at all

I love bell sleeves too! But I worried everyone would think it was too childish and princessy. However,
I shall make the bridesmaid's dresses will bell sleeved, and you are going to wear one! X


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

lol sketch up some lacy bell sleeves... so beautiful, especially if the rest of the dress is stream lined, instead of poofy

btw, i started an art thread... all the pictures are way old, i have some new ones though


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So I bought this today and my mother suprised me by buying herself some visual-kei style jacket 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alternative to what? gorgeous


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;wI_1SyHo3Qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wI_1SyHo3Qo[/video]


----------



## Airwave (Sep 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Dankster, you are too sweet #^^#
> 
> I'm a person who loves to please, and as much as I'd love to produce a picture that embodied everything FDD loves in a woman
> 
> ...


Considering you're into all the frilly stuff, what's your take on the wedding dresses in My Big Gypsy Wedding, I think it was called?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 19, 2011)

I think some of them are gorgeous and some of them are hideous! 

I like petticoats but I think alot are just too big
And look cheap/tacky.


I dislike some of the odd flourescent colors of some of them, especially next to all that fake tan and makeup.

However, some of them have been truly stunning, elegant and princess-like. Romantic princess, rather than Disney princess costume-looking.

I might have to go look at some and make a 'yes' and 'no' pile for reference.


That being said, not all members of the Irish traveller and Romany gypsy community are quite so... Loud. Yes
They can be lively in arguments and not care for modesty (yes I pose in my underwear but I would NEVER wear some of the low cut, short thingies I've seen 0_o) but they are very lovely people who are actually more strict about dating and the preservation of virginity than most.


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

lol that show played in the us... i was like wtf is up with these little girls dressing like sluts, dropping out of school, getting married?


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

ill try and draw a bell sleeved dress


----------



## Urca (Sep 19, 2011)

it didnt work out. did get a nice imaginary portrait done... imginary as i thought of the face and drew it, lol not like i just imagined drawing it


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 20, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, my wife is so ugly that she is ashamed to present herself as a whore online. you all caught me.


I've done no such thing.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 20, 2011)

i don't like chiseled anything that close to a vagina


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

I have big, solid quads, but not like THAT!

I think that amount of muscle is not very comfortable for one's face X3

I love strong abs and guns though. Too bad I have no definition whatsoever- time for more crunches!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Sep 20, 2011)

hahahahaa I doubt she can turn her head.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

Could you imagine a new form of execution, performed by going down on an exceptionally muscled woman? I think those thighs would cut off more than your blood supply X3


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1796021
> 
> Not sure I like chiseled quads that close to a vagina.


 thats...just....fucking....scary....My first instincts would be to run while I let off some shots behind me...is that a new terminator unit or something?!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Could you imagine a new form of execution, performed by going down on an exceptionally muscled woman? I think those thighs would cut off more than your blood supply X3


Seriously, you could write a whole horror trilogy based on her, and men would sleep with their lights on and their guns loaded after watching them. I would be one of them.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

It is extreme, that photo, though I'm all for women being powerful. Well developed arms are must. I love seeing how muscles tense and relax under the skin. It may be the artist and amateur anatomist in me. The body, structurally, is a wonderful thing...

Though we are highly inefficient compared to so many other animals XP


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 20, 2011)

Kuroi, you can find the beauty in almost anything. With that said. NO, their is nothing nothing nothing attractive about that. 

&#8224;LOL&#8224; though now that I think on it, it reminds me of that episode of futurama, "Amazon women in the mood". I can just see her saying, "WE TAKE MEN TO LEADER, SHE KNOW WHAT DO!"


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like a midget.I draw the line @ Fat Chick's and Little People.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 20, 2011)

ravenmochi said:


> kuroi, you can find the beauty in almost anything. With that said. No, their is nothing nothing nothing attractive about that.
> 
> &#8224;lol&#8224; though now that i think on it, it reminds me of that episode of futurama, "amazon women in the mood". I can just see her saying, "we take men to leader, she know what do!"


death by snoo-snoo!!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> death by snoo-snoo!!


&#8224;LHFAO&#8224; fucking awesome. I love futurama.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I've done no such thing.


no, you haven't. that's why i love you.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

That woman is a work of art in itself Big Daddy.


----------



## Urca (Sep 20, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Looks like a midget.I draw the line @ Fat Chick's and Little People.


are you serious? wow, a fat person isnt as bad as a midget. seriously.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Urca said:


> are you serious? wow, a fat person isnt as bad as a midget. seriously.


WTF Urca...What do you have against little people????


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 20, 2011)

Urca said:


> are you serious? wow, a fat person isnt as bad as a midget. seriously.


I agree with you Urca, I have ran across many beautiful, hot, sexy, confident "fat" people.....


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 20, 2011)

And same goes for Little people as well....but they are for acquired tastes.


----------



## Urca (Sep 20, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> WTF Urca...What do you have against little people????


one of my good friends is 4'5. she has turner's syndrome. she's techinically a midget. i have no problems with midgets, i am just not politically correct. they can be wonderful people, but seriously, comparing a fat person to a midget isnt a comparison'!


----------



## napa23 (Sep 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I have big, solid quads, but not like THAT!
> 
> I think that amount of muscle is not very comfortable for one's face X3
> 
> I love strong abs and guns though. Too bad I have no definition whatsoever- time for more crunches!


I think you can get away with not working out.



Urca said:


> are you serious? wow, a fat person isnt as bad as a midget. seriously.





Metasynth said:


> WTF Urca...What do you have against little people????


 Hahahaha that was really funny. Everyone deserves a little loving.


----------



## Urca (Sep 20, 2011)

Veronica (my friend who is 4'5) is really pretty. she deserves love, and affection and sex. to me, she isnt like a "real" midget. 
but if you take the cast of the lollypop guild, or that one family on tlc, and compare them to fat people, more people would pick a fat person.
everybody is deserving of love. but to claim that fat people are on the same level sexually as little people... thats kinda fucked up


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 20, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1796640
> 
> I'd fuck... neither.


Geeze, you don't even know them...Shallow

No, but really, you found some winners there!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

Urca said:


> are you serious? wow, a fat person isnt as bad as a midget. seriously.


I cant help but think that there are places She Cant reach to wash...eeeewww.Two Words Buttsweat,lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

Urca said:


> Veronica (my friend who is 4'5) is really pretty. she deserves love, and affection and sex. to me, she isnt like a "real" midget.
> but if you take the cast of the lollypop guild, or that one family on tlc, and compare them to fat people, more people would pick a fat person.
> everybody is deserving of love. but to claim that fat people are on the same level sexually as little people... thats kinda fucked up



I didn't say that they didn't deserve love,they just don't deserve it from me.lol.No its a Boner thing my boy is spoiled and picky.


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> I didn't say that they didn't deserve love,they just don't deserve it from me.lol.No its a Boner thing my boy is spoiled and picky.


Correction ur "pricky" is spoiled


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Correction ur "pricky" is spoiled


I'm going to spoil you with love.


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm going to spoil you with love.


But u already do !!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> But u already do !!!


Im stupid. >.< I need to love you more.


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Im stupid. >.< I need to love you more.


Well when ur right i can't disagree


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Well when ur right i can't disagree


Youre always right! I can only hope to be right, only about about our love. <3


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Correction ur "pricky" is spoiled


Yes maam it is,A starving man will eat Raw Shrimp,a man who is treated well wants his prepared and scrumptios and 140lbs max 5 ft tall with a shaved monkey and oral fixations lol


----------



## april (Sep 20, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Yes maam it is,A starving man will eat Raw Shrimp,a man who is treated well wants his prepared and scrumptios and 140lbs max 5 ft tall with a shaved monkey and oral fixations lol


Damn i almost fit the mold, well i'm rockin a Georgia peach these days, winter in cuming, beavers get cold !!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 20, 2011)

april said:


> Damn i almost fit the mold, well i'm rockin a Georgia peach these days, winter in cuming, beavers get cold !!!


Ohhhh Lawwwwwg Dont Talk about it precious...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 21, 2011)

Urca said:


> but to claim that fat people are on the same level sexually as little people... thats kinda fucked up


Alternatively it' called an opinion. But you're right, midgets have a lot more sex appeal, it would be silly to think of them as equal to fat people, far superior


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 23, 2011)

Very simple today, just went to a sleepover and wanted to smoke in comfort lol






My crush's mother bought me the wolf and moon





Stoned lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> It sounds like typical teenage whining to you doesn't it?
> 
> ...


-.- Sure. You're really done with this thread...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not in my underwear, am I?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Very simple today, just went to a sleepover and wanted to smoke in comfort lol


u comin to my sleepover ???


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 23, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> u comin to my sleepover ???


If you provide a form of transport and you don't mind having me, Sir


----------



## Urca (Sep 23, 2011)

lol i just picked up some weed not even five minutes ago, if you were here i'd share  <3


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 23, 2011)

HERES ONE FOR YOU UCRA



[video=youtube;XPhPbTbjYM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPhPbTbjYM0&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 23, 2011)

"Anyone else into alternative fashion? :3"
JESUS. I AM NOW.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2011)

wash your face before you leave the house.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 26, 2011)

Carne! I'm wearing you today- you kept me warm and toasty :3







I has shorts. I'll get up a better picture of just the shorts later because I love them and they were only $5!!!!! They be suit fabric with smart buttons and stuff.

Forgive the messy coffee table with the Mac- that's mama's working corner.







Have any of you girls gone shopping for your woolly stuff yet? April, I imagine you have some cute hats and scarves. Anyone gotten a nice sweater lately?


----------



## Urca (Sep 26, 2011)

still to warm for winter clothes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

clean your room!!!! 


girls are filthy creatures.


----------



## Urca (Sep 26, 2011)

my room's dirty too


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Urca said:


> my room's dirty too


like i said ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Without digging through 50+ threads where there any more dirty dingy looking Walmart lingerie shown in grainy blurry pics? I don't want to MISS that!!


the whole thread is full of them. even some close-up vag shots. you can see her labia and everything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

r1tony said:


> hmm... I know but they are dark pics and well not the perfect lighting for the subject.


i could pick up some really good pointers from this thread. 

i need to buy some sexy clothes and start posting pics of myself. the seadoo is parked for the winter so i don't have much else to feed my ego. 

i'm thinking a full body spandex suit, maybe.


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 26, 2011)

I likes Frillz & Laces..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I likes Frillz & Laces..


it's dry, rough and scratchy. 

i prefer a tight ass and a nice set of titties.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 26, 2011)

There is no camel-toe, that is not my room and why to you seem to give me more trouble when I'm NOT posting my underwear? 

I thought I made my peace with you Fdd. Not like I'm going to try all hard and get a DSLR and a studio just to post a quick snapshot. My 28 megapixel photos are in my album.

Urca, the weather sure is deceiving. It was only cold when it was windy, but when it wasn't it turned out to be nearly 70 degrees.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

i can see your "mound". 

whoever's room that was, they need to clean it. 

i said i liked you for your mind. i don't know what "making peace" means to you.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i could pick up some really good pointers from this thread.
> 
> i need to buy some sexy clothes and start posting pics of myself. the seadoo is parked for the winter so i don't have much else to feed my ego.
> 
> i'm thinking a full body spandex suit, maybe.


there ya go.... make a FDD calendar


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 26, 2011)

You have to do it now. And I want you covering your junk with a fan leaf XP


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn I'm sexy...admire me!!!!!!!!


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Damn I'm sexy...admire me!!!!!!!!


So nasty, damn it people remove tags !!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> So nasty, damn it people remove tags !!!!


Oops...sorry!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

In my earlier days, I was into role play......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

And Sci-Fi.....


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

........................................


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> And Sci-Fi.....


Meta u truly did emphasize the Tard from ur leotard


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

..............ive been outdone. i respectfully step down. *goes and washes eyes with toothbrush*


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> ..............ive been outdone. i respectfully step down. *goes and washes eyes with toothbrush*


Yeah, thats not gonna help...it's burned into your psyche, so in 20 years when you start fucking stuffed animals, you'll kow why.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww...was it because it had balls in it? I was worried about the balls, ya'll missed an epic post......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh well...

My latest girlfriend.....


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Aww...was it because it had balls in it? I was worried about the balls, ya'll missed an epic post......


 i wish they could erase it from my memory.... god damn that was raw. lol


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh well...
> 
> My latest girlfriend.....


 give this to a child and scar the shit out of them.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 26, 2011)

LMAO Why... Why was that man wearing a thong? X3 Nice initiative on the Tron suit at least.

April, as I asked before, do you have a woollies collection? Something tells me you'd make a great snow bunny.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 26, 2011)

ROFL. that kids eyes!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> LMAO Why... Why was that man wearing a thong? X3 Nice initiative on the Tron suit at least.
> 
> April, as I asked before, do you have a woollies collection? Something tells me you'd make a great snow bunny.



LMFAO cause men like to look sexy 2 sweety 

Umm considering the winters around here dip to -30,-45 celcius I have plenty, i prefer chapeau type hats over tuques but it depends on the style of coat and boots i wear, cute tuques if im rockin my snowmobile boots, but if i dress nicer and wear leather boots (flats or kitten heel, no bambi on the ice action for this lady lol ) I wear my crothet or tweed hats, it's kinda a cross between a train conductor hat and baret View attachment 1807420 well thats 2 winters ago i think lol or last year lol 

Hats and boots are my weekness, and as i said b4 i prefer silk & satin over lace and frills


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 1807463My tweed hat, also have it in all black View attachment 1807462 And i think i should dedicate this one to FDD, with love !! Now as i once told crypt shut up and take off ur pants


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1807463Now as i once told crypt shut up and take off ur pants


[video=youtube;SMuXwdUS_Lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMuXwdUS_Lc[/video]


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;_JmA2ClUvUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY[/video]

[video=youtube;IIysKu_w5Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIysKu_w5Us&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;CQo2FJPLeQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQo2FJPLeQk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn Internet dying on me and deleting massive sewing-related post...

How is the hoodie scarf going April?

Ear muffs- sorry they're upside down






Can we see some of your boots when you get the time? x


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Laces and Frills my ass. I haven't seen any for 15 pages...


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanna see "April",,,In stocking's and Satin',,,Damn girl,,,Just something about the cold northern Neighbor's that turn me on


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Laces and Frills my ass. I haven't seen any for 15 pages...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


Now that's what I'm talking about. Hasn't been a sexier he-she since.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

That look's like a "Special",,,delivery,,,cause I see a Package!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. Hasn't been a sexier he-she since.


Oh Timmy Tim Tim......


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have none of me in lace and frills...just regular undies haha


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Laces and Frills my ass. I haven't seen any for 15 pages...


15 pages....there only are 15 pages....i saw some halfway through


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh well...


that thing scares the shit out of me.....


----------



## patlpp (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1807463My tweed hat, also have it in all black View attachment 1807462 And i think i should dedicate this one to FDD, with love !! Now as i once told crypt shut up and take off ur pants


Your Fuck You finger is loooong!! You should play guitar. What does it mean when a chick has long fingers, we know what it means for a dude LOL


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> 15 pages....there only are 15 pages....i saw some halfway through


I have 30 pages.  20 posts to a page.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Your Fuck You finger is loooong!! You should play guitar. What does it mean when a chick has long fingers, we know what it means for a dude LOL


It means she's damn sexy and know were to stick them. BONG!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> I have none of me in lace and frills...just regular undies haha


 I'm new here,,,what are regular "Undie's"?....Granny pantie's?,,,show us if your not to scared,,But,,,They have rule's around here!


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

We'll my vote for "Hottest RIU Girl of 2011",,,goes to April....Yea,,,and big finger's,,,Do what you gotta do lol,,,Hottie......


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

Granny panties

 Now this is more my style, for a comfy night


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

patlpp said:


> Your Fuck You finger is loooong!! You should play guitar. What does it mean when a chick has long fingers, we know what it means for a dude LOL


Nimble fingers 

I do own an acoustic guitar


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the first pic,,,and the "Pin Up",,,How can you not?,,,Hey how about a real pic with no faces,,,Wow i feel creepy,,,Nevermind,,,Unless ya' know,,,I Think I like you,,,Not fucking other pic's,,,Oh wait nevermind,,,,


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> I like the first pic,,,and the "Pin Up",,,How can you not?,,,Hey how about a real pic with no faces,,,Wow i feel creepy,,,Nevermind,,,Unless ya' know,,,I Think I like you,,,Not fucking other pic's,,,Oh wait nevermind,,,,


 High-larious.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> High-larious.


 Bit drunk too


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1807463My tweed hat, also have it in all black View attachment 1807462 And i think i should dedicate this one to FDD, with love !! Now as i once told crypt shut up and take off ur pants


you'd have to look a lot better then that to get MY pants off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Bit drunk too


you'd pretty much have to be.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you'd pretty much have to be.


 Oh,,,Man come on',,,Dude,,,She is pretty,,,,I have no hate and love you all,,,That's all I say to EVERYONE.......,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Oh,,,Man come on',,,Dude,,,She is pretty,,,,I have no hate and love you all,,,That's all I say to EVERYONE.......,,,


no, she is not. and i don't have to hate someone to say it either. i'm just being honest.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well i agree to dis-agree have you seen my wife


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol...................


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you'd have to look a lot better then that to get MY pants off.


Did i ask if u found me attractive? do i care? no lol but u can still remove ur pants and shut ur pie hole please


----------



## Prefontaine (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1807463My tweed hat, also have it in all black View attachment 1807462 And i think i should dedicate this one to FDD, with love !! Now as i once told crypt shut up and take off ur pants


 cute .................


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


....i no how he feels...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


No thank you.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No thank you.


What, it's all about you? Such an ego...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

what is it with girls and hello fuckin kitty???? and for that matter how come every time i walk past a hot topic (because i cant go in nymore) now its full of disney shit???? ur not badass unless u like cartoons now days....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> What, it's all about you? Such an ego...


 Yes.  ...


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> now its full of disney shit???? ur not badass unless u like cartoons now days....


I like cartoons.  Bugs Bunny is the shit.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Yes.  ...


Well, I don't care, I do what I want...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I like cartoons.  Bugs Bunny is the shit.


yes....he was...[video=youtube;Uv-D44EGsM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uv-D44EGsM0[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh Carne.....You didn't go there!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh Carne.....You didn't go there!


idk where he went but hes not here right now....or at least i dont see him *looks around*


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> Did i ask if u found me attractive? do i care? no lol but u can still remove ur pants and shut ur pie hole please


someone else found you attractive. my conversation was with them, not you. 

and like i said, for you, my pants stay on.


----------



## april (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> someone else found you attractive. my conversation was with them, not you.
> 
> and like i said, for you, my pants stay on.


LMFAO do u not realise how arrogant u sound, u quoted me and directed comments at me, and i not allowed to respond back ??
Please keep ur pants on FDD, honestly ur bitter and always picking on people, i wonder why??


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO do u not realise how arrogant u sound, u quoted me and directed comments at me, and i not allowed to respond back ??
> Please keep ur pants on FDD, honestly ur bitter and always picking on people, i wonder why??


meta said you were cute. i disagreed.

you popped in and said some shit about me and shutting up and taking off my pants. 

it never involved you until you piped in.

i do NOT find you anywhere near attractive. sorry.


bitter? no. i'm embarrassed for grown men who fawn all over ugly chicks on the internet. some of these guys are my "grower friends" and i hate to see them have to fall so low. 

i find it "shallow" when women use their "sex appeal" to gain attention. as i've said numerous times now, "show me what you got upstairs". keep calling me names for seeking some intelligence out of women though. it just goes to further prove my point. 

my wife is HOT. i need to desire nothing else.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

WTF...I never said anyone was cute, FDD, I have a girlfriend whom I think is sexy, especially since she's actually here ...I don't really go for internet girlies...Don't drag me into this shit!

I simply will not stand for this slander!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

Fdd's wife looks like this yall. No foolin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Prefontaine said:


> cute .................



my mistake. it was this guy. 

still never involved april. she came in after the fact.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> meta said you were cute. i disagreed.


psssttt.....it was PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1......




fdd2blk said:


> my mistake. it was this guy.
> 
> still never involved april. she came in after the fact.



then he agreed


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> WTF...I never said anyone was cute, FDD, I have a girlfriend whom I think is sexy, especially since she's actually here ...I don't really go for internet girlies...Don't drag me into this shit!
> 
> I simply will not stand for this slander!



i'm sorry. i was wrong.

simple mistake on my part. your posts were coming so fast it just blurred together. 

hope you can forgive me.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh Carne.....You didn't go there!


You've never had cat sushi?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sorry. i was wrong.
> 
> simple mistake on my part. your posts were coming so fast it just blurred together.
> 
> hope you can forgive me.


Forgive? Yes...Forget? Never... 

I wasn't really mad, couldn't you tell by the silly pussy picture?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> psssttt.....it was PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's like a bunch of puppies chasing a dog in heat. 



[video=youtube;j2zQKqgNAeE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2zQKqgNAeE[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Forgive? Yes...Forget? Never...
> 
> I wasn't really mad, couldn't you tell by the silly pussy picture?


i always feel as if we're all laughing.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You've never had cat sushi?


Oh, I'm no stranger to eating pussy.......


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i always feel as if we're all laughing.


Yeah, it's all fun and games till someone gets butthurt...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's like a bunch of puppies chasing a dog in heat.


puppies dont do it for me nymore  not in todays age of porn....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, it's all fun and games till someone gets butthurt...


I WOULD use this as a gay Beef Jerky reference, but that gay man don't do anal!


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 26, 2011)

You smell that? Do you smell that? Chauvinism, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of Chauvinism in the morning*.*


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I WOULD use this as a gay Beef Jerky reference, but that gay man don't do anal!


Nope nope nope. Not me. Never. Not ever.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You smell that? Do you smell that? Chauvinism, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of Chauvinism in the morning*.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> puppies dont do it for me nymore  not in todays age of porn....


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


fuckin' crybaby.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> fuckin' crybaby.


Yeah, growl like a bear, baby!

Haha...what was for dinner tonight, Meaty?


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 26, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, growl like a bear, baby!
> 
> Haha...what was for dinner tonight, Meaty?


nothing special. chili rojo enchiladas.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 26, 2011)

What do you call not being attracted to a woman?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What do you call not being attracted to a woman?


Carne?????


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 26, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What do you call not being attracted to a woman?





jakabok botch said:


> carne?????


lmao......


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 26, 2011)

You guys r harsh! I dont think I wanna show what I look like on here I might get ripped apart lol!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> I dont think I wanna show what I look like on here


I wouldnt either.....for fear of being recognized.....


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

I got to page four and then wanted to kill myself so I stopped...
Jesus H. Christ....


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I got to page four and then wanted to kill myself so I stopped...
> Jesus H. Christ....


what does the H stand for???iv always wondered


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> I wouldnt either.....for fear of being recognized.....


very true.....


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What do you call not being attracted to a woman?


Michelle Bachmann's husband?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 27, 2011)

Uh yah.  Keep going guys.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Michelle Bachmann's husband?


BTW Isn't it Michele?


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO do u not realise how arrogant u sound, u quoted me and directed comments at me, and i not allowed to respond back ??


You're the one who came in saying "i don't agree with your opinion so don't say it."
Women and their wily woman tricks...
Just because one boy doesn't think your pretty, the world isn't goin to end.


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Just because one boy doesn't think your pretty, the world isn't goin to end.


I Love Jay....had the biggest crush on him growing up....I loved him in clerks and clerks 2


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> BTW Isn't it Michele?


Michelle ma belle!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> I Love Jay....had the biggest crush on him growing up....I loved him in clerks and clerks 2


Yup, heard Jason Mewes was gay...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yup, heard Jason Mewes was gay...


wouldnt surprised me.....90% is dick jokes


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yup, heard Jason Mewes was gay...


ohhhh wellll....lol


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Yup, heard Jason Mewes was gay...


No, but I found out recently he's a ex junkie. That's why he came back in clerks two as a clean and sober jesus freak dealer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I got to page four and then wanted to kill myself so I stopped...
> Jesus H. Christ....


oh look, someone agrees with me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> You're the one who came in saying "i don't agree with your opinion so don't say it."
> Women and their wily woman tricks...
> Just because one boy doesn't think your pretty, the world isn't goin to end.




it_ is_ all she has. maybe i'll back off a little.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


>


 jesus her gums are fucked!


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 27, 2011)

But look at that goooooold SOn!!!!


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> We'll my vote for "Hottest RIU Girl of 2011",,,goes to April....Yea,,,and big finger's,,,Do what you gotta do lol,,,Hottie......


Seriously?!! Don't misunderstand, I think April is cool as shit, but, seriously?!!  I have to call bullshit.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

AWWW Fdd still bitter over little old me becoming Mod HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

As if i would care what FDD thinks hahahahaha and Meta grow some balls, stop kissing FDD's it's pretty funny to watch, why bother u got ur free shit.

FDD u come and state ur opinion or view constantly but as soon as someone disagrees or gets more attention then u, u cry and pick at them on a personal level, see this is why i think everyone starting disliking u and the proper choice was made, still burns ur buttom doesn't it love. Either way bash me all u want, i still respect u as a fellow grower since ahem i am one 

How or why would people respect u when ur goal is to make me feel unattractive, what kind of person would want to do that, i for one try and make people smile, if u don't like what i have to say or look like please keep ur narrow minded opinions of me to urself, if not u might not like what i and lots of others will have to say about u.

Seriously learn how to respect the people u Mod and maybe some might like u again  Comments like u felt the need to make only show how weak and jealous u are.

Funny how members have sent me pm's asking me to be nice 2 u because they felt bad about everyone not liking u, hahahaha u want people to pitty u over thinking ur cute and growing sweet plants hahahahaha whatever FDD i give up and i wont be so nice anymore, ur rude, funny how u think u can post whatever u want but everyone else must talk about growing , or wait do we need ur all mighty approval to open a tread?  Go smoke a bowl ang get over urself, funny how i woke up to pm's of people telling me about ur rude comments, sorry love i got PLENTY of poeple who like me and enjoy my pix, I still can't believe u think it's needed to cause drama in a thread by making negative comments to get a reaction, no ATTENTION is all u want, that's why u poke at me, man u dsb and fab are all the same


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> You're the one who came in saying "i don't agree with your opinion so don't say it."
> Women and their wily woman tricks...
> Just because one boy doesn't think your pretty, the world isn't goin to end.


hahahahaha see it's lame assumptions like this that make me giggle, especialy when i know what U look like  bahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> hahahahaha see it's lame assumptions like this that make me giggle, especialy when i know what U look like  bahahahahahahahahaha


Hun, I hesitate to say this, because I know your going to get pissed off. But seriously no one laughs that much on a post unless their pissed off. It only comes off as passive agressive. If none of this bothered you, why even respond? 

I'm not even convinced his goal of the post that set you off was to make you feel unattractive, he just disagreed. But it really did seem to press a button with you. Considering how many men fawn over you I'm not sure why you even responded to it in the first place. With all the compliments you were given the only one you focused that much attention on was the one negative one. 

It's true he's not a mod anymore, but should you really be holding your mod status over anyones head? Hint hint.. Remember, something about a thread on just that topic? Just sayin. I know the two of you are going to most likely continue the shit out of this, but I really don't see the point. Seems like somewhere along the way this thread got the shit jacked out of it.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to masturbate with my coffee and get high......shit i'm out of papers.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Hun, I hesitate to say this, because I know your going to get pissed off. But seriously no one laughs that much on a post unless their pissed off. It only comes off as passive agressive. If none of this bothered you, why even respond?
> 
> I'm not even convinced his goal of the post that set you off was to make you feel unattractive, he just disagreed. But it really did seem to press a button with you. Considering how many men fawn over you I'm not sure why you even responded to it in the first place. With all the compliments you were given the only one you focused that much attention on was the one negative one.
> 
> It's true he's not a mod anymore, but should you really be holding your mod status over anyones head? Hint hint.. Remember, something about a thread on just that topic? Just sayin. I know the two of you are going to most likely continue the shit out of this, but I really don't see the point. Seems like somewhere along the way this thread got the shit jacked out of it.


Why are u getting involved? so i'm not suppose to respond but u can ? hahahahaha U sir are also a sheeple


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

Just curious why as mods you peeps don't make use of the PM feature?????????


You guy's should discuss things off the open boards.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Why are u getting involved? so i'm not suppose to respond but u can ? hahahahaha U sir are also a sheeple


And there you go. I didn't call you out, I was trying to be polite, I didn't call you names, so don't start with me. You want me to lie to you hun? Sorry, you seem to have enough 'yes' men. I'm not here to kiss your ass, or to hold your hand and make you feel better about yourself. You forget, we're not regular posters anymore, were mods. Like you said, he's not anymore. He doesn't have an example to set. So someone didn't think you were hot. "boohoo" so you go on a passive aggressive fit. If I was a "Sheeple" I would be part of your little herd who's support you apparently need all the fucking time. 

As you recall, I didn't exactly justify my little outburst on your beau, I manned up to the fact that as a mod I let that shit go to far. Guess what your doing? 

Come to think of it, as I recall this thread was never about you. In your head, it seems it damn sure has to be. Congratulations, you asserted yourself queen of your modded area.  I thought it was normally us men that let our ego get the best of us. Thank you for proving me wrong.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Just curious why as mods you peeps don't make use of the PM feature?????????
> 
> 
> You guy's should discuss things off the open boards.


Fair enough. (I figure you meant 'shouldn't' so I'll just run with it. )


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Fair enough. (I figure you meant 'shouldn't' so I'll just run with it. )


Wake an bake works fast!But you got it.

Are you wearing any lace this morning?


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> And there you go. I didn't call you out, I was trying to be polite, I didn't call you names, so don't start with me. You want me to lie to you hun? Sorry, you seem to have enough 'yes' men. I'm not here to kiss your ass, or to hold your hand and make you feel better about yourself. You forget, we're not regular posters anymore, were mods. Like you said, he's not anymore. He doesn't have an example to set. So someone didn't think you were hot. "boohoo" so you go on a passive aggressive fit. If I was a "Sheeple" I would be part of your little herd who's support you apparently need all the fucking time.
> 
> As you recall, I didn't exactly justify my little outburst on your beau, I manned up to the fact that as a mod I let that shit go to far. Guess what your doing?
> 
> Come to think of it, as I recall this thread was never about you. In your head, it seems it damn sure has to be. Congratulations, you asserted yourself queen of your modded area.  I thought it was normally us men that let our ego get the best of us. Thank you for proving me wrong.


lmfao damn so many morning giggles, thanks again boys


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Wake an bake works fast!But you got it.
> 
> Are you wearing any lace this morning?


Nah, not a good look for me.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm actually glad this was your answer.I realized it is way to early to be talkin to some guy in lace on the internet.Must get more coffee.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I'm actually glad this was your answer.I realized it is way to early to be talkin to some guy in lace on the internet.Must get more coffee.


Dude he could be chillin in a pair of lacy panties and his wifes nightie and u would never know lol makes me wonder what people are wearing when they post, hmmm anyone post naked ? lmfao


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> I'm actually glad this was your answer.I realized it is way to early to be talkin to some guy in lace on the internet.Must get more coffee.


 I always wear lace when I'm on the internet.
You don't?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> hmmm anyone post naked ? lmfao


Ahh shit!!!!!!

She caught me.

I'm only naked when i post to you April.(Beansly too but shhhhhhhh)



Beansly said:


> I always wear lace when I'm on the internet.
> You don't?



Mon,Wed and Fridays only.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Ahh shit!!!!!!
> 
> She caught me.
> 
> ...


 
Hey now lets not forget about our feature kuroi, oh do u type ur responses with ur pork sword?

Random questions, have u ever ran around naked? does a guys junk flop all around? lmfao

man we need a penis thread, i could ask a million penis questions, 2 bad we could not swap naughty parts for the day and explore lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

you feel i'm bitter because they made you a mod? that some funny shit right there. 


unlike you i don't come here seeking approval. i'm ok with MYSELF. i want nothing from no one here. 

you mean nothing to me, i find it funny you use your verginer to gain admiration on the internet so i'm LOL'ing about it. that's about as deep as it gets for me. 

can we see some pics of your garden? 




april said:


> AWWW Fdd still bitter over little old me becoming Mod HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> As if i would care what FDD thinks hahahahaha and Meta grow some balls, stop kissing FDD's it's pretty funny to watch, why bother u got ur free shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> hahahahaha see it's lame assumptions like this that make me giggle, especialy when i know what U look like  bahahahahahahahahaha



seems it not just me who has issues with you.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

It's funny FDD because the people argeeing with u all have issues with me associating with crypt


----------



## Urca (Sep 27, 2011)

hmm, you guys, you guys. 
im surprised at the both of you. 
carry on


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you feel i'm bitter because they made you a mod? that some funny shit right there.
> 
> 
> unlike you i don't come here seeking approval. i'm ok with MYSELF. i want nothing from no one here.
> ...


I do have a few pics in my journal, seeing the crap i grew last year i'm very proud of what i have achieved, but i don't have the experience and knowledge to grow at ur level yet but helpfull members have shown me much that i truly appreciate, and will continue to improve and expand when i have the all the tools i need.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> seems it not just me who has issues with you.


If it's a competition ur always winning, seems ur fan club is fucking huge


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> *It's true he's not a mod anymore, but should you really be holding your mod status over anyones head?*


*Only thing that stood out to me. <3 kekeke Glass Section?

I Live in a Broken Home :[*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> It's funny FDD because the people argeeing with u all have issues with me associating with crypt


i went and checked your profile and it's all so clear now.



you came here as a grower. 
you were posting grow stuff up until the first of the year. 
then crypt showed up.
i remember him talking french to you and you falling all over it. you and him jacked several threads for days going back and forth between the two of you, all on PUBLIC DISPLAY. 
his affection went to your head because you aren't used to boys being attracted to you. it started with just crypt, but nowadays you'll lay down with anyone who smiles at you.
you no longer post grow stuff. i miss the "old" april. 

i love women for their minds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> If it's a competition ur always winning, seems ur fan club is fucking huge



no, it was an observation. you're trying to make this about me when it's clearly you.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> *Only thing that stood out to me. <3 kekeke Glass Section?
> 
> I Live in a Broken Home :[*


lmfao no but Raven did bring up a point, i did take a cheap shot with the mod thing, that i am sorry for FDD, otherwise i stand by my comments , i'll always say sorry if feelings are hurt or if i realise i said something in the heat of the moment  My ego is large but my respect for others feelings and emotions always trump, damn vagina !!


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 27, 2011)

Aww! I like them all <3.. this is so hard. But must be done so I guess we will start with this, let me know if it will work 
so I am thinking..

Mondays & Tuesdays I will stay with April

Wednesdays & Thursdays Will be my time with Crypt 

& Saturdays / Sundays I am FDDs..

& I guess you guys can take turns for each Friday..


----------



## Urca (Sep 27, 2011)

ooh can i have you from 12-3 on friday?  lol


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i went and checked your profile and it's all so clear now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i stopped posting and left the site because of u, and ur past nazi ways. lmfao not gonna lie, got bored with the other sites i was on because they don't have many members to chat with.
I don't post many pics of my ladies because others have way better grows and mine would just be in the shadows anyways, it's for me to enjoy , recently my new challenges are learning how to clone and scrog, only reason i'm trying it because a few members on here encouraged me 2. Seems u have judged me because i posted some pix for fun, so i like a little male/female attention, how does this impact ur use of this site? It does not until u allow it. If i wanted all the attention i would join a dating or fuck me site, i enjoy chatting on here and seems like plenty of people don't mind my random pix, not like i dedicated a thread to myself, i only join in on the fun.
How could u say u missed the old April when u never took a second even back then to know me, only judge me.
I've never disliked u only ur posts, hell man i could say the same, what happen to the FDD that posted the nice comment on my wall?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> lmfao no but Raven did bring up a point, i did take a cheap shot with the mod thing, that i am sorry for FDD, otherwise i stand by my comments , i'll always say sorry if feelings are hurt or if i realise i said something in the heat of the moment  My ego is large but my respect for others feelings and emotions always trump, damn vagina !!



you said "feelings".

buwahahahhaa


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> No i stopped posting and left the site because of u, and ur past nazi ways. lmfao not gonna lie, got bored with the other sites i was on because they don't have many members to chat with.
> I don't post many pics of my ladies because others have way better grows and mine would just be in the shadows anyways, it's for me to enjoy , recently my new challenges are learning how to clone and scrog, only reason i'm trying it because a few members on here encouraged me 2. Seems u have judged me because i posted some pix for fun, so i like a little male/female attention, how does this impact ur use of this site? It does not until u allow it. If i wanted all the attention i would join a dating or fuck me site, i enjoy chatting on here and seems like plenty of people don't mind my random pix, not like i dedicated a thread to myself, i only join in on the fun.
> *How could u say u missed the old April when u never took a second even back then to know me*, only judge me.
> I've never disliked u only ur posts, hell man i could say the same, *what happen to the FDD that posted the nice comment on my wall?*


wait ..... what????


----------



## Urca (Sep 27, 2011)

i feel like im watching my own drama play out, except through a different mouth. kinda peeves me actually, when i used to get berated by april for "bringing it on myself". nothing against you april, but you just keep feeding into fdd. you cant make everyone like you, or think that you are pretty. (i happen to think you are). just let it go man, cause in the end, nothing will change


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you said "feelings".
> 
> buwahahahhaa


can i have some of that doobie????


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Urca said:


> i feel like im watching my own drama play out, except through a different mouth. kinda peeves me actually, when i used to get berated by april for "bringing it on myself". nothing against you april, but you just keep feeding into fdd. you cant make everyone like you, or think that you are pretty. (i happen to think you are). just let it go man, cause in the end, nothing will change


LMFAO oh Urca this has nothing to do with how i look, well atleast not for me please don't ask me questions if u don't want my answer.
Just had to get involved in the drama eh girl  
Fdd is fun to chat with, i like a challenge


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> can i have some of that doobie????


yes, you may. 


[video=youtube;CyBcHUe4WeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyBcHUe4WeQ[/video]


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO oh Urca this has nothing to do with how i look, well atleast not for me please don't ask me questions if u don't want my answer.
> Just had to get involved in the drama eh girl
> Fdd is fun to chat with, i like a challenge


but she was right....and u are just fueling the fire.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO oh Urca this has nothing to do with how i look, well atleast not for me please don't ask me questions if u don't want my answer.
> Just had to get involved in the drama eh girl
> Fdd is fun to chat with, i like a challenge


this has everything to do with how you look. 

getting snappy on the other ladies now.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> wait ..... what????


Forgot about it already, damn and u even apologized , i'm not posting it since my message area is private (not wall sorry i was thinking FB lmfao my bad) But i wish that was the real FDD, seems we both like each other a lot more when we are vulnerable? bahahahahah


----------



## Urca (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO oh Urca this has nothing to do with how i look, well atleast not for me please don't ask me questions if u don't want my answer.
> Just had to get involved in the drama eh girl
> Fdd is fun to chat with, i like a challenge


well im just saying if your gonna call me out, or ignore it when im being harrassed, but then turn around and act in the same way you told me not to act, then where is your validity? i do like you as a person and think you're pretty damn funny, but when i read all your replies to fdd, i realized you were acting just as bad as me, just as blind as me, just as defensive as me


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> but she was right....and u are just fueling the fire.....


LMFAO damn ok she was part right "removing my death clutch from the nozzle"


----------



## Urca (Sep 27, 2011)

lol either way lets either see some wedding dresses or some lace and frills, enough of the bullshit talk


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Forgot about it already, damn and u even apologized , i'm not posting it since my message area is private (not wall sorry i was thinking FB lmfao my bad) But i wish that was the real FDD, seems we both like each other a lot more when we are vulnerable? bahahahahah


so you completely missed your own contradiction? 

just take off your shirt and get on your knees. i think i was wrong about you. 



they are giving away FREE STUFF on xBox live right now. i gotta go.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> they are giving away FREE STUFF on xBox live right now.


for what???


----------



## patlpp (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Forgot about it already, damn and u even apologized , i'm not posting it since my message area is private (not wall sorry i was thinking FB lmfao my bad) But i wish that was the real FDD, seems we both like each other a lot more when we are vulnerable? bahahahahah





april said:


> LMFAO damn ok she was part right "removing my death clutch from the nozzle"


Can't U all see she's throwing an olive branch out there ? Compromise people, it's the only way.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Dude he could be chillin in a pair of lacy panties and his wifes nightie and u would never know lol makes me wonder what people are wearing when they post, hmmm anyone post naked ? lmfao


Im almost always naked when im on RIU. naked or in pj pants. or boxers.


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

*swapping out red koolaid for purple*


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> Im almost always naked when im on RIU. naked or in pj pants. or boxers.


Ok now i'm visualizing a slightly greasy ,maybe funky smelling version of House sipping his coffee in his boxers making snickery remarks at the 2 pages prior to this post 

Maybe 4 shits and giggles i'll post another pic of myself


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 27, 2011)

[youtube]rpXXTGqVLcw[/youtube]


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Ok now i'm visualizing a slightly greasy ,maybe funky smelling version of House sipping his coffee in his boxers making snickery remarks at the 2 pages prior to this post
> 
> Maybe 4 shits and giggles i'll post another pic of myself


greasy funky? lmao. oook. no. lol. i get out of the shower. and either have a towel on or my boxers. lol. drinking my coffee i really dont get dressed until i get off this thing. but if you see me here in the AM. chances are are mostly naked. wait..socks count right? lol

you say greasy and funky and i picture that guy off breaking bad in his under wear. no, im only 23. and im only 180lbs. sooo no fat greasy stinky nothing. the only thing thats funky is my bud. not my butt. lol.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> AWWW Fdd still bitter over little old me becoming Mod HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> As if i would care what FDD thinks hahahahaha and *Meta grow some balls, stop kissing FDD's it's pretty funny to watch, why bother u got ur free shit.
> 
> ...


Fuck off...I never had problmes with you, FDD, anyone...Except Urca 

He said I called you cute, I did not...I wasn't defending him, I wasn't saying I don't think you're cute...I was simply stating that I do not get sprung over girls I do not actually know...Man, an I thought you were pretty decent, but then you go and attack me? Seriously? You don't know me, leave me out of this shit!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> WTF...I never said anyone was cute, FDD, I have a girlfriend whom I think is sexy, especially since she's actually here ...*I don't really go for internet girlies...Don't drag me into this shit!
> 
> I simply will not stand for this slander!
> 
> *



What the hell, seriously April? If this is what you consider kissing ass, then you're fucked.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

Can we just all hug the naked man and get along? (naked man has bud)


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you mean nothing to me, i find it funny you use your verginer to gain admiration on the internet so i'm LOL'ing about it. that's about as deep as it gets for me.


Funny how you use your ASS in a similar fashion.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> Im almost always naked when im on RIU. naked or in pj pants. or boxers.


Boxer briefs and a smile.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> attention is all u want, that's why u poke at me, man u dsb and fab are all the same


ive never messed with you......fdd fab and dsb are all the same...thanks for the complement.....


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

spam much?


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DSB65 (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

...........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&ob=av2e&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsear ch_query%3Dcee%2Blo%2Bgreen%2Bfuck%2Byou%26aq%3Df&has_verified=1[/video]


..........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

...........


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

...........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 27, 2011)

My post disappeared. Oh well, I'll break the cycle again... Peek a boo!


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry if i Hurt ur man feelings


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Sorry if i Hurt ur man feelings


You don't get it, do you? It's the internet...lol...I don't take it seriously...


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

I know I know...You all are just blinded by my beauty....ahem..


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

...........


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

gawd, i love turtles.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


>


See, even YOU couldn't resist in adding to the spam! I knew you would fall to the dark side!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

............


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 27, 2011)

.................


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm sorry, this one made me spit coffee out my nose so i had to make it "large"....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

that's it, i'm oooot, i can't top this one.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> View attachment 1809030
> 
> i'm sorry, this one made me spit coffee out my nose so i had to make it "large"....


Yeah, that's a cat through and through that.


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> See, even YOU couldn't resist in adding to the spam! I knew you would fall to the dark side!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 27, 2011)

what hhappened to the girly stuff, lace & frills?


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> what hhappened to the girly stuff, lace & frills?



Buried under a bunch of pussies


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

ok ok time to get back on track


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

my other alter ego:


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

fuck yeah, mr kitty is gettin some of these for xmas.....


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> fuck yeah, mr kitty is gettin some of these for xmas.....
> 
> View attachment 1809168


 some dudes in under wear? wtf why does mr kitty like men in underwear?


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 27, 2011)

*
my alter ego*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

damn.......... well, urca DID ask for a wedding gown.
(wouldn't put it past kuroi to rock it out, though )


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> some dudes in under wear? wtf why does mr kitty like men in underwear?


no no no silly naked man, mr kitty's getting THE UNDERWEAR. i bet he wears it for all of .000001 nanoseconds before he makes me take them off..... 

edit: LMFAO, there's a crotchless version too apparently......


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)

my alter ego


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1809181
> *
> my alter ego*


i thought this was your alter ego....?

View attachment 1809187


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Hey now lets not forget about our feature kuroi, oh do u type ur responses with ur pork sword?
> 
> Random questions, have u ever ran around naked? does a guys junk flop all around? lmfao
> 
> man we need a penis thread, i could ask a million penis questions, 2 bad we could not swap naughty parts for the day and explore lol


We have a penis thread and I think the question was asked already. It's Fdd's thread though, so it's up to you

Wow, look at what happened while I was gone...

Urca, post up your lingerie wishlist- get googling! *browses*


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

here's a good one: 

lace OR frills?

me ----> very definitely lace. venetian lace makes me all hot and bothered.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 27, 2011)

Depends, you can get hot, scratchy, synthetic lace or soft cotton. I love frills, but little ruffles edging something. Delicate little frills.

Hey mellokitty I STILL haven't seen your hello kitty underwear XP


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 27, 2011)

Man I thought this thread blew up. It was one page of FDD defending his flaming ways, and then getting promptly torn down by mon amour.... Then it was 5 pages of Pussy. ^_^


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

oh yes. i prefer my lace handwrought. 

ok fine. should it bother me that i seem to be missing 2 pairs of these? underpants gnomes strike again!












^the bow, while really cute, is super-PIA. catches on everything, and it makes a wee bump when you're wearing tight stuff (which is the whole point of tbars isn't it??).

(^3^)


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> the bow, while really cute, is super-PIA. catches on everything, and it makes a wee bump when you're wearing tight stuff (which is the whole point of tbars isn't it??).
> 
> (^3^)


OMG these are so cute! where can I get a pair? lol


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> OMG these are so cute! where can I get a pair? lol


i'm not sure, i bought them at winners (which means they could be from just about anywhere, right?)....


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm not sure, i bought them at winners (which means they could be from just about anywhere, right?)....


that reminds me that I have seen them at winners! a lot of booty short ones as well! where in Canada are you from? Im from Vancouver!


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm not sure, i bought them at winners (which means they could be from just about anywhere, right?)....


Winners is the shit for panties !!!! All kinds all name brand and cheap, i usualy pay 2-5 bucks a pair, i bought 20 pairs of the american eagle boy cut low rise lmfao I figured it was a deal so hoarding seemed like the only option (2$ each)


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> that reminds me that I have seen them at winners! a lot of booty short ones as well! where in Canada are you from? Im from Vancouver!


i'm on the far end of the fraser valley from you.  
nice to have more bc representin'.

i have a few pairs of the booty short ones too, they're great bathing shorts, in a pinch too


----------



## RawBudzski (Sep 27, 2011)

Kitty goes on the back right?


mellokitty said:


> oh yes. i prefer my lace handwrought.
> 
> ok fine. should it bother me that i seem to be missing 2 pairs of these? underpants gnomes strike again!
> 
> ...


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm on the far end of the fraser valley from you.
> nice to have more bc representin'.
> 
> i have a few pairs of the booty short ones too, they're great bathing shorts, in a pinch too


Nice! I'm def going to go by there and get some more...hehe


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> Winners is the shit for panties !!!! All kinds all name brand and cheap, i usualy pay 2-5 bucks a pair, i bought 20 pairs of the american eagle boy cut low rise lmfao I figured it was a deal so hoarding seemed like the only option (2$ each)


that reminds me, i need underwear..... 

i once found some glorious 100%cashmere cableknit tights for $90... no i didn't buy them, but can you imagine what they must've cost before they got to winners??


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> that reminds me that I have seen them at winners! a lot of booty short ones as well! where in Canada are you from? Im from Vancouver!


Sweet another female canuck !!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Kitty goes on the back right?


yes, budzski, use that active imagination of yours however you like, i don't mind.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> that reminds me, i need underwear.....
> 
> i once found some glorious 100%cashmere cableknit tights for $90... no i didn't buy them, but can you imagine what they must've cost before they got to winners??


They did not have both prices? winners and retail, around here they always do to show u the savings i assume.
My best find was a pair or low rise skinny guess jeans 40$$$ down from 119$ last pair i actualy danced around the dressing room when the snugged my bum and hugged my legs just right!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 27, 2011)

Where _Did_ Canuckgrow go?

Those are awesome, Mellokitty. The bow is indeed super cute and I like the bright colors :3

Underwear shopping is a mission, huh? Do you go with friends or is it a covert operation X3

Edit: Winner's, eh? Is that like TJ Maxx? I got me the purple satin and lace set there. If they have an online store I'm going to start browsing...


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> They did not have both prices? winners and retail, around here they always do to show u the savings i assume.
> My best find was a pair or low rise skinny guess jeans 40$$$ down from 119$ last pair i actualy danced around the dressing room when the snugged my bum and hugged my legs just right!!


i know right? it had one of those weird "sale" tags... 
my best finds are always shoes... omg, shewwwwwwws....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Where _Did_ Canuckgrow go?
> 
> Those are awesome, Mellokitty. The bow is indeed super cute and I like the bright colors :3
> 
> ...


i'm a bit of both, although i tend to have to go it solo these days because i live out of town now. that and victoria's secret. there's something addictive about having it show up in the mail. good thing i'm very definitely a medium for most brands. it's really annoying when mailorder stuff dunt fit right.

winner's is a discount department store... i think they do liquidations or something?


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Where _Did_ Canuckgrow go?
> 
> Those are awesome, Mellokitty. The bow is indeed super cute and I like the bright colors :3
> 
> ...


Yah it is like TJ Maxx or Ross...I would say closer to Ross but easier to navigate through...I have been down to Seattle a bunch and always go to Ross but it is SUCH a dig through to find something decent lol.


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

gfreeman said:


>


OMG I think I have that underwear! BAhahahahahahaha!!! (that is DEF not my ass!)


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 27, 2011)

gfreeman said:


>


I mustache you a question,

Can eyebrows your computer?


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> OMG I think I have that underwear! BAhahahahahahaha!!! (that is DEF not my ass!)


I swear i'm gonna start checking everyone underwear for TAGS!! remove them it not a fucking mattress!!!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> I swear i'm gonna start checking everyone underwear for TAGS!! remove them it not a fucking mattress!!!


Somebody's hiiiigh...


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> I swear i'm gonna start checking everyone underwear for TAGS!! remove them it not a fucking mattress!!!


You remove your underwear tags?! I dont think I have ever done that unless it was super itchy or something!


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> You remove your underwear tags?! I dont think I have ever done that unless it was super itchy or something!


ditto........


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 27, 2011)

Remove them! They don't look good on and get kind of uncomfortable... X3


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> You remove your underwear tags?! I dont think I have ever done that unless it was super itchy or something!


I hate all tags!!! i try and buy clothes without them since i hate them so much lmfao 
Nothing ruins a sexy pic like a tag poking out 
I like silk, satin, cotton, non itchy fabrics, not sure what the fabric i hate most is but i see women wearing it costantly, i think walmart makes their knock off LULU pants from it, looks like lycra but it balls up and everything sticks to it
Im a snob for quality fabrics, but i love sniffing out a deal


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Remove them! They don't look good on and get kind of uncomfortable... X3


lol you can't even see them unless their like see through underwear and who is going to see you in your underwear? my bf...but he doesn't complain haha. I agree sometimes they get uncomfortable but only when their itchy, thats when i cut them off


----------



## leyley22 (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> I hate all tags!!! i try and buy clothes without them since i hate them so much lmfao
> Nothing ruins a sexy pic like a tag poking out
> I like silk, satin, cotton, non itchy fabrics, not sure what the fabric i hate most is but i see women wearing it costantly, i think walmart makes their knock off LULU pants from it, looks like lycra but it balls up and everything sticks to it
> Im a snob for quality fabrics, but i love sniffing out a deal


lol your too cute! yes I love quality fabrics as well but tags never bothered me hehe


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> lol you can't even see them unless their like see through underwear and who is going to see you in your underwear? my bf...but he doesn't complain haha. I agree sometimes they get uncomfortable but only when their itchy, thats when i cut them off


well ur lucky if u were any closer i would check ur pants and snip it off myself!!

MelloKitty does not wear panties in the fantasy world i live in  Why would a pussy cover her own mouth?


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

i'm the same way, if my textiles aren't made of something that grows out of the ground, something better have been shaved, or a worm better have died for it! 

i only cut off tags on sheers and those ones that constantly end up sticking out (i especially hate those ones that are like a long ribbon, wtf is with that??), otherwise i couldn't care less.


----------



## april (Sep 27, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm the same way, if my textiles aren't made of something that grows out of the ground, something better have been shaved, or a worm better have died for it!
> 
> i only cut off tags on sheers and those ones that constantly end up sticking out (i especially hate those ones that are like a long ribbon, wtf is with that??), otherwise i couldn't care less.


LMFAO hmm how many things can i shave and make fabric from.....


----------



## mellokitty (Sep 27, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO hmm how many things can i shave and make fabric from.....


 it's the crafter in me, my knees get weak for a nice hank of lace-weight cashmere..... *drool drool*


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 27, 2011)

How many things can I shave... 0_o

I'm trying not to crack up too loudly or I'll disturb daddy on the Playstation downstairs. Lol at all of this though.

Satin feels sooo nice on your skin :3 I don't like that funny lycra kind of stuff that gets bobbles on it either. I bought them for everyday cheap panties or to be decent under my tights in ballet but they were so enraging it wasn't worth it. I got some cotton boxers instead after.

However much I also like the idea of mellokitty with no panties, I cannot request such imagery. May we see some more of your collection though? Pretty colors... Pretty fabric... 

*skips around*


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 28, 2011)

So, promptly after my Kitty-picture-post-party, I went to court for arraignment for a warrant with a $38,000 bail...I'm not in jail, thats good, right? Fuck.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 28, 2011)

leyley22 said:


> OMG I think I have that underwear! BAhahahahahahaha!!! (that is DEF not my ass!)


It's mine.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 28, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> So, promptly after my Kitty-picture-post-party, I went to court for arraignment for a warrant with a $38,000 bail...I'm not in jail, thats good, right? Fuck.....


 what happened?!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

I think he got arrested for a bad performance of Break-Out.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I think he got arrested for a bad performance of Break-Out.


 Meta, lie to us, tell us it aint so!! Tell us you haven't been reduced to performing in broadway musicals, we'll believe you!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I think he got arrested for a bad performance of Break-Out.


Naaa, bad performance of Breakin'.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

Frightfully so. 
http://www.bestofoffbroadway.com/shows/break-out.html


----------



## natmoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Same old here then


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2011)

Shoes _always_ fit. Hence our perpetually full closets.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe that's where I went wrong, I don't have an obsession with shoes... Therefore I am not a woman.

I still have lots of shoes I think, but I don't go as nuts as other girls do over shoes for the sake of shoes- but I love finding something that will match outfits I already had in mind :3

There's still a distinct lack of underwear hear though. Someone hit google and find a cute lingerie model wearing something you'd buy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

april said:


> Shoes _always_ fit. Hence our perpetually full closets.


Fits like a glove.  Shoe shopping in Paris mon amour? Take a stroll thru the Louvre? Lunch with a view of Notre Dame? Dinner with a breathtaking view of the Eiffel Tower perhaps. A boat ride while watching the sun go down in the evening. Retire to the Ritz for a warm night together. <3


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 28, 2011)

the cryptkeeper said:


> fits like a glove.  shoe shopping in paris mon amour? Take a stroll thru the louvre? Lunch with a view of notre dame? Dinner with a breathtaking view of the eiffel tower perhaps. A boat ride while watching the sun go down in the evening. Retire to the ritz for a warm night together. <3


 your such a romantic.................


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

brown noser!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

I like romance.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> brown noser!!!!!!!!!!


thats funny....


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

i subscribed to this for lace and frills......Kuroi....go try on another outfit....


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang she's hot...!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

Thankyou, but quite a few other members would have something to say about it if I did. I already got alot of shit for it, so...


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou, but quite a few other members would have something to say about it if I did. I already got alot of shit for it, so...


ahh cmon, what about the bikinis?! the lovely bikinis?! or the lingerie!? or the the the, shit woman just pose in your underwear already!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou, but quite a few other members would have something to say about it if I did. I already got alot of shit for it, so...


 

.....u no they have pms for a reason.......jk


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 28, 2011)

so you'll be emailing us individually then? Very good of you I admire the dedication.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 28, 2011)

xkuroitaimax said:


> thankyou, but quite a few other members would have something to say about it if i did. I already got alot of shit for it, so...


just fdd...and he can be a stick in the mud sometimes


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> so you'll be emailing us individually then? Very good of you I admire the dedication.


You're on the mailing list now? 

Lol joking, I have nothing against you x

But I can think of a good few people who would spam the shit out of this thread and call me an ugly whore and all of that crap...

I have a weed leaf lei (garland) I had the thought of posing in... Then I quickly shoved that suggestion to the very back of my mind.

I know quite a few of the other girls here are more kinky than they let on and I like most of you guys a good friends. Asides from all the sex talk and banter, I can have a decent, coherent conversation about life of marijuana- that is what I like about this place.

Tell you what- make a poll and if enough people vote for the return of the Lace and Frills, so be it. If not, I'm not posting. Just trying to keep everyone amicable...


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're on the mailing list now?
> 
> Lol joking, I have nothing against you x
> 
> ...


 pose in it. only in it tho. nothing else, then pm me the pics.  c u then


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

Kuroi is taking on a very Urca-esque approach to posting now.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> and call me an ugly whore and all of that crap...


idk many ppl who would say that ....maybe fdd.....just wipe a _little_ bit of the makeup off....


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

i wouldnt say so.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Kuroi is taking on a very Urca-esque approach to posting now.


i love how urca has become both an adjective and adverb..... she made RIU slang lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

You see? I'm going to stop it right here before it all starts again. 

I will leave all the kinky posts to you guys.

I can't please everyone.

Urca, please fill this thread with beautiful lingerie advertisements in the meantime.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

urca. the name is slang in its self. eeerrica. as the blacks would put it. hmm urca do you hang out with alot of black people. a couple of your posts seem to have a ghettoness forced apon them. idk mybe im too high right now. *sits back* nnaaa nigga you sound ghetto.


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

ok ill post my favorite lingerie


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 28, 2011)

If anyone calls you an ugly whore I will personally hunt them down and cut out their tongue. (and fingers so they cant type anymore)


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> urca. the name is slang in its self. eeerrica. as the blacks would put it. hmm urca do you hang out with alot of black people. a couple of your posts seem to have a ghettoness forced apon them. idk mybe im too high right now. *sits back* nnaaa nigga you sound ghetto.


you think im ghetto? lol and nope, i kick it with mexicans, white people, and asians. everyone talks like me out here. actually when im not with my friends they say i talk way too smart, like with my vocabulary and stuff.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You see? I'm going to stop it right here before it all starts again.
> 
> I will leave all the kinky posts to you guys.
> 
> ...


 

i tried


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

Urca said:


> actually when im not with my friends they say i talk way too smart, like with my vocabulary and stuff.


this is sig worthy in my opinion. it made me lol.

no offense urca im jus fukn wit ya.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

Urca is a literary lady.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yes. Top notch. The highest echelon of intelligence is before you now. Bow and revel in her glory.


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

lol its fine. I am a pretty smart person, pretty eloquent too, decent vocabulary. I just tend to cuss alot


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> this is sig worthy in my opinion. it made me lol.
> 
> no offense urca im jus fukn wit ya.


 Isn't it though. x)


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Urca is a literary lady.


I really am!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Isn't it though. x)


like with my words and stuff.


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

fuck you guys im high, dont judge! hahahaha


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

like on wee and stuuf?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 28, 2011)

well....ima go smoke this bowl and play some rockband (these drums are addicting) u guys have fun.......

p.s Kuroi i tried to message u but ur full (too many followers) lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

Urca chooses to converse casually. But Every so often I will see her pull out an example of advanced vocabulary or insight out of nowhere. Like myself- I get told I can speak like a dictionary one minute and a four year old the next. Sutra Grow is also exceptionally intelligent but most of the time chooses to type with a lax attitude towards spelling and grammar.

Urca isn't a try-hard. That quote was indeed sig-worthy and I think she sees the humor In it too, but didn't feel the need to make a point with fancy words at the time.


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fits like a glove.  Shoe shopping in Paris mon amour? Take a stroll thru the Louvre? Lunch with a view of Notre Dame? Dinner with a breathtaking view of the Eiffel Tower perhaps. A boat ride while watching the sun go down in the evening. Retire to the Ritz for a warm night together. <3


Yes YEs and YES!!!! I'll take care of dessert sweety but I might still need 2 nibble on u all day long


----------



## Urca (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.sheer-lingerie.info/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/sheer-chemise.jpg


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

and this is how a professional posts a picture. SON. lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

Urca said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


>


Fuck you.....


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Fuck you.....


 urca posted a link.

i posted the picture in the link, and the comment was directed at urca....

you still want to fuck me!? lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

She is airbrushed to hell but I love it. Cute little bow in the middle and off the shoulder... Nice.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> She is airbrushed to hell but I love it. Cute little bow in the middle and off the shoulder... Nice.


their always aribrushed to hell. i would say, roughly about 100% of the pics out there advertising something, whether it be lingerie, the porn star wearing it, or a truck, theyre going to airbrush and tinker. fucking fake ass faggots.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

Ah well. I understand evening lighting out and hiding pimples or even fixing a cross-eyed look but not to the point it looks like you traced and colored in the whole thing on photoshop XD

Mmnn... So many people like her but I have a serious crush on Dita. It doesn't help that one of my best friends Is a bit of an expert on the history of burlesque so I bought her/read a crapload of her books lol 

Her ass looks beautiful. All of her is beautiful. Even her candid photos in the street, she just has this air about her.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Sep 28, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Seriously?!! Don't misunderstand, I think April is cool as shit, but, seriously?!!  I have to call bullshit.


 Yea Thanks,,,guy's Taking advantage of a Drunk,,,,and snitchin' too....Ya know who you are...I think a "Natural Chic",,,shaven of course is much hotter than a "made up Baby Doll"...That's all,,,Too me she is Hot,,,and since there is no "Hottest girl of RIU 2011"...she win's in my vote.,,,,Uhggg...maybe some of you Geek's can create one.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 28, 2011)

Haha That bitch was with Marilyn Manson. x)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 28, 2011)

God only knows why. I'd marry her If she'd let me though.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Sep 28, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> and this is how a professional posts a picture. SON. lol


shes a little dudish in the face. not my type at all.


dita is cute, i saw her dance in person. i was very impressed.


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 29, 2011)

april said:


> AWWW Fdd still bitter over little old me becoming Mod HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> As if i would care what FDD thinks hahahahaha and Meta grow some balls, stop kissing FDD's it's pretty funny to watch, why bother u got ur free shit.
> 
> ...





fdd2blk said:


> seems it not just me who has issues with you.


I don't have issues with anyone. April is usually pretty chill, until her ego and vanity are on the line, then it just gets kind of depressing. I read this entire page feeling embarrassed for some chick I'm never going to even meet.




april said:


> hahahahaha see it's lame assumptions like this that make me giggle, especialy when i know what U look like  bahahahahahahahahaha


Ok, whats your point? Should I be scared?
What am I gonna do if April doesn't say I'm pretty? I think I'll write a long ass diatribe about it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## april (Sep 29, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I don't have issues with anyone. April is usually pretty chill, until her ego and vanity are on the line, then it just gets kind of depressing. I read this entire page feeling embarrassed for some chick I'm never going to even meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LMFAO aww seems ur feelings did get hurt when ur vanity was in question  I still think ur handsome sweety
sorry but my female Ego can be keept in check unlike the male SUPER EGOs i see all over this forum lol
I don't question why FDD does not like how i look, only why he felt the need to express what i felt were negative comments that could hurt kuroi or my feelings on purpose, he expressed himself, so did I, how does this concern anyone else? Only Fdd can answer the questions i asked him and he did.
I respect people who express and explain their views, not sheeple who only say what they think everyone wants to hear


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 30, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO aww seems ur feelings did get hurt when ur vanity was in question  I still think ur handsome sweety
> sorry but my female Ego can be keept in check unlike the male SUPER EGOs i see all over this forum lol
> I don't question why FDD does not like how i look, only why he felt the need to express what i felt were negative comments that could hurt kuroi or my feelings on purpose, he expressed himself, so did I, how does this concern anyone else? Only Fdd can answer the questions i asked him and he did.
> I respect people who express and explain their views, not sheeple who only say what they think everyone wants to hear


 
Thats basically what you said, summed up to where you could of saved alot of people alot of time.


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Thats basically what you said, summed up to where you could of saved alot of people alot of time.


 
Not even close Louis lol but u did make me laugh so 4 that i thank u, have a wonderful night, i am


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 30, 2011)

Please can we drop it? It does seem like double standards are being applied for how people conduct themselves here. We can all be whiny, attention seeking or take a verbal 'stab' at eachother from time to time. Alot of you guys do try and 'bait' people with snarky comments hoping to incite some kind of reaction, which is as bitchy as a woman. Alot of you guys resort to personal attacks, then should someone become hurt about it they will be looked upon as egotistical. When a person is being picked on, suddenly people who don't even know them that well or were perfectly civil up to that point, mindlessly take the opportunity to gain some popularity just backing the older members.

As someone with an ASD, interpreting all this mean sarcasm and passive aggressiveness is making my damn brain hurt. Just trying to work out what the hell is going on with people half the time.

Grr. I can't even explain all the instances of hypocrisy here...

Alright, fuck it, I'm not gaining anything trying to analyze the situation. It's too early in the morning...

Can we just get back on topic? I never knew it'd be so hard to keep men focused on lingerie.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Please can we drop it? It does seem like double standards are being applied for how people conduct themselves here. We can all be whiny, attention seeking or take a verbal 'stab' at eachother from time to time. Alot of you guys do try and 'bait' people with snarky comments hoping to incite some kind of reaction, which is as bitchy as a woman. Alot of you guys resort to personal attacks, then should someone become hurt about it they will be looked upon as egotistical. When a person is being picked on, suddenly people who don't even know them that well or were perfectly civil up to that point, mindlessly take the opportunity to gain some popularity just backing the older members.
> 
> As someone with an ASD, interpreting all this mean sarcasm and passive aggressiveness is making my damn brain hurt. Just trying to work out what the hell is going on with people half the time.
> 
> ...


It is when you don't even post any lingerie.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Please can we drop it? It does seem like double standards are being applied for how people conduct themselves here. We can all be whiny, attention seeking or take a verbal 'stab' at eachother from time to time. Alot of you guys do try and 'bait' people with snarky comments hoping to incite some kind of reaction, which is as bitchy as a woman. Alot of you guys resort to personal attacks, then should someone become hurt about it they will be looked upon as egotistical. When a person is being picked on, suddenly people who don't even know them that well or were perfectly civil up to that point, mindlessly take the opportunity to gain some popularity just backing the older members.


 try some of my joint....relax 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's too early in the morning...


its only 2....its still last night



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Can we just get back on topic? I never knew it'd be so hard to keep men focused on lingerie.


.....im waiting...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the joint *tokes* Much better...

It was like 7:30 am and I went to bed at 3:30 am, which is pretty good for me but a wake n bake would still help I think :3

I also think we've established no one wants to see me in my underwear. When I get my last shoot off of the photographer (17.5 inch black satin corset and playing card themed stockings, then another few with pink and black lace and satin and stockings) I'll put those up but for now I'll keep my underwear shopping to myself. Or you and I both know I'm screwed x


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 30, 2011)

She's not very curvy but she's one of the few models that works on camera. I love how she seems to know exactly when the camera is on her at the best angle and her timing is great. She has a pretty nice ass too X3

[video=youtube;Ci-iGQFy7ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-iGQFy7ms&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 30, 2011)

LMFAO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-iGQFy7ms&t=0m25s


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 30, 2011)

Did the embedded video not work? I can't tell in Safari.

If I fucked it up, thanks for re-posting.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> She's not very curvy but she's one of the few models that works on camera. I love how she seems to know exactly when the camera is on her at the best angle and her timing is great. She has a pretty nice ass too X3
> 
> [video=youtube;Ci-iGQFy7ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-iGQFy7ms&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


lookit them legs!!


----------



## ...... (Sep 30, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I don't have issues with anyone. April is usually pretty chill, until her ego and vanity are on the line, then it just gets kind of depressing. I read this entire page feeling embarrassed for some chick I'm never going to even meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao did you put that shirt on intentionally?


----------



## zvuv (Sep 30, 2011)

"What do you guys wear?"

I do like heels but they keep getting caught in the drain grate in the shop. And the welder wreaks havoc with my my hose. Nothing like trying to weld two pieces of steel together while wearing a welding hood and your panties catch fire! I've had to dial it back a bit.

I am not attracted to women with African features. Skin color is not an issue. But that's an initial reaction that I would get to seeing someone in a crowd or a photo. If I actually met her and felt a connection, it wouldn't matter. Kuroi is beautiful.

If you show dog-like loyalty, you can expect to be treated like a dog!


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> As someone with an ASD, interpreting all this mean sarcasm and passive aggressiveness is making my damn brain hurt.
> 
> Grr. I can't even explain all the instances of hypocrisy here...
> 
> Can we just get back on topic? I never knew it'd be so hard to keep men focused on lingerie.


If you REALLY has an associates of science degree , you'd know that sarcasm is impossible to interpret online. Unless of course you were talking about autism spectrum disorders. That I would believe. Lol.




...... said:


> lmfao did you put that shirt on intentionally?


Haha, no. I posted that pic in the days of the hottest girls of RIU thread. Just went back and found it. I posted it for stonedpony back then.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 1, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> If you REALLY has an associates of science degree , you'd know that sarcasm is impossible to interpret online. Unless of course you were talking about autism spectrum disorders. That I would believe. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no. I posted that pic in the days of the hottest girls of RIU thread. Just went back and found it. I posted it for stonedpony back then.


Well done ^^; Yes I was talking about the latter. I'm on my way to a degree in Games Culture though. A video game degree sounds easy and fun. It's not...







Look what I found! Can someone get me a pair???

She has a beautiful ass as well. <3

And I agree, Rosie-Huntingdon Whitely has great legs, but maybe a bit too skinny. Could just be me being a bit jealous though X3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 1, 2011)

Look a little big to me.
http://www.spencersonline.com/product/hightimes-hipster/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 1, 2011)

Aw noes! They're sold out, but thanks for the link anyway.

They are riding up a little.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ya wouldnt believe the fricken supermodel I went out with this weekend fellaz,33dd.Me love her long time.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

YOU CRYPT AND APRIL SUCK.....................................[video=youtube;D1F2maaJkDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1F2maaJkDA&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Look a little big to me.
> http://www.spencersonline.com/product/hightimes-hipster/


looks just fine from where im sitting


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Well done ^^; Yes I was talking about the latter. I'm on my way to a degree in Games Culture though. A video game degree sounds easy and fun. It's not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey girl long time no talk
u mean a degree in programming or playing 

if play i need to apply to that school i would get straight A's


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey girl long time no talk
> u mean a degree in programming or playing
> 
> if play i need to apply to that school i would get straight a's


good to see you fab..........now wheres crypt


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> good to see you fab..........now wheres crypt


&#8224;LHAO&#8224; Man's got focus.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> good to see you fab..........now wheres crypt


not here to start shit just chill if we may


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> LHAO Man's got focus.


wow bro i thought about u even recently im glad to see u posting how are you


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

Not doing to bad, all in all, not bad.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> not here to start shit just chill if we may


i know you cant handle crypt.......lol........................ill take care of him...............


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Not doing to bad, all in all, not bad.


thats great to hear glad all is good with u


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i know you cant handle crypt.......lol........................ill take care of him...............


wont work bro


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> not here to start shit just chill if we may





DSB65 said:


> i know you cant handle crypt.......lol........................ill take care of him...............


Everytime I hear you mention crypt I die a little inside. Do you have a life?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Everytime I hear you mention crypt I die a little inside. Do you have a life?


In all fairness he follows enough people harassing them, it almost seems karmic for there to be someone to repay him the favor.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Everytime I hear you mention crypt I die a little inside. Do you have a life?



i ddnt mention him so i hope im not included in that statement but seems u did by your post


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

louis541 said:


> everytime i hear you mention crypt i die a little inside. Do you have a life?


i have a good life....just dont like crypt.......................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> In all fairness he follows enough people harassing them, it almost seems karmic for there to be someone to repay him the favor.


who are you referring to
im confused now or just high or combination on both


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i ddnt mention him so i hope im not included in that statement but seems u did by your post


like i said i can handle crypt..........................................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i have a good life....just dont like crypt.......................



he doesnt make me feel all fuzzy insidw but i just try to avoid him 
why dont u do same?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> like i said i can handle crypt..........................................



its not about that its about why bother?


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 2, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i ddnt mention him so i hope im not included in that statement but seems u did by your post


My bad. Not you. You're just here to toke and talk like most of us.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't bring myself to condemn him for it. Earlier Crypt was targeting and picking on a women. Thats beyond trashy. If he's going to take the time to give him the same treatment he gives to others, I don't see the problem personally. I don't say that as a mod, but as another member. As a mod, this isn't my section...so...I don't have any issues with it.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 2, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> My bad. Not you. You're just here to toke and talk like most of us.


smoke on my bro smoke on 
just chilling my self


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I can't bring myself to condemn him for it. Earlier Crypt was targeting and picking on a women. Thats beyond trashy. If he's going to take the time to give him the same treatment he gives to others, I don't see the problem personally. I don't say that as a mod, but as another member. As a mod, this isn't my section...so...I don't have any issues with it.


Yeah, but crypt does it for comedic purposes. It may be a douchey move, but this person is devoting his whole life to hating crypt. Have you seen his sig? it makes me sad for DSB65.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 2, 2011)

louis541 said:


> my bad. Not you. You're just here to toke and talk like most of us.


i know you guys are scared of crypt...............but theres nothing else to do but fuck with crypt


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Yeah, but crypt does it for comedic purposes. It may be a douchey move, but this person is devoting his whole life to hating crypt. Have you seen his sig? it makes me sad for DSB65.


Comedic my ass, there's not a damn thing funny about picking on women and kids. He was following around a 19yr old kid from thread to thread. Thats not funny, thats straight up harassment. Don't get me wrong, I see your point, I like DSB, and the fact he's wasting so much time on trash is sad, but crypts a problem that is going entirely unchecked. There is no excuse for that, none at all. What I see is a system balancing itself because the people who are supposed to aren't.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i know you guys are scared of crypt...............but theres nothing else to do but fuck with crypt


But what about your full and exciting life? You have nothing better to do then hate someone you're never gonna see?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> He was following around a 19yr old kid from thread to thread. Thats not funny, thats straight up harassment.


You've got it entirely backwards, I was on all the threads we got into it, LONG before he showed up on them. I didn't follow him, he found me.

Picking on women? Where. Seriously. Quote ONE instance. Oh yeah. You have none.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Yeah, but crypt does it for comedic purposes. It may be a douchey move, but this person is devoting his whole life to hating crypt. Have you seen his sig? it makes me sad for DSB65.


 Comedic purposes? There's very little comedy in persistent toeraggery. What I found ironic is that thread prunings/closures happened wherever somebody gave somebody else a really effective taste of his own medicine ... and got him so angry he posted some really ugly garbage. That garbage then got cleaned up, leaving me with an impression that the cleaners-uppers are enabling somebody else to go effectively scot-free. It's all a bit dysfunctional imo. cn


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

louis541 said:


> but what about your full and exciting life? You have nothing better to do then hate someone you're never gonna see?


dont make me out to be the bad guy............................................


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Comedic my ass, there's not a damn thing funny about picking on women and kids. He was following around a 19yr old kid from thread to thread. Thats not funny, thats straight up harassment. Don't get me wrong, I see your point, I like DSB, and the fact he's wasting so much time on trash is sad, but crypts a problem that is going entirely unchecked. There is no excuse for that, none at all. What I see is a system balancing itself because the people who are supposed to aren't.


Sorry, but I completely fail to see how words on a computer screen that you have to physically click on a thread to read is harmful.
I have no idea what thread you're reffering to, but I sincerely hope the people he flames don't sit around and ponder the mean things he says after they log out.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Comedic purposes? There's very little comedy in persistent toeraggery. What I found ironic is that thread prunings/closures happened wherever somebody gave somebody else a really effective taste of his own medicine ... and got him so angry he posted some really ugly garbage. That garbage then got cleaned up, leaving me with an impression that the cleaners-uppers are enabling somebody else to go effectively scot-free. It's all a bit dysfunctional imo. cn


If you're talking about me getting nasty, and everybody else being my 'victim', than all I can say is you've cultivated quite the scornful opinion of me haven't you. lol


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You've got it entirely backwards, I was on all the threads we got into it, LONG before he showed up on them. I didn't follow him, he found me.
> 
> Picking on women? Where. Seriously. Quote ONE instance. Oh yeah. You have none.


Really?
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/465894-greatest-speech-ever-made-2.html

Guess you haven't been cleaned up after yet.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i know you guys are scared of crypt...............but theres nothing else to do but fuck with crypt


yes there re better things to do 
like for example help newbies with grows and just chill and say hey to raven and louis see im having fun


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Comedic purposes? There's very little comedy in persistent toeraggery. What I found ironic is that thread prunings/closures happened wherever somebody gave somebody else a really effective taste of his own medicine ... and got him so angry he posted some really ugly garbage. That garbage then got cleaned up, leaving me with an impression that the cleaners-uppers are enabling somebody else to go effectively scot-free. It's all a bit dysfunctional imo. cn


I've noticed the same things...



Louis541 said:


> Sorry, but I completely fail to see how words on a computer screen that you have to physically click on a thread to read is harmful.
> I have no idea what thread you're reffering to, but I sincerely hope the people he flames don't sit around and ponder the mean things he says after they log out.


Then DSB's should have no more weight, then, should they? Then theirs no problem.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Really?
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/465894-greatest-speech-ever-made-2.html
> 
> Guess you haven't been cleaned up after yet.


And what in that thread are you referring to? It's just a greatest speeches thread.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Comedic purposes? There's very little comedy in persistent toeraggery. What I found ironic is that thread prunings/closures happened wherever somebody gave somebody else a really effective taste of his own medicine ... and got him so angry he posted some really ugly garbage. *That garbage then got cleaned up, leaving me with an impression that the cleaners-uppers are enabling somebody else to go effectively scot-free. It's all a bit dysfunctional imo. cn*


Again, I have no idea what specifically you're talking about. But I can see where there could be a conflict of interest there.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Again, I have no idea what specifically you're talking about. But I can see where there could be a conflict of interest there.


 The summary is that the threads last post was Raven 'calling me out' to fly down to Texas and get in a fist fight with him. lol I discovered the thread got deleted after submitting a post declaring how pathetic the idea of flying to get into a fistfight over words on a screen seemed to me.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Again, I have no idea what specifically you're talking about. But I can see where there could be a conflict of interest there.


Thats because you can't see it, they were deleted, quite conveniently.


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I've noticed the same things...
> 
> 
> 
> *Then DSB's should have no more weight, then, should they? Then theirs no problem*.


I already said I am not even the slightest bit mad at DSB. I just think he needs something to fill up his free time.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

women should always be respected as a grower here a BRO


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The summary is that the threads last post was Raven 'calling me out' to fly down to Texas and get in a fist fight with him. lol I discovered the thread got deleted after submitting a post declaring how pathetic the idea of flying to get into a fistfight over words on a screen seemed to me.


Tell me it isn't true, raven.....


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The summary is that the threads last post was Raven 'calling me out' to fly down to Texas and get in a fist fight with him. lol I discovered the thread got deleted after submitting a post declaring how pathetic the idea of flying to get into a fistfight over words on a screen seemed to me.


Thats because words is all you'll ever be. We're not the same in that regard. Where I'm from a man is accountable for his words, and words do mean something. Hence if your man enough to say something, your man enough to back it up. Don't know shit about that, do you?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I already said I am not even the slightest bit mad at DSB. I just think he needs something to fill up his free time.


Perhaps a nice movie collection?  I personally have every Kevin Smith, Mel Brooks, Tim Burton, and Quentin Tarantino movie.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> The summary is that the threads last post was Raven 'calling me out' to fly down to Texas and get in a fist fight with him. lol I discovered the thread got deleted after submitting a post declaring how pathetic the idea of flying to get into a fistfight over words on a screen seemed to me.



my oh my what have i gotten myself into lol


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Tell me it isn't true, raven.....


He's conveniently leaving quite a bit out. Actually, none of my post were deleted, the only post that were deleted were DSB's. The reason "insulting" was given, so I suggested that in that case, mine and crypts insulting post should be deleted, the response was the whole thread being deleted.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Thats because words is all you'll ever be. We're not the same in that regard. Where I'm from a man is accountable for his words, and words do mean something. Hence if your man enough to say something, your man enough to back it up. Don't know shit about that, do you?


About dying over words? Only what I've read.  Because I have never been dumb enough to die over pride, at least petty pride like that.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

What are you talking about crypt, I wasn't going to kill you, I was going to beat your ass like your momma should have. I'm not going to kill you over something like this. When you kill someone, they don't learn shit, there dead. I was going to teach you the lesson about being a man you missed somewhere along the lines when you grew up.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> He's conveniently leaving quite a bit out. Actually, none of my post were deleted, the only post that were deleted were DSB's. The reason "insulting" was given, so I suggested that in that case, mine and crypts insulting post should be deleted, the response was the whole thread being deleted.


and that would be from april
delete delete delete 
but if thats how they roll cant hate the game


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> What are you talking about crypt, I wasn't going to kill you, I was going to beat your ass like your momma should have. I'm not going to kill you over something like this. When you kill someone, they don't learn shit, there dead. I was going to teach you the lesson about being a man you missed somewhere along the lines when you grew up.


Dying was a figure of speech but quite intense for sure. Dying to mean losing much over nothing. You assume far to much in this post Raven.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dying was a figure of speech but quite intense for sure. Dying to mean losing much over nothing. You assume far to much in this post Raven.


Thats because I take a mans word at face value. I keep forgetting, your not a man.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Thats because I take a mans word at face value. I keep forgetting, your not a man.


I didn't mean that, I meant that you assume far to much that you're so good at "beating ass" that you even COULD kill me.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

One way to find out, you let me know when your ready to.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> One way to find out, you let me know when your ready to.


 There is only one way to know. Do you WANT to know?


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is only one way to know. Do you WANT to know?


 Whenever your ready.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

louis541 said:


> i already said i am not even the slightest bit mad at dsb. I just think he needs something to fill up his free time.


i dont hate nobody here.................but im going to fuck with crypt........................


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Whenever your ready.


 You want to whenever I'm ready.  OK. I'll be ready on top of the World Trade Center, September 11th, 2001 at 8 am. You better fucking be there asshole!


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

Raven's making the threats, so he can buy the ticket. Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

&#8224;LOL&#8224; you just watch that episode of family guy to?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i dont hate nobody here.................but im going to fuck with crypt........................


do what u got to do hommie
im along for the ride 
seems plants grow by self and newbies dont need advice 
so entertain me


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Raven's making the threats, so he can buy the ticket. Time to put up or shut up.


 Actually, your misinformed, he made the first threat to me, and I told him to back it up.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Raven's making the threats, so he can buy the ticket. Time to put up or shut up.


are they wolf tickets?
u familiar with that term?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Actually, your misinformed, he made the first threat to me, and I told him to back it up.


Quote, and if it JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE, in the thread that got deleted, I call blatant bullshit.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> LOL you just watch that episode of family guy to?


No. But it's quite indicative of the situation.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Quote, and if it JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE, in the thread that got deleted, I call blatant bullshit.


Of course you would, it was your girlfriend that deleted it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Of course you would, it was your girlfriend that deleted it.


Cyber bitch.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> do what u got to do hommie
> im along for the ride
> seems plants grow by self and newbies dont need advice
> so entertain me


 id never fuck with you ..........................sorry


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> id never fuck with you ..........................sorry


i know u wouldnt mess with friend and dsb u r going about this wrong but i decided i got your back u r my friend


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Actually, your misinformed, he made the first threat to me, and I told him to back it up.


he threatened to come to your house? That seems out of character


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> he threatened to come to your house? That seems out of character


I don't care enough.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Cyber bitch.


 You talking about your cyber bitch? You started the trash, you back it up. Tell you what, about to start a new job, if you'll give your word to show up, after training, I'll fly there, how's that?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> he threatened to come to your house? That seems out of character


wonder how far his house is from me 
maybe i need to see if i can ride my bike there and share some beer and bud


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> he threatened to come to your house? That seems out of character


Oh he was acting all kinds of stalkerish, how he knew all about me, he could see my pms, implying he could hurt me, you may take that shit lightly, I dont. Why are you defending him? He's a grown ass man, let him defend himself.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> You talking about your cyber bitch? You started the trash, you back it up. Tell you what, about to start a new job, if you'll give your word to show up, after training, I'll fly there, how's that?


You are.

I already told you I'm ready.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> You talking about your cyber bitch? You started the trash, you back it up. Tell you what, about to start a new job, if you'll give your word to show up, after training, I'll fly there, how's that?


i wondered why he was online 24/7
thought maybe he was a trust fund baby but didnt want to pry


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You are.
> 
> I already told you I'm ready.


So I have your word then? 

Lets start of with the state so I have an idea of where I'm flying...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Oh he was acting all kinds of stalkerish, how he knew all about me, he could see my pms, implying he could hurt me, you may take that shit lightly, I dont. Why are you defending him? He's a grown ass man, let him defend himself.


You are one contradicting, pathologically lying, sad, strange little man. And you have my pity.


[video=youtube;ljQMpgVY5mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljQMpgVY5mg[/video]


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Oh he was acting all kinds of stalkerish, how he knew all about me, he could see my pms, implying he could hurt me, you may take that shit lightly, I dont. Why are you defending him? He's a grown ass man, let him defend himself.


For the same reason you're defending everyone he attacks. Because I'm really bored, and still haven't got around to lighting this damn bong.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> So I have your word then?
> 
> Lets start of with the state so I have an idea of where I'm flying...


New york, new york.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> For the same reason you're defending everyone he attacks. Because I'm really bored, and still haven't got around to lighting this damn bong.


I'm waiting for the background test to finish so they can drug test me already, working on 3 weeks clean


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

Bullshit. I don't remember what state it was, but I know it wasn't new york. You are a bitch.


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

the cryptkeeper said:


> new york, new york.


new york get a rope..........................


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> Bullshit. I don't remember what state it was, but I know it wasn't new york. You are a bitch.


Jesus Christ dude. It was just 15 fucking minutes ago. Do you already need me to refresh your memory?!



The Cryptkeeper said:


> You want to whenever I'm ready.  OK. I'll be ready on top of the World Trade Center, September 11th, 2001 at 8 am. You better fucking be there asshole!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

dsb65 said:


> new york get a rope..........................


new york city?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> For the same reason you're defending everyone he attacks. Because I'm really bored, and still haven't got around to lighting this damn bong.


light that fucker this shit will wait


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

hey u guts take a break from the shit talk u lile my new bike
tell me its sexy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if this thread will still be here in the morning. ~sigh~ The first half was nice. cn

<edit> lol, fabfun! I almost posted earlier to say "nice bike in your av ... what is it?"
So, what is it? cn


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm done with you. I'm going to go have a couple more shots. Peace out.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm done with you. I'm going to go have a couple more shots. Peace out.


 It took you THIS long? Do you have a drama fetish? x) Peace. It's basically 2AM. April's asleep. This is ending. Time for sleep!


----------



## Louis541 (Oct 3, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm done with you. I'm going to go have a couple more shots. Peace out.


I think we found the root of the issue.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I think we found the root of the issue.


lol He's another DSB? >.< They're all drunks.


----------



## april (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure which applies best this evening


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

Wtf????????


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> I think we found the root of the issue.



what the lack of shots or the bounty of them?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1817598 Not sure which applies best this evening  View attachment 1817600


round cant be pointless unless u get real drunk or high


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

the cryptkeeper said:


> lol he's another dsb? >.< they're all drunks.


yes were all drunks............................


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1817598 not sure which applies best this evening  View attachment 1817600


and now i got to deal with april..............


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> yes were all drunks............................



why else would we be talkng shit to people we will never met


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey girl long time no talk
> u mean a degree in programming or playing
> 
> if play i need to apply to that school i would get straight A's


Lol, if only, fab. Programming, story writing, art direction, flash an 3D modelling animation, production, costing... The whole works, crammed into one degree. 0_o It's all very technical and stupid amounts of coursework but at least it's on one of my favorite topics.

Now, is everyone done ripping into eachother? People though posts in my underwear were a waste of space XP 

What a mess. *looks for for more underwear pics on google*


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol, if only, fab. Programming, story writing, art direction, flash an 3D modelling animation, production, costing... The whole works, crammed into one degree. 0_o It's all very technical and stupid amounts of coursework but at least it's on one of my favorite topics.
> 
> Now, is everyone done ripping into eachother? People though posts in my underwear were a waste of space XP
> 
> What a mess. *looks for for more underwear pics on google*


wow u got a plate full
u go girl

btw if u find some good underwear female of course send me link


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> why else would we be talkng shit to people we will never met


yes but im going to come smoke some of your weed one of these days


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

my offering ... cn


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

xkuroitaimax said:


> lol, if only, fab. Programming, story writing, art direction, flash an 3d modelling animation, production, costing... The whole works, crammed into one degree. 0_o it's all very technical and stupid amounts of coursework but at least it's on one of my favorite topics.
> 
> Now, is everyone done ripping into eachother? People though posts in my underwear were a waste of space xp
> 
> what a mess. *looks for for more underwear pics on google*


what time is it in england......its 2.30 in the morning here....................


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> my offering ... cn


are you saying i get to fuck her 
ok im game


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> what time is it in england......its 2.30 in the morning here....................



google is your friend


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> google is your friend


your my friend .......


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> your my friend .......


u know it ............


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## pwee (Oct 3, 2011)

nice outfit heh


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


>


ok why dont u start first and take nice big sip and u know rest of story i hope


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> ok why dont u start first and take nice big sip and u know rest of story i hope


I'm not the one engaging in any girly fights on the internet, now am I?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> I'm not the one engaging in any girly fights on the internet, now am I?



then goodvye 
nice seeing u around again


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> then goodvye
> nice seeing u around again



Goodbye?

I just got here.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

plane vs. motorcycle. sheer madness @ 3:30 am.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> plane vs. motorcycle. sheer madness @ 3:30 am.



You know the plane will win every time, brother!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> You know the plane will win every time, brother!



that all depends on conditions


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

ive seen a plane take on a sky scraper. shit was epic, they even have a holiday for it now.


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> plane vs. motorcycle. sheer madness @ 3:30 am.



would make a good vid game ?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 3, 2011)

fabfun said:


> that all depends on conditions



The Socata TBM can fly in ANY conditions your bike can ride through, and then some...

De-ice boots on the wings, horizontal and vertical stabilizers... radome for real time weather radar as well as terrain mapping and turbulence forecasting mode...

Autopilot with Approach mode that will take me all the way down to the runway... she's nice!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 3, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> The Socata TBM can fly in ANY conditions your bike can ride through, and then some...
> 
> De-ice boots on the wings, horizontal and vertical stabilizers... radome for real time weather radar as well as terrain mapping and turbulence forecasting mode...
> 
> Autopilot with Approach mode that will take me all the way down to the runway... she's nice!


much respect for your skills


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> You know the plane will win every time, brother!




The only way that could be wrong would be on a moto gp bike...


240hp.... top speed 220?









granted i dont have 1mil for one, but still, cool stuff..


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> ive seen a plane take on a sky scraper. shit was epic, they even have a holiday for it now.


hopefully you mean epic as in bad not as in cool if so thats fucked up


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

justcallmenasty said:


> hopefully you mean epic as in bad not as in cool if so thats fucked up


There was nothing cool about what happened.

*ep·ic*
*adjective*&#8195;/&#712;epik/&#8195;
Heroic or grand in scale or character

- a tragedy of *epic* proportions


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 4, 2011)

Cameo with black lace bow, pocketwatch (very handy), Gloomy Bear charm and heart necklace my crush gave me before he fucked off to college XP

I wear this shirt thingy for formal stuff


----------



## Urca (Oct 4, 2011)

it'd be a cute shirt without the white high collar


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 4, 2011)

Urca said:


> it'd be a cute shirt without the white high collar


i agree.....i like it....but that fuckn collar......


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> i agree.....i like it....but that fuckn collar......


I think the collar makes it. I'd ditch the wristwatch though ... jarring.
Need some 19th-century ankle boots to complete the ensemble, and pull your hair back like the original Alice woodcuts ... cn


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 4, 2011)

what??

the collar's the best part.....


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 4, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I think the collar makes it. I'd ditch the wristwatch though ... jarring.
> Need some 19th-century ankle boots to complete the ensemble, and pull your hair back like the original Alice woodcuts ... cn


maybe its just the flash and how it looks like one big white blotch....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL They all don't like the collar because they don't get it's an outfit, a costume if you will. The collar is completely part of the outfit and without it you lose the outfit.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL They all don't like the collar because they don't get it's an outfit, a costume if you will. The collar is completely part of the outfit and without it you lose the outfit.


oh....i get it.........it just reminds me of the old cartoons where the guys would get excited or somthin and their shirts roll up lol (not the porno i made it sound like)


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cameo with black lace bow, pocketwatch (very handy), Gloomy Bear charm and heart necklace my crush gave me before he fucked off to college XP
> 
> I wear this shirt thingy for formal stuff


 
LUV IT!!!! but i also vote u pull ur hair back and in a loose naughty low bun with some face framing long bangs, have u ever straightened ur hair? always looks wavy or curly in ur pix


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

Kuroi's dress, those boots, some lacy gloves to the elbow ... bing! cn


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

LMFAO shit kuroi ur famous girl  

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lace+and+frills&view=detail&id=62A3958130B28437DE455EB447926DFB45AE7A58&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO shit kuroi ur famous girl
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lace+and+frills&view=detail&id=62A3958130B28437DE455EB447926DFB45AE7A58&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


Fuck you're right. 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lace+and+frills&go=&qs=n&sk=&sc=2-15&form=QBIR

That is NOT good...


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Kuroi's dress, those boots, some lacy gloves to the elbow ... bing! cn


----------



## april (Oct 4, 2011)

Silk and lace !!! so sexy and soft!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 4, 2011)

april said:


>


Ooh, I like those! I have some like the black ones but without the lace draping from the wrist- I might go buy some lace and sew it on to the edges.


----------



## Urca (Oct 4, 2011)

The white gloves are beautiful


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 4, 2011)

april said:


> LUV IT!!!! but i also vote u pull ur hair back and in a loose naughty low bun with some face framing long bangs, have u ever straightened ur hair? always looks wavy or curly in ur pix


I could try the bun thing. The closest thing to having it up is usually pigtails for me.

Straight-













Love the look of those boots. I'd like to find something like my brogues...







...but more bootlike as the ones you posted. Higher heels too, I find higher more comfortable. I love the buckles on the gray ones.


----------



## ...... (Oct 4, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I could try the bun thing. The closest thing to having it up is usually pigtails for me.
> 
> Straight-
> 
> ...


you look like foxy brown when she was younger.
Anyone ever tell you that before?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 7, 2011)

Good god i'm glad i have been gone for the past week.You guy's are some thing else.

Nice pics Kuroi.You been good?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 7, 2011)

Kuroi...<3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 7, 2011)

Aw I love you guys ^^

Dankster and Sr Verde, especially, I haven't seen much of you guys lately- welcome back cuddle for you two and ....

'....' How should I address you? I need a cute nickname for you.

Foxy hmm... *googles* I have photos in a fox costume actually lol. I've been told I look like Tara from True Blood though. Or just referred to as the chinky black girl.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> '....' How should I address you? I need a cute nickname for you.


 Dots.


xKuroiTaimax said:


> I've been told I look like Tara from True Blood though.


Haha. Not even close. I love that show and I love Tara, but I couldn't have pictured a more striking dichotomy. I don't know what the person who told you that was thinking. x)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I couldn't have pictured a more striking dichotomy.











..

..

...

...


..

..

sigged


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 7, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> ..
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


 DUDE! I was actually about to make that phrase a Joseph Ducreaux meme! Deja vu.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 7, 2011)

I think she meant in only the loosest of descriptions, with the whole 'WTF is that black or asian' thing. She looks a littledifferent from all angles, as do I but I don't think I look like _her_ either. I don't have that broad smile, sloping forehead and she's a bit darker. I don't watch true blood, but I'd like to as I hear there are werewolves. Yes, I am biased lol.

'Dots'. Yes, that is perfect! Thankyou.

From now on, '....' shall be referred to as 'Dots' with much much affection.

Oh lord, I just found another naked picture of Nuno 0_0 Must post it...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dots.


...........................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought I'd wear this top With a different Colorado instead of all black and white- so, naturally, I went for pink leopard print??!

And no it's not a corset unfortunately. Just cotton. No cinching put the fabric is pretty and I don't need padding for it X3







Back is just black- hoodie underneath







Frilly bow, leopard print glovey things and the Alice band is pink leopard too. I don't usually do leopard print because it feels kind of tacky but it seems fun in gray and bright pink for some reason :3







Anyone else got some photos for me? Urca, If you were over here I'd make some cute Alice bands for that pretty hair of yours, you're so cute I'd want to play dress-up all day ^^;


----------



## Karmapuff (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;IpI3Y537AH4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpI3Y537AH4&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## patlpp (Oct 14, 2011)

...... said:


> you look like foxy brown when she was younger.
> Anyone ever tell you that before?



You nailed it. I was like "Who does she look like, seems familiar"?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, I see what you're getting at in one or two photos, but she has a wider face, sloping forehead etc. We have a similar jawline, nose and stuff I guess. Looks different from different angles, doesn't she? Oh wait, I see it more in the picture where I'm resting my chin on my hands (face looks a bit chubby there lol) 

Wish I had tits like hers though!!!

Oh geez, I just noticed slot of typos, some due to autocorrect and some due to being very stoned...

It's been alot of pink lately... I might wear reds and greens next week. Ooh! I'll show you my favorite Amsterdam t-shirt :3

Any of the girls got something pretty to show? Or the guys, do you have a cool shirt/shoes/accessories? Share x


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2011)

No lace or frills just warm dry feet


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 14, 2011)

Those are cool! I have some yard boots like that for when I'm working on the farm, but they're pink (so predictable)

They're really nice. What's the lining- lambswool? Do they air out well?


----------



## DSB65 (Oct 14, 2011)

april said:


> No lace or frills just warm dry feet


ITS APRIL.......

[video=youtube;aIM4gmho8P0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aIM4gmho8P0[/video]


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 14, 2011)

yes you go ahead and pretend that boot hole is april .lol just dont get rug burn


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> yes you go ahead and pretend that boot hole is april .lol just dont get rug burn


umm... that is sooo wrong in sooo many ways.


----------



## patlpp (Oct 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hmm, I see what you're getting at in one or two photos, but she has a wider face, sloping forehead etc. We have a similar jawline, nose and stuff I guess. Looks different from different angles, doesn't she? Oh wait, I see it more in the picture where I'm resting my chin on my hands (face looks a bit chubby there lol)
> 
> Wish I had tits like hers though!!!
> 
> ...


I think have the wrong gal. I'm talking about Pam Grier , the original Foxy Brown


----------



## ohmy (Oct 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;uuHcn3UDK14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuHcn3UDK14&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

april said:


> No lace or frills just warm dry feet


Rain boots are sooooo sweet......


As a kid, I could stomp the hell out of some puddles wearing those..


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Rain boots are sooooo sweet......
> 
> 
> As a kid, I could stomp the hell out of some puddles wearing those..


 
These would be my winter boots, great boots keep ur feet toasty even when its -35 celcius  Not sure what they are lined with kuroi lol i'll look when i get them from the basement.

I have blue rubber boots with a pretty light floral pattern on them  Canada for women means lots of boots!!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 14, 2011)

The only boots we wear around here are cowboy boots.  Sometimes with spurs.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 14, 2011)

patlpp said:


> I think have the wrong gal. I'm talking about Pam Grier , the original Foxy Brown
> 
> View attachment 1837141


AAAAAAHH... Right! *googles* Oh, holy shit you're right, her cheeks and stuff from the side especially. She's prettier though, lol. 

I remember her popping up on Fresh Prince now actually. So glad Nickelodeon and other channels still airs it.

Cool, April. Let's see the workboot collection ^^ I have 3 pairs, the pink ones, some red/black/white/gumboots (national colors :3) and navy hiking boots.

I need to go to Canada sometime. All you Canadian stoners are nice and I have a shitload of family all over...

EDIT: DUH! Riding boots of course. (think Chelsea-style boots, you un-horsey people) and half chaps worn on the yard most of the time.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Which one of you girls has the guts to wear these.


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2011)

Well here ya go kuroi , a few from my collection lol, well the ones in my hall closet, 2 lazy 2 pull out the rest


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Which one of you girls has the guts to wear these.



Oh I will but do i need to do any actual walking?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

april said:


> Oh I will but do i need to do any actual walking?


Sure do. 
http://www.lulus.com/categories/179_41_388/knee-high-boots.html
http://www.urbanog.com/index_117.html


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 14, 2011)

Thoes boots were made for walkin' & that's juss what they'll do !


----------



## april (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Sure do.
> http://www.lulus.com/categories/179_41_388/knee-high-boots.html
> http://www.urbanog.com/index_117.html


Ur a fucking Tease!!!! But in those boots boy could i ever please


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

april said:


> Ur a fucking Tease!!!! But in those boots boy could i ever please


I'm teasing myself is what I'm doing. x) I'm literally DRESSING you with my MIND instead of UNDRESSING you with my EYES.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 15, 2011)

_whats this a boot?








_


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> _whats this a boot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey.......i live there


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)

*giggle*

Oh Lordy, regional accents...

*hands everyone a cookie and a kiss*


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I like the pocahontas' boot's...


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)

LUV THIS!!!!!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/491735850/Cute_Pink_High_heel_boots.html

too lazy to photobucket it.....cute heels


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/491735850/Cute_Pink_High_heel_boots.html
> 
> too lazy to photobucket it.....cute heels


U like ur bright colours don't u girl


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

ILOVEBRIGHTCOLORS

Especially when it comes to clothing.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)

Me on the left, mama on the right. Love these boots <3


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

I actually have these!!!!

http://thegloss.com/fashion/1679/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)

Cute- I wish I could pull those kind of shoes off. You really make me think of Garcia from Criminal Minds. She always wear cool quirky, bright stuff.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cute- I wish I could pull those kind of shoes off. You really make me think of Garcia from Criminal Minds. She always wear cool quirky, bright stuff.


she's adorable >.<

I love bright, flashy heels. I wear them almost every day


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)

I adore her too. She and Derek are such a sweet couple and I love her hair in ringlets like yours.

I like heels, but not too grown-up (I'll wear chunky heels or brogues) because it just looks like I'm a child... wearing her mother's heels. You can do it though, lucky.

I feel more comfortable in either flats or super high heels... do you find that? That if you wear something kind of in the middle your arches hurt more?


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd love to see you in that dress, April ;3


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)

I FREAKING LUV CHIFFON SKIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I must buy some fabric and make a few.


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'd love to see you in that dress, April ;3


Oh so would i Kuroi!!!







Omg i luv this even more!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet.......


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 15, 2011)

Oooooooooo girl...


----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## april (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## stelthy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Xkuroi, I gotta say you have a very sexy body! And I love you choice of clothing... I really like girls/my wife in shiny PVC gothic/vampiress attire with platform boots and neck coller... I do like your Hello Kitty pantes though (childhood Manga provocative thoughts relived)  Do you have a pic with a translucent bra on etc.. anyhow just a quicky & REP for showing yourself off - STELTHY


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

omg omg OMG april.....that pink frilly dress -swoon-


----------



## Urca (Oct 16, 2011)

holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?


No, Really, you're not one to talk, Urca...And I've seen Bethany around for the past couple days...she makes me wanna puke a little, and I'm convinced it's someone creating a "personality" that is not who they really are...At least you're believable, Urca, but this other broad has me second guessing whether or not "she" is representing themself truthfully.


----------



## Urca (Oct 16, 2011)

how so? i barely noticed her today? then again havent been on here in a few days, and the weed could be clouding my memory


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2011)

Forget it, I must be paranoid....







Trust No One........


----------



## Urca (Oct 16, 2011)

idk my bullshit alarm bells are going off too... something doesnt seem quite right


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

Funny is always funny.

[video=youtube;AhcttcXcRYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhcttcXcRYY[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> idk my bullshit alarm bells are going off too... something doesnt seem quite right


No, really, forget about it...It'll blow over.





Really...Drop it, girl.





What the fuck are you doing up? Isn't it like O'Dark Thirty over there?


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Funny is always funny.
> 
> [video=youtube;AhcttcXcRYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhcttcXcRYY[/video]


Eh, not impressed by Kurt...


[video=youtube;IsXjNwM0SYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsXjNwM0SYg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;xh-5FI21s6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 16, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Eh, not impressed by Kurt...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;IsXjNwM0SYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsXjNwM0SYg&feature=related[/video]


"Pinching girlies asses, I was drinking recklessly..."


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

Some people on this forum act like girls some times.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Some people on this forum act like girls some times.


Nah man you're just a little feminine. Nothing wrong with it brother.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nah man you're just a little feminine. Nothing wrong with it brother.


That just means it will be easier to pick up the lesbian chicks.

I'm a technically lesbian. Fun fact of the day.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> That just means it will be easier to pick up the lesbian chicks.
> 
> I'm a technically lesbian. Fun fact of the day.


You are a technically lesbian.  You are a technically a Heterosexual.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

You guys are technically funny.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

stelthy said:


> Hi Xkuroi, I gotta say you have a very sexy body! And I love you choice of clothing... I really like girls/my wife in shiny PVC gothic/vampiress attire with platform boots and neck coller... I do like your Hello Kitty pantes though (childhood Manga provocative thoughts relived)  Do you have a pic with a translucent bra on etc.. anyhow just a quicky & REP for showing yourself off - STELTHY


Thankyou sir x

I like gothic Lolita and collars, but I'm not into PVC

Glad you like the undies, I feel pretty good in them.

I don't have any translucent bras, just frilly lacy cotton/satin ones and you wouldn't want to see anyway, I have crap little boobs and people don't want- thread drama. It's about the undies, not my tits ^^;

April, I love that pink blouse, I'd wear it with a big black poofy skirt and long bell sleeves :3

The pink dress is cute too (so is the model below that photo #^^#) The plaudits is adorable too.

I say Bethany posts a few more pictures In a nice outfit :3


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Some people on this forum act like girls some times.


Do not! Oh damn... I broke a nail... shit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

I think I might get this one. Oddly, all my tunnels and plugs are black, white or stainless steel, NOT pink!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou sir x
> 
> I like gothic Lolita and collars, but I'm not into PVC
> 
> ...


First- Which pages are Kuroi panites on 

Second- Bethany doesn't like taking pictures, especially of herself.

Third- Bethany doesn't have anywhere close to the body or booty that Kuroi has =\


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> First- Which pages are Kuroi panites on
> 
> Second- Bethany doesn't like taking pictures, especially of herself.
> 
> Third- Bethany doesn't have anywhere close to the body or booty that Kuroi has =\


 
Less talk and more taking off of Bethany's pants


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think I might get this one. Oddly, all my tunnels and plugs are black, white or stainless steel, NOT pink!




That is very pretty kuroi !!!!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Less talk and more taking off of Bethany's pants


Why don't you come here and take them off >.<


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Why don't you come here and take them off >.<








A repost 4 Bethany's pleasure


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> A repost 4 Bethany's pleasure


-____- i need to go to the gym =\


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

go on a walk or a bike ride

who needs an air conditioned facility 

I just got back from a 3 mile bike ride


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Is this a "Bethany has to take a panties pic so she can prove she's actually a female" situation =\


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> go on a walk or a bike ride
> 
> who needs an air conditioned facility
> 
> I just got back from a 3 mile bike ride


See, Mr. Verde agrees that I'm fat =\


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

What? From what I've seen so far that is lies!!! If you want a workout come to my bed, not the gym X3

Isn't just pretty and sparkly April? :3 I might get it soon. Right now, I have some biohazard symbol lazer-cut ones and one with a moving metal fan blade in it in the mail *excited*

Whee, ruffled edges on April's panties ^^





Shh... keep it quiet so I don't get flamed!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Is this a "Bethany has to take a panties pic so she can prove she's actually a female" situation =\


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What? From what I've seen so far that is lies!!! If you want a workout come to my bed, not the gym X3
> 
> Isn't just pretty and sparkly April? :3 I might get it soon. Right now, I have some biohazard symbol lazer-cut ones and one with a moving metal fan blade in it in the mail *excited*
> 
> ...


Meh, the few pics you saw of me were from college days, I posted those to show off my different hairs. I've gained like 40 lbs since college =\.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yes. Yes it is.


fine >:O lemme go pick out a pair of panties =\


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> fine >:O lemme go pick out a pair of panties =\


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

This thread went from good.... to bad.... then good again..

& it only took 29 pages.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2011)

looks like I checked back in just in time, grabbing popcorn and a chair in the corner.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

you aint kiddin brotha


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh jesus -___-


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

im not jesus, but im pretty close


----------



## ganjames (Oct 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;xh-5FI21s6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-5FI21s6M[/video]


<33333333333333333333333


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Oh jesus -___-




Oh sweety just relax and put these on :


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2011)

man











































How long does it take to put on a pair of Panties??????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Oh sweety just relax and put these on :


 you can tell good quality panties by the lil bows..if they come off in your teeth removing them, then there cheap


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Is this a "Bethany has to take a panties pic so she can prove she's actually a female" situation =\


No it's a we wanna see a hot stoner girl situation, . Lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> fine >:O lemme go pick out a pair of panties =\


Whoo.............


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?


Jealousy??


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you can tell good quality panties by the lil bows..if they come off in your teeth removing them, then there cheap


Sweety nothing i post is found in walmart  The panties are chiffon  Satin feeeeellllllss sooooo nicceeee


----------



## ganjames (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> fine >:O lemme go pick out a pair of panties =\


pick out the invisible ones!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Sweety nothing i post is found in walmart  The panties are chiffon  Satin feeeeellllllss sooooo nicceeee


 yeah they looked like the teeth kind


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

ganjames said:


> pick out the invisible ones!


lulz i took a few, but i cant decide which one to use hrmmmmm


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lulz i took a few, but i cant decide which one to use hrmmmmm


 just do a photo shoot and let us decide?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?


 Back in the day?Back in the day???? LOL!!!!!!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

OhMy my balls hurt very bad


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Back in the day?Back in the day???? LOL!!!!!!


i always refer to last june as "back in the day".


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> OhMy my balls hurt very bad


 What? Your sitting on them or what


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Sweety nothing i post is found in walmart  The panties are chiffon  Satin feeeeellllllss sooooo nicceeee


Nah there's girls out there that can make walmart panties hot, and you're one of them, .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

im fuckin crying here


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

April pick a number between 1 and 17 lol


----------



## ganjames (Oct 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?





Urca said:


> idk my bullshit alarm bells are going off too... something doesnt seem quite right


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah there's girls out there that can make walmart panties hot, and you're one of them, .


Ewwwww. i've never even been in a Wal-Mart clothes' section.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> What? Your sitting on them or what


 lack of sex, I gave up drinking and fast woman,but just started to drink again and have not been able to catch a fast one yat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah there's girls out there that can make walmart panties hot, and you're one of them, .


 but you cant use force on the cheap shit


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Ewwwww. i've never even been in a Wal-Mart clothes' section.


 lol. thats some funny stuff ..I am the same way


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> April pick a number between 1 and 17 lol


hmmmm ummmm 13


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lack of sex, I gave up drinking and fast woman,but just started to drink again and have not been able to catch a fast one yat


 try pickin up at the war amps to start back up...they dont get away as easy lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> A repost 4 Bethany's pleasure


Polish tattoo? cn


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

ok....thats actually one of the better ones....I sucked it in really good on that one >.<


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

And unlike April, i don't mind tags >.< i fluctuate so much from S to M that I have to have tags


----------



## ganjames (Oct 16, 2011)

Boingggggg!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

you have a biteable ass lady!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Boingggggg!


ohmy, all worked up and can not find any of my ex's socks lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you have a biteable ass lady!


Yah but it doesnt look as amazing when you see the mini muffin =\


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> And unlike April, i don't mind tags >.< i fluctuate so much from S to M that I have to have tags


(Okay, can't resist the juicy dangling bait) Do your breasts also fluctuate between B&D? Then you have the perfect fetish measurements ... cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Yah but it doesnt look as amazing when you see the mini muffin =\


 oh yes it does..trust me...im a Doctor on Sunday nights lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> (Okay, can't resist the juicy dangling bait) Do your breasts also fluctuate between B&D? Then you have the perfect fetish measurements ... cn


>.< lulz! again, I cant get enough of your post. A+ my friend, but no, they stay at a solid C.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

I've never taken a pic like that before.....eeeeek!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

im encouraging you to take more


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, careful you might give some of the old times a heart attack, that shit is better then any pill they can give to get shit working again lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol, careful you might give some of the old times a heart attack, that shit is better then any pill they can give to get shit working again lol


The other two I saw were better


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I've never taken a pic like that before.....eeeeek!


It's cool, you passed the judgment test, lol.
I don't judge but some people will hold a picture over your head forever.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol, careful you might give some of the old times a heart attack, that shit is better then any pill they can give to get shit working again lol


Heh, why do you think I walk like that?  cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

i wanted to type more but its hard with only one hand


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

She needs to post twice as many pictures because I'm not allowed to >_<;

Do it for the team, Bethany x


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


>




NICE ASS !!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo !!!!!! Love the panties awesome colour!! They kiss the curves of ur tight little ass very nicely!! 

Now write riu on urself and authenticate 

And tuck that tag in for the love of baby jesus!!!

Ur ass needs some spanking !!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im encouraging you to take more


Second that....
Look Beth you gave dizzle that cactus in his avatar, .


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> She needs to post twice as many pictures because I'm not allowed to >_<;
> 
> Do it for the team, Bethany x


Nuhhhh they all look fat


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Heh, why do you think I walk like that?  cn


lol Do not think they could see my lil thing if i posted a picture lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Nuhhhh they all look fat


 i think they look pretty sexy.....you prolly do to , but yur being humble


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Nuhhhh they all look fat


???? You think you're fat?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought a threat of April's spanking would be enough, I may need some help enforcing discipline. 

Anyone want to hold her down for me while I get the camera out?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ???? You think you're fat?


nuh i know I'm fat


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Bollocks, we wanna see.

Just noticed how high up alot of white people's hip bones are again! Variety is the spice of life...


----------



## ...... (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> NICE ASS !!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo !!!!!! Love the panties awesome colour!! They kiss the curves of ur tight little ass very nicely!!
> 
> Now write riu on urself and authenticate
> 
> ...


april playing no games lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

curves are better than flats all day


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> nuh i know I'm fat


 

I haven't seen any evidence to back this claim of you being fat.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> curves are better than flats all day


 oh yeah, lil cushin for the pushin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

gopherbuddah said:


> I haven't seen any evidence to back this claim of you being fat.


 same here..all i saw was an apple ass i wanted to bite the hell out of


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> nuh i know I'm fat


You think you're fat. You don't look fat, .


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You think you're fat. You don't look fat, .


It's called sucking it in/pulling panties up to tighten >.<


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> NICE ASS !!!!!!!!!!!! Bravo !!!!!! Love the panties awesome colour!! They kiss the curves of ur tight little ass very nicely!!
> 
> Now write riu on urself and authenticate
> 
> ...


I love the color too, they are one of my faves.

Ugh I just changed back into my comfy ones....I'll use my big ass sharpie and try to write on myself >.<

This is so weird I've never been this desirable before.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Great isn't it?

You get therapy and we get a show. Everybody's happy ^^


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I love the color too, they are one of my faves.
> 
> Ugh I just changed back into my comfy ones....I'll use my big ass sharpie and try to write on myself >.<
> 
> This is so weird I've never been this desirable before.


People in real life are more intimidated to ask a random girl for panty pics, lol. .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> It's called sucking it in/pulling panties up to tighten >.<


If you were fat we would be able to tell if you pulled up and sucked in....
Like we are completely serious, you're not fat at all.
And if you are fat, well that just means fat girls are hot, .


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I love the color too, they are one of my faves.
> 
> Ugh I just changed back into my comfy ones....I'll use my big ass sharpie and try to write on myself >.<
> 
> This is so weird I've never been this desirable before.


Or so you think you've never been this desirable. I'm willing to bet you have a few admirers that you don't know about.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol I tried to tell them I thought I was fat. I've learned it's all in our heads... Just remember that Bethany x


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol I tried to tell them I thought I was fat. I've learned it's all in our heads... Just remember that Bethany x


 it is! curves are sexy as hell....soft skin.....yummy


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

LMFAO i had 2


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol I tried to tell them I thought I was fat. I've learned it's all in our heads... Just remember that Bethany x


I stand on the scale and it starts climbing...it says: 90, 100, 110, 120, 130, FAT =\


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO i had 2


ooh....at least i dont look like that >.<


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

lmfao way to kill the mood April


----------



## ca$hcropper (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO i had 2


April you told me you wanted that pic for your eyes only lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I stand on the scale and it starts climbing...it says: 90, 100, 110, 120, 130, FAT =\


 you mean............* 90, 100, 110, 120, 130, FUN =D *


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

There. Verification. Happy =\

I would love to include my face in these pics but, due to the nature of my job, i can't =\

But you can see it to the left so, use your imagination i guess =\

PS- Sorry for the blurry pic, I took only took one shot and didnt realize it was blurry until i uploaded it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> There. Verification. Happy =\
> 
> I would love to include my face in these pics but, due to the nature of my job, i can't =\
> 
> ...


 OMG i think i jus died and went to ass heaven!


----------



## ...... (Oct 16, 2011)

bethany you can view your photobucket


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> OMG i think i jus died and went to ass heaven!


But its FAT


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> But its FAT


 BS! thats one sexy ass! aint fat its sexy


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my i am missing all the booty... why didnt any of you send me a PM


----------



## april (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I stand on the scale and it starts climbing...it says: 90, 100, 110, 120, 130, FAT =\


Don't ever judge how u feel about ur body from ur weight, ur sexy so not even fat girl. 

Take kuroi's advice  also if u feel bloated stop eating salty crap and start toning ur tiny body, i work in my garden and just make an effort to stay moving  impatiently waiting for ur panty shot had me doing laundry at the speed of lightning, damn i need a job lmfao but my home is fucking spotless


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> But its FAT


I'm astonished that you think you're fat....
Lol sorry for trying to convince you that you're not fat.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll try to make my point that you're not fat using visual aids.




This is a fat girl.




not a fat girl. I hope my point has been made


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Oh my i am missing all the booty... why didnt any of you send me a PM


Sorry dude, too distracted, .


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> Don't ever judge how u feel about ur body from ur weight, ur sexy so not even fat girl.
> 
> Take kuroi's advice  also if u feel bloated stop eating salty crap and start toning ur tiny body, i work in my garden and just make an effort to stay moving  impatiently waiting for ur panty shot had me doing laundry at the speed of lightning, damn i need a job lmfao but my home is fucking spotless


>.< thanks i guess =\

But I mean I wake up in the morning, meditate, get ready, go to work, get home at 5, smoke, cook dinner, take the dog on a walk (usually just around the block) and by then its 7:00 and the last thing i wanna do is work out =\


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> >.< thanks i guess =\
> 
> But I mean I wake up in the morning, meditate, get ready, go to work, get home at 5, smoke, cook dinner, take the dog on a walk (usually just around the block) and by then its 7:00 and the last thing i wanna do is work out =\


 you sound like the sexy girl in the neighborhood..... i know i spelled that worng to


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao way to kill the mood April


Yeah April for ruining the mood you must pick the mood back up, .


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

My last ex messed with my head, she was like 105 lbs and would always tell me that i had weight to lose. And when you have little kids constantly poking you in the stomach and giggling cuz their fingers kind of disappear....sigh, its disheartening.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you sound like the sexy girl in the neighborhood..... i know i spelled that worng to


LMAO! Have you ever been to California....sadly I would be near to the end of the line of "Sexy Women" in my neighborhood.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

people are mean..and it should be legal to kick kids sometimes lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

By the way, it's a lot harder to write on your butt with a marker than you think it is >.<


----------



## ...... (Oct 16, 2011)

good idea making it private,the other one wasn't so blurry


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO i had 2





Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao way to kill the mood April





Dizzle Frost said:


> you sound like the sexy girl in the neighborhood..... i know i spelled that worng to


Lol if you didn't try justifying your spelling that didn't need to be justified, you would have not spelled any words wrong. But you spelled "wromg" and not wrong, . It's neighborhood, so good job.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol if you didn't try justifying your spelling that didn't need to be justified, you would have not spelled any words wrong. But you spelled "wromg" and not wrong, . It's neighborhood, so good job.


Why is my post multi-quoting? That's craziness....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> LMAO! Have you ever been to California....sadly I would be near to the end of the line of "Sexy Women" in my neighborhood.


 i been all over....and my version of sexy women is deff not the cali beach body chick.....i dated a model, some strippers and all the "hottest" women are always the most fucked in the head.

i like a real lookin girl who likes to do real things, like get stoned and eat icecream ...not hang out ina gym and count calories


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

...... said:


> good idea making it private,the other one wasn't so blurry


The original is just as blurry, there was just too much negative space. I added a filter to add black to the edges.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

patlpp said:


> I don't know why you gals think UR fat. Beth you are scrumptious. Please take a front shot, I like toe !! As in Joe Camel. LOL


Lol...no, sorry. no front shots...I can't believe i even took those.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 16, 2011)

you are the furthest thing from fat Bethany....very nice booty I must say.....


----------



## ...... (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> The original is just as blurry, there was just too much negative space. I added a filter to add black to the edges.


 1st 1 riu looked photoshoped but I really dont care lol give these old perverts something to live for.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

I want heidi klum's body

http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/heidi-klum/heidi-klum-20080502-407266.jpg


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

...... said:


> 1st 1 riu looked photoshoped but I really dont care lol give these old perverts something to live for.


lol photoshop >.< I don't even know how to use limewire correctly


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> I want heidi klum's body
> 
> http://imstars.aufeminin.com/stars/fan/heidi-klum/heidi-klum-20080502-407266.jpg


Ehh you're hotter. Honestly, I don't see how she's (Heidi) hot.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

she's gorgeous


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Nah, I prefer you, too.

Ack, I need to stop pulling all-nighters...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> she's gorgeous


Ehh I think not, .


Heidi should want your body, .


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

where's my fucking rizla?????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

I think bethany and Kuroi should get together 

And y'all can hit me up if you need anything.


----------



## beardo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> where's my fucking rizla?????!!!!!!!!!


[youtube]CE3hb__ylG4[/youtube]


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> where's my fucking rizla?????!!!!!!!!!


wut iz a rizla


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lw3tjdCM3LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw3tjdCM3LU[/video]
[video=youtube;-kxoKuvXVyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kxoKuvXVyg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

RZA is the shit though.

[video=youtube;JztZETJ4SaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JztZETJ4SaQ[/video]


----------



## beardo (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> wut iz a rizla


Those are rolling papers in England


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

beardo said:


> Those are rolling papers in England


oic

10char


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I think bethany and Kuroi should get together
> 
> And y'all can hit me up if you need anything.


Nah Beth, April, and kuroi should have a foursome with Mario, .


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Nah Beth, April, and kuroi should have a foursome with Mario, .


Ewwww one of those has a mustache.

Oh, so does mario >.<


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Found some emergency Rips in the big tin.

You going to just watch, Bwpz?

Right I've been awake for 72 hours, and working for 19 straight. I'm taking a god damn smoke break.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Ewwww one of those has a mustache.
> 
> Oh, so does mario >.<


Shots fired


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Ewwww one of those has a mustache.
> 
> Oh, so does mario >.<


Lol, I'll shave. But if you still say no don't expect me to save you from bowser...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Ewwww one of those has a mustache.
> 
> Oh, so does mario >.<


Who has a moustache?


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Found some emergency Rips in the big tin.
> 
> You going to just watch, Bwpz?
> 
> Right I've been awake for 72 hours, and working for 19 straight. I'm taking a god damn smoke break.


Damn straight I'll watch. I'll bring all the rips you want


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Found some emergency Rips in the big tin.
> 
> You going to just watch, Bwpz?
> 
> Right I've been awake for 72 hours, and working for 19 straight. I'm taking a god damn smoke break.


19 straight days?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Who has a moustache?



You made me laugh.........


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

19 hours... I just got one browser window open here keeping me sane -_-;


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 19 hours... I just got one browser window open here keeping me sane -_-;


Why don't you sleep?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 16, 2011)

Can't, have to finish this god damn assignment today.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Can't, have to finish this god damn assignment today.


What is the assignment?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 19 hours... I just got one browser window open here keeping me sane -_-;


Are you a fellow insomniac?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 16, 2011)

jesus you guys talk fast....i was goin to reply to earlier post but looked up was like 4 pages ago lol\

especially bethany.....400+ posts in what 2 days???? fuck....lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> jesus you guys talk fast....i was goin to reply to earlier post but looked up was like 4 pages ago lol\
> 
> especially bethany.....400+ posts in what 2 days???? fuck....lol


lol I've had nothing to do this weekend....and theyres some pretty cool people on here


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> and theyres some pretty cool people on here


why, thank you 





kiss-ass lol


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> why, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.<

10chars


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> *lol I've had nothing to do this weekend....and theyres some pretty cool people on here *


Aww, you're cool too


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lol I've had nothing to do this weekend....and theyres some pretty cool people on here


lol you kick ass with some really good post, got the blood flowing on some dirty old men.Was a good weekend


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol you kick ass with some really good post, got the blood flowing on some dirty old men.Was a good weekend


>.< dont expect any more


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 17, 2011)

kuroi...

Go eat some cannabis infused cake from my fridge, or a cannabis infused lollypop if you want... then take some draws on this tangerine dream volcano bag, and go relax in my bed while I turn something funny on 


go sleeeeep!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> kuroi...
> 
> Go eat some cannabis infused cake from my fridge, or a cannabis infused lollypop if you want... then take some draws on this tangerine dream volcano bag, and go relax in my bed while I turn something funny on
> 
> ...


 hey if yur servin ! i havnt had a good sleep in days, and im hungry


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hey if yur servin ! i havnt had a good sleep in days, and im hungry


We could always share the bed.

Okay, so I'm an hour late for class because of the stupid bus to uni bu at least I finished... For today's deadline at least... One task of many...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 17, 2011)

your not in the US are you


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> There. Verification. Happy =\
> 
> I would love to include my face in these pics but, due to the nature of my job, i can't =\
> 
> ...





...... said:


> 1st 1 riu looked photoshoped but I really dont care lol give these old perverts something to live for.


Yup. .......


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW i go to bed and there are t15 pages of posts...lol

Chick Ass sure is a hot topic lol. 

Maybe we need to have a RIU Butt Beauty pageant..... RIU members and there wifies only. 

Ass shots MUSH have RIU and/or members name....?

Anyone down? My gf said i can use her ass for online enjoyment so Im down if everyone else is Hell ill even put MY ass up too..... i got sweet man cheeks too!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

lulz man cheeks


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lulz man cheeks


and They SWEEET too!


like two puppies fighting under a blanket sweet!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> and They SWEEET too!
> 
> 
> like two puppies fighting under a blanket sweet!


I appreciate above average man cheeks.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>



Butter's Rulez.........


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 17, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> and They SWEEET too!



Philo.....................grown men should not refer to their backside in this manner.Just sayin.Lol


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 17, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Philo.....................grown men should not refer to their backside in this manner.Just sayin.Lol


perhaps not.....but it just so SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!..lol


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 17, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> perhaps not.....but it just so SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!..lol




You ever been to prison?


----------



## Philosophist (Oct 17, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> You ever been to prison?


FUCK NO.... i just said i have a sweet ass. 

That would be like throwing a cupcake in a room full of fat kids. No thanx!

LOLz.... im being 100% sarcastic btw. I have a typical Irish americans ass..... hard and flat...lol.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

Butters is the absolute best character on South Park.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Butters is the absolute best character on South Park.




Does butters have a sweet ass like Philo????????????????????????


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Butters is the absolute best character on South Park.


Nope, butter rocks, but kenny kicks ass... >.< [video=youtube;ArWPGVhr7FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArWPGVhr7FM[/video]


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s05e14-butters-very-own-episode

One of the top 5 best South Park Episodes, and it doesn't have much of Kyle, Stan, Cartman or Kenny at all.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Yup. .......




Also...


Bethany, why does the file name of that first picture have "tumblr" in it? 



You bloggin' that butt?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2011)

the RIU detectives strike again!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Also...
> 
> 
> Bethany, why does the file name of that first picture have "tumblr" in it?
> ...


Psh, I figured if YOU guys got to see it, then all of my girlfriends on tumblr got to also.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks to the stupid black dimming you appear to have no ass. & the underwear not translucent enough


bethanybrawndo said:


> There. Verification. Happy =\
> 
> I would love to include my face in these pics but, due to the nature of my job, i can't =\
> 
> ...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Psh, I figured if YOU guys got to see it, then all of my girlfriends on tumblr got to also.


Well, the photo was taken back in March according to the EXIF data.


Busted.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

It's like a nikon coolpix, its dark red


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Well, the photo was taken back in March according to the EXIF data.
> 
> 
> Busted.


I knew it lol.He blurred that shit to make it look like real marker lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Well, the photo was taken back in March according to the EXIF data.
> 
> 
> Busted.


this is TOO funny.

my first impression was that it was photoshopped, and then i thought "look at the butt!".


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> It's like a nikon coolpix, its dark red



The image was taken with a Canon Powershot... goddamnit.


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

original


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

socata how did you figure all that out?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

Just by saving the photo, right clicking on it, and viewing the EXIF data...


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

so is it not her?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

It's probably a he, using some girl in Fresno's name and such...

She's got a Facebook, but it's not private... so he probably got the photos off of there.


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

it said it was taken with a cellphone in march


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> original


 so did someone take and write rui on there computer screen


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> It's probably a he, using some girl in Fresno's name and such...
> 
> She's got a Facebook, but it's not private... so he probably got the photos off of there.


 lol, seem's to be a lot of that going on


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Just by saving the photo, right clicking on it, and viewing the EXIF data...


lol I remembered stonepony getting into the one guys photobucket,so I typed betanyrawndo on photobucket and it popped right up.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> it said it was taken with a cellphone in march


Ah for the booty pic with RIU on it probably... I only looked at the first one she had taken which didn't have the RIU photoshopped on to it.

Either way, it's lyin' bout sumfin'.... mmmhmmmm.


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

ooh snap..


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

I wonder how many guys on here sent him seeds


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 17, 2011)

Come to Butthead ! Joking looks very nice..


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> I wonder how many guys on here sent him seeds


 wish someone would send me free seed's...lord know's I need seed's/lights/nutes...hell yall hook me up,Just because I do not pretend to be something I am not


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

Send me seeds _*OR*_ I'll post a picture of my ass, it's hairy!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

ohmy said:


> wish someone would send me free seed's...lord know's I need seed's/lights/nutes...hell yall hook me up,Just because I do not pretend to be something I am not


 better start strippin


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> better start strippin


 I have the wrong parts and only good for real females to see


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I have the wrong parts and only good for real females to see


 ok fair play...maybe one the girls on here will swap you beans for weenie lol


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ok fair play...maybe one the girls on here will swap you beans for weenie lol


 to be honest I do not think there is any females on this site that would want to see my junk lol,not that I am bad looking,but any hot chick has better things to do then sit on line all day  .I have no life so here I am lol


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

alright no more talk of seeds out here.Trading,giving,etc seeds is against the rules and I'll have to delete it.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> alright no more talk of seeds out here.Trading,giving,etc seeds is against the rules and I'll have to delete it.


 lol Mine are not worth the postage stamp it would take to mail em


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey where are these bean bearing women? I need a good sativa for my next grow ? lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol Mine are not worth the postage stamp it would take to mail em


 yur beans or weenie?


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol Mine are not worth the postage stamp it would take to mail em


I doubt it you just have to get lucky.I've had some great weed grown from dirt.


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

LMFAO u guys are hillarious, but i did question why the pic was so blurry but the "riu" was not, and the letters are not kissing her ass curves as they should, I say she post another with my name  Anyone remember the midwest reefer incident? clear stickers lmfao but she did look fake


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yur beans or weenie?


 I am sure I could get more for mailing my cock then seeds lol


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO u guys are hillarious, but i did question why the pic was so blurry but the "riu" was not, and the letters are not kissing her ass curves as they should, I say she post another with my name  Anyone remember the midwest reefer incident? clear stickers lmfao but she did look fake


lol just need a mod to check the account out .I hate fake people


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO u guys are hillarious, but i did question why the pic was so blurry but the "riu" was not, and the letters are not kissing her ass curves as they should, I say she post another with my name  Anyone remember the midwest reefer incident? clear stickers lmfao but she did look fake


 i remeber that chick!



ohmy said:


> I am sure I could get more for mailing my cock then seeds lol


 LMFAO!


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO u guys are hillarious, but i did question why the pic was so blurry but the "riu" was not, and the letters are not kissing her ass curves as they should, I say she post another with my name  Anyone remember the midwest reefer incident? clear stickers lmfao but she did look fake


idk it looks like bethany finally logged off since "it" joined


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> I doubt it you just have to get lucky.I've had some great weed grown from dirt.


wish I kept all them old school skunk seeds we use to toss out the windown driving down the road while twisting one up over 20 years ago. Makes me sick about all the beens that got trashed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

ohmy said:


> wish I kept all them old school skunk seeds we use to toss out the windown driving down the road while twisting one up over 20 years ago. Makes me sick about all the beens that got trashed


 i was thinkin about that not to long ago to...to think we prolly tossed 1000's of Columbians, Thai and who knows what else in the garbage back then..makes me mad now


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

I found a 5year old seed @ the bottom of my safe.. Check it out, 2nd post in my Sig.. & on the last page I updated what that plant looks like today.. It is amazing, Must have been some good shyt I was smoking that day,.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I found a 5year old seed @ the bottom of my safe.. Check it out, 2nd post in my Sig.. & on the last page I updated what that plant looks like today.. It is amazing, Must have been some good shyt I was smoking that day,.


 thats kewl...i wish i found an old seed from the hay days


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

from what I hear you gotta be really lucky for seed that old to germ


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

5years? I found 6 seeds.. 1 popped from soil but (all but 1 sprouted tap root).. go look @ it. if thats true I feel even luckier


...... said:


> from what I hear you gotta be really lucky for seed that old to germ


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> There. Verification. Happy =\
> 
> I would love to include my face in these pics but, due to the nature of my job, i can't =\
> 
> ...


check out mine, you did a better job with the watercolor brush though :/


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> 5years? I found 6 seeds.. 1 popped from soil but (all but 1 sprouted tap root).. go look @ it. if thats true I feel even luckier


nah 20 lol


and I just checked it that shit looks like some gank


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice shoes, ganjames!! cn


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Nice shoes, ganjames!! cn


thanks man, you know i stay fresh.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

you can still be sexy with sensible shoes lol


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> idk it looks like bethany finally logged off since "it" joined


Well if she is real and just posted pics she already had u guys probably scared her off, but i understand ur need to authenticate "her" as a she  One must prove their ass worthy to be lusted over on this forum  If it wasn't for stonedpony  U , crypt and a few others would have scared me off a long time ago


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> check out mine, you did a better job with the watercolor brush though :/
> 
> View attachment 1843044


that actually looks real and I would believe it if t wasn't from some porno


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> Well if she is real and just posted pics she already had u guys probably scared her off, but i understand ur need to authenticate "her" as a she  One must prove their ass worthy to be lusted over on this forum  If it wasn't for stonedpony  U , crypt and a few others would have scared me off a long time ago


lol well atleast you rode it out


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> that actually looks real and I would believe it if t wasn't from some porno


i just did that in ms paint and it took a good 13 seconds, imagine how good it would look if i took my time.

and i just tried to write RIU on my ass, it looked like a 2 year old drew it. that shit isn't easy to do.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

makes me wanna try to write on my ass now


ill take a pic if it turns out


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> lol well atleast you rode it out


Damn did i ever , unicorns buck hard


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry to train wreck this thread,but is there any old school skunk's left or the strands been changed to other things?


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone want some cheesecake brownie  Fresh from the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> Well if she is real and just posted pics she already had u guys probably scared her off, but i understand ur need to authenticate "her" as a she  One must prove their ass worthy to be lusted over on this forum  If it wasn't for stonedpony  U , crypt and a few others would have scared me off a long time ago



LOL...

I remember THE STICKER!


Sorry about that


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1843048 Anyone want some cheesecake brownie  Fresh from the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 tease, thats just as bad as showing your tit's on line that will get someone all worked up and no brownies to eat


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1843048 Anyone want some cheesecake brownie  Fresh from the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh my god... oh my god..

OH MY GOD!

Look At The Fucking Swirls!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha, I was trying to make out RIU in the swirls then realized it wasn't there


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

those look fuckin goooooood


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> LOL...
> 
> I remember THE STICKER!
> 
> ...


Was it u or Louis that called her out, oh damn she was pissed and i don't think she ever returned, lmfao that was funny shit, oh man that was the best thread ever, next to the hottest men of riu, it's fun putting faces or bodies to people u chat with daily, i'm always surprised at how handsome some of the men are, emos and trendy guys just don't get me going, i prefer REAL men.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooh.. .you know how I feel about the mixture of black in white !


april said:


> View attachment 1843048 Anyone want some cheesecake brownie  Fresh from the oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> oh my god... oh my god..
> 
> OH MY GOD!
> 
> Look At The Fucking Swirls!!!!!!!!


OH MY GOD did u notice the heart in the middle


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> OH MY GOD did u notice the heart in the middle


didn't have time, had to change my undies... cream brownies is what they should be called.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> OH MY GOD did u notice the heart in the middle


 I count 3 definites and 2 almosts.


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> OH MY GOD did u notice the heart in the middle


I saw it.
I haven't had cheese cake in a minute.
A couple years ago got high and hit up the cheese cake factory in baltimore


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> didn't have time, had to change my undies... cream brownies is what they should be called.


wait am i allowed to cream? or do i only cum? ohh fuck it i creamed hard.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> wait am i allowed to cream? or do i only cum? ohh fuck it i creamed hard.


 sound slike you need to use yur new shower lol


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 17, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Ah for the booty pic with RIU on it probably... I only looked at the first one she had taken which didn't have the RIU photoshopped on to it.
> 
> Either way, it's lyin' bout sumfin'.... mmmhmmmm.


 could just message her on facebook and see if its the same person...


----------



## ohmy (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> could just message her on facebook and see if its the same person...


 lol face book could be fake to


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

the facebook got the same name as on here


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I count 3 definites and 2 almosts.


It's my passion for baking, can't hide it


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

april cooks with love


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

your passion is pretty kewl lol


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> wait am i allowed to cream? or do i only cum? ohh fuck it i creamed hard.


Oh please blow the seem right out of ur hanes , I also sew


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> Oh please blow the seem right out of ur hanes , I also sew


 why would you sew em when hes gluing em shut?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> Was it u or Louis that called her out, oh damn she was pissed and i don't think she ever returned, lmfao that was funny shit, oh man that was the best thread ever, next to the hottest men of riu, it's fun putting faces or bodies to people u chat with daily, i'm always surprised how at how handsome some of the men are, emos and trendy guys just don't get me going, i prefer REAL men.


I pointed out the sticker, lol... and yeah I don't think she ever came back


----------



## patlpp (Oct 17, 2011)

ganjames said:


> wait am i allowed to cream? or do i only cum? ohh fuck it i creamed hard.


I bet they call you minuteman


----------



## april (Oct 17, 2011)

...... said:


> the facebook got the same name as on here


LMFAO still poking around


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO still poking around


nah seen it yesterday lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

prolly a fed


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 17, 2011)

aww I want to be fed..

fed by april !


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 17, 2011)

Bethany were calling you out, what is the deal??!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> aww I want to be fed..
> 
> fed by april !


 no shit...she serves up the bomb shit


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Bethany were calling you out, what is the deal??!


come at me bro! come at me!



and why are we still talking about my sexual release?


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

Does no one remember me saying my bullshit alarm was going off?


----------



## ...... (Oct 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> Does no one remember me saying my bullshit alarm was going off?


that and the fact it was online everytime I hopped on had me suspect.


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

well im online all the time just because i dont bother to log out, but it was something in the way she posted that had my bells ringing "something's off"


----------



## ganjames (Oct 17, 2011)

awe fuck, i just looked back and you guys already proved it before i did... well i didn't know so...

fuck you


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> holy crap and i thought i used to post alot back in the day!! no offense but who are you?





Metasynth said:


> No, Really, you're not one to talk, Urca...And I've seen Bethany around for the past couple days...she makes me wanna puke a little, and I'm convinced it's someone creating a "personality" that is not who they really are...At least you're believable, Urca, but this other broad has me second guessing whether or not "she" is representing themself truthfully.





Urca said:


> how so? i barely noticed her today? then again havent been on here in a few days, and the weed could be clouding my memory





Metasynth said:


> Forget it, I must be paranoid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posted WAAAAAY Back on page 110...The second I saw this bitch I was saying..."Thats not a bitch, it's a plant!"


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

ah meta finally something you and i can agree on


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> ah meta finally something you and i can agree on


If you only knew...you're lucky you don't know me in person.....


----------



## Urca (Oct 17, 2011)

why is that? personally i think you'd like me more, my sense of humor doesnt translate well into the whole typed out thing


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2011)

Urca said:


> why is that? personally i think you'd like me more, my sense of humor doesnt translate well into the whole typed out thing


Eh...I'm not really worth knowing...Pretty much just another wallflower in this dance called life.....


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

Urac I thought it was you lol. When the account was made you was not on line. Thought maybe you where trying to get all the guys worked up


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Eh...I'm not really worth knowing...Pretty much just another wallflower in this dance called life.....


sadly funny


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 18, 2011)

Urcas threads are unique.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Urac I thought it was you lol. When the account was made you was not on line. Thought maybe you where trying to get all the guys worked up


Man, as much as it kills me to say this, I don't think Urca would make it so obvious.....


----------



## ...... (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Urac I thought it was you lol. When the account was made you was not on line. Thought maybe you where trying to get all the guys worked up


it probably is a regular on here who thought it be funny


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> sadly funny


Don't weep for me, I assure you, I am definately the center of MY universe......


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

...... said:


> it probably is a regular on here who thought it be funny


 do you guys have a way to check ip address to see if someone has two accounts?


----------



## Urca (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Urac I thought it was you lol. When the account was made you was not on line. Thought maybe you where trying to get all the guys worked up


i have much better things to do than make a new account, i barely use this one anymore


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Man, as much as it kills me to say this, I don't think Urca would make it so obvious.....


urca, this is the sound of you being finally accepted. to some degree.



...... said:


> it probably is a regular on here who thought it be funny


i have been hard at work trying to figure out who without computer/IP smarts.


----------



## ...... (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> do you guys have a way to check ip address to see if someone has two accounts?


I dont but im sure the site owner can.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 18, 2011)

When people's inboxes are full, they must delete messages to recieve any further...

That being said, hopefully we can soon put all this Bethany bullshit to rest, Couldn't have been a serious attempt at infiltration, it was just too weak of an attempt...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> Urac I thought it was you lol. When the account was made you was not on line. Thought maybe you where trying to get all the guys worked up


LMAO. Somehow this seems plausible.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

Representing the red, white and black.













Purple bat Hello Kitty dangly-ness













You guys think Bethany is fake? She seems nice enough to me I guess. I don't know. I give everyone the benefit of the doubt, but then again that's not always worked out very well...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't really care about the Bethany thing but I've seen the exact same pic without the RIU mark on it, the EXIF data says it was taken in March, and Bethany said it was wrote on with marker and taken yesterday.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't really care about the Bethany thing but I've seen the exact same pic without the RIU mark on it, the EXIF data says it was taken in March, and Bethany it was wrote on with marker and taken yesterday.



Cant believe they thought they could get that shit by you Crypt.Silly Mortals.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Cant believe they thought they could get that shit by you Crypt.Silly Mortals.


LOL I know man. Silly.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 18, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> lulz man cheeks


 if those are man cheeks i might be gay jk.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

weres my fuckin lighter?


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> weres my fuckin lighter?


lmfao hey dizz, check ur pocket


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> lmfao hey dizz, check ur pocket


 good call! cargo pockets are like s,mall countries lol


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> good call! cargo pockets are like s,mall countries lol


LMFAO damn can i cum visit dizzland???
I'm gonna duct tape it 2 ur forehead 4 good measure  (lighter)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

Right. lol The lighter.


----------



## Razztafarai (Oct 18, 2011)

I think it's about time someone invented a lighter on a chain. In some of the coffeeshops in Amsterdam the lighters are attached to half cut broom handles, lighter-on-a-stick.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Right. lol The lighter.


 i so could frap it to her


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO damn can i cum visit dizzland???
> I'm gonna duct tape it 2 ur forehead 4 good measure  (lighter)


that will only work providing i pass a mirror at some point in the day lol



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Right. lol The lighter.


 duct tape is opone of lifes great inventions!


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Right. lol The lighter.


U get ropes/cuffs and ur bad crypt collar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> U get ropes/cuffs and ur bad crypt collar


 the leather ones with the furry lining are bomb!


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the leather ones with the furry lining are bomb!


No fuzzy cuffs it's suppose to hurt, damn dizz ur doing it all wrong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> No fuzzy cuffs it's suppose to hurt, damn dizz ur doing it all wrong


 you gotta mix pleasure with pain ..or else its just like interrogation training lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> No fuzzy cuffs it's suppose to hurt, damn dizz ur doing it all wrong


Pain? No pain for me just for you,


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Pain? No pain for me just for you,


 nah man..pain is key is here...for both


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you gotta mix pleasure with pain ..or else its just like interrogation training lol


LMFAO but i am in training  Look penguin panties!!!
,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah man..pain is key is here...for both


Well after pounding April for so long my penis is due to an inevitable pain....


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 18, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> The image was taken with a Canon Powershot... goddamnit.


lmao.....Ive been gone 2 days and come to find this...Bethany is a fake?.....lol.....figures....


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 18, 2011)

my cuffs are real and i throw away the key


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

be honest, how many sent it pictures lol....


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> be honest, how many sent it pictures lol....


Lmfao......


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> my cuffs are real and i throw away the key


and...........................................


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt she also post that she was a lesbian???....lol..... How many ladies sent pics to him? lol.....


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> be honest, how many sent it pictures lol....


Hey i was the object of her affection


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Didnt she also post that she was a lesbian???....lol..... How many ladies sent pics to him? lol.....


I would love to see them pictures lol,well maybe ...would depend who they are from


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I would love to see them pictures lol,well maybe ...would depend who they are from


Urca probably sent him a few good ones...lol


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

I use to make yahoo account and go in the chat room as a chick to mess with the lesbo's,sad part is the pictures i used where way hotter then any of the ones in the room...lol ex psyco chick had all the lesbo's in love with her


----------



## Urca (Oct 18, 2011)

uh no not at all, never even talked to it


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I use to make yahoo account and go in the chat room as a chick to mess with the lesbo's,sad part is the pictures i used where way hotter then any of the ones in the room...lol ex psyco chick had all the lesbo's in love with her


i used yahoo chat also, I use to go to the asian room and tell the asian ladies I loved them and I wanted to bring them to America but they had to show me there boobies first.....lol.......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 18, 2011)

So Beth is a guy?!? 
Even if that photo was faked, the original still showed a nice ass...
Oh no is that a guys ass???


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 18, 2011)

To be honest I didn't think she was that cute in the first place...

She was fuckable, that's about it...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

LMFAO. I love how people are assholes. x)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

I felt like an asshole for not going crazy over her when she first arrived.

I was suspicious, then I saw everyone chatting and flirtingwith her and thought I must be being some kind of jealous bitch when I had that 'I have a bad feeling about her' in the back of my mind.

I'm not going to lie, I wanted to see some panty shots, but I also felt that every other girl online gets interrogated so why shouldn't she? When I first joined it was TOGTFO, and when I did post a pic in chat everyone thought _I_ was fake. 

So I thought, don't be a stupid bitch, be nice to her and don't 'upset the apple cart', to go all idiomatic.

*sigh* I have a habit of getting people totally wrong...


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I felt like an asshole for not going crazy over her when she first arrived.
> 
> I was suspicious, then I saw everyone chatting and flirtingwith her and thought I must be being some kind of jealous bitch when I had that 'I have a bad feeling about her' in the back of my mind.
> 
> ...


I missed that pic, you should PM a nigga


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 18, 2011)

So where is she now??


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So where is she now??


Who me? i'm always watching  
Jesus does it even matter, chances are she's been scared away, fuck just when i had finaly found a girly girl to talk rainbows and ponies with !!! Damn u alll !!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

April you can talk rainbows and ponies with me. I wear bright pink leopard print and have worked with horses since I was 12 x


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Bethany was supposed to be 26 and a school teacher. She'd be teaching your Algebra class.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

OH kuroi i luv u !!!!!!!! it was this or an Air Cananda 747


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> OH kuroi i luv u !!!!!!!! it was this or an Air Cananda 747



Boeing 747 all the way baby!


Look at that wonderful MCP, PFD, ND, EICAS...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO but i am in training  Look penguin panties!!!
> ,


You should put those on and give that penguin a butt chin... I would like that....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> Boeing 747 all the way baby!
> 
> 
> Look at that wonderful MCP, PFD, ND, EICAS...


ummmmmm ahhh flashing lights and buttons i can push??????? 
Nice cockpit Socata, soooo BIG !!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> ummmmmm ahhh flashing lights and buttons i can push???????
> Nice cockpit Socata, soooo BIG !!


[video=youtube;auDv6cf2PBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auDv6cf2PBM[/video]


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Embedding disabled by Canada


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

April, I am greatly flattered. Nice mask, I need to dig up my photos from Notting Hill carnival- skimpy tassely costumes with feathers and masks and sparkles. Can we see you wearing it? You have such a pretty smile and all... x

It's not the best fitting or expensive but meh...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

You are a remarkably filthy little girl aren't you

http://www.pornpixdonkey.com/this-is-my-bullit-and-your-welcome-to-it/i1083.photobucket.com*albums*j393*LupusAgita*c186da5d.jpg/pJOfpaaXpJiZn6uaow/

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ghdEAJWUZtQJ:www.pornpixdonkey.com/random-j/42/+AND+YOUR+WELCOME+TO+IT+·+http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/LupusAgita/&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## ganjames (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You are a remarkably filthy little girl aren't you
> 
> http://www.pornpixdonkey.com/this-is-my-bullit-and-your-welcome-to-it/i1083.photobucket.com*albums*j393*LupusAgita*c186da5d.jpg/pJOfpaaXpJiZn6uaow/
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ghdEAJWUZtQJ:www.pornpixdonkey.com/random-j/42/+AND+YOUR+WELCOME+TO+IT+·+http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/LupusAgita/&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


lmfaoo ahahahahahahaha this thread delivers.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 18, 2011)

can someone please recap what happened with the fake girl? i noticed she was posting way more thana ny normal person and she was very forward. she/he got banned? i never had a conversation with it but i am curious as to what happened.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You are a remarkably filthy little girl aren't you
> 
> http://www.pornpixdonkey.com/this-is-my-bullit-and-your-welcome-to-it/i1083.photobucket.com*albums*j393*LupusAgita*c186da5d.jpg/pJOfpaaXpJiZn6uaow/
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ghdEAJWUZtQJ:www.pornpixdonkey.com/random-j/42/+AND+YOUR+WELCOME+TO+IT+·+http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/LupusAgita/&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


wait, what's going on? kuroi is on friendfinder?

what's next?


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

bahahahahaha dear god not that site  
kuroi COME ON!!!! 

Oh Well it seems Bethany is not who she appeared 2 be, lmfao They gone and ruined my entertainment !! MEN!!

Oh and my forehead and ears are purple


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

BAAAAAAAH WTF? Crypt, did you put that up there? 

My sexy (trying to be anyway) pictures are for you guys only. I have one pinup-y one on my vf (you can see the watermark on it) but that's it.

So who put it up there? I _know_ once content is online it is no longer private, but those I know enjoying it here don't need to share it like a fucking trading card -_-;

April, did you dye your hair?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

I called it didn't I fellas? Classic excuse.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

did she just make a post about all kinds of bud and going to make butter or something?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> did she just make a post about all kinds of bud and going to make butter or something?


That was bumped from over 24hr ago.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> That was bumped from over 24hr ago.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/477704-some-advice-what-do.html


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

I swear I didn't hear her tak about weed at all. I mean, if we got together like Bwpz said I'd die before having to deal with a girl/guy who doesn't smoke >_<;

I LOVE ganja <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

And donkey porn.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> And donkey porn.


 have you ever seen a what ever you want to call them take that donkey cock and balls and hide them in there baby maker


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

have you ever seen a gay zoophiliac take that horse cock and balls and hide them in his poop shoot


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't that kill a man?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> have you ever seen a gay zoophiliac take that horse cock and balls and hide them in his poop shoot


na,i only watch females do things to farm animales


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

I will never. poop. again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Who me? i'm always watching
> Jesus does it even matter, chances are she's been scared away, fuck just when i had finaly found a girly girl to talk rainbows and ponies with !!! Damn u alll !!!


What? That hurts! Who knows more about rainbows and ponies than I.... wait.. that didn't come out right.... err... I mean... oh fuck it....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

What did you do to the pony, Carne?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What did you do to the pony, Carne?


Pony... what pony? 

::checks basement for tell-tale signs of a struggle::


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh baby jesus Kuroi ur innocence is epic, i miss that place, Carne "head shake" NO! lmfao


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, you should come over here, Carne.

This is my gorgeous Riley <3


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol, you should come over here, Carne.
> 
> This is my gorgeous Riley <3


 Be funny seeing cigs hangging out of that horses mouth like the donkey did


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

This is Shash Yazhí (little bear)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, but no, my poor baby cannot smoke.

Eddie has asthma, bless his little horsey heart.

My browser is not letting me 'Like' but I love, Carne <3


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I will never. poop.  again.


With respect... you are so gay you sneeze glitter


and who is Bethany does she have a dick?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> With respect... you are so gay you sneeze glitter


And I fart Rainbows.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> This is Shash Yazhí (little bear)




Umm fuck double YUM!!!


----------



## beardo (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Oh Well it seems Bethany is not who she appeared 2 be, lmfao


Really? Did I miss something? So people are saying she's not the girl in the Avatar? Or she's a dude? Or she's a computer or a cop? Why do you guys think she's fake?
I guess if she's not real that would explain why she didn't want to hook up with me whenit came down to it after saying she was up for anything- Not existing is the only reason I can think of a woman wouldn't want to be with me so I guess it all makes sense now.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

I was at my He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named relative's house in an undisclosed neighboring medical state. Bad day. It started to rain as we rode up to his grow area (legal medical grow) and on the way up my horse spooked (I blame Bigfoot). The horse skipped to the side. I hit a branch and down I went. Assholes and elbows. Took me 10 minutes to walk back to the horse. Damn horse.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I swear I didn't hear her tak about weed at all. I mean, if we got together like Bwpz said I'd die before having to deal with a girl/guy who doesn't smoke >_<;
> 
> I LOVE ganja <3


You love weed, you're chill, you got a fuckin horse, and you're sweet.

Marry me  I'll come wherever you are, and I'll bring my shroom setup with me


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I was at my He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named relative's house in an undisclosed neighboring medical state. Bad day. It started to rain as we rode up to his grow area (legal medical grow) and on the way up my horse spooked (I blame Bigfoot). The horse skipped to the side. I hit a branch and down I went. Assholes and elbows. Took me 10 minutes to walk back to the horse. Damn horse.


Did u get ur white pants all filthy  

U make me wanna grow a penis


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2011)

I love how this went from someone saying lets see a donky show to


......


Here is a picture of my horse


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Did u get ur white pants all filthy
> 
> U make me wanna grow a penis


Pants, shirt and hat. I rolled. I heard a lot of laughter as I rolled down the hill. I will have my revenge....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I was at my He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named relative's house in an undisclosed neighboring medical state. Bad day. It started to rain as we rode up to his grow area (legal medical grow) and on the way up my horse spooked (I blame Bigfoot). The horse skipped to the side. I hit a branch and down I went. Assholes and elbows. Took me 10 minutes to walk back to the horse. Damn horse.


Wait, is this a metaphor for gay sex?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I love how this went from someone saying lets see a donky show to
> 
> 
> ......
> ...


If you want, I can show you my _horse_. ::wiggling eyebrows up and down::


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wait, is this a metaphor for gay sex?


That's strictly up to you.... and whatever medication you're taking.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I love how this went from someone saying lets see a donky show to
> 
> 
> ......
> ...


 
This is why kuroi I luv kuroi


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Pants, shirt and hat. I rolled. I heard a lot of laughter as I rolled down the hill. I will have my revenge....


Bubble gum in the hair!!!!!!
First time as a top  awww muffin use ur thighs!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

That was WAY faster than expected.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 18, 2011)

My eyes!!! My eyes!!!!! They burn!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

Um, really? Errm...

I almost feel like one of my horses has been violated just looking at that. Like looking at someone eat a cat -_-;

Oh, April, I made a thread for us to talk ponies x


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread is a time paradox. I think a post might have been deleted, but it started a new page. So when it was deleted, the page is impossible to delete. So when you click next page, it takes you right back to this page.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

lots of lucky horses out there lol...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> ummmmmm ahhh flashing lights and buttons i can push???????
> Nice cockpit Socata, soooo BIG !!



You know what they say... BIG cockpit...








BIG PLANE!


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> That was WAY faster than expected.


Ninja fingers


----------



## beardo (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This thread is a time paradox. I think a post might have been deleted, but it started a new page. So when it was deleted, the page is impossible to delete. So when you click next page, it takes you right back to this page.


I think someone posted something questionable and it got censored.


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> You know what they say... BIG cockpit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question is can u land it all by urself ?? Let me guess landing gear malfunction


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

sorry,I tried to find a picture that was no so bad lol...


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Question is can u land it all by urself ?? Let me guess landing gear malfunction


My landings are so smooth, you'd think runways were made out of little fluffy muffin's with marshmallow's on top.

And no malfunctions with any of my gear....


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> sorry,I tried to find a picture that was no so bad lol...


Ur just trying 2 get in trouble  I got nimble fingers bitch , Bring it !!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> My landings are so smooth, you'd think runways were made out of little fluffy muffin's with marshmallow's on top.
> 
> And no malfunctions with any of my gear....


Smooth move with the muffin bit


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Smooth move with the muffin bit


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Oct 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


Funny how i can hear it perfectly without sound ...lol

& then followed by saying it out loud


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Ur just trying 2 get in trouble  I got nimble fingers bitch , Bring it !!!


lol Na. I tried to find a not so bad picture lol..If you only seen the first 100 that poped up lmao...I do not know wether to say poor horse or lucky fucker


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

SocataSmoker said:


> My landings are so smooth, you'd think runways were made out of little fluffy muffin's with marshmallow's on top.
> 
> And no malfunctions with any of my gear....


LMFAO ok i need a few bongs i've got nothing . Maybe a slice of my cheesecake brownie b4 my bongs will help


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

ohmy said:


> lol Na. I tried to find a not so bad picture lol..If you only seen the first 100 that poped up lmao...I do not know wether to say poor horse or lucky fucker


1- ewwwwwwyyyy
2- bahahahahahahahahah why don't u google something not totaly nasty, true looking up frills and lace in google, guess who pops up


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 18, 2011)

Just packing my first bowl of the night... touch of Lemon Diesel with a pinch of Strawberry Cough should do.

That damn brownie cheesecake thing looked awesome, enjoy it!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

This came up... I want it!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

FUCK! IT'S 4AM I NEED TO BE AWAKE FOR CLASS

Oh, Calais has a Lace museum...

SHIT, Right, spliff, then bed...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This came up... I want it!


[video=youtube;IimDpk09wpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimDpk09wpc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread has over 15500 views!!! LMFAO


----------



## april (Oct 18, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> [video=youtube;IimDpk09wpc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimDpk09wpc&feature=related[/video]


Damn it i was looking for a good pic of Capt Jack !!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 18, 2011)

There is Pirate Lolita. I made my mother wear it to a convention once and now she likes piratey/steampunk stuff.

Okay, now I really am going to bed...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 18, 2011)

april said:


> Damn it i was looking for a good pic of Capt Jack !!!!!


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


LMFAO capt Jack Sparrow love  
But that is a good movie


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2011)

beardo said:


> Really? Did I miss something? So people are saying she's not the girl in the Avatar? Or she's a dude? Or she's a computer or a cop? Why do you guys think she's fake?
> I guess if she's not real that would explain why she didn't want to hook up with me whenit came down to it after saying she was up for anything- Not existing is the only reason I can think of a woman wouldn't want to be with me so I guess it all makes sense now.


Ignored and censored?
God Bless Larry Flint


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2011)

beardo said:


> Ignored and censored?
> God Bless Larry Flint


awww sorry dude, seems that Bethany was posting pics she claimed were just taken, but socata or someone else checked the pic and it was taken in march, also note the "riu" authentication was done via photoshop, the pic was not of her, seems bethany was a fake or posting someone elses pics.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Dominatrix April for ya...


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dominatrix April for ya...


Someone took all the images of horse penis.....


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dominatrix April for ya...


aww does my baby need to be dropped to his knees and corrected again


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 19, 2011)

beardo said:


> Someone took all the images of horse penis.....


Gotta pick your spouses better buddy.


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2011)

beardo said:


> Someone took all the images of horse penis.....


 
I did, pics of people sucking or stroking a horses cock are not appropriate for this site, or any for that matter


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 19, 2011)

What do i have to do to have some of Aprils goodies sent via postal service?

















.....................your baked goodies.


Your skillz made me mouf wata.


----------



## beardo (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Gotta pick your spouses better buddy.


How about the plan outlined in post #130?
Any input or advice? Anyone think it will work? How would it go down? Thinking of giving it a try... Let me know what you all think.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/477213-apple-pipe-13.html


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 19, 2011)

beardo said:


> How about the plan outlined in post #130?
> Any input or advice? Anyone think it will work? How would it go down? Thinking of giving it a try... Let me know what you all think.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/477213-apple-pipe-13.html


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/442005-lace-frills-3-a-7.html#post6147575

Drugs and drama.


----------



## april (Oct 19, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> What do i have to do to have some of Aprils goodies sent via postal service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheesecake in the mail could get pretty stinky, maybe u should just cum visit  
I am roasting some peanuts i grew  wanna nibble on my nuts?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 19, 2011)

Neglectful woman is neglectful...


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 19, 2011)

april said:


> Cheesecake in the mail could get pretty stinky, maybe u should just cum visit
> I am roasting some peanuts i grew  wanna nibble on my nuts?


Then i'll send you a cooler of dry ice.Keep your goodies nice an chill till they get here for me to devour.


My tongue won't reach your nuts..........but i'll do my best.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

uh wow. just made it thru the thread. xKuroiTaimax... YES!  Bethany, also YES! 

Best thread in TnT


----------



## Dankster4Life (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> uh wow. just made it thru the thread. xKuroiTaimax... YES!  Bethany, also YES!
> 
> Best thread in TnT



Sure you read all?


Bethany may possibly have a penis.Imposter.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Sure you read all?
> 
> 
> Bethany may possibly have a penis.Imposter.


D'oh! (8(l)k I didn't read anything, just skimmed for pics.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh dear.

It's been a while. Some people thought the thread was shit because it had panties, some thought it was shit because it didn't have enough panties. Nothing else until I get those DSLr shots back from the photographer. But yesterday I went shopping...

Not very fancy- just ladder lace threaded with polka dot ribbon, but the lace is black on black so you can't see too well...






PINK!






Lace edge thingamawhatsit






Bow and sparkly doodad






I'd like to see other people's pictures too! Has anyone got something with more ruffles on it?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 25, 2011)

I had an 'I hate myself and have no self-esteem' moment.

Then I got over it.

People said the thread was crap without the pics.

April said don't let what other people think stop you, it's my thread. People will respect me more for sticking to my guns etc She wouldn't close the thread

I said I was done with the thread because of the extreme amount of negativity. Then I went into a complete flashback-induced meltdown.

I posted another picture and someone said the thread went from good to bad to good again.

If you have a problem with it, go ahead and ask April to close the thread right now.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes you do have self-esteem issues and it's showing in this post right here.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I had an 'I hate myself and have no self-esteem' moment.
> 
> Then I got over it.
> 
> ...


You can't please everybody. If you attempt otherwise, all you will succeed in doing is driving yourself insane.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Oct 25, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I had an 'I hate myself and have no self-esteem' moment.
> 
> Then I got over it.
> 
> ...


not everyone is going to always agree with you.....the important part is to not let the criticism bother you....keep doin what you do so long as ur not breakin ny rules....


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

Haters gonna what?... 
[video=youtube;pIoZ1bsILF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIoZ1bsILF8[/video]

don't worry about the haters...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;e7z_ztMxBgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7z_ztMxBgk[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 26, 2011)

*"Sit back there and say my hair ain't luxurious when you know it is, bitch." *


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;e7z_ztMxBgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7z_ztMxBgk[/video]



Excellent choice CryptKeeper....You Da Fuckin Man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

im getting my girl these for crimbo







pic doesn't do them justice really.apparently we're one of only a couple of teams in the english footy league to have a birds lingerie section! i'll see if i can twist the mrs arm for a pic.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 28, 2011)

If you can manage it, we'd very much appreciate it ^^. I love them- feminine but kind of man briefs-like. There should so be more soccer-themed lingerie it makes the ladies and their men happy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 28, 2011)

That's Association Football miss...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sed ego sum homo indomitus

I am subject to no ruler,Props


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 28, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Sed ego sum homo indomitus
> 
> I am subject to no ruler,Props


LOL Thanks. The traditional translation is "Yet I am a savage man".


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL Thanks. The traditional translation is "Yet I am a savage man".


I am man undominated.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well all the real expert's are as dead as the language.Unfortunately.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I am man undominated.


LOL I added an 'a' but you forgot the 'yet'/'but'.  So we're even.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL I added an 'a' but you forgot the 'yet'/'but'.  So we're even.


I'm unbalanced. Speak for yourself.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm unbalanced. Speak for yourself.


I'm pretty even.  You're AC-DC of course?


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 28, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm pretty even.  You're AC-DC of course?


Strictly DC. I think April is AC/DC


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Strictly DC. I think April is AC/DC


And what makes you say that.  Kuroi I believe is.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Strictly DC. I think April is AC/DC



Only if i'm receiving


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 29, 2011)

You Rock Woman


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

I am. I get all lovey and protective over ladies I like :3


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

155 page thread about how awesome you look in lace and frills.


Success!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

You sweetheart :3

But we have some wish-list comparing too. I'm interested to see what the other girls are into. April has cute boots!

However, sadly, most of the pictures are from me... April has cute panties.


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

um, i did post a lacy bra pic way way way back, you're not alone kuroi


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You sweetheart :3
> 
> But we have some wish-list comparing too. I'm interested to see what the other girls are into. April has cute boots!
> 
> However, sadly, most of the pictures are from me... April has cute panties.


Where are the pictures of aprils cute panties  jokesjokes
I didn't really read the thread but send me the links of any highlights


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, I said 'most', but you can always change that Urca X3

It is up to April whether or she wants her photos highlighted or shared out, and Crypt is protective of her x

Highlights... lolness.

Glad you like the pink corset. I love tiers of things, be it lace or ruffle. I think it looks orderly and I like the overall effect of building up layers of simpler fabrics and colors.

The origins of Lolita fashion :3 (artists are the amazing Francois Boucher and Thomas Gainsborough btw)


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

excuse me if I am wrong, but I was of the impression lolita came from victorian era?
however the most paintings you posted are from the 18th century, im leaning towards rococo, though the detail in the dresses themselves tends toward the disegno, so maybe its late late late baroque.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

I was more meaning the highlights of RIU girls 
But as you may have noticed I have found a few of my favs and liked them.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

Urca said:


> excuse me if I am wrong, but I was of the impression lolita came from victorian era?
> however the most paintings you posted are from the 18th century, im leaning towards rococo, though the detail in the dresses themselves tends toward the disegno, so maybe its late late late baroque.


Indeed, the first pictures are rococo period. Lolita is a mixture of Victorian and Rococo. Sweet lolita is very often more heavily rococo-inspired though, because of it's whimsical aestheticism. It's more ridiculous poof and grandeur, just like their architecture and furniture. Bows accenting ruching, layered lace sleeves as shown above are definitely Rococo. 

Gothic Lolita, aristocrat/dandy and sailor lolita is usually more Victorian influenced. 

Most lolita is a pretty mixed and includes completely modern elements, but retains that 'feel'. The feel I love when I visit the museum to stare at pretty poofy dresses. The feel of elegance, femininity and grandeur. FUCK YES RUFFLES AND LACE AND POOFINESS!


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

oh ok! Lol im in art history and we just went over baroque, rococo, bourgeois realism, neo classicism, and romanticism. personally, not a big fan of the rococo, its too..... fluffy and stylized


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

Urca said:


> oh ok! Lol im in art history and we just went over baroque, rococo, bourgeois realism, neo classicism, and romanticism. personally, not a big fan of the rococo, its too..... fluffy and stylized


I'm in love with the aesthetic movement :3

Rococo is notoriously OTT- some of it makes me feel wonderful inside and some of it even I think is overkill. I never liked the gold and/or scalloping everything much... unless the scalloping is on a dress! 

Too much gold, too much


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

its the way they paint trees and what not, its not realistic and I hate it... every brush stroke is too fluffy


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

View attachment 1861629





hehehehehehe I can't find these on here anymore lol


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Is that you, April?


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Is that you, April?




Sure is  [video=youtube;UfcNoMnKjrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfcNoMnKjrY&feature=aso[/video]


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 29, 2011)

April, wow lady, you are very sexy.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

**wipes sweat off brow** gulp


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> April, wow lady, you are very sexy.


Awww thank u xoxox


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

obijohn said:


> **wipes sweat off brow** gulp


Would u like 2 use my panties


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 29, 2011)

I was born in april, we have something in common


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

That cerise- It's a BEAUTIFUL shade on you and your lovely ass, April <3


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That cerise- It's a BEAUTIFUL shade on you and your lovely ass, April <3


I second that!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That cerise- It's a BEAUTIFUL shade on you and your lovely ass, April <3


(April)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
I agree... Very nice April... kiss-ass<<<<<<(smokey)


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2011)

Urca said:


> oh ok! Lol im in art history and we just went over baroque, rococo, bourgeois realism, neo classicism, and romanticism. personally, not a big fan of the rococo, its too..... fluffy and stylized


It's the same with the music of that time.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

I like romantic period orchestra. I like to turn it right up and immerse myself.


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

which is why i hate the majority of classical music


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1861629
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember seeing a post penguin panties somewhere back in this thread, I WANT MY PENGUIN PANTIES or no panties on will be just as satisfying


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

Eh, we'll have to agree to disagree X3

I love rap, metal, electronica and the rest of it, but I cannot have any of it without classical. 

*resumes staring at April's behind*


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eh, we'll have to agree to disagree X3
> 
> I love rap, metal, electronica and the rest of it, but I cannot have any of it without classical.
> 
> *resumes staring at April's behind*


 
i like old music, like edith piaf, etc. just not centuries old


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;_mVW8tgGY_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mVW8tgGY_w[/video]

Für Avril.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eh, we'll have to agree to disagree X3
> 
> I love rap, metal, electronica and the rest of it, but I cannot have any of it without classical.
> 
> *resumes staring at April's behind*


 
awww wish i had some new pics 4 ya, but i'm not allowed to anymore, seems i get yelled at for making my own choices 
Why do men think it's ok for them to put their penis into other women vaginas but if i decide to post panty pics i'm called a skank or whore, hmmm lmfao and people wonder why i talk with crypt  sorry had to let it out


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> awww wish i had some new pics 4 ya, but i'm not allowed to anymore, seems i get yelled at for making my own choices
> Why do men think it's ok for them to put their penis into other women vaginas but if i decide to post panty pics i'm called a skank or whore, hmmm lmfao and people wonder why i talk with crypt  sorry had to let it out


 
_I hate jealous people..... I would find it a big turn on if my woman wanted to post pantie pics on a forum....hell yeah...._


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2011)

Urca said:


> which is why i hate the majority of classical music


Now now... Rococo is not Classical. It's transitional between Baroque and Classical or pre-classical.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;_mVW8tgGY_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mVW8tgGY_w[/video]
> 
> Für Avril.


I. Hate. Für. Elise.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> _I hate jealous people..... I would find it a big turn on if my woman wanted to post pantie pics on a forum....hell yeah...._


Best part is he posted his pics on here way back when, but that was ok  FUCK MEN and their one sided views, fuckers gonna ruin my job offer !!!! Kuroi get a strap on ur my new lover!!!!


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> Would u like 2 use my panties


 hehe where would I pee out of?? maybe they would fit on my head

In Japan, I hear they sell used panties from vending machines


----------



## silasraven (Oct 29, 2011)

hey glad you gals are comfortable in your undies. but , now i dont have anything really against it, leaving a guys mind to wonder is more than half the fun to it. along with the she keeping hands from certain area's


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

obijohn said:


> hehe where would I pee out of?? maybe they would fit on my head
> 
> In Japan, I hear they sell used panties from vending machines


LMFAO dude i think we already had this discussion, damn deja vue


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> awww wish i had some new pics 4 ya, but i'm not allowed to anymore, seems i get yelled at for making my own choices
> Why do men think it's ok for them to put their penis into other women vaginas but if i decide to post panty pics i'm called a skank or whore, hmmm lmfao and people wonder why i talk with crypt  sorry had to let it out


 You're not a skank or whore.... but you are my bitch.


----------



## Urca (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO dude i think we already had this discussion, damn deja vue


that was a long long time ago


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I. Hate. Für. Elise.


LOL Why??


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> Best part is he posted his pics on here way back when, but that was ok  FUCK MEN and their one sided views, fuckers gonna ruin my job offer !!!! Kuroi get a strap on ur my new lover!!!!


I use to be the jealous type in my early 20,s but that because she cheated, fucked my head up bad because I loved her sooo much... But now at 32, I realize Im one sexy beast and I would actually encourage my lady to post pantie pics to tease the fellows and show off that fine ass that only I am allowed to spoon with....lol....


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I remember seeing a post penguin panties somewhere back in this thread, I WANT MY PENGUIN PANTIES or no panties on will be just as satisfying







hahahaha these panties


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> I use to be the jealous type in my early 20,s but that because she cheated, fucked my head up bad because I loved her sooo much... But now at 32, I realize Im one sexy beast and I would actually encourage my lady to post pantie pics to tease the fellows and show off that fine ass that only I am allowed to spoon with....lol....


I can recognize a fellow mind.  Get your guitarist pic back up.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're not a skank or whore.... but you are my bitch.



Toujour mon amour


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Now now... Rococo is not Classical. It's transitional between Baroque and Classical or pre-classical.


 Yup Yup. Classical is an umbrella term which you _can_ use. Just make a distinction between the Classical _period_'s music and that of Baroque etc as you mentioned. We got that drilled into us. We had a timeline of musical movements that the instructor would strike vigorously with a large stick until we recited them back to him in order, including overlapping period -_-; He was a scary man who was having a secret love affair with (lol) the gay Classics teacher.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> hahahaha these panties


Yes but I wanted to see you wearing them? And I am now considering looking for a male equivelant for me  reeeoowww


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> I use to be the jealous type in my early 20,s but that because she cheated, fucked my head up bad because I loved her sooo much... But now at 32, I realize Im one sexy beast and I would actually encourage my lady to post pantie pics to tease the fellows and show off that fine ass that only I am allowed to spoon with....lol....


Ya well he cheated multiple times in the first month we were together, i caught him red handed bringing a girl home and going out with another, i stayed thinking it was a huge mistake and he was sorry,( ya i was weak) but it took me a long time to realize why i actualy stayed, now the question is do i go? We were suppose to move and get excellent jobs, but in the last few days he is saying he wont go because he does not trust me , i spend to much time online, i say BS, what i post is not private, he can see all i read yet he chooses to make things up since he has never been faithful to a women, no himself!! 
I hate men !! i was happy and feeling fiesty so i bumped my old pics only to get yelled at by someone who posted his own panty shots on here, ya i'm sure he is reading every word i write, he stalks me online lmfao, damn my life is fucked lmfao


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> Toujour mon amour


Versprechen? lol Excusez-moi, damn Google Translate.  

Promesse?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> Ya well he cheated multiple times in the first month we were together, i caught him red handed bringing a girl home and going out with another, i stayed thinking it was a huge mistake and he was sorry,( ya i was weak) but it took me a long time to realize why i actualy stayed, now the question is do i go? We were suppose to move and get excellent jobs, but in the last few days he is saying he wont go because he does not trust me , i spend to much time online, i say BS, what i post is not private, he can see all i read yet he chooses to make things up since he has never been faithful to a women, no himself!!
> I hate men !! i was happy and feeling fiesty so i bumped my old pics only to get yelled at by someone who posted his own panty shots on here, ya i'm sure he is reading every word i write, he stalks me online lmfao, damn my life is fucked lmfao


 Votre petit cul pouvait le frapper de haut en bas dans la rue.
Ne faites pas confiance si Google.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Yes but I wanted to see you wearing them? And I am now considering looking for a male equivelant for me  reeeoowww


I want them but the big bad wolf wont let me model them  

I'm assuming the male version has a bigger "chin" area


----------



## obijohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Damn, you're an adult. Do or post what you want!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2011)

should i post a pic of my pussy?

it's really furry and soft.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> I want them but the big bad wolf wont let me model them
> 
> I'm assuming the male version has a bigger "chin" area


Where is the dislike button here?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> Ya well he cheated multiple times in the first month we were together, i caught him red handed bringing a girl home and going out with another, i stayed thinking it was a huge mistake and he was sorry,( ya i was weak) but it took me a long time to realize why i actualy stayed, now the question is do i go? We were suppose to move and get excellent jobs, but in the last few days he is saying he wont go because he does not trust me , i spend to much time online, i say BS, what i post is not private, he can see all i read yet he chooses to make things up since he has never been faithful to a women, no himself!!
> I hate men !! i was happy and feeling fiesty so i bumped my old pics only to get yelled at by someone who posted his own panty shots on here, ya i'm sure he is reading every word i write, he stalks me online lmfao, damn my life is fucked lmfao


 
Im very very confused...(very very stoned)...Is Crypt the gent you are referring to? Or is he just your net buddy?...lol... Regardless, It sounds like a sad situation your in... I get from you your not happy in ways but in other ways your are.... Remember, do what's in better interest for you.... Don't live for somebody else if It doesn't make YOU happy.... Do what makes you happy without hurting other's unjustly... But if they deserve it... So be it....(sorry for rambling, this wonder woman is some dank stuff...lol)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Im very very confused...(very very stoned)...Is Crypt the gent you are referring to? Or is he just your net buddy?...lol... Regardless, It sounds like a sad situation your in... I get from you your not happy in ways but in other ways your are.... Remember, do what's in better interest for you.... Don't live for somebody else if It doesn't make YOU happy.... Do what makes you happy without hurting other's unjustly... But if they deserve it... So be it....(sorry for rambling, this wonder woman is some dank stuff...lol)


She lives with an ex boyfriend. Has for a while.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> She lives with an ex boyfriend. Has for a while.


 
Ahhhh got ya.... When's she moving in with you man??


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> She lives with an ex boyfriend. Has for a while.


 
LMFAO after he read this i was yelled at even more bahahahaha 

Ur a trouble maker 

No we still share a bed, well maybe not after this evening .


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Oct 29, 2011)

"No we still share a bed, well maybe not after this evening "

Sounds like a good idea.....lol.....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO after he read this i was yelled at even more bahahahaha
> 
> Ur a trouble maker
> 
> No we still share a bed, well maybe not after this evening .


Words only hurt the weak so I know you're going to be very fine. Family deaths on the other hand can hurt people very much.  So tell him he can go fuck himself for me K?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Ahhhh got ya.... When's she moving in with you man??


I guess after her 3 year contract's up.


----------



## april (Oct 29, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I guess after her 3 year contract's up.


Or possibly much sooner


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

Suppose we'll have to wait and see. I'm taking a shower. Must attend a wake tomorrow.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 29, 2011)

lol Guess it died.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eh, we'll have to agree to disagree X3
> 
> I love rap, metal, electronica and the rest of it, but I cannot have any of it without classical.
> 
> *resumes staring at April's behind*


Animals as Leaders?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a Lace and Frills thread. Orca has jacked even this thread, I have lost faith in humanity, for another countless time.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

what is going on in this thread?

I can't tell if it's forum gold or not...

crypt getting people in trouble! who would have thought


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> what is going on in this thread?
> 
> I can't tell if it's forum gold or not...
> 
> crypt getting people in trouble! who would have thought


The purest gold...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

i want one of these


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i want one of these


That would be about 17k little buddy. lol I do have a quarter pound of gold though. Mainly interested in Silver.  I love it so. Have many kilos.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

I gotta get into some gold/silver collecting....

I like the 10oz bar... makes adding up the value easier..

sure would take up a lot less space for someone who doesn't believe in banks!


And unlike cash it doesn't loose value with inflation...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> lol Guess it died.


Wow. That's a fuckload of ruffles!!

I know alot of people who do the investment thing. It probably is the most sensible idea, but unless I have cash in hand it feels intangible to me. I'm too scared to do those kind of 'spend first and the money comes later/break a few eggs to make an omelette'-type investments... Like property development.

@anotherdaymusic 

I thought you were talking about me for a second! I just looked them up and they seem very interesting. Silverchair, Keane and Muse are also well known for incorporating orchestral sections into their music. Beautiful. Ooh, I just got the Studio Ghibli Soundtrack Collection on Violoncello yesterday- the Wolf's Rain soundtrack too ^^

I don't really get humans alot of the time, Crypt. That's why I spend extensive hours in the woods when I can. Sniffing about, howling, chasing small animals and generally being myself. 

Everyone thread jacks at times. It would be unfair for me to start screaming 'Hey! This is my thread! MineMineMine!!!!' in the middle of a sensitive moment. Poor April.

It's fighting in a thread that saddens me. So, back on topic, does anyone else like Thomas Gainsborough?? :3


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

@anotherdaymusic 

I thought you were talking about me for a second! I just looked them up and they seem very interesting. Silverchair, Keane and Muse are also well known for incorporating orchestral sections into their music. Beautiful. Ooh, I just got the Studio Ghibli Soundtrack Collection on Violoncello yesterday- the Wolf's Rain soundtrack too ^^

I was definitely talking to you  Interesting music selection. Check this band out called As tall as Lions, one of my all time fav bands. maybe something up the self titled album or the You Cant Take It With You album. That one has more electronic songs you might really like. I had to actually look up whole thomas gainsborough. Are you an art major?


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 30, 2011)

I like this thread... Pictures of sexy women in lingerie, horses, and funny comments. Now question is why am I still awake reading it ? Lol gonna try to go to bed now


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

same boat man..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> @anotherdaymusic
> 
> I thought you were talking about me for a second! I just looked them up and they seem very interesting. Silverchair, Keane and Muse are also well known for incorporating orchestral sections into their music. Beautiful. Ooh, I just got the Studio Ghibli Soundtrack Collection on Violoncello yesterday- the Wolf's Rain soundtrack too ^^
> 
> I was definitely talking to you  Interesting music selection. Check this band out called As tall as Lions, one of my all time fav bands. maybe something up the self titled album or the You Cant Take It With You album. That one has more electronic songs you might really like. I had to actually look up whole thomas gainsborough. Are you an art major?


I thought you were literally talking about me (the animal) being the Leader like it was a crazy thing X3

I did art in high school. I'm just starting a degree in video game design. I just really love his paintings... Frank Dillon too. I have a thing for the Aesthetic movement, though Gainsborough was before this period.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I thought you were literally talking about me (the animal) being the Leader like it was a crazy thing X3
> 
> I did art in high school. I'm just starting a degree in video game design. I just really love his paintings... Frank Dillon too. I have a thing for the Aesthetic movement, though Gainsborough was before this period.


HAHAHAHA i didnt catch that the first time, that is funny. Yeah that makes sense. What part of the world do you live in? theres no way you are up at 830 right now. hahah. Video gaming? That is awesome.. that is a very interesting field to jump in. I used to be an art major all through school, then turned into music.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm in London. And I tend to go to bed around 3-4 am and wake up at 7 am. 

It is an intense course, let me tell you, I'm under alot of pressure...

I too was the 'art student in the music room'. At Streatham High we had open music practice rooms. It was a private school (I had a bursary, yay me) full of kids who had $1600 a year music tuition -_-; I got bored and fed up one day of instruments being nothing more than ornaments to me, so at 15 I sat in front of a piano and have been in orchestras and bands ever since.

x


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm in London. And I tend to go to bed around 3-4 am and wake up at 7 am.
> 
> It is an intense course, let me tell you, I'm under alot of pressure...
> 
> ...


Now every time I read your posts my inner voice has a UK accent,lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 30, 2011)

The idea of a "UK accent" could prove a tad insulting to some  haha.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm in London. And I tend to go to bed around 3-4 am and wake up at 7 am.
> 
> It is an intense course, let me tell you, I'm under alot of pressure...
> 
> ...


Ha. That is sweet. I wish I could play in orchestra again, or concert. I played the trumpet for 7 years and the baritone for another 3 years, then got bored and gave up. LOL. 2 years later I picked up a guitar, and havent put it down for 9 years about now, and drums for 4. Music is so relaxing, and my best friend  Well study hard for that class, it will pay off. Video games have been getting insane in the past 5 years. Well, i gotta run, gonna go hit some grandaddy


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The idea of a "UK accent" could prove a tad insulting to some  haha.


and to the rest of us, a major turn on


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So, back on topic, does anyone else like Thomas Gainsborough?? :3


If he's not related to Aeris/Aerith Gainsborough I don't care. -.-


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

I've always been in love with van gogh fan. And liked da vinci for always having apprentices do his masterpieces... I always liked how he would just "finish" them and they would do all of the leg work. But i havent studied art in years :/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> and to the rest of us, a major turn on


Oh my :3

But seriously, there is no such thing as a UK accent. I'd say the variation across the whole of the United Kingdom is more diverse that across the United States. As I mentioned in Urca's French thread- the accents of myself and my household are far from 'the queen's english'.

You need to see this movie. I DO NOT speak like this but it is hilarious, especially to watch baked and it's basically us taking the piss out of our own South London youth. A bit like Ali G but following on from Kidulthood.

Kidulthood
[video=youtube;TunQD2ZDz7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TunQD2ZDz7Q&feature=related[/video]

Anuvahood
[video=youtube;6X3mDD1wqPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X3mDD1wqPQ&feature=related[/video]







Apparently Fruitellas are badman. Lol when I googled the image of a Fruitella packet they were talking about sales going up since it was in the movie X3


I was kind of waiting for someone to mention Aerith lol 

Hey Crypt, I will play Aerith's theme just for you. Will post it tomorrow.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

There is an accent, us americans as a whole have an accent compared to uk as a whole. we both have our variations, but because I am american, your sexy accent is far cooler than ours.  Hey how old are you btw? it is sort of hard to judge for me.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> There is an accent, us americans as a whole have an accent compared to uk as a whole. we both have our variations, but because I am american, your sexy accent is far cooler than ours.  Hey how old are you btw? it is sort of hard to judge for me.


I was basically saying the american accent varies less across the whole country than the UK, because it is comprised of 4 countries- one of which doesn't always get on with it's southern half, which sounds quite familiar... I think most Londoner's are completely lost outside of London. Even still, I do not understand those 'Cockney' people in the East End of London at all. But I get you, my cousins from Florida sound a world apart from our pastor from South Carolina.

I am 18, by the way.







MY LORD, IT'S ON SALE!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

I love when Kuroi says she's 18 to a person flirting with her. lol


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

nice, i live in florida, and have lived all over the us. I agree, you guys have more variation im sure, but there are some crazy talking people here, mostly lazy americans making up accents hahaha.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I love when Kuroi says she's 18 to a person flirting with her. lol


I dunno, I thought she told him she was 18 cause he asked how old she was. lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I dunno, I thought she told him she was 18 cause he asked how old she was. lol


 Was that ever debated? lol Depending on where you are 18 is illegal believe it or not.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Was that ever debated? lol Depending on where you are 18 is illegal believe it or not.


 Wow. But then again, It's odd (but pleasant) to me that 14 year olds aren't all drinking in the states.

But is he seriously flirting? I swear half of what people say to me, they are joking, so I'm never too sure. I haven't gotten anyone into trouble, have I? 0_o;

If he is flirting with me, do you think he could send me one of those dresses for my birthday :3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wow. But then again, It's odd (but pleasant) to me that 14 year olds aren't all drinking in the states.
> 
> But is he seriously flirting? I swear half of what people say to me, they are joking, so I'm never too sure. I haven't gotten anyone into trouble, have I? 0_o;
> 
> If he is flirting with me, do you think he could send me one of those dresses for my birthday :3


Are you going to fuck him? Than maybe. Most of what he said was subtle but not everything.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was basically saying the american accent varies less across the whole country than the UK, because it is comprised of 4 countries- one of which doesn't always get on with it's southern half, which sounds quite familiar... I think most Londoner's are completely lost outside of London. Even still, I do not understand those 'Cockney' people in the East End of London at all. But I get you, my cousins from Florida sound a world apart from our pastor from South Carolina.
> 
> I am 18, by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

April in Lolita would be something to see. lol


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm 18 too.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I'm 18 too.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> xKuroiTaimax said:
> 
> 
> > I was basically saying the american accent varies less across the whole country than the UK, because it is comprised of 4 countries- one of which doesn't always get on with it's southern half, which sounds quite familiar... I think most Londoner's are completely lost outside of London. Even still, I do not understand those 'Cockney' people in the East End of London at all. But I get you, my cousins from Florida sound a world apart from our pastor from South Carolina.
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

I think April and I need to go for a girl's night out... with parasols, because they are pretty and for no other function X3

Errm... perhaps after a few months of leisurely conversation, bonding time and having me cook dinner. That is, if he still actually wants to and he doesn't mind Dahl and some form of cassava every night.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> April in Lolita would be something to see. lol


LOL it would be fun, but i prefer this


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> april said:
> 
> 
> > xKuroiTaimax said:
> ...


Psssst. Sir. So is yours.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah, just looks young, thats why i asked.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> LOL it would be fun, but i prefer this


1950s Halterneck Polka-dot Dress from Vivien of Holloway

http://www.vivienofholloway.com/


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> yeah, just looks young, thats why i asked.


Would you like to take me out for an ice cream cone sometime? I'm 18.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


>


Victorian Vampires from the New Mens line by InCharacter. 

http://www.incharacter.com/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

I shall take April to Camden- simply the best place for genuine vintage, military, rockabilly, psychobilly, gothic, punk and otherwise alternative clothing. I know a good few stores with hundreds of pretty dresses like that one.

Hell Bunny do some more 'gothed-up' incarnations.













Edit: April finds the Stuff and Crypt helps us find out where to go and buy it XD

April, I want to 'Like' your posts but occasionally the 'Like' button doesn't seem to come up for me x


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think April and I need to go for a girl's night out... with parasols, because they are pretty and for no other function X3
> 
> Errm... perhaps after a few months of leisurely conversation, bonding time and having me cook dinner. That is, if he still actually wants to and he doesn't mind Dahl and some form of cassava every night.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


>


 You can TinyPic all the Visualize.Us you want I can still locate it's origin. 

http://fashionfrillsandbaileysthrills.wordpress.com/2010/09/19/daily-inspiration-3/


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

What L33t hax0ring skillz is cryptkeeper using to do this.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> What L33t hax0ring skillz is cryptkeeper using to do this.


 I'm not a hacker.  I'm just phenomenally acquainted with the internet.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Bailey's thrills... I used to use the username Bailey elsewhere because my subspecies is Canis Lupus Baileyi (remember from pages a way back?)

I think Crypt enjoys this locating thing, really.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I shall take April to Camden- simply the best place for genuine vintage, military, rockabilly, psychobilly, gothic, punk and otherwise alternative clothing. I know a good few stores with hundreds of pretty dresses like that one.
> 
> Hell Bunny do some more 'gothed-up' incarnations.
> 
> ...


Excuse me for allowing, "The Gay" to leak out... but... that first dress is adorable.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Excuse me for allowing, "The Gay" to leak out... but... that first dress is adorable.


I'll give you $50 if you wear it and post pix. I think that would supersede the gay pink unicorn guy.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

It's okay, Carne, the first dress is covered with scantily clad women in suggestive poses so you don't lose any 'man-points' lol

Yes it is indeed adorable. I love them, but I couldn't pull of the look. Lolita often goes down a similar route, with all the petticoats and bows but I think Urca would suit that alot better than me.

EDIT: DO IT!

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASEPLEASE I wanna see Carne in a pretty dress! He'd look so prettiful


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Crypt just likes feeling like a smarty pants  But did he actualy post links to the pics i posted


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Crypt just likes feeling like a smarty pants  But did he actualy post links to the pics i posted


You mean these links?

http://i44.tinypic.com/108e814.jpg 
http://i42.tinypic.com/ve81f4.jpg 
http://i42.tinypic.com/14jc201.jpg


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Crypt just likes feeling like a smarty pants  But did he actualy post links to the pics i posted


Lol April, I was too busy finishing up this Actionscript to check!

It's nearly 1 am and I've already decided I'm just going to work at home tomorrow as I get more done anyway. TIME TO ROLL A VERY LARGE SPLIFF!

You know if you were in my room right now I'd let you have some <3


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'll give you $50 if you wear it and post pix. I think that would supersede the gay pink unicorn guy.


The pilot light in gay hell will go out before that happens. Suns will burn out and turn to ash. The earth will cease to exist. Cockroaches will rule the universe. Yeah, that likely.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The pilot light in gay hell will go out before that happens. Suns will burn out and turn to ash. The earth will cease to exist. Cockroaches will rule the universe. Yeah, that likely.


So it's merely an eventuality?


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You mean these links?
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/108e814.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/ve81f4.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/14jc201.jpg


 
Why bother, not sure what the point was but ok.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The pilot light in gay hell will go out before that happens. Suns will burn out and turn to ash. The earth will cease to exist. Cockroaches will rule the universe. Yeah, that likely.


I'm going to cry


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> So it's merely an eventuality?


If that makes your day complete, then sure.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay :3

Carne will take April and I dress shopping in a unicorn-driven carriage!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Why bother, not sure what the point was but ok.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Why bother, not sure what the point was but ok.


Seconded, I'm afraid ^^:


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yay :3
> 
> Carne will take April and I dress shopping in a unicorn-driven carriage!


bahahahaha fucking Epic Kuroi !!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm going to cry









Look at the baby... LOOK AT THE BABY!!!


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


ahhh Typical crypt response


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL *still trying to roll with one hand on the keyboard*

I think I'll use the last of those watermelon rips and make it big and pretty.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> ahhh Typical crypt response


 There is no point other than to simply entertain and be entertained my eternally frustrating and incredibly lovely little mistress.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is no point other than to simply entertain and be entertained my eternally frustrating and incredibly lovely little mistress.


::BLUSH:: awww...Crypt.. I knew you cared but... dude... this is kind of fast. I'm a chocolates and diamond ring kind of gal.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is no point other than to simply entertain and be entertained my eternally frustrating and incredibly lovely little mistress.


Is it wrong to wanna choke and rape u all at the same time, !! É noooooo i lost my question mark lmfao oh the irony lmfao !! crypt how do i fixÉÉÉÉÉÉ


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

Karma. she's a bitch and on her cycle.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Is it wrong to wanna choke and rape u all at the same time, !! É noooooo i lost my question mark lmfao oh the irony lmfao !! crypt how do i fixÉÉÉÉÉÉ


Go to Start Menu, Go to Control Panel, Regional and Language Options, Keyboards and Languages, Change keyboards.
It should show English-US.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Is it wrong to wanna choke and rape u all at the same time, !! É noooooo i lost my question mark lmfao oh the irony lmfao !! crypt how do i fixÉÉÉÉÉÉ


No. Choking can be fun sometimes...


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> ::BLUSH:: awww...Crypt.. I knew you cared but... dude... I'm a chocolate flavoured diamond studded cock ring type of gal .


LMFAO oh Carne u can`t ride this unicorn unless im on the horn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No. Choking can be fun sometimes...


GOD DAMN IT I'M TO NICE ANYMORE..... If I didn't give a shit about April getting pissed I could tear you apart with a fucked up witticism...


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Go to Start Menu, Go to Control Panel, Regional and Language Options, Keyboards and Languages, Change keyboards.
> It should show English-US.


I'm curious to know how she caused that in the first place.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO oh Carne u can`t ride this unicorn unless im on the horn


ouch.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm curious to know how she caused that in the first place.


She hit the shift key and the control key at the same time.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> GOD DAMN IT I'M TO NICE ANYMORE..... If I didn't give a shit about April getting pissed I could tear you apart with a fucked up witticism...


Don`t mess with my puppy!!! 

Since when are U NICE ééé lol


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm curious to know how she caused that in the first place.


Damn kittens, lol no i just smash my keys when my laptop freezes, lol ask crypt there was a time when this happened daily


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

éééééééééééé!!


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> éééééééééééé!!


ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ ééééééé!!!!!$$$$$


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Don`t mess with my puppy!!!
> 
> Since when are U NICE ééé lol


Are you sure you like her? Really?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'd like to see other people's pictures too! Has anyone got something with more ruffles on it?


*sniff sniff


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Are you sure you like her? Really?


Why do say such things all the time, u enjoy trying to creat drama then crying wolf don`t u !!
Sorry i`m not gonna entertain u this evening, other people actualy wanna chat


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Why do say such things all the time, u enjoy trying to creat drama then crying wolf don`t u !!
> Sorry i`m not gonna entertain u this evening, other people actualy wanna chat


 No. lol I don't enjoy creating it, just participating. I never complain about forum drama. You do. But what can I say? You're my mistress. WHATEVER you say goes... If only I was your master.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> *sniff sniff


Ph&#7903; ho


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

you guys definitely sound like you are dating hahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2011)

this is so gay.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No. lol I don't enjoy creating it, just participating. I never complain about forum drama. You do. But what can I say? You're my mistress. WHATEVER you say goes... If only I was your master.


Well if u did not participate and flame the drama people might not feel the need to insult me, but again that amuses u right É (im not fixing it!! ) lol


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> you guys definitely sound like you are dating hahaha


Cyber lover, get it right


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> this is so gay.


No gay is watching half a dozen bikers gobble down their pogos, the satisfied look on their faces scared the hell out of me


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> this is so gay.


Why, thank you!


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> No gay is watching half a dozen bikers gobble down their pogos, the satisfied look on their faces scared the hell out of me


What the hell is a pogo?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Heheh. I honestly don't think this day could get any worse.  But thanks for the... well whatever you've done April.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> No gay is watching half a dozen bikers gobble down their pogos, the satisfied look on their faces scared the hell out of me


this is gayer than a dude is a red damask caftan smoking a virginia slim out of a long cigarette holder.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> What the hell is a pogo?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne, you are special- I am only half gay. A HALF CHILD!!!!!

April, I see what you did there ^^ 

...Eh


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> this is gayer than a dude is a red damask caftan smoking a virginia slim out of a long cigarette holder.


mother fucker, did u hack Carne`s webcam(É)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Spliffety doo dah


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Heheh. I honestly don't think this day could get any worse.  But thanks for the... well whatever you've done April.


Sometimes it seems you two are talking another language. 



UncleBuck said:


> this is gayer than a dude is a red damask caftan smoking a virginia slim out of a long cigarette holder.


I left my camera on again?????



UncleBuck said:


>


That's not edible. At least the stick isn't.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Carne, you are special- I am only half gay. A HALF CHILD!!!!!
> 
> April, I see what you did there ^^
> 
> ...Eh


Special Ed?


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> What the hell is a pogo?


Corndog É lol hotdog covered in batter then deep fried


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


>


[youtube]4H3Ko1WyxxI[/youtube]


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> mother fucker, did u hack Carne`s webcam(É)


Shit. Beat me to it.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Spliffety doo dah


 that looks like a special birthday spliff.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Corndog É lol hotdog covered in batter then deep fried


 POGOs are the shiznit! that red box is the color of goodness lol

good with hot mustard


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Corndog É lol hotdog covered in batter then deep fried


The place by my grandma's does the best corndogs ^^

I love smoking at her place. She makes dinner, I make dessert, she gets shotguns and then we go on a munchie run :3

Okies, off to smoke again, then I'm taking you all to bed with me.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

'Worst possible day?' I think Crypty is sad because I didn't try to bite him. 



anotherdaymusic said:


> that looks like a special birthday spliff.


Not until next month- but you can send me the dress early :3


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

Wonders what sleeping in a wolf den is like.. hmm...


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

ha.  thats an expensive box to ship


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Heheh. I honestly don't think this day could get any worse.  But thanks for the... well whatever you've done April.


Awwww my poor baby needs some love and TLC, U have had a shitty day  
!! Awww everyone send cryptypoo some hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 'Worst possible day?' I think Crypty is sad because I didn't try to bite him.
> 
> 
> 
> Not until next month- but you can send me the dress early :3


Someone in his family passed away so my sweety is feeling kinda blue


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

damn crypt, you should drink some jack daniels. feel better brotha.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> damn crypt, you should drink some jack daniels. feel better brotha.


If he could only drink my sweet soothing nectar Nirvana is all he would feel


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Oct 30, 2011)

I rarely drink too, but when I do, I drink Dos Equis..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 30, 2011)

Then I offer my licks and nuzzles and warm fur to Crypt and may he find comfort in his time of grief.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


Very pretty, not 2 long and just the perfect amount length train


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

whatcha think? not bad not bad at aLL


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like two characters from the movie, Men in Black.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

its all about the love baby


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


>


David Nakayama.  I love that dudes art.

http://www.blogduwebdesign.com/graphisme/25-incroyables-illustrations-de-femmes/194


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

[youtube]D4-PcMSxrUA[/youtube]


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I. Hate. Für. Elise.


 Oh look at all the fun I missed! I blew my back out with especial panache and have a coupla minutes at the 'puter before the evil gnomes start up the jackhammers again. 
Music ... I like Bach, and I like Beethoven and the Romantics who followed him, but i confess no love lost for the Wiener Klassik. I thought my least favorite composer was Mozart until I heard some Haydn. My goodness, that is the "legit" equivalent of elevator music ... or perhaps the ponies&rainbows store a former colleague astutely called Toxic Cute Dumps. cn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Heureux Veille de la Toussaint


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


>


Dora the Explorer done all growed up, and is now exploring partyin in a canyon ...


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

I luv this pic


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> I luv this pic


Very nice!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

i find that one kind of pornagraphic tbh but im not a fashionista


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> i find that one kind of pornagraphic tbh but im not a fashionista


 Pornography shows sexual acts, Erotica shows sexual imagery with the intent to sexually arouse, and erotic images show seductive/alluring subject matter.

Distinctions, they're what make us separate. lol Double meaning.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

defintley an erotic image then, it didnt get me turned on just i found it, well the emphasis wasnt on the outfit.
Mybe it wasnt supposed to be.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


>


ME......... l


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> defintley an erotic image then, it didnt get me turned on just i found it, well the emphasis wasnt on the outfit.
> Mybe it wasnt supposed to be.


Well depends what UR looking at and putting emphasis on, i personaly find it very hard to properly view erotic clothes unless they are filled in, i'm still puzzled as to how u view that pic erotic if it did not stir ur pants ? unless ur a chick


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> defintley an erotic image then, it didnt get me turned on just i found it, well the emphasis wasnt on the outfit.
> Mybe it wasnt supposed to be.


you aren't into them "ladybirds" are you? lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Well depends what UR looking at and putting emphasis on, i personaly find it very hard to properly view erotic clothes unless they are filled in, i'm still puzzled as to how u view that pic erotic if it did not stir ur pants ? unless ur a chick


Well i was trying to find something i liked about the outfit and all i can see is an ass in my face.
Depends on perspective, nice point april
edit- i could say it didnt inspire me


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

@dr greenhorn im from here pal


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you aren't into them "ladybirds" are you? lol


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Well i was trying to find something i liked about the outfit and all i can see is an ass in my face.
> Depends on perspective, nice point april
> edit- i could say it didnt inspire me


What's wrong with a fine ass in ur face?  how bigs ur monitor? lmfao and ur suppose to be looking at her bum, well the frilly lace panties covering her bum is what caught my eye, but different visuals to encourage strokes from different folks i guess 
gotta ask if i inspire u, what will u do ? hehehehehe don't dangle a carrot i will follow it (it's the shape)  hahahahaha


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


he asked where i was from in my album pic comments




april said:


> What's wrong with a fine ass in ur face?  how bigs ur monitor? lmfao and ur suppose to be looking at her bum, well the frilly lace panties covering her bum is what caught my eye, but different visuals to encourage strokes from different folks i guess
> gotta ask if i inspire u, what will u do ? hehehehehe don't dangle a carrot i will follow it (it's the shape)  hahahahaha


its a normal size hehe (or thats what i tell myself)
i thought you posted it cos you liked the outfit, i was being a critique 
Needing to see the outfit on the human form i like that april im learning


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> he asked where i was from in my album pic comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL u don't need to like or enjoy the pic or outfit, i only ask why, i find it curious to ask people why lol i know annoying but i'm just so damn curious about what goes on inside other peoples minds, like when 2 poeple see the same pic 
Oh damn nothing beats a live naughty outfit show, everyone gets giggly and excited, fantasia parties are awesome, i'm always first in the circle to grab the newest toy or fabric, even if the model is displaying such item


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Sex toy parties, fashion parties, tupperware parties, jewlery parties, avon parties... Are any of these things actually parties?


----------



## ganjames (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Sex toy parties, fashion parties, tupperware parties, jewlery parties, avon parties... Are any of these things actually parties?


rainbow parties.

now _that's_ a party!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


make that 4 thumbs down. ladybird meaning man turned woman, most could pass for a chick,. some actually hot. many in vietnam and thailand. 

his screen name had the impression that he was vietnamese, so I used ladybird as a joke. but when I took a look at his albums, I had a feeling he wasn't from vietnam so I asked where he was from in his albums. he didn't have a vistor message board on his profile.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

ganjames said:


> rainbow parties.
> 
> now _that's_ a party!


Ya that's a party. lol I was talking about strictly female parties.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

i know i dont need to like it, hell i didnt like it hehe im just participating is all, but one does know when they like what they see
go on inspire me
fabrics are nice lol
*going to chop some dank


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> make that 4 thumbs down. ladybird meaning man turned woman. many in vietnam and thailand.
> 
> his screen name had the impression that he was vietnamese, so I used ladybird as a joke. but when I took a look at his albums, I had a feeling he wasn't from vietnam so I asked where he was from in his albums. he didn't have a vistor message board on his profile.


I know what a ladybird is. lol I don't know why I couldn't find the right definition in there.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Ya that's a party. lol I was talking about strictly female parties.


Sweety over here the men join the fun


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 30, 2011)

april said:


> Sweety over here the men join the fun


 I'm not coming to any Tupperware, Avon, or Jewlery parties. The other two maybe.


----------



## april (Oct 30, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm not coming to any Tupperware, Avon, or Jewlery parties. The other two maybe.


U will if i say so sweety  when I put on ur leash and command u to follow me I want ur nose on my perky cheeks 
Chin up sweety watch out for my heels


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> U will if i say so sweety  when I put on ur leash and command u to follow me I want ur nose on my perky cheeks
> Chin up sweety watch out for my heels


 Or else WHAT.


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Or else WHAT.


I'm sorry , u were not given permission to speak  lips together like a good boy sweety 
Or wait u need mittens  lmfao


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> I'm sorry , u were not given permission to speak  lips together like a good boy sweety
> Or wait u need mittens  lmfao


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> U will if i say so sweety  when I put on ur leash and command u to follow me I want ur nose on my perky cheeks
> Chin up sweety watch out for my heels





april said:


> I'm sorry , u were not given permission to speak  lips together like a good boy sweety
> Or wait u need mittens  lmfao


 Is it strange I got a boner while reading these?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Is it strange I got a boner while reading these?


No. But I'd still much prefer to sit on the couch with a glass of Whiskey in one hand and Joint in the other, while Led Zeppelin blaring and her mouth on my dick.  But we can vary it up.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

hahaha puke


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Is it strange I got a boner while reading these?


I can't say yes cause reading it again i kinda got myself excited 

Does ur boner get the pleasure of brushing against silky soft man undies?


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> hahaha puke


Damnit in this thread we swallow


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry guys just got wierd for a minute, i was here jimmy was here jimmy was horny, your copping a suck on the lounge and so on

^^hahaha april nice!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> hahaha puke


Shh you enjoyed reading that



april said:


> I can't say yes cause reading it again i kinda got myself excited
> 
> Does ur boner get the pleasure of brushing against silky soft man undies?


well I am laying flat on my bed yes in a way. It was sort of rubbing more against my belly button and shirt though.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

^ i was til you came in here jimmy, it was only me and them, and they didnt know i was here!! hahaha
and now your making me sick again, hahaha


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

taken it to the PMs i see you horny devils hahaha


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't seen her for about a half hour. lol So no. I'm going to sleep in about an hour however.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

boo! nw, have a nice evening crypt unless you want me to make soothing ocean noises until you go to sleep


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah Tran it's 3AM where she is so I assume shes asleep lol.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

It's about 3:30. lol And you sir?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

6PM here and 6:30 PM where Tran is I think.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

do crypt keepers even sleep?


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

LOL had my snack and it's time to crash, im done!! not gonna lie i kinda feel asleep an hour or so ago lol damn weed 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

Late night water wax dabs! OHHHHHHMMMMMMM1







Now thats what I call sexy ^^^^^


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Late night water wax dabs! OHHHHHHMMMMMMM1


You're kidding me! I was just thinking about you, Matt! Well, your hash actually  I was taking dabs of my latest batch of BHO and I thought to myself "Man, I'd love to try some of that sexy ice wax", and here you are!! Fucking bizarre!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If he's not related to Aeris/Aerith Gainsborough I don't care. -.-


[video=youtube;wKpOU2MsIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKpOU2MsIGY[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 31, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> You're kidding me! I was just thinking about you, Matt! Well, your hash actually  I was taking dabs of my latest batch of BHO and I thought to myself "Man, I'd love to try some of that sexy ice wax", and here you are!! Fucking bizarre!


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 31, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Late night water wax dabs! OHHHHHHMMMMMMM1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you tease like that? so hot...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;wKpOU2MsIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKpOU2MsIGY[/video]


 I was expecting an english accent


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I was expecting an english accent


I detect a slight accent. Nice vid Kuroi


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;wKpOU2MsIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKpOU2MsIGY[/video]


OMG ur so fucking awesome!!! Ur voice is so pretty and I LUV UR ACCENT!!!! Wow Kuroi u got some skills girl!!


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> why you tease like that? so hot...


He's no tease, this man can please


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I was expecting an english accent


*points below*



xKuroiTaimax said:


> "I myself have never been raised with the 'Queen's English'- amongst close cousins from Florida and Canada, minded by a grandmother with a strong Trini accent after all these years and a mother with a typical south london accent. My dad speaks more 'plainly', nothing in particular is stressed or muted. Not 'posh' and not 'Innit do, bruv.' "


There isn't even such a thing as an English accent. To me, 'scousers' (liverpool folk) and those in the East End of London (that's only on the other side of my city!) make no sense at all -_-;

Glad you like the vid though. I've been focusing on piano lately so my flute has suffered alot. I may upload again after more of a warm up. Tonari no Totoro music, anyone? I was thinking of doing Path of the Wind.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> OMG ur so fucking awesome!!! Ur voice is so pretty and I LUV UR ACCENT!!!! Wow Kuroi u got some skills girl!!


She sounds middle-class to me. Definitely doesn't sound like the common folk. Didn't she say that she went to a public school?


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

Airwave said:


> She sounds middle-class to me. Definitely doesn't sound like the common folk. Didn't she say that she went to a public school?



Not sure what kind of school she has attended, she is well eduacted, but she did mention that her school was featured in a movie, something about the piano? she seems like she was given a similar education as I , but i could be wrong. I was in a private school, uniforms and small classes, more a school that focused on education over sports and shit , either way i would love to hang out and just listen to her talk


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Shh you enjoyed reading that
> 
> 
> well I am laying flat on my bed yes in a way. It was sort of rubbing more against my belly button and shirt though.


How tall are u? just doing a few mental calculations  LOL reminds me of a friend who was making out with this guy (she was drunk) next thing i knew she was asking him" what's that" while poking at his waistband  rflmao


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 31, 2011)

About 175-180cm or 5'7 to 5'9
Haha yeah been in that situation before also when drunk haha.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 31, 2011)

classic! lolz. I didn't know that middle class had a sound. private schools for the win, they don't call the cops as quickly as public schools...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually I grew up in the Ghettoooooo lol

http://www.tntmagazine.com/tnt-today/archive/2011/03/30/girl-5-man-35-shot-in-brixton-london.aspx

http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/15662747

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1988896.stm



Airwave said:


> She sounds middle-class to me. Definitely doesn't sound like the common folk. Didn't she say that she went to a public school?


Yeah, I went to an upper class high school where the kids had more money than sense... I had a bursary and scholarship so didn't pay a penny. I wish I didn't go though,, because the standard of teaching was no better and it was full of dumbass kids with rich parents.

Middle class? The type that own two cars? I wish lol


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I grew up in the Ghettoooooo lol
> 
> http://www.tntmagazine.com/tnt-today/archive/2011/03/30/girl-5-man-35-shot-in-brixton-london.aspx
> 
> ...


Aww kuroi most families in my area have more vehicles then family members lol (it's a canuck thing)
I dunno the guys seem to need to own multiple trucks, and even cars, we have 2 cars and 3 trucks in my home and were far below middle class, ha in a few months i will skip a few classes and giggle as my bank account keeps growing muhahahahaha maybe a trip to London might be in order next year 
Ya my mom and step dad are well off but i prefer to not live off my parents money, i don't like feeling like i owe anyone anything  Yes my education was paid for but only because i lost my father at a young age.
Actualy kuroi most people that live in the city (Toronto) don't own cars, they uses the subway and GO train , vehicles only reflect ur status if u allow it


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey kuroi ur good with language, can u please explain when "then" and "than" should be used??? lol I noticed u seem to use both and i don't know how or when to tell which is correct!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;wKpOU2MsIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKpOU2MsIGY[/video]


Stop it. I want to fuck with you but I can't if you play Aeris's theme.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 31, 2011)

then is IF something thEn something. if you go to the store then get me a loaf of bread please.

thAn is in comparison. 5 is bigger than 2.


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> then is IF something thEn something. if you go to the store then get me a loaf of bread please.
> 
> thAn is in comparison. 5 is bigger than 2.


 
Thank u!!!! This i get!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

London has some of the most expensive public transport in the world, lol it's crippling me XP Mama owns the car and she's teaching me how to drive it :3

You can say 'rather than', 'bigger than' etc. In this context, 'than' is used as a comparative word.

'Then' is usually indicative of time. Eg 'I will call my dealer, then buy some potato chips' or 'He rolled a joint, then she took a hit'. It can also kind of mean 'in that case' eg. 'If you don't like winter, then why do you like Christmas?' or 'Hurry up, then!'


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

Then is in the future.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> Hey kuroi ur good with language, can u please explain when "then" and "than" should be used??? lol I noticed u seem to use both and i don't know how or when to tell which is correct!!!!


*Than is used in comparative statments:*

My dog is cuter _than_ yours.

*Then is used as a time marker or in a sequence of events:*

I finished my sandwhich, _then_ I had desert.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

Crypty, you want to fuck with me? :3

[video=youtube;WKCtO80sW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCtO80sW14[/video]

EDIT: I ran out of memory at the end so that's why it stops so abruptly ^^; Crappy phone voice recorder.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Crypty, you want to fuck with me? :3
> 
> [video=youtube;WKCtO80sW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCtO80sW14[/video]


I wouldn't use 'fuck' if I was in the same city as you. 

Love the gameplay, even most of the story. But FFX was one of my least favorite FF.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> muhahahahaha maybe a trip to London might be in order next year


Come here so we can get very high and I will play piano for you into the night <3


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> London has some of the most expensive public transport in the world, lol it's crippling me XP Mama owns the car and she's teaching me how to drive it :3
> 
> You can say 'rather than', 'bigger than' etc. In this context, 'than' is used as a comparative word.
> 
> 'Then' is usually indicative of time. Eg 'I will call my dealer, then buy some potato chips' or 'He rolled a joint, then she took a hit'. It can also kind of mean 'in that case' eg. 'If you don't like winter, then why do you like Christmas?' or 'Hurry up, then!'



I didn't drive until i was 23, I always dated guys who had cars lol and the never let me drive, dear lord Learning to drive in London would be scary, don't u guys drive on the right side instead of the left? 
Ur such a smarty pants  LOL ur exemple phrases are epic lmfao Thank u for explaining


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Then is in the future.


The future eh love


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> *Than is used in comparative statments:*
> 
> My dog is cuter _than_ yours.
> 
> ...


HEHEHE i feel like calling u Miss Morgan now, all we need is a chalkboard and a pointer stick 

But thanks ur exemples are very clear and simple, ur little guy is gonna be a smart cookie


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Crypty, you want to fuck with me? :3
> 
> [video=youtube;WKCtO80sW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCtO80sW14[/video]
> 
> EDIT: I ran out of memory at the end so that's why it stops so abruptly ^^; Crappy phone voice recorder.


Wow that was truly beautiful kuroi, ur fingers flow so nicely  I listened while enjoying my first bong of the day


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Crypty, you want to fuck with me? :3
> 
> [video=youtube;WKCtO80sW14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKCtO80sW14[/video]
> 
> EDIT: I ran out of memory at the end so that's why it stops so abruptly ^^; Crappy phone voice recorder.


Heheh. God damn I hated Princess Monoke.  Howl's Moving Castle was awesome. I even say that being someone who was a fan of the book before watching the movie. Japanese people are some wily bastards.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't hate on the wolves, Mononoke Hime was a masterpiece. Howl's movie castle was fun, but not one I would watch over and over again. Mononoke gave me chills, and there were so many subtle, poignant moments that made it special and unforgettable for me. There wasn't any objectification of San, either, and she is one of the best female lead I've seen in any movie. Lol, even Nausicaa had panty flashes. Wait... was she even wearing panties?? I'm convinced both Nausicaa and Mononoke were a great influence on Avatar. They both follow the same lines of Pocahontas (as with Dances with Wolves, Fern Gully etc) but specifics and feel reminded me hugely of Miyazaki's work. Didn't stop me enjoying the CG though.

Anyway I was talking about Totoro- one of the greatest family movies ever made in my opinion. I'm going to work out the note for 'Path of the Wind' when I finish my coursework.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> Wow that was truly beautiful kuroi, ur fingers flow so nicely  I listened while enjoying my first bong of the day


So glad you like ^^ It was the first 'proper' piece of music I decided to teach myself after a week or so of messing around with the keys. The school talent show was a month away so I though 'What can I do?' Then I thought 'I shall learn piano!!' 

I give Nobuo Uematsu sole credit for making me a musician.

Do check out other pieces from the Final Fantasy video game series. If you liked this, you should check out minimalist composers like Michael Nyman, Philip Glass and Ludovico Einaudi too <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Don't hate on the wolves, Mononoke Hime was a masterpiece. Howl's movie castle was fun, but not one I would watch over and over again. Mononoke gave me chills, and there were so many subtle, poignant moments that made it special and unforgettable for me. There wasn't any objectification of San, either, and she is one of the best female lead I've seen in any movie. Lol, even Nausicaa had panty flashes. Wait... was she even wearing panties?? I'm convinced both Nausicaa and Mononoke were a great influence on Avatar. They both follow the same lines of Pocahontas (as with Dances with Wolves, Fern Gully etc) but specifics and feel reminded me hugely of Miyazaki's work. Didn't stop me enjoying the CG though.
> 
> Anyway I was talking about Totoro- one of the greatest family movies ever made in my opinion. I'm going to work out the note for 'Path of the Wind' when I finish my coursework.


Of course you'd love it.  Bet it really spoke to you and your depersonalization didn't it.


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;7ufjeTqOhuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ufjeTqOhuM&feature=related[/video]



I luv luv Norah Jones and Diana Krall


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> So glad you like ^^ It was the first 'proper' piece of music I decided to teach myself after a week or so of messing around with the keys. The school talent show was a month away so I though 'What can I do?' Then I thought 'I shall learn piano!!'
> 
> I give Nobuo Uematsu sole credit for making me a musician.
> 
> Do check out other pieces from the Final Fantasy video game series. If you liked this, you should check out minimalist composers like Michael Nyman, Philip Glass and Ludovico Einaudi too <3


[video=youtube;RqLKYhhfA_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqLKYhhfA_Q&feature=related[/video]

This gives me all sorts of awesome feelings, love the beat


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Of course you'd love it.  Bet it really spoke to you and your depersonalization didn't it.


Well, it did. Having a crazy wolf girl as a main character was a bonus, but even if you took that out of the story it was an amazing film. I love the camera tracking they used in alot of scenes- at times it felt like a live action movie. It goes to show what good storyboarding will achieve- be very specific about angles, pans and framing, then get the animators to stay true to it. They don't shy away from foreshortening and 360 views do they!

Lucky me, I got the Ghibli classics collection for 'cello at the convention. I've been listening to it on repeat all day.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> [video=youtube;7ufjeTqOhuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ufjeTqOhuM&feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> I luv luv Norah Jones and Diana Krall


Ahh, Norah Jones, Sarah Mclachlan, Katie Melua, Nerina Pallot, Eva Cassidy... some lovely voices.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 31, 2011)

Woooo its my B-day !!! What didju get me !!! <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Woooo its my B-day !!! What didju get me !!! <3


Ah, there you are!

I feel honored that you choose my thread to declare your birthday X3

Happy Birthday sir! How is going so far? Got any plans? Seeing friends/family?


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 31, 2011)

I want hugs from April & Kuroi !! Lace & Frillz included 

so what are you ladies going to be for halloween.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 31, 2011)

I will be here @ home w/ my lonesome passing out candy..working out. <3 I am not doing anything until the new year. I am trying to reach some goals before making new 1s for 2012.
I had to run down to the clinic to grab a few grams of there top fliight to celebrate & change it up.


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Woooo its my B-day !!! What didju get me !!! <3


Awww happy birthday muffin !!!! Did the real world require ur assistance for a while? I missed u 
ummm 65478 cyber spanks coming ur way!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol, I don't celebrate Halloween. I went to a convention on the 29th and my costume is in Inspired Art. On the way back people were giving me funny looks but I lol at how no one finds Halloween costumes strange. I did see a few people in Halloween costumes going to early parties but they looked like total shit compared to some of the BREATHTAKING cosplay I saw. Normal people don't know anything about costume XP

Yeah, you were gone for ages!! But you are back now so I give you cuddles <3


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I want hugs from April & Kuroi !! Lace & Frillz included
> 
> so what are you ladies going to be for halloween.


Well since i can't be ur nymph i will just get high and imagine i am 

Crypt was suppose to take me to a masquerade ball in Paris


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes I tend to sway away now & then.. but it is the few RIU members who bring me back! you gals included,.. Cyber Spanky Spanky  my fav! Awww a masquerade ball! that would be niice & yesss that would be a sexiified & Hott costume for you April. 

Oh & I could not agree more Kuroi! You will see a few good costumes around but the majority! My God That 500lb Woman Should Have Not Decided To Be Pocahontas.!!.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> Well since i can't be ur nymph i will just get high and imagine i am
> 
> Crypt was suppose to take me to a masquerade ball in Paris


LOL No I wasn't but we were supposed to be together today.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 31, 2011)

it's the thought that counts.


The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL No I wasn't but we were supposed to be together today.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> it's the thought that counts.


She'll get her day in Paris. Let's just hope a masquerade ball is there to be attended to.


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yes I tend to sway away now & then.. but it is the few RIU members who bring me back! you gals included,.. Cyber Spanky Spanky  my fav! Awww a masquerade ball! that would be niice & yesss that would be a sexiified & Hott costume for you April.
> 
> Oh & I could not agree more Kuroi! You will see a few good costumes around but the majority! My God That 500lb Woman Should Have Not Decided To Be Pocahontas.!!.


More like Porkyfatass


----------



## april (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL No I wasn't but we were supposed to be together today.



But we are together in our own cyber mansion atop troll mountain ( it's that place we send all the deleted messages 2 )


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

april said:


> But we are together in our own cyber mansion atop troll mountain ( it's that place we send all the deleted messages 2 )


 Forever cyber lovers.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.grandcosplayball.com/html/entry.html

Come to London and I'll take you as my date to the Grand Cosplay ball <3 It's always around my birthday and really close to my house and I'm finally old enough to go this year!

For Budzski


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

morning smokers tokers and jokers, greets from across the ocean
peanut butter toast anyone


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 31, 2011)

1:25 am here and I'm STILL doing coursework. *sigh*

I feel like the odd one out- everyone in my house hold is crazy about peanut butter but I can't stand it XP

I'll make you toast, anyway x


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yes I tend to sway away now & then.. but it is the few RIU members who bring me back! you gals included,..


Awww...shucks... ::blush:: kick a rock.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

You are definitely the catcher. Need meat on your tough Butch friends ya little Femme huh.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You are definitely the catcher. Need meat on your tough Butch friends ya little Femme huh.


You shouldn't talk about rawbudzski like that.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You shouldn't talk about rawbudzski like that.


lol I wasn't even talking about him. x) Why is he fat? I haven't seen him.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> lol I wasn't even talking about him. x) Why is he fat? I haven't seen him.


I don't know why he's fat! How rude! Ask him. (tell me what he said later)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I don't know why he's fat! How rude! Ask him. (tell me what he said later)


I meant to put a comma. lol It should have been "Why, is he fat?"

I don't think he's fat.


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I meant to put a comma. lol It should have been "Why, is he fat?"
> 
> I don't think he's fat.


coward.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> coward.


I don't care you twisted old fruit.
[video=youtube;Yk8T9xAlsvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk8T9xAlsvE[/video]


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

crunchy peanut butter at that
does anyone else have there breakfeast at lunch? and cereal before bed i think its a stoner thing
this thread i like because i like fashion. confession: im really in need of a wardrobe makeover, more so then ever before in my life, im still wearing t-shirts from about4 years ago hahaha!! well i was this year, ive got a few new things, im mostly in pyjamas in the winter and boxer briefs in the summer, im in boxers right btw and its 3 in the afternoon
peace + good vibes


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 31, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't care you twisted old fruit.


you make me sound like a prune.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

^i dont mind a few prunes occasionally lol, lots of fiber too


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 31, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> ^i dont mind a few prunes occasionally lol, lots of fiber too


Just hit on the resident gay guy.  That'll earn ya some good brownie points. x)


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

i dont follow brother crypt?! nawww i hate when this happens


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

some flowers for the gay community


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> http://www.grandcosplayball.com/html/entry.html
> 
> Come to London and I'll take you as my date to the Grand Cosplay ball <3 It's always around my birthday and really close to my house and I'm finally old enough to go this year!
> 
> For Budzski


 I know the bow does nothing but I still want to un-tie it


----------



## april (Nov 1, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I know the bow does nothing but I still want to un-tie it


With ur lips, teeth, fingers or toes?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh April! *nervousblush*


----------



## april (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;f8AvvaC8sZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8AvvaC8sZk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

EEEEEEeeeeeee!!! April, I feel so dirrrrty ^^;;;

*hides face*


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

I like where this is going


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Crypt, you got an axe to grind with me? If not stfu.
Have a nice day
1


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just hit on the resident gay guy.  That'll earn ya some good brownie points. x)


you and uncle buck keep runnin from me.. am i not cool enough for yall to pick on??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm praying for Tran Dinh's protection.

He'll appreciate a lubricated condom when Crypt assrapes him... *looks away*


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeh cos I'm fucking worried
Check my posts, nothing but dank tutorials and helping growerS with a side of fun for sanity.
Yer barking up the wrong tree, use the ignore button.
And thennnnn?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't said a single word to you, until now.  But if you want...?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Yeh cos I'm fucking worried
> Check my posts, nothing but dank tutorials and helping growerS with a side of fun for sanity.
> Yer barking up the wrong tree, use the ignore button.
> And thennnnn?


The thing is, even if you are a really nice person, if Crypt decides to hound you (for want of a better phrase), he will.

I'd offer you my protection but even wolf fangs aren't much help over the interwebs.

I've never used the ignore button, it feels too much like giving in to me ^^;

EDIT: Oh dear. Too late.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> you and uncle buck keep runnin from me.. am i not cool enough for yall to pick on??


 I haven't ran from you? lol I felt as if we were real cool until I slowly felt animosity rising.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

cryptkeeper, you have MAIL!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> cryptkeeper, you have MAIL!


Ya I just responded guy. lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Let's have it then. Or leave it, up to you. I know what I want


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

It kind of disgruntles me to see a serious PM back from you with a question like that but it really heartens me to see you're an honest and caring person.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Let's have it then. Or leave it, up to you. I know what I want


Let me guess, you want to kill the Cryptkeeper.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> It kind of disgruntles me to see a serious PM back from you with a question like that but it really heartens me to see you're an honest and caring person.


 It was an Urca-esque question but I felt the need to respond in kind.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

No just a friendly toker here.
Besides, your already dead


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Let me guess, you want to kill the Cryptkeeper.


wheres dsb??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> wheres dsb??


 Banned. A long time ago. lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Tra lalalalalala


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Banned. A long time ago. lol


Im missing his his drunk rant threads.......theres been some bullshit on here recently


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Banned. A long time ago. lol


ahh...i havnt been payin attention last few weeks......im sure hes lurking...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> Im missing his his drunk rant threads.......theres been some bullshit on here recently


Im not. lol With him gone I don't have to listen to rants from others.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't you kind of feel bad for him? Think of his life and how much he enjoyed spending time at this place. I'm sure it was a lot like therapy for him.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Don't you kind of feel bad for him? Think of his life and how much he enjoyed spending time at this place. I'm sure it was a lot like therapy for him.





> it really heartens me to see you're an honest and caring person.


I'm quite honest, alas, I'm not very caring.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Im not. lol With him gone I don t have to listen to rants from others.


lol I know you aren't.It was funny for a minute coming on here and seeing him snapping about you


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> lol I know you aren't.It was funny for a minute coming on here and seeing him snapping about you


I'm pretty vain and full of myself, but even I don't usually say this, he was genuinely jealous of me.  Popularity, intelligence, and of course April liking me. I don't think I'm all that popular, but he'd ALWAYS say that he's as popular as me. lol I have a ton of enemies so that doesn't say much for him.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

dsb? Double Sour... Bubble?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm pretty vain and full of myself, but even I don't usually say this, he was genuinely jealous of me.  Popularity, intelligence, and of course April liking me. I don't think I'm all that popular, but he'd ALWAYS say that he's as popular as me. lol I have a ton of enemies so that doesn't say much for him.


You know what, despite everything, I admire your honesty. And he _was_ was jealous of April liking you. I'm just sad he started all those stupid threads and went looking for trouble...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn Silly Boy??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Damn Silly Boy??


I never worked it out either.

I'm having my bedtime spliff and getting into bed... Really in so much pain, I'm having trouble breathing... Head hurts, joints hurt, feel like I'm being stabbed all over... Ugh..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Damn Silly Boy??


What the fuck was your name again? I've searched for the past 10min and can't find a single one of your posts.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You know what, despite everything, I admire your honesty. And he _was_ was jealous of April liking you. I'm just sad he started all those stupid threads and went looking for trouble...


ya....it got old...fast...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Down south boy.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm pretty vain and full of myself, but even I don't usually say this, he was genuinely jealous of me.  Popularity, intelligence, and of course April liking me. I don't think I'm all that popular, but he'd ALWAYS say that he's as popular as me. lol I have a ton of enemies so that doesn't say much for him.


thats why it was so funny.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

riiight right. Don't know him.
Although I am from the south (hemisphere)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> thats why it was so funny.


To the outside viewer, and if not for extenuating circumstances, me as well.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

probably his initials I remember he said his name was doug


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> probably his initials I remember he said his name was doug


Doug southern boy?


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> To the outside viewer, and if not for extenuating circumstances, me as well.


lmfao it did get dragged on,he was pissed lol


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Doug southern boy?


possibly.....


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Dot wot up I see you made MOD, good choice riu. 
At least you been here awhile, experience counts


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> lmfao it did get dragged on,he was pissed lol


He really got pissed when I put him on ignore.  The only person I ever put on ignore. lol


----------



## ganjames (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Dot wot up I see you made MOD, good choice riu.
> At least you been here awhile, *experience counts*


that's what she said


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeh baby .....


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Dot wot up I see you made MOD, good choice riu.
> At least you been here awhile, experience counts


 thanks glad to see someone thinks so


The Cryptkeeper said:


> He really got pissed when I put him on ignore.  The only person I ever put on ignore. lol


I know you remember woodstock hippy....I had her on ignore for awhile.Cant do it with nobody else,its to tempting to read


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

woodstockhippy was a girl? Ha!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> thanks glad to see someone thinks so
> 
> 
> I know you remember woodstock hippy....I had her on ignore for awhile.Cant do it with nobody else,its to tempting to read


I can't do it because you're literally being ignorant.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> woodstockhippy was a girl? Ha!


I think I remember her saying she was but fuck if I know lol


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can't do it because you're literally being ignorant.


about hat now? lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> about hat now? lol


If you intentionally put someone on the 'ignore list' you're being intensely ignorant.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Woodstock hippy was balls out crazy I know that much


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

While we're in the clothes thread, what did you guys think of my Pokemon costume?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> While we're in the clothes thread, what did you guys think of my Pokemon costume?


Hated it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Constructive criticism?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Constructive criticism?


Don't do it again?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Was shit, *saying this while building something


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If you intentionally put someone on the 'ignore list' you're being intensely ignorant.


fuck it,they can take it however they want lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, straight up I never saw it, I'm sure it was good as everything looks on you. 
Sorry I forgot we are in the fashion thread. Waamp waaa


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Was shit, *saying this while building something


What didn't you like so much?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What didn't you like so much?


The fact that you weren't standing in front of him ready to fuck. I'd imagine.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

what page isit on kuroi?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess that's good... I worked damn hard on making that thing. It might get me into Neo magazine again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 1, 2011)

...... said:


> what page isit on kuroi?


I couldn't find it either.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/479501-pokemon-costume-wip.html


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What didn't you like so much?


Please refer to post 1916 and excuse my ignorance I'm not on a pc atm, not so user friendly


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I guess that's good... I worked damn hard on making that thing. It might get me into Neo magazine again.


Gee I fel so bad I'm sorry sometimes one talks before thinking. I like your style fa sheezy


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 1, 2011)

umm.... is that my mom calling? Gotta go.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> Gee I fel so bad I'm sorry sometimes one talks before thinking. I like your style fa sheezy


Thankyou sir 

Were you here, I'd bake you a cake made with love <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> umm.... is that my mom calling? Gotta go.


 Might be your Bear.


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

It didn't look bad,I'd fuck a girl dressed like a pokemon.Never seen that pokemon before though


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;-XsSoMBVF3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XsSoMBVF3w[/video]


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [video=youtube;-XsSoMBVF3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XsSoMBVF3w[/video]


lmfao give you dat pokedick


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou sir
> 
> Were you here, I'd bake you a cake made with love <3


 That is some fucking strong innuendo.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 1, 2011)

I am an Umbreon, one of the second generation evolved forms of Eevee. I met a kid dressed as an Eevee. Her mama made her costume and she asked for a picture with me. Then there was a really hot girl in a Raichu (evolved Pikachu) costume and a corset, too. So we took a picture together x


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not even reading! Hawwt pic, your ass says 'come n get it!
Nice! 10 points
The hat I dunno


----------



## ...... (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I am an Umbreon, one of the second generation evolved forms of Eevee. I met a kid dressed as an Eevee. Her mama made her costume and she asked for a picture with me. Then there was a really hot girl in a Raichu (evolved Pikachu) costume and a corset, too. So we took a picture together x


 You got it,I'll be surprised if they dont put you in the magazine


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 1, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I am an Umbreon, one of the second generation evolved forms of Eevee. I met a kid dressed as an Eevee. Her mama made her costume and she asked for a picture with me. Then there was a really hot girl in a Raichu (evolved Pikachu) costume and a corset, too. So we took a picture together x


Hahah I love it! If you don't mind let's see the pic with you and the Raichu girl lol! Since when did they make pokemon costumes ?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Hahah I love it! If you don't mind let's see the pic with you and the Raichu girl lol! Since when did they make pokemon costumes ?


They make everything on Etsy.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I am an Umbreon, one of the second generation evolved forms of Eevee. I met a kid dressed as an Eevee. Her mama made her costume and she asked for a picture with me. Then there was a really hot girl in a Raichu (evolved Pikachu) costume and a corset, too. So we took a picture together x


 You look really good in that, would look better out of it


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

april said:


> With ur lips, teeth, fingers or toes?


 Hmm probably teeth


----------



## Airwave (Nov 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I am an Umbreon, one of the second generation evolved forms of Eevee. I met a kid dressed as an Eevee. Her mama made her costume and she asked for a picture with me. Then there was a really hot girl in a Raichu (evolved Pikachu) costume and a corset, too. So we took a picture together x


Would you have sex while wearing that costume? 

Serious question.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, I put alot of work (craft glue and cotton thread) into it <3



Airwave said:


> Would you have sex while wearing that costume?
> 
> Serious question.


That'd be a tad impractical. It's pretty hot in there. And I'm not a pokemon Furry so it'd be kind of weird.

I made my costume but they do all sorts. Anthro-style pokemon illustrations (fanart) are common, so naturally people had a go at making a costume of a humanoid pokemon. The simplest ones are fleecy pyjama jumpsuit type things.

Vaporeon costume concept (another eevee evolution :3)






Vaporeon







This is what you get if you go down the Ebay route







Which sucks compare to this


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

Hopefully the Raichu girl does't google herself and it links back to here lol, then again, cosplay photos end up in all sorts of weeeiiird places...

Isn't she super cute?!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cute although the raichu needs to be a little more orange or maybe thats just the camera.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 2, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Very cute although the raichu needs to be a little more orange or maybe thats just the camera.


need to zoom in


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

It is an odd shade of orange- but then again it must have been hard for her to find a leotard in the right shade. It looks like a quick cosplay as it's all store-bought except for the ears and tail, but it looks good.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

Fucking Jessica Nigri.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK DID SHE MAKE A ZANGOOSE SO CUTE!







TO THIS













Ohmyjeebus I love her- her smile is so cute <3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

Well her costumes aren't all that great. They're just skimpy and show off things...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

Who cares... she's cute XP She may have only made the ears, tail and modified the gloves but... she's cute!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 2, 2011)

@xkuroi you are so cool


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> @xkuroi you are so cool


Thankyou sir x

And I've got to be gracious- she's a famous popular cosplayer and I'm happy for her success.

I love all you cuddly fluffy people <3


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well her costumes aren't all that great. They're just skimpy and show off things...


isnt that the point??


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> isnt that the point??


To me, the point of cosplay is to accurately emulate the character (in terms of technical proficiency)- that is the art in creating them. The fun is in the careful planning and construction, sourcing things that will match your reference photo then making sure the costume is durable enough to last the day of a convention. Cosplay gets competitive, and when you see the REAL professional cosplayers, everything you eer did kind of pales into insignificance lol.


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 2, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well her costumes aren't all that great. They're just skimpy and show off things...



so true i googled this girl so i could check her out. shes definitely a hottie but thats the only reason she is popular. all her costumes are identical. high heels, super short skirt, (insert tail/belt here), bikini/titty top, headband with ears//hat/bandana. im so disgusted by her costumes i think that if i met her i would immediately take her home and make her take all that silly stuff off.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

forgetiwashere said:


> so true i googled this girl so i could check her out. shes definitely a hottie but thats the only reason she is popular. all her costumes are identical. high heels, super short skirt, (insert tail/belt here), bikini/titty top, headband with ears//hat/bandana. im so disgusted by her costumes i think that if i met her i would immediately take her home and make her take all that silly stuff off.


Pretty much all of them. Couple outfits aren't, but all anime ones are. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQJq8yTLrjc&t=2m10s

Dude in that video is a bit of a douche, but I think it works out in favor of his 'charm'. My favorite part in the whole video is like, the 3 seconds after Jessica Nigri.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 2, 2011)

I made arts, guys, check it out X3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 2, 2011)

If it has ANYTHING to do with wolves, I don't think most people will care.  Now. Are they at all erotic?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Now thats not very nice crypt


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 2, 2011)

^^hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## forgetiwashere (Nov 2, 2011)

"*Dude in that video is a bit of a douche, but I think it works out in favor of his 'charm'. My favorite part in the whole video is like, the 3 seconds after Jessica Nigri."* 

thank you crypt that was hilarious


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 3, 2011)

pokemon costumes isn't very lacey or frilly now is it?

also nudity or GTFO!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

Nudity and Crpyt will set the wolfhound on me again. I'm not allowed, peole get upset when I post naughty stuff. Make me.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2011)

You'll upset my blood pressure, possibly cause death with nudity (heart attack wouldn't be the worst way to go ). There is however something kind of empowering about getting naked in front of someone (or somebodies).


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You'll upset my blood pressure, possibly cause death with nudity (heart attack wouldn't be the worst way to go ). There is however something kind of empowering about getting naked in front of someone (or somebodies).


See... It's dangerous! And I have a picture wearing just a novelty ganja garland as well...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> See... It's dangerous! And I have a picture wearing just a novelty ganja garland as well...


TBH I was hoping you were a sadist.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Make me.


dont tempt me


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> See... It's dangerous! And I have a picture wearing just a novelty ganja garland as well...


Ya we've seen that before. You posted that in the RIU Boobies thread.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

Not everyone's seen it- people keep asking for whatever they 'missed' in Lace and Frills because they don't want to sift through all the posts. Well, if it's there already, I'm not going to repost it XP


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Not everyone's seen it- people keep asking for whatever they 'missed' in Lace and Frills because they don't want to sift through all the posts. Well, if it's there already, I'm not going to repost it XP


Not even for bacon? Crispy bacon?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

MMMnnn freaking bacon... I want your bacon! nomnomnom... If you find, you can repost- I'm not, or Crypt will spank me.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> MMMnnn freaking bacon... I want your bacon! nomnomnom... If you find, you can repost- I'm not, or Crypt will spank me.


Oh you so plainly wish. I'll choke you with your Yaoi art and throw you off London Bridge. Huh? How's that strike you? Kinky enough?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> MMMnnn freaking bacon... I want your bacon! nomnomnom... If you find, you can repost- I'm not, or Crypt will spank me.


Well, we can do this the hard way then.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 3, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Well, we can do this the hard way then.
> View attachment 1869322View attachment 1869324


LMFAO.  +rep


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LMFAO.  +rep


Seconded :3



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Oh you so plainly wish. I'll choke you with your Yaoi art and throw you off London Bridge. Huh? How's that strike you? Kinky enough?


I don't draw Yaoi; don't give me ideas.

London Bridge is cool to smoke on with the views and battleships but kind of cold and dirty to fall in.

The spanking and choking sounds like fun but... you have no skin XP


----------



## ohmy (Nov 3, 2011)

I am going to post some pictures of my nuts hangging out of my undies for ya's ..


----------



## grnstarx (Nov 3, 2011)

absolutely beautiful.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG 'If I show you mine if you show me yours' 0_O

I don't have any nuts I'm afraid...


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I am going to post some pictures of my nuts hangging out of my undies for ya's ..


Please no ... cn


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 3, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I am going to post some pictures of my nuts hangging out of my undies for ya's ..


no thx.....thats cool.....


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 3, 2011)

yucky, no nuts.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 3, 2011)

[video]http://comedians.jokes.com/whitney-cummings/videos/whitney-cummings---balls-are-disgusting/[/video]

...wouldnt let me just post vid...


----------



## TigerClock (Nov 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;7b05pf9Dqnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b05pf9Dqnw [/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 3, 2011)

ohmy said:


> I am going to post some pictures of my nuts hangging out of my undies for ya's ..


That. I would like to see. I really don't think a single male on this site has the (excuse the pun) balls to pull a stunt like that.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 3, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> That. I would like to see. I really don't think a single male on this site has the (excuse the pun) balls to pull a stunt like that.


Do gays have balls?


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 3, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Do gays have balls?


Big ol' hairy pendulous furry ones.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't worry I will take on Crypt and his wolfs. I eat wolfs for breakfast. Honestly though I would probably consider taking on a wolf in eral life to see Kuroi neked.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Don't worry I will take on Crypt and his wolfs. I eat wolfs for breakfast. Honestly though I would probably consider taking on a wolf in eral life to see Kuroi neked.


Just because you 'take -something- on' doesn't mean you're going to win. You're not.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just because you 'take -something- on' doesn't mean you're going to win. You're not.


....id like to watch....u get the popcorn ill grab some beer...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Just because you 'take -something- on' doesn't mean you're going to win. You're not.


 No me saying I can take it means I am saying I would be able to handle it as it is nothing I can't handle. In this sense I am meaning I would be able to win against it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> ....id like to watch....u get the popcorn ill grab some beer...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> No me saying I can take it means I am saying I would be able to handle it as it is nothing I can't handle. In this sense I am meaning I would be able to win against it.


Well yes. You can use it in a sense and mean that you're going to win. However you didn't use it in the sense regardless of if you intended to/ meant it.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


what.......the fuck am i looking at???


oh...lmao....its eatin popcorn.....HA!...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well yes. You can use it in a sense and mean that you're going to win. However you didn't use it in the sense regardless of if you intended to/ meant it.


 Either way bring it on mate!


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> what.......the fuck am i looking at???
> 
> 
> oh...lmao....its eatin popcorn.....HA!...


Yeah I thought the one on the left was doing something else


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Either way bring it on mate!


Already conceded your point? If you can't handle extended and advanced cogitation how are you ever going to keep your wits in battle.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Already conceded your point? If you can't handle extended and advanced cogitation how are you ever going to keep your wits in battle.


 Brains don't make you a better fighter  I know from experience as I am on of the best fighters at my gym and I am retartedely stupid but I will win in any fight so that's all that matters


----------



## ohmy (Nov 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> That. I would like to see. I really don't think a single male on this site has the (excuse the pun) balls to pull a stunt like that.


ok,but first I am going to keep same undies on for two weeks after eating fast food then flip em around so you can see my nuts and the skid mark all in one shot


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I am retartedely stupid


Well, I believe this part. Unfortunately I have to concede that.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I will win in any fight so that's all that matters


That mentality is cool, until someone beats your ass.


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

always someone stronger or faster or even if not, you will get old


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

sso said:


> always someone stronger or faster or even if not, you will get old


You don't need to be in the top tier of physical strength or speed if the ones in it are dumb as rocks.


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You don't need to be in the top tier of physical strength or speed if the ones in it are dumb as rocks.


as long as you dont get cocky or overconfident.


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

even the dumbest of brutes can have a lucky day, and the cleverest of men make mistakes.

lol as dumbledore said.

the wiser you get, the more intelligent, the greater mistakes you become capable of..


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That mentality is cool, until someone beats your ass.


 Not true, I have lost fights before and will in the future but I keeo the metality that I will win every fight I go into


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

sso said:


> as long as you dont get cocky or overconfident.


There are many 'if's and 'as long as's.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

sso said:


> even the dumbest of brutes can have a lucky day, and the cleverest of men make mistakes.
> 
> lol as dumbledore said.
> 
> the wiser you get, the more intelligent, the greater mistakes you become capable of..


Swiped that witticism right out of my hands...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You don't need to be in the top tier of physical strength or speed if the ones in it are dumb as rocks.


 Not completely true, some of the best fighters are illiterate but they are mentally smart and fight smart as in they know where to step and where to place their arms according to everything their opponent does.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Not true, I have lost fights before and will in the future but I keeo the metality that I will win every fight I go into


But you just said you would win any fight. I give up.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Not completely true, some of the best fighters are illiterate but they are mentally smart and fight smart as in they know where to step and where to place their arms according to everything their opponent does.


You're calling these fighters dumb huh. If you're saying it's not completely true your example would have to be of someone you're labeling 'as dumb as rocks'.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> But you just said you would win any fight. I give up.


 It's about having the mentality of winning any fight that will help you win any fight. No one in the history of man has won every fight and if they have then they either didn't have a long career as a fighter or didn't fight opponents at or above their level.


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There are many 'if's and 'as long as's.


 such is life lol


The Cryptkeeper said:


> Swiped that witticism right out of my hands...


*its brilliant enough to have stuck with one *


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're calling these fighters dumb huh. If you're saying it's not completely true your example would have to be of someone you're labeling 'as dumb as rocks'.


 I didn't say all fighters were dumb neither did I say "as dumb as rocks" but I did say it doesn't take brains to be a fighter.


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> It's about having the mentality of winning any fight that will help you win any fight. No one in the history of man has won every fight and if they have then they either didn't have a long career as a fighter or didn't fight opponents at or above their level.


its bit difficult to win, if you think you are going to lose, specially if that thought becomes emotional and real to you.

but its only useful if its "reasonable".

as in someone going primed up against a much bigger opponent all riled up for the kill and then running flat into the first haymaker and getting nearly killed (think donald duck against what would be his usual opponent in such fights (5 times bigger and hairy)

donald might win, but only if he goes in cold , using rage only at specially selected moments.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> I didn't say all fighters were dumb neither did I say "as dumb as rocks" but I did say it doesn't take brains to be a fighter.


 So you misspoke?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> So you misspoke?


 Explain how? You said "*If you can't handle extended and advanced cogitation how are you ever going to keep your wits in battle.




"
*And I said it doesn't take brains to win a fight? I don't think I have mis spoke. I am just saying basically you don't need to be academically smart or smart in the way you talk too win a fight.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

Also crypt did you see my post in "is murder wrong" thread


----------



## sso (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Explain how? You said "*If you can't handle extended and advanced cogitation how are you ever going to keep your wits in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in certain fights, it would be to your advantage to have the opponent intimidated by your perceived intelligence.

also in a fight, it might help to talk to distract the opponent (if you are that good)

but in general, you shut your mouth and go for the kill (knocking the fucker out)

what you gonna say to a man thats got this thought on his mind "im gonna kill you" and nothing else?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

sso said:


> in certain fights, it would be to your advantage to have the opponent intimidated by your perceived intelligence.
> 
> also in a fight, it might help to talk to distract the opponent (if you are that good)
> 
> but in general, you shut your mouth and go for the kill (knocking the fucker out)


Hmm depends if you wanna talk shit too him too get him more angry  makes for more fun


sso said:


> what you gonna say to a man thats got this thought on his mind "im gonna kill you" and nothing else?


 Good luck? You're going to need it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Explain how? You said "*If you can't handle extended and advanced cogitation how are you ever going to keep your wits in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No sir. I'm only talking about what's in this pic right here.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

JimmyRecard said:


> Also crypt did you see my post in "is murder wrong" thread


Yessir.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No sir. I'm only talking about what's in this pic right here.


 Ah right see I took that as if you were saying that they were not academically smart therefore dumb as rocks.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

What happened to the cute english doggy girl, Kuroi? This thread turned into a sausage battle of the highest degree. Fucking brutal swordfight guys, you should take that shit to the bathroom.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What happened to the cute english doggy girl, Kuroi? This thread turned into a sausage battle of the highest degree. Fucking brutal swordfight guys, you should take that shit to the bathroom.


i was wonderin the same thing....was just lookin for a pic to change track back....but cant find ny good ones... oh well....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What happened to the cute english doggy girl, Kuroi? This thread turned into a sausage battle of the highest degree. Fucking brutal swordfight guys, you should take that shit to the bathroom.


*wagwag* I'm here, but people get upset when I post my underwear and frilly stuff.

Spark some grape kush *shotguns Shannon*


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

xkuroitaimax said:


> *wagwag* i'm here, but people get upset when i post my underwear and frilly stuff.
> 
> Spark some grape kush *shotguns shannon*


only reason people get upset is because there girls dont look as good as you.....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2011)

dsb65 said:


> only reason people get upset is because there girls dont look as good as you.....


omfg you're back!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill post my underwear.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *wagwag* I'm here, but people get upset when I post my underwear and frilly stuff.
> 
> Spark some grape kush *shotguns Shannon*


nobodys upset.....NOW STRIP!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol not now, I'm chilling with my grandma.

Morgan, beautiful, pretty pretty please... With that pretty face and hair, I'm sure you've got a lovely butt and taste in underwear. Maybe enough of me and some of you will keep them happy for now? I'm curious x


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Some sexy shots of myself.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 4, 2011)

there used to be a guy that always came in when my ex worked at the gas station....he usually wore fuzzy boots tho....


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

My pictures are not ment for public consumption. 

They cause riots and unexplained deaths.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

xkuroitaimax said:


> omfg you're back!


i was put on time out for a week...im going to revert back to the nice doug...


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i was put on time out for a week...im going to revert back to the nice doug...


Welcome back sweety


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

capt. Stickyfingers said:


> some sexy shots of myself.
> View attachment 1870727View attachment 1870734View attachment 1870735View attachment 1870737


dont know what to think about this


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> dont know what to think about this


It's supposed to be sexy. Duh.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres a super sexy picture of me.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

april said:


> welcome back sweety


thank you april..you are a nice lady....


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

I want drunk DSB back.


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> View attachment 1870758
> 
> Heres a super sexy picture of me.


I love the way ur foliage is placed, so pretty


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> i want drunk dsb back.


im getting to old to handle all the drinking...plus im a asshole when i drink....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

april said:


> I love the way ur foliage is placed, so pretty


I like how you say foliage. Say it again for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I want drunk DSB back.


It's Friday. The wait won't be long ... cn


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a blackberry curve and the camera sucks major cock but for some reason I randomly get good pictures from it.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> im getting to old to handle all the drinking...plus im a asshole when i drink....


Maybe, may be, but I think it's funny. I don't want to put your health in jeopardy for my own amusement though. OR do I?


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

A sexy pic of my girls....


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I have a blackberry curve and the camera sucks major cock but for some reason I randomly get good pictures from it.


They make cellphones that'll suck your cock now? Man, technology is insane...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> A sexy pic of my girls....


Whatcha got goin there?


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> They make cellphones that'll suck your cock now? Man, technology is insane...


Well you pay so damn much for them they better suck your cock.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Well you pay so damn much for them they better suck your cock.


What are you talking about? I'm rocking a nokia brick from 2001...best phone ever.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Well you pay so damn much for them they better suck your cock.


What's it cost for a phone in Vagina-Boob?


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

fuckin' dinosaur.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> it's friday. The wait won't be long ... Cn


i was tearing it up on fridays....but its time for me to sober up for a while.....


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> They make cellphones that'll suck your cock now? Man, technology is insane...


Heh, for DECADES they've had candy that would do that. Look ... I found a virgin. cn


----------



## april (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I like how you say foliage. Say it again for me.


Make me  No wait i want 2 !!

Foliage (as my tongue caresses every curve in each letter )


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

capt. Stickyfingers said:


> whatcha got goin there?


sour cream and sage scrog..i need to put up a grow journal...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> i was tearing it up on fridays....but its time for me to sober up for a while.....


I know what you're getting at DSB. You're going to become a closet drinker here on RIU. That's unhealthier than what you were before, now you'll have to TRY to drink AND not black out AND make sure you don't offend anyone. What a hard task that will entail. 

Drown your sorrows and come out of the closet about it. We'll still accept you if you drink and post, hell, WHY NOT?


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> i know what you're getting at dsb. You're going to become a closet drinker here on riu. That's unhealthier than what you were before, now you'll have to try to drink and not black out and make sure you don't offend anyone. What a hard task that will entail.
> 
> Drown your sorrows and come out of the closet about it. We'll still accept you if you drink and post, hell, why not?


your a funny guy....i guess my actions will speak better than my words....


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> your a funny guy....i guess my actions will speak better than my words....


Thanks for the compliment, no one really ever tells me I'm funny. I laugh at myself a lot though, so to me I'm the funniest guy in the world...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck the panty shots. Where's all the big swingin dongs at?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 4, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, it's raining here and the back window of my car won't roll back up...  looks like I'm swimming to work today!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Fuck the panty shots. Where's all the big swingin dongs at?


Found one ... cn


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Fuck the panty shots. Where's all the big swingin dongs at?


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 4, 2011)

That would be perfect for my foyer.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 4, 2011)

morgan lynn said:


> that would be perfect for my foyer.


its a little big for any thing else


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 4, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> its a little big for any thing else


It would go great with a Huge Clock. cn


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> its a little big for any thing else


Tell that to my sister.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

[youtube]ehnaw406i8o&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2011)

Kuroi got a new hoodie with bunny ears and fluffy bows... Will post as soon as I've got the hallway to myself. Still waiting on the Hello Kitty Jumpsuit though. It's shipping from thailand so I just have to be patient.


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

i can't figure out what the thread is about....do we post like suggestive/innuendo pictures? Can we post like..butts?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2011)

It's about lace, frills, bows, cuteness, alternative fashion and lingerie. Post pictures, but please don't just post nasty 'bitch-bent-over-bleach-blonde-dicksucking-face-type porn.

Read through the thread, and welcome to my uh, boudoir of sorts.


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's about lace, frills, bows, cuteness, alternative fashion and lingerie. Post pictures, but please don't just post nasty 'bitch-bent-over-bleach-blonde-dicksucking-face-type porn.
> 
> Read through the thread.


lol that's pretty damn descriptive. Okay this would be my entry, not too sleazy or anything and she's like an 11





the car race thing is lame though, basically a hooker


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for the contribution. She is _very_ nice indeed.... but what about what she's wearing? Come on, you can find some more creative panties and stuff :3


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 5, 2011)

Come now, Kuroi, the VLBD is a timeless classic. 
I'm more bemused by the "underinflation" lines on her belly ... 
cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 6, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Come now, Kuroi, the VLBD is a timeless classic.
> I'm more bemused by the "underinflation" lines on her belly ...
> cn


I get those when I lose weight too quickly.

She seems alot like me- Skinnyfat. I think she was originally a bit bigger built, hence the hips and just a little bit of squish but small size. I was a good 4 dress sizes bigger 5 years ago; hips stayed, waist, arms and calves shrunk. But she's probably short like me (5ft 0-3) as she has a short torso and head looks a little big. I'm guessing she knew she had to have that stomach looking good if she was going out like that. If I feel I need to I can drop 5 lbs or so in a day and sometimes wen I sit down it leaves a few temporary creases...

Lol, VLBD X3

Oh my, look at these from La Senza..







WANT ->


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Banned. A long time ago. lol



Good. maybe he'll go outside. He needed some fresh air.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Louis541 said:


> Good. maybe he'll go outside. He needed some fresh air.


Hahahaha. You say that right as he's been unbanned


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh well. I asked him not to fight with you for your mutual benefit. I'm not sure if he's observing the abstinence but I have band aids.


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2011)

I luv these


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2011)

No wait these


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

My mom wore moccasins all her life. They're kind of hard to see in this picture but she would bead them herself. She would sew in beautiful flower designs and birds (mostly hummingbirds). Very talented woman.


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> My mom wore moccasins all her life. They're kind of hard to see in this picture but she would bead them herself. She would sew in beautiful flower designs and birds (mostly hummingbirds). Very talented woman.


I'm guessing from what i see in the pic they were similar to these
With prettier beading


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

april said:


> I'm guessing from what i see in the pic they were similar to these
> With prettier beading


aoo' (yes) 

Only they were made by family members. She didn't buy them at a store.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> My mom wore moccasins all her life. They're kind of hard to see in this picture but she would bead them herself. She would sew in beautiful flower designs and birds (mostly hummingbirds). Very talented woman.


 I'm not going to lie I had to look multiple time very hard to find the woman. How old is this picture?


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm not going to lie I had to look multiple time very hard to find the woman. How old is this picture?


It's in the late 40's early 50's


----------



## april (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> aoo' (yes)
> 
> Only they were made by family members. She didn't buy them at a store.


Did u save any of her pretty shoes? 
Ya the ares i live in has many reservations and they make beatiful shoes, boots, coats, purses and bags, so many wonderful handmade items, but they can be pricey, im so getting a pair of the moccasin booties the make, they have the beading, leather laces, and the soles are neat not sure what they use lol its hard but rubbery, but not rubber lmfao


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> It's in the late 40's early 50's


 Were you born in the 50s?


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

I think we have four or five pair in storage along with our navajo rugs and sand paintings. I'll have to check.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Were you born in the 50s?


No my parents were teenagers in the 40's and 50's. I'm the youngest of my siblings.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> No my parents were teenagers in the 40's and 50's. I'm the youngest of my siblings.


Aah I just saw the alcohol and assumed.  My apologies. =)


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Aah I just saw the alcohol and assumed.  My apologies. =)


You're an ass. An adorable ass but an ass none the less.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You're an ass. An adorable ass but an ass none the less.


 Nah April is quite the ass. No pun intended.  I'm a dick. A big fat crypt dick. Pun only slightly intended.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nah April is quite the ass. No pun intended.  I'm a dick. A big fat crypt dick. Pun only slightly intended.


Oh Crypt. That's not a pun. That's an Arkansas tall tale (or as my granny used to say, "Them damn Arkansas liars!").


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Oh Crypt. That's not a pun. That's an Arkansas tall tale (or as my granny used to say, "Them damn Arkansas liars!").


Well you're not Mr. Minnesota Nice sir Carne. Or as my granny still says, "Fuckin' Assholes!".


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well you're not Mr. Minnesota Nice sir Carne. Or as my granny still says, "Fuckin' Assholes!".


*LOL* I think I would like your granny.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I think we have four or five pair in storage along with our navajo rugs and sand paintings. I'll have to check.


Keeping sand paintings ... allowed? cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 6, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Keeping sand paintings ... allowed? cn


That's what I was thinking. I'm not condemning anyone because they are beautiful and I'd love to keep something like that.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well you're not Mr. Minnesota Nice sir Carne. Or as my granny still says, "Fuckin' Assholes!".


hey now.....im not that big of an asshole.....i cant speak for all the fukd up ppl around me tho.....


----------



## Louis541 (Nov 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> It's in the late 40's early 50's


Goddamn it took a long time to get a good pic back then.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Bunny hoodie as aforementioned.

Fuzzy leopard socks and fuzzy boots






Front. Yay for bows and bunny ears. I've just realized this photo demonstrates the size of the family bathroom. You can see the adjacent wall on the left and the door is just out of the frame on the right.







Back







<3

Nice photos, Carne ^^ Some nice fashion and family history x


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 7, 2011)

whoa nice hips dude! Boing


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Thankyou sir x

I'm glad I'm ready for winter in fuzzy things with bows sewn on to them for no practical use whatsoever :3


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 7, 2011)

Kuroi you have an amazing figure! And a beautiful face as well as attitude to go with it.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

*blush*

You sweethearts, I wish to hug you all. Who is joining me on Skype, tonight?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

Damn. Now I finally understand. I almost feel disappointed in myself. LMAO


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

What do you understand, Crypt? Don't feel disappointed, you're very accomplished in a lot of things.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What do you understand, Crypt? Don't feel disappointed, you're very accomplished in a lot of things.


Why didn't you tell us you're a slut sooner Kuroi? I mean yes, almost everybody has speculated, but don't feel ashamed by what people like FDD say. It's alright.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually I did. In the midst of all that 'I can't believe I thought he loved me and let him sleep with me' drama. I call myself a slut, whore and all sorts of unspeakable things myself, I don't need you to do it for me.

I try to be civil to you Crypt.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually I did. In the midst of all that 'I can't believe I thought he loved me and let him sleep with me' drama. I call myself a slut, whore and all sorts of unspeakable things myself, I don't need you to do it for me.
> 
> I try to be civil to you Crypt.


 Do we have to pay extra for all this self-harm and humiliation or are you use to it now? 

lol My conscience is getting in the way tonight, sorry. I know, I know. Who knew I had one, right?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

I always believed you had one, Crypt. Just because someone may become involved in an... altercation with me, does not make them a bad or heartless person by default or anything. As for the self harm, I'm getting much better every day.

Thankyou for saying sorry. I'm sorry for being snappy and rude to you in retaliation.

I've never Skyped with anyone on RIU and I think DizzleFrost, Dankster or someone suggested it when we were in the French thread. I have a new ethernet cable so this will be my first Skype in a year lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I always believed you had one, Crypt. Just because someone may become involved in an... altercation with me, does not make them a bad or heartless person by default or anything. As for the self harm, I'm getting much better every day.
> 
> Thankyou for saying sorry. I'm sorry for being snappy and rude to you in retaliation.
> 
> I've never Skyped with anyone on RIU and I think DizzleFrost, Dankster or someone suggested it when we were in the French thread. I have a new ethernet cable so this will be my first Skype in a year lol


Not sure if you caught that I was apologizing for being NICE or not.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm confused. Why are you doing this to me when I am quite happy to just be friends?


----------



## april (Nov 7, 2011)

Kuroi just be carefull, u never know who's watching u, using ur webcam to chat with people u consider friends is one thing but making an open call and posting ur skype info could lead to some unwanted attention , well i think it really depends on what kind of attention u seek  what do u plan on chatting about? lol sorry just curious, also beware that people can record u while on cam


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 7, 2011)

What's up with you lately. Urca nott around enough anymore for you to pick on and you got your thing with april so not a lot of chicks left to make fun of?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I always believed you had one, Crypt. Just because someone may become involved in an... altercation with me, does not make them a bad or heartless person by default or anything. As for the self harm, I'm getting much better every day.
> 
> Thankyou for saying sorry. I'm sorry for being snappy and rude to you in retaliation.
> 
> I've never Skyped with anyone on RIU and I think DizzleFrost, Dankster or someone suggested it when we were in the French thread. I have a new ethernet cable so this will be my first Skype in a year lol


 wasnt me i dont have skype. but ii do recall a skype thread that i posted in, maybe its one in the same lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm confused. Why are you doing this to me when I am quite happy to just be friends?


Well if my conscience got in the way I wouldn't have said mean things my autistic acquaintance. Generally even I would have a serious problem with fucking with an autistic person but you are easily the highest functioning autistic person I have ever met.

Pitiable Kuroi, what makes you think that just because YOU want to be friends, that we automatically will be?  

LMAO Believe me, I am never the person to make the first attack. Aside from April, I will behave equally to everyone. Until a person makes the first volley and then it's open season. 

You're the one who made the first move to end our supposed friendship. 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/xkuroitaimax-283578-with-the-cryptkeeper-308239.html#vmessage72490

I had no fucking idea what you're talking about so as far as I'm concerned you and all this friendship BS is non-existent.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> What's up with you lately. Urca nott around enough anymore for you to pick on and you got your thing with april so not a lot of chicks left to make fun of?


Who are you?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

april said:


> Kuroi just be carefull, u never know who's watching u, using ur webcam to chat with people u consider friends is one thing but making an open call and posting ur skype info could lead to some unwanted attention , well i think it really depends on what kind of attention u seek  what do u plan on chatting about? lol sorry just curious, also beware that people can record u while on cam


I just wanted a chat while I roll at my computer (can't smoke at the computer) I guess I should be careful. I made a public chat where I have to accept people viewing/posting but I hardly ever use Skype so I'm not entirely familiar with how it (and possibly my webcam) could be exploited. Thankyou for the word of caution x


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

april said:


> Kuroi just be carefull, u never know who's watching u, using ur webcam to chat with people u consider friends is one thing but making an open call and posting ur skype info could lead to some unwanted attention , well i think it really depends on what kind of attention u seek  what do u plan on chatting about? lol sorry just curious, also beware that people can record u while on cam


 webcams are for sexual applications only , do people use em for other things to?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> webcams are for sexual applications only , do people use em for other things to?


Yes. My crush is away at University so I talk to him on webcam, and my mother when she goes away to Trinidad.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yes. My crush is away at University so I talk to him on webcam, and my mother when she goes away to Trinidad.


 id trade webcam sex for Trinindad any day lol.....ill just have real sex with the locals


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I just wanted a chat while I roll at my computer (can't smoke at the computer) I guess I should be careful. I made a public chat where I have to accept people viewing/posting but I hardly ever use Skype so I'm not entirely familiar with how it (and possibly my webcam) could be exploited. Thankyou for the word of caution x


Exploiting webcams is pretty fun actually.  Never done it but read up on it after reading about how a Kansas High School principle issued free laptops with built in webcams and had hardware implemented so he could turn the webcams on at his discretion to spy on the girls getting undressed.  As long as your computer has and open connection going with anothers webcam you can send a virus to the others computer to have full control over the webcam.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a man for starters who doesn't chase around the only females on a site constantly badmouthing them, with of course the exception of april. I was raised differently than that. If your a man be a fucking man and send em a message tell them your deal and when you see a thread of that persons stay the fuck away, don't try being mr internet tough guy following them around lol. Just shows very childish bully behavior


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> I'm a man for starters who doesn't chase around the only females on a site constantly badmouthing them, with of course the exception of april. I was raised differently than that. If your a man be a fucking man and send em a message tell them your deal and when you see a thread of that persons stay the fuck away, don't try being mr internet tough guy following them around lol. Just shows very childish bully behavior


 And you're just showing incredibly lacking comprehension skills. BTW Are you sure you're a man? Have you double checked?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 7, 2011)

Ask your mom bitch


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Ask your mom bitch


If I have to ask my mom I have to tell you to check for Herpes.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 7, 2011)

Now I get it you just have no respect for females do you talking bout your mom like that


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Now I get it you just have no respect for females do you talking bout your mom like that


Bingo! 
Damn you're slow. Comprehension. You lack it. Finally understand that too?


----------



## april (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> webcams are for sexual applications only , do people use em for other things to?


RFLMAO dude good question, i've only used mine a handfull of times, damn i had sticky fingers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

april said:


> RFLMAO dude good question, i've only used mine a handfull of times, damn i had sticky fingers


 i used mine once to talkto my brother in Iraq on deployment....but the other 99.9% of the time is was for dirty applications


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Exploiting webcams is pretty fun actually.  Never done it but read up on it after reading about how a Kansas High School principle issued free laptops with built in webcams and had hardware implemented so he could turn the webcams on at his discretion to spy on the girls getting undressed.  As long as your computer has and open connection going with anothers webcam you can send a virus to the others computer to have full control over the webcam.


Actually, my brother did tell me at school today one of the computers suddenly turned on and the webcam was filming. He said a member of staff saw but just ignored it. I think I need to call the school.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Actually, my brother did tell me at school today one of the computers suddenly turned on and the webcam was filming. He said a member of staff saw but just ignored it. I think I need to call the school.


sucks if he was playin some pocket pool i guess lol

i hate technology...its so invasive...when a person invades your space you can remove him physicly, but with computers some 100 lb nerd is reeking havoc lol


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Exploiting webcams is pretty fun actually.  Never done it but read up on it after reading about how a Kansas High School principle issued free laptops with built in webcams and had hardware implemented so he could turn the webcams on at his discretion to spy on the girls getting undressed.  As long as your computer has and open connection going with anothers webcam you can send a virus to the others computer to have full control over the webcam.


Same shit happened around me lol but these dickheads tried to say they observed the kids doing drugs on them so when they went to school and they tried to discipline they got sued lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

...... said:


> Same shit happened around me lol but these dickheads tried to say they observed the kids doing drugs on them s when they went to school and they tried to discipline them and got sued lol.


 it should be legal to kill certain people


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it should be legal to kill certain people


I always said there should be 1 day out the year when no laws apply,that be fucking crazy lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 7, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Keeping sand paintings ... allowed? cn


Traditional sandpaintings are taboo. They have to be erased as soon as the healing ceremony is brought to a close. Commercial sandpaintings are completely different. Most commercial sandpaintings are landscapes or depictions of people and animals. Some will mimic the ritual healing paintings but with key components removed or altered. The only "people" that make permanent healing sandpaintings are Skinwalkers. Only they make them backwards to reverse the flow of balance and harmony and to bring harm.


----------



## april (Nov 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;UTkwvTD9qnU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTkwvTD9qnU&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;44BM9NBv-cE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44BM9NBv-cE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle loving that new avatar


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it should be legal to kill certain people


Hey Dizzle that Avatar is Sweeeeet.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

thanks guys, i love water and tree pictures


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2011)

Stole that quote too,your on a roll Bro


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

hydrotech364 said:


> Stole that quote too,your on a roll Bro


 lmao , its a good quote


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 8, 2011)

Wait what trees and water? I see side boob


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Wait what trees and water? I see side boob


 i was tryin to be hush hush so the mods didnt notice


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 8, 2011)

That things to big to hush hush. Looks more like the motorboating type to me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

lol i jus wanan curl up in em


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2011)

And oh so refreshingly it looks like Original Equipment! cn


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah they do have an OEM look to em, jus enuf fall to em


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 8, 2011)

Titties,Titties......Titties.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 8, 2011)

This isn't where I parked my car....

[video=youtube;PrnVPW_6bJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrnVPW_6bJ4[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

vroom vroom vroom goes the motorboat lol


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

[youtube]dGghkjpNCQ8&ob=av2n[/youtube]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 13, 2011)

I think JapanFreak isn't deserving of his name anymore.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 13, 2011)

very festive, love reds


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not frilly, but I love the scrollwork, blackletter, rampant lions, and amsterdam flag coat of arms. I love the fact they are the same colors as Trinidad's national colors too ^^

Where are the ladyfolk? Why have they not removed their outergarments here?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Where are the ladyfolk? Why have they not removed their outergarments here?


you are a tuff act to follow


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> you are a tuff act to follow


You're too sweet *blush*

But we have at least three new girls, one has told me she is hot and I can't hog all the attention ^^;;

MattMatt... *hug*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

what a sexy gal


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> But we have at least three new girls, one has told me she is hot


Translation:


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

is her name Hazey Grapes?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> is her name Hazey Grapes?


Haha. She looks more like Sour Grapes.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess this belongs here ... and it's too good not to use again. I had occasion to use this yesterday when someone took a playful swipe at my age. Of all the "old man gives the finger" pix I found on Google, this one tickled my mirth gland.
Check out his eyes! cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Haha. She looks more like Sour Grapes.


 yeah ive seen her somewere before...that time i opened a can of smashed assholes i think


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I guess this belongs here ... and it's too good not to use again. I had occasion to use this yesterday when someone took a playful swipe at my age. Of all the "old man gives the finger" pix I found on Google, this one tickled my mirth gland.
> Check out his eyes! cn


Damn. The color of his face looks like he's into self-asphyxiation.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn. The color of his face looks like he's into self-asphyxiation.


 or he got a serious spray tan for the big photo shoot


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn. The color of his face looks like he's into self-asphyxiation.


Well then he really does belong here ... cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> looks like he's into self-asphyxiation.


_
....Is that a bad thing..._


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> _
> ....Is that a bad thing..._


Ask David Carradine.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I guess this belongs here ... and it's too good not to use again. I had occasion to use this yesterday when someone took a playful swipe at my age. Of all the "old man gives the finger" pix I found on Google, this one tickled my mirth gland.
> Check out his eyes! cn


Thats what I cal a dirty ol redneck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ask David Carradine.


 lmfao Kung Fu couldnt save him that time


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao Kung Fu couldnt save him that time


Kung Fu the legend of freak nasty.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Kung Fu the legend of freak nasty.


 all the Kung Fu greats shoulda went out that way


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all the Kung Fu greats shoulda went out that way


Like Bruce Leroy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Like Bruce Leroy


 yea just like him...and Black Belt Jones


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Or Jetplane Jenkins....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Or Jetplane Jenkins....


 ahh the legendary Kung Fu trio


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> _
> ....Is that a bad thing..._


I've got nothing against a little bit of Erotic Asphyxiation...*
*


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

I like seeing young women wearing bows... Makes me think of a present waiting to be unwrapped...

and I love presents...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 20, 2011)

Speaking of presents, I bought some bits and pieces especially for the holiday season... You'll have to wait a bit though x

And it's my birthday tomorrow :3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 20, 2011)

What can I get you for your birthday..?


----------



## Orithil (Nov 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Speaking of presents, I bought some bits and pieces especially for the holiday season... You'll have to wait a bit though x
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow :3



Birthdays can be so much fun.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy early birthday Kuroi


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Speaking of presents, I bought some bits and pieces especially for the holiday season... You'll have to wait a bit though x
> 
> And it's my birthday tomorrow :3


Bits and pieces, as in man parts? I know that term is thrown around over there.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 20, 2011)

Orithil said:


> View attachment 1896797
> Birthdays can be so much fun.


Oh my gosh! That picture made me smile so much! Seriously *wag wag*



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Bits and pieces, as in man parts? I know that term is thrown around over there.


Shan-Shan, I don't have one... May I sacrifice your goat?

Thankyou guys ^^ You cheered me up as I've been cooking and cleaning since I got up XP

'bits and pieces' is a bit generic... I bought Christmas undies and a Santa's Helper costume... And I still have my little hat from. Last year ^^;


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 20, 2011)

My goat is at your service...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry there are no lace or frills...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 20, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> View attachment 1896815
> 
> Sorry there are no lace or frills...


Shan-Shan, it's _perfect_! :3


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

You guys use pet names now? I'm outta here.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 20, 2011)

She's the only person that calls me Shan-Shan and it doesn't make me cringe...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 20, 2011)

_


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> View attachment 1898423
> 
> Happy Birthday...


Thankyou Shan-Shan <3

In return I'll help you sacrifice another goat in honor of the occasion :3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou Shan-Shan <3
> 
> In return I'll help you sacrifice another goat in honor of the occasion :3


Please do...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

With pleasure x

Well today's lesson was a crock of shit. The lecturer only stuck around for an hour or two so I went out for a spliff came back and worked on independent projects *shrug* On the way home now. I might even ASK mama if I can smoke in the garden, she hates it if it stinks of ganja in the house.

I'll show you guys my birthday outfit, I'm wearing Amsterdam colors again today.

*locks the door behind me and Shan-Shan*


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> With pleasure x
> 
> Well today's lesson was a crock of shit. The lecturer only stuck around for an hour or two so I went out for a spliff came back and worked on independent projects *shrug* On the way home now. I might even ASK mama if I can smoke in the garden, she hates it if it stinks of ganja in the house.
> 
> ...


I know I'd like to see your birthday suit...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

I like making your dreams come true x


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

I like you liking making my dreams come true...


----------



## just2see2 (Nov 21, 2011)

cool outfit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

just2see2 said:


> cool outfit.


Thankyou ^^ Which one, and what elements did you like/dislike the most? What do you like wearing, or what kind of clothes would you like to wear that you find interesting? And what do you like to see on a girl (you can say pink and stuff without sounding gay ;3)

Shan-Shan :3 *lights scented candles*

I'll upload the full body later- much frill an petticoat poof is coming! 

As you can see again, I have a thing for ladder lace in particular.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>



Sooooo.... What's the job market like around your way..?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

BTW, all you guys I've posted a 'Happy Birthday' sign in my panties for... are you going to return the favor? x

Make sure they are nice man pants... and You can talk about where/how you acquired them, what fit you like and fabrics ^^


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like I've got another year to shape up for a photo...


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> BTW, all you guys I've posted a 'Happy Birthday' sign in my panties for... are you going to return the favor? x
> 
> Make sure they are nice man pants... and You can talk about where/how you acquired them, what fit you like and fabrics ^^


dont hold your breath. here is one of our political representatives. thats all you get in open forum from me. heh


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine tucks to the left to...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Looks like I've got another year to shape up for a photo...


Eh, what?! I'm going to take April's approach, here...

TAKE THEM OFF!

Matt, dear sir, thankyou for your efforts whilst trying to keep your superhero identity a secret. I will refrain from removing your spandex to keep you safe x


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> dont hold your breath. here is one of our political representatives. thats all you get in open forum from me. heh



The funniest thing is he's probably maxed out in that pic. Poor guy.
All he wanted was some pussy! All he wanted was some pussy! And they both ride home in an auto-mo-bile.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy birthday Kuroi!! Looks like I randomly popped in on the right day haha. Hope you have a great one! Sorry I don't really have any fancy man panties haha, plus you never posted a pic for me on my birthday! Here's a nug for your big day though


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The funniest thing is he's probably maxed out in that pic. Poor guy.
> All he wanted was some pussy! All he wanted was some pussy! And they both ride home in an auto-mo-bile.


haha classic. if you be good to me, then i'll be good to you... and well both, ride, home in my automobile.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> haha classic. if you be good to me, then i'll be good to you... and well both, ride, home in my automobile.


Hell yea. Haha.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Where is this panty pic? I wouldn't miss that!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Where is this panty pic? I wouldn't miss that!


read thru homie, its a long thread. nom nom nom


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Gotcha very baked was in a head on collision at 40mph yesterday, now sore and only kinda here


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> was in a head on collision at 40mph yesterday


With what, a marshmallow? A 40mph head on collision is serious, I'm surprised you're doing this well.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

I was in a little 4dr kia 2002 and she was in a 1997 buick fucking tank. I'm a big boy 6'1" 240lbs with a muscular build. The bags never went off and I smashed my head against door glass but other than that I'm just sore really. I saw her last minute so had a little chance to brace before


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Gotcha very baked was in a head on collision at 40mph yesterday, now sore and only kinda here


yikes brah. sorry about that. concussions are no fun. paging thru this giant thread is one way to kill the day. and yes there are some nice pics, not just kuroi either.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Gotcha very baked was in a head on collision at 40mph yesterday, now sore and only kinda here


 Oh my jeebus 0_o

Here, have a get well soon cuddle <3

40mph.. Geez... *bandages you*


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

I worked in bars for about 6 years as security, I've had full & empty beer bottles, as well as steins and once a pitcher lol busted over my head but the tempered kia door glass takes the cake. My head is ringing and nobody wants to answer today.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyways happy birthday kuroi! Please do carry on.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eh, what?! I'm going to take April's approach, here...
> 
> TAKE THEM OFF!
> 
> Matt, dear sir, thankyou for your efforts whilst trying to keep your superhero identity a secret. I will refrain from removing your spandex to keep you safe x


I haven't gotten a birthday pic from you in your panties... and it's an other year until your birthday again...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> dont hold your breath. here is one of our political representatives. thats all you get in open forum from me. heh


 


Shannon Alexander said:


> Mine tucks to the left to...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The funniest thing is he's probably maxed out in that pic. Poor guy.
> All he wanted was some pussy! All he wanted was some pussy! And they both ride home in an auto-mo-bile.


 maxed out!! lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Happy birthday Kuroi!! Looks like I randomly popped in on the right day haha. Hope you have a great one! Sorry I don't really have any fancy man panties haha, plus you never posted a pic for me on my birthday! Here's a nug for your big day though


Brandon! Thankyou sir, it's been a while. You'll receive a belated birthday pic from me <3 Thanks so much for your support- I spent the weekend with Them... He told me he was sleeping with the girlfriend the same time he was screwing with me. I'm hurt, and I still want to know why he picked her over me when she had been cursing his name only two weeks before... And I know I performed better than she did XP In all seriousness, she complains about him incessantly and I he is calling me to complain about her. It was clearly never meant to happen, so I will just stand aside and let it play out quietly... -_-;

Grr



Shannon Alexander said:


> I haven't gotten a birthday pic from you in your panties... and it's an other year until your birthday again...


Shan-Shan, I wish more men treated me like you do. Always the gentleman, you're so sweet to me. I will see _you_ in your inbox a little later x


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

WHAT ! This thread is just people showing pictures of their panties ! I want in !


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

LMFAO NICE PANT MEAT MATT!!!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kuroi!!!! Luv ya sweety!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> WHAT ! This thread is just people showing pictures of their panties ! I want in ! View attachment 1898889


Daaamn. That's a tiny pic packed full of dynamite.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Thankyou April^^

Jadeey... WOOTWOOT!

Make my birthday! Show us your whole collection! (I already have X3)

Thanks for the contribution, beautiful <3 Do you like Lace and Frills as much as do? X


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Daaamn. That's a tiny pic packed full of dynamite.


I know it's small it was taken with a cheap camera phone during girls night >.<


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmm girls night


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou April^^
> 
> Jadeey... WOOTWOOT!
> 
> ...


I do like lace and frills  I don't have much of it but I do like it I only use it for like lingerie and stuff though


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Mmm girls night


Ya girls nights with my friends does include use taking half naked pics of each other, i dunno lol u guys can enjoy the pic, but i call bullshit on this one 

I'd rather look at kuroi ( atleast i know she's real) hahahaha


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

I smell a challenge. Who thinks jadeey should post more pics of herself and prove she's real? Any girl that hot has got to have a gazillion pics of herself.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Ya girls nights with my friends does include use taking half naked pics of each other, i dunno lol u guys can enjoy the pic, but i call bullshit on this one
> 
> I'd rather look at kuroi ( atleast i know she's real) hahahaha


lol you're not doing girls night correctly >.< 

just kidding it was girls night that doesn't happen every girls night but that girls night it did cause everyone had boyfriends and we all wanted to take pictures for them lol 

My boyfriend said the pictures were too small though  he was just like send another one so I did and then he said to send another one and I did untill I ran out of pictures lol <3


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> lol you're not doing girls night correctly >.<
> 
> just kidding it was girls night that doesn't happen every girls night but that girls night it did cause everyone had boyfriends and we all wanted to take pictures for them lol
> 
> My boyfriend said the pictures were too small though  he was just like send another one so I did and then he said to send another one and I did untill I ran out of pictures lol <3



So your saying there are more pics???


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Ya girls nights with my friends does include use taking half naked pics of each other, i dunno lol u guys can enjoy the pic, but i call bullshit on this one
> 
> I'd rather look at kuroi ( atleast i know she's real) hahahaha




Kuroi has the body of a goddess mmm


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> So your saying there are more pics???


lol yeahh but they're on my boyfriend's computer Imma go to his house right now I'll post them from there


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Kuroi has the body of a goddess mmm


Amen brother. Amen. Face too.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I smell a challenge. Who thinks jadeey should post more pics of herself and prove she's real? Any girl that hot has got to have a gazillion pics of herself.


Hey i even question Matt's pic  i'm a skeptic by nature until i see proof  But i have my reasons, so should others if they truly pay attention to details


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Hey i even question Matt's pic  i'm a skeptic by nature until i see proof  But i have my reasons, so should others if they truly pay attention to details


Matt's pic was Anthony Wiener (not kidding), a congressman for the US that got busted trying to get a girl through twitter or facebook, I forget which.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Amen brother. Amen. Face too.


Yes sir! And she is nice to talk to very pleasant, makes you wanna just oh I'm thinking out loud again


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Yes sir! And she is nice to talk to very pleasant, makes you wanna just oh I'm thinking out loud again


Take a cold shower man.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Kuroi has the body of a goddess mmm


Damn i wish i had full body shots of myself when i was kurois age, but i'm almost 30, so i should not complain lol

I luv kurois shape but i question if she knows what is healthy, it's nice to be tiny but at what expense? at her age she needs to feed her body, not starve it to please others (she mentioned only eating one meal a day to keep her body size, which scares me and should also worry her shrinking ur tummy to loose weight only causes issues in the future)

I prefer my darker women a bit thicker and curvier, just seems more natural. Being 30 and 100lbs is fun but a bitch at the same time, finding adult clothes and looking my age can be a challenge.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Lmmfao that's great


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Take a cold shower man.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Matt's pic was Anthony Wiener (not kidding), a congressman for the US that got busted trying to get a girl through twitter or facebook, I forget which.


BAHAHAHA really lol, what a tool lol lmfao , did i miss that part? lol damn weed


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Damn i wish i had full body shots of myself when i was kurois age, but i'm almost 30, so i should not complain lol
> 
> I luv kurois shape but i question if she knows what is healthy, it's nice to be tiny but at what expense? at her age she needs to feed her body, not starve it to please others (she mentioned only eating one meal a day to keep her body size, which scares me and should also worry her shrinking ur tummy to loose weight only causes issues in the future)
> 
> I prefer my darker women a bit thicker and curvier, just seems more natural. Being 30 and 100lbs is fun but a bitch at the same time, finding adult clothes and looking my age can be a challenge.



April you have a beautiful face and we are about the same age, but I just can't for the life of me remember seeing your pics. Could you possibly refresh our memories of your beautiful body


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Daaamn. That's a tiny pic packed full of dynamite.


dynamite indeed!  WOW!!  lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> April you have a beautiful face and we are about the same age, but I just can't for the life of me remember seeing your pics. Could you possibly refresh our memories of your beautiful body


You smooth dog you.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> lol yeahh but they're on my boyfriend's computer Imma go to his house right now I'll post them from there


Please do. Just one more pic is all I need and I can clean up and go to bed.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry guys these pictures wont go in they're acting all wierd >.<


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> sorry guys these pictures wont go in they're acting all wierd >.<


I'm officially psychic (April too). I knew you were going to say that. Bummer. Do you have any other fake hot chicks you can post then? Throw em up.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> sorry guys these pictures wont go in they're acting all wierd >.<


here, I'll help you out some till you get things figured out.






there's a bigger pic in her album


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> sorry guys these pictures wont go in they're acting all wierd >.<



Haha likely story. Short trip to your mans house also


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> April you have a beautiful face and we are about the same age, but I just can't for the life of me remember seeing your pics. Could you possibly refresh our memories of your beautiful body



I will as soon as Jadeey authenticates  Or maybe i'll just send kuroi a few private pics


----------



## Soupy<3Smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

Very cute. I don't think I could pull anything like that off though. Looks great on you!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> I will as soon as Jadeey authenticates  Or maybe i'll just send kuroi a few private pics


Mmm you and kuroi


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Soupy<3Smoke said:


> Very cute. I don't think I could pull anything like that off though. Looks great on you!


If that's you in your avatar then yep you most certainly could I'm sure of it


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Haha likely story. Short trip to your mans house also


He lives around the block >.< Him and his homies are coming over wigth drinks right now  I don't have my keys right now so they have to come here


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> He lives around the block >.< Him and his homies are coming over wigth drinks right now  I don't have my keys right now so they have to come here


Do his homies ever try to bang you?


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm officially psychic (April too). I knew you were going to say that. Bummer. Do you have any other fake hot chicks you can post then? Throw em up.


 

there you go fake pictures >.<


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

............Partay!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

sorry about that fuck up capt. stickyfingers I accidently clicked on edit post instead of reply with qoute and fucked everything up 

what I was gonna say is something does seem fishy about her, we need more pics for a confirmation


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

A re post  since i authenticated  

A pic of my weed since I DO grow  

A new pic for kuroi View attachment 1899005


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sorry about that fuck up capt. stickyfingers I accidently clicked on edit post instead of reply with qoute and fucked everything up
> 
> what I was gonna say is something does seem fishy about her, we need more pics for a confirmation


I hope it wasn't anything epic. I don't even remember what it was.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Do his homies ever try to bang you?


uhmmm no his black friend tried to kiss me once but I moved and he got me in the nose. That was like a year ago though when we weren't all that serious


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> A re post View attachment 1898980 since i authenticated
> 
> A pic of my weed since I DO grow View attachment 1899000
> 
> A a new pic for kuroi View attachment 1899005


Love the new pic mind if I smell your flower??


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> uhmmm no his black friend tried to kiss me once but I moved and he got me in the nose. That was like a year ago though when we weren't all that serious


You should have a mulattoe child, he might become President.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> A re post View attachment 1898980 since i authenticated
> 
> A pic of my weed since I DO grow View attachment 1899000
> 
> A new pic for kuroi View attachment 1899005


Very nice!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I hope it wasn't anything epic. I don't even remember what it was.


 lol! it was basically a confirmation pic.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> You should have a mulattoe child, he might become President.


lol yeah that's not gonna happen 
me and my boyfriend's babies are gonna be crossfaded though cause he drinks a lot and I smoke a lot  yay babies !


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> lol yeah that's not gonna happen
> me and my boyfriend's babies are gonna be crossfaded though cause he drinks a lot and I smoke a lot  yay babies !


Are you French Canadian? Why does he drink a lot and you smoke a lot? How about drinking and smoking equally?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> He lives around the block >.< Him and his homies are coming over wigth drinks right now  I don't have my keys right now so they have to come here




Your boyfriend and his homies are slower than 900 lb. woman with no appendages. Where's these pics?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmm april, wtf I'm in shape how come the only chicks I meet that are into weed seem overweight? Not that there is anything wrong with that but its just not my bag baby. And here there is Kuroi, April, Morgan, soup chick if that's her I mean WTF. And sorry to any other hotties on here I missed post pics so we can aknowledge you


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are you French Canadian? Why does he drink a lot and you smoke a lot? How about drinking and smoking equally?


I hate drinking I get really stupid shitfaced



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Your boyfriend and his homies are slower than 900 lb. woman with no appendages. Where's these pics?


Oh I know I just told them to hurry They said they're almost here. They're just waiting on the guy with the drinks


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Does he have to brew these drinks before arrival?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Goddess #^^# *fans self*

Holy shit, I wish I heard this stuff offline! I think I'm going to have a heart attack. You sweethearts.

April, I appreciate your concern! You are right, I need to be careful. At 12 I was like 130 lbs. First one to start my periods and crap, I doubled in weight within 6 months of hitting puberty. I had to wear clothes bigger than my age (and was a couple cup sizes bigger!!!)

Then about 15 I dropped to 86 lbs and ended up in hospital. Since I started smoking, I started feeling a bit better and more hungry I'm 103 lbs at the moment, feeling grateful for my 22 inch waist and the 36 inch hips my mama gave me. I still feel fat and squishy at times, but my doctors say they'd live it if I went up to 110 or at least stay where I am. I'm working on maintaining my current weight. I still can't eat much but I'm waaaaaaay healthier than I used to be, apart from the odd days where I feel like I described in 'Owwie' but that's what the ganja Is for lol.

Girl's night in... Oh boy.

She was a tall, slim blonde and loved having me over for movies popcorn and getting me undressed. She is model material, but loves taking photos of me. I come away feeling a bit more confident- she actually screams at me to move my arm out of the way of my boob etc until I show her. By the end it's not so scary.

Have another friend who is a fellow artist, she's painted me/photographed me nude a few times.

And my crush's girlfriend 0_o Weird, I know. I took photos of her after she made me dress up in my corsets and stockings and got the camera out. She had me outside, in the bathroom, on the bed, and insisted on close ups of my boobs and ass. Again, a forceful one 'Hold it RIGHT THERE! Don't u fuking move, I wan't to get a bit of your ass crack in... *adjusts focus*'

^^;


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Love the new pic mind if I smell your flower??


Thank u muffin  Of course u can, just don't be tempted to pull that string


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

April guilty of not reading carefully. hmmm.... we all have our days sweetie. I'm just glad it wasn't me this time!

I don't think jadeey's pics are fake, or her pics would be clearer and of a blonde. 

But she can easily prove us wrong...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Thank u muffin  Of course u can, just don't be tempted to pull that string


Why're you on your period? 






Lol j/k dude fuckin with you.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh shit, lost connection, message submits and the topic moved on 0_o

April! #^^# I actually squealed out loud. Pretty panties, and a masterpiece inside them <3

My box is open for you <3


PS, Going to watch Twilight with Mama X3


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Does he have to brew these drinks before arrival?


rofl!

they are kids man! its not that easy when you are under 21.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh shit, lost connection, message submits and the topic moved on 0_o

April! Thankyou... #^^# I actually squealed out loud. Pretty panties, and a masterpiece inside them <3

My box is open for you <3


PS, Going to watch Twilight with Mama X3


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Kuroi I'm an amature photogragher myself, have camera can travel you wanna be my model?


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Mmm april, wtf I'm in shape how come the only chicks I meet that are into weed seem overweight? Not that there is anything wrong with that but its just not my bag baby. And here there is Kuroi, April, Morgan, soup chick if that's her I mean WTF. And sorry to any other hotties on here I missed post pics so we can aknowledge you


MMJ is very sexy  I'm sure gafoogle is a adorable, her attitude is !! And a few others i can't name, seems people assume members are men when some could be brilliant women !! OH i can`t forget the kitties, mellokitty and research kitty, sunni damn we have some hotties and most are Canadian  hehehehehe


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> rofl!
> 
> they are kids man! its not that easy when you are under 21.


I have no idea what the liquor drinking age is in England. I know in Canada it's 19. Meh


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Thank u muffin  Of course u can, just don't be tempted to pull that string


Damn girl you read my mind, not even with my teeth?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

What the fuck happened? I've got 3 duplicate posts??

April is the true goddess <3


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> MMJ is very sexy  I'm sure gafoogle is a adorable, her attitude is !! And a few others i can't name, seems people assume members are men when some could be brilliant women !! OH i can`t forget the kitties, mellokitty and research kitty, sunni damn we have some hotties and most are Canadian  hehehehehe And the Capt. is just dreamy, I wish he could unwrap me for Christmas.


Why thank you.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I have no idea what the liquor drinking age is in England. I know in Canada it's 19. Meh


they are in cali, where its 21. her bf could be older, i would not be surprised.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I have no idea what the liquor drinking age is in England. I know in Canada it's 19. Meh


I promise you, everyone in England is boozing hardcore from about 12... I hate it.

I am hoping I have access to this string of April's :3 If I am a good puppy.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> MMJ is very sexy  I'm sure gafoogle is a adorable, her attitude is !! And a few others i can't name, seems people assume members are men when some could be brilliant women !! OH i can`t forget the kitties, mellokitty and research kitty, sunni damn we have some hotties and most are Canadian  hehehehehe


meow!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What the fuck happened? I've got 3 duplicate posts??
> 
> April is the true goddess <3



You know what Kuroi I just can't decide, can I just have you both? I have a pedastal for each of you


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> they are in cali, where its 21. her bf could be older, i would not be surprised.


My liver's kind of shot, I realized it yesterday. I'm drinking beer today, as you can see I'm not too focused or on point. I hope you all forgive me. I forgive me.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I promise you, everyone in England is boozing hardcore from about 12... I hate it.
> 
> I am hoping I have access to this string of April's :3 If I am a good puppy.


Matt Rize just said you live in California. Wait I wasn't wasted? Thank you liver!!!


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I don't think jadeey's pics are fake, or her pics would be clearer and of a blonde.
> 
> But she can easily prove us wrong...


That's true I would rather be a blonde >.< I went through a fase where I was like I wanna be just like Taylor momsen and I was putting sun bleach in my hair . It looked so bad It came out all orangey -.-


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Goddess #^^# *fans self*
> 
> Holy shit, I wish I heard this stuff offline! I think I'm going to have a heart attack. You sweethearts.
> 
> ...


The body is a beautiful thing, used for artistic purposes i fully applaud, damn kuroi be cautious of `friends` taking naughty pics of u, i`ve seen people do horrible things, lmfao hey did we not see an exemple of this from pant meat Matt 

I wish i could put a bubble around u lmfao, MY KUROI !!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Matt Rize just said you live in California. Wait I wasn't wasted? Thank you liver!!!


I was talking about jadeey and her about to get drunkness.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> The body is a beautiful thing, used for artistic purposes i fully applaud, damn kuroi be cautious of `friends` taking naughty pics of u, i`ve seen people do horrible things, lmfao hey did we not see an exemple of this from pant meat Matt
> 
> I wish i could put a bubble around u lmfao, MY KUROI !!


Can I get locked in that bubble lol. Boing boing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Can I get locked in that bubble lol. Boing boing


Ha. If I were in that bubble it would be getting popped very shortly.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Why thank you.


 
LMFAO well played, atleast i know where i`m hanging my stoking this year


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I was talking about jadeey and her about to get drunkness.


Man I need to get bitches straight on this forum. I categorize you all as 'stoners.' To what digression I have no idea. 

Be sanctified in the fact that I consider you all equal.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ha. If I were in that bubble it would be getting popped very shortly.



You didn't learn when you were younger about pointy things and balloons


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I promise you, everyone in England is boozing hardcore from about 12... I hate it.
> 
> I am hoping I have access to this string of April's :3 If I am a good puppy.


Find the squeaky toy kuroi  hint -pull the string


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't Cryptkeepr pull the string? Where is he ?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Can't Cryptkeepr pull the string? Where is he ?




Wtf. Who cares I would much rather watch Kuroi look for that toy


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Can't Cryptkeepr pull the string? Where is he ?


He earned himself a 7 day ban


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> He earned himself a 7 day ban


So does this mean we get a dirtier April for 7 days???? Crosses fingers


----------



## sso (Nov 21, 2011)

how did he do that?


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> So does this mean we get a dirtier April for 7 days???? Crosses fingers


I`m always myself, crypt or no crypt, people forget we are 2 people living worlds apart  

Can i smear u in chocolate pudding, tie u up and slap u around  is that dirty enough, wait i can add cookie crumble 

hahahaha


----------



## Soupy<3Smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

It is in fact I so thank you for the props  Note my ego getting massive at the moment. Nope, just super HIGH.. Bwahaha 


ca$hcropper said:


> If that's you in your avatar then yep you most certainly could I'm sure of it


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> I`m always myself, crypt or no crypt, people forget we are 2 people living worlds apart
> 
> Can i smear u in chocolate pudding, tie u up and slap u around  is that dirty enough, wait i can add cookie crumble
> 
> hahahaha


Girl I just ate a couple mushies and been smoking all day, id eat you up till you squirm to get away and then it really 
Be on cause good luck knocking it down


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Girl I just ate a couple mushies and been smoking all day, id eat you up till you squirm to get away and then it really
> Be on cause good luck knocking it down


yeah, that. 

its getting hot in here (opens the window)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Girl id eat you up till you squirm to get away


  lol


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Soupy<3Smoke said:


> It is in fact I so thank you for the props  Note my ego getting massive at the moment. Nope, just super HIGH.. Bwahaha


Girl let that ego grow, hell show us some pics and we can all grow together


----------



## Soupy<3Smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

My PG picture collection won't grow anything I'm sure of it. If I get more creative I'll let you know!! 



ca$hcropper said:


> Girl let that ego grow, hell show us some pics and we can all grow together


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Soupy<3Smoke said:


> My PG picture collection won't grow anything I'm sure of it. If I get more creative I'll let you know!!


Gladly waiting my pm box is as well


----------



## Soupy<3Smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey not to shabby for a girl turning 30 today. Thank god I'm asian!!



ca$hcropper said:


> Gladly waiting my pm box is as well


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yeah, that.
> 
> its getting hot in here (opens the window)


I`ll blow on u if u take off ur pants


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> I`ll blow on u if u take off ur pants


Are April, Matt Rize, and Cryptkeeper in a love triangle?


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Soupy<3Smoke said:


> Hey not to shabby for a girl turning 30 today. Thank god I'm asian!!


Just show everyone ur panties, I promise it wont hurt


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Just show everyone ur panties, I promise it wont hurt


I was raped with a quote like that before. Now I'm having a panic attack. Thanks.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are April, Matt Rize, and Cryptkeeper in a love triangle?



[video=youtube;98T3PVaRrHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98T3PVaRrHU[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Nov 21, 2011)

the corset would be hard to see under the lace to the right and i dont have tits so the lace has to have the cup holders taken out before i wear it. the jacket is a favorite of mine tightened the waist to fit. the pants are awsome. exspelling spirits so ill put it on later


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

shit I missed a lot 



Matt Rize said:


> they are in cali, where its 21. her bf could be older, i would not be surprised.


he's not older he's a month younger >.< but they always get drinks I don't know how but they do.... I think they steal them I don't know they don't tell me they just invite lol


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> shit I missed a lot
> 
> 
> 
> he's not older he's a month younger >.< but they always get drinks I don't know how but they do.... I think they steal them I don't know they don't tell me they just invite lol


Hey were those highschoolers that paid me 10 bucks to buy them some beer your friends? Lol


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I was raped with a quote like that before. Now I'm having a panic attack. Thanks.


 
The mental pain u felt was ur own, i did spit first


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish legal drinking age was 18. Would make my life much less complicated lol


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> The mental pain u felt was ur own, i did spit first


The mental pain I felt was my own. That is correct. It was not of my doing and I am not a victim. It's not my fault. No matter who tries to make me think it is, it's not.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> The mental pain I felt was my own. That is correct. It was not of my doing and I am not a victim. It's not my fault. No matter who tries to make me think it is, it's not.


Shouldn't have worn that bananna hammock...You were asking for it, you little tart! I'm coming for ya.......


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 21, 2011)

I am unarmed and totally helpless. Please don't come for me!


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I wish legal drinking age was 18. Would make my life much less complicated lol



It is in a province 5 hours from me  19 here


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Hey were those highschoolers that paid me 10 bucks to buy them some beer your friends? Lol


Maybe if it was like a year or two ago I don't think they would ask though... And we don't drink beer unless it's 40 oz's get it straight



brandon727272 said:


> I wish legal drinking age was 18. Would make my life much less complicated lol


I feel you bro >.<


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm 19 too been considering a fake id... But my sister turns 21 in a few months so itd kinda be a waste at this point. I wish I lived close to a border, although hopping the Mexico border to get fucked up doesn't sound like such a good idea after watching gangland hahaha


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Are April, Matt Rize, and Cryptkeeper in a love triangle?


[video=youtube;FsqJFIJ5lLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsqJFIJ5lLs[/video]

haha, all in good fun. I think the girls of RIU are all coming into their heat or something, its aligned with the moon or season or pumpkins... think i hear Kuroi howling in the distance...


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm 19 too been considering a fake id... But my sister turns 21 in a few months so itd kinda be a waste at this point. I wish I lived close to a border, although hopping the Mexico border to get fucked up doesn't sound like such a good idea after watching gangland hahaha


I have friends that sell bottles for less than what they're worth in the store.... this is why I think they're stealing them I don't drink much though I've gotten too shitfaced too many times


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> I have friends that sell bottles for less than what they're worth in the store.... this is why I think they're stealing them I don't drink much though I've gotten too shitfaced too many times


I prefer beer/wine (I know I sound like a bitch lol) to hard alcohol. I always end up drinking way too quickly off liquor and get too fucked up too fast and ruin my night lol. Unless its vodka . You guys are pulling me through an extremely boring physics lecture haha


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I prefer beer/wine (I know I sound like a bitch lol) to hard alcohol. I always end up drinking way too quickly off liquor and get too fucked up too fast and ruin my night lol. Unless its vodka . You guys are pulling me through an extremely boring physics lecture haha


my thing is I never know when to stop I just keep going untill I black out or puke -.-


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> my thing is I never know when to stop I just keep going untill I black out or puke -.-


do you wake up in strangers beds alot? I always wake up next to unknown women....fuckin booze


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> my thing is I never know when to stop I just keep going untill I black out or puke -.-


come on, you're a youngin. you have to puke a bunch and blackout to figure it out. ten years from now you will know what good beers you like, what wine you like, what liquor you like, and how to get properly crunk. I could tell you but its better to learn by experience.

My one hint: high end tequila + bitches = good times for everyone.

(in the most respectful way haha)


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> [video=youtube;FsqJFIJ5lLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsqJFIJ5lLs[/video]
> 
> haha, all in good fun. I think the girls of RIU are all coming into their heat or something, its aligned with the moon or season or pumpkins... think i hear Kuroi howling in the distance...




My pumpkin is better !!!!


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> my thing is I never know when to stop I just keep going untill I black out or puke -.-


Very classy sweety, damn u love urself


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> My pumpkin is better !!!!


Yes, yes it is. They both are. If RIU had a pumpkin shaking contest, not that I support something like that, you would win from what I've seen...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yes, yes it is. They both are. If RIU had a booty shaking contest, not that I support that, you would win from what I've seen...


speak for your self..i fuckin support it all the way!


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> do you wake up in strangers beds alot? I always wake up next to unknown women....fuckin booze


lol never happened I woke up next to my bestie once and then she puked so I got up >.< We had to call the ambulance for her that day . Apparently, she passed out and I freaked out that she was blacked out so I tried to help her but I was to shitfaced to help so I ended up passing out next to her. Then everyone tried to wake us up but only I woke up. She had to have her stomach pumped  it was scary



april said:


> Very classy sweety, damn u love urself


ehh what can I do ? not like one day Imma wake up with a self esteem ? I just say fuck it and move on


----------



## obijohn (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> Maybe if it was like a year or two ago I don't think they would ask though... And we don't drink beer unless it's 40 oz's get it straight
> 
> 
> 
> <



Man, 40 oz's are so ghetto! They get warm and flat too fast. Give me a a good beer and a pilsner glass!


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

obijohn said:


> Man, 40 oz's are so ghetto! They get warm and flat too fast. Give me a a good beer and a pilsner glass!


lol yeah they are ghetto but fuck it we're kind of ghetto too >.< I have ice cold beer mugs in fridge so that always helps ;p


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

Some real sexy pics


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1899445View attachment 1899444View attachment 1899442View attachment 1899440View attachment 1899439 Some real sexy pics



Leave it to april to always know how to turn a man on


----------



## obijohn (Nov 21, 2011)

sproinggggg!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

obijohn said:


> sproinggggg!!!


[video=youtube;BYLZPwkkyiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYLZPwkkyiY[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

:gulp:
April is killing it!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

April, are you going to get some red and white holiday undies? I think we should make an RIU christmas card.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, are you going to get some red and white holiday undies? I think we should make an RIU christmas card.


Hahahaha this could get interesting, but i question who gets to take these pics??


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll volunteer if you both come to cali hahah!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> Hahahaha this could get interesting, but i question who gets to take these pics??


Oh oh pic me remember amature photgrapher here. Have camera will travel


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> will travel


I'm beat


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

Kuroi has seen what I look like, do I look like a guy you two can trust? Puppy dog eyes


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm beat


Maybe you can come wit. Oh wait who am I kidding I'm a generouse man but id keep that trip for myself lol


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Oh oh pic me remember amature photgrapher here. Have camera will travel




But are u sexy ?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> But are u sexy ?


Ask soupy or kuroi they are the only ones who know what the real me looks like


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'll volunteer if you both come to cali hahah!


If we can get the hotties of RIU to show up in cali I'll rent out the hash bar and we can all throw down.


----------



## april (Nov 21, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Ask soupy or kuroi they are the only ones who know what the real me looks like


But i asked u, both these women seem very different and taste does vary


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> But i asked u, both these women seem very different and taste does vary


Your correct there, so how do you taste???? Ok even though its not your birthday lol check your inbox


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

jadeey said:


> lol never happened I woke up next to my bestie once and then she puked so I got up >.< We had to call the ambulance for her that day . Apparently, she passed out and I freaked out that she was blacked out so I tried to help her but I was to shitfaced to help so I ended up passing out next to her. Then everyone tried to wake us up but only I woke up. She had to have her stomach pumped  it was scary
> 
> 
> 
> ehh what can I do ? not like one day Imma wake up with a self esteem ? I just say fuck it and move on


We shoudl drink together then....we dotn really know eachother so it will still be a stanger to wake up to lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> If we can get the hotties of RIU to show up in cali I'll rent out the hash bar and we can all throw down.


we should have it here, tits and prostitution is legal


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> We shoudl drink together then....we dotn really know eachother so it will still be a stanger to wake up to lol


I tell you I'm clean you no listen -.- lol



Matt Rize said:


> If we can get the hotties of RIU to show up in cali I'll rent out the hash bar and we can all throw down.


I like the sound of this ! 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, are you going to get some red and white holiday undies? I think we should make an RIU christmas card.


I want in ! lol again


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 21, 2011)

Jadeey, I hereby order you to purchase red and white undies- preferably with snowflakes, or equivalently festive motif.

We need to decide on poses. I'm going to draw some poses we could do...


----------



## jadeey (Nov 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Jadeey, I hereby order you to purchase red and white undies- preferably with snowflakes, or equivalently festive motif.
> 
> We need to decide on poses. I'm going to draw some poses we could do...


lol I will next time I go shopping maybe this week (; we should've done a halloween one ! I wanted an excuse to buy supergirl panties >.<


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm running out as we speak for extra memory cards for my camera. Ladies let's make some magic


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 21, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1899445View attachment 1899444View attachment 1899442View attachment 1899440View attachment 1899439  Some real sexy pics


[video=youtube;2xTqUEhWYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xTqUEhWYsI[/video]


----------



## JimmyRecard (Nov 22, 2011)

april said:


> A re post View attachment 1898980 since i authenticated
> 
> A pic of my weed since I DO grow View attachment 1899000
> 
> A new pic for kuroi View attachment 1899005


 For Kuroi? This is for me...at 3AM...in the shower...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April is the true goddess <3


You jest...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry it took so long...

Brandon x







Shan-Shan <3 Kuroi is kind of shy about her butt, so you are a blessed, blessed sacrificial goat indeed. No more ass shots until my Playing Cards photoshoot comes back from the pervy photographer.



Nookie aside, Grandma got me this ^^ The straps cross at the back but they were too long for my shortass torso, so I'm holding them in the photo... until I can cut and buttonhole stitch some new slits. I'm just trying it on here, but I plan on wearing it with a frilly white blouse I have with brassy buttons down the front. Add my brogues waistcoat and pocketwatches and we have a steampunk ensemble yay








Jadeey... any more to show :3 ? SilasRaven? Guys are perfectly welcome to show pretty undies, cool clothes or accessories!!!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

And don't be sorry girl well worth the wait


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 22, 2011)

*blushblush* Thankyou x

I really always hated that ass because I'm bigger on the bottom and I thought it was weird... you guys seem to like it though ^^;

What do you think of the dungaree shorts? What else would go nice with them... I don't often wear hats, but I might just go there for Steampunk. My mama has an old leather baker boy hat I could steal.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah a real nice juicy bubble butt is a very nice treat  once of the best


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *blushblush* Thankyou x
> 
> I really always hated that ass because I'm bigger on the bottom and I thought it was weird... you guys seem to like it though ^^;
> 
> What do you think of the dungaree shorts? What else would go nice with them... I don't often wear hats, but I might just go there for Steampunk. My mama has an old leather baker boy hat I could steal.


Wait what pants? No just playing. Girl you have an awesome body and pretty sure from the looks of what I've seen no matter what your wearing your gonna rock it girl


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *blushblush* Thankyou x
> 
> I really always hated that ass because I'm bigger on the bottom and I thought it was weird... you guys seem to like it though ^^;
> 
> What do you think of the dungaree shorts? What else would go nice with them... I don't often wear hats, but I might just go there for Steampunk. My mama has an old leather baker boy hat I could steal.


I had a visual inspiration ... you reality-check it for me. I imagine a black vest ... something rather boyishly straight-cut, not the waspwaist/corset sex doll confections my Google search keeps turning up. Something vaguely like this , but featuring the dungarees above ... 





... with a great meringue of frills coming out the front ... cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Kuroi that ass oh my


 umm blahbla umm OMG...i love that ass


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol still drooling. I think this qualifies for one of those 3am shower ones right lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

haha i jus had to take a cold one....but im still hard 

i wanna bite those ass cheeks hard!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i jus had to take a cold one....but im still hard
> 
> i wanna bite those ass cheeks hard!


Easy easy perhaps you need another cold shower buddy lol. It is hard since I'm on my phone and each time I try and scroll down (I love my phone) it blows that pic up real nice and big on my screen


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

aight ill be back, oone more shower!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Many goats are being sent to the gods tonight. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I had a visual inspiration ... you reality-check it for me. I imagine a black vest ... something rather boyishly straight-cut, not the waspwaist/corset sex doll confections my Google search keeps turning up. Something vaguely like this , but featuring the dungarees above ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cannabineer, you have exquisite taste :3 I love it, and I do occasionally go for a bit of androgyny ;3
Thankyou for adding more pretty poof to the thread. Did you see Urca and I's discussion over Thomas Gainborough, the Aesthetic movement and Rococo period? x

Oh my, I think we should all take a shower guys #^^#


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> aight ill be back, oone more shower!


You go boy. Haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

well i didnt get up there yet....you wanna cum to Kurio? ill warm up the water


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Many goats are being sent to the gods tonight. cn


Hell I don't get down like that, but for that well someone send me like a pf tek for sacraficing goats ASAP!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cannabineer, you have exquisite taste :3 I love it, and I do occasionally go for a bit of androgyny ;3
> Thankyou for adding more pretty poof to the thread. Did you see Urca and I's discussion over Thomas Gainborough, the Aesthetic movement and Rococo period? x
> 
> Oh my, I think we should all take a shower guys #^^#


Oops kuroi it looks like you dropped the soap....again hehehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

Kurio, thanks for making my unit look liek a sundial with those pics


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Sundial haha


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dizzle Frost again.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Huh I can tell what time it is and its fucking dark out. Sun dial. That's great


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

yea man its a great watch..lol


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a moondial ... cn


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I have a moondial ... cn


I suppose that one is more accurate in this situation


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I have a moondial ... cn


 i dunno if i wanan know....im picturing a candle stuck in your poop shute....i hope yur fur dont cath fire


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yea man its a great watch..lol


That other thread you re-posted in the wrong section was originally directed towards stalkers/impersonators...such as those using other people's pics as avatars.

Grow up little man.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That other thread you re-posted in the wrong section was originally directed towards stalkers/impersonators...such as those using other people's pics as avatars.
> 
> Grow up little man.


Are you trolling me? i dunno if you wanna do that


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno if i wanan know....im picturing a candle stuck in your poop shute....i hope yur fur dont cath fire


Roflmmfao chocking on this hit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Roflmmfao chocking on this hit


 lol this thread is always got soem good stuff in it


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol this thread is always got soem good stuff in it


it sure does, ive been sub'd in and out for over a month lol. I love seeing some fantastic brown booty as well


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That other thread you re-posted in the wrong section was originally directed towards stalkers/impersonators...such as those using other people's pics as avatars.
> 
> Grow up little man.


This stalking you speak of you mean like thread hopping to post about someone like you just did?


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;QVdhZwK7cS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 22, 2011)

Hummmm got to see something


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 22, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Hummmm got to see something
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1901935


Look finshaggy's in the back, got best view too lol


----------



## Urca (Nov 22, 2011)

kuroi, i hope that you posting these pictures is what you really want. That being said, im glad I stopped putting up my bra shots, alot more people wouldnt like me


----------



## Airwave (Nov 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry it took so long...


Oh. My. God.

It needs to be bitten and slapped.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 23, 2011)

I just choked on my vapor o.o


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Kurio, thanks for making my unit look liek a sundial with those pics


A little prick with a flat area around it...

What's to brag about..?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

Well Kuroi... I guess fair is fair...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

wow, if i wasnt already in love i am now
[video=youtube;OM9b3uUQ2zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9b3uUQ2zI[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wow, if i wasnt already in love i am now
> [video=youtube;OM9b3uUQ2zI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM9b3uUQ2zI[/video]


Dude... it's just a close up of my reg grundies with me in them... don't get too excited about it...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

not you tighty whitey, the ebony goddess with the contrasting g-string


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

we coulda had something special


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

we do . . .. . . . .


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

<<<<< See these..? They're happy tears...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## silasraven (Nov 23, 2011)

kuroi i dont feels so bad anymore that my house isnt spotless im not the only one whos busy as all get out at least.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow..........


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wow. The invisible post nazi has struck again. I can't say I'd bite or kiss a fucking ass? Fuck this place, I've had about enough of this shit.


Don't be mad capt. And I'm betting had you seen that ass you would be more than willing to bite, kiss, lick .......


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Hell I vote we make that ass the new RIU masscot


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

are there riu mascots


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> are there riu mascots


Idk nut rollitup has that damn penguin. Should be a beautiful ass


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

well it has come and now i need a sandwich i mean it was there now its not all that seent it know that kuroi is a talented and lucky madchen mit einem bueatiful korper und einen spielerischen geist


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> well it has come and now i need a sandwich i mean it was there now its not all that seent it know that kuroi is a talented and lucky madchen mit einem bueatiful korper und einen spielerischen geist


Yes sir she sure does appear to be talented, as well as very gifted


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay. I'm sober now and I've just had a think. April is right. Urca is right.

I seriously need to go and have a good think about myself. It's getting kind of complicated offline at the moment and looking through my posts you can see they get more and more kinky the more insecure I'm feeling. I have to fix that. It's not safe or good for me. I'm sad and lonely at the moment, but that was out of order. I'm sorry for compromising people, being an embarrassment and letting people down.

What I'm seeing right now is how fucked up the whole thing is. The whole 'pleasing men' thing. It's also fucked up how much it makes me me liked or useful. That's another thing I need to fix.

Kuroi needs a good smack over the head and 

1) To get over herself
2) Stop being so desperate for approval
3) Put everything away

Sorry. I'm especially sorry to those who say they like me but my posts put my character into question in their minds. I won't inconvenience you like that again.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't get me wrong I love the pictures but I am glad to hear you say that Kuroi. It shows that your figuring it out and self respect is a beautiful thing. And besides sometimes it much more attractive to leave some things up to the imagination


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yeah and #2 on your list. Pretty sure you already had most everyones approval


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

People still adore you even if you keep your clothes on. Don't be ashamed. Off topic, I can't even post a woman getting her head crapped on by a horse without the post getting deleted. Is it really that offensive?? Or did a mod have a bad experience with a horse as a child?


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay. I'm sober now and I've just had a think. April is right.
> 
> I seriously need to go and have a good think about myself. It's getting kind of complicated offline at the moment and looking through my posts you can see they get more and more kinky the more insecure I'm feeling. I have to fix that. It's not safe or good for me. I'm sad and lonely at the moment, but that was out of order. I'm sorry for compromising people, being an embarrassment and letting people down.
> 
> ...


awww muffin sending u hugs and kisses xoxoxoxoxoxox

I luv u, that's why i took them down, feel free to spread ur beautiful pics via pm if that makes u smile and feel good , but sweety the attention ur getting is not the type u say u want, u complain about men using u for sex but post pics of u in a Gstring on a public forum and ask random guys to skype with u. Kuroi u keep doing the same thing expecting a different result. The only person that u need to seek approval from is urself, think about it  I am very hopefull u will achieve great things in ur life, ur smart,sweet, and very pretty  U don't need to be posting thong shots love, most would rather see ur pretty face


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> awww muffin sending u hugs and kisses xoxoxoxoxoxox
> 
> I luv u, that's why i took them down, feel free to spread ur beautiful pics via pm if that makes u smile and feel good , but sweety the attention ur getting is not the type u say u want, u complain about men using u for sex but post pics of u in a Gstring on a public forum and ask random guys to skype with u. Kuroi u keep doing the same thing expecting a different result. The only person that u need to seek approval from is urself, think about it  I am very hopefull u will achieve great things in ur life, ur smart,sweet, and very pretty  U don't need to be posting thong shots love, most would rather see ur pretty face


Did you delete my horse lady?


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> People still adore you even if you keep your clothes on. Don't be ashamed. Off topic, I can't even post a woman getting her head crapped on by a horse without the post getting deleted. Is it really that offensive?? Or did a mod have a bad experience with a horse as a child?



No i ride pretty well thank u


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> No i ride pretty well thank u


I knew it hehehe


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

So whats the problem with the horse lady? Is it the way she says peek a boo? What is it? I'm curious.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay. I'm sober now and I've just had a think. April is right. Urca is right.
> 
> I seriously need to go and have a good think about myself. It's getting kind of complicated offline at the moment and looking through my posts you can see they get more and more kinky the more insecure I'm feeling. I have to fix that. It's not safe or good for me. I'm sad and lonely at the moment, but that was out of order. I'm sorry for compromising people, being an embarrassment and letting people down.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear your down, hope a little song brightens up your day . . . . . Aprils right gotta be comfortable with yourself first
[video=youtube;h03eH51rsuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03eH51rsuM[/video]


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So whats the problem with the horse lady? Is it the way she says peek a boo? What is it? I'm curious.



Do i really need to explain that a horse shitting on a womens head is not appropriate, damn guess i do 

Seems the Mod ratio had to increase since the "common sense" factor decreased


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> Do i really need to explain that a horse shitting on a womens head is not appropriate, damn guess i do
> 
> Seems the Mod ratio had to increase since the "common sense" factor decreased


Coming from a mod that strips to her underwear for attention. Where's your common sense, hypocrite?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Oooh snap lol


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Coming from a mod that strips to her underwear for attention. Where's your common sense, hypocrite?


 

LOL i expected such a response, i do it for fun, i'm 29 and love my body, even my guy posted a panty shot on here 
Hypocrite no, i did leave her panty pics up, but seeing as many members have daughters near her age, and the fact that her entire butt was showing i felt removing them was the appropriate action. If u had common sense or respect for kuroi u would encourage her to show most respectable pics


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> LOL i expected such a response, i do it for fun, i'm 29 and love my body, even my guy posted a panty shot on here
> Hypocrite no, i did leave her panty pics up, but seeing as many members have daughters near her age, and the fact that her entire butt was showing i felt removing them was the appropriate action. If u had common sense or respect for kuroi u would encourage her to show most respectable pics


I said nothing about Kuroi. I'm referring to the fact that you stripping in a public forum is appropriate but a gif of a lady getting crapped on by a horse isn't. We're all adults here right?
Edit: And what about you giggling about Matts dick before you found out it was Anthony Wiener's? That was appropriate? Your priorities are fucked up girl.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

is this gonna be the topic of discussion Capt. do you really care about horse poop gif that much . . .. . . . . . . ..

principle or not . . .. its a gif and a single post of no apparent importance


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I said nothing about Kuroi. I'm referring to the fact that you stripping in a public forum is appropriate but a gif of a lady getting crapped on by a horse isn't. We're all adults here right?


So april what if it was a dude getting shit on? Little more apropriate? Just asking


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I said nothing about Kuroi. I'm referring to the fact that you stripping in a public forum is appropriate but a gif of a lady getting crapped on by a horse isn't. We're all adults here right?


i never even saw it...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

you guys are funny


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I said nothing about Kuroi. I'm referring to the fact that you stripping in a public forum is appropriate but a gif of a lady getting crapped on by a horse isn't. We're all adults here right?


I stripped? lol damn i must be smoking some killer weed  how is a bikini pic me stripping??? none of my body shots include my face  so are they really me?? hahahaha 
HMM i wish i could say yes, but i fear the answer is NO  

LOL are u really getting upset over a post of a horse shitting on a womens head getting deleted? What's ur real issue ???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

i think thats a stunt horse see how it moves its tail perfectly so the camera can get the shot pekabu


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> I stripped? lol damn i must be smoking some killer weed  how is a bikini pic me stripping??? none of my body shots include my face  so are they really me?? hahahaha
> HMM i wish i could say yes, but i fear the answer is NO
> 
> LOL are u really getting upset over a post of a horse shitting on a womens head getting deleted? What's ur real issue ???


It's the fact that you're deleting my posts of shit that isn't breaking any more rules than you are posting underwear pics.

Edit: Right, now you're going to act like that wasn't you in those pics. You're fake as hell.


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It's the fact that you're deleting my posts of shit that isn't breaking any more rules than you are posting underwear pics.


If admin had an issues with pics of women in panties i think i would have to delete half of T&T  
Im only modeling panties , staying on topic with the thread, what are u doing?

I can also edit  No never denied they were me, just said they might not be lol  But i can proudly say that's my ass and my lovely ladies in this thread  what have u contributed ?


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 23, 2011)

lol this is good entertainment during my breakfast of biscuits with sausage gravy and scrambled eggs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I love my Red Dragon, best wake n bake weed!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

Were the fuck are all the tits and asses? i dotn wanna see buds, the whole site is full of buds..weres the [email protected]


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> lol this is good entertainment during my breakfast of biscuits with sausage gravy and scrambled eggs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I love my Red Dragon, best wake n bake weed!


Uhmmm yeah. Yummy bro. Now I wanna bite and slap that!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Uhmmm yeah. Yummy bro. Now I wanna bite and slap that!!!


if it had a vagina and some milkers id think about it lol


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

Man I've been missing out on all the fun here lately, nice ass pics, pm'ing pics.....damn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Man I've been missing out on all the fun here lately, nice ass pics, pm'ing pics.....damn


You missed soem great ass lastnight dude


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

very nice B


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> You missed soem great ass lastnight dude


Damn, I seen the green arrow last night and thought nahhhh, it's been pretty lame in their lately...lol... guess I was wrong...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

april said:


> so are they really me?? hahahaha
> HMM i wish i could say yes, but i fear the answer is NO





april said:


> No never denied they were me, just said they might not be lol


You're crazy. Pms?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2011)

Personally i think we should all take a step back and remember that this thread was very probably intended to be a safe pleasant playground for the ladies of RIU. Kuroi's lovely if ill-advised pics last night brought out the Rut Squad in full force (yes; I am not blameless) and shenanigans ensued. Some got a little poopy even. 
But after seeing Kuroi's explanatory post i can only imagine she is feeling a bit vulnerable and raw right now. Some of us ... okay, some of me ... will be here to show Kuroi some support for the real her, and that it isn't only about the work of the divine potter. 

Here's a panty shot to improve the mood ... cn


----------



## april (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> You're crazy. Pms?


lol the " hmm i wish i could say yes, but i fear the answer is no was in reference to ur question asking if we were all adults here  thats why i skipped down to write  hahahaha nice try muffin. No in a few weeks, u keeping calenders for the RIU ladies


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;trJeelxl4mo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trJeelxl4mo&feature=youtu.be[/video]

[video]http://youtu.be/trJeelxl4mo[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 23, 2011)

haha, this bromance is getting out of control. you are supposed to take turns pitching guys...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

you said bromance


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

fuck i spent like 2 hrs looking up different solvents type extractions like ethonol, and hexane and fuck my head hurts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> fuck i spent like 2 hrs looking up different solvents type extractions like ethonol, and hexane and fuck my head hurts


hexane is harder to find and expensive..try a paint shop or paint supply place...you cna also use Coleman fuel or "Naptha"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 23, 2011)

ya i read that, its seem very fairy tale oil, but i found some more sound ways with everclear and ether thats what i want to do, but ether hella hard to find too, i live in college town, the cutter is gonna have to find me a chemist


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hexane is harder to find and expensive..try a paint shop or paint supply place...you cna also use *Coleman fuel or "Naptha*"


I disagree ... this isn't the place for a detailed how&why ... if you're interested we can reconvene in Concentrates&Extracts ... cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i read that, its seem very fairy tale oil, but i found some more sound ways with everclear and ether thats what i want to do, but ether hella hard to find too, i live in college town, the cutter is gonna have to find me a chemist


naptha works well...i used for about a year...it comes out a lil darker than butane oil, but it tastes and smokes the same


----------



## Urca (Nov 23, 2011)

Kuroi, i didnt say what I said to shame you, Im just worried one day you'll try to get a wondeful job but they'll find your ass and such all over the internet. (its a nice ass though, im jealous, I got NO ASS). We all do things when we're hurting and vulnerable. Shit I'd problably still be showing off my chest in here but i get more flak than you do and well, I dont feel like showing off anymore. 
Best wishes and never let life get you down, ok?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

Urca said:


> Kuroi, i didnt say what I said to shame you, Im just worried one day you'll try to get a wondeful job but they'll find your ass and such all over the internet. (its a nice ass though, im jealous, I got NO ASS). We all do things when we're hurting and vulnerable. Shit I'd problably still be showing off my chest in here but i get more flak than you do and well, I dont feel like showing off anymore.
> Best wishes and never let life get you down, ok?


 You wernt jelous of that lil rock hard ass? Id love to find that ass all over the intraweb!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 23, 2011)

I ain't puttin my McDonald's arches up on here.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2011)

*
Pleasepleaseplease don't fight. I don't want to have to take sides.*

Hey guys. 

I'm a little calmer at the moment.

We had a little family emergency. I especially don't like Crack at this point in time.

Thankyou for the cuddles, support and advice.

Can I respectfully ask you guys to not yell at April for doing her job? She is right, and in an odd way I see her as a mother figure. I love you all, but don't attack her, please.

Pretty face? It seems guys like most ass or boobs, but it's harder to be sure if anyone really is interested in looking at your face. A face is so individua, if you really think your face is amazing out o 6 billion people it looks bad.. Well, over here no one really cares, but I will leave you guys with a smile (re post) 







Back on the topic of clothes, I hope you liked the dungarees. I've always been a Steampunk fan, but since 'Hugo' came out, I've been wanting to return to that kind of aesthetic. Suggestions for what else to wear with it would be much appreciated. I have some Steampunk art I will post in Inspired art if you're at all interested. 

I'm sorry for all the trouble I've caused..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 23, 2011)

new look, Morgan? Cheeky! cn


----------



## Urca (Nov 23, 2011)

Kuroi! You look great! Lol I only have one new picture of me but not sure if anyone wants to see it. Anywho, please think about what I said, ok? <3


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *
> Pleasepleaseplease don't fight. I don't want to have to take sides.*
> 
> Hey guys.
> ...


And such a pretty smile it is. Thank Kuroi


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 23, 2011)

If I read "rock hard ass" again I'm going to... do nothing but continue reading the words "rock hard ass". 

I really do not see anyone on this planet having a rock hard ass. Unless, they implanted hard rocks into their ass.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

You guys are hilarious. You remind me of these dudes I went to school with one was a dark black dude and the other was light skinned with yellow teeth. One would talk shit about how dark the other was and the dark one would rip on his yellow teeth. It was funny shit. Talking about being so black they spit yoohoo and buttering toast with the buttery yellow teeth.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I ain't puttin my McDonald's arches up on here.


Even though they're the most golden of them all?


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 23, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> If I read "rock hard ass" again I'm going to... do nothing but continue reading the words "rock hard ass".
> 
> I really do not see anyone on this planet having a rock hard ass. Unless, they implanted hard rocks into their ass.


I spent just about 14 years with a woman who played tennis and racquetball like mad. She also jogged and she was by far the best female water skier I have ever known in person. She could go through a course better than most guys, and I am talking guys that were very skilled. She was also a very talented slalom trick skier and she could barefoot with just about any guy other than a pro. When she clenched her butt cheeks, they were like stone.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't stop laughing at "Dribble Piss".


----------



## ganjames (Nov 23, 2011)

My ribs are already so fucked up, this site doesn't help.

I can't even take full breaths without it hurting, now I keep reading "dribble piss" and "rock hard ass" and it feels like my lungs are going to break out of my rib cage.

It hurts so good.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;Tc5iUrK5JSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc5iUrK5JSk[/video]


ganjames said:


> My ribs are already so fucked up, this site doesn't help.
> 
> I can't even take full breaths without it hurting, now I keep reading "dribble piss" and "rock hard ass" and it feels like my lungs are going to break out of my rib cage.
> 
> It hurts so good.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 23, 2011)

ummm yeah w/e


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 23, 2011)

silasraven said:


> View attachment 1902843


holy shit...


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

silasraven said:


> View attachment 1902843ummm yeah w/e


Slipknot mask???


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't see how people can get so heated in a forum. You should stay on topic. Lets get back to the lace and stuff


----------



## ganjames (Nov 23, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Well Kuroi... I guess fair is fair...
> View attachment 1902165


Pull it down so we can see your blushing vagina.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 23, 2011)

tharoomman said:


> Don't see how people can get so heated in a forum. You should stay on topic. Lets get back to the lace and stuff


whos heated? i just wanna know what the fucks going on with the tard in the wheelchair... he needs a freakin maid or something hahahaha


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah....come on everybody now..... T n A, T n A, T n A, T n A, T n A.....


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

smokinheavy79 said:


> whos heated? i just wanna know what the fucks going on with the tard in the wheelchair... he needs a freakin maid or something hahahaha


 
That's really not cool man....


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 23, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> That's really not cool man....


I jus keedin...


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 23, 2011)

I know man, That guy could be one of many veteran,s who came home with one leg you know+ karma's a bitch....He could use a maid though...lol.....


----------



## Airwave (Nov 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;Tc5iUrK5JSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc5iUrK5JSk[/video]


Nice, old track.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> LMAO......I must be getting tired....


 3 hours sleep didnt go to far here either lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *
> Pleasepleaseplease don't fight. I don't want to have to take sides.*
> 
> Hey guys.
> ...


Arse shots or no... You are beautiful and I love your sense of style... 

and arse shots or no... I'd still want eat your pancakes...

and that's no innuendo... I just love pancakes...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> just take it somewhere else. THATS THE POINT. NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR BROMANCE. YOU ARE RUINING A GOOD THREAD.


No shit man.  How do you end a childish game???  Who fucking cares.  Who's the mod here cause all I've seen last 2 days is brick head thread hopping to usually make really lame boreing comments.   Why can't a mod fix this bs so the rest of us can get back to the tits and ass


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Right, as if I have been alone in this.
> 
> Tell it to Dribble Piss because I don't want to hear it. He started it and he is the one that needs to end it. Once he does, as far as I am concerned it will be as if nothing ever happened between us.


YOU have 4 trolling posts in a row without any reply from Dizzle. So take it somewhere else. No one cares about this bromance. Knock it off dude, there are hundreds of other thread for you to flame Diz on. Seriously. Do you need attention that bad? Needy whiney troll is not a good look for a 57 year old man.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 24, 2011)

[youtube]ZRPKN8_fYDM[/youtube]

haters gonna hate


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 24, 2011)

*in a deep voice*


and you do not want to ruin sexy picture thread...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2011)

AHEM.

This thread is for Lace and Frills.

Here is a re-post of Ladder Lace, my favorite.







Stop fucking fighting. Make a thread you can fight in and we can all watch and take sides if it must come to that. Play in the schoolyard or playpen that is a secure thread of it's own, not in my classroom.

I'm extremely depressed with personal/family issues right now. Don't make this bitch get her fangs out.

I don't even have the energy to try and ask in a flirty joking way anymore, I'm just down and pissed off...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 24, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> AHEM.
> 
> This thread is for Lace and Frills.
> 
> ...


Kuroi you are the best.   Now I think I can hopefully go to bed.  And I'm sorry to you beautiful for the trolls its not their fault they were not loved enough as children or something.  

P.S. those panties are sexy as hell


----------



## Beansly (Nov 24, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay. I'm sober now and I've just had a think. April is right. Urca is right.
> 
> I seriously need to go and have a good think about myself. It's getting kind of complicated offline at the moment and looking through my posts you can see they get more and more kinky the more insecure I'm feeling. I have to fix that. It's not safe or good for me. I'm sad and lonely at the moment, but that was out of order. I'm sorry for compromising people, being an embarrassment and letting people down.
> 
> ...


 You know, I had the same conversation with myself yesterday.
jk You're very mature for your age.
I understand what you're saying but you ever consider that woman are petty and jealous creatures when it comes to other women? You think maybe they're just jealous? 
I hope you find what it is that makes you happy girl.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

Cash- No offense intended but you're just feeding the flames of this one...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Cash- No offense intended but you're just feeding the flames of this one...


Yeah if only ignorence had value huh lol. None taken brother its pretty much starting to feel like I'm in a battle of witt's with an unarmed opponent so fuck it I'm off to bed, have a good night bro


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Yeah if only ignorence had value huh lol. None taken brother its pretty much starting to feel like I'm in a battle of witt's with an unarmed opponent so fuck it I'm off to bed, have a good night bro


Nite croppa. Live to fight another day. Only one person looks like a complete troll here.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Nite croppa. Live to fight another day. Only one person looks like a complete troll here.


Later brother


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Nite croppa. Live to fight another day. Only one person looks like a complete troll here.


And this time it's not me...


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> And this time it's not me...


I think you are Kurio's favorite... :jealous:


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2011)

I kinda feel like I'm being held to ransom in this thread and Brick Top is a gangster. 'Gimme Dribble Piss in a body bag and I'll let the frilly thread girl go, see??!'

Thanks for the cuddles and support guys. At least my mother seems to be on side today. We have our individual trauma going on which has made interaction very difficult amidst a failed marriage, death, bankruptcies, phone threats, loss of property and arrests because of booze and crack.

Let me just say I will NEVER EVER make a habit of anything other than pot. Sweet sweet ganja. That's what I need.

Oh, I got a new grinder today. It was $8 and a considerable move up from my usual $4 ones lol. It appears to be a chromium crusher copy or something. Cheaply made, but I will be careful with it with my Girly hands. More info in the What Makes a Good Grinder? Thread. I have a shitload of shake to get through that screen and I have alot of kief in the grinder that DOESN'T have a kief-catcher so this should be good.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats on the new and better grinder... I'm not a fan of them, but if it's how you do your thang, you're stepping in the right direction...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Congrats on the new and better grinder... I'm not a fan of them, but if it's how you do your thang, you're stepping in the right direction...


I explained more in the aforementioned thread that I'm kind of on the fence when it comes to grinders. It depends on the occasion and the bud, but I'm quite happy to break down by hand... or use a 10" razor blade. As I said before, 'the joys of being an art student' X3

Thanks for the congrats, Shan-Shan. Perhaps we could do a little grinding together sometime


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll let you do the grinding, I'm more for the scissor action...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd be part of the scissor gang.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 24, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'd be part of the scissor gang.


I hope you mean what I was meaning... I mean I wouldn't want you to be meaning anything else. I else I might get mean... yadadadamean homie..?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 24, 2011)

.... well hello there guys. looks like things got pretty busy in this thread last night. *my time anyway*. 

for anyone and everyone who was/is arguing in this thread, just STFU already. at first it was funny but now it's just fucking lame. I don't care who started it and who finishes it, but take the argument out of toke and talk and take it to PM's instead. you guys should be ashamed of yourselves. instead of trying so hard to diss each other,y'all should be trying that much harder to increase the peace around here instead. One Love gang...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2011)

this is hella funny ...



xKuroiTaimax said:


> ... Brick Top is a gangster. 'Gimme Dribble Piss in a body bag and I'll let the frilly thread girl go...



happy thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;cdVVLbe1rfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdVVLbe1rfY[/video]


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm more concerned about the hungover clowns in my backyard shooting _my_ pumkins with a .45 than I am about someone elses choice to get naked.

(not literal clowns by the way)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I'm more concerned about the hungover clowns in my backyard shooting _my_ pumkins with a .45 than I am about someone elses choice to get naked.
> 
> (not literal clowns by the way)


Well then you should have gotten rid of those pumpkins a month ago, what do you expect?!??!


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 25, 2011)

When you come over we will make love all afternoon. When you come over we will make love and kiss and hug and do things we shouldn't do.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 25, 2011)

guy incognito said:


> When you come over we will make love all afternoon. When you come over we will make love and kiss and hug and do things we shouldn't do.


Uh WTF??? I must have missed something


----------



## Beansly (Nov 26, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Uh WTF??? I must have missed something


 [video=youtube;Yz3St5ywbuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3St5ywbuU[/video]


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

Beansly said:


> [video=youtube;Yz3St5ywbuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3St5ywbuU[/video]


Haha got itt now thanks


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Is he coming to my place or making man love to one of you guys?

... can I watch?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Is he coming to my place or making man love to one of you guys?
> 
> ... can I watch?



Given the option I think any sane man would go to you not after any of us


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

And yet I still haven't managed one date 0_o

Thankyou though x


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> And yet I still haven't managed one date 0_o
> 
> Thankyou though x



Guys your area must have some issues lol.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I'll let you do the grinding, I'm more for the scissor action...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

How dare you defile my lace-adorned boudoire...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Damnit, I missed all the good pics. Patiently awaiting a PM from a fellow RIU bro

You want me to remove it? I thought it was funny as hell!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Who? 

I wanna know who and what you're perving over XP Not all the pics out there are the same as what was shared out here 0_o Certain people have privileges!!! ^^;


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL, not perving out.
Just sounds like a few of your choice pics got removed.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 26, 2011)

Only special ppl get an Exclusive Home-made Art book put together for them >:]


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 26, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Only special ppl get an Exclusive Home-made Art book put together for them >:]


 
Im special.... Where do I sign up?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Im special.... Where do I sign up?


Wrong kind of special bro lol. Jk


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol, take some time to get to know me. Hang around a little.

Feel free to discuss alternative fashion or anything remotely frilly. Go ahead and post sexy ladies in lingerie, but keep it respectful and tasteful (ie, no plastic blondes bent over with a blowjob face...) Look for some really awesome frilly, lacy, bow-laden stuff.

Find something pretty I like and I might like you a bit more ^^


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL, sorry. I have been following this thread for a little while actually.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Ooh, a thread stalker. Oh was it the picture of my butt you missed... Oh well ^^

That doesn't mean you don't have to find me sexy ladies and pretty frilly things!!!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ooh, a thread stalker. Oh was it the picture of my butt you missed... Oh well ^^
> 
> That doesn't mean you don't have to find me sexy ladies and pretty frilly things!!!



Oh dude you did miss out. Kuroi mmm thanks for the reminder


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

^^^LOL
I'm sure someone saved 'em LOL


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^LOL
> I'm sure someone saved 'em LOL


Well yeah, haha but that's something for Kuroi to share nobody else


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Let's not forget, it's about the panties ON the butt... Not just the butt XP Lol have any of you been paying attention to the clothing at all ^^;


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course. I think the lace is very sexy Kuroi. I just wish I didn't miss the last couple days in here. lol


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Let's not forget, it's about the panties ON the butt... Not just the butt XP Lol have any of you been paying attention to the clothing at all ^^;


Do what. There were clothes in the pics????? Huh. Jk. You have some nice panties


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 26, 2011)

ya nice pix. I really love the wall-paper you have in that room. Looks very smoove.


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 26, 2011)

Would love to see you in something like this. I bet you'd pull it off better than she does


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 26, 2011)

^^^
I'm with him. You have the bod for it Kuroi


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Aw guys #^^#

I have that corset (I think) in pink and black lol.

Only she has huge tits 0_0 And lovely curves that go right from waist to knee. 

I can't compete but here it is again anyway:







Thanks for the contribution- you must be doing something right if you found a corset similar to one I already own X3 I love the bow stocking as well, I have some with ace of spades appliqués on a black satin bow and spades going up the legs.

Got anything for the Cosplay Corner?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw guys #^^#
> 
> I have that corset (I think) in pink and black lol.
> 
> ...


Your boobs seem to compliment the attire beautifully Kuroi


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 26, 2011)

You have just as nice curves , if not nicer curves than the blonde posted above


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankies x I saw BOWS on that corset and immediately decided I would wear it and it would be all mine lol. I am a total sucker for bows.


----------



## ganjames (Nov 26, 2011)

This thread would be 10x better if you weren't taking these pictures with a potato.

Get a damn camera!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> And yet I still haven't managed one date 0_o
> 
> Thankyou though x


Cause half a world separates us...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

ganjames said:


> This thread would be 10x better if you weren't taking these pictures with a potato.
> 
> Get a damn camera!


I don't need a fancy camera for the sole purpose of taking underwear shots for your guys- I'm not even worth that. If i thought I was really 'something' I'd do the tryhard thing, but it's just me, my clothes and whatever equipment happens to be at hand- sorry...

You guys post pictures.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw guys #^^#
> 
> I have that corset (I think) in pink and black lol.
> 
> ...


thats pretty hott stuff


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't need a fancy camera for the sole purpose of taking underwear shots for your guys- I'm not even worth that. If i thought I was really 'something' I'd do the tryhard thing, but it's just me, my clothes and whatever equipment happens to be at hand- sorry...
> 
> You guys post pictures.


Never say that.You are pure brown Sugar girl and dont let em tell ya different.We just like to see pure beauty without static.Its our Thang.You are only young for a short time,Make a chronical(sic) of it to look back on.Take care ))


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, hydrotech, It's just the way he put it to me. It just sounded like he was just saying 'your pictures are shit, GTFO' in a way. If people don't want to the pictures at all, I won't post them. But I just went shopping...

I have a nice set of DSLR photos I'm waiting to get back and professional photos (not that I'm anything special). You can see it looks kind of up myself if I'm trying to post perfect photos of my perfect self everywhere, but I get what you mean about having nice photos to look back on.

The underwear shots in my album were taken by a female friend who'd had enough of the self esteem thing. She brought me over, told me to change into the frilly stuff and get on her bed. It did help quite a bit, and it is nice to look back on a decent photo when you don't feel so great about yourself.

Has anyone got any picture for me, then?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

I already posted my picture for you earlier in the thread... and of course the guys on here want to see more pictures of you... You couldn't possibly think otherwise...

But I'm already obsessed with you... 

I'm going to stop thread stalking you...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

I know you did, Shan-Shan, but what about all these lazy poopies who haven't? Feel free to post pictures of nice lingerie too, I may be persuaded to model it lol

Hey, you've got every entitlement to make yourself right at home in this thread Shan-Shan *fetches your pipe and slippers* x


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Could you imagine a new form of execution, performed by going down on an exceptionally muscled woman? I think those thighs would cut off more than your blood supply X3


lol that instantly made me think of this video . PLEASE EMBED AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
[video]http://youtu.be/t6ykyr6Eh9M[/video]

Damn you RIU, I can never figure out the video embed thing...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you for finding my pipe... I was wondering where I had put it...

Looks like I need to clean the stem...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Okies... I've got these suit shorts I adore (wore them with a suit jacket earlier in the thread), red tights and love heart socks. The Houndstooth pattern Doc Marten type boots were my birthday present from mama.







Layering, as it's getting kind of cold down here.







I liked the print- it has chains and Cameos with bows tied to them







So I wore with a chain with a Cameo and a bow tied to it :3 And a handy pocketwatch. I'm pretty bad at timekeeping so I actually use it alot.







Expressing my Wolfy side. Hooray for $3 tank tops lol







Men, would you wear a ruffled blouse, all romantic-style? I don't think frills make a man gay. I think it takes a great man to carry of frills and just look... regal...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

I've got a metallic purple shirt with ruffles... doesn't fit me anymore... but I've still got it...


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sadly, I don't have anything with ruffles lol (except my pantry ). I feel like I could easily pull off #1 in any casual setting, not sure if that's "ruffled" enough though lol (I googled ruffled shirts ). If you meant #2... I could probably pull it off if it was a themed party but if everyone was dressed normal probably not lol! That would be kind of fun to wear though lol, I would feel like George Washington 











PS: Shannon, do you really smoke out of a cob pipe like that? Badass.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I've got a metallic purple shirt with ruffles... doesn't fit me anymore... but I've still got it...


We wanna see it!!! :3

Brandon, I was indeed thinking about something like the first picture, or pirate-y... Not the best example but you get it right?? Like think zorro, and men of aristocracy... I saw a guy in his 50s get on a bus in a top hat, tails, ruffle shirt, with a cane and pocketwatch. My heart skipped a beat, he tipped his hat to me and everyone on the bus must have caught on to the fact I have 'particular' tastes... lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

I wish I was fit enough to dress like that... I often wish that fashion was still alive and well... But sadly it's pretty much dead...


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We wanna see it!!! :3
> 
> Brandon, I was indeed thinking about something like the first picture, or pirate-y... Not the best example but you get it right?? Like think zorro, and men of aristocracy... I saw a guy in his 50s get on a bus in a top hat, tails, ruffle shirt, with a cane and pocketwatch. My heart skipped a beat, he tipped his hat to me and everyone on the bus must have caught on to the fact I have 'particular' tastes... lol
> [/IMG]


I'd have to kick my own ass if I wore that. If I put a pic online I might as well be gay cause I'd never getting laid again.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We wanna see it!!! :3
> 
> Brandon, I was indeed thinking about something like the first picture, or pirate-y... Not the best example but you get it right?? Like think zorro, and men of aristocracy... I saw a guy in his 50s get on a bus in a top hat, tails, ruffle shirt, with a cane and pocketwatch. My heart skipped a beat, he tipped his hat to me and everyone on the bus must have caught on to the fact I have 'particular' tastes... lol


 Ive done soem fucked up things to get laid, but i wouldnt be cuaght dead with that gear on lol


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I wish I was fit enough to dress like that... I often wish that fashion was still alive and well... But sadly it's pretty much dead...


Wow ur awesome i only know a handful of guys that enjoy the style, i personaly love it, men looked soo dashing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

april said:


> Wow ur awesome i only know a handful of guys that enjoy the style, i personaly love it, men looked soo dashing


in a Dracula movie maybe lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

The guy looks a bit... strange. But that shirt says to me 'I am a gentleman... Dear lady, would you kindly help me unbutton my blouse?' *pervy sort of antonio banderas voice*

SHIT. 

I typed in 'sexy zorro' to find frilly shirted swashbuckling and I found THIS!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The guy looks a bit... strange. But that shirt says to me 'I am a gentleman... Dear lady, would you kindly help me unbutton my blouse?' *pervy sort of antonio banderas voice*
> 
> SHIT.
> 
> I typed in 'sexy zorro' to find frilly shirted swashbuckling and I found THIS!


how come they got pockets?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

Men used to have style... now it's $100 T-shirts and $200 jeans...

.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how come they got pockets?


To smuggle extra grapes ... cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Men used to have style... now it's $100 T-shirts and $200 jeans...
> 
> .


Men still do, its called $40 bluejeans and $25 harley shirt


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how come they got pockets?


Pockets?







Ask why the slits are there, _even if you didn't undo the bows..._


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Pockets?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 whatever they are...why are they there tho? id put my gun in one side and a extra magazine in the other lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 27, 2011)

They are there to put hands in... What else are pockets for..?


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Men still do, its called $40 bluejeans and $25 harley shirt


Worn it maybe even ripped blue jeans , soft worn t-shirt (usualy dark) lol ya seems to be the clothing of choice for guys i have dated lmfao , i don't like it when people feel the need to categorize themselves as a "type" of person with their clothing, seems to block them from meeting other people based on thier look.

I hate trying not to pre judge a person based on their choice of clothing, but it's hard not to do


----------



## Airwave (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> in a Dracula movie maybe lol


Yeah, a man could get away with it at a fancy dress party, vampire, aristocrat or something, but outside of that, it isn't going to happen.

I had a portrait done when I was about 4 years old. I was wearing a frilly shirt. My father has it hanging in his house. It's terrible.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

I just found this yummy photo of Dougie from the band McFly. Alot of musicians seem to go for this 1920's/30's thing. I think it looks cute on the right guy. Just no wet-look hair 0_o







I have a huge crush on 'Shabby', a UK contestant on Big Brother. Reminds me of a girl from school who ended up dating a friend who turned me down because she was apparently straight XP













Hats, tweed and braces... It seems to suit her. Pictures don't do her justice, I drooled over her on the show. Her little micro expressions- sometimes she'd just glance at the camera a certain way and it'd be an incredible turn on >_<

Oh, and Jaqueline Jossa, she is hot even when her makeup and hair are everywhere. She wears some rockabilly inspired stuff at times.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

I like Rockabilly and the dress style, I'm more Cowboy, red neck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2IP6Q23WUk


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jvPHw1OrBIo/S4BJm_THgJI/AAAAAAAADng/x9b2ezTEaVU/s1600-h/ling.jpg

Will not link for some reason... ^







Nom nom nom. In my dreams.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

U bet or a bunch of theses


----------



## silasraven (Nov 27, 2011)

sorry for the upset this will cause, found him on the side of the road. no one cares anymore. the bodies were everywhere.


----------



## silasraven (Nov 27, 2011)

dont have rockabilly stuff to relate. playing with guns hasnt hit the stage is so long, and creepin cadavers isnt touring that i know of


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

WTF Silas??!

Poor guy. Are you burying, skinning or eating him? 

Like I said before, either post in your man panties, frilly lingerie, any alternative clothing, J-fashion in particular. Post pictures from the Internet as long as they're tasteful.


Whee, love the gloves and tops of those stockings, April x


----------



## Beansly (Nov 27, 2011)

This is an old friend from high school who I used to have a crush on. She didn't dress like this in high school but I like her look. She's was always so beautiful to me. Are you into anything like this?


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

ohhhh i luv this ensemble


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

Me likes  I would trade for you or April "Tes yeux, j'en rêve jour et nuit." 

I would keep the truck for sure LOL


----------



## silasraven (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WTF Silas??!
> 
> Poor guy. Are you burying, skinning or eating him?
> 
> ...


wont eat him, i want to put him in acrylic. or preserve him somehow theres a full dead dear still on the road not allot of puncture wounds. i did want to cook him but its too hot out side so i think the meat is bad, man panties later i gotta think of how im going to clean the deer bones i found, completly seperate from the whole carcus i found.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, awesome! She is cute, and look at those legs!!! Very talented make up artist... Such pretty patterns <3

Thankyou so much for sharing!

One of my friends from high school. Way out of my league


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Me likes  I would trade for you or April "Tes yeux, j'en rêve jour et nuit."
> 
> I would keep the truck for sure LOL
> 
> View attachment 1908441


I would also keep the truck, et vos rêves deviendront mes fantasmes 

Can i bake u some chrismas cookies


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool Silas, I mad a mouse mat out of a mouse once, lol It took a whole 2 hours but I didn't want him to be just another forgotten carcass. Little guy shall be remembered :'3

So, April, did you get a Christmas outfit? I think you'd outshine the model <3


----------



## silasraven (Nov 27, 2011)

im still trying to figure out how long the deer carcass might take to skin and de-bone, to save more maminals i need to find the nearest set of woods, mile down the road. do you have any bat-cave times apperal


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, I don't own, but there's a woman who wears a batgirl costume as her alter ego on VF who is trying to talk me into a three way with her husband lol

Buy me the costume and I'll wear it X3


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

What's VF?


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright I'm back and for sure this time this will work ! >.<

For April because she thinks I'm a man Sorry your name came out backwards >.<











for kuroi because of her lace and frill fetish lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Wheee!

Love the pink frilly skirt and lacy panties. So jealous of your boobs 0_0

You look like alot of fun, I'd take you on a date to an amusement park or some other place with wild rides and copious amounts of sugar XP


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wheee!
> 
> Love the pink frilly skirt and lacy panties. So jealous of your boobs 0_0
> 
> You look like alot of fun, I'd take you on a date to an amusement park or some other place with wild rides and copious amounts of sugar XP


Yeah ? I hate my boobs they're annoying my boyfriend even likes my butt better >.< ehh 
Let's GO ! lol take me out


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Eh? Learn to love those lady lumps, dear. I'm a 28D and wish I could get them back to the size they were a few years ago, arrg...

*links arms with you and skips off merrily*

I got some new panties. On a shopping trip buying panties for my crush/best friend's girlfriend 0_0 Well, If I'm picking up laundry, I'd rather that than granny panties. Hang on, I'll go get them- and the rule is NO BOOTY SHOWING!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2011)

:gulp: good lawd!



jadeey said:


> Yeah ? I hate my boobs they're annoying my boyfriend even likes my butt better >.< ehh
> Let's GO ! lol take me out


trust me, he likes them, even gay guys like boobs.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Eh? Learn to love those lady lumps, dear. I'm a 28D and wish I could get them back to the size they were a few years ago, arrg...
> 
> *links arms with you and skips off merrily*
> 
> I got some new panties. On a shopping trip buying panties for my crush/best friend's girlfriend 0_0 Well, If I'm picking up laundry, I'd rather that than granny panties. Hang on, I'll go get them- and the rule is NO BOOTY SHOWING!


yay I wanna go panty shopping it's on my to do list cause I want something for when my baby gets out of jail  
and I don't play by the rules (;


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol, You must have missed the chaos I created when I posted my butt @[email protected]

I will have to post tomorrow... There's no light in here and I can't actually reach my webcam without doing a stripper pose on a chair XP

Panty shopping- besides smoking pot, one of the most stress-relieving activities known to womankind.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol, You must have missed the chaos I created when I posted my butt @[email protected]
> 
> I will have to post tomorrow... There's no light in here and I can't actually reach my webcam without doing a stripper pose on a chair XP
> 
> Panty shopping- besides smoking pot, one of the most stress-relieving activities known to womankind.


lol okay you promised pictures ! I'll remember ohh yeah I saw that right now I didn't see the picture though  just saw the chaos


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

hahahahaha well done Jadeey, Not gonna lie i did question ur gender, but only to get u to remove ur pants for my entertainment 

Now put on some pants, no wait show me a pretty dress


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

*xKuroi will soon lead the most successful RIU thread. <3*


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

april said:


> hahahahaha well done Jadeey, Not gonna lie i did question ur gender, but only to get u to remove ur pants for my entertainment
> 
> Now put on some pants, no wait show me a pretty dress


I know you did lol but it's understandable cause I do act like a guy sometimes and I'm just as horny as one so yeah lol

more for april !
Im gonna wear this to tommorrow's session it's so hippie I love it >.< (PS I didn't show my underwear on purpose but it looks cute so it's okay )


----------



## patlpp (Nov 27, 2011)

The Vaseline adds to the curiosity.


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

patlpp said:


> The Vaseline adds to the curiosity.


it's petroleum jelly ! calm down ! >.<


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

patlpp said:


> The Vaseline adds to the curiosity.


LMFAO i had decided to not even ask


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

:S It's for my eyelashes ! lol


----------



## april (Nov 27, 2011)

jadeey said:


> :S It's for my eyelashes ! lol


ummmm please explain ?????


----------



## patlpp (Nov 27, 2011)

I think she's blushing LOL Yes please explain, we're listening.....................

chafing is hell


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

lol You put it on your eyelashes and it's suppose to make them longer my mom used to tell me to do it when I was little ( It's for completely innocent reasons ) >.<

I am blushing a little though haha At least you guys didn't find my piles of condoms and cinnamon flavored lube lol There's way more incriminating stuff here
I hope I'm never put on room raiders just saying


----------



## beardo (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd sniff the shit outta all your panties- Thanks ladies!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the fact that it looks like Jadeey would actually skip down the road with me Wizard of Oz style if I asked her... keeper ^^

The last picture is cuuute <3

Come to my house so we can play dress up and eat stupid quantities of candy.







Hey, i'd love to see you in a sailor outfit for some reason... You have cheeky smile, you could do sailor pinup lol x


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

We're going to paint rainbows together Jadeey. Any more poofy skirts like your pink one?


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We're going to paint rainbows together Jadeey. Any more poofy skirts like your pink one?


I love rainbows !  we're gonna have the most fun lol no that's my only one I wore it for halloween once and yes I will skip down the yellow brick road with you hehe while tripping out on shrooms (;


----------



## beardo (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like the fact that it looks like Jadeey would actually skip down the road with me Wizard of Oz style if I asked her... keeper ^^
> 
> The last picture is cuuute <3
> 
> ...


I like how the hand is between the legs...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm going for my bedtime spliff, so when I check back I am hoping to see lots of pretty pictures...

Jadeey... totally, I'm stocking up on lollipops.

Beardo, you perve, I was trying not to flash you with my poofy skirts lol If I'm not purposefully taking photos of my underwear I'm incredibly careful. I wear a bikini once a year, if that and you will never, EVER see me walking around bare-legged, no matter how hot it is. I only just started wearing leggings with sweaters last year after much persuasion- of course I am going to guard myself in thin purple tights XP


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hey, i'd love to see you in a sailor outfit for some reason... You have cheeky smile, you could do sailor pinup lol x














I actually went through a grease phase a while back ago >.<


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay ^^ 

April and I were looking at 50's dresses before... 

Cute pictures you look like you have really fun, close friends. I love it wjen you can just be a litte goofy with people like that. Because I am awkward and goofy X3

Any more pictures from this phase :3

Ok, I'm mixing tangerine dream with cheese, some heavy indica shake and ak-47, with a few roaches for extra stoneage again... should be interesting XD

Your face feels oddly familiar *cocks head to the side*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

Vaseline what Vaseline (only good for outside, bad juju if used for inside play)


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 27, 2011)

OK just one more Crack about Vaseline,


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

Doesn't petroleum jelly damage latex condoms? I think that's why they tell you to use a proper water based lube.

Holy Shit. I am very fucking stoooooned..


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

Plus.. who wants a bunch of vasaline in them, a bitch to get it off your arm let alone out of you.. unless you just don't give a damn. >.<


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess I'd have to get him to scoop it out...


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

wouldn't that be a long messy process .. . screw it.. just call the clean-up round #2.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2011)

shake up a bottle of carbonated water and.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> shake up a bottle of carbonated water and.....


think she'd fly away ? shes pretty small


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> think she'd fly away ? shes pretty small


Who?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

i dunno WTF is happning....


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Doesn't petroleum jelly damage latex condoms? I think that's why they tell you to use a proper water based lube.
> 
> Holy Shit. I am very fucking stoooooned..


I wouldn't know I don't use condoms >.<


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 27, 2011)

Raw?'skii?


jadeey said:


> I wouldn't know I don't use condoms >.<


----------



## jadeey (Nov 27, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Raw?'skii?


what ? Sorry I don't speak Russian


----------



## ca$hcropper (Nov 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno WTF is happning....


That makes two of us
Popped back in here and its talk of some barebacking lol.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;4ITLNzPoEqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ITLNzPoEqs[/video]

Rest in peace ODB...

ooo baby I like it raaaaaw... yeah baby I like it raaaaaw


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 28, 2011)

Raw: the first thought sexual definition of raw anal sex, no glove no lube, or almost mostly second definition of uncondom'd intercourse..


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

No lace or frills... but I just bought these today and as a bloke I must say they make me feel pretty...

I think I'm starting to understand women like wearing pretty underwear...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hhah wtf i thought you were a lass?! shannon's a girls name in the uk?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Actually it's unisex.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

It's Irish Gaelic...

There are lots of blokes called Shannon...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhah wtf i thought you were a lass?! shannon's a girls name in the uk?


I've explained a few times on this site that I'm a bloke... 

I make up a term for masturbation and everybody hears me... 

I say I'm a guy and nobody listens...


----------



## jadeey (Nov 28, 2011)

jammin screw said:


> no glove no lube, or almost mostly second definition of uncondom'd intercourse..


oh...... then yes 



Shannon Alexander said:


> I've explained a few times on this site that I'm a bloke...
> 
> I make up a term for masturbation and everybody hears me...
> 
> I say I'm a guy and nobody listens...


yeah I thought you were a girl too but you talk like a guy so I knew you were a guy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hahah my bad sorry. apparently means god i gracious.

meant no offence fella. 

what was the term for whacking off out of interest?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

that's okay jadeey... I forgive you...

When I had my long hair lots of people thought I was just a solidly built young woman...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah my bad sorry. apparently means god i gracious.
> 
> meant no offence fella.
> 
> what was the term for whacking off out of interest?


Sacrifice a goat... like choke the chicken... bash the bishop... etc...

Sacrifice a goat... Sacrifice the goat etc... any suitable variations of...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

hahah i always thought the chicken one came from the billy connolly sketch about the last chicken in safeway. i.e. you pull your cock up and run through the suprmarket with your balls out ( which look like a chicken with your tadger pulled up )


----------



## Beansly (Nov 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;3pWriV8i7pM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pWriV8i7pM [/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


> Worn it maybe even ripped blue jeans , soft worn t-shirt (usualy dark) lol ya seems to be the clothing of choice for guys i have dated lmfao , i don't like it when people feel the need to categorize themselves as a "type" of person with their clothing, seems to block them from meeting other people based on thier look.
> 
> I hate trying not to pre judge a person based on their choice of clothing, but it's hard not to do


I dotn own a pair of jeans without some war damage of sorts, maybe the bottoms are frayed, or a few holes in em black leather belt with a big knife on it....harley shirts arnt real black nomore, jus faded out and lotsa miles...boots look worn like they kicked things alot lol ... i find alota cougars, biker chicks, party girls and wild childs seem to dig it...it doesnt have a name, its jus the way i dress


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

As promised. Yes, I know, crappy quality and a very small bathroom.

New panties






Pattern- kind of Christmassy with skulls and hearts.






Back. I know better than to show you back whilst wearing them! Showing the lace waistband in a better life.






My mama gave me a pair of panties cut a similar way years ago, and I could never find the same shape, even in specialist stores with their hundreds of categories. The closest I've found is the 'bikini style' panty. What I'm looking for- The waistband is elasticated and a separate piece of fabric to the cotton gusset. Full-seated but the hips are completely open. This is great for people skinnier on top and a fatass on the bottom like me. The waistband hugs nicely, my butt feels sufficiently cradled (I actually hardly wear thongs, I like my butt to be supported like a butt bra lol) Cos I'm small on the front I usually find panties that hold my butt are saggy on the front and across my hip bones. Grr.

Anyone else seen panties like this and get what I'm talking about?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

i wanna bury my face in there!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh lord. Again, why do I not get that kind of reaction offline? I try and wake up my crush (shall we call him Tbird from now on) straddling and poking him in my undies and all I get is a 'meh, get off me woman- what's for breakfast?'

I like the v shaped seam of the waistband at the front and back, such a subtle design feature makes them a more comfy fit.

Girls, have any of you had any luck with this elusive 'bikini type' cut?


----------



## ...... (Nov 28, 2011)

he might be gay kuroi.I dont know any guy who wouldn't be all over you.


----------



## Urca (Nov 28, 2011)

lol kuroi he has a gf, tread softly my friend. and yeah, wouldnt it be nice if people thought you were as (special pretty blah insert adjective here) in person as on the internet. thats the thing though, i highly doubt you walk around showing off all your good bits in person, and its really easy to be flirty and sweet and whatnot on the internet, in person, its harder because people hold onto their first impressions so well. 

I know for a fact that you are pretty, sweet, etc... and you problably come off that way in the real world too, but in the real world not everyone gets to see you in very very sexy clothes and say "oh man i like her". 

And ditch the crush, cause he does nothing to you but hurt you and use you. and he might be gay if you woke him up straddling him and he shoved you away. shit even i would have a problem shoving you off and im not really into girls.  food for though


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

What they said! ^

I know it's not easy, but I would forget about him and move on.


----------



## Urca (Nov 28, 2011)

too bad i cant take my own advice, cause the guy im into at least like to touch me kiss me etc, cuddle and tickle and just hang out for hours, but when he goes hoe sometimes I dont hear from him for like two weeks at a time. meh. dudes. 

anywho, do what i say and not what i do kuroi


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Urca said:


> too bad i cant take my own advice, cause the guy im into at least like to touch me kiss me etc, cuddle and tickle and just hang out for hours, but when he goes hoe sometimes I dont hear from him for like two weeks at a time. meh. dudes.
> 
> anywho, do what i say and not what i do kuroi


Aw, Urca, I wish all the best for you and hope you find the right man, because _you_ are beautiful and sweet <I might let you, too 

He has a girlfriend now. He had a psycho bitch girlfriend when I first met him and I did everything in my power to help the two of them out when everyone else ditched him for supposedly upsetting her (she was popular). He called me every night at 3 am bawling and i was the one who comforted him. i was the one who came over at a moment's notice. I was the one who travelled 3 hours in record-breaking snow to go with him to talk things out with her, because he was too afraid to do it alone.

Then he was single for a while and I did flirt with him alot. We were already pretty close by this point.

Then my best friend at the time got really stoned and drunk, ended up kissing him which lead to a tempestuous relationship. She spent the entire time bitching and moaning. I was the one who got them to make up and forget they were angry with eachother, even though she knew I liked him... loved him. Forever patching up their fights and having to watch/listen in on their sex life.

Then he was single for a while and I basically moved in. We went to Amsterdam together. His family took us out together.

Then the girl who told me to 'fuck off and die' for 'sabotaging' Tbird's relationship with my friend (who was also friends with this girl) and started some serious rumors about me ends up dating him. She cussed him out in front of me prior to this as well.

In the interim period between girlfriends 1 and 2, Tbird and I got really close. We were almost like a couple at times. Apart from the usual 'being a dick' stuff guys do, something always made him pull away at the last minute. One minute he was telling me to back the fuck off and the next he was clutching on to me for dear life and telling me not to go.

I just found out that during this interim period, right after his messy breakup, he started sleeping with this girl who had cussed the both of us out.

So we all live together now and I have to admit, she has been very accommodating towards a girl she knows is madly in love with her boyfriend. I just have to be so careful of not saying or doing the wrong thing or she flips on me, but we are close. She often leaves me alone with him, which almost makes it worse as she trusts me. We watch his house while he is away, take baths together, share his bed etc. Yeah, I know. It's a bit fucked up. Every day I feel sick that he isn't mine. I cry myself to sleep sometimes because I want him close to me that bad. When he hurts, I hurt. I'm totally enraptured by the sight, smell, touch and taste of him. 

Errm... okay I'm done with the emo ness, but you guys must have the full story now lol

/RANT


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh lord. Again, why do I not get that kind of reaction offline? I try and wake up my crush (shall we call him Tbird from now on) straddling and poking him in my undies and all I get is a 'meh, get off me woman- what's for breakfast?'
> 
> I like the v shaped seam of the waistband at the front and back, such a subtle design feature makes them a more comfy fit.
> 
> Girls, have any of you had any luck with this elusive 'bikini type' cut?


 If you lived in my hood, i can garentee youd get that reaction offline daily, nightly..morningly .....midayly LOL...your one sexy lady!


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw, Urca, I wish all the best for you and hope you find the right man, because _you_ are beautiful and sweet <I might let you, too
> 
> He has a girlfriend now. He had a psycho bitch girlfriend when I first met him and I did everything in my power to help the two of them out when everyone else ditched him for supposedly upsetting her (she was popular). He called me every night at 3 am bawling and i was the one who comforted him. i was the one who came over at a moment's notice. I was the one who travelled 3 hours in record-breaking snow to go with him to talk things out with her, because he was too afraid to do it alone.
> 
> ...


 
WOW sweety thisis a joke, u need to elimate him from ur life and actualy find a man who will treat u properly, why do this to urself??

He will never be ur man knowing he can do what he wants and u will allow him, walk away and salvage ur dignity


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

I know, April, it is completely nuts.

And you are probably sick of coming back _and hearing me moan about this same guy.
_

I know. And I gather that there are a good number of other people thinking this is stupid, why can't she just leave? Every teenager says 'you don't understand', but unless you had lived the last few years of my life with these people, you wouldn't realize just how deep this runs. The fucked up things that have been done and said and lived through. It is more than high school drama, trust me. 

I wish it was that easy. I love him. I am in love with him. No matter how hard I try to walk away, or try to hate him, or even try and make him mad so he will yell at me and I will hate him, I can't shake that feeling. Not that I have anything to walk away to. My parent's marriage has broken down and I need to take care of my brother. No man wants me, so I can't exactly say 'Meh, I could find better'. The thought (childishly) crossed my mind to find someone even just to make him jealous. No takers, lol.

But yeah, we can put that away for now, I'm getting all emotional again.

Quick, someone post something frilly and take my mind off it.


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL it's not frilly but I WANT IT!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Thankies April :3

WANT!







1) Pretty panties
2) Pretty butt 









































\

There you go... my christmas list lol


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No man wants me, so I can't exactly say 'Meh, I could find better'.


Totally not true. I'll bet he wants you more than you want him, you just haven't met him yet 

my bad for bringing it back up again =X can be deleted if you want even though by now you've already read this lol


----------



## Urca (Nov 28, 2011)

haha brandon its not that easy. kuroi should have no problem finding dudes, she's really pretty. 
But I understand where she is coming from. 
Ive never had a guy like me except for the guy im in a fucked up situation with. 
so i cling to him even when he ignores me for long periods of time, when i tell him i need him cause shit is getting crazy in my life and he ignores me. 
Pretty much the only thing that is gonna make me forget about him is when he tells me its over. 
which would break my heart. 
so basically we are never free.


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I know, April, it is completely nuts.
> 
> And you are probably sick of coming back _and hearing me moan about this same guy.
> _
> ...


He's codependent (also known as enmeshment) and you're an enabler. It's a toxic relationship. As long as he knows he has a safety net, you're going to be playing second fiddle until one of you gets sick of it. There needs to be a clean cut and it needs to be initiated by you. Otherwise, it's going to be a long drawn out ugly separation that will emotionally scar you.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Brandon, you've been a really great friend to me lately. And Shan-Shan. Carne, you too. Actually, I owe you guys alot, you have to put up with my depressing, incessant whining and misreadings lol Thankyou.

Anyways, I didn't think I'd have to say this to a guy, but let us now focus on the frills and underwear X3

Urca... I can't see how to do it myself, but take all the advice and sentiment sent my way and apply them to you as well. You are a sweetheart, who is beautiful and never had a bad word to say about anyone. I really do hope you'll start a thread one day, saying 'He want to marry me' :3


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> He's codependent (also known as enmeshment) and you're an enabler. It's a toxic relationship. As long as he knows he has a safety net, you're going to be playing second fiddle until one of you gets sick of it. There needs to be a clean cut and it needs to be initiated by you. Otherwise, it's going to be a long drawn out ugly separation that will emotionally scar you.


Well said sweety !!!


Kuroi carne has sexy sibblings, just saying


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Kuroi, honestly no offense, but youre gonna look back one day and be like... wtf was i thinking?


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


> Well said sweety !!!
> 
> 
> Kuroi carne has sexy sibblings, just saying


You should see my sister. She puts the w in hawt.


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You should see my sister. She puts the w in hawt.


Unfortunately my brother does not


----------



## Urca (Nov 28, 2011)

kuroi stop talking down to yourself. it hurts when you do, i should know, i do it all the time, 24/7. quit it. pretty much everyone on here likes you, so no one is complaining or thinking your a whiner.  perk up. personally if I could find a way to wear the rococo clothes ( find ones to fit me, sucks cause im 5'2 and way fat) i would, just to feel regal for the day. 

and to the first commenter on this page, everyone looks back and goes wtf. prime example was the golf pants all the dudes wore in the seventies.


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Obviously you dont know Ian Poulter


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


> Unfortunately my brother does not





Urca said:


> kuroi stop talking down to yourself. it hurts when you do, i should know, i do it all the time, 24/7. quit it. pretty much everyone on here likes you, so no one is complaining or thinking your a whiner.  perk up. personally if I could find a way to wear the rococo clothes ( find ones to fit me, sucks cause im 5'2 and way fat) i would, just to feel regal for the day.
> 
> and to the first commenter on this page, everyone looks back and goes wtf. prime example was the golf pants all the dudes wore in the seventies.


I want to have a girl's night and sleep over with all three of you. We can do nails and curl our hair... umm.. maybe not.. I don't have much to speak of... and do make-overs and we can sparkle our vajayjays and.. oh wait.. I'll need a sock puppet... and then.. and then.... I'm getting dizzy... pillow fights! Bra-less Twister! And umm....bikini waxings! What else.. redecorate the house..no no no... that's a gay sleepover... Anyway, you can be my sister-goddesses anytime.


----------



## Urca (Nov 28, 2011)

aww how cute.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my god, Carne :3 I had to make myself squeak with joy very quietly (IT'S 4 AM!)

Can we decorate your sock puppet? Bra-less twister 0_0 Maybe I'll just watch April and Urca, and you can put a pretty bra _on._ Contrary to popular belief, I'm really shy *blush*

Actually, I'd help you redecorate. Only if you don't mind doilies! Sparkle our vajayjays... I've never done it but sticking crystals on eachother sounds like fun- you first! 

Okay, guys find the most amazing (censored) vajazzle designs you can!! <3


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait a minute... is Carne a guy or a girl? lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Wait a minute... is Carne a guy or a girl? lol


Touch me there and you'll know.


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> Wait a minute... is Carne a guy or a girl? lol


 

Carne likes penis, does that help?

anyone else curious about Brandon  hehehehehe


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay, guys find the most amazing (censored) vajazzle designs you can!! <3


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


> Carne likes penis, does that help?
> 
> anyone else curious about Brandon  hehehehehe


curious about what?


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> curious about what?




His socks


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


>


Woooooooooooooow. Now that is a work of art to go to bed with. So pretty... I actually have a whole lot of hello kitty stick-on crystals and stuff but I have no one to show. I'd like to stick them on for fun though. I might call that girl from high school who suddenly realized she was bi so I can stick pretty things on her.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Woooooooooooooow. Now that is a work of art to go to bed with. So pretty... I actually have a whole lot of hello kitty stick-on crystals and stuff but I have no one to show. I'd like to stick them on for fun though. I might call that girl from high school who suddenly realized she was bi so I can stick pretty things on her.


are those the edible ones i told you to get?


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Woooooooooooooow. Now that is a work of art to go to bed with. So pretty... I actually have a whole lot of hello kitty stick-on crystals and stuff but I have no one to show. I'd like to stick them on for fun though. I might call that girl from high school who suddenly realized she was bi so I can stick pretty things on her.


I don't mind you sharing with me


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

*nervouslaughblushgigglecough*

Edible ones, huh.... *googles*

Ok, only if you buys don't mind me sticking things on you too.

Coming up to 5 am... BEDTIME SPLIFF! *grabs Hello Kitty tin full of weed* AW YEAH.


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Touch me there and you'll know.


Sexual Harassment Panda


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> are those the edible ones i told you to get?


LOL no dude, those are stick on, i never found those yet in store, but i did online


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

I was getting confused there... edible stick on diamante things?? Lots of nail art kits and novelty make up kits have them... I assume they are basically the same thing but perhaps more thoroughly tested for application to such a sensitive area >_<

*rolling*


----------



## april (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was getting confused there... edible stick on diamante things?? Lots of nail art kits and novelty make up kits have them... I assume they are basically the same thing but perhaps more thoroughly tested for application to such a sensitive area >_<
> 
> *rolling*


LOL dizzle had an ex that had some that were edible, the kind u use when decorating cakes and such, they sell all kinds, but the dots are harder to find lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


> LOL no dude, those are stick on, i never found those yet in store, but i did online


hard work pays off!


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Great in theory... im not so sure about in practice.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 28, 2011)

something like this yum yummmm yummy, candy little girl


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 28, 2011)

If you leave them on too long they start to melt and get messy, they taste OK but when you combine the flavors, not so great.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Licking jazzes off of people is messy, but you've got to find the all before they melt in the dark







Look at all those tasty ball things

I am... So baked...


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

"tasty ball things" do they not have the word sprinkles in Britain? lol XD


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, we do... I'm just really, REALLY stoned @[email protected]


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

And still awake, I'm amazed . SAVE ME FROM MY ESSAYS AHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 28, 2011)

Aaaaaaand they're all done and submitted . That's a huge weight off my shoulders, got my apps in before the 30th!!!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 28, 2011)

I just want more kuroi. So beautiful.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Look at all those tasty ball things
> 
> I am... So baked...


 I thought the men brought those to the feast ... cn


----------



## Beansly (Nov 28, 2011)

april said:


>


 Winner. and some mo shit


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I thought the men brought those to the feast ... cn


 &#9835;&#9834; _Jingle balls! Jingle balls! Jingle all the waaaay! Oh what fun it is to rid_... &#9835;&#9834; err.... maybe I should stop there.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Where did Shan Shan go...


----------



## Beansly (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I was gonna embed the parody of Winter Wonderland, but when you type 'Walkin' round in womens underwear' in the search bar in youtube you get a lot of ....horrible horrible things.....
I'm in a bit of shock atm...
[video=youtube;P0IL3a0uWDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0IL3a0uWDA[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Where did Shan Shan go...


I am sorry for leaving you so long my sweet Canis Lupus princess... I've been a little preoccupied with preparing for the job interview I had 12 hours ago... The whole thing lasted about 2 hours... I know it's not the longest job interview in history but it's the longest I've been a part of...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah, Shan-Shan went for an interview ^^

How do you think it went?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll find out by the end of the week what the go is... But I'm awesome so I'm pretty sure I've got a better job heading my way soon... I 3 piece suited up and rocked it...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

2 hours of grilling... Wonder what you'd taste like after that X3

Okay, okay, I sincerely hope got it, you charmer. Then Shan-Shan can has more money for a cosier life and for the future :3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

Money to set up a cosy little den...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

I keep looking at your goat all of a sudden


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

I do have a pretty amazing goat...


----------



## Airwave (Nov 29, 2011)

View attachment 1910823
[
I'd appreciate it if you would ask my permission before posting my pic.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol lol, you going to post a few more with RIU written between your guns?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

That is an awkward pose... he looks like he just got punched in the kidney from behind...


----------



## Airwave (Nov 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol lol, you going to post a few more with RIU written between your guns?


I wouldn't want to spoil you all.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice chest but... Too much of a pretty boy lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

So not appropriate james...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 29, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> So not appropriate james...


yeah really..who puts flowers in their hair?


----------



## ganjames (Nov 29, 2011)

I see lace... I see frills...

Most importantly I see tits and a twat.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> &#9835;&#9834; _Jingle balls! Jingle balls! Jingle all the waaaay! Oh what fun it is to rid_... &#9835;&#9834; err.... maybe I should stop there.


You would like my version of the Little Drummer Boy. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Nov 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> You would like my version of the _*Little*_ Drummer _*Boy*_. cn


The turn off in that phrase is highlighted in red.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

to lighten the evening up a bit and brighten your day


peace love and Harri Krishna

[video=youtube;zyLDQeX-LB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyLDQeX-LB4[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The turn off in that phrase is highlighted in red.



boys marry girls and men marry woman


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey April can you do This... haha

and the dress is lace right so 


[video=youtube;7tnNbJd0Uwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7tnNbJd0Uwo[/video]


----------



## april (Nov 29, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Hey April can you do This... haha
> 
> and the dress is lace right so
> 
> ...


 

Well this is all i gotta say  [video=youtube;WyvbFMGmImg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyvbFMGmImg[/video]


----------



## jadeey (Nov 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh my god, Carne :3 I had to make myself squeak with joy very quietly (IT'S 4 AM!)
> 
> Can we decorate your sock puppet? Bra-less twister 0_0 Maybe I'll just watch April and Urca, and you can put a pretty bra _on._ Contrary to popular belief, I'm really shy *blush*
> 
> ...


lol okay again, you guys do not do girls night right ! You're suppose to take pictures ! And send them to me please oioioi >.<


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty man-panties, Shan-Shan :3

So right, Jadeey! As I said before, alot of my full body pics were a result of a deranged female friend pinning me on the bed and whipping her camera out XP


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm trying my best to please... I'm gonna see what else I can find when I'm out shopping next... 

I like wearing my pretty man-panties...


----------



## Urca (Nov 30, 2011)

kuroi and shannon, just got to replace the white chick with kuroi


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

I just found out that if you google "mens goat underwear" you get mens gay underwear and an option to search instead for mens goat underwear...

How many people could possibly write goat instead of gay..?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I just found out that if you google "mens goat underwear" you get mens gay underwear and an option to search instead for mens goat underwear...
> 
> How many people could possibly write goat instead of gay..?


Perhaps because admitting to the phenomenon of "men's goats" (outside northern Africa) is still a frontier of acceptance? cn

<edit> When I looked at the starry briefs thumbnail my first impression was of rhinestones. "Please no ..."


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 30, 2011)

Feels good, doesn't it Shan-Shan? Have you tried prancing around the house doing chores in nice underwear? Good fun. Also good fun when it was really hot so Tbird, his girlfriend and I spent the entire weekend in our underwear X3

Keep us up to date with your purchases! Photographic records are mandatory.

On another note, I need to convince my parents to let me have another grow op, but I can't while they are in this mess (complicated at home). I'd grow at T-bird's house but they have lodgers with kids coming over. Before you say 'how can you guys be cavorting in your underwear if people visit?' it's a big house... But his mama will not have more grows... The lLavenser last year was an amazing smoke though...

But holy jeebus, $600 ounces??!!!! Fuck that. It's OG kush though, and this guy never lets me down on quality. No way I'm buying an ounce though. Whatever I do get I'd being stashed away and rationed.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking forward to getting the new job... There will be plenty more new underwear shots with a proper income...

And I'll get a proper grow going to... and that will supplement my proper income... and then I can get a bigger underwear draw...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 30, 2011)

Lacey and frilly enough for ya?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a cool spot to shop if you like colour

http://www.hippieskivvies.com/styles.html


----------



## obijohn (Nov 30, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Lacey and frilly enough for ya?



Hahaha!! I'll bet you have fun going out to bars!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 30, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Lacey and frilly enough for ya?


Huhhhhhmm awkward boner anyone? Or is it just me?


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope people don't actually think that is me... 


cause I'm NO WHERE near that smokin' hot!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 30, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Lacey and frilly enough for ya?


Not really... More pleats and tulle.


----------



## obijohn (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean really.....just look at those bedroom eyes and come-hither smile!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 30, 2011)

How cross-dressing should be done... With shiro-Lolita frills!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

I would disagree my sweet. This is how cross dressing should be done...

[video=youtube;bc80tFJpTuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc80tFJpTuo[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 1, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I would disagree my sweet. This is how cross dressing should be done...
> 
> [video=youtube;bc80tFJpTuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc80tFJpTuo[/video]


Flawless performance.  He brought that character to life.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2011)

More tulle and ruffles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

i like girls with blue hair


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i like girls with blue hair


nice avatar... festive. thats what i want for xmas.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> nice avatar... festive. thats what i want for xmas.


I was just thinking the same thing

I want that in nothing but stalkings for christmas


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 2, 2011)

Stockings


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 2, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Stockings


Ooh that works too kuroi.   The bow makes you look even more like a present


----------



## silasraven (Dec 2, 2011)

after cleansing.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i like girls with blue hair


I concur...


----------



## Urca (Dec 2, 2011)

closest your gonna get me in lace n frills, is my prom dress, which had a lacy vest part to it that was nice, but no pictures with it on


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2011)

Urca said:


> View attachment 1916832 closest your gonna get me in lace n frills, is my prom dress, which had a lacy vest part to it that was nice, but no pictures with it on


Why is that Asian girl like leaning ON your boob? That's kinda weird...she's like oh these are comfy!


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

haha she wore really high heels and my heels werent that high, so she tried to angle herself so that she and i could be level


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

She looks kinda awkward leaning at that angle. Leaning tower of Asian chick.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

i find tits very comfortable to lean on


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> She looks kinda awkward leaning at that angle. Leaning tower of Asian chick.


lol yeah i kinda see what you mean


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i find tits very comfortable to lean on


For sure! Urcas tits would be like a waterbed! You could use em for a pillow!


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> For sure! Urcas tits would be like a waterbed! You could use em for a pillow!


why do you say that?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

I like boobies. That's why.


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

yeah the boobs come with being heavy... I swear people I know love hugging me, they're all like "Wow you're really soft" and in my head im like "well duh, im fucking fat"
but yeah, ive had a few people use me as a pillow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

nothin wrong with a fat set of milkers lol


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

Urca said:


> yeah the boobs come with being heavy... I swear people I know love hugging me, they're all like "Wow you're really soft" and in my head im like "well duh, im fucking fat"
> but yeah, ive had a few people use me as a pillow


Nothing to be ashamed of. Embrace the mad boobage! Let's not get all downer now.


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of. Embrace the mad boobage! Let's not get all downer now.


lol its fine, im not down. Lol its the one thing I like to accent, along with my hair. long red hair and boobs are the main things that people notice about me. Once when I was 15 the whole class said "Erica always wears low cut stuff" when the french teacher read out the school rules about dress code in french and stopped and stared at me when she came to the low cut one.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 3, 2011)

booooooobs!!!!!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 3, 2011)

Urca said:


> yeah the boobs come with being heavy... I swear people I know love hugging me, they're all like "Wow you're really soft" and in my head im like "well duh, im fucking fat"
> but yeah, ive had a few people use me as a pillow


[video=youtube;GCOIeYSwbXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOIeYSwbXs[/video]


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2011)

I like call em bewbs sometimes. Much better that way.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry Kuroi... but I heard this song and thought about you...

[video=youtube;JdOstVSouao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdOstVSouao[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> booooooobs!!!!!


 Are ye "fer", or "agin"? cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Are ye "fer", or "agin"? cn


all those exclamation points, he is for. everyone loves boobs, straight girls, gay guys, babies, the family pet, lol... its universal


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> all those exclamation points, he is for. everyone loves boobs, straight girls, gay guys, babies, the family pet, lol... its universal


Lol; I walked into that one, didn't I? Punked by punctuation!  ME!  cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Lol; I walked into that one, didn't I? Punked by punctuation!  ME!  cn


haha, well my broad generalization probably has some holes in it too...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, well my broad generalization probably has some holes in it too...


Like any good pair of under wear...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

i dotn thikn i own a pair of roos without a hole in em lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

Lady juices can get so acidic they go right through undies at certain times of the month.


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lady juices can get so acidic they go right through undies at certain times of the month.


eww seriously?


----------



## ganjames (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lady juices can get so acidic they go right through undies at certain times of the month.


I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

I know, crazy, right... I change my panties every day and have ones for bedtime but I might check for holes now. I know cheap black ones bleach.

http://vaginapagina.livejournal.com/6472954.html


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 3, 2011)

The gal who snaked a new washer out of it cracked me up. cn


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lady juices can get so acidic they go right through undies at certain times of the month.


 
LOL wow do u drink pure vinager??? some discharge is normal it's like a self cleaning oven  
Anything else should be brought to ur doctors attention lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a soldier getting some blood on his sword.or face


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

Ew, no, blood? We're talking about lady juice, not lady wine if I have to resort to metaphor.

http://vaginapagina.livejournal.com/19385535.html

I know discharge is normal mama April. I know you should look out for drastic changes in smell, color and consistency and what they can tell you about what's going on inside.

The amount often increases towards the middle of a cycle- the more there is the harder it is to protect one's drawers 0_0 Lactic acid is what makes it acidic, that comes from breaking down sugars. Pussy Ph doesn't usually rise about 4.5

So if your lady juice isn't at all lemony, then you should be more worried about bacterial vaginosis than holes in your panties XP

Lol I don't drink vinegar, but I like balsamic vinegar on everything. 

Why did I not just bump the Pussy thread??


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ew, no, blood? We're talking about lady juice, not lady wine if I have to resort to metaphor.
> 
> http://vaginapagina.livejournal.com/19385535.html
> 
> ...


LOL, damn it kuroi don't tell men what really goes on our panties, they need to believe it's all tidy and smelling like fresh honey 24/7  hahahaha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

True true!

Don't worry guys, April and I smell wonderful and are akin to perfectly laundered satin sheets you slide into at the end of a long, hard day.

And who doesn't like it a little bit tangy?

There :3


----------



## patlpp (Dec 3, 2011)

april said:


> LOL, damn it kuroi don't tell men what really goes on our panties, they need to believe it's all tidy and smelling like fresh honey 24/7  hahahaha


And you gals only fart perfumed farts.......


----------



## jamboss (Dec 3, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Nothing wrong with a soldier getting some blood on his sword.or face
> 
> 
> View attachment 1918177


Lmao post of the year rite here, but from experience a Pussy tastes most 'lemony' when she wakes in the morning before a shower even if she didn't urinate in the nite and after a days whatever, again before a shower but after the 'acidity' decreases but its not 'bland'.


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

patlpp said:


> And you gals only fart perfumed farts.......


Ladies never fart, we fluff, so it must smell like cotton candy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

It's tidy all the time. I promise.

Well, April and I like to be thorough in our upkeep anyway.

I think the best taste is a little tangy, a little sweet.

Um, but back on topic, the panties... not what's in them. Sorry for going off on a tangent.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ISorry for going off on a tangent.


How can you go off and on a tangent? You're either off or on. I just made a fact.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay, I went off *topic* on a tangent?

Or are you trying to makle me talk about pussy more?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 3, 2011)

I have also found as I suck and flick my way through the garden of Eden (also known as the Bermuda Triangle) that age has a difference, kind of like wine, but not better just more presence. I found younger woman taste more like pee or fresh where older pussy tastes like, boy this is hard, more musty, pungent. Maybe they don't get used as much...IMHO 
*
I don't like the artificially flavored ones at al*l and no perfume down there my tongue hates the shit.

Well out east they have a Chicken place called *Lick a Chick*, no finer words spoken


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been drinking whiskey, and will now attempt to assemble a few real christmas wreath, sorry 2 fucking cold for lace and frills, maybe some fleece and flannel  Or maybe a sexy pic of me rockin my long johns lmfao


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 3, 2011)

Are they red with a flap in the back?


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Are they red with a flap in the back?


Black and very clingy  flaps create drafts  a real man gently bends his lady over a snow bank and dry humps her until she eagerly takes off her own pants 

woohoo i made the wire frames without injuring myself, damn i need bigger hands those wire snippers are a bitch to use when u have hands that should be on a 9 year old lmfao


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

well hear i am in my laduray hahahaha lolz for realz this is me in my boxers early in the morning i havent even brushed my grill or had my cup of coffee im not shure if this is sexy hahahaha to funny i hope you like my chicken legs hahahaha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

april said:


> I've been drinking whiskey, and will now attempt to assemble a few real christmas wreath, sorry 2 fucking cold for lace and frills, maybe some fleece and flannel  Or maybe a sexy pic of me rockin my long johns lmfao


FLEECE!







A common, cheap cosplay option... pyjamas!

I am wearing these right now, which happen to be fleece. The small is still kind of big on me... *pulls up*







And I has this. My mama joked she'd wear one if they made a monkey one when her friends and I were trying to talk her into a onesie pyjama party.







She does not yet know I am actually bought *this* for her.







Looking forward to seeing those wreaths, April <3


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

alright ima get sexie hear u go.... can i get a job?ill settle for some coffee n some cookies im sorry im kinda ugly but u ask me too.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol, have you got any nicely designed man panties?

We like pretty things


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW.

Boxerthong.

Not frilly but... unique.







I actually found frilly (ruched, really) man panties but they weren't very pretty at all... *sulk*


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FLEECE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahaha omg ur priceless girl, nice jammie buttoms they look soft and comfy, and i luv the panda shirt, im sure carne enjoys seeing himself nuzzled against ur fun pillows lol
I luv how u call her mama not mom , so adorable  I wanna see u in it lol, does it have a flap  

Oh i will post some pics for sure, and now the wire rings are taped for my security lol, pointy ends life my soft fingers, lol i have a pair of boys work gloves i use but i keep taking them off and misplacing them lol damn weed and whiskey combo


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

thie? like thisim not shure this sound like your trien to get me naked im not a hore? lolz im just kidding.. i cant realy icant my girl gona come home from work n slap the horny out of me lolz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

im not showing my ass unless i see some dollars they better be twenties n more than one hahhahaha


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

thump easy said:


> alright ima get sexie hear u go.... can i get a job?View attachment 1918497ill settle for some coffee n some cookies im sorry im kinda ugly but u ask me too.



LOL sorry man i'm just gonna thank u for sharing  Anyone wanna play 20 seconds?  hahahahaha


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

these girls will show their asses with pleasure my friends from the tatoo convention great girls


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

april said:


> LOL sorry man i'm just gonna thank u for sharing  Anyone wanna play 20 seconds?  hahahahaha


what is twenty seconds?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

*Excited to see April's handiwork*

Aw, April, did I ever tell you how much I LOVE whiskey? And I think it's great you're making a wreath instead of going and buying a crappy plastic one. Can't wait to see!

I will try and get a picture in it, when it is light and I can get in the bathroom and take the full-length mirror from the hall in with me.

Yes, I call my mama 'mama'. I think the two harsh vowel sounds are more effective when trying to demand cuddles- she does not give me attention when she is on her laptop surfing the internets....

It is very snuggly warm indeed. Unfortunately, it does not have a flap... Bu the best thing about having had to take it off to pee is:

RUNNINGOUTOFTHEBATHROOMWHENYOU'REDONEGETTINGYOURLEGSINTOITANDTHREETWOONE

THERE!

Haha, cold... I've zipped it back up again! *warms back up*


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

that about how much tym i have left before my girlfriend get home n slaps the crap out of me good night girls you guys are very pritty thank u..


----------



## april (Dec 3, 2011)

thump easy said:


> what is twenty seconds?


LMFAO Tosh.O


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

good night ill see u guys mabe monday it was a plesure you guys r to fun!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

Thumpeasy...

The thread is for showing your pretty clothes!

If you have pretty underwear... well then, we are going to see more of you!

But post frilly things, lacy things, ruffled things, alternative fashion etc.

We've discussed the rococo period, the aesthetic movements and its painters, gothic lolita, yukatas, steampunk, rockabilly and much more.

Pinups are welcome. Sexy girls are welcome as long as they are wearing pretty frilly things, and not plastered in makeup pulling a blowjob face x

That is what this thread is about... you don't have to get naked X3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 3, 2011)

I am rolling up some OG Kush before bed...

April, we need to make him understand he is not supposed to get naked 0_0


----------



## Urca (Dec 3, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WOW.
> 
> Boxerthong.
> 
> ...


that is the gayest and most unattractive thing i have ever seen a man wear.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

I kind of like this


----------



## april (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I kind of like this
> 
> View attachment 1918605


I strongly agree!!! The skull just adds that little extra something


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

here is one for xK and one for April,


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

i got a pair of lucky 13 boxers but red lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

april said:


> I strongly agree!!! The skull just adds that little extra something



brings to mind the phrase skull fucked


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't do request very often but here you go something in red for Christmas


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

and what every man should have in his closet


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

some nicely dressed people from Asia, I'm just in a sharing mood tonight


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

where did the goat guy go??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok one more, just one more, love shrooms but taste like shit, here we go

What do you see



*Godzilla! Godzilla is coming run away !!!*


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 4, 2011)

The Goat guy is right here... I've been forgetting to get batteries for my camera so I haven't been able to take any more pictures... I'm sorry for the wait Woodsmaneh! but you'll see more pictures of me soon...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

all i see is epic titties lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

so Shan are these just crazy thrill seekers, part of your clan? 

View attachment 1918633


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> so Shan are these just crazy thrill seekers, part of your clan?
> 
> View attachment 1918633


That's his family tree. Of course they're related.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all i see is epic titties lol


Yup there right up there but, Epic! I'll show you EPIC! ROTFLOL

View attachment 1918636


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 4, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> That's his family tree. Of course they're related.


Hardy ha ha...


----------



## april (Dec 4, 2011)

And my first CHRISTMAS wreath is done  !!!!! well i might get some bigger bows  
Wow do I ever need a few bongs and a dozen chicken nuggets


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 4, 2011)

april said:


> And my first CHRISTMAS wreath is done  !!!!! well i might get some bigger bows
> Wow do I ever need a few bongs and a dozen chicken nuggets


I wonder if I can do that with sage brush.


----------



## ganjames (Dec 4, 2011)

april said:


> And my first CHRISTMAS wreath is done  !!!!! well i might get some bigger bows
> Wow do I ever need a few bongs and a *dozen chicken nuggets*


Step 1: Grind up the chicken scraps into paste.
Step 2: Clean pink paste with ammonia since it's filled with bacteria.
Step 3: Add artificial flavoring for that "chicken nugget" taste.
Step 4: Throw in some dyes to turn pink paste into chicken colored paste.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Ok one more, just one more, love shrooms but taste like shit, here we go
> 
> What do you see
> 
> ...


Fuckin Ay... I thought Godzilla in the background there was a tree... 

WMD's...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Yup there right up there but, Epic! I'll show you EPIC! ROTFLOL
> 
> View attachment 1918636View attachment 1918637


 lol the first set is a lil too epic..but the chick in the pool is got a great set of bumpers


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

its fucken freezn over hear in souther california man i took the ducting off my light n ran it in the freekn house man its fucken cold well that n may dogs r freezing keep jumping up on the bed and do u know what i did after that i came on hear to see what happend to funny wow no more posing if i come off like those pics man i rather not hahahahah thats to funny


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^ What? ^^^


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

When I go Christmas shopping I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for some fancy silky boxers for you guys


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

AND a pair of thick, cozy wool socks hehe


----------



## april (Dec 4, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> AND a pair of thick, cozy wool socks hehe


Ever snuggle under a warm soft blankie in only silk boxers and fuzzy socks


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

April, about 90% of the time I am home I am in my robe boxers and socks cuddled up on my bed, eating, or smoking . Comfort is my #1 priority lol.


Answer to your next question: no I am not morbidly obese.  or am I?


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

Right now I'm at work, keeping myself entertained lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 4, 2011)

april said:


> Ever snuggle under a warm soft blankie in only silk boxers and fuzzy socks


yes i have for realz but i cant open this page anymore just got out of chuch n it made me feel bad for looking at all th prity pictures


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 4, 2011)

thump easy said:


> yes i have for realz but i cant open this page anymore just got out of chuch n it made me feel bad for looking at all th prity pictures


Why? You're just enjoying what God has created. It's more of a sin not to recognize His good works.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought you said you were joking about your religion...

Anyway no one has to get naked. Just post pretty things with no vulgar gesturing and we're all good.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

There you go with the naked talk, heavy breathing, every time we get naked we get censored so no worries...rules is rules. I would much rater unwrap a woman than have it done for me, I don't know or call me old fashoned but dam I get hot taking your clothers off slooooooooow so slooooooow of course exploring all the while, got to go check on my Cherry Pound Cake, yes it is from scratch and I did cut up 2 jars of cherrys LOL will show you guys later... Boy am I going to pig out and no one to stop me,, death by Cherry Pound Cake wooohoooo......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

can you really die from too much cherry poundcake?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 4, 2011)

pounding cherries cake?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> pounding cherries cake?


...you might pop something ... cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

Maidenhead pound cake, calorie free...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Maidenhead pound cake, calorie free...


 mmmmmmmmmmmm, head from a maiden what could be finer


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

*Definition of MAIDENHEAD*

1
*:* the quality or state of being a maiden *:* virginity 

2
*:* hymen


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 4, 2011)

-Sigh- cherry pound cake? I'm hungry as hell haven't had lunch yet WHY WOODSMAN WHYY YOU TEASE LIKE THAT


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 4, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *Definition of MAIDENHEAD*
> 
> 1
> *:* the quality or state of being a maiden *:* virginity
> ...


u mad?................


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

No shit big drum roll and here it is and it is tasty as I munch and munch just to stay on topic here is a gratuitous pantie shot or two types of cherry cake

View attachment 1919837View attachment 1919832View attachment 1919833View attachment 1919834View attachment 1919835View attachment 1919836


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 4, 2011)

keep up the baking and you will make someone a good wife someday.....
i don't know witch looks better the panties or the cake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 4, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lady juices can get so acidic they go right through undies at certain times of the month.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

well speaking about frilly stuff and panties are one of my faves or next to it LOL

and the ladies were talking about caustic toxic leaks this says it all


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 4, 2011)

I fucking kill myself sometimes FOTFLOL


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

april said:


> Ladies never fart, we fluff, so it must smell like cotton candy


or polpury


----------



## ML75 (Dec 5, 2011)

super cute


----------



## Airwave (Dec 5, 2011)

thump easy said:


> or polpury


Please download and use this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/

Pretty please.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Please download and use this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/language-tools/
> 
> Pretty please.


Book it the grammar police are here, if you read the terms of use you will find every spelling mistake or miss use of a word cost 1 Yam/sweet potato, Pay up of go to vegetable spellers hell


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 5, 2011)

I liked the Australian Immigration Policy one... not the others.. I didn't even see the others... if they were funny I like them too... but IO haven't seen them...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

thats funny ill try to spell i hope i dont get deported back to school.....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Book it the grammar police are here, if you read the terms of use you will find every spelling mistake or miss use of a word cost 1 Yam/sweet potato, Pay up of go to vegetable spellers hell
> 
> View attachment 1921098View attachment 1921099View attachment 1921100


Can I have the one on the left?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 5, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I liked the Australian Immigration Policy one... not the others.. I didn't even see the others... if they were funny I like them too... but IO haven't seen them...


It kind of gets your goat don't it ROTFL

How's the goat-a-nator today, OK so what has been seen can not be un-seen fess up you like the 3 little girls, hell even xK likes the one on the left, me I would do any of them, but I would fuck a snake if I could get under it. Great pick the one on the left is #1 in my books but get me drunk enough, put my beer goggles on and some Colombian marching powder and I'd do the top one too just so I can say I did it! Wooowhooooo


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 5, 2011)

No way... That one up top looks like she could do with some luvins...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 5, 2011)

O ya frilly shit where were we if you like her get in line, nothing like an all real French Lady and no just because she is french does not mean she's a stripper. 

View attachment 1921129


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 5, 2011)

Too many cakes lead to not enough cock.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 5, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Too many cakes lead to not enough cock.


I would disagree...

I've got cock enough for any cake loving lady....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 5, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Too many cakes lead to not enough cock.


Fuck off your kidding tell me your kidding, I'm going to google it "Does eating Cherry Pound cake make your penis shrink" 

Boy you had me going there

_"It may interest you to know, fräulein, that the carrot and the cucumber are both very powerful sexuality symbols. They represent the masculine phallic member. And you are vishing either to chop it up or to pickle it!"_  *Sigmund Freud*,


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 5, 2011)

You like em big don't cha.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 5, 2011)

I like em in all shapes and shizes... I'm an equal opportunist...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 5, 2011)

The truth is that All Men Are Perverts and All Women Are Lustful, only they are too ashamed of it thus they express it in covert sexual symbolism and repressed desire everywhere, every time, with everybody. When any kind of long thin shape is assumed to be a penis, or any hole that is oval is a vagina, you've got Freud Was Right in play. Dr. Sigmund Freud, a Viennese doctor who proposed a theory of human behavior and development based on the idea that all our behaviours are ultimately expressions of instinctual, biological desires. Like, for instance, sex. 

"Hamlet: Do you think I meant Country Matters? What, shall I lie my head upon your lap?"



*Go Back and click Country Matters*


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

[
View attachment 1921165[/QUOTE]

its kinda a hard one?????? i dump the middle one


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2011)

Okayokayokay so... guys...

I was wearing my onesie with the zebra stripes.

I had to take it off to put fresh bedtime panties on.

HOLYSHIT

It was so cold DX

*shivering*

But like I said... getting back inside zipping it up again felt so good ^^

Maybe I should mail one to April.


----------



## april (Dec 5, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okayokayokay so... guys...
> 
> I was wearing my onesie with the zebra stripes.
> 
> ...


I remove my panties b4 i go to sleep, ur body needs to breath to stay fresh and clean 
LOL ok i wanna see a pic of this onesie lol Kuroi when do u sleep? it's gotta be like 5 am there? don't u get up in a few hours?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

You guys are mean


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Realy mean girls what the heck you got guys listening this is realy playing out in my head...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Im going to sleep i have been on hear for ever i got spider webs on me n i think i grew a grey hair just siting hear wait im kinda stuck to this chair like a scab on clothing.. I got go man this is so addicting good night.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 5, 2011)

april said:


> I remove my panties b4 i go to sleep, ur body needs to breath to stay fresh and clean
> LOL ok i wanna see a pic of this onesie lol Kuroi when do u sleep? it's gotta be like 5 am there? don't u get up in a few hours?


Yes it is 5am 0_0

I will awaken... somehow...

I either wear bedtime panties and jammies or sleep naked... but only if the sheets aren't anything fleecy or too absorbent for freshness reasons. 

But it is FAR TOO COLD to sleep naked. Especially as I keep the window open to smoke out of and it makes alot of noise.

I will take a picture... later this morning? X3

April, I'm wearing the Small and I have to pull the knees up to my waist to go up the stairs lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 6, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okayokayokay so... guys...
> 
> I was wearing my onesie with the zebra stripes.
> 
> ...





april said:


> I remove my panties b4 i go to sleep, ur body needs to breath to stay fresh and clean
> LOL ok i wanna see a pic of this onesie lol Kuroi when do u sleep? it's gotta be like 5 am there? don't u get up in a few hours?


Just promise me that during our sleepover there won't be any waving of frilly panties or airing of bodies, deal?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2011)

onsie FTW!!! i rock the black with skeleton print. but they put the zip in the back!?!? i dunno how you ladies manage to do zips up honestly. contortionists the lot of you!


----------



## Airwave (Dec 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> onsie FTW!!! i rock the black with skeleton print. but they put the zip in the back!?!? i dunno how you ladies manage to do zips up honestly. contortionists the lot of you!


Seriously?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry it took so long, April! I just got back from gymnastics. Very cold, very tired and very sore... But oh so happy in my jammies :3

Had to balance on the rim of my bathtub to reach the sink mirror 0_o You can probably see my entire bathroom XP

*Edits shitty picture of shitness* _Slightly_ less shit ^^'


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 6, 2011)

I can see one.... two.... three pixels. =)


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Dec 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can see one.... two.... three pixels. =)


fucking a i missed your ass


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can see one.... two.... three pixels. =)


Shameful @[email protected] Off my phone and onto the computer... *edit edit* Sorry guys x

SmokinHeavy, you know my ass is banned XP


----------



## ganjames (Dec 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can see one.... two.... three pixels. =)


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Just promise me that during our sleepover there won't be any waving of frilly panties or airing of bodies, deal?


No deal, frilly panties will be sling shot directly in ur face  I can only promise to not start molesting u while u sleep, but seeing as kuroi is only a pup u can expect her to nibble while i sit and giggle


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I can see one.... two.... three pixels. =)


That's what she said


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

*is full of hot chocolate and cookies*

Apparently, when I giggle, I sound like a guinea pig -_-

I be hyper :3

*offers everyone cookies*

Wheeeeeee!!!! ^^

Panty slingshot... Sounds like fun! How about panty trebuchet? I just get some sticks and rocks and string and we roll up a big ball of panties so they are a good projectile and on impact they EXPLODE IN YOUR FACE!

April, why did I not think of this sooner... I have a bag of elasticated lace... I can sew it on my panties and make them ALL frilleh! Mwahahaha! 

What's everyone doing? And wearing?

Edit




april said:


> That's what she said


*cocks head* 

...

Oh!

X3


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 6, 2011)

Rauchen, die ganze nacht

and a black bow tie


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

Smoking is always on my agenda :3


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

wait r u guy gay or by im confused... i realy am....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm bisexual... I actually think _all_ the girls on this forum have openly perved on another X3


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm about to smoke a bowl then go do physics homework . These last few weeks have been so busy, I can't wait for this week to be over. The end is in sight! But then it begins all over again D:

Life is depressing right now, the work pile never seems to get any smaller...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm smoking then going to bed and taking mama to her appointments tomorrow. I so cold and lonely... I think I'm screwed with my bollocks uni course no one is turning up to when group work is 50% of the final grade... Makes me wonder why I didn't take the job offer at the film studio..ACK..

Lots of bad complicated things right now... but I will try and take it a step at a time...

Good luck with all your Physics, Brandon <3


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 6, 2011)

Just finished installing hardwood floor in the hallway and taking a break. Smoking some Uber Kush and listening to Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb can't wait to toss the ball for the dog, will need to but some pillows against the wall LOL
Had the music so loud one of the Christmas decorations fell of the wall, 30 acres and no one to bother, think I'll shoot the gun off the deck, I like seeing the flames come out of the barrel, Red Neck fun, no alcohol so maybe it's not red neck Hummmmm


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 6, 2011)

so you're a Woodsman, eh?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 6, 2011)

yup spend most of my time in the woods, who the fuck am I kidding I live in the woods, heat with wood, build with wood and have no problem getting wood so yup that be me, woodsmaneh! the cowboy I would so do your av, but I would have to pay her, that way I can tell here when to leave LOL Dam I think I am going to have some great dreams tonight, thinking about April sigh with puppy dog look, and xK getting together to cook for each other and make panty bombs, OK you Vamps hit me with your best shot, if I catch them in my teeth you lose 1 piece of clothing, I hope this takes some time, everything taste better when you work of it. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink

Peace and positive vibes your way


----------



## april (Dec 6, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> yup spend most of my time in the woods, who the fuck am I kidding I live in the woods, heat with wood, build with wood and have no problem getting wood so yup that be me, woodsmaneh! the cowboy I would so do your av, but I would have to pay her, that way I can tell here when to leave LOL Dam I think I am going to have some great dreams tonight, thinking about April sigh with puppy dog look, and xK getting together to cook for each other and make panty bombs, OK you Vamps hit me with your best shot, if I catch them in my teeth you lose 1 piece of clothing, I hope this takes some time, everything taste better when you work of it. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink
> 
> Peace and positive vibes your way


 
Just say wood 1 more time and I promise to remove my panties right now


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> yup spend most of my time in the woods, who the fuck am I kidding I live in the woods, heat with wood, build with wood and have no problem getting wood so yup that be me, woodsmaneh! the cowboy I would so do your av, but I would have to pay her, that way I can tell here when to leave LOL Dam I think I am going to have some great dreams tonight, thinking about April sigh with puppy dog look, and xK getting together to cook for each other and make panty bombs, OK you Vamps hit me with your best shot, if I catch them in my teeth you lose 1 piece of clothing, I hope this takes some time, everything taste better when you work of it. Nudge Nudge Wink Wink
> 
> Peace and positive vibes your way


Teeth heck ... catch'em on your


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 7, 2011)

I got a new onesie today.

I went to the kid's section like I knew I should and found the kid's sizes are half price >:3

However, they are still a bit too big lol

I also got a new bra and panty set, and a RIDICULOUS pink and black thong. It is ridiculous by my standards; pink sparkly frilly trim, big pink polka dot bows, they are translucent and say 'kiss me' on the front. 0_O But they made me laugh and they were on special offer so...

I will post a picture of the onesie once my phone has charged and I've had some more Kush. I am definitely won over as a kush fan.


----------



## Urca (Dec 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm bisexual... I actually think _all_ the girls on this forum have openly perved on another X3


lol have i?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I got a new onesie today.
> 
> I went to the kid's section like I knew I should and found the kid's sizes are half price >:3
> 
> ...


No pix did not happen, I love thongs when they peek out, or the VPL's or on the line, or well just about anywhere but on me.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm smoking early, just FU good, backing the race car up and drove over a piece of fire wood the dog left in the driveway get out of the car and hear this hissing noise, FUCK tore the sidewall, $700.00 for 2 new tires just before Christmas, I did not need that, looks like I don't get a new chiller and looks like the GF will have to fluff herself up and get down to the market to make up for it LOL shit dam, Jimmie Cricket. Karma, must be for my dream last night.



[FONT=&quot]A small Boy wrote to Santa Claus,[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]&#8220;send me a brother." [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Santa wrote back,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"SEND ME YOUR MOTHER."[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 7, 2011)

Pics are coming, but no ass for you.

I'd thought you'd gotten bored. A thong is a thong... Except the crazy pink new one. It was just screaming 'Pink! ...BOWS!!!'

Urca... I'm quite sure you'd admitted you wouldn't say no to one or two of the various women posted on the board lol.


----------



## Urca (Dec 7, 2011)

haha yeah yeah yeah... ok so i did


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay, here's the ridiculous panties I was speaking of earlier-The trim is even a little iridescent. I like bows, but these are... Well... 0_o

Need to resize...

New bra and panty set. Simple, but pretty and a change from ladder lace. April, what is the best way to keep white undies super white. In real life it's pretty bright white.

Need to resize...

And some stirrup socks I might wear as extra ankle support over my ballet shoes. Only $2.00 ^^







Anyone got anytthing to show me? :3


----------



## april (Dec 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay, here's the ridiculous panties I was speaking of earlier-The trim is even a little iridescent. I like bows, but these are... Well... 0_o
> 
> Need to resize...
> 
> ...


 
Well from my experience U need to pre-treat them with shout or any other detergent really, I know a few women that immigrated here, im sorry i can't remember where from exactly but they always wash their panties b4 they go to sleep, they said this was something their mother did and passed on to them, when they asked why they were told that a ladies soiled panties should never be handled by anyone but herself out of self respect. I personaly think women were much dirtier back then and wanted to hide their dirty panties lmfao Always remember that a stain that is allowed to dry actualy saturates the fabric, certain fabrics act like sponges and absorb wetness, cotton is the best choice for panties, if u stick to plain cotton white u can pre-treat and bleach them


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Thankies April ^^

I'm not so worried about stains. I'm very fussy about cleaning. Not so much tidiness, but I like things clean. It's just white doesn't stay so brilliant after a few washes  it kid of goes gray... I was thinking of trying one of those Oxy cleaning things with the bubbles and stuff.

It's a bit ridiculous in the midst of everything going on in life, I am worried about the whiteness of white underwear that no one will ever see besides here 0_o

Oh well, I might make a good chambermaid one day...

You'll probably laugh your ass off when you see the pink bow panties. They are OTT even for me XP


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

One of these pictures had better be either lacy or frilly.


----------



## april (Dec 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankies April ^^
> 
> I'm not so worried about stains. I'm very fussy about cleaning. Not so much tidiness, but I like things clean. It's just white doesn't stay so brilliant after a few washes  it kid of goes gray... I was thinking of trying one of those Oxy cleaning things with the bubbles and stuff.
> 
> ...


Oh ya oxy clean does work very well!!! I have a jar of the powder u mix in, i use it to clean my washer 

LOL i lived without Tv or internet for 6 months a few yrs ago ( very rural area, just not available lol ) and i was so happy, I can't remember which disaster happened but i was only made aware when a lady mentioned in while i was buying groceries, i got home and called my brother, living in a happy bubble aint so bad 
Aww sweety post a pic of ur new panties, they don't need to be on u


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

april said:


> LOL i lived without Tv or internet for 6 months a few yrs ago


I could only grow and read books so long without a lady friend to keep me company....


----------



## april (Dec 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I could only grow and read books so long without a lady friend to keep me company....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

april said:


>


I like this better.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Aw, I start talking about laundry and it gets all lovey dovey in here ^^

I imagine us all living together- April and I running around in aprons, cooking and doing laundry...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2011)

me at work making wages to try and pay for all this


----------



## patlpp (Dec 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw, I start talking about laundry and it gets all lovey dovey in here ^^
> 
> I imagine us all living together- April and I running around in aprons, cooking and doing laundry...


With crotchless panties on.................Niceeeeee


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2011)

no i'm not going to work with crotch less panties


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, that would actually be awesome. Seriously, If I had a free house and one of you turned up at my doorstep I'd love us to live together ^^

I feel wifey cooking for people I like. Cooking is a very intimate thing for me.

You'll have to get used to me wanting to smoke everywhere though. Some of my friends hate it- it makes them paranoid X3

Oh yep, I already took pics whilst still allowed downstairs lol I just need to resize them so my err... Yeah... Is not stretched across the entire screen. I just realized what that looks like on a computer and not a phone. Pictures are coming, but little and without ass.

It's so weird. I really enjoy being wifey and taking care of T-bird. If I'm not there it feels like a huge chunk is missing out of my life ~_~


WAITWAITWAIT!

No crotchles panties! I may post my undies online but I draw the line at... Um... I know it sounds absurd but I wouldn't feel sexy in something like that... Just like a plain hooker. Sorry to ruin the fantasy...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2011)

Cannabineer is banned I believe?

Edit: Guess not. I was about to say! x)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Okay. Pink ones I don't think will ever see the light of day again. 







WTF WHAT HAPPENED TO NEER-NEER?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay. Pink ones I don't think will ever see the light of day again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your so sexy!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks, Dizzle ^^

I loled at how OTT they are, even for me.

I'd rather they had a pretty pattern on the front instead of 'Kiss Me'. If I was ever in bed with a guy and he saw me wearing that I'd worry he was thinking 'who does she think she is??!!' But you think it's sexy so i'm glad you enjoy. That trim is even a little iridescent!

Unfortunately the bra will not post for some reason without being blown up top around 600x800 even after resizing and reuploading it so I might just leave it. It's only white and most of the discussion has been about how to wash it, not the design XD

I wonder if April has something pretty she would like to share.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Cannabineer is banned I believe?
> 
> Edit: Guess not. I was about to say! x)


Tales of my untimely demise have been somewhat exaggerated. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 9, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Tales of my untimely demise have been somewhat exaggerated. cn


I only lied a little bit...


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 9, 2011)

They look great on you! I think they would be better without the 'kiss me' though . how's everyone night? I'm pretty fucked up


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I only lied a little bit...


Was it nice? Please tell me the funeral was nice ... cn


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

come on lets see some real pics i sould be a disigner id post on those panities a bulls eye, or a bud leaf pink or a rose a money rose. or a joint, a loli pop, heart, a kiss like the old days with the tongue sticking out. edward sizzor hands. that would be a growers favrit panties, e.t. phone home finger. just kidding lolz hahaha they look good dont trip


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey I'm stoned and thinking about the music video I'm shooting tomorrow. Agreed, I said I'd rather the 'Kiss Me' me was absent aswell. * night night cuddles for all *


----------



## Terms (Dec 9, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO shit kuroi ur famous girl
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=lace+and+frills&view=detail&id=62A3958130B28437DE455EB447926DFB45AE7A58&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


Definatly Hot

You need a Portfolio and an Agent


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bblzs (Dec 9, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thanks, Dizzle ^^
> 
> I loled at how OTT they are, even for me.
> 
> ...


They're not too over the top! Shopping yesterday & saw a pair that said "reckless" like really?!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

I WOULD WERE SOME THAT SAY POUNDAGE RAMPAGE SAVAGE... or my favorite VISHOUS N DELISHOUS


----------



## bblzs (Dec 9, 2011)

thump easy said:


> I WOULD WERE SOME THAT SAY POUNDAGE RAMPAGE SAVAGE... or my favorite VISHOUS N DELISHOUS


lololol so funny


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 10, 2011)

i got no lace, i got no frills. all i have is titanium, sexy wax, and youtube shoutouts.... 

[video=youtube;DKKY2kANPJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKY2kANPJc[/video]

rize up!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you record a cover of 'Sexy Back' with a video full of your wonderful product, Matt?

Rize is bringing Sexy Waaaax.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 10, 2011)

My next sewing project is to stitch ganja leaves to some boring undies ^^


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 10, 2011)

Ladies "boy shorts" with rizeup! across the butt. Holler at me via PM for a pair


----------



## Beansly (Dec 10, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Ladies "boy shorts" with rizeup! across the butt. Holler at me via PM for a pair


 You little capitalist you.... 
That's awesome man, do your damn thang


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 10, 2011)

**Pucker*Up** MUAHz <3 Ma


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 10, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay. Pink ones I don't think will ever see the light of day again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

From the words of Wayne and Garth...........SCHWINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.....Very sexy pretty lady


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

this is my alternative style... BOOYA


----------



## bblzs (Dec 11, 2011)

bedtime lovers.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

bblzs said:


> bedtime lovers.


damn hottie. nice boomers


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 11, 2011)

That is such a cool leotard-thingy! It's so cute!

And a beautiful ass!

Oh, thankyou ladies <3

Full outfit from my birthday


----------



## bblzs (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you lady lovers, OhhhhWeeee that birthday outfit!!!!!!


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

ML75 said:


> View attachment 1930071
> 
> this is my alternative style... BOOYA


I never saw skull panties. I must say they look very sexy. Or maybe it's just you ?? Either way NICE !!


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

bblzs said:


> bedtime lovers.


Your high quality bod makes the low quality pic look good !


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That is such a cool leotard-thingy! It's so cute!
> 
> And a beautiful ass!
> 
> ...


Very pretty. Happy birthday !


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 11, 2011)

Dam fine, dam fine


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm so happy... my thread is full of hotties ^^

A re-post for you ladies







Frill. Check. Bow. Check. Bought it, though I never wear them lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone <3 That's me done for now.

Ladies, continue! If you find nice frilly undies on the internet, post those aswell, or pretty blouses. I like men with ruffled collars.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn, you are incredible. WoW.....


----------



## neosapien (Dec 11, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm so happy... my thread is full of hotties ^^
> 
> A re-post for you ladies
> 
> ...


I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 11, 2011)

5'10 & almost always in heels.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had to catch up a couple pages, and I must say, we have some hotties here, I automatically try and picture all internet persona's as ugly chicks so im not disappointed later, but you girls are starting to burn away some fogg.....


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

bblzs said:


> bedtime lovers.


OMG ur so fucking sexy!! luv ur jammies, seriously WOW girl!!!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 11, 2011)

april said:


> OMG ur so fucking sexy!! luv ur jammies, seriously WOW girl!!!


Hard work! Thankkkk youuuu <333


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

ML75 said:


> View attachment 1930071
> 
> this is my alternative style... BOOYA


HEHEHEHEHE ur naughty, luvt it!! also luv ur panties!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 11, 2011)

april said:


> OMG ur so fucking sexy!! luv ur jammies, seriously WOW girl!!!


I also think I'm in love :3 Beautiful...


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bblz is a little newer here so I have seen u around, very nice body tho, attractive as all hell, April I kind of take as very playful, maybe a little conservative in public, very sexy, honestly I thought u were using maybe an older pic, but now I see how beautiful you are also. and kuroi I deff picture as a little vixen with those "who me" eyes, that would melt me., could probably make men do things theyre mommas would smack em for.. lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

They say if you got it, flaunt it. You girls definitely "got it" !


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 11, 2011)

lol 2018 likes and 298 pages,


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 11, 2011)

so i scrolled back a few pages and jesus ive been missing alot lol


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 11, 2011)

I know, just when you think nothing is goin on, something like this happens. 

Just caught ML75's pic to, damn did you see that. +1 for RIU we got the hottest chicks here.

Kuroi has me absolutely mesmerized tho....


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 11, 2011)

this thread just keeps getting better and better..

more lingerie modeling please


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 11, 2011)

And noone's had to get naked yet! X3

Pretty pretty frilly things... I lipke them.

I am ...mmmmnnnso stoned... This is so hard. So hard to nmmmtyype.

All these lovely ladies... I feel privileged

And soooo HIIIIIGHH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just love how you said "yet".... lol

was that badd? maybe a little.....


----------



## Beansly (Dec 11, 2011)

ML75 said:


> View attachment 1930071
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOF Baby!
That sly little smile is so sexy... 
You're a beautiful woman.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> And noone's had to get naked yet! X3
> 
> Pretty pretty frilly things... I lipke them.
> 
> ...



I want to feed you hash oil until the room spins


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Bblz is a little newer here so I have seen u around, very nice body tho, attractive as all hell, April I kind of take as very playful, maybe a little conservative in public, very sexy, honestly I thought u were using maybe an older pic, but now I see how beautiful you are also. and kuroi I deff picture as a little vixen with those "who me" eyes, that would melt me., could probably make men do things theyre mommas would smack em for.. lol



lol you seem entranced. maybe thats a good thing for them, kuroi loves it when people enjoy her pictures


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah i really enjoy when Kurio gets new stuff


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I knew where to get cool stuff I'd pick something up for her


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

lol online shopping rocks, but then there'd be the whole techicality of getting her address and sending it to her, which is weird in itself


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll PM you ^^

If frilly things are coming out of this deal, it sounds great :3


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, you all are wonderful ladies here, its refreshing having a couple of chicks kikn it with the guys, you turn a sausage fest into decent conversation lol...

And besides, so beautiful, awesome thread....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

wow this is someserious stuff


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 12, 2011)

Well you ladies got me thinking about underwear so was out today and picked a couple out, there not frilly but one does have some Flash. When I started my Av was the Flash. Anyway here they are.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Well you ladies got me thinking about underwear so was out today and picked a couple out, there not frilly but one does have some Flash. When I started my Av was the Flash. Anyway here they are.
> 
> View attachment 1931279


I'm not sure 'flash' is something I'd want on my underwear.
..."done in a flash"
LOL


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

this is bad for my health to many hot girls wooo man...


----------



## april (Dec 12, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Well you ladies got me thinking about underwear so was out today and picked a couple out, there not frilly but one does have some Flash. When I started my Av was the Flash. Anyway here they are.
> 
> View attachment 1931279View attachment 1931274View attachment 1931280View attachment 1931277


HEHEHEHEHE these are awesome!! I see a little button on the skull ones that would never last in my world lol, mmm button taste good. And the flash ones are my fav style to see on a man, holds their junk just right  is that a scratch flap? lol i always wondered why guys boxers have the slit if they always pull them down to tinkle anyways lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

Super awesome man panties ^^


Especially because I love comic books <3

Good point April... About the pulling down boxers thing. T-bird only uses the slit when he pees outside to keep his butt and balls warm.


My one-track mind in the home section of TJ Maxx







Later, in the kitchen. Second apple pie this week.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good evening ladies.....


Mmmm, Pie


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

Evening ^^

Would you like a slice?

Oh, and this brings us back on topic. Re post


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

If it ment smokin a couple of bowls, and hangn out with you, absolutely.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 12, 2011)

I like big butts and I can not lie


----------



## ML75 (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Super awesome man panties ^^
> 
> 
> Especially because I love comic books <3
> ...





this picture scares me.... what is it?? Im afraid to ask..... like what part of tthe body


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm going in the hot tub to cool down, never a dull moment here, hot hot hot

love your pie  smokin......


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lieView attachment 1931592


Now you're appealing to my mexican sensibilities 
I think you're my new favorite 
And btw....it's a pie lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 12, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lieView attachment 1931592



Your joking big butt, dam I could give her a _mustache_ ride all night and never need to come up for air

you have a very nice ass and IMHO it is not big, dam fine ass


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2011)

Pot pie ... yum. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lieView attachment 1931592


Veeeeery nice. Not big, but looks like it feels wonderful. All smooth and round and cute. You have a butt to be proud of <3

I'd match you but the last time I posted a pic of my ass, bad things happened @[email protected]


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Veeeeery nice. Not big, but looks like it feels wonderful. All smooth and round and cute. You have a butt to be proud of <3
> 
> I'd match you but the last time I posted a pic of my ass, bad things happened @[email protected]


Awwwwww c'mon girl


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

Perfextionist420 said:


> Awwwwww c'mon girl


Well saidand some mo shit


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im not sure what bad things happened, but its so nice, it could be a symbol for world peace.....


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll trade you kuroi


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

Good lord ML75. Notice you even got a bottle of jergens on your nightstand! What a woman lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Im not sure what bad things happened, but its so nice, it could be a symbol for world peace.....


"two globes united" cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

3 star rating on this thread is a joke. 

6 of 5 stars


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> 3 star rating on this thread is a joke.
> 
> 6 of 5 stars


I gotta stop leaving! Everytime I get back on here we got some new hot as hell chick popping her head out mmm I'm here now so let's see what else you girls got hehe


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

I'd vote 5*'s again, but it won't let me .

All the ugly people are just jealous and rate it low..


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

ml75 said:


> i like big butts and i can not lieView attachment 1931592


sooooooooo nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

+ reps


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

Remember when I said I got some christmas undies? I'm making a montage.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

*squeaks* Thankyou for the link- I'll check it out! Instructables is a pretty cool site... I discovered a love of torturing grapes in the microwave there lol.


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

kuroi you know what i would like?
a bra that looks good. 
lol if i had a nice bra again, maybe id partake in some of the sharing of pictures


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Remember when I said I got some christmas undies? I'm making a montage.


i have now subbed to this thread lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> kuroi you know what i would like?
> a bra that looks good.
> lol if i had a nice bra again, maybe id partake in some of the sharing of pictures


I bet you have at least one that looks good. Let us help you decide if they look good. How about a swimsuit ?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

This is the last time I try this sandbagger wView attachment 1932082


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Your joking big butt, dam I could give her a _mustache_ ride all night and never need to come up for air
> 
> you have a very nice ass and IMHO it is not big, dam fine ass


 yea you gotta breathe thru your eye lids....takes practice but it works lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> This is the last time I try this sandbagger wView attachment 1932082


Hey I see you made it over here. Lookin' good. I love pink ! You hair is almost as long as mine. Why is this the last time ? I'm sure you have a lot of sexy stuff !!!

+ reps for putting it out there !!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

dam its a compitition


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Hey I see you made it over here. Lookin' good. I love pink ! You hair is almost as long as mine. Why is this the last time ? I'm sure you have a lot of sexy stuff !!!
> 
> + reps for putting it out there !!


 We have to pace ourselves. Have to keep you guys helping me grow!! Besides you sound like the neighborhood pimp..goes out finds the hotties... forces us then tells his friends "check that out"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

I would 'window shop' shop online, then you can be choosy and go to try it on instore if you find something you like. Some of the stuff posted here from the internet is good for seeing what you'd like and searching for something along the same lines. You could also get a boring bra that is made really well (to cut costs, but get the support you need for those lovely huge boobies) and sew pretty things onto it :3

Merry Christmas RIU. The next set of pictures will be the high-resolution 'Playing Cards' photoshoot I did a while back. I finally got the pictures back. Then that is me done for a while, you girls can take over. My goodness there are some beautiful creatures on this site and I'm honored to share a thread with their smexiness. Urca, can you take some of your boobs and give them to me, please?

Post pictures.. you are beautiful. I want want other people here who think so to speak up too, because I want you to believe it <3 You are also a beautiful person on the inside- that's special.

You guys wanted my butt, so here it is for the last time, but g strings are not allowed! Full-seated festive panties.
Okay... Here's the montage. I tried to do 'sexy poses' lol







The pattern. It's even got little reindeer...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

believe me im growing hahahahaha!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

this thread is gonna put viagra outa bizniz lol


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my! I don't got much too say, your beautiful


----------



## bblzs (Dec 12, 2011)

xkuroitaimax said:


> i would 'window shop' shop online, then you can be choosy and go to try it on instore if you find something you like. Some of the stuff posted here from the internet is good for seeing what you'd like and searching for something along the same lines. You could also get a boring bra that is made really well (to cut costs, but get the support you need for those lovely huge boobies) and sew pretty things onto it :3
> 
> merry christmas riu. The next set of pictures will be the high-resolution 'playing cards' photoshoot i did a while back. I finally got the pictures back. Then that is me done for a while, you girls can take over. My goodness there are some beautiful creatures on this site and i'm honored to share a thread with their smexiness. Urca, can you take some of your boobs and give them to me, please?
> 
> ...


wow<3.........


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> We have to pace ourselves. Have to keep you guys helping me grow!! Besides you sound like the neighborhood pimp..goes out finds the hotties... forces us then tells his friends "check that out"


Me a pimp ? That has a ring to it ! 

Now did I force you hun ? I am too nice for that


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

See what happens when I step out, almost wish I had a damn phone for this shit lol...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh holy shit, we have a new girl! 

Did you force her, Sandbagger? We ask politely... 'May I say you are beautiful? I would very much like it/you are welcome to share with us in X thread, If you would like.' lol

Hello, Sweetiepie. Another ganja-loving beauty is always welcome <3

So what kind of clothes are you into? Is there a certain period you like? My favorite is 1840-1900's fashion and I like how it has influenced 'vintage' styles today. Whee... frilly things.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

bblzs said:


> wow<3.........


and YOU got an ass that can stop traffic and cuase a few wrecks lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh holy shit, we have a new girl!
> 
> Did you force her, Sandbagger? We ask politely... 'May I say you are beautiful? I would very much like it/you are welcome to share with us in X thread, If you would like.' lol
> 
> ...



Kuroi, you know me better than that. I just asked nicely.


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful.... I might even switch teams for a couple hours


xKuroiTaimax said:


> I would 'window shop' shop online, then you can be choosy and go to try it on instore if you find something you like. Some of the stuff posted here from the internet is good for seeing what you'd like and searching for something along the same lines. You could also get a boring bra that is made really well (to cut costs, but get the support you need for those lovely huge boobies) and sew pretty things onto it :3
> 
> Merry Christmas RIU. The next set of pictures will be the high-resolution 'Playing Cards' photoshoot I did a while back. I finally got the pictures back. Then that is me done for a while, you girls can take over. My goodness there are some beautiful creatures on this site and I'm honored to share a thread with their smexiness. Urca, can you take some of your boobs and give them to me, please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Beautiful.... I might even switch teams for a couple hours


 i really like how your put together there SWEET


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I would 'window shop' shop online, then you can be choosy and go to try it on instore if you find something you like. Some of the stuff posted here from the internet is good for seeing what you'd like and searching for something along the same lines. You could also get a boring bra that is made really well (to cut costs, but get the support you need for those lovely huge boobies) and sew pretty things onto it :3
> 
> Merry Christmas RIU. The next set of pictures will be the high-resolution 'Playing Cards' photoshoot I did a while back. I finally got the pictures back. Then that is me done for a while, you girls can take over. My goodness there are some beautiful creatures on this site and I'm honored to share a thread with their smexiness. Urca, can you take some of your boobs and give them to me, please?
> 
> ...



Kuroi,
The more I see of you the sexier you get !!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

We have the sexiest women on any weed site...were lucky bastards lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Beautiful.... I might even switch teams for a couple hours


Could I watch for a couple of hours ??


----------



## bblzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Kuori, I wanna show you my Office Christmas party outit. 
Not the best quality & to be frank I look like shit but it'll have to work. 
Tallest as always


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Kuori, I wanna show you my Office Christmas party outit.
> Not the best quality & to be frank I look like shit but it'll have to work.
> Tallest as always


id have relations with your whole satff ! you to if your hubby was kewl with it lol


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't know how to work this shit!!! I wanted to learn to grow,,,fricken sandbagger has me worrying if I'm sexy enough to hang


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I don't know how to work this shit!!! I wanted to learn to grow,,,fricken sandbagger has me worrying if I'm sexy enough to hangView attachment 1932242


 Sandbagger has his ways ...its workign tho..keep posting more LOL


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> id have relations with your whole satff ! you to if your hubby was kewl with it lol


Man, you're gettin' a little greedy. Save some for the rest of us.lol


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I don't know how to work this shit!!! I wanted to learn to grow,,,fricken sandbagger has me worrying if I'm sexy enough to hangView attachment 1932242



Honey, you have nuthin' to worry about. Trust me, I'm a doctor.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I don't know how to work this shit!!! I wanted to learn to grow,,,fricken sandbagger has me worrying if I'm sexy enough to hangView attachment 1932242


 yeah yur deff a sexy woman...and you look like alota fun


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

eh kuroi I went and found old pics, i guess i can post up one boob thing, its all covered up, but yeah

 Lol i posted these up when I first came here, but just for you, and because its xmas, here ya go


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

nice funbags Urca


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

usually id be a lot more involved, a little distracted with some Call of Duty....


But yeah you can hang lol....


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> eh kuroi I went and found old pics, i guess i can post up one boob thing, its all covered up, but yeah
> 
> View attachment 1932258 Lol i posted these up when I first came here, but just for you, and because its xmas, here ya go


Pic 1 is sexy.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> eh kuroi I went and found old pics, i guess i can post up one boob thing, its all covered up, but yeah
> 
> View attachment 1932258View attachment 1932259 Lol i posted these up when I first came here, but just for you, and because its xmas, here ya go


Nice cleavage !! What can we expect for New Years ?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I don't know how to work this shit!!! I wanted to learn to grow,,,fricken sandbagger has me worrying if I'm sexy enough to hangView attachment 1932242


You're wearing Trini colors!!! <3


----------



## bblzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> eh kuroi I went and found old pics, i guess i can post up one boob thing, its all covered up, but yeah
> 
> View attachment 1932258View attachment 1932259 Lol i posted these up when I first came here, but just for you, and because its xmas, here ya go


How'd they grow so big?! Is it like a pre/post boob job pic?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> usually id be a lot more involved, a little distracted with some Call of Duty....
> 
> 
> But yeah you can hang lol....


 really? video games ....or hot women in scantely clad gear? hmmmmmm thats a real tuff choice lol..but not for me LOL


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

bblzs said:


> How'd they grow so big?! Is it like a pre/post boob job pic?


nah im just hella fat, and plus big boobs run in the family either way, so they got to be big


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Pic 1 is sexy.


well thank you.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> nah im just hella fat, and plus big boobs run in the family either way, so they got to be big


Ohhh no way, Not fat. There was just a huge difference in size  that is all!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Boobs....from A-DD there all good for me lol


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Ohhh no way, Not fat. There was just a huge difference in size  that is all!


lol yes very fat, but in pic 1 im not wearing a bra and its from an aerial view


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

sandbagger said:


> kuroi, beautiful lips,,, ,,,,,,,,,,tight tummy
> the more i see of you the sexier you get !!


beautiful lips and nice girly curves


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> beautiful lips and nice girly curves


You and kuroi is what I want for christmas please, I've been really good this year and I even donate my extras to those in need


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

*blush* Thankyou, though in the sight of you I am sorely lacking ^^;

<3


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Sandbagger has his ways ...its workign tho..keep posting more LODIZZLE...ARE YOU A GIRL?


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> beautiful lips and nice girly curves


I saw what you did you naughty girl ! I agree.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> beautiful lips and nice girly curves


Yeah you do!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Sandbagger has his ways ...its workign tho..keep posting more LODIZZLE...ARE YOU A GIRL?
> ...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > no but if you want me to be for 20 mins or so i will be just for you LOL
> ...


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > no but if you want me to be for 20 mins or so i will be just for you LOL
> ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > How you gonna pull that one off, no way I could hide it haha
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay guys. I'm getting all cozy, stoned as fuck in bed ~_~ 


Nighty night <3


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Are you gonna breathe through your eyes again ?
> ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Are you gonna breathe through your eyes again ?
> ...


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

bblzs said:


> the photo booth was alota fun!


You are so foine to me...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> ill jus shave my face real good and rely on my pussy eating skills to fool her....i can prolly eat better pussy than a girl anyways


 Better than me, are you? We shall see.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay guys. I'm getting all cozy, stoned as fuck in bed ~_~
> 
> 
> Nighty night <3


I'm sorry kuroi only a few of those words appear to me. Stoned, fuck, bed.


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > no but if you want me to be for 20 mins or so i will be just for you LOL
> ...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Better than me, are you? We shall see.


Girl pretty sure either of us could eat you under the table haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Better than me, are you? We shall see.


 i guess were gonna have to find an honest girl to judge us....or ic an eat you out and you can judge me...im alwasy down for a good buffet!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Diz....I'm the only one putty my pic up....I'm gonna get nailed......why did I listen????
> ...


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > Diz....I'm the only one putty my pic up....I'm gonna get nailed......why did I listen????
> ...


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay guys. I'm getting all cozy, stoned as fuck in bed ~_~
> 
> 
> Nighty night <3


Good night sweetie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > Again my selective vision only sees I'm gonna get nailed. Wrote by smoking ass hot chick in bikini. I love my life
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 12, 2011)

I believe there are two interpretations to your statement cash, with two ways of responding 

1) You'll have to prove it

2) Why not on the table?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ca$hcropper said:
> 
> 
> > thats all my penis let me see to lol.....my dick does most of the thinking around here
> ...


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Table,counter,vanity, etc...


----------



## Beansly (Dec 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;rIF58QrCJ-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIF58QrCJ-U&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]
Jesus I'm being ridiculous....I need to gt off the internet and get laid lmao!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I believe there are two interpretations to your statement cash, with two ways of responding
> 
> 1) You'll have to prove it
> 
> 2) Why not on the table?


I will more than gladly prove it sweetheart but your backs gonna have to be against the wall so you can't try and squirm away.

And baby you can have whatever you like!
On
Under
Or I can just pick you up and hold you right where I want you!

One thing for sure, you will never be the same when I'm done!


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 12, 2011)

No Lacy and Frilly, But Sour Diesel Bud porn will have to do....


Time for another


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> View attachment 1932322View attachment 1932323
> 
> 
> No Lacy and Frilly, But Sour Diesel Bud porn will have to do....
> ...


Mmm bud porn


----------



## Urca (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol personally now that i think about it, im kinda nervous about those boob pics i put up, watch my haters come in and talk smack


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Urca said:


> Lol personally now that i think about it, im kinda nervous about those boob pics i put up, watch my haters come in and talk smack


Girl, stop worrying so much! It's all good. And even if they did come around f*ck em !!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 12, 2011)

They do they do urca, as we all know a haters gonna hate, but also remember they are also obviously your biggest fans so give a hater some love if you see em. Haha


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)

smh


&#8203;ten char


----------



## april (Dec 13, 2011)

hehehehehe yummy stuff


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2011)

Only the best can be expected from April.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 13, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1932397 hehehehehe yummy stuffView attachment 1932398View attachment 1932399View attachment 1932400




Wow. That will cure in to some proper head stash!

I love the fuzzy covering of trichomes, and the bright pistils...


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ca$hcropper said:
> 
> 
> > thats all my penis let me see to lol.....my dick does most of the thinking around here
> ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for some reasurence that it's cool and that I should't take them down!!!!!! NOT THAT YOU WANNA NAIL ME!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

These Fine additions have caused the "Like" button to break....



Girls, lovely as always. 


Sweetiepie, good to have you aboard. RIU is special, Hope you stick around, and you are sexy as all hell, so dont get turned off by a few shitty comments here n there, while hot pics are appreciated, and enjoyed, dont think they are the only thing some of us animals care about.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW all you girls are beautiful on here.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Veeeeery nice. Not big, but looks like it feels wonderful. All smooth and round and cute. You have a butt to be proud of <3
> 
> I'd match you but the last time I posted a pic of my ass, bad things happened @[email protected]


I saw the side view of your tiny waist and volumpious booty. I was very impressed. you have a banging body. I mean that in the most respectful way


----------



## ML75 (Dec 13, 2011)

thump easy said:


> dam its a compitition



No compitition we are all beautiful, fine, and sexy in our own ways and we dont mind sharing a little peak. so far every picture Ive seen here of a woman has been very attractive


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow... BiBi and ML... Amazing 0_o

ML- Thankyou ^^ It's 22 inches naturally, but I have a very short torso, which makes buying belts and things really difficult. I can tight lace down to 18 inches but It's hard finding things that aren't too long. Same with swimsuits lol. Children's clothes fit me best.

ML, I'd love to see more pictures of you with your bong and stuff. Whee, hot stoner chick pinup ^^ BiBi, Your arches are amazing too. I can't stand to see people in heels when their plantar region doesn't follow the sole. 

April. Sexy weed with a sexy hand model <3


Yeaaaah! Sour Diesel :3 An acquired taste and harsh at times but a great high! Definitely in my top 5 with white rhino, Buddha cheese, bubblegum haze and OG kush just pushed Exodus cheese to 6th.

I have a mission for you all... Find some awesome ganja-related underwear! I think a member found some great 4:20 themed girl boxers a while back; let's see what else there is to find #^^#


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > no but if you want me to be for 20 mins or so i will be just for you LOL
> ...


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hot!!!


----------



## ML75 (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wow... BiBi and ML... Amazing 0_o
> 
> ML- Thankyou ^^ It's 22 inches naturally, but I have a very short torso, which makes buying belts and things really difficult. I can tight lace down to 18 inches but It's hard finding things that aren't too long. Same with swimsuits lol. Children's clothes fit me best.
> 
> ...



I love the way you speak and write. 
yea I will attempt to get some cool stoner pics like you have for sure. some more kick ass bong pics xx


----------



## ML75 (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> almost always in heels. <3favorite.




love the heels and arch in your back


----------



## SFguy (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I would 'window shop' shop online, then you can be choosy and go to try it on instore if you find something you like. Some of the stuff posted here from the internet is good for seeing what you'd like and searching for something along the same lines. You could also get a boring bra that is made really well (to cut costs, but get the support you need for those lovely huge boobies) and sew pretty things onto it :3
> 
> Merry Christmas RIU. The next set of pictures will be the high-resolution 'Playing Cards' photoshoot I did a while back. I finally got the pictures back. Then that is me done for a while, you girls can take over. My goodness there are some beautiful creatures on this site and I'm honored to share a thread with their smexiness. Urca, can you take some of your boobs and give them to me, please?
> 
> ...



wow. just wow.. im cropping soon you wanna burn.. =) lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

you iz teh hotness personified


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

How about a profile of that big foine thang?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

xK I should take you out for a couple cheese burgers, dam a truck passes you to close it'll flip you over


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 13, 2011)

*No she would be fine, the curves make her aero-dynamic.
Kuroi is simply Bite-Size.<3

mMmmNom Nom Nom I'R Teh Nibbler.*


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

couldnt have said it better


Maybe kuroi could bake us some kuroi shaped ginger bread cookies....



That was a great idea, problem is the cookie mold was broken when god made her.... simply a work of art she is....


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 13, 2011)

SFguy said:


> wow. just wow.. im cropping soon you wanna burn.. =) lol


Shit I run perpetual and always cropping hehe Kuroi want my house, a car?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lieView attachment 1931592


damn!! I like big butts too, I cannot lie. you look smokin' hot


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 13, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I like big butts and I can not lieView attachment 1931592


uhh oh.. I see a suave lotion in the back..


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe Ill go back to the "selling Souls" thread, if he makes me 10 yrs younger, and rich, she deserves nothing less.

Maybe she wouldnt mind a slightly older guy ?? lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> 3 star rating on this thread is a joke.
> 
> 6 of 5 stars


I just gave it a 5 star and now it's up to 4. lol but ya man, C'mon and punch that 5 star like a clown guys


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> This is the last time I try this sandbagger wView attachment 1932082


Holy Shit!!! I don't visit the thread for a few days and all the hotties come out in full force. Damn. you fine girl!!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> SWEETIEPIE said:
> 
> 
> > no but if you want me to be for 20 mins or so i will be just for you LOL
> ...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha did that help out sweet stuff ???


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Dizzle Frost said:
> 
> 
> > There is absolutely no way you could make it 20 min. U don't even last that long alone.
> ...


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

according to our records you have already voted for this thread


ill bribe a site mod with rep if the can use a dormant account to rate this thread higher..... Hey our politicians do it. 

But we have a higher moral standard than any of them. Im sorry for even suggesting it... _intentionally get smoke in the eye for punishment...._




* edit- LMFAO dude. that was some funny shit.. *"**But for the record I last longer with a chick than myself, I know just how I like it and its not like I'm there to just fuck around haha."*


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> Haha did that help out sweet stuff ???


It's not offering me the option for private....only public....maybe i haven't been a member long enough


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

how do I get beans?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> It's not offering me the option for private....only public....maybe i haven't been a member long enough


Long enough to star in my dreams, with April of course H&K


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> how do I get beans?


is that Beasley beans or magic beans,


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> is that Beasley beans or magic beans,


Is that Bert in your avatar?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> how do I get beans?


I got beans for queens


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> according to our records you have already voted for this thread
> 
> 
> ill bribe a site mod with rep if the can use a dormant account to rate this thread higher..... Hey our politicians do it.
> ...


Yup we needed to know that, no pix not true.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Is that Bert in your avatar?


nope

sweetypie has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

I Love You ROTFLOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Is that Bert in your avatar?


It could be if that was a good thing, or I can change it for you........

I'm getting a kink in my neck can you rotate your pix


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 13, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> It could be if that was a good thing, or I can change it for you........


Creepy! Lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> It's not offering me the option for private....only public....maybe i haven't been a member long enough


You have to make 50 posts before you can PM sweetheart.


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2011)

lol woah... dudes are like vultures. hahahahaha


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

sweetiepie said:


> is that bert in your avatar?


get posting gotta get 50 lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Is that Bert in your avatar?




The better question would be, who is that in YOUR avatar?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

Urca said:


> lol woah... dudes are like vultures. hahahahaha


lol
you are starting to figure it out.


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lol
> you are starting to figure it out.


haha just a little bit. I kinda lost track of the conversation, its stopped being conherent


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> how do I get beans?


I'm yours


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been asking everyone if it's safe to be posting my face!! Not one answer


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ohh. You guys don't think that's me?? Lol. Ok


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll just get my answers by reading. There's a few of you that will help me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I have been asking everyone if it's safe to be posting my face!! Not one answer


ya it's safe.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

A little leather and lace for the girls....




And A lil more for the boys...




Wait, I might have those backwards ???


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Dec 13, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1932397 hehehehehe yummy stuffView attachment 1932398View attachment 1932399View attachment 1932400


just curious but do you have raynaud's disease?


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 13, 2011)

*I get* *raynaud's disease* *after every harvest.. the tips of my fingers seem to change to a darker color & smell really funky.. I sometimes fear it is ganggreen.. but no.. now I am sure it is* *raynaud's disease*


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

After looking at this thread for two days I have Rawnads also...



that was wrong, but Im high, so


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, you have that backwards, Uno, give me more women in frilly things.

...Please :3


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

It's like nobody can be cute and proud on here????? If so then they dont exist????


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

Honey, Id kidnap a whole harem of pretty things in lace for you, we'll call it a late birthday present....


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I am damn proud of the job these ladies do w/ their gardens. Have you seen Aprils bud?! Gotta be proud of that, & the bud is deff cute as hell you cannot deny that.. all light green with bright hairs..

some girls with dark musty hairs that seem premature & smell funky get upset when others flaunt budporn. <3


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I have been asking everyone if it's safe to be posting my face!! Not one answer


I don't think it's safe if you're a grower, no. Sorry...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Well, I am damn proud of the job these ladies do w/ their gardens. Have you seen Aprils bud?! Gotta be proud of that, & the bud is deff cute as hell you cannot deny that.. all light green with bright hairs..


ya april, that was some awesome looking buds! right on.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

And what are you talking about??? I've been answering all your questions. I answered your question about seeds n detail! lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

beansly said:


> i don't think it's safe if you're a grower, no. Sorry...


 i grow these baby's


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> almost always in heels. <3favorite.


Wow is that you?


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Wow is that you?


My husband does a little photography on the side. I am happy to say my Momma blessed me with all these curves


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I have been asking everyone if it's safe to be posting my face!! Not one answer


I do post my face here. But I'm public cannabis activist in california. Are you legal medical? How much do you stand to put at risk? I would NOT connect my face to my bare ass on any forum lol.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any of those work for you? 

Personally i think a woman is sexiest in panties and a T-shirt.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I don't think it's safe if you're a grower, no. Sorry...


I would like clarify if I may, not safe to show your face if your a grower! 
Please do continue to show us all other parts of that amazing body sweet


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

curves where lol


bblzs said:


> My husband does a little photography on the side. I am happy to say my Momma blessed me with all these curves


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> View attachment 1933449View attachment 1933450View attachment 1933451View attachment 1933452
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loooove the 3rd one :3
I love the simplicity and carefreeness of such an ensemble aswell. I frequently just wear oversized tshirts. Lol some 12 year old shirts are dresses on me. Yoga pants or skinny jeans though. Asides from in my swimsuit or underwear (I swim less than once a year) you will NEVER see me bare legged. I feel naked. It's ok for skinny girls to wear short skirts and dresses/big tees with naked legs, but it looks worse and more sexualized if a bigger girl like me does it. I never used to be able to wear shorts. My parents wouldn't let me until I was 16-17 anyway, but I've worked hard on my thighs so they can be seen in tights lol.

Oversized tees FTW. I just bought one yesterday- it was the only one that design, US L size and the damn thing goes past my knees X3


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I loooove the 3rd one :3
> I love the simplicity and carefreeness of such an ensemble aswell. I frequently just wear oversized tshirts. Lol some 12 year old shirts are dresses on me. Yoga pants or skinny jeans though. Asides from in my swimsuit or underwear (I swim less than once a year) you will NEVER see me bare legged. I feel naked. It's ok for skinny girls to wear short skirts and dresses/big tees with naked legs, but it looks worse and more sexualized if a bigger girl like me does it. I never used to be able to wear shorts. My parents wouldn't let me until I was 16-17 anyway, but I've worked hard on my thighs so they can be seen in tights lol.
> 
> Oversized tees FTW. I just bought one yesterday- it was the only one that design, US L size and the damn thing goes past my knees X3


i would love to see you in some yoga pants, i end up being distracted all the time when im walkin around town and i see a group of chicks in yoga pants, im helpless lol

edit: bigger girl like you? now im confused lol


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2011)

your not fat kuroi. at all. in any way. 
quit saying your fat. 
 <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol I do ballet, yoga and gymnastics so I wear them then, but often with something covering my butt, shorts on top or a leotard. Too much shows when one does Plough Pose lol


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> My husband does a little photography on the side. I am happy to say my Momma blessed me with all these curves


I'm happy to say she did bless those curves you have.Your husband has some great photo shots.


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> i grow these baby'sView attachment 1933418


 wtf???.............


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> i grow these baby'sView attachment 1933418


Cali. Can I please post the rest of my modeling pictures. Seeing as I'm not gonna grow?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

sweetiepie said:


> cali. Can i please post the rest of my modeling pictures. Seeing as i'm not gonna grow?


your not growing ???? If not hell yeah chuck'em up luv


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Cali. Can I please post the rest of my modeling pictures. Seeing as I'm not gonna grow?


omg. 6 posts from 50. 
you are about to find out what a full inbox means!


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wtf when I try to go back to before page 313 I get an error screen . I finished my finals today and I'm high as Charlie Sheen right now, so I'm feeling good anyways . I have school off for a month, that means I can stalk RIU 5x more! It's a win-win for everyone 

My nug I just smoked (Red Dragon)












My puppy


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> omg. 6 posts from 50.
> you are about to find out what a full inbox means!


I honestly don't think u F&@&tards can handle it!!!!! Some have been in magazines. I don't want a thousand disgusting imbibes. I will block you. If I figure out how to


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Cali. You gave me yor word


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol hey you asked lol its easy to block too anyways so putem up luv i know ya dying to lol


sweetiepie said:


> i honestly don't think u f&@&trades couldn't handle it!!!!! Some have been in magazines. I don't want a thousand disgusting imbibes. I will block you. If i figure out how to


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

sweetiepie said:


> cali. You gave me yor word


did you see my mess on your profile i told ya to grab on tight to my coat tails and lets get growing


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm getting a bad vibe here now :/


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

MAKE SURE THE BATTERIES ARENT DEAd lol


bblzs said:


> I'm getting a bad vibe here now :/


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I'm getting a bad vibe here now :/


was prolly the puppies


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

I tried to pick something I thought would be more your style, just judging from photos. I would love to see you in a leotard, I absolutely love a gymnast's body. Honestly tho, youd have no problem with me if you were in sweats and a baggy T. I find that shit awesome. But I still want to see other things do do show off the shape. as long as its switched up and ur chick doesnt live in sweats, then its all good.




*

Sweetiepie, really cant let people bother you, everybody has to be a smart ass sometime. we all do it. comments made usually are just a joke, and its the response to it that drives flame wars. I find the best thing do do is laugh it off, I mean if you cant laugh at yourself, then you shouldnt laugh at others. at least thats how I run things. not like any of this shit matters anyway. so do what you want, blur your face if you must, if you dont care then even better.


sorry to ramble, that sour D kicks my ass. first time I have had the pleasure try it.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> was prolly the puppies


I absolutely LOVE that puppy <3


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I honestly don't think u F&@&trades couldn't handle it!!!!! Some have been in magazines. I don't want a thousand disgusting imbibes. I will block you. If I figure out how to


I wasn't saying I'm going to PM you. But other members may. 
And pictures are nothing, we are all adults here (supposedly.  )

I have pics in magazines too... this is Jack Herer ice wax. Kush Magazine July 2011 pg 46. Actually the whole article is Steep Hill Lab explaining my extract.
Come on now... 







MAGAZINE LINK VVVVVVVVVV

http://issuu.com/kushdailybuds/docs/kushnocal_july11


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

That's cool!! Really?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> That's cool!! Really?


haha, yup. I put the link up to the whole article beneath the picture. ill go back and bold it.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> I honestly don't think u F&@&tards can handle it!!!!! Some have been in magazines. I don't want a thousand disgusting imbibes. I will block you. If I figure out how to


Here we go...

If you don't want the attention, then don't put your pics up  
90% of here are mature adults so don't worry about it.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 13, 2011)

Lovely wax as usual rize

Your my hero


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, yup. I put the link up to the whole article beneath the picture. ill go back and bold it.


Do you cook with it or smoke it?


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

nice dude. musta ben a hell of a ride...


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

Im a guy and dont get me wrong I love the pics, but is it just me or are most of the guys on here a little creepy? 

More bblzs more! I LOVE the whole pinup thing and you in those red heels is just the biggest tease ever.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol I do ballet, yoga and gymnastics


No wonder your in such fantastic shape


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah that's sweet!!!!! Props to you friend!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

View attachment 1933756


Beansly said:


> Here we go...
> 
> If you don't want the attention, then don't put your pics up
> 90% of here are mature adults so don't worry about it.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

ohhhh snap in shape !!!!


SWEETIEPIE said:


> View attachment 1933752View attachment 1933756


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Do you cook with it or smoke it?


ahem... 

every day I'm shoveling shoveling. 

[video=youtube;BqOSIb08SwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqOSIb08SwE[/video]

Now, you were saying something about some lace/frills themed pics? (remember, no nudity!)

this thread is so rize up!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

How tall are you sweetiepie? You must have some serious balance issues, how do you even stand up straight lol?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

i bet 5'4.............


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

And this ones for Ocali and Sand


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

lordy lordy


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> View attachment 1933791View attachment 1933799


You have beautiful eyes and teeth. Such a pretty girl, and a toker too!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweetie, if that's you with the wet hair... I hate to say someone has stolen that photoshoot from you!!!! I'm friends with her on facebook... she also has a myspace page!!!!


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> View attachment 1933752View attachment 1933756


You look scary like my ex lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

awwww thnx luv so very nice and beautiful pose


SWEETIEPIE said:


> And this ones for Ocali and SandView attachment 1933803


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Sweetie, if that's you with the wet hair... I hate to say someone has stolen that photoshoot from you!!!! I'm friends with her on facebook... she also has a myspace page!!!!


Aw dude...
Is this where I find out I've been drooling over a 45 year old dude that lives with his mother???


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Aw dude...
> Is this where I find out I've been drooling over a 45 year old dude that lives with his mother???


bahahahahahahahahahha ohh wait ................


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

What's rawnard??


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> bahahahahahahahahahha ohh wait ................



lmaoand some mo shit


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Now i'm not sayin shit!!!!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.myspace.com/_ashley_jones_/photos/albums/after-6-media/3055026


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> http://www.myspace.com/_ashley_jones_/photos/albums/after-6-media/3055026


aw DUUUUUUDE..........


I'm gonna go take a shower....


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> What's rawnard??View attachment 1933808


i just googled that and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww fuk my eyes ahhhhh


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

But you look another nationality in those other pictures... this chick is VERY Hawaiian!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> http://www.myspace.com/_ashley_jones_/photos/albums/after-6-media/3055026


ohhhhh SNAPPPPPPPPPPPP BUSTED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

hmmmm......


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> but you look another nationality in those other pictures... This chick is very hawaiian!


i was gonna say she loks very diff in the others BUT YOU JUST SHOWED A COPIED TRY SO HOW WE KNOW THE OTHERS ARENT ??????????


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not trying to be a bitch.. But women know best fellas


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

Do any guys here really care as long as the pics keep comming?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

It's cryptkeeper


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)

Not surprised that the hot ones are actually guys...


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I'm not trying to be a bitch.. But women know best fellas


Good eye....but while were on the subject....
why do you look so much different in that picture with your friends (you're the tall one right?) than the girl at the scarlet madison place?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> But you look another nationality in those other pictures... this chick is VERY Hawaiian!


 I looked for it on hers....couldnt find it..But trust me..If that chick has my pic she stole it


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 13, 2011)

I should've started frequenting this thread much earlier, very sexy ladies  

I know your outnumbered but it's nice to see RIU isn't a total sausage fest


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

whose facebook page did you take these pics from, bro?


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Good eye....but while were on the subject....
> why do you look so much different in that picture with your friends (you're the tall one right?) than the girl at the scarlet madison place?


 Which one?? You guys go ahead and disect em all...They are all me!!!!! And I'm not gonna try and argue every flaw you guys seem to find!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

lol, too late. already busted.

everyone knows there are no women on the internet.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Good eye....but while were on the subject....
> why do you look so much different in that picture with your friends (you're the tall one right?) than the girl at the scarlet madison place?



What picture? Oh I'd give you my husbands photo site but... That'd be a dumb thing to do!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Which one?? You guys go ahead and disect em all...They are all me!!!!! And I'm not gonna try and argue every flaw you guys seem to find!!!!


lol.

i'm going to guess 47, slightly overweight, and a little hairier than most guys.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Which one?? You guys go ahead and disect em all...They are all me!!!!! And I'm not gonna try and argue every flaw you guys seem to find!!!!


I was actually talking to bblzs....


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Which one?? You guys go ahead and disect em all...They are all me!!!!! And I'm not gonna try and argue every flaw you guys seem to find!!!!


She has the whole photshoot honey. She's FULL Hawaiian, she has her pics all over her page. I doubt she can steal a nationality!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I was actually talking to bblzs....


I understand that  I have nothing to hide, as I've shown photos that are from my phone, with frens, & I'm tatted. So the ink won't come off!


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

More of the heels bblzs!!


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 13, 2011)

Well and the attached legs and ass and anything else your willing to have all over the internet lol


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> What picture? Oh I'd give you my husbands photo site but... That'd be a dumb thing to do!


The one you loaded when you said 'almost always in heels' had a website water mark on it. Then you loaded this pic

And I was like wow.
I wanted to see more pics of you so I went to the site in the first picture, but the girl doesn't look like you but idk I can't really tell lol
I know she loves heels lol


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

Everyone of his photos has a watermark on it,


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I understand that  I have nothing to hide, as I've shown photos that are from my phone, with frens, & I'm tatted. So the ink won't come off!


Nah I know you're for real.
I was actually just a lil sad I couldn't see anymore pics of you so I was like 'hey! where's bblzs?'


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

I just don't want them everywhere. & I'm not here for fellas to drool, know what I mean! I do like to share with the other ladies <3 They have a different appreciation for the body  But could you take that pic down? Or make it smaller?! It's huge!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

SO many thanks to you friend <3


----------



## Beansly (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I just don't want them everywhere. & I'm not here for fellas to drool, know what I mean! I do like to share with the other ladies <3 They have a different appreciation for the body  But could you take that pic down? Or make it smaller?! It's huge!


That's understandable.
Ftr, I think you look amazing.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

so SWEETIEPIE's a fake then, eh  I'm taking back all my likes, lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Fuck, I just lost a huge post because the editor crashed! 

Urca... You've seen my thighs side-on. It is a nightmare to buy jeans- my thighs are bigger than my waist @[email protected]

If you drove past me I'd blow away? I may be just over 100lbs but it's muscle. I shall grip the nearest lamppost like a mighty bear and brave the wind of the passing truck/sports utility vehicle. I think April mentioned having poor circulation, too. That is why we must wear our fuzzies. 

I think I also mentioned _this_ to April; is anyone else familiar with the Snow Bunny style? It's basically winterwear but designer. It's more expensive than it looks, some is meant to be far more pretty than practical. Some of it is really quite cute, some of it an annoying fashion house's take on tradition (warped 'Inuit') There is sometimes some crossover with Sloane fashion (the UK's Preppy... but worse and with ugg boots though I can't ind a picture that shows this without posting pics of people I know) Fucking $30,000 a year schoolkids. Depends on who's wearing it, you could look all sweet wrapped up for the weather or like another rich bitch Jack Wills addict. I think April could carry it off in a nice way though.

Chanel... Really??

View attachment 1933813


Freaking $360

View attachment 1933812


Cute, but she will freeze in that designer skirt

View attachment 1933748

Cute and sensible... but that scarf is worth a week's meals

View attachment 1933712

I like the onesie

View attachment 1933707

I don't like Jessica, but I actually like this outfit very much. Funny that because the fashion people on the site of the picture were criticizing it!

View attachment 1933706

They look all carefree but YOU KNOW THEIR OUTFITS COST MORE THAN YOUR CAR

View attachment 1933678

This is sweet and affordable though it would suit someone else better.

View attachment 1933815

Note: I've had some issues with the editor, you'll all be 15 pages ahead by the time this actually submits XP


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally posted! Yay!

Wait, what have I missed?? *goes back a few pages*


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> Which one?? You guys go ahead and disect em all...They are all me!!!!! And I'm not gonna try and argue every flaw you guys seem to find!!!!


here's something that i predict with 100% confidence will never happen: a tagged photo of you.

addendum: the tag may not be photoshopped on, as other "ladies" have done before.

a team of RIU detectives will make the final call.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fuck, I just lost a huge post because the editor crashed!
> 
> Urca... You've seen my thighs side-on. It is a nightmare to buy jeans- my thighs are bigger than my waist @[email protected]
> 
> ...


YOU are absolutely flawless lady <3 I feel your pain with clothes though. 5'10'' isn't bad when you're proportioned right... my torso is EXTRA LONG... Pretty much EVERY t-shirt is a fucking belly shirt on me!


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

I could've swore I seen a few of those pics floating around on backpage.com, lol. take the pics to the test. run them thru tineye.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

ganjames said:


>


mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kuroi clothes may be a pain but it's only cause most girls don't have what you do


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I could've swore I seen a few of those pics floating around on backpage.com, lol. take the pics to the test. run them thru tineye.com


authenticity, or lack thereof, has already been established.

i smelled a fake before any pic was even posted.


----------



## beardo (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> View attachment 1933782View attachment 1933786View attachment 1933788


Can you take a pix of yourself while your farting for us?
Make sure it's a loud one so we know it's for real


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

BiBi, you're 5 ft 10? We'd look funny together, I'm 5 ft 1... and a bit. If tops are too short on you you can always wear them as a crop top and layer them! I wear kids clothes all the time but a 9 year old's patterned shirt or sweater cropped with a full length blouse underneath works. Flawless... wow.. thanks *blushing madly*

On the topic of clothes fitting... I wore a $7 child's party dress to a formal dinner and everybody kept asking me where they could get one XP

You can also cut the arms off of kids tees/dresses and wear them as tank tops. Or just cut the design out and use it as an applique. They seriously make some sophisticated designs for little kids these days.

If Sweetiepie is a fake I feel like an idiot for giving the benefit f the doubt again. I was a bit iffy about the full caps username and sideways profile pic, with the first pic posted being identical but who am I to judge. Everybody thought I was a fake when I first showed my face, so why should I assume someone else is lying? But It's not fair to manipulate people like that. I like to make friends with everyone but if my friendship was a lie 0_____0

It's the Bethany episode all over again... and I thought her pics were cute, too.

The Hawaiian girl is sweet, though. Hawaiians are a beautiful product of mixed ancestry <3

Sweetiepie, I don't want to sound bitchy if you're real. Would you mind posting a salute for us? Maybe write your username @ RIU on yourself and on a piece of paper, so we can see how the texture of the pen contrasts on both in the pic? Photoshop-instigated paranoia. Forgive me.


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)

this thread fails so hard lol. all the guys should just assume everyone here is another guy, save yourself the heartache.

and now, i post cute plushes. THEY'RE CHUBBY AND STUFFED WITH FLUFF!


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 13, 2011)

bblzs said:


> She has the whole photshoot honey. She's FULL Hawaiian, she has her pics all over her page. I doubt she can steal a nationality!


So your saying I'm no me ??


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)

i was watching shuffle with my little cousin and she loves the cute kitties in the intermission. unfortunately i can't find them online to buy as stuffed animals, now i'm trying to figure out how to make stuffed animals so i can give it to her for christmas.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> So your saying I'm no me ??


prove us wrong. do what kuroi said: *

write your username @ RIU on yourself and on a piece of paper, so we can see how the texture of the pen contrasts on both in the pic​
​
*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> So your saying I'm no me ??


your 15 minutes of fame are over sweetheart, sorry. lol


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2011)

lol im pretty sure im not a guy... so ganjames is a little wrong


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not trying to sound mean or anything. Like I said, everyone thought I was a fake and a small group tried to chase me off of the site and attacked me every time I entered the chatroom- please don't feel singled out.

All I'll say is your initial photos show someone with more European/north american features, narrower head and more top-heavy (boobs). The set of photos shows a distinctly polynesian/asian girl. Now if you can prove it's you, everything is fine. I know my face shape is very different from different angles. I get called everything from somalian to bangladeshi to black/chinese. Even had some Pakistani boys chat me up when I had my hair straight. Please don't get upset... just cooperate and we can all be friends again 

I'm late for my 4:20 am spliff


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

ganjames said:


> i was watching shuffle with my little cousin and she loves the cute kitties in the intermission. unfortunately i can't find them online to buy as stuffed animals, now i'm trying to figure out how to make stuffed animals so i can give it to her for christmas.


AWOOOOOOOOO! :3 Sore wa totemo kawaii desu yo!!!!!!!

Whoops. 

I sew, and so does April.

That's it. I'm starting a plushies/action figures thread.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Smoke that shit momma lol


xkuroitaimax said:


> i'm not trying to sound mean or anything. Like i said, everyone thought i was a fake and a small group tried to chase me off of the site and attacked me every time i entered the chatroom- please don't feel singled out.
> 
> All i'll say is your initial photos show someone with more european/north american features, narrower head and more top-heavy (boobs). The set of photos shows a distinctly polynesian/asian girl. Now if you can prove it's you, everything is fine. I know my face shape is very different from different angles. I get called everything from somalian to bangladeshi to black/chinese. Even had some pakistani boys chat me up when i had my hair straight. Please don't get upset... Just cooperate and we can all be friends again
> 
> i'm late for my 4:20 am spliff


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Oihhhhhhhh nooooooo


xkuroitaimax said:


> awooooooooo! :3 sore wa totemo kawaii desu yo!!!!!!!
> 
> Whoops.
> 
> ...


----------



## april (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fuck, I just lost a huge post because the editor crashed!
> 
> Urca... You've seen my thighs side-on. It is a nightmare to buy jeans- my thighs are bigger than my waist @[email protected]
> 
> ...




LOL well i actualy wear stuff like that kuroi, i'm gonna take a pic of my fav winter sweater 4 u, while i do so check this out  Ever get big ones like this on ur home? lol


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 13, 2011)

holy shit that icicle is as big as your torso!

and for some reason all of those attachments have errors for me D: my loss


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok fine, I won't make a plushie thread... I already have Rainbows and Ponies thread and a Cosplay thread... I guess craft projects can go in there too but I wanna trade pictures of plushies!!!!

April, being a goddess and all, you can wear anything and be sexy. Like I said, you're my favorite bunny. Fuck the models.

I'm staying up to see you in the sweater :3

And lordy, that is HUGE icicle! Have never seen one bigger than 2 inches myself.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 13, 2011)

HaHaHA, yeah thats about the biggest you can break off with out breaking the icicle. we grow em big here to......


----------



## ganjames (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ok fine, I won't make a plushie thread... I already have Rainbows and Ponies thread and a Cosplay thread... I guess craft projects can go in there too but I wanna trade pictures of plushies!!!!
> 
> April, being a goddess and all, you can wear anything and be sexy. Like I said, you're my favorite bunny. Fuck the models.
> 
> ...


Noooooo he doesn't know what he's talking about.

DO IT FOR THE PLUSHIES!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to ask April because she will have to moderate another thread full of fabric, squeaking and madness from me.

What do you say, April? Plushies or are there too many girly threads on the man ganja site?

I seriously want to make a plush pot leaf now. It might be a bit fiddly to cut serrated leaves in felt but...


----------



## april (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm going to ask April because she will have to moderate another thread full of fabric, squeaking and madness from me.
> 
> What do you say, April? Plushies or are there too many girly threads on the man ganja site?
> 
> I seriously want to make a plush pot leaf now. It might be a bit fiddly to cut serrated leaves in felt but...


Sounds like a wonderful idea Kuroi, voila my sweater  I'm kinda high and in pain, so it's sideways but it's sooo soft and warm.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome sweater, April! I like the ribbing- and such an appropriate color, too <3

How come you are in pain? Or would you rather not divulge? I hope the ganja is helping. If not... smoke some more x


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Awesome sweater, April! I like the ribbing- and such an appropriate color, too <3
> 
> How come you are in pain? Or would you rather not divulge? I hope the ganja is helping. If not... smoke some more x


omg kuroi. go to sleep! we'll all be here tomorrow


----------



## april (Dec 13, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Awesome sweater, April! I like the ribbing- and such an appropriate color, too <3
> 
> How come you are in pain? Or would you rather not divulge? I hope the ganja is helping. If not... smoke some more x


Thanks 

Had some dental work done, they used a laser and removed part of my gum  I had a crown come off, i heal very fast and my gum started to grow over, so tomorrow should be an even more painfull day, but pain is part of life, i've got good weed and my blankie


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 13, 2011)

Uh, yeah, I probably should @[email protected] 

I did say I would wait up to see April's sweater though. Nighty Night. I have present wrapping and storyboarding for Saturday's music video tomorrow.

Gah, I need more eggs.

Someone remind me to buy eggs tomorrow, I feel like baking another pie x

Bedtime blunt, yay <3

EDIT: Aw, April! Pain and people poking around your mouth is horrible! I need 6 impacted wisdom teeth removed and a filling. Hopefully I can get Invisiline. Damn dentists.

I hope it's all over and you feel better soon... Yay for ganja and blankies ^^ I'm wrapping up in a horsey blankie my grandma made me.

*extra cuddles and nuzzles and licks for April*


----------



## Urca (Dec 13, 2011)

I always heard brits hated the dentist. Holy shit kuroi get your ass in there and handle it, its only gonna get worse


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2011)

Since you're all talking about winter apparel I guess I can show what I just purchased.


http://bit.ly/vYBYPu

I just wanted a wool coat. I didn't realize it was Giorgio Armani when I bought it cause it was from China and $90 including shipping.


----------



## april (Dec 13, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Since you're all talking about winter apparel I guess I can show what I just purchased.
> 
> View attachment 1934089
> http://bit.ly/vYBYPu
> ...


Aww someone's gonna look super sharp


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 13, 2011)

april said:


> Aww someone's gonna look super sharp


Ya we all have to try. =/ You're lucky...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Dec 14, 2011)

how can u have 6 wisdom teeth? u onlu have 4 molars. u have to remove wisdom teeth or they ca n hit the root of your molar and cause it to push the tooth out and then u have to get a dental implant in that last molar. you can;t do a crown if the root is ruined so u have to get an implant to hold it to the jaww. i got mine pulls a few yeass ago but i only had 2


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Uh, yeah, I probably should @[email protected]
> 
> I did say I would wait up to see April's sweater though. Nighty Night. I have present wrapping and storyboarding for Saturday's music video tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Any questions I work in the dentist office  It's not sooo bad lover!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> BiBi, you're 5 ft 10? We'd look funny together, I'm 5 ft 1... and a bit. If tops are too short on you you can always wear them as a crop top and layer them! I wear kids clothes all the time but a 9 year old's patterned shirt or sweater cropped with a full length blouse underneath works. Flawless... wow.. thanks *blushing madly*
> 
> On the topic of clothes fitting... I wore a $7 child's party dress to a formal dinner and everybody kept asking me where they could get one XP
> 
> ...


Yes! 5'10'' I know, SO tall! But I don't mind, I like it most of the time... Shirts are just a little short at times!!!! Other than that... You know I'm always in heels <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

My sweet jeebus.

What a great buy, Crypty! Forgive me April, but my heartrate did increase at the thought of Crypty wearing that...


That was a lucky find. My problem isn't with design, it's with labels. Too often you are paying for a label, or the simplest things are suddenly jacked up in price. But you beat the system, yay.


I see cut price Ben Sherman in TJ Maxx alot. Oddly, they make really nice ladie's shoes :3


MMJ and BiBi. I already have a very narrow jaw, and bad headaches from overcrowding, my mama had to have her jaw surgically expanded and her wisdom teeth out. My dad has terrible teeth. Just to top it off, I have supernumerary teeth. An extra two lower wisdom teeth, which my dentist thought was interesting and exciting and more concerned with the couple thousand that he could charge me for everything.

Apart from that my teeth are nicely shaped, healthy and reasonably white, so it could be worse! Positive thoughts...


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

SWEETIEPIE said:


> So your saying I'm no me ??


Yes, I'm sorry to say, I KNOW for a fact that it's not you. Sorry. You're pictures are of a different girl like everytime... It's okay if you stole some pics, we're not gonna hate you. But When you & the body look different in every other picture eyebrows will raise in suspicion! Hey Prove me wrong honey. Post your riu name in your pic & throw a middle finger in there!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My sweet jeebus.
> 
> What a great buy, Crypty! Forgive me April, but my heartrate did increase at the thought of Crypty wearing that...
> 
> ...


It was. 

Don't worry, I don't think she'll be to upset with you...


----------



## ganjames (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My sweet jeebus.
> 
> What a great buy, Crypty! Forgive me April, but my heartrate did increase at the thought of Crypty wearing that...
> 
> ...


is ben sherman supposed to be good? i used to grab up a shitload of ben sherman shirts and tees for like 7-10 bucks a pop at tj maxx/burlington way back in the day. i always thought it was just some random cheap brand.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

that is one btching jacket im jealous


The Cryptkeeper said:


> Since you're all talking about winter apparel I guess I can show what I just purchased.
> 
> View attachment 1934089
> http://bit.ly/vYBYPu
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

It is indeed a smart, warm and sexy-looking jacket.

Ganjames, they have a store in Savile Row, a street know for prestigious tailoring and off of a Burlingtin Road, coincidentally.It's iconic, associated with mod fashion, formerly skinheads and some is a little too much on the preppy side for me. Nice shoes though. TJ Maxx gets Gucci, Prada and Dolce and Gabanna, so it's not just random shit brands. I have discovered some obscure clothing companies I really like from there. I still wonder why people will pay for a $300 Prada vest, but if it makes them feel good. *shrug*


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It is indeed a smart, warm and sexy-looking jacket.
> 
> Ganjames, they have a store in Savile Row, a street know for prestigious tailoring and off of a Burlingtin Road, coincidentally.It's iconic, associated with mod fashion, formerly skinheads and some is a little too much on the preppy side for me. Nice shoes though. TJ Maxx gets Gucci, Prada and Dolce and Gabanna, so it's not just random shit brands. I have discovered some obscure clothing companies I really like from there. I still wonder why people will pay for a $300 Prada vest, but if it makes them feel good. *shrug*



i have a couple old ed hardey shirts i got from marshalls a few years ago, i paid like 25 a shirt when i saw a friend had almsot the same shirt that he paid 185 for, i just laughed at him


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Loads of Ed Hardy stuff in TJ Maxx. I don't think we have Marshall's here though.

A very dashing gentleman


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2011)

.........................


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

tj max and marshalls are basically the same in my opinion lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 14, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> View attachment 1934532
> 
> .........................



...I think she ate slash


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

*MY PRESENT TO LACE AND FRILLS FROM 0CALLI



MERRY CHISTMAS !!!!!!!!!!!! ONLY MEANT TO MAKE LAUGH NOT TO INSULT IM SRRY IF I DO BUT I GOT A SENSE OF HUMOR.


*[video=youtube;mql58vO3o2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mql58vO3o2Y&amp;feature=related[/video]*



*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Since you're all talking about winter apparel I guess I can show what I just purchased.View attachment 1934089http://bit.ly/vYBYPuI just wanted a wool coat. I didn't realize it was Giorgio Armani when I bought it cause it was from China and $90 including shipping.


Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my cheesecake!

A picture from Crypty!! Now it does feel like Christmas... This is unprecedented... For me, anyway! Magical :3

It may not be a face to a name, but it's part of you; that's a connection in my mind I can't quite put into words, but it means alot to me.

And such a nice blackletter typeface, too <3


----------



## ganjames (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Merry Christmas everybody.
> 
> View attachment 1934689


Really? I though your hand would look more like this:


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Really? I though your hand would look more like this:


It does. On the inside. But I'm making changes and trying to find my soul again.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm getting emotional. :'3

I love you guys, I really do <3

Thankyou for all your contributions to my thread- be it lingerie, frilly blouses, words of advice or simple witty banter #^^#


----------



## ganjames (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> It does. On the inside. But I'm making changes and trying to find my soul again.


you'll find it in the most obvious of places.

words of wisdom: by ganjames.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh my cheesecake!
> 
> A picture from Crypty!! Now it does feel like Christmas... This is unprecedented... For me, anyway! Magical :3
> 
> ...


Standard typeface in my Wordpad.  I don't have any face pix available to you. =) Ask April real nice if she has any. I don't mind.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> It's cryptkeeper


It's UNOHU69


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting to see some dongs up in here.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I'm still waiting to see some dongs up in here.


I'm happy to please.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 14, 2011)

What a fuckin rip off.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't get enough at home I'm guessing. 

Just playing.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry I don't really like chocolate.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Standard typeface in my Wordpad.  I don't have any face pix available to you. =) Ask April real nice if she has any. I don't mind.


*earstwitch* I am curious :3 Maybe your soul is in a box somewhere? I'm sure it is beautiful and shiny... Like a double rainbow.

And guys, does it matter who it is? It's sad we were lied to, and some beautiful Hawaiian had her identity stolen but it's In the past. We can't have fun and cuddles pointing fingers at eachother. Uno was too busy perving on 'her' to be her.

I just want everybody to have fun in here<3

Cool new hair, Morgan x

It's not about the dongs though.. I only want to see dongs if they are in pretty man panties.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Sorry I don't really like chocolate.


A search for "chocolate dong" brought up (among pics that would be viewed amiss by guardians of site rules) this delightful bit of tea-biscuit architecture by Chinese artist Song Dong. I'm hoping it's close enough to "lace&frills" to be ok here ... cn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 14, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Sorry I don't really like chocolate.


damn right its all about pie, i love pie's


----------



## april (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Of9poqe1N0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of9poqe1N0Y&amp;feature=related[/video]




I love Norah Jones  This one is dedicated to...... well u know who u are


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 14, 2011)

april said:


> [video=youtube;Of9poqe1N0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of9poqe1N0Y&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April is that dedicated to me or not. 

EDIT: Well that's a silly question. x) But I do know who at least. =)


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I'm still waiting to see some dongs up in here.


You _SAY_that but If it happened all the girl would say I was creepy or something...



april said:


> [video=youtube;Of9poqe1N0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of9poqe1N0Y&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> I love Norah Jones  This one is dedicated to...... well u know who u are


LOVE Norah Jones but I like this song a little better. Mainly for the first line but the whole song is pretty.
_"If I was a painter, I would paint my memories. If that's the only way for you to be with me."
_<em>[video=youtube;D6weoLdQEfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6weoLdQEfI[/video]


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw a chocolate dong


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WOW.
> 
> Boxerthong.
> 
> ...




I love these man panties. where do you get this stuff??


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> some nicely dressed people from Asia, I'm just in a sharing mood tonight
> 
> View attachment 1918621View attachment 1918622View attachment 1918623





are you sure that isnt you in the bunny suit??


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2011)

patlpp said:


> It's UNOHU69


What? Im not sure what your referring to?

Sorry had to catch up a little, lol. If your talking about the Sweetiepie thing, no not me sorry. i couldnt care less about all that drama bullshit. I dont care who it is either, Just another liar amongst so many.. I have no time for liars. 
Im all for conversation and jokes, but I have no need to play stupid games.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your 15 minutes of fame are over sweetheart, sorry. lol



these past entire 3 pages have been cracking me up and this one comment just made me bust out laughing.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

ML75 said:


> these past entire 3 pages have been cracking me up and this one comment just made me bust out laughing.


You cracking up made me crack up even more. My husband pointed out ALOT of bullshit on her pictures.... & I was like DINGDINGDING fake. I could smell something fishy! HA. What REAL LIFE hot down to earth female says "I'm so hot, you can't handle it, BLAHBLAHBLAH" Not this one. & none of you fine ladies!


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm happy to please.
> 
> View attachment 1934878


more more please more


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Don't get enough at home I'm guessing.
> 
> Just playing.



more seriousness in sarcasim


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> You cracking up made me crack up even more. My husband pointed out ALOT of bullshit on her pictures.... & I was like DINGDINGDING fake. I could smell something fishy! HA. What REAL LIFE hot down to earth female says "I'm so hot, you can't handle it, BLAHBLAHBLAH" Not this one. & none of you fine ladies!



did she really say that. what a bitch. come on. I agree no down to earth hot girl is gonna say that. especially a lady. if you know your hot that you dont have a damn thing to prove. anyway I have a crush on your butt. sorry to say it like that.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

ML75 said:


> did she really say that. what a bitch. come on. I agree no down to earth hot girl is gonna say that. especially a lady. if you know your hot that you dont have a damn thing to prove. anyway I have a crush on your butt. sorry to say it like that.


& another thing. I'm pretty sure we never went CRAZY with pics.. You know what I'm sayin? To have these dudes drooling over us was not the point. I posted me body for YOU ladies because you have a completely different appreciation than the dudes do


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2011)

Some of us just *appreciate* beauty wherever it is found.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> & another thing. I'm pretty sure we never went CRAZY with pics.. You know what I'm sayin? To have these dudes drooling over us was not the point. I posted me body for YOU ladies because you have a completely different appreciation than the dudes do


woman do there is absolutly no lie about that. and im married with a kid so anyway just wanted to throw that out there cus that kind of sounded like a lesbo comment. (my comment sounded lesbo not yours)


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Some of us just *appreciate* beauty wherever it is found.


HI 5 to that. youre right. there are very good men out there that appreciate beauty


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> & another thing. I'm pretty sure we never went CRAZY with pics.. You know what I'm sayin? To have these dudes drooling over us was not the point. I posted me body for YOU ladies because you have a completely different appreciation than the dudes do


Dude, I highly doubt anyone is _drooling _either.
It just gets a little difficult to find another way to say "gosh yur pretty" in a different way every time you fine ladies posts a pic. I'm not losing any body fluids over this thread


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Dude, I highly doubt anyone is _drooling _either.
> It just gets a little difficult to find another way to say "gosh yur pretty" in a different way every time you fine ladies posts a pic. I'm not losing any body fluids over this thread



hey I know youre not talking about me but Im still going to say, I never thought that or said anything like that about anybody on here. Like I dont think anyone is drooling over my pictures


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Dude, I highly doubt anyone is _drooling _either.
> It just gets a little difficult to find another way to say "gosh yur pretty" in a different way every time you fine ladies posts a pic. I'm not losing any body fluids over this thread


Try not to take everything so literally.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

ML75 said:


> hey I know youre not talking about me but Im still going to say, I never thought that or said anything like that about anybody on here. Like I dont think anyone is drooling over my pictures


Wait...so you rather I was losing body fluids over you?.... lol jk
If it makes you feel better, you're definitely my favorite. I hope you wouldn't be offended if I save your pics


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Try not to take everything so literally.


Just sayin....


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

ML75 said:


> hey I know youre not talking about me but Im still going to say, I never thought that or said anything like that about anybody on here. Like I dont think anyone is drooling over my pictures


Wait a minute...
Your onion booty is making me cry...does that count?


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Wait a minute...
> Your onion booty is making me cry...does that count?


um... thank you sir beansly. and technically those are bodily fluids​


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2011)

Right on, the only saved pics are in a PM, otherwise, its nice to see some intelligent beautiful ladies sharing. And realistically, no one really wants to see the guys anyway. if the girls want your pic, they'll ask.....


----------



## ML75 (Dec 14, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> Right on, the only saved pics are in a PM, otherwise, its nice to see some intelligent beautiful ladies sharing. And realistically, no one really wants to see the guys anyway. if the girls want your pic, they'll ask.....



Im down for seeing some men. Im not a lesbian


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

ML75 said:


> Im down for seeing some men. Im not a lesbian


my inbox isnt full  lol and plus im pretty in shape and a few tattoos wink wink lol


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

I appreciate all beauty  Men have it too! feel free to flaunt!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> my inbox isnt full  lol and plus im pretty in shape and a few tattoos wink wink lol


TATTTTT <3 tatted myself!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> my inbox isnt full  lol and plus im pretty in shape and a few tattoos wink wink lol


in shape eh? let the people of RIU decide. bust out a pic


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I appreciate all beauty  Men have it too! feel free to flaunt!



so is this an invitation to post up some pics? lol


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> so is this an invitation to post up some pics? lol


POST POST POST, I'm interested to see your tats.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 14, 2011)

Noooooo

Sorry, I seen Demolition Man, I saw Sly's ass, and it did nothing for me. im not attracted to guys. I couldnt even tell you if e has a nice ass or not. youd have to be gay to know one way or the other....



A woman can tell you if another woman has a nice ass or not, and not be a lesbian doing it, a guy can not tell you if another man has a nice ass or not, with out being a little iffy, if u ask me.........


----------



## bblzs (Dec 14, 2011)

post tats?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

Kuroi, I'll make you a camisole, something like this design but more lace/frilly. I'll just assume size small...


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

heres a couple body pics and a closer pics of the diamonds and a before pic of my dagger before i got it shaded in. 



and i have another small tat on my right calf i can post up if anyone wants to see


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Kuroi, I'll make you a camisole, something like this design but more lace/frilly. I'll just assume size small...
> 
> View attachment 1935350 View attachment 1935355



You stealing clothes from your sister again Matt, (thought you did some time for that) she still makes better hash than you LOL


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

just you wait until my butt model(s) posts up...

living the rize life ain't easy, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm going to ask April because she will have to moderate another thread full of fabric, squeaking and madness from me.
> 
> What do you say, April? Plushies or are there too many girly threads on the man ganja site?
> 
> I seriously want to make a plush pot leaf now. It might be a bit fiddly to cut serrated leaves in felt but...


I love your squeaking and madness !


----------



## april (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> heres a couple body pics and a closer pics of the diamonds and a before pic of my dagger before i got it shaded in.
> 
> View attachment 1935351View attachment 1935352View attachment 1935353View attachment 1935354
> 
> ...




Damn u need to be dipped in milk chocolate and covered in sprinkles, yummmy needs 3 m's to describe U


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

april said:


> Damn u need to be dipped in milk chocolate and covered in sprinkles, yummmy needs 3 m's to describe U



haha well i do love chocolate and sprinkles, as long as ive got some pretty girls eating it off me  lol


----------



## april (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> haha well i do love chocolate and sprinkles, as long as ive got some pretty girls eating it off me  lol


It's ok sweety carne only likes to watch  and maybe add more sprinkles, kuroi could get VERY excited but just look away and she calms right down, I do try and keep her on a tight leash these days


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

april said:


> It's ok sweety carne only likes to watch  and maybe add more sprinkles, kuroi could get VERY excited but just look away and she calms right down, I do try and keep her on a tight leash these days


leashes huh? things really are getting good


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

Care to see my dingaling ?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> heres a couple body pics and a closer pics of the diamonds and a before pic of my dagger before i got it shaded in. View attachment 1935351View attachment 1935352View attachment 1935353View attachment 1935354 and i have another small tat on my right calf i can post up if anyone wants to see


 nice tatts you got there original i just got my one around my neck not too long ago its a dedi. to my daughters those ar both my daughters names


----------



## april (Dec 14, 2011)

0calli said:


> really like the diamonds nice original .......... just got a tatt not too long ago around my neck


yummy yummy please spank my bummy  nice ink muffin


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Care to see my dingaling ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935460


This is one of the few posts on this thread that has me feeling ... alarmed. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

april said:


> It's ok sweety carne only likes to watch  and maybe add more sprinkles, kuroi could get VERY excited but just look away and she calms right down, I do try and keep her on a tight leash these days


Would now be a good time to tell you I have 2 leashes and 4 collars... *cough*

Matt, I am VERY excited at the prospect. Yay, pretty things.

HellaBlunts, your diamonds are exactly how my 'D' draws them. He's a tattooist and i've got parts of a prototype deckchair he made for school with diamonds painted on right here... makes me think of him XP


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 14, 2011)

336 pages. My dear god


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that a good or a bad thing, because I'm sure we could fill out a few more between us.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

april said:


> yummy yummy please spank my bummy  nice ink muffin


lo hahaha better keep the others down lol


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

0calli said:


> nice tatts you got there original i just got my one around my neck not too long ago its a dedi. to my daughters View attachment 1935555View attachment 1935556those ar both my daughters names



so how bad did the chest hurt? cuz in the near future im getting "savage" writen across my chest right under my collar bone in a semi big font. and im still wonderin what im in for on that one haha


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

over the colar bone suks cause of the vibes but not bad its the traps and the back of the neck that hurt the most most of the front didnt


HellaBlunts said:


> so how bad did the chest hurt? cuz in the near future im getting "savage" writen across my chest right under my collar bone in a semi big font. and im still wonderin what im in for on that one haha


----------



## Cookiepuss (Dec 14, 2011)

Who's talkin about a butt model meow


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

i like that jacket soo much ive been searching for it and found it i can get it 75 bucks !!!! buying tomorrow lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm slipping into bed soon...

HellaBlunts, I wouldn't know, but apparently epilators are comparable to getting a tattoo, or in some cases reported as worse.

Let April and I pin you down and run that thing over your chest, please.

My first experience of the epilator was against my will. Sat on me. I couldn't breathe. I was laughing my furry butt off and crying at the same time. I wonder if that's what a tattoo feels like...

Ooh, my dealer left kisses at the end of his text today. I must be doing something right lol :3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Cookiepuss said:


> Who's talkin about a butt model meow


Are you offering? Please do go ahead.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

Cookiepuss said:


> Who's talkin about a butt model meow





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Are you offering? Please do go ahead.


less shaved man chest, more lace and frills!


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm slipping into bed soon...
> 
> HellaBlunts, I wouldn't know, but apparently epilators are comparable to getting a tattoo, or in some cases reported as worse.
> 
> ...


i had no idea what an epilator was until a second ago and as soon as i saw this picture next to the description of how it works, i instantly dont want one of those near me lol, i would rather work with a manual razor then that thing.


----------



## Cookiepuss (Dec 14, 2011)

Could be something you see quite soon.


----------



## Cookiepuss (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> less shaved man chest, more lace and frills!


Haha I definitely don't have to shave my chest!


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

More cowbell
More panties


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm slipping into bed soon...
> 
> HellaBlunts, I wouldn't know, but apparently epilators are comparable to getting a tattoo, or in some cases reported as worse.
> 
> ...


Furry butt, lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Who knows, Cookiepuss could be a lady. 

Or both! I like both sometimes. Kim is one of the hottest transexuals I've ever seen. One of my closest friends is trans aswell. I still see him/her as both equally, and he/she looks equally hot in boy clothes and with makeup. Plus... s/he does very nice massages.








And I don't even like blondes, really. I would love to take her to a theme park or something then to a nice hotel X3


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> less shaved man chest, more lace and frills!


hahahahha dont be jelous or shy


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

shes a tranni no f'n wayy really wow !!


xKuroiTaimax said:


> Who knows, Cookiepuss could be a lady.
> 
> Or both! I like both sometimes. Kim is one of the hottest transexuals I've ever seen. One of my closest friends is trans aswell. I still see him/her as both equally, and he/she looks equally hot in boy clothes and with makeup. Plus... s/he does very nice massages.
> 
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> More cowbell
> More panties


*waiting for Cookie to divulge more information*

And you will be having no panties from me until I drag my external hard drive to the photographer on friday and after I've done that music video on Saturday. Then I'll have to resize and compress as they're DSLR. You will enjoy. She made me do some positions that... i won't lie, I felt scared and exposed 0_0


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *waiting for Cookie to divulge more information*
> 
> And you will be having no panties from me until I dag my external hard drive to the photographer on friday and after I've done that music video on Saturday. Then I'll have to resize and compress as they're DSLR. You will enjoy. She made me do some positions that... i won't lie, I felt scared and exposed 0_0


I've seen most of her cookies, but not her... yeah.

and gulp at scared and exposed.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Who knows, Cookiepuss could be a lady.
> 
> Or both! I like both sometimes. Kim is one of the hottest transexuals I've ever seen. One of my closest friends is trans aswell. I still see him/her as both equally, and he/she looks equally hot in boy clothes and with makeup. Plus... s/he does very nice massages.
> 
> ...


I'd beat


j/k


----------



## Cookiepuss (Dec 14, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I've seen most of her cookies, but not her... yeah.
> 
> and gulp at scared and exposed.


Hahaha you haven't seen _nearly_ all this cookie's bits buddy!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

0calli said:


> hahahahha dont be jelous or shy


Calli wants your butt, too ^^

And yes, she is a tranny. Very, very beautiful. I have a total crush on her and I haven't spoken to her.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 14, 2011)

I no matter how much they look like a woman, there's just something I can't get past once I find out she used to be a man. I'm glad he's happy now though, really...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess it's different because I'm bi... I am happy for him too. Being a therianthrope I know what it feels like to be in the wrong body. You should read my medical notes, I wasn't really human until the age of 9 or so. Like I said, one of my closest friends is trans and we've talked about exactly this many a time.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 14, 2011)

toooooo short


----------



## april (Dec 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;yHV04eSGzAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=yHV04eSGzAA#![/video]


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 15, 2011)

Woods, that was just wrong.... BUT Funny..


Damn hash kicked my ass last night. passed right the fuck out...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 15, 2011)

thats what Im saying. wrong but still funny


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess Homer crossed the line on that one Sorry April, but was funny, and I got more LOL will have to keep them for me.


----------



## april (Dec 15, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I guess Homer crossed the line on that one Sorry April, but was funny, and I got more LOL will have to keep them for me.[/QUO
> 
> No worries sweety it was just not appropriate for our site, but funny as hell lol


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

so how about those lace and frills?


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> so how about those lace and frills?


You weren't sexy enough to inspire the girls to post more pics--where's Carne Seca when you need him?
XD J/k man. 
You got a lotta balls that's for sure. With the caliber of girls in here, you gotta be a secure mofo to post some pics lol 
I wish I was in as good a shape as you bro [no homo]


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 15, 2011)

ML75 said:


> I love these man panties. where do you get this stuff??



That's too fuckin gay for me.

I like manly men.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 15, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> heres a couple body pics and a closer pics of the diamonds and a before pic of my dagger before i got it shaded in.
> 
> View attachment 1935351View attachment 1935352View attachment 1935353View attachment 1935354
> 
> and i have another small tat on my right calf i can post up if anyone wants to see


You are very attractive.

You're welcome.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> You are very attractive.
> 
> You're welcome.


well thanks lol and after reading your first comment i take it as a double compliment, i do consider myself a manly man


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 15, 2011)

Bam. I just made your day.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Bam. I just made your day.


that mixed with some frosty blue dream lol


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 15, 2011)

It's easy to make my day. I'm perfectly content right now with a handful of semi-stale cookies. Yeah, they may be stale but hey, at least I have cookies.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> It's easy to make my day. I'm perfectly content right now with a handful of semi-stale cookies. Yeah, they may be stale but hey, at least I have cookies.


exactly, im getting some outrageous cotton mouth right now from this stuff and all ive got are some shitty juice boxes, but atleast ive got a drink lol


----------



## april (Dec 15, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> exactly, im getting some outrageous cotton mouth right now from this stuff and all ive got are some shitty juice boxes, but atleast ive got a drink lol


LOL freeze them for a few hours and make a slushie, i prefer juice bags, u get more juice and less sugar.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

april said:


> LOL freeze them for a few hours and make a slushie, i prefer juice bags, u get more juice and less sugar.


i used to do that with those juice pouches, but these are sugar free juice boxes anyways so freezing wont help lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 15, 2011)

evening guys i need your guys's help im buying a new jacket for winter and which would you pick out of the three ???????????? thnx for helping


----------



## 0calli (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You weren't sexy enough to inspire the girls to post more pics--where's Carne Seca when you need him?
> XD J/k man.
> You got a lotta balls that's for sure. With the caliber of girls in here, you gotta be a secure mofo to post some pics lol
> I wish I was in as good a shape as you bro [no homo]


common beans rip out that 8 pack we all gotem your just being smugg lol


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

head shots ladies?


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

hmm if you go first bblzs.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

0calli said:


> common beans rip out that 8 pack we all gotem your just being smugg lol


Lolirl
Naaaahhhh dude, I have to admit, all these girls are way out of my league. I mean I had a few hot girlfriends but looks weren't important to them and they didn't care what anyone said about them XD
You look like you're in mad good shape too man. I'm tryna get to your level bro

[no homo]


----------



## beardo (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everyone here is the link- Merry Christmas & Happy New Year


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/495625-new-wheelchair.html


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Lolirl
> Naaaahhhh dude, I have to admit, all these girls are way out of my league.



Selling yourself short, i think.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> hmm if you go first bblzs.


Alright Alright!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 15, 2011)

just eat good and worked hard everyday im also a roofer so i get crazy exercise lol thnx though {no homo}


Beansly said:


> Lolirl
> Naaaahhhh dude, I have to admit, all these girls are way out of my league. I mean I had a few hot girlfriends but looks weren't important to them and they didn't care what anyone said about them XD
> You look like you're in mad good shape too man. I'm tryna get to your level bro
> 
> [no homo]


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh how I miss the summer. Makeupless. Favorite shirt.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> Selling yourself short, i think.


Thank you erica.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

right before i went and hung out with my fwb. there you go bblzs

and your welcome beansly.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Oh how I miss the summer. Makeupless. Favorite shirt.


Gosh yur pretty....  jk (about being a dick not the 'yur pretty' part)

Damn. You have beautiful eyes.

EDIT: lol


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Gosh yur pretty....  jk
> 
> Damn. You have beautiful eyes.


So i'm pretty or not pretty haha  Jk?! Ahhh. 

Thank you though.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

bblzs said:


> So i'm pretty or not pretty haha  Jk?! Ahhh.
> 
> Thank you though.


You're _hella_ pretty.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

I like becoming a gnome for the ladies.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Your _hella_ pretty.


Le awwwww!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> right before i went and hung out with my fwb. there you go bblzs
> 
> and your welcome beansly.


You've got great eyes too. Love the cheek bones.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I like becoming a gnome for the ladies.


in love with you!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

bblzs said:


> Le awwwww!


Totally. 
If you were a nose, _I'd_ pick you!


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You've got great eyes too. Love the cheek bones.


many thanks! not to be a self loving bitch, the favorite part of my body are my cheeks.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You've got great eyes too. Love the cheek bones.


thank you. i used to hate my eyes when i was younger, everyone thought my eyes were pitch black, and with red hair... they thought it was scary. but ive grown into them i think


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG I'm a lame. haha. Thought you were talking about me! LAME BBLZS!


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

hahahhaaha dont be hard on yourself, im laughing over here


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad I stumbled into this thread lmao


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I'm glad I stumbled into this thread lmao


veryglad!!!


----------



## beardo (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey sluts did you check the link? For less than the price of a hooker costume you can get the best gift of the year


beardo said:


> Hey everyone here is the link- Merry Christmas & Happy New Year
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/495625-new-wheelchair.html


----------



## beardo (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> hahahhaaha dont be hard on yourself


Hard on yourself


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

beardo said:


> Hey sluts did you check the link? For less than the price of a hooker costume you can get the best gift of the year


ouch brah. 

why did you not explain what that link is about? jeebus man, i thought you were spamming bumpin bumpin or some bs.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Sorry lol....I didn't ant to say anything...
> you do have nice cheekbones but I couldn't tell because you're barely smiling girl.


lol too funny, i didnt say anything because i thought it was hilarious

"i dont wanna be self important, but damn i have nice cheekbones, thanks for noticing"
simple mistake, but very funny


----------



## Beansly (Dec 15, 2011)

I was busy trying to finds words to describe that gorgeous mug of yours that I didn't yet appreciate your subtly alluring lips and cheek bones.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

I was much aggrieved when she stopped using her face in her avatar...


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was much aggrieved when she stopped using her face in her avatar...


who????? i dont remember bblzs using her face in her avatar


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was much aggrieved when she stopped using her face in her avatar...



but but but I love bblz avatar  DON'T INFLUENCE HER TO CHANGE IT  time to smoke a bowl


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> who????? i dont remember bblzs using her face in her avatar


it was the lips and cheek w/blunt avatar. that was a sweet avatar


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 15, 2011)

.... Is that bblz in her own avatar right now? If so that picture is so much cooler


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

See dark picture+darkness+a half black half asian=DARK PICTURE MAN


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

0calli said:


> evening guys i need your guys's help im buying a new jacket for winter and which would you pick out of the three ???????????? thnx for helping
> 
> View attachment 1936928View attachment 1936930View attachment 1936929


This is soooo difficult! Um... be a little different; number 3.



bblzs said:


> head shots ladies?


Myself, 'stripped.' -_-;


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Whoops, Urca I thought Beansley's last comment was for you.

What I mean is, you're pretty and I liked you in your avatar x


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This is soooo difficult! Um... be a little different; number 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, 'stripped.' -_-;









You put Iman to shame and she's wearing make-up.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn kuroi, I think you're beautiful "stripped" Kinda like a lioness
and thanks, maybe ill bring it back for a little while for you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Carne, you're too good to me *kisses on the cheek* Need to sort my skin out though XP

Yay, i get to see Urca gracing my screen once more <3

Pleasepleaseplease seriously try the 50's pinup thing? You so have the face for it x I wanna see.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Everyone in this thread seems to be ballin out of control. lmao


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Wha? Help... Slang... @[email protected]

Welcome to my boudoir, by the way. Thanks for your contribution x


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Carne, you're too good to me *kisses on the cheek* Need to sort my skin out though XP
> 
> Yay, i get to see Urca gracing my screen once more <3
> 
> Pleasepleaseplease seriously try the 50's pinup thing? You so have the face for it x I wanna see.


like just makeup wise? I can do that, but I dont have any clothes for it


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wha? Help... Slang... @[email protected]
> 
> Welcome to my boudoir, by the way. Thanks for your contribution x



I try, and thank you hahah


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This is soooo difficult! Um... be a little different; number 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, 'stripped.' -_-;


maybe im just a little drunk but i love the face shots


----------



## AMileHigh (Dec 15, 2011)

This whole thread seems to be ballin out of control. everytime i get one here its another 10+ pages. The girls really lit this one on fire.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Makeup is good Urca :3 As long as it's you


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a pretty unmistakable face, you'd know right away that its not me, if you compared it to all my other pictures. So im gonna go wash my hair, braid it to the side, and try to give you your pin up makeup


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Makeup is unnecessary for so many chicks, but...







^^isn't this what its all bout? lmaoooo


----------



## bblzs (Dec 15, 2011)

I was 18, Now I'm 22. These snakebites are for YOU Kuroi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok kuroi, almost done, mascara and earrings then you will have your "pinup" face


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

Suspense is everything.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

eh i feel kinda bad, i didnt stick with traditional, i went blue on the eyes


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

suspense is building!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Buildiiiiiiing!!!


----------



## ganjames (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ganjames (Dec 15, 2011)

^ that would be the suspense.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 15, 2011)

ganjames said:


>


Wasn't she blind in that movie?


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

kuroi ill pm you the pictures, but im kinda shy about putting them up on here like that


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

Okies, but I WILL persuade you <3


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

what a letdown


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

sorry i just didnt like the pics and i didnt want to get made fun of


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

Urca said:


> sorry i just didnt like the pics and i didnt want to get made fun of


I was just kidding you anyway. It seems to me like they all like you on here. Do you really think they would do that ?


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

yes you have no idea. 
but kuroi can post them if she wants. idk im nervous about it, but if she wants to show you guys she can


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 15, 2011)

It's up to you. biscuit <3

Sandbagger... you REALLY have no idea. But it goes to show what a nice person Urca is if you say that.


----------



## Urca (Dec 15, 2011)

you can put up your favorite of the two


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 15, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Myself, 'stripped.' -_-;


Your skin is so flawless... why can't I have that? Your eyes jump out from the computer screen and penetrate into my soul


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's up to you. biscuit <3
> 
> Sandbagger... you REALLY have no idea. But it goes to show what a nice person Urca is if you say that.


She seems nice, but really shy.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

if i had extra money id buy Urca some self esteem for xmas...not bieng rude there...you say alota self degrading stuff


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 16, 2011)

It's no wonder considering the shit storm she's had to wade through on this board.


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if i had extra money id buy Urca some self esteem for xmas...not bieng rude there...you say alota self degrading stuff


I'm surprised by the amount of people I know that have self confidence issues (including myself).. maybe it's just the people I hang out with though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm surprised by the amount of people I know that have self confidence issues (including myself).. maybe it's just the people I hang out with though.


 Its true tho...society / media today makes it hard for people...not jus kids or girls, but everybody who remotley cares how they look. including myself lol....everyone is diff, everyone is thier own person


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if i had extra money id buy Urca some self esteem for xmas...not bieng rude there...you say alota self degrading stuff


Bu$t tho$e dollars out moneybag$. If you had a nickle for every avatar.....J/K

Seriously though nice new avatar.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

i get bored with things easily lol


----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Its true tho...society / media today makes it hard for people...not jus kids or girls, but everybody who remotley cares how they look. including myself lol....everyone is diff, everyone is thier own person


It's pretty fucked up that we're forced into that situation as a society, nobody really escapes it completely. We're all kind of born and raised into these predetermined standards for what people should look like and rank people based on their appearance? Then when we get older we stress over what other people are thinking about us when it really has no direct impact on our lives? Sorry now I'm kind of ranting, there's an abundance of alcohol in my house because of holiday parties and I don't have anything to do in the morning so I've been getting drunk nightly since finals . The human mind is a crazy complex tool, and I'll never understand why it makes people do the things the do, especially when it's for the worse of everyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2011)

http://hotchickswithdouchebags.com


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

FYI Uncle Buck is the weirdo that was pretending to be SWEETIEPIE. He gets a kick out of pretending to be a chick. And now he thinks I give a crap that I told her she was cute. Whoever he swiped the pics from was hot, so I don't feel bad for talking to it. I didn't ask her/it for nothing. Just told her she was good looking. You got me that time dude. I bet he is wearing a dress right now !!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> FYI Uncle Buck is the weirdo that was pretending to be SWEETIEPIE. He gets a kick out of pretending to be a chick. And now he thinks I give a crap that I told her she was cute. Whoever he swiped the pics from was hot, so I don't feel bad for talking to it. I didn't ask her/it for nothing. Just told her she was good looking. You got me that time dude. I bet he is wearing a dress right now !!


whatever. i look hot in this dress right now. 

more to the point, why are you not chastising kuroi for the fact that she is bi? why are you more than happy to condemn carne as a "sick faggot" for simply discussing "buddy hummers" in jest, yet make no objection to the fact that kuroi considers herself bisexual?

frankly stated, you are not long for this forum. please grow up or take your rhetoric to a more welcoming place, like the westboro baptist church.


----------



## Orithil (Dec 16, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> whatever. i look hot in this dress right now.
> 
> more to the point, why are you not chastising kuroi for the fact that she is bi? why are you more than happy to condemn carne as a "sick faggot" for simply discussing "buddy hummers" in jest, yet make no objection to the fact that kuroi considers herself bisexual?
> 
> frankly stated, you are not long for this forum. please grow up or take your rhetoric to a more welcoming place, like the westboro baptist church.


Anyone that says anything bad about Carne or Kuroi can go take a long walk off a short cliff over a shallow pool of razor blades and lava.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2011)

Lace and Frills gang, Lace and Frills 




&#8203;


----------



## ganjames (Dec 16, 2011)

was that fake bitch really uncle buck?

lol 99% of RIU members occupied their hands with their penises for uncle buck

i am the 1%


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Whoops, Urca I thought Beansley's last comment was for you.
> 
> What I mean is, you're pretty and I liked you in your avatar x


 Nobody knows who the hell I'm talking too....lol the last one was directed bblzs.... 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Lace and Frills gang, Lace and Frills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking YES! Prince ftw!!!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> whatever. i look hot in this dress right now.
> 
> more to the point, why are you not chastising kuroi for the fact that she is bi? why are you more than happy to condemn carne as a "sick faggot" for simply discussing "buddy hummers" in jest, yet make no objection to the fact that kuroi considers herself bisexual?
> 
> frankly stated, you are not long for this forum. please grow up or take your rhetoric to a more welcoming place, like the westboro baptist church.



[video=youtube;L-7v_6uGlWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-7v_6uGlWQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

You're weird dude, and you just lost support from me in anything you do.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 16, 2011)

UncleBuck said:


> http://hotchickswithdouchebags.com


WHAT?! This is not very nice!  sarcasm. This is one of my BEST friends. One of the only girls who NEVER fucked, kissed, licked, ANYTHING him. He's like my brotherrrrr<3


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

bblzs said:


> WHAT?! This is not very nice!  sarcasm. This is one of my BEST friends. One of the only girls who NEVER fucked, kissed, licked, ANYTHING him. He's like my brotherrrrr<3


That explains it. I was wondering why it seems that all the good girl are attracted to douche bags lol
EDIt: I'm sure he's a nice guy....boy am I putting my foot in my mouth today...lmao


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 16, 2011)

because they are, its a regular force of nature, just like the toilet water spin when you flush, some things just are.....

but i think its cuz its the douche bags that talk to them, nice guys, generally are shy and dont talk to people.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> because they are, its a regular force of nature, just like the toilet water spin when you flush, some things just are.....
> 
> but i think its cuz its the douce bags that talk to them, nice guys, generally are shy and dont talk to people.


Lol
so it just a straight numbers game then huh? damn...
you know what they say? You gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 16, 2011)

yeah I think so, iv seen it over rand over, women, 75% of them anyways, have self esteem issues, and they love attention. the best opening line is "Hi" 

only a observation.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> yeah I think so, iv seen it over rand over, women, 75% of them anyways, have self esteem issues, and they love attention. the best opening line is "Hi"
> 
> only a observation.


lol
I don't know about that but I see what you're saying. "Confidence is a turn-on" is a cliche because it's true.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 16, 2011)

For the beauty's we have here, The RIU girls...:






Id steal a kiss from them.....


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 16, 2011)

bblzs said:


> I was 18, Now I'm 22. These snakebites are for YOU Kuroi!!!!!!!!


too jealous of the snakebites, i was originally going to get myself some, but decided on going with the nape.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2011)

april said:


> LOL freeze them for a few hours and make a slushie, i prefer juice bags, u get more juice and less sugar.


i do the juice bag no sugar just lemon, salt, pickles, tapateeooo chillie, cucumber, coconut, pinaple mmmmmmmhhhhhh.... its so sour,sweet, n all the juice is left to slurp.....


----------



## thump easy (Dec 16, 2011)

if i new how to put likes i would like alot apeople on hear man wooowhoooooo except the guys im not gay hahaha but id like anyway good stuff.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 16, 2011)

I want more Kuroi...  but all I get is you guys...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Its true tho...society / media today makes it hard for people...not jus kids or girls, but everybody who remotley cares how they look. including myself lol....everyone is diff, everyone is thier own person


your quote and the previous one reminded me of something I saw earlier

'According to a new survey women say that they are more comfortable undressing in front of men that women. They say that women are too judgemental, where, of course men are just grateful'
Robert De Niro


----------



## ML75 (Dec 16, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> That's too fuckin gay for me.
> 
> I like manly men.


I didnt say I like MY men in them. but like the fact kurio always seems to find funny pictures


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;mGOBNnAT7uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOBNnAT7uI[/video]


----------



## bblzs (Dec 16, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I want more Kuroi...  but all I get is you guys...


Awww so sadddd


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 16, 2011)

You have no Idea...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> [video=youtube;mGOBNnAT7uI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOBNnAT7uI[/video]


damn beanz, that's some oldskool shit, lol. reminds me of my younger days


----------



## ML75 (Dec 16, 2011)

dont touch my booty .....WOOOOhhhhhhhhhhh Sally.... that girl !....... WoooooOOOOohhhhhh


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 16, 2011)

Over the top?


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Over the top?


whoa she looks alot like a friend of mine


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 16, 2011)

1) that dress is stunning!!' :3 So regal.
2) Your friend is really cute <3 I love her expression. I prefer her to the model 
3) the dress!!!!!! *squeaking*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1938384

Just so the guys don't get ADD will get you girls next, what am I saying you girls like girls and I like that, and so does my buddy Chauncy Gardner, he likes to watch.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2011)

bblzs said:


> WHAT?! This is not very nice!  sarcasm. This is one of my BEST friends. One of the only girls who NEVER fucked, kissed, licked, ANYTHING him. He's like my brotherrrrr<3


i'm sure he is a great guy and all and that did come off dickish on my part.

it's just that so many elements match the people on HCwDB that i couldn't let that one escape.

back to lurking for me.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1938402


what if you're smart handsome and nice?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> what if you're smart handsome and nice?



Then it's off to the Indigo Triangle for you. cn


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Then it's off to the Indigo Triangle for you. cn


Right...cause that's how a circle graph works....... OMG I 'm a fucking stoner....
_*fssssssshhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeewwwwwwww
^_That's the concept plane going right over my head.......
But apparently if you're any two, you're gay....all guys are gay?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Right...cause that's how a circle graph works....... OMG I 'm a fucking stoner....
> _*fssssssshhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeewwwwwwww
> ^_That's the concept plane going right over my head.......
> But apparently if you're any two, you're gay....all guys are gay?



O No there not all gay, I guess if they like pussy as much as me their Lesbian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyLDQeX-LB4


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Right...cause that's how a circle graph works....... OMG I 'm a fucking stoner....
> _*fssssssshhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeewwwwwwww
> ^_That's the concept plane going right over my head.......
> But apparently if you're any two, you're gay....all guys are gay?


All _three_, thus being the center of the venn diagram, denotes gayness. I keep looking at that thing and sadly I think it may be true...

And Woodsmaneh, I'm only half lesbian. 'Half Lesbian' ...lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All _three_, thus being the center of the venn diagram, denotes gayness. I keep looking at that thing and sadly I think it may be true...
> 
> And Woodsmaneh, I'm only half lesbian. 'Half Lesbian' ...lol


For some reason this post made me think of an Improved Mermaid ... cn


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All _three_, thus being the center of the venn diagram, denotes gayness. I keep looking at that thing and sadly I think it may be true...
> 
> And Woodsmaneh, I'm only half lesbian. 'Half Lesbian' ...lol


It's funny, but a total generalization and completely UNtrue. You girls just are going after the wrong guys I think


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm all three, and I may be a dumb asshole who's also a nerd, but I'm not gay lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you Handsome, Smart and Nice? The first tier of criteria and not the 3 products of those? (dumb, asshole, nerd)

In which case, you are a precious rarity <3


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Are you Handsome, Smart and Nice? The first tier of criteria and not the 3 products of those? (dumb, asshole, nerd)
> 
> In which case, you are a precious rarity <3


im kinda nerdy


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am...........













Stoned........


----------



## Beansly (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Are you Handsome, Smart and Nice? The first tier of criteria and not the 3 products of those? (dumb, asshole, nerd)
> 
> In which case, you are a precious rarity <3


Well I'm a lot nicer in person and when you get to know me. I used to be a lot smarter....I was in GATE (gifted and talented education) but somewhere along the line I lost strayed. I'm still smart but very rusted, as you've pointed out lol. And as for good looking, I do believe I'm a handsome man.
.....but I'm fat so It nullifies EVERYTHING good about me apparently lol.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All _three_, thus being the center of the venn diagram, denotes gayness. I keep looking at that thing and sadly I think it may be true...
> 
> And Woodsmaneh, I'm only half lesbian. 'Half Lesbian' ...lol


Hummmmm which 1/2, must be the top as you are a cunning linguist, I do conversians.....


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 16, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> I am...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am....









Too.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> For some reason this post made me think of an Improved Mermaid ... cn



How about an improved woman...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 16, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> How about an improved woman...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1939147


I can't see her Dinosaur Toe ... cn


----------



## Urca (Dec 16, 2011)

Kuroi, I think ill put up one of the pics I took for you. I ran it past a few friends of mine and they liked it, so I feel better about putting it up


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> Kuroi, I think ill put up one of the pics I took for you. I ran it past a few friends of mine and they liked it, so I feel better about putting it up


Why are u seeking others approval to post a pic of urself, this thread has become boring and predictable


----------



## Urca (Dec 16, 2011)

whatever. only reason i did so was because I wasnt sure about it, i didnt think it was a nice picture.


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> whatever. only reason i did so was because I wasnt sure about it, i didnt think it was a nice picture.


LOL whatever eh, man i remember my "whatever days" lol, I only asked a question and stated how i feel about this thread, if u wanna post a pic of urself and than bitch at people who don't like it go ahead, i'm just gonna sit back and smoke another bowl.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

april said:


> Why are u seeking others approval to post a pic of urself, this thread has become boring and predictable


I'm trying to be entertaining and un-predictable but I'm only one person.... Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Urca (Dec 16, 2011)

forget it, not worth it. gonna go smoke too


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I'm trying to be entertaining and un-predictable but I'm only one person.... Hugs and Kisses
> 
> View attachment 1939251


LMFAO dude i'll twist both ur nipples, pull ur wang and give u a full 4 finger reach around, don't dent my baby incubator someone may need that in the future


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

april said:


> LOL whatever eh, man i remember my "whatever days" lol, I only asked a question and stated how i feel about this thread, if u wanna post a pic of urself and than bitch at people who don't like it go ahead, i'm just gonna sit back and smoke another bowl.


Get at her girl so you can start smiling, you always brighten my days and nights

Positive vibes your way

Peace Love and Harri Krishna


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

Urca said:


> forget it, not worth it. gonna go smoke too



Awesome biscuit  Hey maybe i saved u from staying awake all night and thinking about why that mean jerk said u looked silly with a pound of makeup on ur child like face, and a fake look on ur face. LMFAO dude i have ur best interest at heart, ur just too young to actualy see that yet


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a grin on my face like a horse eating thistles.....


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 16, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Some sexy shots of myself.
> View attachment 1870727View attachment 1870734View attachment 1870735View attachment 1870737


i always wanted to meet a professional bicycle racer!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 16, 2011)

does size matter?


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Well I'm a lot nicer in person and when you get to know me. I used to be a lot smarter....I was in GATE (gifted and talented education) but somewhere along the line I lost strayed. I'm still smart but very rusted, as you've pointed out lol. And as for good looking, I do believe I'm a handsome man.
> .....but I'm fat so It nullifies EVERYTHING good about me apparently lol.


hahahaha i was in gate... unfortunately the grades simultaneously dropped with my increase in cannabis consumption...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

april said:


> Awesome biscuit  Hey maybe i saved u from staying awake all night and thinking about why that mean jerk said u looked silly with a pound of makeup on ur child like face, and a fake look on ur face. LMFAO dude i have ur best interest at heart, ur just too young to actualy see that yet


Dam and to think I was going to post some pix of me in my new Body Glove underware, people would poke fun at me, never thought it through, that was close, what has been seen can not be unseen, life saver as always, we have a tridition we French, if someone saves your life you owe them yours and you have to follow them everywhere in case you need to jump in front of a car to save you or as your smoke tester, well maybe it's not French but it should be, well could happen.

Listening to Jason Carroll Livin our love song


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;EnTaiiOxU6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnTaiiOxU6c[/video]

Yummy who is this


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 16, 2011)

my future ex wife


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## brandon727272 (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


Wow, how do you manage to get all these sexy photos of yourself? Rarely do I ever take photos of myself and whenever I do I always think they look stupid, and nobody ever takes pictures of me. Seems like you have an abundance of photos you look great in, you must be very camera friendly! Although now that I actually think about it I think you mentioned a photo shoot with cards or something. Damn this new keyboard I bought myself is so smooth when I type I almost just want to keep typing just because of how quiet it is and how nice it feels lol  I need more beer  bowl smoking time!

PS you may hate how big your thighs are and be self conscious about it, but I love it


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>



There you go stealing the light again, dam it's bright

Love the stockings, if I sent you a pair that said Merry Christmas on one leg and Happy New Year on the other, would you invite me up between the holidays LOL, ROTFLMAO I kill myself sometimes, sorry kX don't like to be rude to a Lady. It's that goat guy who makes me do it, ya that's it is Shan Shan's fault, dam goats


----------



## april (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh Shit looks like it's time for me to smoke another bowl  kuroi i luv u body but the outfit kinda confuses and distracts me, just 2 many random things going on, did u make this costume?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol. I wouldn't have anywhere for you to stay, but I'd model them for you.

Yeah the photographer was kind of forceful. I felt weird and exposed on the floor and It took half an hour for her to get me to stop covering my chest with my arms but I like how some of the pictures turned out. 

I show you these but I wouldn't even wear shorts bare-legged lol, you exclusive people.

Thankyou, and I'm glad you enjoy. I certainly feel a bit better about myself looking at a couple of them. One more for now.







Don't worry, it wasn't too rude. Not like some of the stuff about 'breaking a girl's back' or 'pounding five sluts' or other nonsense cock-talk in the 'Hot Chicks' thread and others like it. Thankyou for keeping it nice in here guys xx

EDIT: Sorry April, It was kind of last minute deciding. And she wanted me to go bra-less, I said no and the only one I took with me was pink so I had to add a pink armwarmer and a black one to detract from random pink...

No, I didn't make this outfit, but I'm working on a corset. The boning just arrived in the mail x


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

The Boning just arrived in the mail, is that kind of like mail order brides but just a one night stand, LOL

You know kX your just so different, it's kind of like living with Alice in Wonderland next door. The girl next door your not, that's a good thing, you kind of remind me of David Bowie in his early 70's, so full of colour and going in all directions at once, your like a beautiful garden, all the different colours, shapes and sizes to excite the sences, the tapestery you paint for us each night makes the world a more compelling place to be, thank you for being different and amaizing.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 17, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> The Boning just arrived in the mail, is that kind of like mail order brides but just a one night stand, LOL
> 
> You know kX your just so different, it's kind of like living with Alice in Wonderland next door. The girl next door your not, that's a good thing, you kind of remind me of David Bowie in his early 70's, so full of colour and going in all directions at once, your like a beautiful garden, all the different colours, shapes and sizes to excite the sences, the tapestery you paint for us each night makes the world a more compelling place to be, thank you for being different and amaizing.


My god, that was beautiful... Thankyou for such a wonderfully poetic description. I don't know what to say 

Lol but this is the boning I'm talking about. The other kind.... I wish.


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 17, 2011)

WoW Kuroi, Im actually at a lost for words, nothing I can say can describe you.....I can only start with WoW, theres that skip a beat thing I was talking about....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

The snow is falling and the hot tub is calling, my happy place awaits, till the ether brings me back to you, puff puff puff, nudge nudge wink wink boo



I kill myself, I'm going to die laughing Blaaaa haaaa haaa


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


amazing......


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> WoW Kuroi, Im actually at a lost for words, nothing I can say can describe you.....I can only start with WoW, theres that skip a beat thing I was talking about....



Don't trust him he's a perv he's got 69 in his name, my mom told me about people like you, run away, run away.....


----------



## SFguy (Dec 17, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Shit I run perpetual and always cropping hehe Kuroi want my house, a car?



eeh.. one upping me huh?? lol its cool my lady wouldnt like that n e ways.. lol and she wouldnt want my car its a deathtrap.. i barley even drive it.. hahha


----------



## SFguy (Dec 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if i had extra money id buy Urca some self esteem for xmas...not bieng rude there...you say alota self degrading stuff



to quote KAT WILLIAMS.. its called SELF esteem....lol urca if you dont think your pretty that is ok.. there are lots of other guys that still will think your pretty, and in that situation, they will probably buy you stuff, but be really ugly in return... hahah


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Kuroi...oh Kuroi ... you got jus enuf snack on that ass.... yummy yumms yumms lol


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


:mouth hanging open face:


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


That's not sexualized at all.  lol Anyways. The outfit is.... Interesting.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Listening to Jason Carroll Livin our love song


LOL I know that song quite well living where I live.


----------



## bblzs (Dec 17, 2011)

SFguy said:


> to quote KAT WILLIAMS.. its called SELF esteem....lol urca if you dont think your pretty that is ok.. there are lots of other guys that still will think your pretty, and in that situation, they will probably buy you stuff, but be really ugly in return... hahah


Bitches need to stop blaming all your problems on us. Stop tellin' a nigga,"You fucked up my self-esteem". Bitch it's called SELF-ESTEEM! It's esteem of your mothafuckin' self. How am I gonna fuck up how you feel about you simple bitch?

Just quoting! I LOVE Katt!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

*Self Esteem is serious business! = **Self-esteem is the value we place on ourselves*
*
We need to step back a moment.........

Everyone looks for approval in one way or another and if you were fortunate to grow up in a loving and nurturing family you won't have self esteem issues or go looking for approval in all the wrong places. But! just about everyone has issues today brought on mostly by our society, how we look, talk, dress and even eat and the big one what we have! Aren't we all here looking for approval on RIU, 

it is clear we have friends here who have issues and bulling people about it is just wrong, and so close to Christmas, the word compassion comes to mind. 

*Self-esteem is the value we place on ourselves. It is the feeling we have about all the things we see ourselves to be. It is the knowledge that we are lovable, we are capable, and we are unique. Good self-esteem means:

having a healthy view of yourself,
having a quiet sense of self-worth,
having a positive outlook,
feeling satisfied with yourself most of the time,
setting realistic goals.
Both adults and children benefit from good relationships, experiences and positive thinking. Many of the steps necessary for building a child's self-esteem will also help you in developing and maintaining your own.
As a parent, you have the greatest influence in shaping your children's sense of self-worth; you are their first and most important teacher. Their self-esteem is further influenced as they develop relationships with other family members, school teachers, friends and other adults.
*Love and acceptance*
Showing children that they are loved and accepted simply because they exist is the first and most important step to building a healthy self-esteem. Children need to get the message that they are worthy of love (even if they behave badly sometimes) from the most important adults in their lives - their parents, You must remember to:

give love with no strings attached,
show love and acceptance through your daily expressions of affection, care and concern,
spend time together - play, work and relax together,
show that you feel good about them by hugging them,
tell them often, "I like what you did/said" and "I love you."
*A sense of belonging*
Children need to know that they are important. When they feel accepted and loved by the important people in their lives, they feel comfortable, safe and secure, and open to communication. If children feel respected and secure within a family, they will find it easier to make friendships outside the family. To help children develop that sense of belonging, you can:

help them build valuable family and community relationships,
encourage pride in their family's ethnic background and heritage,
keep reminders of family events and family history around the home (photograph albums, home videos, etc.).
*Security and safety*
Children must have their basic needs met if they are to feel safe and comfortable. A sense of security and safety allows them to take the next step: to try new things and to learn about themselves.
When children feel safe, they are less likely to be afraid of failure and more likely to risk trying again when they fail. Through this process, they are able to experience success. As their parent, you should try to:

provide a safe physical environment,
set and enforce clear rules and limits,
be realistic in your expectations,
encourage them to say "No" to negative pressures.
*Trust*
A stable environment they can depend on provides children with a sense of security. It is important for children to learn that their actions have consequences. Knowing that you can be relied upon to be consistent and to give help when necessary helps children to think, "I can trust you, and I can trust myself." To build this kind of trust, you should:

be consistent so they know what to expect,
be sure your verbal and non-verbal messages agree,
be honest about your feelings to yourself and to the children,
treat each child fairly.
*Respect*
Children will develop respect for themselves and for others if they learn that what they think, feel and do is important. If you put them down or call them demeaning names, your children will feel unworthy. Criticism or punishment which is too harsh will prevent children from developing self-confidence. By accepting your children's right to have feelings, you can help them learn to respect the feelings of others. If you teach your children healthy ways to express their feelings, they will learn to develop positive relationships. When dealing with your children, you should remember to:

accept what they are feeling even if it is different from your own feelings,
show respect for their feelings, beliefs, actions and individuality by listening with sincere interest,
make "I feel" or "I believe", rather than "You are", statements when you do have to tell children what they are doing is wrong.
*Feeling special*
We are all special. It is important for you to help your children discover their own special talents and qualities. Once they do identify what makes them special, they need to learn to value their own strengths. Remember to teach your children that feeling special does not mean feeling better than others; rather, it is a positive understanding of their own uniqueness. You should encourage children to:

value their uniqueness,
be optimistic,
have a cheerful attitude (remember to set a good example),
try things their own way,
understand that trying your best is more important than winning.
*Confidence*
It is extremely important to give children support and approval. Children who have faith and confidence in themselves and their abilities will be more likely to lead happy and productive adult lives. Teach your children to learn from their mistakes, to work towards a goal, and to have pride in their successes. You should:

encourage them to face challenges and take risks,
teach them to make decisions and to set goals,
express faith and confidence in them and their capabilities,
provide opportunities for them to take responsibility for their actions,
help them recognize that there are things they must accept and things they can choose to change,
give them an opportunity to succeed.
*Do you need more information?*
There are many books written for teachers, health professionals and parents, that provide information and ideas on helping to build children's self-esteem. You can also contact a local community organization, such as the Canadian Mental Health Association, to find out about workshops and other programs available in your community.


----------



## SFguy (Dec 17, 2011)

good read woodsman.. thanks!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 17, 2011)

SFguy said:


> to quote KAT WILLIAMS.. its called SELF esteem....lol urca if you dont think your pretty that is ok.. there are lots of other guys that still will think your pretty, and in that situation, they will probably buy you stuff, but be really ugly in return... hahah


if 18 year old girls all had self esteem, then dirt bag older guys who cradle rob would have no victims 

Kuroi --- lawd a mercy!


----------



## Urca (Dec 17, 2011)

but what if we naturally like older guys?
Seriously, every guy Ive ever "talked to", and had any kind of experience with (including sexual and non sexual life experience) has been at least 4 years older, but lately it seems the best age gap has been 5 or 6 years older. 
Better with age. They look and act like men instead of little boys


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 17, 2011)

Urca said:


> but what if we naturally like older guys?
> Seriously, every guy Ive ever "talked to", and had any kind of experience with (including sexual and non sexual life experience) has been at least 4 years older, but lately it seems the best age gap has been 5 or 6 years older.
> Better with age. They look and act like men instead of little boys


watch out for those "men" who date "girls" instead of "women"... think about it from the other side.

ps
every girl with daddy issues (of which there are many) "naturally likes" older men, just sayin',


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 17, 2011)

thats cuz somethings have a perfect age, and guys arent any different, to young and you deal with immature childishness, to old, and your the same age as his grandaughter....





Matt Rize said:


> watch out for those "men" who date "girls" instead of "women"... think about it from the other side.
> 
> ps
> every girl with daddy issues (of which there are many) "naturally likes" older men, just sayin',



Aint that the truth...


----------



## Urca (Dec 17, 2011)

lol too bad I dont have daddy issues, my father is pretty awesome and like one of my best friends 
Whats wrong with them dating someone younger than them? I dont see the bad in that at all, we like what we like, and as long as the girl in the equation is legal and isnt coerced, then there is no issue. 
My mom was 5 years younger than my dad
And now she is 9 years older than my stepfather. 

I dont think its wrong at all. I wouldnt date a guy younger than me though, still like a little 


btw I think ten years is the MAX difference that should be between partners... my personal preference is 2-6 years older, max. lol so right now, id like anyone who is 20-24 as compared to someone 35 and being a perv


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 17, 2011)

I resent that, Im 34, deff not a perv.

I wake up everyday, and feel like im 17, your only as old as ya feel, in your mind, not physically.

years of construction will fuck you up....


----------



## Urca (Dec 17, 2011)

what i meant was, if your 35 and trying to date an 18 year old, thats kinda pervy. Its ok to look and drool, but 18 should be off limits. Lol use the ten year rule and go after a 25 year old as the youngest you will go


----------



## unohu69 (Dec 17, 2011)

maturity level is a way better indicator of age than years (speaking from a metaphysical point of view). point, take Kuroi for example, she speaks with much more intelligence than an average 19yr old girl. it would be very hard not to let her move a toothbrush in..

sometimes people just connect, nothing else matters, your only here for a limited amount of time, you might as well enjoy it. society had instilled so many false ideals amongst the people, you gotta break free from all that nonsense.


----------



## Urca (Dec 17, 2011)

intelligence doesnt indicate maturity, or else id be very mature indeed. 
though i do agrre about the connection thing, i thought it was bs until i met the right person and i was like oh, so this is what it supposed to feel like when they talked about "being connected"


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

I have found that younger woman, 18 to 25 are more receptive to older men, 30 to 50+ just because we don't think a great night out is playing XBox all night and they also like a change from Pizza and beer. Me I like younger woman because their stories are short and you can still show them something they might not have had, starting with an orgasmic time, we last longer and take our time to enjoy all of you. Plus we have money to spend. Me I have found older woman to be quit a good time and understand when things don't work out all the time. Cougars I have a strict catch and release policy, young woman when they start talking about buying me a puppy, I move to another city LOL


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 17, 2011)

I've usually had a 5 year gap to my advantage between myself and my choice of females...


----------



## jadeey (Dec 17, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> watch out for those "men" who date "girls" instead of "women"... think about it from the other side.
> 
> ps
> every girl with daddy issues (of which there are many) "naturally likes" older men, just sayin',


Matt's right daddy issues lol I popped up out of nowhere but that's okay >_____<3


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I've usually had a 5 year gap to my advantage between myself and my choice of females...



The average goat lives 10 to 12 years, some have lived to 30 but they are gay. Don't leave you much time to do your think.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 17, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> The average goat lives 10 to 12 years, some have lived to 30 but they are gay. Don't leave you much time to do your think.


Fuck...  I'm 25...

I've had people tell me I'm gay before but I never believed them...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Fuck...  I'm 25...
> 
> I've had people tell me I'm gay before but I never believed them...


 We love you the way u r or what ever u r it's cool, not meant to be a put-down or slur, I guess I should have said retarded in place of gay, O well winter is here and got some foot in mouth bug.....Peace


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

A very nice suit,


A dick in just a suit vest and tie.



I've always been of the opinion that a guy who just wears a suit vest and tie tends to look like a douche, but what do you ladies think? 

I believe I'll purchase another set of dress clothes.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 18, 2011)

Dude. It's daylight outside. What are you doing out of your coffin?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh it's a long story Carne.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 18, 2011)

damn, i missed posting for a few pages and now im lost, anyone wanna fill me in with a short version? lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

Today









The Cryptkeeper said:


> A very nice suit,
> View attachment 1941364
> 
> A dick in just a suit vest and tie.
> ...


Maybe not dressing that way 24/7, but again, looking at that got me surprisingly excited to be frank. I can't help it. However much I'm also attracted to scruffy indie/emo/punk kids of my own age, a gentleman in a nice shirt suit vest/waistcoat and perhaps a top hat or fedora gets my heart racing. This has been the case for a while, then I noticed the '1920's-30's gangster' meets 'new school gangsta' thing. A little touch of class and sophistication ^^

View attachment 1941491
Well he's R and B but you get it.

MCR, Panic! and Mumford and Sons

View attachment 1941507

View attachment 1941527

View attachment 1941530

Mumford and Sons

View attachment 1941572






I <3 man ruffles








Fearless Vampire Killers







My jacket + turnup shorts








1800s sexy


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fearless Vampire Killers


Kuroi, this may honestly be the funniest thing I have ever seen on RIU. I'm really not kidding. Dead serious.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nuthin for nuthin, but those vampire killers look like a bunch of homos


Edit: Crypt beat me to it. lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

They may be posing like fairies, but I like what the guy on the left I wearing.

Also, I'd very much like to see Crypty after his next shopping trip...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They may be posing like fairies, but I like what the guy on the left I wearing.
> 
> Also, I'd very much like to see Crypty after his next shopping trip...


Well. It's definitely interesting fashion. 

I think everybody should take a break from posting pix in this thread.  

Focus on your art and Cosplay maybe?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They may be posing like fairies, but I like what the guy on the left I wearing.



I was actually referring more to what they are wearing, than how they were posing.

I guess I'm just a T-shirt and jeans guy


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice outfits, looks like your Sunday go to meeting clothes. The check one looks like everyday wear and the second looks very sophisticated maybe a par of glasses propped on your nose. Sigh......legs crossed with a stern look on your face, maybe a whip in hand.... I think you make a much bigger impact with vibrant colours to match your personality. Do you have any green outfits? Coral or even pink would look great. Elf outfit? There is something about a man in a well tailored suit, I spent most of my life in one and it opened a lot of doors and legs. I get may shirts and suits made by a guy who came to town once a year and 3 weeks later they showed up. But you need the whole package, a fat man in a suit is still a fat man. You have to have all the good stuff too, my trade mark was french cuffs with custom cuff links, silk suspenders and silk tie and always always shiny shoes. Woman notice things like that, o ya you got to smell nice too, but just a hint, you young guys use way to much, take a shower and don't use so much smell nice. I was at a corp function that was held at the Hockey Hall of Fame and dress was casual, I had on a pair on natural linen pants and a silk shirt, out of nowhere this nice looking lady comes up to me and says, are those linen pants WTF, so I says why yes they are and she says lets go get our picture taken with the Stanley Cup, so now I have a pair of lucky pants LOL Clothes make the man but you need more than clothes, O something else that helps is to be Confident, Charming and _Charismatic


_


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Nice outfits, looks like your Sunday go to meeting clothes. The check one looks like everyday wear and the second looks very sophisticated maybe a par of glasses propped on your nose. Sigh......legs crossed with a stern look on your face, maybe a whip in hand.... I think you make a much bigger impact with vibrant colours to match your personality. Do you have any green outfits? Coral or even pink would look great. Elf outfit?
> 
> There is something about a man in a well tailored suit, I spent most of my life in one and it opened a lot of doors and legs. I get may shirts and suits made by a guy who came to town once a year and 3 weeks later they showed up. But you need the whole package, a fat man in a suit is still a fat man. You have to have all the good stuff too, my trade mark was french cuffs with custom cuff links, silk suspenders and silk tie and always always shiny shoes. Woman notice things like that, o ya you got to smell nice too, but just a hint, you young guys use way to much, take a shower and don't use so much smell nice. I was at a corp function that was held at the Hockey Hall of Fame and dress was casual, I had on a pair on natural linen pants and a silk shirt, out of nowhere this nice looking lady comes up to me and says, are those linen pants WTF, so I says why yes they are and she says lets go get our picture taken with the Stanley Cup, so now I have a pair of lucky pants LOL Clothes make the man but you need more than clothes, O something else that helps is to be Confident, Charming and _Charismatic_


LMAO I like your style man.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 18, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> hahahaha i was in gate... unfortunately the grades simultaneously dropped with my increase in cannabis consumption...


So was I, and I don't remember the "E"...

Gifted And Talented (E-what?)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 18, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> So was I, and I don't remember the "E"...
> 
> Gifted And Talented (E-what?)


education..


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> education..


In my time it was just the "Gifted And Talented Program..." 

Which we always thought was stupid because everyone did call it "gate"


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Gifted and Talented Education, Evaluation, Enrichment, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

the ruiner said:


> so was i, and i don't remember the "e"...
> 
> Gifted and talented (e-what?)



ego! Lmfao


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 18, 2011)

I apologize, it's been 17 years since I was in elementary school....

How egotistical of me.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 18, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> ego! Lmfao


You are chosen for the program you don't sign up for it DUMMY
lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

Lolness. My brother and I are part of the same scheme. They helped me get a statement to apply for learning support, which really helped me get through school. Only then did they finally work out I wasn't retarded after all, I just needed a different way of explaining things and went from bottom grades to straight As.

Ok, last picture for now. Woodsmaneh, I think a couple of people earlier in the thread thought I shouldn't wear so many colors or it's too childish. It depends on my mood. Some days I wear all black, cargo pants, hoodies etc Some days, the more formal stuff; floor length skirts and suit jackets, somedays all pink and sparkles.

I posted the same shorts with red tights a few weeks ago. For Woodsmaneh:







And my take on the Snow Bunny thing. It's been 2 years since I bought shoes so I splashed out. For April:







Okay done lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Kuroi, this may honestly be the funniest thing I have ever seen on RIU. I'm really not kidding. Dead serious.


I'm still looking for their little fairy wings. 

You know wolf lady? Between you and April, I really wish I was straight. If I were straight? Me love you long time!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm still looking for their little fairy wings.
> 
> You know wolf lady? Between you and April, I really wish I was straight. If I were straight? Me love you long time!!!


If you're straight then Rock Hudson, Freddie Mercury, and Rob Halford had better be straight.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You are chosen for the program you don't sign up for it DUMMY
> lol


Heard of MENSA a little while back I think it was a little higher up the ladder than an enriched play time...


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If you're straight then Rock Hudson, Freddie Mercury, and Rob Halford had better be straight.


Who?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Who?


Rock Hudson


Freddie Mercury


Rob Halford


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

That works, love the splash of colour, I love colourful things but being a red neck cowboy I have an image to protect, look out world when I'm on vacation, my wife laughs her ass off as I always get asked by men where did you get that shirt, I'm nice about it but I don't like that attention from men. After all I am a manly man EH! he says in a deep voice, I do have some nice cowboy shirts, got one thats white with red roses on it. I even have some cowboy ties LOL


----------



## kystoner (Dec 18, 2011)

i dont know why she keeps covering up i thank its time to bare it all


----------



## kystoner (Dec 18, 2011)

ill show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i dont know why she keeps covering up i thank its time to bare it all


1) Because Crypty said no more pictures for now
2) Because April said no noodz
3) Because you can see more skin if you go back a few pages, I think everyone else is sick of me plastered everywhere ^^;

Sorry XP


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 18, 2011)

Kuroi how wrong you are! I don't believe any one on here could ever get tired of looking at your beauty


----------



## kystoner (Dec 18, 2011)

i see and i done took the pic


----------



## kystoner (Dec 18, 2011)

how could anybody get tired of see something that looks so good


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Dec 18, 2011)

where the fuck am i?? how long have i been gone.....crypt is actually being nice to ppl....this isnt right...im scared....who are u ppl???


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if it's possible to see someone my color blush? 

You can always inbox me if you really want to but if you have pretty man panties you might want to wait so the others can see...

Thankies guys <3

In the meantime, we can talk clothes. Who's been shopping lately?

Jakabok, go back some pages, I have a playing cards photo, more of that pink corset and further back is a christmas compilation. We've been talking suits, snow bunny fashion, April showed up her sweater and Crypty bought a sexy coat.

Crypty is a nice person, really, he just gets a little cranky is all.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 18, 2011)

i love chocolate


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

My favorite is mint chocolate, or with cherry. 70 % is good. You?

Damn, you're making me hungry @[email protected]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i love chocolate


Subtly overt.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a feeling I missed something again.

Oh well, I'm off to smoke another bedtime fattie :3 YAY!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Steel your mind, Kuroi.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 18, 2011)

Or secure your chastity belt.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Or secure your chastity belt.


Got your Magic Mormon Underwear on Carne??


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 18, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> 3) ... I think everyone else is sick of me plastered everywhere ^^;
> 
> Sorry XP


Kuroi... don't you know the only reason I check this thread is to see what pics you've put up. Its your thread.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 18, 2011)

Same here Rize, just stop in to see the beautiful ladies, all of you on here


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Kuroi... don't you know the only reason I check this thread is to see what pics you've put up. Its your thread.


im with this guy


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

Urca said:


> what i meant was, if your 35 and trying to date an 18 year old, thats kinda pervy. Its ok to look and drool, but 18 should be off limits. Lol use the ten year rule and go after a 25 year old as the youngest you will go


Fuck that. My wife knows when she's 40 I'm trading her for two 20s.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2011)

Thankyou guys but Crypty said no XP You can talk all you like though.
I usually hate shopping but I'd love to go shopping with any of you guys if you came over. 

If you were to adopt any alternative clothing style (an you didn't have to worry about what people would think) what would it be?

JimmyJones that kind of talk makes me very sad.

Compromise: get ONE 20 year old girlfriend for the both of you. They can have Girly time when you're not around and share the chores. Better still, they can play with eachother when you're so old and impotent all you can do is watch #^^#


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Kuroi... don't you know the only reason I check this thread is to see what pics you've put up. Its your thread.


 i stop in to rize up to LMAO


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If you were to adopt any alternative clothing style (an you didn't have to worry about what people would think) what would it be?



i think i would try out the preppy look haha, alot of collared shirts and dress pants maybe, looks comfortable, that and i always liked the way i look in a suit lol, so i would try wearing suits all the time too haha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 19, 2011)

I like a man in a suit ^^ I don't like those pointy up tux collars though. Ooh, double-breasted suits jackets are super sexy.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like a man in a suit ^^ I don't like those pointy up tux collars though. Ooh, double-breasted suits jackets are super sexy.


its funny you say that, lol this is pretty much the type of suits i like


----------



## Beansly (Dec 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou guys but Crypty said no XP You can talk all you like though.
> I usually hate shopping but I'd love to go shopping with any of you guys if you came over.
> 
> If you were to adopt any alternative clothing style (an you didn't have to worry about what people would think) what would it be?
> ...


Jeez if you're sick of posting pics just say so....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou guys but Crypty said no XP You can talk all you like though.
> I usually hate shopping but I'd love to go shopping with any of you guys if you came over.
> 
> If you were to adopt any alternative clothing style (an you didn't have to worry about what people would think) what would it be?
> ...


Haha she knows I'm just playing around. She's down for a young little play thing. Why you think I married her lmao. And as far as alternative dress......anything you want. I already get looks for the tatts the stretched ears and the Mohawk on a bike with my patches on. I could care less what people think.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 19, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Same here Rize, just stop in to see the beautiful ladies, all of you on here


heh shwing!


HellaBlunts said:


> im with this guy


more kuroi!


xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankyou guys but Crypty said no XP You can talk all you like though.
> I usually hate shopping but I'd love to go shopping with any of you guys if you came over.
> 
> If you were to adopt any alternative clothing style (an you didn't have to worry about what people would think) what would it be?


I only wear Prana so alternative isnt an option. Either that or I'm already alternative.
Nobody cares what cryp said, thats the understatement of the year. This is your lace/frill thread. Please don't stop posting pics... 



Dizzle Frost said:


> i stop in to rize up to LMAO


heh, this thread is so rizing me up lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Nobody cares what cryp said, thats the understatement of the year.


Thanks buddy. =)


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 19, 2011)

Double breasted, thats how I like them, suits that is of course, they have 3 types, no vent, split back vent and double side vents. No matter what one you buy you better have a regular body or you will look stupid. You need to be 6 foot and no belly or big ass of you will look like 200 pounds of potato in a 100 pound bag. That's why you don't see DB very often, it is the dope, half my suits were DB, add french cuffs sticking out from your sieves about 1/2 and a monogram. 

My shirt maker does different styles of monograms, on shirts with lots of colour I go with a more sport mono than a white or blue as they are more formal. Don't forget a nice watch simple elegant like a Tag or Rolex, Rolex is old school.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Dec 19, 2011)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I could care less what people think.


u _*couldn't*_ care less if u could then u would have a decent opinion about it....

sry...just a phrase that has always bugged the hell out of me...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> u _*couldn't*_ care less if u could then u would have a decent opinion about it....
> 
> sry...just a phrase that has always bugged the hell out of me...


Never understood the wording of it myself.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Never understood the wording of it myself.


Could you care less? To care less, you have to care in the beginning. lol If you could NOT care less, that means you have as LITTLE care as possible.


----------



## april (Dec 19, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Double breasted, thats how I like them, suits that is of course, they have 3 types, no vent, split back vent and double side vents. No matter what one you buy you better have a regular body or you will look stupid. You need to be 6 foot and no belly or big ass of you will look like 200 pounds of potato in a 100 pound bag. That's why you don't see DB very often, it is the dope, half my suits were DB, add french cuffs sticking out from your sieves about 1/2 and a monogram.
> 
> My shirt maker does different styles of monograms, on shirts with lots of colour I go with a more sport mono than a white or blue as they are more formal. Don't forget a nice watch simple elegant like a Tag or Rolex, Rolex is old school.
> 
> View attachment 1943623View attachment 1943625View attachment 1943627View attachment 1943628View attachment 1943631View attachment 1943632View attachment 1943636


Wow i luv the one with the colouful stripes, very bold and fun!!
Hmmm curiosity has me wondering about ur pants


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> sorry but all the pics done this to me


I don't know if this is supremely hilarious, or supremely disturbing.


I'm going to sit this one out on the fence,


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 19, 2011)

Well whiskey is done on to the beer and bears, anyone like a little candy


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

i cant help we grow them bigger in ky its not my fault i told her if she showed me hers id show her mine and she said no nudity so what more could i do


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 19, 2011)

I got one


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going to edit the dick out of my post. lol What was I thinking.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

im sorry i scared you but its happens all the time


----------



## april (Dec 19, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1943856
> 
> Well whiskey is done on to the beer and bears, anyone like a little candy


Yes please, that pic i just deleted kinda made me hungry


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

april said:


> Yes please, that pic i just deleted kinda made me hungry


Well I've got a big fat.... on second though, nevermind...


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

i see i see


----------



## april (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> im sorry i scared you but its happens all the time


LMFAO Men if ur gonna post a pic make sure ur junk is soft and discretly placed in a non "look at my huge penis" type of way, if u claim it's 2 large to hide, keep that monster hidden away please  Women please have all holes and lower body curves appropriatly covered, u can still show ur body just not ur naughty bits, no thong pics, if i see more bare bum than panty i remove it , and we all know nipples are a no-no we have pm for a reason


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

im sorry did not know please for give me


----------



## april (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> im sorry did not know please for give me


No worries muffin, u did make me smile so i must forgive u


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks. you have to let everybody know i did and was not scared


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 19, 2011)

april said:


> No worries muffin, u did make me smile so i must forgive u


I feel so insecure now....lol!!  damn dude was packing! hahahahahaaha!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry, but the first thing I thought of when I saw this was NOT how to keep bananas from bruising. Indeed, for a split second I thought Good Vibes had come out with a new product. Imagine if they had, they'd be on permanent backorder since the colors have that Mac-inspired translucence that just screams "I'm fun!!" 

Listening to Dog Days are Over by&#65279; Florence + The Machine


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2011)

Do those things really help your banana avoid that not-so-fresh feeling? cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;1SmxVCM39j4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SmxVCM39j4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

she dresses like xK


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> thanks. you have to let everybody know i did and was not scared


Seeking approval, you'll fit in well in this thread.  

JK, Welcome! Merry Christmas as well.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

laugh all you want i have done heard 
it all try walking in to the boys locker room at 14 with that thing


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> laugh all you want i have done heard
> it all try walking in to the boys locker room at 14 with that thing


Nobody's laughing, nobody really cares that much. Chill.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

i was just joking i thank im a too little chilled


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i was just joking i thank im a too little chilled


Awesome. 

Joint?


----------



## kystoner (Dec 19, 2011)

if i could reach id pass it some of the best i ever grown


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

kystoner said:


> if i could reach id pass it some of the best i ever grown


I'd pass you some of mine too.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2011)

dam i come on hear to see this kinda stuff???? what the heck its natural!!!! like the urb.... but without the sausage please....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2011)

thump easy said:


> dam i come on hear to see this kinda stuff???? what the heck its natural!!!! like the urb.... but without the sausage please....


I know you don't come on here to see Lace and Frills, that's for sure.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)

This system is giving me a complex keeps saying my message is too short, when in fact, it is a little above average, I picked this girl up over at the Funny stuff thread, there a little scared of us over here.

Listening to Pink Floyd "Mother"


----------



## ML75 (Dec 20, 2011)

cute panties


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 20, 2011)

Pictures back? Whee. 

I'd like these and I'd just stitch lace onto them.


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1944934
> 
> This system is giving me a complex keeps saying my message is too short, when in fact, it is a little above average, I picked this girl up over at the Funny stuff thread, there a little scared of us over here.
> 
> Listening to Pink Floyd "Mother"


I think she needs to venture over here so we can teach her about angles  luv her panties but that pic does not flatter her body very well, Or it's the style of panty thats way to low fitting for her body type. Sorry how does one nicely say she's sexy but i don't like this pic


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 20, 2011)

april said:


> I think she needs to venture over here so we can teach her about angles  luv her panties but that pic does not flatter her body very well, Or it's the style of panty thats way to low fitting for her body type. Sorry how does one nicely say she's sexy but i don't like this pic


You're invincible to unflattering angles, but some of your pussies can look silly. 'specially Ali.


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're invisible to unflattering angles, but some of your pussies can look silly. 'specially Ali.


Nevermind Ali , Dewey is the king pussy of creative angles 










And Miss Ali, 4 months old , she's doing so well considering she was born with a twisted spine, she walked at 2 months, ran at 3, still gets bobble head when she tries to ker her straight, but otherwise normal tiny little muffin, my little Hero  
Ya i know not frilly but FUZZY!!! she likes warm baths lol


----------



## kystoner (Dec 20, 2011)

i see what your saying see looks good but not what shes wearing


----------



## kystoner (Dec 20, 2011)

can i say april there is something about you avatar what can i say your as pretty as a picture and ill leave it at that


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 20, 2011)

april said:


> Nevermind Ali , Dewey is the king pussy of creative angles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't express how excited I was for Albert.


----------



## april (Dec 20, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i see what your saying see looks good but not what shes wearing


Yes, the low rise look is usualy best suited on someone with less sexy curves as she has, dare i even say her panties created a slight muffin top lol I know i'm horrible i just watch way too much "What not to wear "lmfao i just want women to look as sexy as they feel, all body shapes can when the person knows what flatters their body best, sorry too many women squeeze into skinny jeans and have flat bum with muffin top, eww, not pretty, style is personal not copied people lol, 

wow i babble when i'm high, i need another bong lol


----------



## kystoner (Dec 20, 2011)

well its time to hit a joint im coming down


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)

april said:


> LMFAO Men if ur gonna post a pic make sure ur junk is soft and discretly placed in a non "look at my huge penis" type of way, if u claim it's 2 large to hide, keep that monster hidden away please  Women please have all holes and lower body curves appropriatly covered, u can still show ur body just not ur naughty bits, no thong pics, if i see more bare bum than panty i remove it , and we all know nipples are a no-no we have pm for a reason


How's this for hide the Winnie




Don't worry ladies I got your holes covered

Listening to Ghost Riders in the Sky by Outlaws


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 20, 2011)

april said:


> Yes, the low rise look is usualy best suited on someone with less sexy curves as she has, dare i even say her panties created a slight muffin top lol I know i'm horrible i just watch way too much "What not to wear "lmfao i just want women to look as sexy as they feel, all body shapes can when the person knows what flatters their body best, sorry too many women squeeze into skinny jeans and have flat bum with muffin top, eww, not pretty, style is personal not copied people lol,
> 
> wow i babble when i'm high, i need another bong lol


I like the fashion thing but I do like my woman Naked


----------



## ML75 (Dec 20, 2011)

THIS IS NOT ME. Just wanted to share these tattoos I found


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 20, 2011)

One of our members has that photo as his avatar. I can hardly talk because I'm flat chested but I really don't like those boobs... I feel bad...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> One of our members has that photo as his avatar. I can hardly talk because I'm flat cheated but I really don't like those boobs... I feel bad...


 you make up for it in ass tho


----------



## kystoner (Dec 20, 2011)

i dont care for big tits the ass is what counts in my mind but thats just me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i dont care for big tits the ass is what counts in my mind but thats just me


 neither one really matters...its all on how sexy she is


----------



## kystoner (Dec 20, 2011)

they look like two kidney beans if you ask me i will say nice leafs


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

I love tats I just don't like them when they get old, it gets hard to tell what they are.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

But till they do get old they are nice to see. I cropped this so the nipple police don't get their panties in a knot LOL Just kidding April you can twist my nips any time.

View attachment 1946911


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

ML75 said:


> THIS IS NOT ME. Just wanted to share these tattoos I found



She does have them pressed together with her arms for the shot. I would have no problem rolling them up and licking them. Big small I loves them all, life is to short to be to fussy, but I do have some limits, still trying to find them LOL


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

ML75 said:


> THIS IS NOT ME. Just wanted to share these tattoos I found



...I wonder if you'd get a contact high from...well, you know!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

ML75 said:


> *THIS IS NOT ME*. Just wanted to share these tattoos I found


Hummmm I think it is, LOL if thats you in the Av you got nothing to hide, in fact I think you would do well to show us, tasteful of course.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

She's wearing a pretty bra too! What a nice-looking girl :3 She cute...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> She's wearing a pretty bra too! What a nice-looking girl :3 She cute...


she needs to eat a cheese burger... nice bra and boobs. but I think she needs a burger


----------



## ML75 (Dec 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I wonder if you'd get a contact high from...well, you know!


Motorboat............


----------



## ML75 (Dec 21, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Hummmm I think it is, LOL if thats you in the Av you got nothing to hide, in fact I think you would do well to show us, tasteful of course.


Ive been blessed with other assets  not so much boobage... this chick has a big rack


----------



## ML75 (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> One of our members has that photo as his avatar. I can hardly talk because I'm flat chested but I really don't like those boobs... I feel bad...


Im more of a leg and butt woman myself. I dated a girl once who was completely flat chested and still one of the hottest girls I ever knew. she had such a volumpious ass though


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 21, 2011)

voluptuous... You mean..?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> voluptuous... You mean..?




..."volume" _IS_ pious, man


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 21, 2011)

I like the Idea behind volumpious tho... I have never had woman or girl that I would describe her rear end as voluptuous or volumpious... I am jealous...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> voluptuous... You mean..?


Dam the world just keeps surprising me, who would have thought it a goat that spells


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 21, 2011)

I took the full course of the mandatory education...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

You really think she needs a cheeseburger?

I'm not far off and I'm not skinny by anyone's standards







She has a little rib cage and looks pretty healthy. I think she's just right for her frame. Wish I had her boobs though... They better be real XP

Oh well, everyone has opinions.

Om nom nom. I think Kelly Brook is well balanced x



Hello Shan-Shan!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You really think she needs a cheeseburger?
> 
> I'm not far off and I'm not skinny by anyone's standards
> 
> ...


Congrats on going so long! =) +rep


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Thankies

I'm just going to post more photos of Kelly


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thankies
> 
> I'm just going to post more photos of Kelly


LMAO Alright. If you got some Lace and Frills to photograph that's on topic.


----------



## april (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You really think she needs a cheeseburger?
> 
> I'm not far off and I'm not skinny by anyone's standards
> 
> ...


Sweety u are way to skinny, ur ribs are showing, i've always been super tiny, but the moment i see my ribs is the moment i devour an entire rack. Girl skinny does not always mean sexy, personaly i would rather see u gain maybe 10 pounds and some meat on ur body, embrace ur wonderful curves. Sweety u can't expect to have big boobs if ur goal is to be stick thin. U seem to be getting smaller, this worries me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

april said:


> ...is the moment i devour an entire rack.


...is it okay that I'm always joking around in here? 'Cause right now I'm salivating too


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...is it okay that I'm always joking around in here? 'Cause right now I'm salivating too


I don't think anybody would criticize you.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I don't think anybody would criticize you.



...LOL!


(fck you 10 characters popup!)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

april said:


> Sweety u are way to skinny, ur ribs are showing, i've always been super tiny, but the moment i see my ribs is the moment i devour an entire rack. Girl skinny does not always mean sexy, personaly i would rather see u gain maybe 10 pounds and some meat on ur body, embrace ur wonderful curves. Sweety u can't expect to have big boobs if ur goal is to be stick thin. U seem to be getting smaller, this worries me



...I've seen skinny. K is a little on the thinner side, but not to the point of falling through her own ass and choking herself  Look at models - rails on rails - bad news. The rule of thumb for girls is that if you alter your period with dieting you've taken it too far.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You really think she needs a cheeseburger?
> 
> I'm not far off and I'm not skinny by anyone's standards
> 
> ...


I don't know what sort of standards for skinny the people you know have Kuroi... But it does appear to me that you have reached a point where it would not be a great idea to get skinnier...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

Self image disparities are evident with this young one, they are.

*Yoda voice*


----------



## april (Dec 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...I've seen skinny. K is a little on the thinner side, but not to the point of falling through her own ass and choking herself  Look at models - rails on rails - bad news. The rule of thumb for girls is that if you alter your period with dieting you've taken it too far.


BAHAHAHAHA
Wow dude i giggled and was also impressed with ur knowledge. Maybe she's just sucking in way to much, i luv her i just wanna see a plumper kuroi is all  
If i had her for a week i would stuff her full of yummy food and give her plenty cuddles of course. How's she gonna carry a baby, one gust of London wind and kurois gonna tip over


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

april said:


> If i had her for a week i would stuff her full of yummy food and give her plenty cuddles of course.


I got excited and then I crashed back down to Earth.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

april said:


> BAHAHAHAHA
> Wow dude i giggled and was also impressed with ur knowledge. Maybe she's just sucking in way to much, i luv her i just wanna see a plumper kuroi is all
> If i had her for a week i would stuff her full of yummy food and give her plenty cuddles of course. How's she gonna carry a baby, one gust of London wind and kurois gonna tip over




...if I wasn't married (to a super sexy wife), and wasn't a super happy father, I would also stu... 

I agree, 10 pounds would round the corners off nicely.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL Put on a little extra weight, pop out a kid or two, get addicted to cigarettes and then quit, get on certain prescription hormone treatments, etc etc..... and you'll be 2 sizes bigger in the breast department.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL Put on a little extra weight, pop out a kid or two, get addicted to cigarettes and then quit, get on certain prescription hormone treatments, etc etc..... and you'll be 2 sizes bigger in the breast department.



...my friend called his wife the milk truck by the time the baby came around


----------



## Beansly (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You really think she needs a cheeseburger? I'm not far off and I'm not skinny by anyone's standards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't mean to be rude but that's too skinny kuroi sorry... You'll always be short and you'll always have big hips girl. I think the sooner you accept this the happier and healthier you'll be.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

Well it appears that this highly trained group of people have decided you are to thin for your own good. Kind of nice to see a bunch of dope smoking RIUuites all agree on one thing "Your 2 Thin" so eat a couple cheese burgers or a whole cherry pound cake (I'll make you one). Don't wait start now, just in case you noticed we all know your too thin so must be so. 

Next patient

So I got this thing growing on my tally-whacker if I post a pix can everyone help me LMAO

PS putting your hands above your head is not the best when looking to show boobs, more like the other pix use your arms to squeeze in from the sides a bit. When I was a teen I had a mustang convertible and on nice days when we were cruising the main drag I would put my arm out the window and squeeze my arm against the door so it looked like I had big biceps LOL


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

See Kuroi? Not everybody just wants more pictures of you, and not everybody wants you to stop.  Some people just want what's best for you. 

Have a cheeseburger?
[video=youtube;qRY6v6LSvfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRY6v6LSvfY[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Well it appears that this highly trained group of people have decided you are to thin for your own good. Kind of nice to see a bunch of dope smoking RIUuites all agree on one thing "Your 2 Thin" so eat a couple cheese burgers or a whole cherry pound cake (I'll make you one). Don't wait start now, just in case you noticed we all know your too thin so must be so.
> 
> *Next patient*
> 
> So I got this thing growing on my tally-whacker if I post a pix can everyone help me LMAO



.....nice!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Eh... April weighs less than me and I USED TO be a consistant 91 lbs, 86 was my skinniest. I've come a long long way! Lol, I'm not sucking in, but my ribs do have a tendency to poke out forwards if I stand up straight. I puff out a little so you don't see my ribs stick out at the sides too much, it ruins the curve at some angles. My thighs and but have always been fatty, even when I was (past tense) thin. I'm trying to work with this compromise thing and stay between 105-110 max. I'd like legs a bit more like April's though, but it's just not going to happen.

Back to the frilliness!

Wow, so bright and over the top X3



Edit: Crypty.... I'm sorry I'm awkward and stubborn  But I do appreciate it. I love you all and thanks for looking out for me. I'm having another smoke before daddy gets home so I can eat dinner, okay? :3

And... I really want to huggly snuggle you.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I don't mean to be rude but that's too skinny kuroi sorry... You'll always be short and you'll always have big hips girl. I think the sooner you accept this the happier and healthier you'll be.


...looks like a 22-24" waist, hips are totally proportionate. Sorry Kuroi, this is starting to sound like you're on the auction block


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...looks like a 22-24" waist, hips are totally proportionate. Sorry Kuroi, this is starting to sound like you're on the auction block


This man is a genius. How the fuck did you guess with no reference in the photo? Bang on 22" and 24" after a few pizzas, lol.

I like these, but perhaps with a little more modesty (a bigger cotton gusset)







The image uploader killed my browser 

April, you're still coming over, right? We can have a girly sleepover with onesies and cuddles and an obscene quantity of ganja :3 I'll sure feel like eating after that ^^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

Will Carne be there?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

Just don't go to far, I'm going for lunch


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Will Carne be there?


I don't think those panties will fit me. Way too small.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

We love Carne ^^

If April is coming, then we have to get you in too...*is stocking up on marshmallows and chocolate*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This man is a genius. How the fuck did you guess with no reference in the photo? Bang on 22" and 24" after a few pizzas, lol.
> 
> I like these, but perhaps with a little more modesty (a bigger cotton gusset)
> 
> ...


You got to eat something not someone besides there are no calories in that. LOL


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We love Carne ^^
> 
> If April is coming, then we have to get you in too...*is stocking up on marshmallows and chocolate*


awww.. I love you too.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

We'll make s'mores over a candle under a duvet :3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We'll make s'mores over a candle under a *duvet *:3


I thought with the entry of Carne we would reach the right level of gaiety, but who would have thought a word would have overdone it?


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

I could toss around some fairy dust and rainbows if you'd like.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I could toss around some fairy dust and rainbows if you'd like.


Nah. 'Duvet' has got the gaiety covered, and a little to well.  You just need to let the pilot light in gay hell go out and upstage Pink Unicorn Guy.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

I think the word 'Duvet' sounds awesome. Duvet Duvet Duvet. *giggle*

Ok, I need to smoke before daddy gets in and dinner x


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2011)

A candle under a duvet ... ohhh the smell. Uncle Buck blow-drying his chicken after a thorough shampooing. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nah. 'Duvet' has got the gaiety covered, and a little to well.  You just need to let the pilot light in gay hell go out and upstage Pink Unicorn Guy.


I actually laughed out loud you evil little bastard. 



cannabineer said:


> A candle under a duvet ... ohhh the smell. Uncle Buck blow-drying his chicken after a thorough shampooing. cn



I wonder if it smelled like KFC in his bathroom.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> A candle under a duvet ... ohhh the smell. Uncle Buck blow-drying his chicken after a thorough shampooing. cn


Have to say I miss your posting. =P You've slowed down the past few weeks.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I actually laughed out loud you evil little bastard.


Anytime you're ready.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> A candle under a duvet ... ohhh the smell. Uncle Buck blow-drying his chicken after a thorough shampooing. cn


I'm quite adept at this now lol You have the duvet over your heat so you give the candle space or just all snuggle in the duvet with the candle on a metal tray or ceramic plate in your lap ^^ Happy fun bedtime cooking time *hyper* 

I'm gonna make this dealer an extra super awesome card for bringing me this


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> This man is a genius. How the fuck did you guess with no reference in the photo? Bang on 22" and 24" after a few pizzas, lol.


...well, you could say that I've had my hands on a few 22-24" waists before  Also, being an artist helps with proportion. Also, being a man helps with observing proportion. Also, Also, Also


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...well, you could say that I've had my hands on a few 22-24" waists before  Also, being an artist helps with proportion. Also, being a man helps with observing proportion. Also, Also, Also


AND THEN....

[video=youtube;WQK-Hv1OQv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQK-Hv1OQv8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> AND THEN....


...they slipped off? 

Dude, where's my plastic underwear! I pretty well pissed myself laughing the first time I saw that


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 21, 2011)

So what do you think banana hanger or breif some for the guys too



I think the mens lace ones if you rub them they turn into table cloths

Listening to Black Eyed Peas "Rock that Body"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Ooh, interesting notion of men in lacy panties. Maybe it needs silk with it too as silk is sexy and unisex. Just a guy in the man panties and a silk tie... And a FEDORA :3 

Thoroughly enjoying Michael Buble Home for Christmas. Hysterical. The man is an arrogant fuck but he's funny and charming <3What a voice.

I'd like the second from last panties especially, but with a little more adequate butt-coverage


----------



## kystoner (Dec 21, 2011)

dont cover the butt are you nutts


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Remember what happened last time too much of my butt was showing?


----------



## kystoner (Dec 21, 2011)

i know my pic is gone i put on here just for you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Aw... Too bad I don't have the rest of the playing cars photoshoot with me at the moment, a friend is busy with my USB. Thanks for the gesture anyway x


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Got your Magic Mormon Underwear on Carne??


Sadly, I've never been to the Temple so I have no garments. I doubt if I ever will step foot in a Temple in my lifetime. I did tour the Monticello Utah temple before it was dedicated. Very beautiful building.


----------



## Orithil (Dec 21, 2011)

That magic mormon underwear also looks as though it would help prevent chafing for...people with bigger thighs.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 21, 2011)

Orithil said:


> That magic mormon underwear also looks as though it would help prevent chafing for...people with bigger thighs.


Those aren't true garments. They're a facsimile. Plus Garments come in several "styles."


----------



## jadeey (Dec 21, 2011)

I found the pictures for my boyfriend ! 












preetty panties >.<3


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 21, 2011)

lol.... is this what you look like when your not wearing lace and frills?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lol.... is this what you look like when your not wearing lace and frills?


I found some old pictures lol













Testing the fit before sewing everything













Another tail


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lol.... is this what you look like when your not wearing lace and frills?


 id hit that like a home run


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok STOP!












...Pyjama time







No, really @[email protected]


----------



## kystoner (Dec 21, 2011)

how do i pm a pic can anyone tell me


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 21, 2011)

kystoner said:


> how do i pm a pic can anyone tell me


lmao ... boner warning!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

kystoner said:


> how do i pm a pic can anyone tell me


who are you Anthony Wiener?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lmao ... boner warning!



...I guess PM stands for "Post Member"  I didn't get the memo...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> who are you Anthony Wiener?


lol No, his name is Michael Lee I believe.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ok STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally came back online after a few weeks and yet you are still so pretty


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Aw thankies... in my pyjamas XP 

Guys, show me your awesome pyjamas. x


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw thankies... in my pyjamas XP
> 
> Guys, show me your awesome pyjamas. x


I'm afraid they placed rules on here against what I wear to bed


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you wear a really tight onesie?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't usually wear anything to bed


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooh 

Even when it's coldful?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 22, 2011)

My room is un naturally hot even during winter. I don't know why...Might have something to do with my computer being on all night every night but I haven't had any problems so far  

It is by far the most comfortable way to sleep and makes a lot of things easier to do...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

I sleep naked so if theres ever some sort of emergency, I automatically make it sexy


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

my pj's before my pj's...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ok STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love your outfits. only certain kind of people can pull that off. HI 5


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> my pj's before my pj's...



That's a nice bumb to wake up to, woke me right up, didn't get rid of the stiffness, kind of made it worse.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 22, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> That's a nice bumb to wake up to, woke me right up, didn't get rid of the stiffness, kind of made it worse.


im with this guy, i came right back in the house after smokin a morning bowl and this picture was the first thing i saw lol, i just sat and stared for a little while. (daft punk playing in the background) haha


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> im with this guy, i came right back in the house after smokin a morning bowl and this picture was the first thing i saw lol, i just sat and stared for a little while. (daft punk playing in the background) haha


 &#9834;&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;


around the world....around the world....... &#9834;&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;


. &#9834;&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;&#9834;


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> That's a nice bumb to wake up to, woke me right up, didn't get rid of the stiffness, kind of made it worse.



thank you kind sir


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> thank you kind sir


room needs painted i c lap marks on the walls and the corners need cut in ........


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> room needs painted i c lap marks on the walls and the corners need cut in ........



um......ok....... that place was rented... maybe Ill call my previous landlord and let him know what you said


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> um......ok....... that place was rented... maybe Ill call my previous landlord and let him know what you said


No worries pretty sure most us out here couldn't make it past that beautiful ass!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 22, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> room needs painted i c lap marks on the walls and the corners need cut in ........


You are either gay or dead from the waist down.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> No worries pretty sure most us out here couldn't make it past that beautiful ass!


kisses to you. thank you


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

I remember the last time an ass shot was posted in this thread.


----------



## april (Dec 22, 2011)

All i keep seeing are tags that should be tucked or removed lmfao, but nice ass ML75


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> You are either gay or dead from the waist down.


Carne, I don't think gay would even be a correct explanation for what he is. =) But dead from the waist down is pretty good.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> kisses to you. thank you


Man its a great day, kisses from hottie, great weed, and shrooms later. I love my life haha
Ca$h


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Man its a great day, kisses from hottie, great weed, and shrooms later. I love my life haha
> Ca$h



oh hell yea, I use to grow shrooms using the PK TEK ... have fun tonight


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I remember the last time an ass shot was posted in this thread.


Mmm thanks for the reminder crypt


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

april said:


> All i keep seeing are tags that should be tucked or removed lmfao, but nice ass ML75


you do dont you. thats funny. I have a thing for crooked panties. cant stand seeing crooked panties. if that makes any sense.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> oh hell yea, I use to grow shrooms using the PK TEK ... have fun tonight


There is no 'pk' tek. lol It's the PF Tek. Stands for Psilocybe Fanaticus.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

ML75 said:


> oh hell yea, I use to grow shrooms using the PK TEK ... have fun tonight


Right on I'm running golden teachers in WBS tek using zombie tubs, tonights testing the first flush on box 1, got 4 more tubs pinning and about to do bulk tub, big ass zombie box haha


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is no 'pk' tek. lol It's the PF Tek. Stands for Psilocybe Fanaticus.


Haha just saw the K, funny how minds sometimes auto link words, letters together, sometimes even if they are not there


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

Lace and Frills anyone?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Ooh, I love the top one, half corseted half lace bodice. I'd lie a dress like that, maybe with really fine black flocking with the white pattern aswell. I don't usually like mermaid style dresses but look at the massive ruffleage! I had to make up a word to describe how I like it :3


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2011)

And from the "Too Much Lace" files ... cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool bridesmaid's dress- the front looks like mickey mouse heads? Makes me think of Kingsom Hearts. Actually, a Kingdom Hearts themed wedding would be awesome... The concept art books are full of lovely motifs and inspiration for some decorative metalwork. No bright colors though just the whites, grays, deep reds and indigo. Less Disney, more Square Enix. Lots of white and silver... Yes...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ooh, I love the top one, half corseted half lace bodice. I'd lie a dress like that, maybe with really fine black flocking with the white pattern aswell. I don't usually like mermaid style dresses but look at the massive ruffleage! I had to make up a word to describe how I like it :3


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> View attachment 1949045
> 
> Cool bridesmaid's dress- the front looks like mickey mouse heads? Makes me think of Kingsom Hearts. Actually, a Kingdom Hearts themed wedding would be awesome... The concept art books are full of lovely motifs and inspiration for some decorative metalwork. No bright colors though just the whites, grays, deep reds and indigo. Less Disney, more Square Enix. Lots of white and silver... Yes...
> 
> View attachment 1949047


Not gonna bash Kingdom Hearts, I played the Island intro with my cousins son, but the whole thing is just to god damn cheesy. x) The Disney characters in fact, are less cheesy than the original characters. LMAO

Sure can make Mickey badass.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


>


This is a gorgeous wedding dress.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

I know someone I'm dying to see in it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I know someone I'm dying to see in it.



...sorry, don't mean to get all metaphorical, but you have no idea (unless you've been married before  ) how much that statement is an actuality. Parts of us (aspects of personality) die into parts of the 'other'. It's a necessity, from my perspective.


...toute fuckée, monsieur pussycat


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 22, 2011)

You just mind fucked me, bro.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 22, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> You just mind fucked me, bro.


Real question is did you like it???


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 22, 2011)

It was great.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Right on I'm running golden teachers in WBS tek using zombie tubs, tonights testing the first flush on box 1, got 4 more tubs pinning and about to do bulk tub, big ass zombie box haha




Ahh golden teracher, those grow to be big. great visuals. my fav to grow would be Mexian and Hawaiian. first flush... your about to be rolling in shrooms. I dunked and rolled my cakes and got 4 flushes out of them! thats so badass. very cool project to be working on.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 22, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Haha just saw the K, funny how minds sometimes auto link words, letters together, sometimes even if they are not there



I ment PF TEK damn it!!!  glad you still knew what I was talking about


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

I much preferred Kingdom Hearts 2, which felt like playing through a movie towards the end. 358/2 days started off tedious but picked up speed towards the end again and was a surprisingly good prequel to KH2. I was expecting more plothole-riddled filler crap. KH1 was a little too saccharin, even for me.
The lace trim in the bottom of that dress is the finishing touch ^^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

Didn't play #2 at all but I heard Jesse McCartney was in it so that was even more incentive not to.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 22, 2011)

What the hell is Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

A children's video game.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

Do play KH2...If I couldn't have the living room tv I'd unplug the the playstation and take it to the 15" monitor in the kitchen X3 it's beautiful, but I get too involved. I love it when you play a game and you feel 'shit is going down' or when things start to get a little warped. I'll take anything further to the video games thread.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 22, 2011)

lol Kuroi I didn't even really play the first one. lol My little cousin couldn't beat the blue haired kid on the island so I helped him. I watched him play most of the rest and beat it however. lol I was pissed Mickey was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 22, 2011)

There's a videogames thread?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

King Mickey fights alongside you at a few points in KH2, including rescuing you at random if you lose all your health.

Yes Razztafari, just use the search function ^^;

Hey, we should smoke sometime, you don't live far from me, do you?


----------



## Razztafarai (Dec 22, 2011)

I'll pm you


----------



## kystoner (Dec 22, 2011)

4 mins to the perfect time hell there is never a bad time what am i saying


----------



## kystoner (Dec 22, 2011)

its 420 and i dont hear any lighters damn whats wrong here


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 22, 2011)

kingdom hearts 1 and 2 are the shit, i still play them now, nothing beats the keyblade lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 22, 2011)

kystoner said:


> its 420 and i dont hear any lighters damn whats wrong here


 If it's 4:20 and I'm smoking I consistantly post in 'bump if you're baked' xx Sorry I'm not with you, I'm at the train station x


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> room needs painted i c lap marks on the walls and the corners need cut in ........


Walls?
Corners?


----------



## wayno30 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> Walls?
> Corners?


u the landlord?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

wayno30 said:


> u the landlord?


I wish I was her landlord. I would fix her walls and her pipes if she would let me.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> All i keep seeing are tags that should be tucked or removed lmfao, but nice ass ML75


HATER ALERT!!!
_WOOP WOOP!!! 


_


----------



## ML75 (Dec 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> HATER ALERT!!!
> _WOOP WOOP!!!
> 
> 
> _


na unless Im mistaken I believe april posted a pic of her bum a while back and it was volupuios.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

ML75 said:


> na unless Im mistaken I believe april posted a pic of her bum a while back and it was volupuios.


I hope april knows I'm just kidding....all love

Like I said, you gals are all outta my league anyways so it's east for me to talk shit.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 23, 2011)

Morgan Lynn said:


> What the hell is Kingdom Hearts?


50% less gay than the twilight movies...



On mentioning the twilight movies Kellan does not get enough screen time... which makes them all sooo totally gay...


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I hope april knows I'm just kidding....all love
> 
> Like I said, you gals are all outta my league anyways so it's east for me to talk shit.


Hey muffin my hatred for exposed tags has been clearly noted in this thread multiple times, I assume most women will notice these minor details when viewing their own pics, but i guess i'm just fussy lol. 

This is all i gotta say :


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

hella like ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> Hey muffin my hatred for exposed tags has been clearly noted in this thread multiple times, I assume most women will notice these minor details when viewing their own pics, but i guess i'm just fussy lol.
> 
> This is all i gotta say :
> 
> View attachment 1951301


I'd recognize that hair anywhere.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

i wish you would have turned just a little but still hot as hell


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> hella like ^^^^^^^^^^^


Oh sweety so do I


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i wish you would have turned just a little but still hot as hell


They're trying to focus a bit more on the apparel.  Buy one for your lady? Matt would be very happy to accommodate you.


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd recognize that hair anywhere.


Hair eh? lmfao sure muffin


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

shes so pretty its not even right


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes she is.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

you show me any other girl that takes her own pic and still looks as good as she does her avatar pic just kills me


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2011)

April, look at your minions!

There won't be any room for me in your bed if there's a sleepover with these two X3

April is pretty like a tiger's eye.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, look at your minions!
> 
> There won't be any room for me in your bed if there's a sleepover with these two X3


jayyyyyyyyyyym!






lmao....


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 23, 2011)

I fuckin love that song.


Ya mom says hi, jinx!


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

helicopter dick what the [email protected]#k


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 23, 2011)

Here in the dark, it's so hard to tell where her body ends and my homies begins.


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, look at your minions!
> 
> There won't be any room for me in your bed if there's a sleepover with these two X3
> 
> April is pretty like a tiger's eye.


Always room for u sweety, even if we gotta spoon  lmfao


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> jayyyyyyyyyyym!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I impress a chick..!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, look at your minions!
> 
> There won't be any room for me in your bed if there's a sleepover with these two X3
> 
> April is pretty like a tiger's eye.


I'm not a minion. I don't even know what I am anymore, but if nothing else a friend.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 23, 2011)

Lemme see that helicopter dick. 

Shit makes me laugh. My boyfriend does it.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

i just say what i feel and if it the truth what the hell


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

id be scared i would fly away lol lol


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> id be scared i would fly away lol lol


LMFAO I truly believe u could knock out a small city with ur anaconda  Oh the things i've seen


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;kWQ6mT_-2hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ6mT_-2hc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/kWQ6mT_-2hc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;kWQ6mT_-2hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ6mT_-2hc[/video]


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

[video]www.youtube.com/embed/kWQ6mT_-2hc'' frameborder=''0''[/video]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL This is funny and touching.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you i just cant get this shit down


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i just cant get this shit down


heh, this thread makes me feel that way too


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

i try singing that to my plants ever time i walk in my room


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> thank you i just cant get this shit down


I can smack it with a candy cane If u want  Or did u mean posting videos?


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

i get light headed from this thread cant figure out why


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> thank you i just cant get this shit down


The link has to look like this,


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWQ6mT_-2hc


And you have to click on this little picture of a film,





And put the link in the box that comes up. Click 'OK' and post it.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

well both but i was meaning posting videos


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm glad you can at least respond by 'like'ing me c&#339;ur voleur.


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome cause the candy cane has made it's way inside my mouth  


And thanks to crypt for posting the riu how to tutorial


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> Awesome cause the candy cane has made it's way inside my mouth
> 
> 
> And thanks to crypt for posting the riu how to tutorial


I'd love it if you could thank me by responding to my PM.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

lucky ass candy cane


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd love it if you could thank me by responding to my PM.



Wow seriously, back off. I can only be so nice 
As u once said to me "ur trying to hard sweety"


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> Wow seriously, back off. I can only be so nice
> As u once said to me "ur trying to hard sweety"


I guess I was right.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

*KABOOM*
ohhhhhhhh sheeeeeeeet......


----------



## kystoner (Dec 23, 2011)

now that looks pretty good to me what you thank


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *KABOOM*
> ohhhhhhhh sheeeeeeeet......


run kitty run


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> run kitty run


Si vous pensiez que mon amour pour vous casser à cause de certains mots émotionnels vous êtes bien trompé. J'aurais été passés il ya longtemps, si tel était le cas. Mes paroles sont vraies.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> View attachment 1951465 now that looks pretty good to me what you thank




Mary-Louise Parker <3


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

sheesh...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> sheesh...


If I was ruining this thread, and I hadn't changed how I think of you in the past week, i would have really ruined after seeing this. lol You're trying to cause more drama with this post Matt. Think about it in reverse. Please.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> run kitty run




antithesis (<--random 10 letter word)


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> View attachment 1951471
> 
> Mary-Louise Parker <3


I don't care how hot she is, her plant looks like shit. That's a turn off...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I don't care how hot she is, her plant looks like shit. That's a turn off...


AND she made some crappy hash in the show. double fail. but they did start adding more nudity, as the show became worse and worse.


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

oh gawd. i'm SO glad i stopped watching shortly after the DEA husband thingy.....


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> If I was ruining this thread, and I hadn't changed how I think of you in the past week, i would have really ruined after seeing this. lol You're trying to cause more drama with this post Matt. Think about it in reverse. Please.


Hey man, I give you mad props for putting yourself out on the line like that, and in public no less. Maaaaddd, insane, furious props! You're a braver man than I, sir.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> oh gawd. i'm SO glad i stopped watching shortly after the DEA husband thingy.....


almost lace/frills (borderline nudity. delete if you want oh powerful mods)

too much butt crack... 

take 2! more lace and less crack!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> almost lace/frills (borderline nudity. delete if you want oh powerful mods)



Meh...
They should've concentrated more on the grow than her stupid life lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2011)

ow wow man thats fucken nice!!!!!!!!! that fuckn pie id eat it up n i bet it taste realy good.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> antithesis (<--random 10 letter word)


...or, blank sheets of paper 

*awesome random word by the way!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 23, 2011)

thump easy said:


> ow wow man thats fucken nice!!!!!!!!! that fuckn pie id eat it up n i bet it taste realy good.


i would eat her pie too...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> almost lace/frills (borderline nudity. delete if you want oh powerful mods)
> 
> too much butt crack...
> 
> take 2! more lace and less crack!


LMAO!! *pokes mr kitty* see? i'm not the only one that bakes in her undies!


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> LMAO!! *pokes mr kitty* see? i'm not the only one that bakes in her undies!


Does he poke back while ur bent over looking for the muffin pan


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

To Fucking short you piss me off.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> Does he poke back while ur bent over looking for the muffin pan



...pan, the muffin poking man  Sorry, just a little play on words!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

I forgot to add weed and for the those watching me from space


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

april said:


> Does he poke back while ur bent over looking for the muffin pan


no, he likes to wait until crucial moments (you know, the timer's goin', stuff has to come out of the oven, the caramel sauce is boiling over). sheesh.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I forgot to add weed and for the those watching me from space
> 
> View attachment 1951492



...that picture is from last christmas - it was then that you forgot to add the weed with the milk and cookies


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...or, blank sheets of paper
> 
> *awesome random word by the way!


or like.... 

"Flatulence, n. Emergency vehicle that picks up someone who has been run over by a steamroller." (<--stolen from mensa invitational, also 10 letters btw)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> or like....
> 
> "Flatulence, n. Emergency vehicle that picks up someone who has been run over by a steamroller." (<--stolen from mensa invitational, also 10 letters btw)


*busts gut laughing*


----------



## april (Dec 23, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> no, he likes to wait until crucial moments (you know, the timer's goin', stuff has to come out of the oven, the caramel sauce is boiling over). sheesh.


So thats how u get such thick caramel sauce


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

So of all these post's have not seen much in the way of stockings and guarters I never liked what my wife bought so I buy all her underwear and no not at wallmart. I go to the shops that sell that stuff. I always shop at the same place and they have a my invitation only night for men customers. It starts about 7:30, free booze hockey game is on and food. The best part is she brings in 7 girls to model the stuff and they will model any thing you want. They just take off what they have on and try the new stuff on. Dam to bad it's only twice a year. Anyhow here are a couple pixs I don't think I want to know w2hat the hell the other thing is?? WTF


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

xK just wanted to share this moment with you, just going to pop my 3000 posts cherry, April as your older and more experienced I'm saving 4000 for you. I want more experiences so I don't let you down. But then there is southern bell, O be still my heart, I'm such a whore sometimes, but I am good LAMS 

So 3000 here I come, to turn a phrase ROTFLOL

Listening to Gorillza "Feel Good"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 23, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> So of all these post's have not seen much in the way of stockings and guarters I never liked what my wife bought so I buy all her underwear and no not at wallmart. I go to the shops that sell that stuff. I always shop at the same place and they have a my invitation only night for men customers. It starts about 7:30, free booze hockey game is on and food. The best part is she brings in 7 girls to model the stuff and they will model any thing you want. They just take off what they have on and try the new stuff on. Dam to bad it's only twice a year. Anyhow here are a couple pixs I don't think I want to know w2hat the hell the other thing is?? WTF
> 
> View attachment 1951594View attachment 1951595


It looks like gusset part of a pair of panties, so all you have to do is pull them off, no waist bands 0_o

Stockings































Crazy colors, I know, but she wanted it.

For Woodsmaneh but I'm sure I've posted most of them already.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 23, 2011)

O my gosh, so much for making supper think I'll just smoke a big salad and drink it all in..............puff .....puff WOW......kind of like being sucked into a vortex, can't stop looking, nice kitty and bow, love the corset, puff puff OMG I do like a woman in stockings, and commando blush blush


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> i would eat her pie too...


i got a girl friend but just incase lolz you got my drift lolz


----------



## jadeey (Dec 23, 2011)

kystoner said:


> how do i pm a pic can anyone tell me


lol well whatever you did didn't work >.<


----------



## jadeey (Dec 23, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It looks like gusset part of a pair of panties, so all you have to do is pull them off, no waist bands 0_o
> 
> Stockings
> 
> ...


aww the hello kitty ones are so cute hehe and I remember that bow on your butt >.<


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> or like....
> 
> "Flatulence, n. Emergency vehicle that picks up someone who has been run over by a steamroller." (<--stolen from mensa invitational, also 10 letters btw)



...hey mk, I just watched your cloning vid. Awesome! And, if I ever need a ransom note done I know who to 'contact'


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

april said:


> I can smack it with a candy cane If u want


I'd take some of that action. 
I'd also paddle you with a rubber spachula to return the flavor.


----------



## april (Dec 24, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> I'd take some of that action.
> I'd also paddle you with a rubber spachula to return the flavor.


What colour is the spatula? And will u lick it? 



I hope someone special is jingling ur balls this festive season  Merry Christmas


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

april said:


> What colour is the spatula? And will u lick it?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone special is jingling ur balls this festive season  Merry Christmas


I have several colors. What's your favorite ?
Yes, lots of licks.
I do. She jingled them again about an hour ago, thanks ! I hope you get your bell rang as well.
Merry Christmas to you too. Only 35 more minutes till St. Nick gets here. Is it too late to be good ?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 24, 2011)

Here is a photo shoot I was in as a kid... I'm the little guy in the bottom right of the picture...


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> View attachment 1954020
> 
> Here is a photo shoot I was in as a kid... I'm the little guy in the bottom right of the picture...


As a kid..... ROTFLMAO


----------



## april (Dec 24, 2011)

Gyroscope said:


> I have several colors. What's your favorite ?
> Yes, lots of licks.
> I do. She jingled them again about an hour ago, thanks ! I hope you get your bell rang as well.
> Merry Christmas to you too. Only 35 more minutes till St. Nick gets here. Is it too late to be good ?



Never 2 late 2 be good muffin


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

There may be hope for me after all ! Thanks Hun.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all. We're all on the couch watching the Masked Magician (yay, girls)

Once again... *squeak* April's dirty talk! #^^#;


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmass xKuroiTaimax......x...............B.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 25, 2011)

buddha webb said:


> Merry Christmass xKuroiTaimax......x...............B.


 Thankyou sir :3


And a Merry Christmas to all of you guys too <3

We need a name for you frequenters of this thread; boudoir buddies? Lace lovers? Frillseekers? 

Lol

I hope all is going well for you guys. And if it isn't, that you have a little time to enjoy and forget <3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

I like the Frillseeker idea...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Herders of the Holy Goats? cn


----------



## silasraven (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 1954504 work in pregress i need more skulls have the bones just tired of drilling


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Herders of the Holy Goats? cn


Many a goat have been sacrificed because of the content and longevity of this thread...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 25, 2011)

Silas, I freaking love your shirt <3

Lolz, my friend just found a picture of me on a J-fashion blog ^^;


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello all just thought I would wish you all Happy New Year

and may you all have bountiful buds, here are some of mine at 7 weeks

I guess this would fall under Frills?

View attachment 1955919View attachment 1955920View attachment 1955921View attachment 1955922View attachment 1955923


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

and suddenly, i like woodsman a little more.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

Now that's what I call bud porn.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

Whee bud porn <3 Beautiful

I got my mama into a onesie


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Whee bud porn <3 Beautiful
> 
> I got my mama into a onesie


LMFAO oh my god that is adorable kuroi !!! I luv those yorkshire pudding cups mmmmm i make them all the time !!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

You corrupter of mothers, you.


edit: Wow. You're mother is as beautiful as you are.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

They make me full too quickly so we only have them at Christmas, but they're tasty filled with gravy.

April... I want to see you in a onesie.


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They make me full too quickly so we only have them at Christmas, but they're tasty filled with gravy.
> 
> April... I want to see you in a onesie.


I smoother them in butter and eat as many as i can, usualy about 4 lol

Do they have skunk onesies? lol Because that i would gladly wear for u 

So did Kuroi get some nice gifts this year?? lol I got a super fuzzy white sweater, ya snow bunny style lol u would love it girl, i'll take a pic next time i wear it


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They make me full too quickly so we only have them at Christmas, but they're tasty filled with gravy.


lace and frill and yorkshire pudding with GRAVY! nom! 
gravy and soft porn, you ladies sure know the way to a man's heart. 

i might have to post a pic of xmas dinner...



xKuroiTaimax said:


> April... I want to see you in a onesie.


yeah april, lmao...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll look out for a a skunk one ^^ Cute an makes me think of ganja...

Kuroi got a Hello Kitty mug with phone charms from daddy and a Hello Kitty belt and compact mirror from mama. My T-bird got me a turboflame lighter and an anime box set. Grandpa's wife got me some makeup brushes and sponges x

Mama






Kuroi does snow bunny kind of







Now I want to see all of April's fluffies. I want to see your fluffy fluffy things... Any knitting? x


----------



## jeeba (Dec 26, 2011)

Woodsman you still c.c.o.b method its looking mighty nice!Kuroi like the boots!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

Look at the ears and those huge padded feet! So cute...


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lace and frill and yorkshire pudding with GRAVY! nom!
> gravy and soft porn, you ladies sure know the way to a man's heart.
> 
> i might have to post a pic of xmas dinner...
> ...


I think Matt is trying to say he wants to eat kurois yorkshire puddings covered in meat juice while wearing his very own onesie , Maybe a big beaver


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Now I want to see all of April's fluffies. I want to see your fluffy fluffy things... Any knitting? x


I can knit  well maybe a scart lmfao, it's been a few years. Maybe i'll strip down to my "rizeup" panties and roll around in some virgin lambs wool for u kuroi


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


>


LMFAO dude i'm not that vertically challenged

But i think it's funny that i can still shop in the juniors section lmfao so it's borderline


----------



## ganjames (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> I can knit  well maybe a scart lmfao, it's been a few years. Maybe i'll strip down to my "rizeup" panties and roll around in some virgin lambs wool for u kuroi


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

ganjames said:


>


Lame and predictable but i still love u  Should i even bother to correct it? lol man i wish my life was this boring lol


----------



## ganjames (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Lame and predictable but i still love u  Should i even bother to correct it? lol man i wish my life was this boring lol


My life is beyond boring ... I should probably go shoe shopping or something. 
Or I could be super dangerous and go get gas and buy a candy bar, I'm a bad boy


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

ganjames said:


> My life is beyond boring ... I should probably go shoe shopping or something.
> Or I could be super dangerous and go get gas and buy a candy bar, I'm a bad boy



Try living on the edge and buy a bag of nuts  

What they go well with CHOCOLATE BARS!!!! Chocolate is not candy, pop is not soda and for the love of god it's called a front entrance not a "foyer" unless u speak french!  ok my life is not what one calls exciting either, I get excited when i wait in the bank line why because soon someone will be talking to me  lmfao


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> lace and frill and yorkshire pudding with GRAVY! nom! gravy and soft porn, you ladies sure know the way to a man's heart. i might have to post a pic of xmas dinner...yeah april, lmao...


Wait? What? Porn? Did I do something by accident??


april said:


> I think Matt is trying to say he wants to eat kurois yorkshire puddings covered in meat juice while wearing his very own onesie , Maybe a big beaver





april said:


> I can knit  well maybe a scart lmfao, it's been a few years. Maybe i'll strip down to my "rizeup" panties and roll around in some virgin lambs wool for u kuroi


Um I'm actually very excited at this prospect if you don't mind me saying so I can knit, but probably just a scarf is my limit right now, too XP


april said:


> LMFAO dude i'm not that vertically challengedBut i think it's funny that i can still shop in the juniors section lmfao so it's borderline


Fuck yeah, Junior section. So much cheaper and they make some really nice clothes for little kids these days. My mama and I like cutting up the fancy toddlers t-shirts as appliqué fabric. Pretty patterns. I'm 5ft 1 and a bit... That's a 12 year old according to some stores XD


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wait? What? Porn? Did I do something by accident?? Um I'm actually very excited at this prospect if you don't mind me saying so I can knit, but probably just a scarf is my limit right now, too XPFuck yeah, Junior section. So much cheaper and they make some really nice clothes for little kids these days. My mama and I like cutting up the fancy toddlers t-shirts as appliqué fabric. Pretty patterns. I'm 5ft 1 and a bit... That's a 12 year old according to some stores XD


LOL i'm not even 5"1  about 107 lbs , so ya the size of a 12-14 year old girl i guess, am i a pedophile if i touch myself? lmfao


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG! I just found this thread........PLEASURE OVERLOAD!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh my Lordy, someone smaller than meeeee! Whee, because my 11 year old cousin just pointed out the fact he was taller than me about half an hour ago lol

You know that sleepover we were planning, what the fuck happens to MattMatt and the others if someone walked in on you playing with me with him, Cash, Shan-Shan, Dizzle, Uno, Ky, 2fast, Dankster, Dr Green, Kodank, Dots and the others watching?? 0_o


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> OMG! I just found this thread........PLEASURE OVERLOAD!


Oh, hi! :3 Welcome to my boudoir, Frillseeker. You have alot of pages to go through 0_o

Show us pretty things and cool clothes and you may pass.


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh my Lordy, someone smaller than meeeee! Whee, because my 11 year old cousin just pointed out the fact he was taller than me about half an hour ago lol
> 
> You know that sleepover we were planning, what the fuck happens to MattMatt and the others if someone walked in on you playing with me with him, Cash, Shan-Shan, Dizzle, Uno, Ky, 2fast, Dankster, Dr Green, Kodank, Dots and the others watching?? 0_o


I guess carne and crypt snuck off somewhere together  lol

Lets hope Ky doesn't decide to hellicopter, dizzle might shot that shit down, sorry MattMatt wil be very close by me on his short leash, he decided to chase a few pigeons this afternoon,so he will be feeding me dabs if is fuzzy beaver onesie as punishment


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait... what..? Please excuse my abilities of comprehension Kuroi my love but how many guys are involved in this..?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 26, 2011)

remember it's not the destination, it's the sensations experienced along the way


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 26, 2011)

April, you got it in one. I swear I couldn't tell if they were flirting or fight half the time. No, I think they were flirting all the time.Shan-Shan, I really don't know, I just turned around a second and they all kind of piled in there...Today (yeah, my legs look a bit chunky... It's the forcing of the christmas food...)






Lace and frills and bows, yay ^^






My shiny shinies. I added the random bauble because I was bored, I forgot to remove it to take the picture ^^;





Best $6 purchase ever. I had to look to see if it was a good deal and the first page I found was a seller with watches from the same manufacturer as the Brassy pocketwatch, not the silver, in Toronto. April, keep a look out near you x


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it would be a bit of a drive for April to get to Toronto from where she is, the other side of no man's land the dark side Quebec, she would need to drive through Quebec and they have the fucking stupidest drivers, red light means go faster WTF, I'll only go over there for cheep beer, save $17 a case on the good stuff, Mooshead, Sleeman and the Mexican crap. You can't buy Molson Canadian beer in Quebec?? By the way I was born in Quebec and am a 5 generation French Canadian, could have been worse, could have been a Newfie LOL

At least I don't live in New Brunswick, LOL..

Like the outfit, but you look down? Where is that smile


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 26, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> You can't buy Molson *Canadian* beer in Quebec??


...soon enough, only "Quebec" beer


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I think it would be a bit of a drive for April to get to Toronto from where she is, the other side of no man's land the dark side Quebec, she would need to drive through Quebec and they have the fucking stupidest drivers, red light means go faster WTF, I'll only go over there for cheep beer, save $17 a case on the good stuff, Mooshead, Sleeman and the Mexican crap. You can't buy Molson Canadian beer in Quebec?? By the way I was born in Quebec and am a 5 generation French Canadian, could have been worse, could have been a Newfie LOL
> 
> At least I don't live in New Brunswick, LOL..
> 
> Like the outfit, but you look down? Where is that smile


LOL sweety Toronto is not even a few hours away from me  I'm there quite often


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> LOL sweety Toronto is not even a few hours away from me  I'm there quite often



...went to TO once, aaaaaand that's the way it's gonna stay!


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> I guess carne and crypt snuck off somewhere together


Sorry. Necrophilia is certainly not "my thing". As much as I appreciate his wit, I want more from a relationship than bones and stringy hair.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, you got it in one. I swear I couldn't tell if they were flirting or fight half the time.


heh... a little of column A, and a little of column B. strong wills tend to clash. the nail marks will heal..

a flower for the ladies. rize up!


----------



## Beansly (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Sorry. Necrophilia is certainly not "my thing". As much as I appreciate his wit, I want more from a relationship than bones and stringy hair.


Ouch...
Crypt is striking out all over the place... poor guy


----------



## Beansly (Dec 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> heh... a little of column A, and a little of column B. strong wills tend to clash. the nail marks will heal..
> 
> a flower for the ladies. rize up!


Is that plushberry? Very....erect...
I think Freud might have something to say about that...
_'when is a cola, just a cola?'

_


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 26, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Is that plushberry? Very....erect...
> I think Freud might have something to say about that...
> _'when is a cola, just a cola?'
> 
> _


funny thing is I kept trying to pull these colas over to grow horizontal, but they just kept rizing up. like an uncontrollable attraction to the light. its called phototrophism, but I call it plant love!
those trichomes are about to explode, just sayin' 
lmao...


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Is that plushberry? Very....erect...
> I think Freud might have something to say about that...
> _'when is a cola, just a cola?'
> 
> _


Well he did plaster my recent private photo shot for him all over his grow room walls, what do u expect, lol imagine how erect Matt's flower is


----------



## ganjames (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> LOL i'm not even 5"1  about 107 lbs , so ya the size of a 12-14 year old girl i guess, am i a pedophile if i touch myself? lmfao


Pshhhhhh, there was a time that I was 5' 10" 119 pounds. 

Try to beat that Miss Thannng.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Well he did plaster my recent private photo shot for him all over his grow room walls, what do u expect, lol imagine how erect Matt's flower is


Well honestly, I can't blame him


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Pshhhhhh, there was a time that I was 5' 10" 119 pounds.
> 
> Try to beat that Miss Thannng.


damn bro, you serious? that's like a fuckin' scarecrow. lol


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Pshhhhhh, there was a time that I was 5' 10" 119 pounds.
> 
> Try to beat that Miss Thannng.


Eww heroin chic is so last week  lol wft buddy why??? eww men should have love handles not poking ribs
No thanks i prefer my men chizzled and fuzzy if i wanted to fuck a skeleton with barely any body hair i could have


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Eww heroin chic is so last week  lol wft buddy why??? eww men should have love handles not poking ribs
> No thanks i prefer my men chizzled and fuzzy if i wanted to fuck a skeleton with barely any body hair i could have


Bwahahahaha


----------



## ganjames (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Eww heroin chic is so last week  lol wft buddy why??? eww men should have love handles not poking ribs
> No thanks i prefer my men chizzled and fuzzy if i wanted to fuck a skeleton with barely any body hair i could have


Anorexia fucked my shit up.. lol.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Eww heroin chic is so last week  lol wft buddy why??? eww men should have love handles not poking ribs
> No thanks i prefer my men chizzled and fuzzy_ if i wanted to fuck a skeleton with barely any body hair i could have_


::sniffle::


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> ::sniffle::


Something wroong carne? You getting sick? Haha


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Something wroong carne? You getting sick? Haha


No, I'm skinny and have no body hair.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> No, I'm skinny and have no body hair.


Hahaha, but I thought you were gay. And don't feel bad m a big guy and I'm not hairy lol. Glad too, since I'm not a big fan of it except on a chicks head


----------



## april (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> No, I'm skinny and have no body hair.


ur chizzled and have peach fuzz, good enough 

(hey i'm not the one that lied  But c'est la vie, sometimes it's all for a reason, a wonderful sweet honest reason lol oh shit im shuting up )


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hahaha, but I thought you were gay. And don't feel bad m a big guy and I'm not hairy lol. Glad too, since I'm not a big fan of it except on a chicks head


It's still nice to be wanted.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> ur chizzled and have peach fuzz, good enough


awwww. I'm loved.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> It's still nice to be wanted.


Well from what I read you sound like the most wanted man on lace & frills you lucky bastard haha


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> (hey i'm not the one that lied )


Yes you did and I forgive you.  Things happen for a reason indeed. I trust what you say and I'm glad you didn't turn around and get into it with Ice Hash maker.  The last thing you need is for your 'man' to see you flirting with him online. But that's none of my business, perhaps it never was.

Je n'aime que toi pour toujours.

Laissant, stade de la gauche.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 26, 2011)

ca$hcropper said:


> Well from what I read you sound like the most wanted man on lace & frills you lucky bastard haha


Yeah as a shopping buddy, or for fashion advice and redecorating. Never for romance. woe is me.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Dec 26, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Yeah as a shopping buddy, or for fashion advice and redecorating. Never for romance. woe is me.


Maybe so but your the one invited to sleep overs, pillofights with hotties in panties, and wasn't someone gonna slinshot their panties in your face?
I still say your the lucky guy on this thread lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 26, 2011)

april said:


> Eww heroin chic is so last week  lol wft buddy why??? eww men should have love handles not poking ribs
> No thanks i prefer my men chizzled and fuzzy if i wanted to fuck a skeleton with barely any body hair i could have


I've got love handles and I try to grow my facial and body hair... 

Except of course the handles are a little on the soft side...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> April, you got it in one. I swear I couldn't tell if they were flirting or fight half the time. No, I think they were flirting all the time.Shan-Shan, I really don't know, I just turned around a second and they all kind of piled in there...Today (yeah, my legs look a bit chunky... It's the forcing of the christmas food...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is absolutely nothing wrong with your legs my love...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol Shan-Shan, you're biased, but Thankyou x I'm going to gymnastics today to get started with those Christmas lbs.

I hope Crypty willl be nice and stay. Whatever discrepancy has occurred between him and lady April will be resolved <3 Sorry if it's not my business but he just popped into this thread for the first time in a while.

Hey Carne, I could romance you, maybe you're bi? In my experience bi guys get on better with girls who are also bi- maybe it's because they get the whole liking their own gender thing? Though my dear (hot) transsexual friend from high school attracted an alarming amount of straight girls and guys X3 I see him as him first (mtf) but as both genders, which he/she is fine with an I like both anyway.

Whoops, off topic.

I wanna see some pretty doilies in here :3


Ooh, and dollies. Victorian dolls in pretty dresses. Maybe that was an influence on me long ago. I never liked or played with it but I had a porcelain doll from my grandpa when I was about 7 years old. She wore something like this and had red hair:







The Peter Pan collar.... By Baby the Stars Shine Bright







A dress by label Mary Magdalene.


----------



## Airwave (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol Shan-Shan, you're biased, but Thankyou x I'm going to gymnastics today to get started with those Christmas lbs.
> 
> I hope Crypty willl be nice and stay. Whatever discrepancy has occurred between him and lady April will be resolved <3 Sorry if it's not my business but he just popped into this thread for the first time in a while.
> 
> ...


A transsexual living in the inner city? He must get terrorised. Or does he live in a nice area?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

No he lives in a pretty average working class area. Why would he get harassed, he's hot so straight guys are attracted to him and women love him too.

Ordinary gay men aren't so safe on my side though- a few years ago a gay man was gunned down about 700ft from my house.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Dec 27, 2011)

Always look at the hands and feet, guys.

hahaha just kidding... no but really.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

But really, he has wonderful hands... Trust me

Very, wonderful talented hands.

Whoah.

My god he touches and me just a tiny bit and I'm at his mercy. Holy shit.

I lol at how he said 'someone please remind me I'm supposed to be gay' all the while. But meh, it was short lived and no feelings for me. Pure lust, not romance... So short...

He was incredibl popular. No time for me. 

He did like to tease though, because he knew the things he could do and that he could have anyone he wanted. I introduced him to my mother at a gallery exhibition of my work and he secretly slipped his hands below and out of sight. The bastard. I have never fought so hard to keep talking with a straight face.

Arrg. Fuck it. Need to take a shower again.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to know how am I biased..?

And Kuroi as weird and kinky as it may sound... Could you PM me a picture of your feet..?

I has my reasons...


[video=youtube;R8NFkP293xA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8NFkP293xA[/video]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 27, 2011)

Heres one of mine no charge 

size 28


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>





Saw these man panties today and immediately thought of you and your picture, I had to buy them...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Shan-Shan, that's fucking awesome! And it's the Joker in my bra, too!

Look what my friend found


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I would like to know how am I biased..?
> 
> And Kuroi as weird and kinky as it may sound... Could you PM me a picture of your feet..?
> 
> ...


You are biased because you like me ^^ You'd say you like my squish ^^;;

But seriously, the matching man panties are fantastic! <3

Feet? I hate feets... You can see these feets 







I keep them soft and callous-free... not always best for a dancer but I hate feets so if they're going to be on me they have to be nice. I had super flat feet but intense pointe exercises have fixed that a little. My arches are much nicer these days :3


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Heres one of mine no charge
> 
> size 28
> 
> View attachment 1957522


woodsmaneh, what the fuck? I didn't have a foot phobia before. Now I do. _ Madre de dios!_


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Shan-Shan, that's fucking awesome! And it's the Joker in my bra, too!
> 
> Look what my friend found



I like the outfit, I'm not too hot on the handbag tho.



xKuroiTaimax said:


> You are biased because you like me ^^ You'd say you like my squish ^^;;
> 
> But seriously, the matching man panties are fantastic! <3
> 
> ...


It's not really being fair on me to say that I'd say it just because I like you... 

Either way thank you for liking my matching man panties...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

*reads again* I didn't mean to say you are being intentionally dishonest or anything 

Yeah, I shouldn't have worn pink leopard print, especially when nothing else matches. I got a little black and white handbag for christmas so i have something to match that outfit now. Unusually for a girl, I don't have that many bags and shoes, but I see why some people *cough* my mama *cough* have so many. 

On the bag, lol:






And you can see a little Chuck Taylor keyring in the full body picture... I got that in Amsterdam. A week later I saw the most conservative-middle-class-looking woman ever with just that keyring on the bus, she looked over at me rolling up and staring at the keyring, then at my keyring Awkward, then cheeky smile as she double zips the shit in her bag XD


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

I blame my couple years of Fashion studies for even picking up on the bag being out of place in the photo... No straight man should ever think to himself "well that handbag doesn't match her outfit now does it..?" or say it out loud...

And I do like your squish...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 27, 2011)

No but many times I have found the rug does not match the curtains LOL


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2011)

Check out MY feet!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh, hi! :3 Welcome to my boudoir, Frillseeker. You have alot of pages to go through 0_o
> 
> Show us pretty things and cool clothes and you may pass.



Shit! If this is gonna be THAT kind of party, I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Please don't 0_o

How about you go find some pictures of panties you'd like to see me in, instead?

Keep it frilly and creative :3


----------



## april (Dec 27, 2011)

Some pretty silk dresses


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish you two would just get it over with and meet up, take some cool pics (no nasty) and let us see what all the hubub is about. I can't be alone in this desire.


----------



## april (Dec 27, 2011)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> I wish you two would just get it over with and meet up, take some cool pics (no nasty) and let us see what all the hubub is about. I can't be alone in this desire.


Muffin who are these comments directed at? lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm up for it If April is... Well, the more I think about it the more I feel intimidated, like the pro would show me how it's done ^^;

Thankyou for rescuing us; there shall be no tasteless fucking of the snacks... 

Pretty dresses. I'm waiting for the summer so we may see you in such a garment<3

Ooh, and I need a pair of these!


----------



## kystoner (Dec 27, 2011)

can i watch lol


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 27, 2011)

april said:


> Muffin who are these comments directed at? lol



UM..........that would be you and Kurio. Who else .


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Please don't 0_o
> 
> How about you go find some pictures of panties you'd like to see me in, instead?
> 
> Keep it frilly and creative :3


Not a fan of the Beastie Boys, eh?

I would love to see you, or April, in something like this!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the angles on this. Kuroi, with your small waist, you would blow this up!


----------



## april (Dec 27, 2011)

kystoner said:


> can i watch lol


Not this time, safety goggles ruin the mood


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll take the pictures.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'll take the pictures.


Bless your heart bud. Bless your heart.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 27, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> I'll take the pictures.


pay per view livestream!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't get a reference yet again ^^;

April's slimmer, she'd look alot better in the sheer black number x

I can't legitimately call myself a fan- I adore Make Some Noise and Sabotage though x

Carne, we look forward to it; then April and I will take turns sitting on you whilst the other holds the camera


----------



## jeeba (Dec 27, 2011)

How about these?I think they would look phenomanal.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 27, 2011)

Lace up garter belt panties with bows... I like the sound of that! Maybe I should try white underwear more. I shave but I'd feel just a little too insecure and exposed with that sheer gusset lol

April can do the whole confidence thing *bows to her*

Yup, my black corset has detachable garter clips, but my torso is so short it covers up nice panties. I like my garter belt but it's a but cluttered with panties underneath and I feel a bit shy with just a thong on under. Posing for you guys and showing you is one thing but Actually moving around while having my picture taken in the pink corset and thong was... Awkward.

In short I need to get me some garter panties.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 27, 2011)

i thank you both would look good in that you in white and april in black lordy lordy


----------



## Beansly (Dec 27, 2011)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Not a fan of the Beastie Boys, eh?
> 
> I would love to see you, or April, in something like this!
> 
> ...


It actually this comedian Mantan Moreland
[video=youtube;YZ0B6kvFy-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ0B6kvFy-k&amp;feature=related[/video]

But seriously,
[video=youtube;jGQ-ISsDm8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=jGQ-ISsDm8M[/video]


----------



## april (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL grab ur bong and have a watch, some funny ass shit right here  [video=youtube;evA-R9OS-Vo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evA-R9OS-Vo[/video]


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> It actually this comedian Mantan Moreland
> [video=youtube;YZ0B6kvFy-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ0B6kvFy-k&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> But seriously,
> [video=youtube;jGQ-ISsDm8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&amp;NR=1&amp;v=jGQ-ISsDm8M[/video]


I actually knew that about Mantan, but MOST people only know the sample from the freak freak! I 'fin LOVE Gene Wilder and Cleavon Little!!!! "'scuse me, while I whip this out!"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Lolness, April ^^ *baked* 

Hey, I just realized in your avatar, the hoop earrings look kind of like plugs...

I thought I'd lost this but I found it in my old purse and it's in today







On the subject of accessories i have some new cheap but cute little bracelet charms and a small surprise for two of you.


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lolness, April ^^ *baked*
> 
> Hey, I just realized in your avatar, the hoop earrings look kind of like plugs...
> 
> ...


LOL no plugs for this lady, i prefer a more natural look, my current hoops are much smaller.
Cute pic sweety.
I have 2 awesome charm bracelets, both are pure silver , one is about 40 years ol and the other is maybe 20, such unique charms, but a bitch to find new ones but i've been lucky and found a few at antique stores, oh do i ever love antique stores, so many cool things!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry for the stoned rambling XP I would only go up another 2-4mm at most but I know they're not for everyone . Thankyou, I saw the swallow later cut tunnel in a shop by the beach and fell in love with the little birdie <3

Antiques Stores :3 Have you seen that annoying British show Antiques Roadshow? It worries me that I'm so mesmerised by all the shinies, paintings, teasets, cameos... 

You should definitely visit Camden's antiques markets and vintage stores with me xx

Nom nom psychosis cheese x strawberry kush. Yay.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nom nom psychosis cheese x strawberry kush. Yay.


...strawpsycheekushberry


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Sorry for the stoned rambling XP I would only go up another 2-4mm at most but I know they're not for everyone . Thankyou, I saw the swallow later cut tunnel in a shop by the beach and fell in love with the little birdie <3
> 
> Antiques Stores :3 Have you seen that annoying British show Antiques Roadshow? It worries me that I'm so mesmerised by all the shinies, paintings, teasets, cameos...
> 
> ...


LOL of course i watch the antique roadshow, have for years but i find myself utterly confused when they appraise the item in question lol.

I live in rural canada, antiques stores are everywhere, u just need a good eye and doing some research helpslol i had a job that required me to purchase gold and silver and learning how to identify the markings and test for purity are awesome skills  







My bracelets, my fav charms are the lobster trap( it contains a mini red lobster lol ) also the snowmobile  They belonged to my grandmother and mother


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

So beautiful an sentimental- thanks for showing us April :3

Oh my, I'm watching an adaptation of Great Expectations for the first time. I think I'm falling for Pip in his lovely suit 

He's sexier on screen than in this still







Ok, so he's a Burberry model. I didn't know this when I saw him. He looks much better with out the tight tops and smoothed back hair. He's only rumoured to be gay but I like gay men anyway; I like clean looking manly _or_ pretty men, but pretty doesn't mean permatan odd facial hair and questionable man makeup-camp. He is a nice mix of pretty and handsome, though his lips look a bit too Angelina Jolie occasionally XD







Oh my, now he's in a short red velvet tailcoat...Holy crap... *fans self*


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i have a prince albert accesorie its nice looking


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Something with Prince Albert on it? That old prune?

*googles*

OH. *facepalm*


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

don't now if this is frill but this scarf turned into a dress at some point what do you girls think of it. Its like a peice of cloth that can be worn 100 different ways i don't know 


[video=youtube;UerJaThrUFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UerJaThrUFM[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I had something like that but it was fluffy and only really for a scarf/hood/shawl, not a bigger piece of fabric like that. Ooh.

Stay online, I have something for you.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Thanks for sharing! I had something like that but it was fluffy and only really for a scarf/hood/shawl, not a bigger piece of fabric like that. Ooh.
> 
> Stay online, I have something for you.


ohh
makes me feel special but i am going to the bar be back later


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

For NeerNeer: Lady boxers













For RyRy













Hope you likies x


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

my wife got me boxers for christmas they don't look as good on me as your do on you


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

what a bout white boxers on girls thats sexie too or just white mabee a lil ruffle but not to much


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

call me crazy but loose fitting male cut boxers for men look good on gals, and whittie tighties dont even look good on kids


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i dont know, if she is fine enough, anything looks good on a butifull women she could be in a bum suit n stilll rock that shit.... but i like the cookie monster kinda wana give him a cookie.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Dec 28, 2011)

Smokin' X, just smokin'.


----------



## kystoner (Dec 28, 2011)

i would kiss grouchy right in the mouth lol!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Oscar the Grouch ^^ But they did have cookie monster panties but I didn't get them. If they're still there, I'll get them next time.

Thankyou Rob <3 I hope you get your lady some pretty panties in return. I love girl boxers but I wear my crush T-bird's boxers to bed and his nice newer cotton ones as loose shorts under a tshirt with tights lol. No one tells the difference *shh*

Personally I think they look better than these 'proper' shorts.

http://www.soompi.com/forums/topic/59424-girls-wearing-boxers/page__st__20?



http://nottambulo-.tumblr.com/post/4561184535/i-wear-my-boyfriends-boxers-in-fact-i-am-right

Thump Easy I do have one pari of plain white panties and one pair of plain shorts. The shorts were a bit... meh. The panties are alright. But I think it takes a real special something to properly show off white underwear. Ask April  Wow, never used that smilie before. I'm not sure what to make of it.

I'm showing you my new sparkly things, some are gift and some I picked up in the sales tomorrow. I kept my 'sales shopping' to under $30 XD Grandma wanted us to have some quality time <3


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

kinda like this


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Hehe ^^



I say it's smoke time again


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

not cool without there permission


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

uber cute but still not cool


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

cool.........


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol privacy doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2011)

PLease do not post pictures of ex's or friends and family without their consent, sorry but they will be removed for their privacy


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

but thier is no faces...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

thats not fair if they posted me naked idd be okay with it


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Lol privacy doesn't exist anymore.


but we can still have respect and give privacy to the ones we used to love


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> but thier is no faces...


What if this was ur sister, daughter or even mother have some respect for other people , wow can't believe i even gotta say this


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i wouldnt do that nude pics thats a no but flesh shots with no pic n well do u want to see sexie pics


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

april said:


> What if this was ur sister, daughter or even mother have some respect for other people , wow can't believe i even gotta say this



id be like HELL YA MOM GIT IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

I was going to put these in kurois cosplay thread, but I think I'll leave them here instead.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

well shit i cant see them?? im out i shoot a lil bit of skinn n i get introuble my mom wanting to post on hear see what u did!!!!! MOM STOP PLEASE NO ONE WANTS TO SEE YOU please .... man im out my mom keeps tring to post..


----------



## april (Dec 28, 2011)

This was not suppose to be a thread about panty shots, to me lace and frills is so much more than having the members of this site know what my entire panty collection looks like. I think i'm just gonna stick to modding this thread from now on


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

I try searching for some lace but of course I end up finding some weird shit roflmao.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my god... What happened while I was away?

Thump Easy, we don't need sexy or nude pics from you, we want to see cool clothes shown off. If my girl boxers prompted this, then I'm sorry everyone. I just wanted a little fun for Cannabineer and RyantheRhino, not a massacre...

I didn't see but I hope no one is posting pictures of someone in a compromising position without their permission or to spite them. That's kind of... sick.

And I wanted to come and announce happily a new girl on VF has just added me. She is stunning and I'm flattered just by the fact she thinks I'm worth her time, so that made me feel nice.

Sorry if I fucked it up again...


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 28, 2011)

I dare you to pinch her butt. Go on. I double dare you.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

well as i recall i was invited buy you xkuroi Taimax but im sorry no faces were shown except the one i got know she aint worried about pantie shots just like u aint the diffrence is well it get turned around im sorry just like my layer put it if you go around selling sex on the corner your a prostitute but if your in a porno you r a profesional the diffrence is well i didnt get what he was saying he had to tell me in this fashion if you sell weed your a drug dealer but if you facilitate a medicine and a transaction to renburt the farmer for his tym expenses n labor than you are a care taker the diffrence is i still wasnt shure were he was going with that but im the bad guy in this form sorry ill be heading out how can i deleat all my post?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

how do i delete my self???? i looked on profile i cant find it..


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 28, 2011)

You can't. All you can do is quit posting. hint hint.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> well as i recall i was invited buy you xkuroi Taimax but im sorry no faces were shown except the one i got know she aint worried about pantie shots just like u aint the diffrence is well it get turned around im sorry just like my layer put it if you go around selling sex on the corner your a prostitute but if your in a porno you r a profesional the diffrence is well i didnt get what he was saying he had to tell me in this fashion if you sell weed your a drug dealer but if you facilitate a medicine and a transaction to renburt the farmer for his tym expenses n labor than you are a care taker the diffrence is i still wasnt shure were he was going with that but im the bad guy in this form sorry ill be heading out how can i deleat all my post?


You don't have to leave x

What I was trying to get across was this thread is for alternative fashion, cosplay, accessories and all thing lacy and frilly. This includes 17-1900 fashion and lingerie, and yes there are lots of pictures of panties.The emphasis is on what's being worn though.

The same way you got more into the posting of sexy imagery side of things, *I *crossed the line with the thong pic I put up a while ago. *Everyone was totally right to call me out on it*. The same way when others posted upskirts, the emphasis was more on pussy that the underwear covering it. Fair enough.

You don't have to go, it as just the lewd comments and stuff... Like I was ranting about in the Nudity thread, you can have naughtiness without it becoming just... porn. Some of my pictures I think are fine or tasteful and I think some i've posted in the past have been too off topic and not suitable. April is doing her job as well.

You don't have to go anywhere, but onto google to find me a frilly blouse, ok xx

Sorry everyone *smacks self around the head with a rolled up newspaper*

And April, If I was speaking out of turn too much for you, I'm sorry too. I just know how much they all adore you 

x

EDIT: There was no need for that. It just needs to 'cool off' in here. That was really unnecessary.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> i know how take this banned


So this is your answer? Being an asshole?


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

What an ugly penis.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

well that what it is i glad you liked it...am i banned yet


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> What an ugly penis.


Did you notice how he had to press down to make it look bigger? People with small dicks shouldn't get fat.


----------



## mak (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


your kitty just winked at me


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Did you notice how he had to press down to make it look bigger? People with small dicks shouldn't get fat.


yeah, and how the picture was taken at a weird angle to make it look bigger lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

You don't have to make yourself banned! Just post/talk about lace and frills and panties if you want without going too onto the smutty side. _*I*_&#8203; need to be told off for what I post every so often too, so please don't take it like double standards are being used here. Like I said, you don't have to go, or post anything vulgar, we can still have fun in this thread.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You don't have to leave x
> 
> What I was trying to get across was this thread is for alternative fashion, cosplay, accessories and all thing lacy and frilly. This includes 17-1900 fashion and lingerie, and yes there are lots of pictures of panties.The emphasis is on what's being worn though.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the pic with my name 

Don't smack yourself on the head... I'll happily smack you... but elsewhere...

and some might call it a spanking...

I'm not saying that I'd be happy about it...

But If you've been a naughty girl I really think I should be the one to hand it out...





Please..?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

if you cold look back and see noone is e looking for you


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You don't have to make yourself banned! Just post/talk about lace and frills and panties if you want without going too onto the smutty side. _*I*_&#8203; need to be told off for what I post every so often too, so please don't take it like double standards are being used here. Like I said, you don't have to go, or post anything vulgar, we can still have fun in this thread.


Hard to have fun when you just skipped right past the wolf pictures without so much as a howl.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> yeah, and how the picture was taken at a weird angle to make it look bigger lol.


and if you used his hand in the pic as a reference, it wasn't very big at all, lol


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i do magic wounders with it lolz


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

am i band yet...


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

you know if you gripped that thing it would disappear in your hand.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> For NeerNeer: Lady boxers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why are there no manufacturers of reg grundies that put patterns of goats on womens underwear..?

Life is so unfair...


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

you wish you had that n so does mist green lolz stop haten n enjoy the site


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> you wish you had that n so does mist green lolz stop haten n enjoy the site


it looked like you polished the helmet, lol. the head was all shiny, lol


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> you wish you had that n so does mist green lolz stop haten n enjoy the site


I'll enjoy the site when you put your purple vienna sausage away.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

okay hahahaha i willl im over it sorry


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

i had a ring onit it a prince albert thank u.... no more my girls realy gona kill me... im out


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

thump easy said:


> you wish you had that n so does mist green lolz stop haten n enjoy the site


Meh... Mine is 7 long and 5 and half round the shaft...

What is your point..?

A 7inch cock is not a big one... Get over yourself...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

yes i love it. and it looks as if i can get a good lick lolz 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> For NeerNeer: Lady boxers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

I will specifically look out for goat-shaped underwear Shan-Shan. I've seen cows and sheep, but no goats as yet... But those Oscar the Grouch panties are seriously comfy. How are your playing cards ones? They look pretty snug.

I'm still astounded you guys found lace men's underwear. I guessed some guys would like some to feel sexy in without wearing women's underwear. Maybe a gay guy (no offense), the same way I like wearing tomboyish girl boxers sometimes without actually wearing men's boxers as underwear.

I found one of my dolls... Not the red one who was wearing what looks just like typical lolita, but this one is nice too.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

god after bar hours give me dirty thoughs.................................... why

oh i know cuz im a male


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't delved into lacy underwear as of yet... But the local Lingerie lady fits many men of high standing in the community... after hours of course...

And wearing my pretties does make me feel better about myself...

And they are a little snug... I bulk up quickly when I get back into training and my thighs now want the next size up in Boxer Briefs...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I haven't delved into lacy underwear as of yet... But the local Lingerie lady fits many men of high standing in the community... after hours of course...
> 
> And wearing my pretties does make me feel better about myself...
> 
> And they are a little snug... I bulk up quickly when I get back into training and my thighs now want the next size up in Boxer Briefs...



whait what ....................


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Meh... Mine is 7 long and 5 and half round the shaft...
> 
> What is your point..?
> 
> A 7inch cock is not a big one... Get over yourself...



well ill be!!!!
excuse me with my lil seven in viena saugage im gona go to another thread with it so huu....
fucken crack me up im be a lil bit more sivilized. n go drink my tea....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

ganjames said:


> Hard to have fun when you just skipped right past the wolf pictures without so much as a howl.


Sorry ^^

I love the Horo pictures, i just had to deal with the matter at hand x

I Cosplayed her too, but not naked. I like this one, tastefully done.



There's another popular girl who cosplay her naked but she only wore the ears, which were the wrong color and just posed for a full frontal nude. I don't think she likes Spice and Wolf, i think she just wanted to be naked...

Me basically:

[video=youtube;OqahJM1caOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqahJM1caOM&amp;feature=related[/video]

Okay, moving the rest to the Cosplay thread x

But for now, I think i'd better roll my bedtime fattie.

EDIT: Hey, Thump Easy, I like tea. I'll see if there's a tea thread to bump. If not I'm starting Tea and Cake, for teas, cakes, biscuits, tablecloths, doilies and pretty crockery only x


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

k love ya...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> whait what ....................


What is wrong..?


----------



## ganjames (Dec 28, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;OqahJM1caOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqahJM1caOM&amp;feature=related[/video]
> 
> Okay, moving the rest to the Cosplay thread x


Awhhh wook at her face after she gets her pets.

Ok, to the cosplay thread.. I think I put up some more misa earlier.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> lacy underwear as of yet... But the local Lingerie lady fits many men of high standing in the community... after hours of course...



but i am comforted by the fact that someone gets do a girl wearing wolf ears lolz .... kuori


... not really but i would give it a try if my girl wanted lolz


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 28, 2011)

I am intrigued. Shan-Shan in Lace...

Glad you liked RyRy ^^ I'm glad it's calmed back down in here, too.

Do ask her if she'd like to play dress up. She might find it fun and liberating x

I tend to wear wolf ears because I feel like they _should _&#8203;be there, 24/7


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I haven't delved into lacy underwear as of yet... But the local Lingerie lady fits many men of high standing in the community... after hours of course...
> 
> And wearing my pretties does make me feel better about myself...
> 
> And they are a little snug... I bulk up quickly when I get back into training and my thighs now want the next size up in Boxer Briefs...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I don't have anything lacy... or else I'd be more than happy to oblige mate...


----------



## Beansly (Dec 28, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Heard of MENSA a little while back I think it was a little higher up the ladder than an enriched play time...


HEY! I just saw this lol wtf dude? 
All it means is that in 6th grade I had an IQ of 130+....I wasn't bragging. Shit, I was having trouble with circle graphs lmao 
_menso_...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;6ErjMEIrxd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6ErjMEIrxd8#t=87 s[/video]

[video=youtube;OUegmEJmcTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUegmEJmcTM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> [video=youtube;6ErjMEIrxd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6ErjMEIrxd8#t=87 s[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;OUegmEJmcTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUegmEJmcTM[/video]


Damn!!! that is one UGLY bitch, lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

A sweet treat for the ladies... 


and others... Fair is fair, I don't discriminate like that...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

Mmmmmm... Sexy....


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

look what your pics do kuroi... too much skin and some dude goes wang trigger happy. 
you gotta watch the camel toe and ass pics that have nothing to do with the thread title, they set off the crazies who join on the 4000th post and dont get the thread's intent. 
that was one wang i'd like to forget...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

I said I'm sorry 

They were just grainy pics of cotton undies, nothing sexy looking. Sorry guys...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

Kuroi... You is sexy looking...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Shan-Shan, but no one's told me that in real life. I don't know if can consider myself in creased cotton polar bear shorts as 'sexy' or not. Fdd was going on about how average I look and they're low quality pictures etc... Nothing sexy.

I just wanted to show NeerNeer and Ry Ry the panties I was wearing for them. Like I said, the Oscar ones are pretty comfy and surprisingly nice fit. Might go back and get some more while they're cheap.

I'm glad you like wearing pretty man panties if they make you feel good x

You're too good to me Shan-Shan though... Seriously.... x


----------



## jeeba (Dec 29, 2011)

This might not be real life Kuroi,But I think you are very attractive.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Thankyou Jeeba... 

Sorry the polar bear and sesame street undies caused such a fuss.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

Kuroi I know that over the internet does make a difference to how you may take a compliment... But... 

You are real... yes..?

I am real... Yes..?


And it doesn't matter if you're wearing a creased pair of polar bear underwear or all dolled up with your layers and patterns and lace etc..


You are a very attractive young woman that one day I hope will make me some pancakes... 

When I buy my plane tickets I hope you'll hold up your end of it... or at least go shopping with me...


and as a final note Your pictures aren't the ones that caused a fuss, that nob jockey that couldn't keep his prick in his pants caused a fuss... What kind of guy posts pictures of his tackle trying to show off when he has a girl anyway..?


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 29, 2011)

A desperate one.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Shan-Shan. When we go shopping. You are so being my changing room assistant <3

Sorry everyone, back to business x


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

That top one looks nice, prim and proper... the very thing for young lady...

and the second one there... is gorgeous...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Ultimate shopping buddy ^^ You have good taste


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 29, 2011)

Why thank you...

That much is obvious by my adoration of you...


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 29, 2011)

Some crazy shenanigans happened while I was gone, from the gist I get I'm glad I wasnt around


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I found the following on the Internet!
"Man arrested for standing over a goat while wearing women's underwear". 
Just ... wow.
cn

<edit> Looks like I missed all the fun! Dang. 
But reading the comments was a consolation!


----------



## jeeba (Dec 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I found the following on the Internet!
> "Man arrested for standing over a goat while wearing women's underwear".
> Just ... wow.
> cn
> ...


I will never look at a bag of potato chips the same way again.


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


>


Nice cock.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Nice cock.


Ohhhhhh my keyboard! Ew.

...It is pretty fat, but I don't like the way it leans to the left. cn


----------



## ...... (Dec 29, 2011)

kuroi I just got back from the mall and seen some girl that looked like your twin.I was bout to scream kuroi lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Lolz,If you yelled at me in the middle of the mall, would it be reasonable for me to run up and hug you, if we're going to be publicly inappropriate :3

Lookies... Shiny things







The chain is plated, but the teeny teapot is porcelain ^^


----------



## april (Dec 29, 2011)

Luv the cupcake bracelet/chain , i've actualy been looking for something like that  super cute


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

Isn't it? :3 Thankies

I was so happy to find those charms, coming to just under $4 for the 4. If I were to buy something along the same lines from the litle boutique things...







That'll be $65 please 

I wouldn't mind if it were for a piece of 'proper jewelry', not novelty cupcakes. I work a jewelry stall, so I see alot of nice sparklies; sometimes I get some for modeling them, but I have the expensive stuff for special occasions. The rest of the time it's cheap kooky jewelry I really love. ^^


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 29, 2011)

If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to share another photo from the Playing Cards shoot. Perhaps I should make it a weekly thing?

But if people are going to flash cocks, I shall refrain @[email protected]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If you wouldn't mind, I'd like to share another photo from the Playing Cards shoot. Perhaps I should make it a weekly thing?
> 
> But if people are going to flash cocks, I shall refrain @[email protected]


 who is flashing roosters?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

Some of us just have flashy, yeah. cn
<edit> It's a flash drive ...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> who is flashing roosters?


Found one ... cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Dec 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;KVSFhBncBTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVSFhBncBTU[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Dec 29, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I found the following on the Internet!
> "Man arrested for standing over a goat while wearing women's underwear".
> Just ... wow.
> cn
> ...


Where did you find my facebook picture?


----------



## ganjames (Dec 29, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> [video=youtube;KVSFhBncBTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVSFhBncBTU[/video]


Nick Park is so cool, I love that clay stop motion shit. Used to watch the Wallace and Gromit films all the time when I was little.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 30, 2011)

I love Shaun the Sheep :3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 30, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I love Shaun the Sheep :3


Bloody sheeps... always get more love than the humble goat...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 30, 2011)

Waiting for the picture from the card shoot..............if you don't post it I will hold my breath......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't die Woodsmaneh!! @[email protected]

Shan-Shan, I will do all the goat-loving x

Okies, I hope this isn't too bad.She did take some pervy on-your-back-mouth-open shots but I thought they were too _wrong_ and deleted them. I like pretty sexy, cute sexy and fun/tongue in cheek sexy. I suppose she was in that sort of mood because she'd done a topless fetish shoot with another girl the week before. *shudder*


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 30, 2011)

That corset is really pretty from the back...

Your face looks so sad tho...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Dec 30, 2011)

We came up with the scenario of a lost or unrequiting lover. The joker represents her/my heart being played with. The game of cards all the nuances of a relationship. I had a few 'staring out the window longingly' shots and they would have broken your heart. I was thinking about T-bird. We were in his house. In rooms I'd slept in with him. The photographer was complimenting my acting, but what I was feeling was real. I was in the middle of Ali of self analysis. I was thinking do I look pretty? If so, why am I still not enough for him? I wanted to crawl through the mirror and find him on the other side. Sorry. I can't get him out of my mind.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 30, 2011)

Who are you saying sorry to..?


----------



## kystoner (Dec 31, 2011)

i get to try my new strain tonight g13x endless sky both from dr.greenthumb hoping it smokes as good as it smell and looks


----------



## april (Dec 31, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i get to try my new strain tonight g13x endless sky both from dr.greenthumb hoping it smokes as good as it smell and looks


I hope u get right fucked up  lol Happy New Year muffin


----------



## kystoner (Dec 31, 2011)

heres a few pics of the night i chopped and of the nug im rolling up to try


----------



## jeeba (Dec 31, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> We came up with the scenario of a lost or unrequiting lover. The joker represents her/my heart being played with. The game of cards all the nuances of a relationship. I had a few 'staring out the window longingly' shots and they would have broken your heart. I was thinking about T-bird. We were in his house. In rooms I'd slept in with him. The photographer was complimenting my acting, but what I was feeling was real. I was in the middle of Ali of self analysis. I was thinking do I look pretty? If so, why am I still not enough for him? I wanted to crawl through the mirror and find him on the other side. Sorry. I can't get him out of my mind.


Wait!My names not T_bird!


----------



## kystoner (Dec 31, 2011)

i hope so to if not i know i can count on my trainwreck x greatwhite it never fails ill up one up in smoke just for you


----------



## april (Dec 31, 2011)

kystoner said:


> i hope so to if not i know i can count on my trainwreck x greatwhite it never fails ill up one up in smoke just for you


And the bowl i`m gonna puff on after i post this is 4 u muffin, cheers 

Oh those are beautiful buds! well done


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2012)

kystoner said:


> i get to try my new strain tonight g13x endless sky both from dr.greenthumb hoping it smokes as good as it smell and looks


Endless sky is right on and so is his Big Laughing. Hummmm G13 heard a lot of shit talk about it, not how it smokes but is it the real G13. Anyway enjoy...


----------



## kystoner (Jan 1, 2012)

i dont know if its the real g13 all i know is ever bean pop a male but one out of ten and she was not much to talk about so i used the males to make my own new strains endless sky was just my first go round and let me tell you it was pretty damn good


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

FUCKING FUCKER.

So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.

So I get in the bath for 3 hours, feel for a moment I'm worth the expensive soaps and body butter. Get my hair done etc.

We were texting while I was in the bath and stuff. Everything seemed fine.

As I type I'm in my red garter belt, black stockings and polkadot undies. I've missed out on all the New Year's Day family shows on the one day my dad is around for the night while I was getting ready for him...

AND THE FUCKER SUDDENLY TEXTS ME TO SAY HE IS TOO HUNGOVER TO SEE ME.

FUCK.

NOT AGAIN.

EVERY SINGLE DAMN FUCKING TIME. I knew it wasn't worth the bother. Just have to sheepishly get changed, go downstairs and tell my mother I'll be in tonight after all.

It's a fucking slap in the face, like something telling me 'who the fuck do you think you are, no one wants you.' I feel stupid making myself look all nice for him.

It's always fucking me that gets stood up, or they forget I exist the next day or flat out reject me in the first place. You know what, the last option seems the least painful now.

FUCK IT.

/Rant


----------



## april (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCKING FUCKER.
> 
> So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.
> 
> ...



Aww sweety i'm sorry  Sounds to me like u should call some girl friends and still go out, fuck him, don't answer his text anymore, do urself a favour and read this thread again, read ur own words, seriously he's not worth the effort and pain. Are u not on a dating site for ur area? if not u should be  I was when i was close to ur age, made many male and female friends, lol not what u think with the girls, only friends. Sorry sweety but ur setting urself up every time u allow this asshat to play with ur emotions, he knows u would literaly do anything for him and he's using this to satisfy his own empty feelings. Sorry but u need to cut this one loss and move on for ur own good sweety.

sending u hugs and snuggles xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

you guys need to text me...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCKING FUCKER.
> 
> So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've ever wanted to bitch slap you (metaphorically speaking). He is a control freak and is manipulating you. As long as he can fuck with your self-confidence he has control over you. It's not about your looks. You are a very beautiful woman. And this coming from a 6+ on the kinsey scale full blown (no pun intended) homosexual. You take my breath away sometimes. But.... you have some self image issues and he knows this and is using it to keep you on the hook. He is a very flawed individual. Once again, this is a toxic relationship. Get out of it. 

If I were in your neck of the woods I would drag your ass out of that house and take your ass shopping. We'd bitch about men and bad hair days.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Kuroi, he seems to be the Lucy to your Charlie. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks April.

I tried the girls. No one's interested. I just called around and It's too late for me to be allowed out now.

Sorry, so sorry for raving here again. I seriously thought I meant more to him. I don't know what to do. I'm scared the same will happen on a dating site- guys just looking for someone easy to manipulate. I'm a fucking trouble magnet. Last night am older man tried to drag me off the street into his apartment. Tonight I get rejected again. 

I was wearing fucking combat pants and a hoodie again. You see me put all my panty shots up here, you see me flirting all the time; I wouldn't be surprised if half of you think I'm some dirty whore. That's not how it is. I'm sick of that voice dictating that the only arms I should ever feel around me are those of some sick old man. It wouldn't even be so bad if it was because they thought I was attractive. No. I was just _available. _My first time was taken from me, it's as if I was asking for all this bullshit but I never. I swear to god, all you thinking I set myself up for this, I didn't.

I'm sorry again. I know a pot forum isn't the most 'appropriate' place to vent but I don't even feel I tell my psychologist some of this stuff. I'm ashamed of it. The less I feel worth something the more I find myself locked in a stall somewhere and _just not caring. _I've stopped reporting shit, because I feel like I'm a waste of police time.

I'm sorry. I have a headache from crying but I still think a bowl of soya ice cream is called for now. Calming down.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, fuck. I'm going to shut up about it now.

NeerNeer, I love you. April, you're the big sister I never had. Carne...so are you, and I am most deeply flattered.

I'm going to try and stop crying before it makes my hair all frizzy.

No more tears. Everyone parties in this thread, now. I've got dairy free ice cream and an ounce and a half of kush and power plant to smoke. Everything's shitty but screw that for now. Take your clothes off, put your nice clothes on, bring a bottle, pack a bong.

Thanks guys. Now don't let me drag you down, have fun x


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

you need to stop playing with players n find someone that likes you for u.. thats fucked up.. man if i was single woohoo... your to pritty for a dumb ass...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't 'go after players'. Honestly. I had feelings for this guy thinking he was genuine. I'm not attracted to 'dysfunctional bad boys' because then I really would have been literally asking for trouble. I want someone who wants me for me, but I've yet to encounter such a person, in person. Rapists don't count lol.

Anyway, we're supposed to be partying- I think I'll roll another twister- do you like this one? :3


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

shit i woke up drinking to get over the hang over lolz... its gona be a good day..


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCKING FUCKER.
> 
> So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.
> 
> ...


wow i havnt even been reading this thread for that long but damn !!! IM a dude and even i though tthis guy is a complete fuckin twat , dont let him fuck you about , remove that pricks number out ya phone , go get dressed up go out and have a great laugh dance with all the guys and have a playfull night ,turn them all down when they try anything other than dancing and banter .. you will end up feeling great and the next time your out , guys will flock


----------



## ganjames (Jan 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> This is the first time I've ever wanted to bitch slap you (metaphorically speaking). He is a control freak and is manipulating you. As long as he can fuck with your self-confidence he has control over you. It's not about your looks. You are a very beautiful woman. *And this coming from a 6+ on the kinsey scale full blown (no pun intended) homosexual.* You take my breath away sometimes. But.... you have some self image issues and he knows this and is using it to keep you on the hook. He is a very flawed individual. Once again, this is a toxic relationship. Get out of it.
> 
> If I were in your neck of the woods I would drag your ass out of that house and take your ass shopping. We'd bitch about men and bad hair days.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 1, 2012)

uhhh...no.

Who the fuck wears red nails with pink tulle and feathers? Dear god that queen needs an intervention.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> uhhh...no.
> 
> Who the fuck wears red nails with pink tulle and feathers? Dear god that queen needs an intervention.


Well excuseeeeeeeee me!

That's what google images thinks a flamboyant gay guy looks like.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Pic reminds me of ... cn


----------



## Beansly (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCKING FUCKER.
> 
> So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.
> 
> ...


Morning Kuroi-chan, Happiest New Year to you sweetheart!

First off, I would like to apologize on behalf of my gender. What an inconsiderate jerk! Nobody deserves that. Men are so stupid sometimes. Our egos are so fragile that we'll take any chance we can get to fortify it. I know you must feel foolish because you thought he cared about you. I hope you know that my criticisms of him aren't tacit criticism of your judgment. I think you're great, and from what I know about you, I think your beautiful inside and out.
The fact that he called you bitching about the 'crazy girls' he's dated should've been a red flag. Us guys don't have the same social network that women have, because we aren't as open with our feelings with our friends. so when we get our little feelings hurt, we don't have anyone to talk to and we keep it all inside.... OR we keep a girl around in our front pocket that we can unload on when we need a shoulder to cry on or an easy lay.
At the very least, he doesn't appreciate you. Have you ever told him the stuff you tell us? About how you feel about him and about how excited you get when he says he wants to see you?
I bet you that the day you decide to assert yourself by leaving him is the day he realizes what he gonna lose.
I mean what's he waiting for? If he hasn't committed to you yet, he's might just be playing you. 

I'm sorry if I'm being too blunt, but I hate seeing someone I care about being taken advantage of. The only thing wrong with you is your self-image. You're a smoking hottie, you're smart, you're loyal to your man and you smoke weed. I'm ot exaggerating when I say that if there is such thing as a perfect woman, you have the potential to be it. No lie.
He's just one guy mija, and you're SOOO young still... Just cause one jerk can't see what he's got, doesn't make you unlovable. Keep your heap above water and keep chugging on!
It's not gonna be easy, but once you move on, you'll be much better off. I honestly believe things happen for a reason. If it wasn't meant to be with him, it because there's something better down the line. It's a new year, and it's time for a new perspective! 

I know that most likely nothing I say will change much inside you, but I just wanted you to know that me, a REAL person, thinks you're awesome just the way you are. Peace and love sweetheart 
Chin up. We love you.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Aw, you guys <3

Beansly, that was such a sweet post and it means alot to me. You may be on the other side of the computer screen but guys like you remind me that some tiny percentage f men I will encounter are not total assholes XP

It's a very long and complicated story with this guy, I just want to assure all of you facepalming at how juvenile it all sounds, he's not some guy I think is cute and I'm whining that my life is over because I can't have him. We run very deep. It's strange how he can blow me off yet be the kind of person who would support me and sit in a police station for a good 5 hours just for me. This ridiculous game has been going on for years. Not tit-for-tat shit either, some events that have had a huge impact on my life. This kind of says what I'm feeling to some shallow extent.

[video=youtube;KlvRW1_69sY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlvRW1_69sY[/video]

RIGHT. OK. On a lighter note, this is what happened tonight... except he didn't get a lapdance.

[video=youtube;Ci-iGQFy7ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ci-iGQFy7ms[/video]

I'm rolling a fattie. Care to join?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

yes show me lolz im leaving for realz i got a call but post.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok time for one of Kuroi's Ridiculous Diameter Doobies, just for you x


----------



## Beansly (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm smoking a few test buds of my Pre98 Bubba Kush and I'm so happy..... IT'S GOOD!!!
Such a relief... I thought I might be a shitty grower, but it's still like a week or so early and it's surprisingly good! Sorry for boasting...

I don't enough for a joint but I load another bowl. 


!!New Year's Resolution Time!!

​Alright guys, what's you New Year's resolution?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Errm... my resolution is to stop hogging the blunt when it's my turn :3


----------



## Beansly (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Errm... my resolution is to stop hogging the blunt when it's my turn :3



I'm gonna try and do all things I've been putting off for a long time. This is gonna be a good year.....I hope


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

1.3 cm across, wheee!!! *runs off to smoke*

I might be a while.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't knowabout youguys but... I be baked


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Kuroi after her Ridiculous Demeter Boobie Doobie. cn
"baked brown lacy lady"


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm back... and rolling up another with a few roaches added just for kicks. Am I just high or does the kush x cheese smell kind of... erotic? @[email protected]

I need to sneak downstairs for munchies but I'll get in trouble..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm back... and rolling up another with a few roaches added just for kicks. Am I just high or does the kush x cheese smell kind of... erotic? @[email protected]
> 
> I need to sneak downstairs for munchies but I'll get in trouble..


Let me help! (bwahahaahaaaha <cough!> <wheeeeez> ) cn
Kush smells like ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Time for another, I say


----------



## Airwave (Jan 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm back... and rolling up another with a few roaches added just for kicks. Am I just high or does the kush x cheese smell kind of... erotic? @[email protected]
> 
> I need to sneak downstairs for munchies but I'll get in trouble..


It's the cheese. Some cheese strains have a very earthy, musky scent to them.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I shall break out some more; it excites me *wagwagsniff*


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 1, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Well excuseeeeeeeee me!
> 
> That's what google images thinks a flamboyant gay guy looks like.


The Kinsey scale measure your attraction to women, not how effeminate you are. LOL



xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think I shall break out some more; it excites me *wagwagsniff*


I wish I had your connections.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 1, 2012)

Were you here, I'd be sharing with you, dearest <3


----------



## ganjames (Jan 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> The Kinsey scale measure your attraction to women, not how effeminate you are. LOL


LMFAO! well what scale measures effeminacy?


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

shit im with you guys... smoke another and a beer... HOW U FEELING? better i hope!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 1, 2012)

ganjames said:


> LMFAO! well what scale measures effeminacy?


E Network.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> E Network.


"We're getting a signal Sir ... it's strong ... 2.6 Biebers and still rising". cn


----------



## ganjames (Jan 1, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> E Network.


I bet you love the fashion police.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 1, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I bet you love the fashion police.


I only watch Chelsea Lately on E Network.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCKING FUCKER.
> 
> So after weeks of calling again, Mr Hot and Cold says he finally realizes he's been dating crazy bitches (which he has, they always break his heart) and that he would like to see me tonight.
> 
> ...


I'm truly so sorry to hear of you woes with this man Kuroi. =( If you are truly in love with him the best thing to do is to teach him how selfish and immature he has been. If not, then I think he's far more trouble then you need. Hugs and kisses Kuroi.  You can PM me any time. =)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 2, 2012)

Thankyou, Crypty :3

I'm upset, but I've stopped screaming and being hysterical for now. once again, sorry for the disruption ^^;

I shall drop by a little. I called a guy over to come and smoke with me in the park for a while. Should be more cheerful x

*nuzzlewag*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 2, 2012)

You need to take a deep breath, new years resolution #1 I will never be available to any man who stands me up. Full Stop! This needs no explanation to a beautiful young woman. You make the rules! Am I right about this ladies!! Now listen to this young lady and chill [video=youtube;0fdCuRKatjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fdCuRKatjs&feature=fvwrel[/video] by the way that is the coolest twisted joint I have ever seen, actually it's the first one I have seen, got to get out more, peace the fucking nerve of that mother fucker  Cowboy Woodsman would smarten him up a bit, go have a chat with the person in the mirror and tell her to smarten up, she deserves better than that, if that does not work go out to the park and find the biggest stick you can carry and bring it back to me so I can hit you with it.....Love is tough some times kid "O" Not to go on and on but never, ever give him a second chance, unless he has stitches to prove he was in the hospital, nervy cock, I guess you would call him a WANKER http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanker peace love and Hari Krishnah My horse said to say hi


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 2, 2012)

I think this is more in line with what you listen to and besides I love this song, it says sooo much about life[video=youtube;17eSUnQ-_ek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17eSUnQ-_ek[/video]


http://www.catchhimandkeephim.com/index.html?s=69398&gclid=CNTL6_axsq0CFcEUKgod-VV_Gg 

LOL


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah.. I was watching Jool's Annual Hootenany on New Year's. I like Cee Lo Green, but I listen to more rock and dubstep lol. It's hard to say 'fuck you' like the years you emotionally and physically invested in someone mean nothing. I've just had one the hardest conversations ever. It was pretty raw... It's taken me 15 minutes to type this and I'm feeling the void in me growing as I do. I feel literally, physically sick. Like I'm going to pass out. Shit.

On to youtube.

[video=youtube;c17f6jQulcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c17f6jQulcY&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
[video=youtube;1usDPlrcv-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1usDPlrcv-0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
[video=youtube;i2bpamitiys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2bpamitiys&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
[video=youtube;-7JVxE2SYxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

45 minutes later. Need to call student services. Go to gymnastics. Will smoke the rest of tonight; the more I think the worse I feel. Need to leave some things 'til morning. Ugh.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 2, 2012)

Let's try the party thing again. Will cease to function if I stay this miserable. I just want to see rainbows, ponies, accessories, hot lingerie, cake, tea, anime, doilies, candy, lace, ruffles, ribbon, puppies... I want it hyper in here again... Please x


----------



## april (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh kuroi sending u hugs [video=youtube;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## april (Jan 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Let's try the party thing again. Will cease to function if I stay this miserable. I just want to see rainbows, ponies, accessories, hot lingerie, cake, tea, anime, doilies, candy, lace, ruffles, ribbon, puppies... I want it hyper in here again... Please x


Sweety life is not rainbows,ponies and candy all the time, your beautiful, smart, and have a killer body , trust me the dude that puts a ring on ur finger will be one lucky dude.

[video=youtube;yHV04eSGzAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHV04eSGzAA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## kystoner (Jan 2, 2012)

and if that dont work this always seems to  a beautiful rose for a beautiful girl


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 2, 2012)

I permit myself to look at her bong, her bra and focus on nothing else.

[video=youtube;Ot8Tb1osDZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot8Tb1osDZc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


[video=youtube;u9tcVcmBess]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9tcVcmBess&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Jan 2, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I only watch Chelsea Lately on E Network.


You should watch fashion police on Fridays. 

Joan Rivers old joker looking ass pretty much talks shit on everyone's clothes.


----------



## 420RetroRocker (Jan 2, 2012)

ya and damn you fine lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 2, 2012)

Who, sir? There are many fine ladies in this thread.

Welcome, by the way, and sorry you arrived right after an emotional outburst ^^; 

Normal programming shall resume from hereon- my phone is switched off and there's an ounce sitting next to me. 

Welcome to my boudoir x

PS. I need to give all the girls in this thread burlesque dancer names.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Who, sir? There are many fine ladies in this thread.


He was talking about me, he thinks I'm "spicy".


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 3, 2012)

God I love this thread.  It's like dying and being born numerous times over.  

God, people suck. =)


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 3, 2012)

I kill Avrils songs on playstation songstar thinggy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

I think we should have a Singstar party. I have at least 7 titles...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where the hell are the lace and frills?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7oKPYe53h78]http://youtu.be/7oKPYe53h78[/video]...


Well xk,i think your this good,and fuck em!!...............B.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Aw thankies <3 I love Grease. Can never get bored of it. 

Here you go, Hephaestus 

EDIT: Ok, now only the important stuff is showing x







Spliff time.


----------



## april (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to dance kuroi !!!


[video=youtube;K0K46C82v9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0K46C82v9o&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;VCLxJd1d84s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCLxJd1d84s&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]








Spliff time.[/QUOTE]

hehehe i see see bum lol


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 3, 2012)

I see London, I see France, I see Kuroi's under... butt.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

..........................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, if there is too much butt showing, I can swap it! I am wearing panties though. Shame I couldn't get that corset a size smaller- it's laced right the way up and doing nothing. It was damn cheap though- the 3 massive bows and pinkness are what won me over ^^

EDIT: Fixed it


----------



## april (Jan 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay, if there is too much butt showing, I can swap it! I am wearing panties though. Shame I couldn't get that corset a size smaller- it's laced right the way up and doing nothing. It was damn cheap though- the 3 massive bows and pinkness are what won me over ^^
> 
> EDIT: Fixed it


Sweety the lighting is very low and ur skin is very dark, plus i see no crack, no worries luv or i would have removed it and told ya.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 3, 2012)

I give it 4 Buds out of 5 and a vid just 4 u xk



^^^^ Sannies Seeds KO Kush F2 here is the link to the F4 very stable

http://www.sanniesshop.com/sannies-seeds/



[video=youtube;2jQN6y5mW08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jQN6y5mW08[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, okies ^^; Was worried there for a second. It is wonderfully over the top with all the layers of pink frilliness... I'm getting all excited for google images again.

Ok, the first thing that came up under 'frilly corset' was mine, then I scrolled down to THIS







I hate to admit it, but the more I look at that ladder lace and HUGE BOWS, the more I want it. Okay, I really, really want it. But it's so... bright... even for me...

Woodsmaneh, those are some sexy looking buds! I want to rub my face in the flowers and run my hands up the stalks. I bet they'll be stinking up the place, too. I really miss having a house full of weed in every room  

Guess what? Guess why I'm excited?















It's spliff time again :3


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

xK. i love that corset..is it you? fuck me im in love!!!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 3, 2012)

Lace and Frills
420th page


I call it when I see it... Kuroi knows this.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Lace and Frills
> 420th page
> 
> 
> I call it when I see it... Kuroi knows this.


Today is a proud day. I dedicate the 420th page to Ganjames and his awesomeness <3

Buddha, which picture? I'm not the white girl ^^;


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Corset black girl!!!!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 3, 2012)

i like pink


----------



## ganjames (Jan 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Today is a proud day. I dedicate the 420th page to Ganjames and his awesomeness <3
> 
> Buddha, which picture? I'm not the white girl ^^;


[video=youtube;cnCMqr1QRQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnCMqr1QRQw[/video]


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

This is what youve been waiting for..........im trying to look cool for you! see!!...........B.x


----------



## ganjames (Jan 3, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> This is what youve been waiting for.....View attachment 1971988.....im trying to look cool for you! see!!...........B.x


You're so beautiful!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome tats and great job on your chest, sir, if I may say so x

I WANT IT!!! Please? :3


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you ganjames...i try........these will kill ya!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Im gonna kill ya later with dazzling handsomeness on a level rarely seen on this planet!!!!


xK all yours baby!! all yours!..........(ganjames you love it dont ya!!!)............B.

Smoke,walk,photographs,,,see ya later xK.......B.x


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my.

What a large cola you have *blush*

You just reminded me, I'm in my pyjamas and it is spliff time again <3


----------



## ganjames (Jan 3, 2012)

what are those enormous green fruits?!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Wherever you are i will get it,,im UK in June-Aug so if your there ...if not im in Asia...if not there wherever you are..you will get it.....corset that is! unless?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 3, 2012)

Please dont tell me you in your pyjamas,i love you in pyjamas too!

Ganjames there called Jack fruits...there huge!!!

Gotta go walk,got corsets and xK in my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxx.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they the same as breadfruit? They're common in Trinidad (where the family is from) I really love jackfruit chips. The oriental supermarket has half my budget, ganja the other lol

I've posted these before but now I want to see everybody's pyjamas. I know grown ups sleep naked but come on, i'm sure you all like pyjamas from time to time! I want to see April in a onesie still.

PYJAMA TIME






My mama in her jammies I bought






Christmas jammies and Carne on my chest


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

You are killing me!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah,
Jack fruit ,bread fruit same thing.they dip em in batter here and fry em for brekky!!!taste sensational!!


roof garden for some corsets,i mean gardening!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol. I've yet to try it raw but the chips are tasty. Nom nom. I like fruit almost as much as I like steak. Mmmm steak. I love chenet, pomerac (Malay apple) and TAMARIND. Om nom nom.

Think I'll start on a corset next week. I need to pick a good fabric though. The boning is ready to go. I'm not going to go with hook and eye fasteners. I might screw it up as a beginner...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

xK,
probably best leaving the words "the boning is ready to go" could be err misinterpreted! love it personally,,but ya know ,,people,,.

TAMARIND.....I love Tamarind POWERFULLY,,,2 moro i will be getting photos of the Tamarind tree that leans on my house and the tamarind fruit bangs on the roof if its windy.Get it dry it and dip it in sugar salt and chilli all mixed up,blows you away i love it...Got cashewnut trees ,coconut ,water apple,mango etc cte tec loads of fruit trees,,,,.......B


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

You make corsets proffesionally or cos they just work amazing wonders and suit you?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 4, 2012)

The corsets in my photos aren't my creations, but I'm flattered you think they suit me ^^ I tend to make plushes, costumes, animal ears and tails and accessories x The corsets and dress stuff is just a hobby butI love playing with fabric x


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

animal ears and tails and accesories.......the animals wear the accesories????

Well they suit you great,and you wear them very well x........ do you sell animal ears? or for a hobby??

Im sounding like a fuckwit i know,,,sorry.......B


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2012)

This is for Shan Shan the goat man

A professor at Wayne State University in Detroit was giving a
lecture on Paranormal Studies. 



To get a feel for his audience, he asks, "How many people here believe in
ghosts?" 



About 90 students raise their hands.



"Well, that's a good start. Out of those who believe in ghosts, do any of
you think you have seen a ghost?"



About 40 students raise their hands.



"That's really good. I'm really glad you take this seriously. Has anyone
here ever talked to a ghost?"



About 15 students raise their hand.



"Has anyone here ever touched a ghost?"



Three students raise their hands.



"That's fantastic. Now let me ask you one question further...Have any of
you ever made love to a ghost?"



Way in the back, Hamad raises his hand.



The professor takes off his glasses and says, "Son, all the years I've
been giving this lecture, no one has ever claimed to have made love to a ghost.
You've got to come up here and tell us about your experience."



The Middle Eastern student replied with a nod and a grin, and began to make his
way up to the podium. When he reached the front of the room, the professor
asks, "So, Hamad, tell us what it's like to have sex with a ghost?"



Hamad replied, "Shit, from way back there I thought you said Goats."


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 4, 2012)

Occasionally I sell them, but it's more for personal gratification. I wear the ears and tails... I posted pictures once or twice earlier in the thread x Don't worry, you're not a fuckwit- just new to the nuances of myself and this thread x


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 5, 2012)

Im getting a grasp..
A day full of patience stretching today........mini bus ..Malaysia...full....alcoholics...me no drink.....me eat weed before i go to make sure im high a while...alcoholics smelling and drinking at 8am,i was on a ferry at 4am eating my weed drinking coffee surrounded by horrible drunken tourists...they continued to drink,and smell,and talk nasty shit,i spent 8hrs with these people today...and ive got to be honest with you,the enjoyment factor was very small,barely see it,tiny,i enjoyed watching them fall at walking up 3 inch steps...i enjoyed one who didnt even bring his passport,he had forgotten!!!but the whole reason everyone was on this visa minibus was to get passports stamped...i laughed at him!!.......but on the whole the journey was ok,just ease up on the weed next time cos immigration when you cant even open your eyes cos your so high,and suns bright,thats not that much fun either.................B


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

I think it's kind of like that when you find tourests anywhere you go. I was at a resourt and there were lots of Germans there and every morming when we went down to the pool all the good chairs were taken with books towles and other stuff but only 5 or 6 prople there, I'm talking 40 chairs and over the next couple hours the people showed up. So it got me thinking and drinking and with the help of a couple british like minde lads we went down to the pool at 5 and sat in the lounge and watched as 2 german couples showed up with wagons and laide all the stuff out than left. So we said FU and tossed all the shit over the fence, when they showed up they did not say shit but they never did it again while we were there. Trust me tourest from everywhere leave there manners at home when on vacation, except for Canadians they are the nicest people and best lovers and grow the best weed.....

Suck it up and smile and take their money and say thank you, go have a drink/smoke with your buddies and laugh at them dumb assholes touriest.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 5, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> , excep[t for Canadians they are the nicest people and best lovers and grow the best weed.....


We need more Canadians in California... I only know one . Or maybe they need more Californians in Canada? meh too cold

HI EVERYONE I HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE IN WEEKS


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

So you know sometimes I get this mellow feeling and start thinking about stuff and was just thinking how this thread has changed things, we got the local bullies and the other odds and ends all in the same playground playing together and getting along, maybe world peace is not far away after all. Sitting in xK's cozy corner and alll snuggeled up thinking dreamy thoughts as the warmth wraps softly around me, taking me to my happy place where I touch the stars.......

Life is better with xK 

I love rat rod girls


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 5, 2012)

Woodsmaneh, you're sweet to me <3 Wish I could feel that kind of love on this side of my computer screen though 

I especially love the penultimate pictures. That's a cute bolero, cool hair, beautiful face and she matches great with the car. :3

Another from the same set x


----------



## budsmoker87 (Jan 5, 2012)

god damn i'd go fuckin caveman crazy givin this girl hot doggy lovin'


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

I see xK in wonderland wishing she could fall through the mirror into another world, but alas the trail of cards ends, her dreams are shattered and she is left with a joker as a cruel reminder there is no escape.....

Despoilment she did not have you turn your head up and to the right to show your beautiful face in the light, dark photography hummmmmm

Think it's time to toke and bake in the hot tub, I do some of my best thinking in there.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 5, 2012)

Woodsmaneh your commentary is like the light playing off my ripples in the water. *floating*

But seriously, your insight and articulation of such is beautiful. We need more men like you.

Budsmoker, um, thankyou ^^; This girl hasn't had any loving for a looooooooong looooooong time, unfortunately......



> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to woodsmaneh! again.
> *


BASTARDS!

To the right? For you, though I'm scared people will get annoyed if I post too much of this set at once


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> We need more Canadians in California... I only know one . Or maybe they need more Californians in Canada? meh too cold
> 
> HI EVERYONE I HAVEN'T BEEN IN HERE IN WEEKS



So like we give a shit, ROTFLOL Did Mistress xK say you could leave, April did this guy have a hall Pass???WTF

No one told me we could leave I just about pissed my pants, I had my hand up and was doing the old pump and wave to get attention and all I had to do is leave, why am I always the last to know..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Woodsmaneh your commentary is like the light playing off my ripples in the water. *floating*But seriously, your insight and articulation of such is beautiful. We need more men like you.Budsmoker, um, thankyou ^^; This girl hasn't had any loving for a looooooooong looooooong time, unfortunately......


Your to kind if I did not have such a beautiful girlfriend you would be it..... only problem is her last name is JPEG


----------



## Urca (Jan 5, 2012)

wow this thread is still up? lol i thought it would have fizzled out in the weeks i was away


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 6, 2012)

For anyone that has missed me I've been suiting up and going to work... and Kuroi... Beautiful pictures...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 6, 2012)

Found a magic puppet today! looks like theres some magic in it still,i think.Hope so!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 6, 2012)

Urca said:


> wow this thread is still up? lol i thought it would have fizzled out in the weeks i was away


Never underestimate the power of the male libido.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 6, 2012)

...kuroi, do you intentionally pose with mirrors? It's fairly psych based in that your showing 'two' sides. At any rate, pretty, cool even


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 6, 2012)

I like it.. The whole set up is brilliant.... Playing cards and the outfit n mirror almost looks like classical legendary and elegantly sexy(no disrespect)... U know what I mean... Nice


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 6, 2012)

There's Shan-Shan! Phew, I worried someone put him in a curry 0_o

<3

The mirror was in that bedroom and the photographer and I both stared at it as we walked in... Then she asked me to lean on the bed and pose but I couldn't see my reflection so glad they turned out ok. Yes, it does show two sides to myself...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There's Shan-Shan! Phew, I worried someone put him in a curry 0_o
> 
> <3


That just made me laugh so hard...


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There's Shan-Shan! Phew, I worried someone put him in a curry 0_o
> 
> <3
> 
> The mirror was in that bedroom and the photographer and I both stared at it as we walked in... Then she asked me to lean on the bed and pose but I couldn't see my reflection so glad they turned out ok. Yes, it does show two sides to myself...


Turned out okay???? They are nice n it's original.....


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2012)

Kuroi, what exactly is your ethnicity? I don't mean to be rude in asking, but DAMN, I don't even think a German geneticist coulda made a prettier soul.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 6, 2012)

Neo - I believe the germans were going for a different look...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Neo - I believe the germans were going for a different look...


Hehe, true, probably the real reason they failed.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol Thankyou guys. I think I tried explaining this one before. I'm a Trini mutt. Kalinago native indian (south American), Indian and some distant chinese. It sounds exotic but a very common mix over there. Like Buddha Webb's Indian/south American puppet, mayb it's Trini! A whole load of south east Asian migrants came to the island a couple hundred years ago. The Indian, spanish and Chinese influence is huge in our music and cooking. I've been mistaken for Somalian, pure Indian (hair straight) and hafu. The reality is I'm just a mutt ^^;







Morning eyebags ands distinct lack of hair/makeup 







I'll straighten it again one of these days


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 6, 2012)

I know another black girl who hates her skin
shes also a weeaboo
i know a white girl too whos emotionally immature like you said you were
shes also a weeaboo
i think theres relations
both are depressed too, and i think i saw scars on your arm
youre obviously confident enough to quite easily pose for these pics though
ive never met anyone in england whos interested in cosplay etc at all. i thought it was for fat retarded americans who ironically worship a culture aimed around gracefulness and humility.
im not that big on japan but i like the idea of the type of people that go to these cons. mostly the vulnerable naive girls i imagine that makes getting laid easier. jk
but id definitely think of going to a con one day, what do you recommend?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 6, 2012)

Cosplay isn't a uniquely Japanese phenomenon. Wearing team colors to a sports events is, in effect, a form of cosplay. True, I grew up being told I was ugly and continue to be rejected constantly, but why would I not want to post pictures here if you guys say you like them? Just being honest. 

London Comic Con is a great family all-day event; I'd imagine San Diego to be much the same in the way of conventions. MCM Expo has recently expanded and merged with Japan-Ex, giving insight into real Japanese culture, not just the romanticism we see portrayed in cartoons. I think anime fans should at least make an effort to understand and appreciate the land their favorite media comes from. I like costumes because I have a passion for textiles, not buying cheap sailor moon outfits off of eBay and masquerading in it. I've explained a hundred times over why I love Japan, and not just the superficial view from comic books. I'd love an apartment over there, near my uncle.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cosplay isn't a uniquely Japanese phenomenon. Wearing team colors to a sports events is, in effect, a form of cosplay. True, I grew up being told I was ugly and continue to be rejected constantly, but why would I not want to post pictures here if you guys say you like them? Just being honest.
> 
> London Comic Con is a great family all-day event; I'd imagine San Diego to be much the same in the way of conventions. MCM Expo has recently expanded and merged with Japan-Ex, giving insight into real Japanese culture, not just the romanticism we see portrayed in cartoons. I think anime fans should at least make an effort to understand and appreciate the land their favorite media comes from. I like costumes because I have a passion for textiles, not buying cheap sailor moon outfits off of eBay and masquerading in it. I've explained a hundred times over why I love Japan, and not just the superficial view from comic books. I'd love an apartment over there, near my uncle.


I think it'd be really amazing at one point in my life (preferably younger) to travel around the world and live in different countries for a year or two at a time, to really get an understanding on the culture and how people are different. I don't really know where I would fit in best, I'm gonna add this to my bucket list lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 6, 2012)

to short one more time


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 6, 2012)

It is always harder to find ones self if you don't know who or where you come from, there will always be people who feel they don't belong, or wish they were someting else

I personaly think your exotic looks and your flair is the attraction, and where I come from that's a good thing.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow if its Trini,the puppet,then thats gonna freak me out..i will post when back later..

As for the photographs......i cannot speak anymore about them....they kill me..

"pom rak khun"...thats Thai!!





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol Thankyou guys. I think I tried explaining this one before. I'm a Trini mutt. Kalinago native indian (south American), Indian and some distant chinese. It sounds exotic but a very common mix over there. Like Buddha Webb's Indian/south American puppet, mayb it's Trini! A whole load of south east Asian migrants came to the island a couple hundred years ago. The Indian, spanish and Chinese influence is huge in our music and cooking. I've been mistaken for Somalian, pure Indian (hair straight) and hafu. The reality is I'm just a mutt ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a mutt.




buddha webb said:


> Wow if its Trini,the puppet,then thats gonna freak me out..i will post when back later..
> 
> As for the photographs......i cannot speak anymore about them....they kill me..
> 
> "pom rak khun"...thats Thai!!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 6, 2012)

Asian peeps is cool. I got a few.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 7, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 1978501


The late 17 hundreds was an incredible time in the world it seems.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 7, 2012)

Indeed it was... And a frilly one :3


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 7, 2012)

i tried to send but couldnt,its a song...for you.....a song for the magic women of the world...
Have a good day....
Super shattered.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz[video=youtube_share;BKpvWjPH8fQ]http://youtu.be/BKpvWjPH8fQ[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 7, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Wherever you are i will get it,,im UK in June-Aug so if your there ...if not im in Asia...if not there wherever you are..you will get it.....corset that is! unless?


... I think you are old enough to be her dad...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

they are just as weard as us, well maybe a bit more


----------



## ganjames (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


>


The last girl with the hamburger would get it!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice van


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

I O U Frills



Just smoked some new Kush weeeeeeeeeeee now what was_ doing

got to go_


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

did not post what I thought I di but try again fingers failing me, like blue, like food food Score Dark Chocolate Cranberries'

nom nom nom 


View attachment 1979853


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

the big crans are the best

listening to Buddy Hollie "that will be the day"

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x13b8l_buddy-holly-that-ll-be-the-day_music


----------



## thump easy (Jan 7, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Thank you ganjames...i try.View attachment 1971997View attachment 1972001.......these will kill ya!


what r those green things? big dog?


----------



## ganjames (Jan 7, 2012)

Ew woodsmaneh, what's with all those ugly airbrushed bimbos.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 7, 2012)

Quite possibly?.





Matt Rize said:


> ... I think you are old enough to be her dad...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree with Ganjames here. But the girl in the magazine article has a beautiful ass <3


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 7, 2012)

there jack fruit or bread fruit,,weird and big,nice though!!




thump easy said:


> what r those green things? big dog?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 7, 2012)

I think you are offensive..........B.





Matt Rize said:


> ... I think you are old enough to be her dad...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ew woodsmaneh, what's with all those ugly airbrushed bimbos.



frills corsets, I'm a guy where the f am I going to get me some live ones, no one I know dresses that cool, except xK so, trying to add frills too, I'm sure you would kick them out for eating crackers in bed LOL as he looks down at crackers

I like pictures, pictures are nice, but much nicer when they are compleat and beside the ladies make comments some times......


----------



## Louis541 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

No, we want frilly things. Besides I've got tiny crappy tits anyway. Frilly, lacy things!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

Im not sure where to post these pics so hope ok here?
I went for a walk and found a puppet near the beach..it does look like ganesh on one side,but the locals dont think its Thai or Malay,but not sure about the face on the other..it may be Indian,or....or not sure???any ideas....
Quite enchanting and enthnic.
And a little bit of monsoon rain....



I


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

xK,you see any Trini in it?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

Its looking more and more Indian......i think?????


----------



## Beansly (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No, we want frilly things. Besides I've got tiny crappy tits anyway. Frilly, lacy things!


I'm a big fan of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee style


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Yeah, examples of Malay/Thai puppets I saw were closer to the Indonesian wayang. Alot were shadow and stick puppets rather than marionettes... I've seen carvings outside people's houses like that in Trinidad but not a big puppets. Wow, It's pretty one of a kind. Maybe it was just the personal project of a local or traveller inspired by the crossover of cultures in the region-India meets the orient. Asia is so culturally diverse and confusing 0_o but awesome. The other side of the head confuses me... Nepalese? I'm no expert on these things. Perhaps you should let a museum check it out- it's cool and could be valuable, you never know!

Don't mind small tits do you? I have a nice pink bra with black lace stretched over the satin I could show but I still want to know who the fuck put a picture of me in the purple lace bra on a porn site @[email protected] It wasn't even a nice picture, I was showing the bra but I looked like shit XP I trust you guys with my boudoir... In the meantime, more playing cards.This was taken as I first walked in and saw myself. The photographer thought 'unsure' looked 'cute', told me to hold it right there on my tippy toes and she took photos. *shrug*

NO TITS HERE! Yet. I'll have to think about it.





[/FONT]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ... but I still want to know who the fuck put a picture of me in the purple lace bra on a porn site @[email protected] It wasn't even a nice picture, I was showing the bra but I looked like shit XP I trust you guys with my boudoir...


Are you high on something other than pot? Why on earth would you trust random dudes on a message board? Know that every picture you post or PM is going to spread like wild fire across the net. Half these guys are old enough to be your dad. Don't you find that somewhat creepy?

This is to all the ladies out there who are naive enough to "trust" dudes online.


----------



## bryon209 (Jan 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Are you high on something other than pot? Why on earth would you trust random dudes on a message board? Know that every picture you post or PM is going to spread like wild fire across the net. Half these guys are old enough to be your dad. Don't you find that somewhat creepy?
> 
> This is to all the ladies out there who are naive enough to "trust" dudes online.




well thank god your hear to cast judgment....geeez Now that youve dropped that knowledge bomb she is for sure going to change her ways......hey can you tell the rest of us how to act too thanks. you should change your title from moderator to judgmental buzz killer who accomplishes nothing with uninvited criticisms


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

In my considered opinion - Matt says something very wise. Posting on the 'Net isn't like phoning a friend. These posts will last, and I for one would counsel Kuroi to NOT risk any personal revelations that she won't entirely like 5, 10, 20 years from now. This young lady has her life ahead of her yet ... career, family, community ... so given a choice between being a member of the L&F Rut Squad or possibly someone counseling as a friend would ... I'll select option B, every time. cn


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2012)

Kuroi there's a reason i told u to never include ur face in ur naughty pics  As i told u a while ago ur pics ( a few ) have been posted on other sites, here in canada if i use gooogle to search "lace and frills" ur pic comes up, and not related to RIU.
Ya trusting the wrong dude online can really screw u over, just saying


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> No, we want frilly things. Besides I've got tiny crappy tits anyway. Frilly, lacy things!


I love all shapes and sizes.Don't hate on them cause they are small.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 8, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> I love all shapes and sizes.Don't hate on them cause they are small.


big boobs become gross very quickly, just sayin'... gravity is not kind to them. you even been with a girl whose boob is in her armpit when she lays down... not sexy.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay.

Okay, I said I wanted to post this set of photos ages ago and I have so, nothing more to see. I'm not quite sure *why* someone would want to take a photo off of here and post it elsewhere, but you're right, they could.

As for guys here being old enough to be my dad, that didn't really cross my mind. Never had daddy, or any other guy for that matter, have anything nice to say about the way I look before; so I liked it and got carried away. I'm sorry.

Jadeey and BiBi can take over from here if they want. Bryon, it's ok, I don't want to make trouble again.

People got bored when I started talking about art history and fabrics anyway.

I've got a half ounce and a few blunt wraps saved over here; I'm off to make best use of them.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay.
> 
> Okay, I said I wanted to post this set of photos ages ago and I have so, nothing more to see. I'm not quite sure *why* someone would want to take a photo off of here and post it elsewhere, but you're right, they could.
> 
> ...


Not all people! cn


----------



## Beansly (Jan 8, 2012)

Why is it that all girl with small tits seems to be really perky/bubbly/hyper? I think that's why I _really _like girls w/ small chest.
I really admire people who are unshakably upbeat and optimistic and happy in the face of this evil, morbid, corrupted and cynical world. They make _me _happy...give me hope.



....God bless small tits....


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

Less angular momentum to dissipate. cn


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay.
> 
> Okay, I said I wanted to post this set of photos ages ago and I have so, nothing more to see. I'm not quite sure *why* someone would want to take a photo off of here and post it elsewhere, but you're right, they could.
> 
> ...


Sweety people are not bored with ur pics, quite the opposite, we just want to make sure ur safe, people are not being mean, only trying to help and protect u since ur so young, anyone near the age of 30 or older knows that u learn and grow so much in ur 20's, ur views and personality will change so much, just think about the pics u post, u can never take them back after u post them even if i delete them 4 u, people can snag them in an instant and do as they please and that is out of anyones control. If it's a pic u would not show ur grandma maybe u should not post it here, good rule to follow  My grandma has seen me in a thong but i'm french lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 8, 2012)

My grandma likes the pinup stuff at least. I don't understand why someone here would take pictures of someone else. I keep getting upset and messing up the thread so someone needs to take over. I know my moods and self image are erratic, they always have been and they seem to drive everyone crazy, so sorry about that in particular.


----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 8, 2012)

Was gonna send a pm but your inbox is full. April and Matt's advice pretty much sum it up. Be careful on the internet, MOST people aren't considerate when they have no repercussions personally, be careful who you trust. The no-face-in-naughty-pics doesn't sound like a bad idea, I know I would be pretty annoyed if there was a pic of me floating around on some (gay?) porn site. I don't think you should stop posting, a lot of people enjoy the witty conversation you bring to this thread, and I don't think that would be easily replacable . If you think it's in your best interest to stop posting completely though you should.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

I just viewed this thread for the first time,Wow Kuro! Nice!I likey.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I'm a big fan of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee style


I support the flat chested alliance.


But who's taking kuroi's pics and putting them on gay porn sites?!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 8, 2012)

Well if your pix are on a gay site that makes you a fag hag LOL, Hummmmm don't know why that would be so bad at least you know they won't mess with you, well they might take your clothes, the bitches, as for you leaving, you will be missed. I hope the fleas of a thousand camels infest the crotch of the MF that caused you this grief. 

and remember the Karma Truck is looking for people like that....

Peace, Love and Hare Krishna


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all,
I was the one who was told im old enough to be xKs Dad,im 40 yrs old.I only complimented xK on her looks and equisitness.
I am not here to make any problems and ive seen other people comment on xK without the offence,i guess being 40 isnt acceptable on here.
Any way whoever took a picture off here and posted it on a porn site should be strung up,police informed and banned.
I would personally snap them in half if i knew.
RIU and especially xK,i apologise for upsetting anyone..Matt Aprill and anyone else that thinks im too old,i apologise.
xK your great and growing up,keep your pictures because if someone posted one of you on a porn site,they will probably do it again,life has to have limitations because of the ignorance and greed....
Anyway,xK dont let people upset you,youve a great future.just be you and all will come to you....
Fuck being upset and thinking too much,this will pass ,so as hard as it feels,blank out everything,then when clarity returns,you will be free of negative thought!!
Puppets,he may well be Indonesian,ive been looking and its quite coarsely made so maybe hand made....its about 10yrs old i reckon cos its made from wood and not too rotten...i will find out......but she/he is thought provoking and ethnic central..............B.Only think Frilly.....B.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2012)

Buddha Webb, I don't see that you have a thing for which to apologize. Jmo. cn
<edit> The Karma Truck! (text reads: THE KARMA TRUCK IS COMING I know a few people I'd like to see under it)


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'll straighten it again one of these days


Wow, you look so different in that pic. Very nice !!



xKuroiTaimax said:


> No, we want frilly things. Besides I've got tiny crappy tits anyway. Frilly, lacy things!


Don't sell yourself short, I bet they are nice. I've seen plenty of big crappy tits on over confident girls. The girls that think they are too small usually have the cutest ones.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 8, 2012)

i like them a hand full thats the truth..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 8, 2012)

Buda brother you have nothing to be apologetic for, however it does show you have _Character and Style, things some people lack around here along with manners._ xK likes older men, sorry all men/women and is not discriminatory in any way, except she is very fond of goats. Right Shan Shan.

Anyway Matt is jealous of your body and I guess feels threatened, he never called me an old man when I posted in his thread, Matt's a good guy. Matt don't be so rude to our friends or I'll get your sister to kick your ass. Besides if she liked older men, we would have hooked up long ago LOL, last guy who called me an old man really screwed up his hands on my head, he will never play piano. 

So the moral of the story is don't insult older people that is a form of *ELDER ABUSE April are you listening, my sweet

*and anyone who has read the whole thread would know xK can handle herself quite well when it comes to men, hugs sweets and keep on being "U"

Uncle Woods


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 8, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i like them a hand full thats the truth..


 I always say go with what you got, variety is the spice of life,

I can't see myself saying sorry your boobs are too big or too small, I'm equal opportunity and I'll sort it out the next morning when I'm not wearing beer goggles



April out camping, nice axe


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;KvcPE63QWd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvcPE63QWd0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 8, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Buda brother you have nothing to be apologetic for, however it does show you have _Character and Style, things some people lack around here along with manners._ xK likes older men, sorry all men/women and is not discriminatory in any way, except she is very fond of goats. Right Shan Shan.


I'd like to imagine she's fond of at least one goat... I know there's at least one goat that is quite fond of her...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you my friend,
I understand Matt being jealous of my body,,joke!!!! I know 99.9% of the people on here are cool and good hearted stoners..I never meant any jibe towards Matt,and im sure everyone wants whats best!!
Its just being called old..........it hurts.
xK is super popular for reasons obvious and not so,,,lets stop all the talk and make all the posting shit go away,all smoke one up,love one another,look after one another,and let live and be lived..
xK if you read this,your great,now lets smoke!!!!
Thanks for the kind words,i just thought people were infering i was being a dirty (old) man,,which i aint........................yet!............B





woodsmaneh! said:


> Buda brother you have nothing to be apologetic for, however it does show you have _Character and Style, things some people lack around here along with manners._ xK likes older men, sorry all men/women and is not discriminatory in any way, except she is very fond of goats. Right Shan Shan.
> 
> Anyway Matt is jealous of your body and I guess feels threatened, he never called me an old man when I posted in his thread, Matt's a good guy. Matt don't be so rude to our friends or I'll get your sister to kick your ass. Besides if she liked older men, we would have hooked up long ago LOL, last guy who called me an old man really screwed up his hands on my head, he will never play piano.
> 
> ...


----------



## april (Jan 8, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Buda brother you have nothing to be apologetic for, however it does show you have _Character and Style, things some people lack around here along with manners._ xK likes older men, sorry all men/women and is not discriminatory in any way, except she is very fond of goats. Right Shan Shan.
> 
> Anyway Matt is jealous of your body and I guess feels threatened, he never called me an old man when I posted in his thread, Matt's a good guy. Matt don't be so rude to our friends or I'll get your sister to kick your ass. Besides if she liked older men, we would have hooked up long ago LOL, last guy who called me an old man really screwed up his hands on my head, he will never play piano.
> 
> ...


So it's best to encourage a young vulnerable women to remove her clothes and potentialy have her ass and face plastered all over the internet without her consent, I'm so confused about ur logic muffin, i know u guys like looking at her half naked, but just because U like it does not make it the best choice for a women her age. Considering all the facts she has made available i think Kuroi should keep her pants on and find real friends, not grown men who like her for her body  That's just kinda nasty man, she's a mans daughter, not a women yet, i know 14 yr olds with her body type, are they ok to look at because they like older men looking? sorry but fail muffin, but i still luv u  lmfao

And fuck blondie my axe is bigger 

Matt's not jealous he will have his hands all over me soon enough  hehehehehe


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 8, 2012)

I think April raises a decent point about the kinds of pictures she's posted maybe being something she might regret down the road. On the flip side, when you get older and the hormones stop working so well.... you might be glad you have them to look back on. Just sayin. I know I wish I had more older pics of myself lol.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 8, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Hi all, I was the one who was told im old enough to be xKs Dad,im 40 yrs old.I only complimented xK on her looks and equisitness. I am not here to make any problems and ive seen other people comment on xK without the offence,i guess being 40 isnt acceptable on here. Any way whoever took a picture off here and posted it on a porn site should be strung up,police informed and banned. I would personally snap them in half if i knew. RIU and especially xK,i apologise for upsetting anyone..Matt Aprill and anyone else that thinks im too old,i apologise. xK your great and growing up,keep your pictures because if someone posted one of you on a porn site,they will probably do it again,life has to have limitations because of the ignorance and greed.... Anyway,xK dont let people upset you,youve a great future.just be you and all will come to you.... Fuck being upset and thinking too much,this will pass ,so as hard as it feels,blank out everything,then when clarity returns,you will be free of negative thought!! Puppets,he may well be Indonesian,ive been looking and its quite coarsely made so maybe hand made....its about 10yrs old i reckon cos its made from wood and not too rotten...i will find out......but she/he is thought provoking and ethnic central..............B.Only think Frilly.....B.


 I'm quite sure a porn site, assuming it's not located in some weird country, could be contacted and asked to remove the picture or face a lawsuit. Or you could just serve them up a lawsuit straight up and they might pay you to go away.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 9, 2012)

Hummmm a wise man said never argue with a woman....

April I do agree with your advice, that I have no issue with. What I was trying to say was "if everyone here thinks there are no older people on here or should not be on here they can go fuck themselves"

I guess I was not clear, sorry for hiding the meaning in humor, I can be grumpy some times

Very admirable you watching out of us all Thank you I lost my moral compass, by the way if you check all my post you will find I have made it very clear I only have eyes for you, well there was this one time on my 3000 post but that will never happen again

as always your humble servant

Mr Footin Mouth

I'm taking my bong and going home....


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

this thread makes me sad

poor kuroi...


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

Why are people acting like kuroi was just yelled at lmfao, she complained about having her pics from here posted on other sites, so a few people gave their comments about that. I can already predict how this will play out


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2012)

Kuroi should threaten a law suit and let us all know what happens IMO.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

april said:


> Why are people acting like kuroi was just yelled at lmfao, she complained about having her pics from here posted on other sites, so a few people gave their comments about that. I can already predict how this will play out



It's not that, it's just that this has happened with her multiple times in this thread. I don't think she should be putting her pictures on here either...

That's ultimately her choice whether or not she does, but I feel that she's doing it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Thank you my friend,
> I understand Matt being jealous of my body,,joke!!!! I know 99.9% of the people on here are cool and good hearted stoners..I never meant any jibe towards Matt,and im sure everyone wants whats best!!
> Its just being called old..........it hurts.
> xK is super popular for reasons obvious and not so,,,lets stop all the talk and make all the posting shit go away,all smoke one up,love one another,look after one another,and let live and be lived..
> ...


AWWW muffin ur not old, Kuroi is just 2 young  lol age is just a number really, but Kuroi is a very special member and my puppy, I along with other members guard her with white knucles and a 40 storey fence, no hard feelings now  lmfao


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 9, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmm...trying to think of something witty to say here...nope...I got nothing.......


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hmm...trying to think of something witty to say here...nope...I got nothing.......







HA


----------



## rollandtoke (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice LOL


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi April,
I would like to introduce myself,im Buddha Webb.I havent cyberly introduced myself..
Im a good guy,i joined RIU cos i dont drink or drug anymore,also i live in the middle of nowhere.
I enjoy my RIU posts and new friends ive met,and i never intend to be offensive.
I just thought it polite to say hello!........................and a picture for you.. (i love photography and that is a good photo!)


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

i understand,no hard feelings at all.....

Just being called old,,,thats the first time,ive always been the young one,most of my friends are older than me so im the baby......then im old!!!!...dear oh dear!! nevermind ,,young in heart body and soul!!!..........B.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

april said:


> So it's best to encourage a young vulnerable women to remove her clothes and potentialy have her ass and face plastered all over the internet without her consent, I'm so confused about ur logic muffin, i know u guys like looking at her half naked, but just because U like it does not make it the best choice for a women her age. Considering all the facts she has made available i think Kuroi should keep her pants on and find real friends, not grown men who like her for her body  That's just kinda nasty man, she's a mans daughter, not a women yet, i know 14 yr olds with her body type, are they ok to look at because they like older men looking? sorry but fail muffin, but i still luv u  lmfao
> 
> And fuck blondie my axe is bigger
> 
> Matt's not jealous he will have his hands all over me soon enough  hehehehehe


what a load of shite. firstly, "without her consent" - she consented when she put her picture on the internet at all. The more people that realize that the better. The internet is a public domain and you dont necessarily have the right to anything you put up there, and even if you do, you shouldnt risk it if you have any doubt

secondly, she's an adult, your opinion is irrelevant in the eyes of the law and most men.

thirdly, she's not "vulnerable", she's here of free will and any vulnerability comes from your assumptions based on what you know of her, again irrelevant to most people

fourthly, "grown men who like her for her body", painting her as a victim once again

fifth, equating anyone who likes her "body type" whatever that means, with a pedophile is pretty shocking. but its not something i didnt expect from an obvious prude and feminist. I suppose anyone dating a short woman or an asian is also a closet pedophile.

if you want a noble cause, maybe you should start with the millions of teens on facebook that post risque photos every day, or maybe your local nightclub


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> what a load of shite. firstly, "without her consent" - she consented when she put her picture on the internet at all. The more people that realize that the better. The internet is a public domain and you dont necessarily have the right to anything you put up there, and even if you do, you shouldnt risk it if you have any doubt
> 
> secondly, she's an adult, your opinion is irrelevant in the eyes of the law and most men.
> 
> ...


Wow dude here, smoke my bowl u need u  

Ok now why are ur views or negative comments relevant if mine are not , she is someone i consider a friend, who are u ? Did i ever say pedo no u just did  no muffin i used a dramatic yet relevant example, age does not always dictate if someones social skills are appropriate, which is very relevant in kurois case, so maybe u should do ur research b4 come into here and preach atop ur fastly crumbling self made pedastil. Ok i was told to go to bed, after my oatmeal, nite everyone


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Hi April,
> I would like to introduce myself,im Buddha Webb.I havent cyberly introduced myself..
> Im a good guy,i joined RIU cos i dont drink or drug anymore,also i live in the middle of nowhere.
> I enjoy my RIU posts and new friends ive met,and i never intend to be offensive.
> I just thought it polite to say hello!..................View attachment 1983656......and a picture for you.. (i love photography and that is a good photo!)


I'm still eating lmfao ...... hey luv nice to meet u, lovely pic. I do find u very polite and sweet, we just have extra big guard dogs watching our precious kuroi


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Well...

I kinda wanted to be a guard kitty


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread is simply made for hypocrisy.  

In the end, no matter what is said, our actions are our own. 

If you have a problem with someone on here, or someone on here has a problem with you, remember that it is probably best to ignore it and mind your own business. 

No need to be right all the time. All that matters in life is how many internet friends you have anyways right? 

Kuroi isn't hurting anyone with her pictures, and if she hurts herself with the pictures, well, if you truly care maybe you should let her find out for herself.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey,
Whoever Matt Rize is would you kindly stop offending me..So far youve told me "im old enough to be her Dad"....When posting innocently to a RIU friend....Now you rep me and tell me that i give him the creeps!....What is this??Do moderators do this stuff??I dont really know the full job of Moderating a Marijuana forum,but i bet you in the job description it doesnt say "must be offensive and insulting",bet you it doesnt say that..
Ive never met you Matt,i would be most gratefull if you would kindly stop offending and insulting me,if we met in public you really wouldnt offend or insult me,,so why here?It makes
you kind of the creepy one mate,i dont even know you,and your leaving me little creepy messages saying "i give you the creeps"..your weird man...And as youve informed everyone of my age,i feel awkward even posting to people now..
Please leave me alone whoever you may be,
Thanks,
Buddha Webb x.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

april said:


> Wow dude here, smoke my bowl u need u
> 
> Ok now why are ur views or negative comments relevant if mine are not , she is someone i consider a friend, who are u ? Did i ever say pedo no u just did  no muffin i used a dramatic yet relevant example, age does not always dictate if someones social skills are appropriate, which is very relevant in kurois case, so maybe u should do ur research b4 come into here and preach atop ur fastly crumbling self made pedastil. Ok i was told to go to bed, after my oatmeal, nite everyone


i never said your opinions werent relevant, of course they are yours and i would not wish to remove them, just theyre not just. and if your argument is that because you didnt use that particular word but only inferred it, thats pretty poor too. the fact you wont even deny thats what you meant is bad but hey.

i believe she's obviously sane and competent enough to operate a computer and post threads, so why are you trying to mother her? maybe her social skills as you put it would improve if you didnt poison her against any man that compliments her. I heard an anecdote of someone close to my family, the father of a family friend. He'd gone to a supermarket and a kid in a shopping cart smiled at him and so he smiled back. The father of the kid decided to ask the man what he was smiling at, then continued to harrass him at the checking out aisle. Like you "inferring" he was a pedophile (but not mentioning that word most likely, like you). This resulted in the man locking himself away in his house for a while after being so hurt. I wonder what that kid learned from the experience. I wonder also what you as kurois self-appointed pseudo-mom are teaching her?

I feel ridiculous discussing an adults choices but that's what you've forced me to. I would tell buddah to know better but the same reason kuroi feels comfortable showing fairly anonymous pics here is the same reason buddah feels comfortable complimenting them.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 9, 2012)

How much weed to see her tits? hahahah


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 9, 2012)

Turning ant piles into mountains....  let's go smoke.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> How much weed to see her tits? hahahah


God forbid she ends up in the how much weed for a blowjob thread, oh wait i think I saw her in there (sorry kuroi), better not step foot in there April your eyes shall burn from the sin


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Turning ant piles into mountains....  let's go smoke.


making mountains out of molehills lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> making mountains out of molehills lol


Tomato tomato potato potato???? Man shhhhhh


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

PUH-TAY-TOE

TUH-MAY-TOE


Everything else is wrong, you gotta know your vegetables lol.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

the thing is who actually says po-tar-toe


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> the thing is who actually says po-tar-toe



stupid people who don't know how to pronounce their vegetables.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

A Floret of Broccolli.A Spark of Lemons.A Part of Cabbages.A Drope of Mandarins.A Craft of Lettuce.A Caroo of Cucumbers....


Im makin them up,if you didnt know go to hospital................B


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

apart from the first one...but im so high it doesnt look right,but i think its legit!!! not sure....yeah its right.??


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you eat your vegetables today buddha?

Fruits and vegetables are essential to maintaining a healthy diet.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

I start with bananas,and enter the world of Pineapple mid morning,then crashing into a new horizon of mixed fruit shake late afternoon,with spliff!!
Ganjames i also eat my veggies in fried rice and thai currys,but (and dont be angry) probably not enough..but i eat my fried chicken like a proffesional...breast of course!no skin! but fried in a coating of dreams....so fuckin hungry ,but its late here and im up a hill somewhere!!! fridge is full of water,,,got Bananas!!!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> I start with bananas,and enter the world of Pineapple mid morning,then crashing into a new horizon of mixed fruit shake late afternoon,with spliff!!
> Ganjames i also eat my veggies in fried rice and thai currys,but (and dont be angry) probably not enough..but i eat my fried chicken like a proffesional...breast of course!no skin! but fried in a coating of dreams....so fuckin hungry ,but its late here and im up a hill somewhere!!! fridge is full of water,,,got Bananas!!!


same here, I'll eat the occasional raw bell pepper or some celery but the only time I really get a good vegetable mix is in a stir fry or in a curry.

fruit is a who other story, i can't get enough of that shit.. especially avocados, i could eat those things all day.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> same here, I'll eat the occasional raw bell pepper or some celery but the only time I really get a good vegetable mix is in a stir fry or in a curry.
> 
> fruit is a who other story, i can't get enough of that shit.. especially avocados, i could eat those things all day.


avocado with pico de gayo salsa and tostitos... and a coke


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> i never said your opinions werent relevant, of course they are yours and i would not wish to remove them, just theyre not just. and if your argument is that because you didnt use that particular word but only inferred it, thats pretty poor too. the fact you wont even deny thats what you meant is bad but hey.
> 
> i believe she's obviously sane and competent enough to operate a computer and post threads, so why are you trying to mother her? maybe her social skills as you put it would improve if you didnt poison her against any man that compliments her. I heard an anecdote of someone close to my family, the father of a family friend. He'd gone to a supermarket and a kid in a shopping cart smiled at him and so he smiled back. The father of the kid decided to ask the man what he was smiling at, then continued to harrass him at the checking out aisle. Like you "inferring" he was a pedophile (but not mentioning that word most likely, like you). This resulted in the man locking himself away in his house for a while after being so hurt. I wonder what that kid learned from the experience. I wonder also what you as kurois self-appointed pseudo-mom are teaching her?
> 
> I feel ridiculous discussing an adults choices but that's what you've forced me to. I would tell buddah to know better but the same reason kuroi feels comfortable showing fairly anonymous pics here is the same reason buddah feels comfortable complimenting them.


Does kuroi post because she's comfy with her body or seeking approval from others that THEY approve of her body, that is the point right 
Again i never said anything negative to anyone, only tried to help kuroi when she was upset over her own actions, muffin i think u need a few bowls lol  Ur missing what i'm trying to say an assuming something else, Ur stuck on the pedo thing not me. I was only saying that regardless of what she looks mental age is what counts, kuroi is one of the smartest young women on this site, but she is not very confident with her own looks, u can say what u want sweety but facts are facts, i'm just reading HER own words. U have twisted mine to fit ur own views


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

apparently the truth can be offensive


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 9, 2012)

You know to me this entire thread is the best example of why to never post pics on the web. Nothing good will ever come of it. IMO, she has been posting pic after pic forever to get some kind of approval she desperatly needs and doesn't get somewhere else, and she in some way gets off on bragging about her sex life even though she's barely old enough to be legal to be doing it in the first place. Its down right strange, even though I myself got sucked in (pardon the pun) on occasion. 

The web is forever...there is no such thing as having a lawsuit and having something pulled down, unless you have millions of dollars for lawyers. Once up, it belongs to the world, and not to you, sorry.

This is a good lesson for her, maybe it will stop here before she really fucks up and puts something up that will ruin her life for good. If an employer down the road sees her face on facebook or something, and then comes acoss her screen name, everything she has ever posted, including pics, bragging about eating pussy and blowing guys all day, and all those strange pictures that yes, pedo's get off on looking at, and all the talk about drugs is going to keep her from getting a real job.

Even posting pics of gardens is crossing the line for me. You won't see my shit on here ever. Web addresses can be tied to physical addresses is my understanding from people who know that stuff. 

You'd think that with the the scandals of our children "sexting" and the terrible legal problems resulting from it would keep people from doing what she and others have been doing.

People like me just sit back and go WTF? Makes for good reading, a few good conversations, but that's where it ends for most of us. I just saw a video on Youtube where a different guy than the one on RIU was doing dry ice hash and the idiot was using his Michigan MMJ card in one hand, and one of his patients caregivers card with their name on the back and you could see all the info.....what a dumb ass.....I'd be having some words with that guy if it were me, and guess what.....it's posted and now belongs to each and every one of us.

OK, off my soap box. It was just a perfect time to say something to her and others I've been waiting for. I just can't believe anyone would be at all suprised to see her pics on other sites, including porn, and probably other Lolita sites against her permission, which they don't need.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Once again this thread gets drove right off course!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 9, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> You know to me this entire thread is the best example of why to never post pics on the web. Nothing good will ever come of it. IMO, she has been posting pic after pic forever to get some kind of approval she desperatly needs and doesn't get somewhere else, and she in some way gets off on bragging about her sex life even though she's barely old enough to be legal to be doing it in the first place. Its down right strange, even though I myself got sucked in (pardon the pun) on occasion.
> 
> The web is forever...there is no such thing as having a lawsuit and having something pulled down, unless you have millions of dollars for lawyers. Once up, it belongs to the world, and not to you, sorry.
> 
> ...


This thread does not need a debbie downer. Good bye..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 9, 2012)

Ever been in the room when people are talking about you or you felt they were. It's like your not even there, not a very comfortable feeling, 

View attachment 1984934


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 9, 2012)

gee with everyone wanting to harm her maybe best if you ban her, than she can go some other place and be abused far worse that anything that has happened here. Some might say STFU and step back, what about what xK wants maybe she has found some peace and friendship here for the first time. There is just something very wrong in hurting those you call friends and I can't help feel this is what is happening here even though it is all good intentions, but some how gone wrong IMHO

Sorry were all talking about you I'll stand down till I can talk to you again, it is your thread....peace xK

makes me sad

I'm going back to answering dumb questions about weed, much safer there


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Ever been in the room when people are talking about you or you felt they were. It's like your not even there, not a very comfortable feeling


That's how I felt after my post a few pages back, so instead I started talking about fruits and vegetables.

Sorry kuroi, I didn't mean any harm by it, just an observation. Like how hepheastus doesn't know his idioms, and buddah likes to shave his head, and how jammin screws name reminds me of hardcore porn. The list goes on.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 9, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> This thread does not need a debbie downer. Good bye..



Not one post from you in at least 3 pages that I can see and you tell me good by.........try reading what I'm referring to, as well as April, and others. Maybe you just want her to keep it up for whatever reason. 

Being a mod should require one to be held to a higher standard than those using the forum. You're not showing that at all right there.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> That's how I felt after my post a few pages back, so instead I started talking about fruits and vegetables.
> 
> Sorry kuroi, I didn't mean any harm by it, just an observation. Like how hepheastus doesn't know his idioms, and buddah likes to shave his head, and how jammin screws name reminds me of hardcore porn. The list goes on.


lmao.... Hahahahhh..... It's actually jammin screw... Screw is slowed down music down here in Texas... Listenin to screw... Dj screw, swishahouse, abn zero point blank fat pat.... N the rest.. Check I out sometime bro.... That's funnythough... Hardcoreporn... Hehe I'm really laughin and peepz are lookin at me funny...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Thanks for the lesson on aspergers that I was greatly needing because it's not like some years of my life have been spent around both behavioural and physically challenged people. I guess the difference is I know an adult when I see one and am not big on dehumanising for my own agenda. You turned harmless pictures into some shame fest for everyone involved. I doubt you got her express permission to post so openly about her condition but hey, the lengths people go to prove their own reality. Agree to disagree muffin  I'm done, feel free to have the last word[/FONT]


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

That chopped and screwed shit is ridiculous sometimes.Long live Pimp C.


jammin screw said:


> lmao.... Hahahahhh..... It's actually jammin screw... Screw is slowed down music down here in Texas... Listenin to screw... Dj screw, swishahouse, abn zero point blank fat pat.... N the rest.. Check I out sometime bro.... That's funnythough... Hardcoreporn... Hehe I'm really laughin and peepz are lookin at me funny...


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> lmao.... Hahahahhh..... It's actually jammin screw... Screw is slowed down music down here in Texas... Listenin to screw... Dj screw, swishahouse, abn zero point blank fat pat.... N the rest.. Check I out sometime bro.... That's funnythough... Hardcoreporn... Hehe I'm really laughin and peepz are lookin at me funny...



Yeah yeah something about dames and grippin' grain and purple stuff up in my cup 

Paul wall baby the peoples champ and some other words that I don't know.



Sittin' sideways


WHO? MIKE JONES!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh shit I know DJ Screw, I got a lesson from someone like 10 years ago when I was a little 15 year old kid. Telling me about Dj Screw and how he created the whole chopped and screwed shit. Good times good times.


----------



## april (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Thanks for the lesson on aspergers that I was greatly needing because it's not like some years of my life have been spent around both behavioural and physically challenged people. I guess the difference is I know an adult when I see one and am not big on dehumanising for my own agenda. You turned harmless pictures into some shame fest for everyone involved. I doubt you got her express permission to post so openly about her condition but hey, the lengths people go to prove their own reality. Agree to disagree muffin  I'm done, feel free to have the last word



If u had bothered to read her words not just look at her pics u would know she is VERY open about it. 
See how fun being passive aggresive can be


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;K5WWRiGT4w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5WWRiGT4w8[/video] Somewhat relevant!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Oh shit I know DJ Screw, I got a lesson from someone like 10 years ago when I was a little 15 year old kid. Telling me about Dj Screw and how he created the whole chopped and screwed shit. Good times good times.


Remember listening to it some 5 yrs ago, bit too niche, some of the chopped stuff people have made on yt has been pretty good though, in luv with a stripper - t-pain, mjg etc has a good mix out there


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> [video=youtube;K5WWRiGT4w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5WWRiGT4w8[/video] Somewhat relevant!



[video=youtube;Q7EGWwQwYgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7EGWwQwYgE[/video]

lmao ugk.. i cant even listen to this funny but yeah


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

turn the bass up just a notch

[video=youtube;Ez7dt797bmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez7dt797bmQ[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> [video=youtube;Q7EGWwQwYgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7EGWwQwYgE[/video]
> 
> lmao ugk.. i cant even listen to this funny but yeah


UGK is the shit!Most of the people that hate rap cant even understand what they are saying!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 9, 2012)

Lets skip ahead here a bit get some laughs going and than look for some frilly stuff, what you say.....


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm about to use one of these later, my nose get's clogged up during the winter. IDGAF what you think, men can use them too.









What unmanly things do you do?


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow thats a voluptious ass.The lace is in all the wrong parts!


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

A peal away mask would be work alot better!


ganjames said:


> I'm about to use one of these later, my nose get's clogged up during the winter. IDGAF what you think, men can use them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> A peal away mask would be work alot better!


Is that like the liquid gel kind that you put on and let dry? I used to have something like that, didn't work for me.
I know they make this china clay mask shit that's like the peel away masks and it's supposed to work really well. I just grabbed these up real quick when I was getting cigarettes.


I'll do a pore strip review later lmao


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

oohhhh hollup....


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

You guys can come over, we can do facials and shit.

Be we can smoke mad blunts and listen to chopped and screwed music to cover up the metrosexuality.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I'm about to use one of these later, my nose get's clogged up during the winter. IDGAF what you think, men can use them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clogged up as in, blackheads, not a cold right. cold would be manly and acceptable, but obviously thats not what the products aimed at lol. I have used these strips when i was like a teen and actually had blackheads.

Things I do that are unmanly? Probably easier to give a list of things I do that are manly.. much shorter. jk. Umm I use molton brown moisturiser (a gift, so not technically my fault). That's about £25 worth of moisturiser though, pretty gay. Had my eyebrows waxed a few times, in fairness i dont consider that a luxury if its quite needed.There's a gym downstairs from the eyebrow waxing. When I talked to her about whether she gets many men there and sort of voiced insecurity, she said "to be honest i've had men from the gym come up here and ask to be waxed, but only waxed to the extent that it looks like they've had it done". So basically she's had muscle men come up there that have wanted to use eyebrow waxing as some kind of metrosexual status symbol rather than actually needing it. Now THATS gay


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;WTkCLmsDPaA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTkCLmsDPaA[/video] 

Insert the link into the film icon 3rd icon from the left


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> You guys can come over, we can do facials and shit.
> 
> Be we can smoke mad blunts and listen to chopped and screwed music to cover up the metrosexuality.


Ill pass unless you got some concubines over there ready to serve up some good times!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

how do you post the vids like that i tried wont work... chit


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Theres a lil video icon by the image icon in your post tool bar i guess.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> clogged up as in, blackheads, not a cold right. cold would be manly and acceptable, but obviously thats not what the products aimed at lol. I have used these strips when i was like a teen and actually had blackheads.


No eyebrow waxing for me lol, but I don't have really bushy eyebrows or anything. but yeah, blackheads. These fucking things attack my nose during the winter.

My guess is it's because I try not to shower as much during the winter months, drys out my skin and makes me itchy.. And I hate the feeling of moisturizer.



jeeba said:


> Ill pass unless you got some concubines over there ready to serve up some good times!


I know a few call girls I can ring up for a good time.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Not one post from you in at least 3 pages that I can see and you tell me good by.........try reading what I'm referring to, as well as April, and others. Maybe you just want her to keep it up for whatever reason.
> 
> Being a mod should require one to be held to a higher standard than those using the forum. You're not showing that at all right there.


Don't worry about him, dude is probably on some potent drugs! 

And thanks for weighing in.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

jus seen the other one came up... lol godamn i need to smoke something.... my head aint been right for fuck 7 mths... please let me do right this time shittt....


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> jus seen the other one came up... lol godamn i need to smoke something.... my head aint been right for fuck 7 mths... please let me do right this time shittt....


you could just need a good facial


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah a face full of smoke from good ol mary jane..... 2 to 3 more times to kill the pain


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

No more PMs please.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> This thread is about lace and frills undergarments.Not about a sword fighting pissing match.You wanna swordfirght make a thread.Back to the topic!Or something relevant to women!Not 2 dudes acting like bitches!GANGSTA GRILLZ U BASTarDZ


hey i thought the definition of flirt was on topic.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> hey i thought the definition of flirt was on topic.


Why flirt when you can be a slut?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Why flirt when you can be a slut?


why be a slut when you can be whore and get paid!

*see how much weed is a blowjob worth lolz


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> You all scared kuroi away with your sexy talk.


check out the time overseas. hopefully she slept thru this BS.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 9, 2012)

Stop fighting.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> check out the time overseas. hopefully she slept thru this BS.


How the fruit cocktail should I know what time it is overseas, this ain't no airport muthafucka.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Stop fighting.


sorry kuroi 



Thought this was funny tho... the 20s "cool" lolz

*Teens: Flirt by fidgeting or talking loudly. When your love interest is near, start playing with your hair, drumming your fingers, hopping from foot to foot or let out a squeaky laugh.
*
*2*​​*Twenties: Flirt by acting cool. If you want someone to notice you, you have to be at the cool place wearing cool clothes that hopefully make you look sexy. Discussing cool topics in an intelligent way is a bonus.
*
*3*​​*Thirties: Flirt by showing off. When around a love interest, start talking about your hot career, your latest athletic feats, your cool car or your great apartment/house. If you are certain of his/her political or social interests, you can discuss your impressive knowledge about it.
*
*4*​​*Forties: Flirt by discussing your disastrous love history. Tell interesting stories of the many bittersweet loves you have lost. Be sure to pause and look wistful at effective moments.
*
*5*​​*Fifties: Flirt by talking about your grown children. Talk about the college degrees they have , graduate schools they have been accepted into, or how they are advancing in their high stakes career.
*
*6*​​*Sixties: Flirt by talking about your beautiful grandchildren or other child relatives. Show Kodak moment pictures and talk about how you dote on them.
*
*7*​​*Seventies: Flirt by talking about your healthy habits, especially exercise and travel. Talk about how often you walk/swim/hike/golf/etc and how good you feel afterward.
*
*8*​​*Eighties: Flirt by talking about your major life accomplishments - books you've written, money you've made, houses you've owned, places you've lived, etc.
*
*9*​​*Nineties: Flirt by showing that you can walk without too much trouble. Dance if you really want to show off! Wearing something besides sweats is a major plus.
http://www.wikihow.com/Flirt-Appropriately-for-Your-Age

FYI I would not follow these guidelines - rize*


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

Fighting?

Sheeeeeeeeeit, I just woke up from a quick nap and came in here. Even if there was a fight, I probably won that shit in my sleep.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Fighting?
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeit, I just woke up from a quick nap and came in here. Even if there was a fight, I probably won that shit in my sleep.


http://www.internet-fight.com/


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanna drag my Pimp C all over your Bun B


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> http://www.internet-fight.com/


that was way less violent than i imagined. lol. should be called internet-nerd-fights.com


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I wanna drag my Pimp C all over your Bun B


Eww...

Do I have to get naked for that?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 9, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Eww...
> 
> Do I have to get naked for that?


can we get a diagram of this? im confused.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

this is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;GJ5M6qViacQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ5M6qViacQ[/video] this is fucked up!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 9, 2012)

I come into a thread and everyone just disappears... You all hate me!








Well I have had it! I'm out of here and I'm never coming back.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Your not a thread killer just a drag!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 9, 2012)

I dont hate you!




ganjames said:


> I come into a thread and everyone just disappears... You all hate me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 10, 2012)

Young Mathew,
please stop it!!grow up and be a good boy!
Your job is not to be opinionated.
Hug??










Matt Rize said:


> dude are you trying to say that being called a flirt is an insult? what planet is that on?
> 
> i have no problem with you. I'm looking our for kuroi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like my kind of party. Ante up boys.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt,
lets stop this,maybe everyones a little bit annoyed with the situation.
I know your a good guy,i dont want any more bickering,we may actually 
like one another but its wasted on misinterpretations.
Buddha comes in Peace,no more of this childishness.
I am sorry for all that has gone on here,lets forget this and talk about vegatables
or indeed fruits,ganjames is a fan i know....
So whos ever tried Durian fruit,it stinks and your not allowed to take it into hotels shops etc over here,its weird spikey,and inside its like custard that smells!!im not a fan,but its like a delicacy...............good subject change?
Matt cyber shake?
Buddha Webb.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Sounds like my kind of party. Ante up boys.


you're for sure a flirt too


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> you're for sure a flirt too


Moi? 

Why I never.....


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 10, 2012)

jeeba said:


> [video=youtube;GJ5M6qViacQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ5M6qViacQ[/video] this is fucked up!


This makes me so sad... his pants cost twice as much as mine do...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jon lajoie is a legend... I'm surprised to see him here lol. 

jeeba, you get a rep for that .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Df_O-EBjVrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_O-EBjVrk[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jan 10, 2012)

honestly theres nothing wrong with her pics, ive got lace items i wont wear because i dont have the body to make it look as good as hers.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG stop everything

*

[h=2]Snoop Dogg arrested for marijuana possession[/h]​
*my role model I'm shattered

Stopped in Texas at at a check point


----------



## 0calli (Jan 10, 2012)

HEY TOO ALL THE LADIES OF RIU TRY THIS ITS HOT IN MY OPINION.......................TURN YOUR MANS SHIRT INTO A COCKTAIL DRESS !!!!!!!!!! yup yup yup 

​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

silasraven said:


> honestly theres nothing wrong with her pics, ive got lace items i wont wear because i dont have the body to make it look as good as hers.



I know what you mean, a big hairy guy like me just does not look good in lace stuff, unless it's on those shirts with the lace cuffs, but hell I scare every one in stockings and corsett, dam the thought sends chills through me



Disclaimer, I am a man, I do not want to encourage bad behavioral, I do not want to sleep with xK, I do not want her to post pix that she is not comfortable with, I hope she never gets a cold, I found a nice sonnet that an old dead man wrote that is beautiful and I know it will be appreciated by some for what it is, then there are those with their twisted minds make it out to be ugly, so if you have a problem it well Fuck Off and read a book and get some culture

*Frills on the shirt, Tag you it
*

*George Martin (1822-1900)*


Peace all

*Heart-Hunger*

Dost thou do well, dear idol of my heart!To thrall me in the meshes of thy charms,To fill my constant soul with soft alarms,Then coyly thrust me from thy love apart?Pluck from my breast, I pluck the mystic dart!Yield--or I perish--to these folding arms!Assuage the hunger of this sick desireThat wraps me like an aromatic fire!--Oh, lull with thy ambrosial breath the swarmsOf wounded thoughts that issue from my brainAnd seek thy presence, seek thee day and night,And on thy brow, and eyes, and lips alight,Extracting aye a honey that is pain!--Oh, save me with thy kisses, or kill me quite

Disclaimer #2

This is a sonnet not a love letter and all you other woman, I am taken and very happy, so don't mp me any more offers, well maybe 1 or 2 so I can tease the wife, so I do not wish to incite rioting or nasty magic spells, just being a good friend so if you have an issue with it I don't give a Fuck. Thank you have a nice day.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I mean about scary


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 10, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> This is what I mean about scary
> 
> View attachment 1986479


Lol maaannn..... HahAa WTF.......


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

0calli said:


> HEY TOO ALL THE LADIES OF RIU TRY THIS ITS HOT IN MY OPINION.......................TURN YOUR MANS SHIRT INTO A COCKTAIL DRESS !!!!!!!!!! yup yup yup
> 
> ​



Who would have thought a lumber jack shirt (Canadian Eh!) could look so good, dame what a fashion tip, I'll show it to the guys when were hunting, it will crack them up LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> Lol maaannn..... HahAa WTF.......


The rabbits are with me I don't know who or what the green haired trolls are, they kind of spook me ROTFLOL

View attachment 1986541


----------



## 0calli (Jan 10, 2012)

yes im canadian all the way through baby lol


woodsmaneh! said:


> Who would have thought a lumber jack shirt (Canadian Eh!) could look so good, dame what a fashion tip, I'll show it to the guys when were hunting, it will crack them up LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 10, 2012)

silasraven said:


> honestly theres nothing wrong with her pics, ive got lace items i wont wear because i dont have the body to make it look as good as hers.


Dude! Pix - !! cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

Kuroi, 
I tried to reply to your last PM, but it said your box was full. I wanted to tell you that IMO you have behaved very respectfully. You pictures are some of the most tasteful ones that I have seen on here and are far from porn. I hope you will return and get YOUR derailed thread back on track !!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 10, 2012)

this thread makes me wanna retreat into my happy place

i think i shall go lie down in the fetal position


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 11, 2012)

Well another day and another chance to be human, how's everyone doing, I think we need lace and frills now where shall I look today....it was Kates BD and this is what she wore, she must have been checking out the thread I think the sleves are too short for her


----------



## jadeey (Jan 11, 2012)

0calli said:


> HEY TOO ALL THE LADIES OF RIU TRY THIS ITS HOT IN MY OPINION.......................TURN YOUR MANS SHIRT INTO A COCKTAIL DRESS !!!!!!!!!! yup yup yup
> 
> ​


That's awesome ! I'm so going to do that when he gets back from jail 

Wait what happened with kuroi ? What did I miss ?


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I can't believe that the mods in here have ruined this thread for Kuroi. She never asked to be treated this way. It is one thing for her to tell her problems or feelings on here, but it is another for you mods to say it. She is a big girl and as long as she abides by the rules you should leave her be and stop trying to diagnose her. That aspergers thing was way out of line. A lot of us have never heard her say that and even if she did way back it should not be drug up, especially by a mod.
> 
> I guess yous can jump on me now and give buddha a break. Geez !


Umm again who was ripping on kuroi? I saw a few people trying to protect her, from her own actions maybe, i dunno i think some people should look up the definition of "insanity", no she's no a big girl, look at her, she acts and dresses like a young girl, not a women. 
If kuoi and others DON'T want people knowing or treating them according to their needs, here's an idea don't mention it or use it to excuse ur behavior 
Im sorry but if kuroi was my daughter, sister or even friends in real life I would have back handed her by now, im sorry but don't post thong pics of urself and complain people like u for ur body. Maybe i brought up kurois so people could undertand her actions, behavior, as she has tried to explain in the past. So as a women and Mod i should allow a young women to destroy her future for some attention from people like uself, HELL'S NO, No she does not abide by all rules or i would no have had to delete and pm her about pics  Man people like to pretend to know what's up when all they are doing is giving their OPINION, Kurois upset about her own actions, lets hope THIS TIME she learned something , but im starting to feel like a broken record


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this the congratulation thread for Matt Rize and April on their blossoming relationship?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## april (Jan 11, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Is this the congratulation thread for Matt Rize and April on their blossoming relationship?


LOL I'm just gonna giggle , blush and say thank u


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


>


Soon enough i will snuggle him just like this, truly an incredible man who has stolen my heart


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, that just makes my day. Very happy for both of you!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 11, 2012)

0calli said:


> HEY TOO ALL THE LADIES OF RIU TRY THIS ITS HOT IN MY OPINION.......................TURN YOUR MANS SHIRT INTO A COCKTAIL DRESS !!!!!!!!!! yup yup yup
> 
> ​


BLAME CANADA!! (woot woot)

i MUST be canadian.... been doing that since high school (just missed my 15yr reunion)... very popular with all manner of roughneck (lumberjack, miner, pipeline, whatevs)


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 11, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Is this the congratulation thread for Matt Rize and April on their blossoming relationship?





april said:


> LOL I'm just gonna giggle , blush and say thank u





april said:


> Soon enough i will snuggle him just like this, truly an incredible man who has stolen my heart


wait.... what???


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 11, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> wait.... what???


 I didn't get that impression either, best of luck tho


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya have to follow your gut instinct on things. I had no inside information. Just a feeling.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 11, 2012)

awwww here ya go april more suited for this site and your guys cuteness View attachment 1989496
*u and mat kissing in a tree k-i-ss-i-n-g lol..................................two trichs embracing lol
*​


april said:


> Soon enough i will snuggle him just like this, truly an incredible man who has stolen my heart


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 11, 2012)

10 characters


----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kuroi back yet?

MOAR LACE AND FRILLS MOAR MOAR


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You owe her a public apology !!


I certainly do not, i stand behind my words, and i have no issue with kuroi, seems other people like to argue about how THEY THINK YOUR opinon is wrong to THEM  
If Kuroi was ur sister would u approve of her behavior at her age? I wont support her behavior but i always support her as a person


----------



## 0calli (Jan 11, 2012)

wow things got really tempered in here or what damn


----------



## april (Jan 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I did not start this bullshit and I think it is sad how some on here are so self righteous. And according to April Kuroi is not capable of making any choices for herself. That is one of the reasons that I said that she owes her an apology and I stand by it and could care less if you like it or not.


UMM actualy ya did start this, am i not suppose to respond lol 
Not even close, i prefer to explain her condition so people understand her choices, as i said before many times but u seem to misinterpret every time  If u wanna talk about what i said quote me and state ur view, ur the one making assumptions about my views and who i am have i once said rude things about u to state my comments 
like u said kuroi is a big girl if she has issues with me let her say so not urself, that seems self righteous  hahaha damn u 2 easy muffin, just chill lol


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2012)

april your a mod so what did you think..im not kidding...


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;9ckv6-yhnIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckv6-yhnIY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread will not stay Straitlace & Fails. Let's give it some time to regenerate its good vibe. Jmo. cn


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2012)

Kuroi i would never kill this thread, it just needed a time out


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Don't be disrespectful to you elders, junior or I'll take my punk out of my pants and slap you in the face with it.
> 
> Lighten up. It's only the interwebs.


He might like that though.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

I guess I'll have to get the ball rolling. O.k. folks, here's some skin. Objectify me. Please.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> He might like that though.



Let it be said that CR500rooster had to start the bullshit within 15 minutes of the thread being reopened.

I'd like to see the little puke try it. Gays know better to say that shit in person.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Let it be said that CR500rooster had to start the bullshit within 15 minutes of the thread being reopened.
> 
> I'd like to see the little puke try it. Gays know better to say that shit in person.


Really? I'm a pretty scrappy New Mexican. I grew up with four older brothers and a plethora of male cousins. Don't be too sure about that.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Really? I'm a pretty scrappy New Mexican. I grew up with four older brothers and a plethora of male cousins. Don't be too sure about that.



You go around telling people to STFU in person ? I know better son.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You go around telling people to STFU in person ? I know better son.


I know enough to realize a coward hides behind his words. You talk real big on the internet, son.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 12, 2012)

Would you both go and fuck eachother already? ENOUGH.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Would you both go and fuck eachother already? ENOUGH.


Sorry Beans.. I'm done.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 12, 2012)

Kuroi we got your thread re-opened!! Yay!


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

On with the objectification.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Would you both go and fuck eachother already? ENOUGH.


I am also sorry Beans.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 12, 2012)

they were playing with the idea of starting a room here where members can go and have a no holds barred fight lol
....it didn't get very far...
but this is a good example of why it might be a good idea


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 12, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> On with the objectification.


bear grylls little brother?


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> bear grylls little brother?


Nope. Just me.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 12, 2012)

Jews did 9/11
discuss


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 12, 2012)

You remind of bear grylls but if he had a little brother.The area you are in looks nice.


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 12, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Jews did 9/11
> discuss



omfg... this threads all sorts fucked up right now... LOL and here i thought it may have made a comeback... :'(


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 12, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> You reminszssd of bear grylls baut if he had a little brother.The area you are in looks nice.


That is close to the New Mexico/Colorado border. We go hiking up there to watch the bald eagles.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 12, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> omfg... this threads all sorts fucked up right now... LOL and here i thought it may have made a comeback... :'(


If you can take me to a better thread on this site then send me a link.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Well shit. I go hiking for days on end and have pics of bald eagles preening themselves. Maybe we are not all bad after all ?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jan 13, 2012)

am i still in the right place???


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> That is close to the New Mexico/Colorado border. We go hiking up there to watch the bald eagles.


Hiking is cool I always wanna go but my friends always just wanna sit and smoke weed all day.I went hiking in Colorado before when I was little it was super nice with great views.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Hiking is cool I always wanna go but my friends always just wanna sit and smoke weed all day.I went hiking in Colorado before when I was little it was super nice with great views.


You must try smoking a bowl after hiking in the mountains. The high is amazing. But you have to be careful, the high elevation will fuck with you.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Hiking is cool I always wanna go but my friends always just wanna sit and smoke weed all day.I went hiking in Colorado before when I was little it was super nice with great views.


It is getting harder to find people that will actually get out and do some miles or days.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> You must try smoking a bowl after hiking in the mountains. The high is amazing. But you have to be careful, the high elevation will fuck with you.


For some reason I feel like I would cough more idk why.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Jan 13, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> It is getting harder to find people that will actually get out and do some miles or days.


Tell me about it when we go dirt bike riding my friends now are tired after one hour of riding.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Tell me about it when we go dirt bike riding my friends now are tired after one hour of riding.


Yeah, all my old riding buddies are either getting fat or full of excuses to go anymore. I sometimes load up my bike and find strangers to ride with at the OHV areas.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> omfg... this threads all sorts fucked up right now... LOL and here i thought it may have made a comeback... :'(


Hahahahaha 
hey it was a nice breaker into the new improved thread that's all


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

Jakabok Botch said:


> am i still in the right place???


Gotta be a trap look at those legs


----------



## 0calli (Jan 13, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-more-money-than-2069.html#post6924667


CR500ROOST said:


> If you can take me to a better thread on this site then send me a link.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't believe you're still skirmishing right after the thread reopened. Sorry if the thread doesn't do much for some of you.

Since it's been a while. A picture in sepia







That's all for now or something bad will happen


----------



## 0calli (Jan 13, 2012)

i love your thread kori just spreading the love ive linked your thread a few times too in others


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Yeah and you talk real big for a little queer. You know you don't act like this in the real world.


First, yes carne is a homosexual. But who the fuck cares? He's just like you and me (personally I like him more than you).Second, why does he have to be little? He's average sized lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys are funny....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 13, 2012)

April, you're supposed to be with our friend the crypt keeper lol.... Jk rize, don't get mad dude. Here's a big bowl for everyone .


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

You know kuroi, to be honest I think this thread is great...
But it could of used a little more cowbell.

And really explore the threads space.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can't believe you're still skirmishing right after the thread reopened. Sorry if the thread doesn't do much for some of you.
> 
> Since it's been a while. A picture in sepia
> 
> ...


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 13, 2012)

I get that it's from a Saturday Night Live thing but I still don't know what it means.

And I'm rather concerned about Crypty, though I don't have any place talking about April behind her back. I like MattMatt though an I hope he will take good care of her.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

It means MORE COWBELL BABY!

I GOTTA HAVE MORE COWBELL!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First, yes carne is a homosexual. But who the fuck cares? He's just like you and me (personally I like him more than you).Second, why does he have to be little? He's average sized lol.


I would hope he was a homosexual with legs like that. Mine are slender too, pause, but damn they got hair on them. Looks like a nigga just got waxed. Wouldn't mind seeing carne in a corset himself now tbh, or anything that shows his legs off im not picky


----------



## spleefed (Jan 13, 2012)

Remember back in the mid 80's when a lot of the cool chics would wear outfits that were a hybrid of the Madonna look with touches of Heavy Metal / Hair Metal accessories. Man, those ladies were sexy as hell. I met my wife back in 87' and she could pull that look off real well plus she had a great spiral perm that we all called Ozzy Hair. Now she's a grandma and wears business suits to work everyday. I sure miss the good ol' days.

All of these great pics remind of a time that seemed a little more simple. If nothing else, thanks for that Kuroi. By the way, is your name pronounced like " Corey " ?


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> First, yes *carne is a homosexual*. But who the fuck cares? He's just like you and me (personally *I like him* more than you).Second, why does he have to be little? *He's average sized* lol.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 13, 2012)

Koo-roh-ee... It simply means 'dark' or 'black' in Japanese, as does my real name. x

Thanks guys. I have a huge fondness for the late 1800s, I can be a little in the past, but it's not always a bad thing I guess. For this reason I love museums, charity/vintage stores and looking at Victorian fashion magazines in the library.

Actually, I'd like to see Carne in a corset too. Men used to wear them. But I think he'd look hot in a women's corset. Agreed, show off those legs. Check out this fantastic Jessica Rabbit drag queen!

[video=youtube;ySDixlPwxKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySDixlPwxKA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

ive got this lace piece i bought but cant fill it up, im to lanky. though it is beautiful.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Jan 13, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> This is what I mean about scary
> 
> View attachment 1986479



OMG she has an ass crack on her tummy......gross!!!!

It looks like she has an Umpa Lumpa at her side.....that dude could fall into that think and never be seen again....wait....there could be one in there hiding!!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> ive got this lace piece i bought but cant fill it up, im to lanky. though it is beautiful.View attachment 1994399



you got to get someone to wear it it looks so cool...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

Fine words and an insinuating appearance are seldom associated with true virtue.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

To see what is right, and not to do it, is want of courage or of principle.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

Me like plenty

Forget injuries, never forget kindnesses


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 13, 2012)

wtf? I'm pretty sure that spewing hate speech towards homosexuals on this thread is NOT going to win you favor with Kuroi. 
Major Fail. 


Good thing I'll be in Canada soon, too much bromance drama here


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Matt.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

>hate speech

>implying anyone needs to curry favor


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn straight. Favor makes a lovely teppanyaki but a lousy curry. cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

Some people should not give advice


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> ive got this lace piece i bought but cant fill it up, im to lanky. though it is beautiful.View attachment 1994399


is that a female garment? 

alright dude you gotta put that on and take pics lol.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey ganjames are you drinking at work again?

You want to see silas raven in that outfit man? Ha ha.


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

sadness of packing. but joys of adventure.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> View attachment 1995011 sadness of packing. but joys of adventure.


You know where you're going?

Nice hat.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> View attachment 1995011 sadness of packing. but joys of adventure.


You did it! lololololllolollollooll. What is that thing?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

Goes well with the tattoo silas very glam rock


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

out of here is where im going. i have the ticket i still dont want to say anything till i at least get on the train. god wanted me here for 9-10 years i finally get to leave.tigger and taz ahhhgg its a love hate relationship with those two all the time.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

I luv Hayley always did. what a princess. I think singers do it more for me then say actresses. Maybe it's coz I like big lungs.


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

beautiful. she doesnt mean mug the camera does she?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> View attachment 1995011 sadness of packing. but joys of adventure.


One door close's and another opens, the adventure of life. I always pissed my bosses off because I always told them that the best thing they could do for me is to fire me. Every time I left a job I got a better one LOL


----------



## ganjames (Jan 13, 2012)

jonblaze420 said:


> Hey ganjames are you drinking at work again?
> 
> You want to see silas raven in that outfit man? Ha ha.


fuck no I'm not at work, fuck that shit. I'm at home eating a fucking popsicle.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

silasraven said:


> beautiful. she doesnt mean mug the camera does she?


Yeh very animated


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

not to bad.


----------



## silasraven (Jan 13, 2012)

it will get better with time, been apartment hunting. found a couple of nice ones


----------



## 0calli (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome there matt ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


matt rize said:


> wtf? I'm pretty sure that spewing hate speech towards homosexuals on this thread is not going to win you favor with kuroi.
> Major fail.
> 
> 
> Good thing i'll be in canada soon, too much bromance drama here


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

i fort these were hottie!!!
touch being all important......


----------



## Clonex (Jan 13, 2012)

..............................


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Yeah and you talk real big for a little queer. You know you don't act like this in the real world.





Hepheastus420 said:


> First, yes carne is a homosexual. But who the fuck cares? He's just like you and me (personally I like him more than you).Second, why does he have to be little? He's average sized lol.


Carne isn't a homosexual. He's just a sexy slut.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to see things are getting back to normal again.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

porcupines


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Carne isn't a homosexual. He's just a sexy slut.


Hey now... I ain't sexy. That's character assassination!


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Hey now... I ain't sexy. That's character assassination!


Hehe. After I wrote that I was like "Damn, I hope I know him enough to say that!" Glad you understood my humor.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 13, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Hehe. After I wrote that I was like "Damn, I hope I know him enough to say that!" Glad you understood my humor.


In that case I've got no chance against my charges of, ahem, hate speech


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

a baby python at the temple,i never really got a good picc cos the snake was scared,but its beautifull..In my old house on Koh Samui i saw a 4 metre reticulated python,and thats quite scarey when its in your garden near your weed!!!!!!..............B.


----------



## april (Jan 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;_XZn0Jz_D2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XZn0Jz_D2k[/video]


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 13, 2012)

Dear god.... there are no words....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2012)

april said:


> [video=youtube;_XZn0Jz_D2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XZn0Jz_D2k[/video]


can u belive this mexican loves country we get stage couch out hear lolz good stuff...


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2012)

fucken red necks, i love em... i love country my friends make funn of me but i dont care i realy love this shit.. for realz..


----------



## Urca (Jan 14, 2012)

I would love to get mehndi done on me one time.. its so beautiful


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 14, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> View attachment 1996429a baby python at the temple,i never really got a good picc cos the snake was scared,but its beautifull..In my old house on Koh Samui i saw a 4 metre reticulated python,and thats quite scarey when its in your garden near your weed!!!!!!..............B.


fuck that.. the idea of just going for a walk and accidentally standing on a snake would drive me insane


----------



## silasraven (Jan 14, 2012)

look where you step and wear hard toed and bottom boots. carry a http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=3C4&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&q=knives&gs_upl=7965l8512l4l9514l5l5l0l0l0l2l198l743l1.4l5l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=864&bih=405&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=7131106810728852518&sa=X&ei=GnsRT_uqN8WItwebmu2jAg&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAU and youll be good. im not for killing animals but when it comes down to him lunch or me dead. im smokin him and season it up with any plants around.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

Come on back buddha webb and kuroi. I promise no one will get all self-righteous and indignant with you again without me saying something about it. Don't feel bad about who you are Kuroi. Keep doing you. If people don't like it, that's their little problem. You don't even have to strip lol! If you haven't noticed this is the 'Kuroi Fan Club' thread. We just wanna be with Kuroi-chan haha.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Beansly,
your a gent.
Kuroi is a fantastical person with looks and charisma,charm,wisdom and nice frilly stuff you wear,and wears it great!!
Aint goin on,,,,,

PS.just for future reference i like to vocabularize and post the odd surreal post,had a few comments ,not moaning mind,just let me post the odd bit of surrealism without having to explain,,if it doesnt make sense,thats what i mean,so you do actually understand without knowing it.....anyway,havent got any surrealism in me at the moment so everythings normal..............B.

rep for the Beansly,a true gent.

















stabilizers on childrens bikes


----------



## Beansly (Jan 14, 2012)

You don't have to say anything surreal... you replies are alwys a trip
_wakka wakka wakka_ _*honk *honk_


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

take your hands off me Mr Bennett,my cakes are burning


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 14, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> fuck that.. the idea of just going for a walk and accidentally standing on a snake would drive me insane


There all over Florida now.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 14, 2012)

Havent seen any yet in FL,only a matter of time before i do though.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 14, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> There all over Florida now.





Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Havent seen any yet in FL,only a matter of time before i do though.


Here in England the worst we get are grass snakes and they're just 10cm long and don't bite lol just cat toys. I used to think America was harmless too til I heard bout brown recluses and all that shit ugh sounds horrible. Then again I imagine you would find the climate here to be equally as unappealing lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 14, 2012)

I tell a lie I think we get adders but they're very rare


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 14, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Havent seen any yet in FL,only a matter of time before i do though.


 Not everywhere yet but coming to you soon, here is the scope

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw286


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 14, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I tell a lie I think we get adders but they're very rare







[h=1]Adder[/h]Adders are the only venomous snakes found in Britain, although they are absent from Ireland. They use their venom to immobilise prey such as lizards, amphibians, nestlings and small mammals. After striking their prey, they leave the venom to take effect before following the victim&#8217;s scent to find the body. Although an adder&#8217;s venom poses little danger to a healthy adult human, the bite is very painful and requires urgent medical attention. Adders are the most northerly distributed snake and the only species found inside the Arctic circle.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 14, 2012)

Boy did we get off topic..........


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 14, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Boy did we get off topic..........


pants snake?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Morning everyone,
A bit of surreal coz just woke up then will abide by non surreal,








































Mr Evans your clevics are interfering with my shevlocks! (next post non surreal)


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

I have no idea what clevics or shevlocks are.











































Rupert,you have a train in your face! (sorry,have brekky and a smoke,return to normalcy)





































Connor,farmer trumpets cows are all in your mouth.
































no more!


----------



## silasraven (Jan 14, 2012)

almost bothered one of these when i was a kid.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Ohh,
i will be non surreal and grown up from now,its not going down well at all..childish!


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 14, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Havent seen any yet in FL,only a matter of time before i do though.


...? Really? I saw snakes in Florida on the regular, they are fucking EVERYWHERE. Most of Florida is a swamp after all.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 14, 2012)

ANYBODY LIKE TO SEE A BLUE LASER BONG SMOKING SHOW ??????????????

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/489197-advanced-marijuana-smoking-laser-bong-4.html#post6935132


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Ocalli,
fuckin cool ass show mate.....
Im gonna get lasered up.........B..


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Right,
I reccomend a viewing of Ocallis smoke show!!!cool!!

Right,im gonna cross dress my foot..

Im gonna wear some ankle stockings,oh yes i am!!!!

next post...All for Kuroi...me in stockings for you!!!

its gonna be sexy foot time soon!!!!


just slippin em on.........oh yeahhhhh!! feels good...........B.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Kuroi,


For Kuroi,


look at those tootsies! sex foot.ive used the scenic shots as a kind of buffer,so as not to shock too much....much like hydrolated lime in a way!!!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 15, 2012)

My eyes, my eyes. Someone post some lace or frills quick !!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

http://LSW&#8209;52&#8209;1.jpg


.and in my winter gear!!https://LSW%E2%80%9152%E2%80%911.jpg


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Gyro,
thats lace n frills my friend...HARDCORE foot scenes...

im goin all out porn next.....dogs doin chickens....chickens doin old people....old people doin dogs......dogs doin cats......cats doin dwarfs.......dwarfs doin sealions.........mice doing giants etc cte tec..........B


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

Heres some filth........this may get me in trouble......but im a wild free spirit so heres some serious farm yard action......2 young tigers getting frisky on the grass..........B.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

And now for me and some tattoos,im getting Shiva done in a month,but surrounded by bubbles and oms.......heres my tatts to date.....roman numerals on back is date of birth,roman numerals by mushrooms was the date of my biggest trip.....im goin looking soon to find some...yippeeeee!!!View attachment 1998707


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LbNuPmn3SMM]http://youtu.be/LbNuPmn3SMM[/video]



listen to ma song..........


----------



## 0calli (Jan 15, 2012)

SRRY SOMETHING SCREWED UP THE VID ALL GOOD NOW VIEW AWAY GUYS 

*ANYBODY LIKE TO SEE A BLUE LASER BONG SMOKING SHOW ??????????????

*<strong>[video=youtube;Jy0zFkDDL2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Jy0zFkDDL2c[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Jan 15, 2012)

Thnk u very much glad you liked it im gonna do a better one more mirrors and smoke soon


buddha webb said:


> right,
> i reccomend a viewing of ocallis smoke show!!!cool!!
> 
> Right,im gonna cross dress my foot..
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow Buddha (I can call you Buddy? It's like Bud AND Buddha...) The tigers are awesome. I'm not into the exotic pet trade but if you are in an environment with animals like that (as you are in Asia) humans should interact... Like when I read the book of Isaiah:



> The wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the young goat, and the calf and the lion and the fattened calf together; and a little child shall lead them.


It makes me tear up when I see people throw caution and social expectation to the wind and embrace nature. People like Shaun Ellis who lives with wolves, Casey Anderson whose best friend is a Grizzly Bear, Craig Busch who started animal training after making friends with wild cougars. Those little tigers, that is the way it should be, frolicking amongst humans and human children.

My... What a lacy foot... I have some white lace socks I could post, though I'm not particularly fond of feet and considering some people's fetishes I'd actually feel a bit more 'wrong' posting my lacy feet than me in my underwear ^^;


----------



## ganjames (Jan 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My... What a lacy foot... I have some white lace socks I could post, though I'm not particularly fond of feet and considering some people's fetishes I'd actually feel a bit more 'wrong' posting my lacy feet than me in my underwear ^^;


I was on chatroulette once and this random older guy (probably around 45-50) comes on and suddenly he asking me to show him my feet...

I brought my foot up to my mouth and started sucking on my toes. But after about 30 seconds of sucking on my toes (and not watching the screen) I looked up to see what he was doing... and then I realized the old man was just a video and then the real people put their cam up and it was a group of these like middle school girls laughing their asses off.

So I kept sucking on my toes anyway.




of course the story is a lie... but it's really not. or is it? ehhhhhh


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

I think it's hilarious that people are so used to that kind of random wrongness on chat roulette, they can fake it so easily. Older man asking to see your feet is commonplace and totally believable... But when I was in middle school/high school the girls knew about the weirdness and would go on chat roulette for 5 minutes for kicks, too. I think its morbid curiosity and the shock factor that amuses. Although it's a very easy and painless way to satisfy fetishists... Id still feel 'wrong' unless itched feet are dressed in a way most people would appreciate- ie nice stockings/shoes rather than it being apparent the foot itself is of sexual interest. Like how I feel about crotchless panties.... I like a sexy photo of a girl in the panties, not just a big shaven pussy in my face... It's just too overt. I like sexy, just not too vulgar or right in your face.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think it's hilarious that people are so used to that kind of random wrongness on chat roulette, they can fake it so easily. Older man asking to see your feet is commonplace and totally believable... But when I was in middle school/high school the girls knew about the weirdness and would go on chat roulette for 5 minutes for kicks, too. I think its morbid curiosity and the shock factor that amuses. Although it's a very easy and painless way to satisfy fetishists... Id still feel 'wrong' unless itched feet are dressed in a way most people would appreciate- ie nice stockings/shoes rather than it being apparent the foot itself is of sexual interest. Like how I feel about crotchless panties.... I like a sexy photo of a girl in the panties, not just a big shaven pussy in my face... It's just too overt. I like sexy, just not too vulgar or right in your face.


when are we going to get down on some co-op LBP?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

When are you coming down for dinner? (and dessert?)

Im thinking of organising a RIU camping trip. Who wants to go to Amsterdam? It's &#8364;7 a night for a three man tent...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wow Buddha (I can call you Buddy? It's like Bud AND Buddha...) The tigers are awesome. I'm not into the exotic pet trade but if you are in an environment with animals like that (as you are in Asia) humans should interact... Like when I read the book of Isaiah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see difficulty here. The children see this:


The tigers see this:





cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

*points at second picture*

There was a time I thought like that... But then I became a slave to the humans and their canned meats.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2012)

It looks so much nicer that way ... cn


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Amsterdam been wanting to go for a while


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 15, 2012)

And kuroi your post reminded me of those Americans that love embracing chimps because they're so close to them personally and genetically. Then they rip their face off


----------



## Clonex (Jan 15, 2012)

yup , let's go camping , hell i hate tents but thinking time in tent would be minutes not hours,


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

What's wrong with tents? I've done mobile homes, trailers, hostels and the back of a pickup truck but I was so glad we were in a tent last time. We hot boxed the shit out of it as did the other campers taking the lead. Great atmosphere and really fun. Had I booked a hostel, it would have cost four times as much as my ticket and the tent space...


----------



## Beansly (Jan 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What's wrong with tents? I've done mobile homes, trailers, hostels and the back of a pickup truck but I was so glad we were in a tent last time. We hot boxed the shit out of it as did the other campers taking the lead. Great atmosphere and really fun. Had I booked a hostel, it would have cost four times as much as my ticket and the tent space...


I've never been Europe but I've always wanted to. Hell, I've barely left my state on my own, anywhere would be exciting, but Europe is on my bucket list.


----------



## Clonex (Jan 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with them as such , more wrong with me lol , i love the comforts of home , hot bath , gas , electric , fridge etc , ima snob , i woulda booked the hotel and probs lost my deposit as hotels dont like parties haha


----------



## silasraven (Jan 15, 2012)

capital of NC for a personal 2 days of toking. its too cold to sit around. but from this point no where to go, i should have booked my escape date sooner.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 15, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> When are you coming down for dinner? (and dessert?)
> 
> Im thinking of organising a RIU camping trip. Who wants to go to Amsterdam? It's 7 a night for a three man tent...


I'll have a romantic candlelight dinner with you kuroi, anything is possible.. we can skype it up.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

I have to take mama out for 11 am tomorrow so I'm going to start rolling the big ones early... care to join?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 15, 2012)

Man made LOL


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

Someone posted that picture for me a while ago... I used to eat this all the time as a kid




It's like the western version of Charaben... but with more additives 



Look, It's Carne!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 15, 2012)

0calli said:


> SRRY SOMETHING SCREWED UP THE VID ALL GOOD NOW VIEW AWAY GUYS
> 
> *ANYBODY LIKE TO SEE A BLUE LASER BONG SMOKING SHOW ??????????????
> 
> *<strong>[video=youtube;Jy0zFkDDL2c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Jy0zFkDDL2c[/video]


I'm rolling up as I watch x


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 16, 2012)

Buddy sounds good enough to me Kuroi..
I put that stocking on for you,dont you forget that!
Yeah those tigers and cubs cross that park everyday,they are not chained,they roam behind there keepers...has to be said the keeper has a very large gun,looks like a rocket launcher..in fact it looks like a rocket!!
You can play a bit with the cubs as long as they are cleaned before there put back with mum,apparently a tiger doesnt like her children smelling of humans,much in the way people dont like there children smelling like tigers?? i spose???...............highed up...........B.

Im getting a new tattoo,so i took those piccies originally so i could look where i might put new one....i thought id put em up,, i wasnt being all narcicistical,or loving myself..........
I will show new one when made mind up...there will be bubbles...there will be shiva......there will be lotus flower...........B.





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Wow Buddha (I can call you Buddy? It's like Bud AND Buddha...) The tigers are awesome. I'm not into the exotic pet trade but if you are in an environment with animals like that (as you are in Asia) humans should interact... Like when I read the book of Isaiah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RaTQqEXNd0k]http://youtu.be/RaTQqEXNd0k[/video]Remember how good and how right this is!!!!!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 16, 2012)

possibly the best music to train to!!


so apt.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 16, 2012)

for Kuroi........

this music reminds me of when i used to stuff my face with E and love everyone!!!!!![video=youtube_share;eT2fJxebIRw]http://youtu.be/eT2fJxebIRw[/video]


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/DvOJuaHPvNM


did someone say pills?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

I love Drum n Bass, some house, electro etc but there shall be no pills in my boudoir...


----------



## Beansly (Jan 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I love Drum n Bass, some house, electro etc but there shall be no pills in my boudoir...


Just say no to pills.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 16, 2012)

Lace and Frills has gotten off topic, how dare you. I will right your wrong.


----------



## silasraven (Jan 16, 2012)

uhh no please dont^^^^ modesty is the best policy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

Someone get her a frilly blouse! 

And anyone who needs pills in my boudoir should probably see a doctor before undressing >_>

Kuroi went shopping today and has 2 new bras and 3 new panties, but I'll only post two because one is lycra (not lacy) and is a thong. Big no no. I may post them later if you _promise _to behave yourselves.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

oo! i went underwear shopping yesterday! i'll post mine if you post yours..... 

(the haul: 1 bra, 7 panties)


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

That's, like, 3 1/2 pair ... whoah
cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

could probably fit a wolf and a kitty into one pair of those polarbear panties o' your'n......


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> could probably fit a wolf and a kitty into one pair of those polarbear panties o' your'n......


Or not ... they burstin wit' bear. 
cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

4 thongs, 1 bikini, 2 boyshort


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

it's not actually a 'set', but not bad eh?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the Double Helix! cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I like the Double Helix! cn


.... you would ......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

Wheee! Coincidentally I wondered today, why do I not have black and red panties when I wear black and red so often? Did you notice in the playing cards photos I was wearing a pink and black bra because I didn't have a red one  So today I got a red set.

I love your panties! Daring with the lace up front. I was just talking about the V-shaped waistband, they sit on the hips more comfortably, don't they?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

i wear lots of black and red also..... naturally i gravitate towards the black and red undies too.
i'm terribly fond of brown lace, but it's hard to come by and usually by some $$$$$ italian label.

oh the laceup is on the back (mr kitty adores asscrack embellishments) and yes. definitely the most comfortable thongs are with the lace v-shaped waistband. that and the brazilian boycut style


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 16, 2012)

poor, patient mr kitty...... he's an ass man and these are the first non-6pk-fruitoftheloom undies i've bought in...... way too long apparently.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 16, 2012)

asscrack embellishments, boy if i didnt wanna see 2 words together...

lovely clothes though, like the detail on the bra


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> it's not actually a 'set', but not bad eh?


 thats some sexy gear Kitty !


----------



## 0calli (Jan 16, 2012)

very nice very nice hope ya dont mind xkuori if i throw up my thread for poetry of mine and others stop by if ya do and post your own glad too see ya back to xkuori


----------



## 0calli (Jan 16, 2012)

the poetry kink

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/493159-0calli-poetry-post-your-poetry.html


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

Those are indeed very awesome undies, and even more awesome seeing them on a bigger screen. I imagine you fill the bra out nicely... I'm jealous! 

Well, today's shopping is crappy webcam photos, rather than artistic shots... sorry guys.

I found a pair of those not quite bikini/thong panties today. The sides are like a thong, just string or a thick band of elastic, but there's a full seat and crotch at the back. They are so cosy. I feel a bit self conscious wearing thongs outside. I like the look of them but I can't help feeling a bit wrong like people can see through my clothes or something 0_o

*tries stuff on*


----------



## ganjames (Jan 16, 2012)

whats kurois favorite color? i need to make sure i get the right candles.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

Kuroi likes... red :3

I tried to crop myself out adequately but.. then you wouldn't see the bra ^^;


----------



## ganjames (Jan 16, 2012)

ew red, this is what i'm painting my office. it's "goldfish orange" but it looks more like IDGAF orange.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

That orange is making my eyes go funny @[email protected]

Aw, you hate it... I was getting excited about my first ever date. And it's valentine's day soon as well...


----------



## ganjames (Jan 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That orange is making my eyes go funny @[email protected]
> 
> Aw, you hate it... I was getting excited about my first ever date. And it's valentine's day soon as well...


yeah now that I think about it... that orange would give me a headache, I wish I was a girl.... I want bright purple!


uhhh... valentines day? what's that?

ohhhhh! you mean self loathing day! i think i'll spend that day feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 16, 2012)

Purple <3

Yeah, Valentine's Day sucks if you're alone. I never got anything but I made little gift baskets for my guy friends with heart shaped chocolates wrapped in red and pink thin paper and tied with a satin ribbon last year.


----------



## ...... (Jan 16, 2012)

Im thinking about getting someone to airbrush a purple pot leaf with flames coming off it on a black T for me.
It'll go perfect with these black/purple jordans I grabbed.
Purple is definitely one of my favorite colors.......girls love it lol.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 16, 2012)

...... said:


> Im thinking about getting someone to airbrush a purple pot leaf with flames coming off it on a black T for me.
> It'll go perfect with these black/purple jordans I grabbed.
> Purple is definitely one of my favorite colors.......girls love it lol.


Ganjames gets shit done with windows paint.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 16, 2012)

oh no, i forgot the flames.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 17, 2012)

...... said:


> Im thinking about getting someone to airbrush a purple pot leaf with flames coming off it on a black T for me.
> It'll go perfect with these black/purple jordans I grabbed.
> Purple is definitely one of my favorite colors.......girls love it lol.


Jordans eh 
*ethnic sensor tingling*


----------



## ...... (Jan 17, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ganjames gets shit done with windows paint.


lol that shits crazy,a little bigger and a darker purple and it be perfect lol.You see what im talking about though,im gonna have the flames coming off the tips of the leaf.


and yes jordans I cant fuck with the air max's and shit.I dont give a fuck what other people wear,I'll probably be wearing jordans and tims when im 80.


----------



## ...... (Jan 17, 2012)

The mall needs to hurry up and fucking open already lol.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

This is great,weve got girly underwear shows,i love it...even the boys are getting into a bit of clothing design,,,great.......Pills finished.long time ago.Ive flushed my pills for lace n frills!!!!
kuroi is back and firing .....life is good!!!
24 km walk today,going to watch step son kinda,play soccer at 6pm,so its 4.20 now,and im firing on all fours,spliffs rolled,bongs super charged,little wooden pipe for sneaky soccer tokes.....its a world of weed..
good mood today........
Lets be gratefull weve all got each other to chat too,for friendship,info,smoking needs and deeds and seeds and weeds and beads.................B.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 17, 2012)

Have a good day, Buddy x

I'm doing another music video shoot today.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Have a good day, Buddy x
> 
> I'm doing another music video shoot today.


Good morning, Sunshine.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Have a good day, Buddy x
> 
> I'm doing another music video shoot today.


Alright for some


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

The only advice i can offer Kuroi is...kill that shoot baby!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

I think Dizzys wig is having a job interview today,Dizz dont wanna go,but the wig says go!! The pubic wig is trying to get work in the technological field,so all wish the wig well,and hope Dizz has a nice day out along the way!!! (im munted stoned).........B.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)

some lace and laugh's 


View attachment 2004076View attachment 2004077View attachment 2004078


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought this deserved it's own spot

View attachment 2004082


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 18, 2012)

serious question,,the guy with all the shit in his face,is he stupid? or is he arty? or is he a monster? or is he demonstrating against societys perceived idealism? is he being .....i dunno....i would like to know if that is art,self expression,or brain damage?
I used to have dreads down my ass,pierced nose etc,i was a punk,still am,but i never wanted to put plates in my face,or make my chin look like an eye!!!

could be me,maybe im old fashioned....

any thoughts?





woodsmaneh! said:


> some lace and laugh's
> 
> 
> View attachment 2004076View attachment 2004077View attachment 2004078


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 18, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I thought this deserved it's own spot
> 
> View attachment 2004082


Thats what a cucumber is out there? Dayum... Are they actually black?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 18, 2012)

Buddy, I think it might just be a case of him doing it 'because he can'. Thou had piercings and stuff but were still conscious of your own personal 'boundary' with the modifications. So do I in that my piercing will not get bigger than 18 mm because it won't suit me. I guess people like him just don't care what other people think ( more than most people with body mods) and also don't care about looking weird in themselves.

Lol, I LOVE cucumbers. And Japan. Quality, not quantity ^^ The cucumbers in Trinidad are little and pale like that too, but they make great chow.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 19, 2012)

It's my Birthday tomorrow...  the big 26...

I'm one old arse Goat...


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jan 19, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> It's my Birthday tomorrow...  the big 26...
> 
> I'm one old arse Goat...


well let me be the 1st(on this thread) to say...happy birthday


heres one for you


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Jan 19, 2012)

Any males here secretly wear women's panties?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 19, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> Any males here secretly wear women's panties?


I steal them to fap with does that count?


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

its not lacy, its not frilly, but kuroi asked me to share a recent picture i took of myself while just playing dress up


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

Is that a sultry glance you're giving me there, Urca? <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> Any males here secretly wear women's panties?


Do you? Let's see!

I like to wear actual man boxers sometimes, as well as the girl boxers.

Happy Birthday, Shan-Shan <3 I'm going to have to get the camera out for you...


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol I believe it is kuroi!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

I sees a Urca! *tackleglomps*


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol girl you should know better than to tackle me with those earrings in... unless your trying to keep my ear lobe as a trophy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

How about I just keep all of you as a trophy ;3


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> How about I just keep all of you as a trophy ;3


A dreadful pun on "stuffed and mounted" just springs to my degenerate mind. Oh the ursinanity. cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

id go with the boobs over the earlobe ... Urca sports a fine pair of funbags


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

Kuroi is fidgety and frisky and a bit crazy right now.

I've been having a crazy time with my circumstances...

But, wow, Neer-Neer, you made it sound more dirty than intended XD


----------



## ganjames (Jan 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Do you? Let's see!
> 
> I like to wear actual man boxers sometimes, as well as the girl boxers.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Shan-Shan <3 I'm going to have to get the camera out for you...


my birthday was in july...

breaking out that camera?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Kuroi is fidgety and frisky and a bit crazy right now.
> 
> I've been having a crazy time with my circumstances...
> 
> But, wow, Neer-Neer, you made it sound more dirty than intended XD


 i wanna get frisky and crazy with you....ill make breakfast to


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2012)

Kuroi, do you need Woofies&#8482;? cn


----------



## ganjames (Jan 19, 2012)

wait, i know it's not that light out in the uk right now... at least not yet.

did i already see this? my brain is dumb


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

i feel like i got ripped off for my bday now


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys, I took that last year :3

Aw, come on Ganjames, that's where the magic happens, the window I smoke out of!

New pictures and I will get shot 

Neer-Neer, I want something to chew on :3

Dizzle, you have a whole thread full of me already XP


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

enuf is just never enuf when it comes to enuf Kuroi


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Guys, I took that last year :3
> 
> Aw, come on Ganjames, that's where the magic happens, the window I smoke out of!
> 
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw...


But seriously I get embarrassingly excited in pet stores... "Wheeee, a SQUEAKY!" 

HAPPINESS


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

i checked my PMs and got so excited i went and rang the next doors doorbell with my hands behind my back


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

ganjames, me and kuroi made birthday pictures for you in july

and lol kuroi you can keep me as long as you walk me and feed me


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

My kind of girl :3 *wagwag*

We'll go for long walks in the park in the summer, chase small animals and whip our tails like we know we're hot bitches


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys good evening how is everybody ?


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol sweet, cause I know summer there cant get that hot compared to here!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 19, 2012)

my memory is shit lmao, but now i remember.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

what about bunny tails? there somewhat safer


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Hehe bunny tails are cute


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

0calli said:


> Hehe bunny tails are cuteView attachment 2008089


 thats what im talkin bout! ... makes you just wanna crash into it LOL


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 19, 2012)

I like very very much ^^

A hot summer over here is when it hits 86-87, but I don't like it too hot. Well, not outside anyway.


----------



## Urca (Jan 19, 2012)

wow lucky, I used to live in vegas, summers there are regulary 120 F out there. 
That would be a great summer, 80 degrees out, green lush stuff cause it rains like a mofo there


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Do you? Let's see!
> 
> I like to wear actual man boxers sometimes, as well as the girl boxers.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Shan-Shan <3 I'm going to have to get the camera out for you...


Don't get your camera out for me... All I wanted was a happy birthday from you... And I got it...

Mission Complete...


----------



## thegersman (Jan 20, 2012)

Will you get the camera out for me ??????????


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm... Most of the guys in this thread have been following it for awhile and gotten to know me... Find 3 images of things I like that fit this thread and we'll see x

If he gets a picture, so does Shan-Shan x


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

does that bow go in the front or back?


----------



## thegersman (Jan 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hmm... Most of the guys in this thread have been following it for awhile and gotten to know me... Find 3 images of things I like that fit this thread and we'll see x
> 
> If he gets a picture, so does Shan-Shan x




That is easy


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 20, 2012)

The Big V day is coming so let me be the first to just say.....

[h=1]The Amorous Cannibal
BY CHRIS WALLACE-CRABBE

Suppose I were to eat you
I should probably begin
with the fingers, the cheeks and the breasts
yet all of you would tempt me,
so powerfully spicy
as to discompose my choice.

While I gobbled you up
delicacy by tidbit
I should lay the little bones
ever so gently round my plate
and caress the bigger bones
like ivory talismans.

When I had quite devoured the edible you
(your tongue informing my voice-box)
I would wake in the groin of night
to feel, ever so slowly,
your plangent, ravishing ghost
munching my fingers and toes.

Here, with an awkward, delicate gesture
someone slides out his heart
and offers it on a spoon,
garnished with adjectives.





[/h]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok... The yukata isn't matt cotton, with a real obi (it's padded and velcro tied), wrapped correctly (that is how you dress the dead) and the print is a but unusual but I like the fact it's furisode. The second one is sexy but tasteful. Not so sure about the last one but you've shown you paid attention to my words as well as pictures. Passed, but you have to wait 'til later... Thankyou for the poetry, woodsmaneh <3

Dizzle, that's a hair bow, but you can get large bows that are made to button/safety pin onto dresses. You can wear them on the front or back (lolita, NOT the yukata/kimono!!) or both. I have a dress with small bows down the front and on the waist but with a sash that ties into a huge bow at the back.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

ahhh ... i got ya.... i love being wrong on both accounts lol


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 21, 2012)

Im wearing a leopard print body suit today.....i look great!with bows and frills to match!!


2moro i dress as a Zebra,,coz i love Zebra!

Monday...i dress as a spaniel dog,,not sure which one yet,,many spaniels to choose!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 21, 2012)

Tuesday...mouse.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 21, 2012)

going springer on monday...springer spaniel.....look good.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

I've already got the Shan Shan picture you posted a while back my love. I wouldn't mind having an other picture of you smiling tho... I haven't seen enough of you smiling...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm so bad at smiling for the camera 0_o I was just talking to a friend about it last night. Here is the closest full on 'hey I am smiling' thing I could manage. My parents were pissed that after all those years of doing photoshoots I couldn't smile decently for their wedding photos...







Hope you likies x


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That orange is making my eyes go funny @[email protected]


choice #2

pretty sure i'll go with this one, i love red/black/and a little bit of white.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 21, 2012)

This scheme with lots of beanbags, candles, a stash cupboard and glassware case, animal photos, ganja leaves in a picture frame (thank my mama for that one) and a fucking big kotatsu :3


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

no glassware case for me, i'm about to quit smoking bud, quit smoking cigs, and quit drinking (even though i only get drunk maybe 5-6 times a year).

i'll grow and make edibles, maybe the occasional vape bag.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish you all the best. i hardly drink and I quit cigarettes last year. We can still get under the kotatsu together, right?


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I wish you all the best. i hardly drink and I quit cigarettes last year. We can still get under the kotatsu together, right?


are those those table things they used to heat with coals?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

plz everybody move thi forwards to help mainyankee's cause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Originally Posted by *0calli*  
*maineyankee* 





Stoner *Stoner*




























   Join DateSep 2011LocationMaine (The Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth)Posts726Journal Entries32 

*




*
Good Day Doggies






So sorry that I have been unable these past few days to post. I have been really busy with something that I would like to share with you ... 

For the past month, a friend of mine (25 years younger than I) had his niece abducted from their home in the middle of the night. At first LEO's were stating that it was a missing child, and for the past two weeks, changed it to, possible foul play. The little girl's name is Ayla, and from Maine. My friend and I are tight, as he always turned to me for guidance when things where going south for him. When I learned of this happening a month ago, I put my hand out, and he grabbed it. I did not want him to be alone on Christmas, so my family invited him over, just so that he could get away from it all, at least for a few hours. We have remained tight throughout, but they have had very little to say, or help out, especially with the media.

Behind the scenes, but with his knowledge, I have been working with NBC and the Today Show. I, as well as many others across this State, Country and even Canada, are doing what we can do bring Ayla home, safe and sound. We have never, nor will we, give up hope that she be safely returned home to her Mom and Dad, even though they are not together any longer (prior to this event). Tonight, at 11:30 PM, despite my usual bedtime of 9:00 pm, I was interviewed by NBC and the Today show, for an update that will air in the morning at 7:30 EST. It was something that I needed to do, for I need to keep Ayla's name in the forefront of all media.

All day long, I reached out to my friend, and he never returned a call nor any of my countless texts. They were in essence, that now was the prime opportunity of placing a cry for help. I take it as they are scared to talk to the media, for they feel that every time they do, it gets twisted around. I repeatedly told him, as well as Ayla's father, that this was not the case, and that if they were uncomfortable to answer a specific question, all they had to say was that they did not want to answer it. Simple enough. They have not been asking for any coverage nationally, but stay local and only with newsprint. (Circulation appx 20,000). Here I am, not even affiliated other than a friend, and I just did an interview that will be reached out to over 8 Million viewers. I know if I was in their shoes, I think I would have grabbed hold and gone with it, despite any fear about myself, but to have my child returned home, safe and sound.

I think I may have lost a friend, whose friendship I cherished and loved. But it is not about a friendship to me. It is about finding a Lost and Missing Child. Period.

I thank you so very much for allowing me the opportunity to share, and also vent my frustration on this matter that has plagued me for over a month. If you wish, you may post here, or PM me. I love all my friends here on Doggie Nuts, for I feel at home, and a part of Community and Friendship with all that enter this great thread.

God Bless ~ And Let's Get Ayla Home


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

do you think he could have killed her?

just saying... those people thought they knew and trusted that babysitter when he watched their little girls, until they found the one girls dismembered body in the guys freezer.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

im not sure im just helping a fellow riu member and friend on here can you plz move it forward on some of your threads ? in hopes it helps in some small way ?


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm surprised nobody else heard about this on here already, he was talking about it back in december.

nancy grace has been all over it.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 21, 2012)

At least it looks like you're close to smiling... I really was born in the wrong country...


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

We or i just found out so just made a thread and all the doggie crew is posting away now were really trying to spread this as we wud for anybody else


ganjames said:


> i'm surprised nobody else heard about this on here already, he was talking about it back in december.
> 
> Nancy grace has been all over it.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 21, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> At least it looks like you're close to smiling... I really was born in the wrong country...


I wish I was born in Europe...

welcome to shit America, where the only countries you can go by car are shitty Canada and shittier mexico. 

In fact, mexico is shitty enough that Google chrome doesn't give a fuck if it's not capitalized.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey we got good cars 


ganjames said:


> i wish i was born in europe...
> 
> Welcome to shit america, where the only countries you can go by car are shitty canada and shittier mexico.
> 
> In fact, mexico is shitty enough that google chrome doesn't give a fuck if it's not capitalized.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 22, 2012)

Ocalli,
your laser bong show was the shit!
your cars are shit!lol..

anybody seen beansly???




0calli said:


> Hey we got good cars


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

*howls for Beansly*


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 22, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Ocalli,
> your laser bong show was the shit!
> your cars are shit!lol..
> 
> anybody seen beansly???


American cars ARE shit lmao. Sure you have muscle cars but your day to day cars are boxes on wheels. Get some european/Japanese swag and smooth that shit out jheeze


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 22, 2012)

american cars are shit.

anyone no where Beanslys got to.

Kuroi,where the Beansly??x


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

german cars are the best these days, american cars used to be alot better than they are now , id take a 62' Caddilac or a 70' hemi Roadrunner over most present day cars


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 22, 2012)

america has some great cars ,i was being stupid.......
i owned a Chrysler Crossfire in 2003,i loved that car,and others said it was shit..

I would like a Ferrari or Lambourghini if anyones buying!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm physically attracted to the Audi TT.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to go look for Beansly *sniffs the ground*

But remember, Europe is a big place. Stay well away from French cars.

EDIT: He was last in General Growing last night, so he's not too far. Maybe I should inbox him some incentive to come back.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 22, 2012)

thought id let ya guys know that maineyankee posted to me and in the post said ayla has been found safe and sound !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 22, 2012)

mmmmm hemi cuda !!!!!!!!!!!!


Dizzle Frost said:


> german cars are the best these days, american cars used to be alot better than they are now , id take a 62' Caddilac or a 70' hemi Roadrunner over most present day cars


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jan 22, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> I would like a Ferrari or Lambourghini if anyones buying!!



hell...i couldn't afford the gas lol.......but id go with a '69(or '71) goat since were on subject...never been a mopar guy or id agree with that cuda...

"disappears back into shadows"


----------



## ca$hcropper (Jan 22, 2012)

Ummm just thought id throw it out there that my birthday is feb 2nd, just in case you know any beautiful ladies that would like to wish me a happy one with some nice pics! Hint hint


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

Now were getting some where HP Ya HP I fucking love it, yes even better than that...HP

I have a 2009 Evo, 1998 Silverado step side with a 383 stroker, 2011 ram Hemi with 450HP, and my bikes, snowmobiles. I love going fast, real fast been raceing since I could walk. Sold my boat 4 years ago, kept smashing the drives off it, 2x one year. Going fast in something or on something wo who,


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 22, 2012)

that jet is lacking in both lace and frills...j/k woodsman 

kuroi... lets see a real smile. dimples, teeth, the whole 9


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I think I'm physically attracted to the Audi TT.


Ew ew ew ew ew ~ a New Beetle (steee-rike one) with a chromosomal defect (steeeee-rike two) and Richard Hammond likes it (yer outta heeah!)

That said, I will admit to liking the Porsche Panamera. 

~grin~ This thread hasn't been jacked so much as put on a four-point lift! cn


----------



## jeeba (Jan 22, 2012)

This threads been jacked more than a highschoolers dick!


cannabineer said:


> Ew ew ew ew ew ~ a New Beetle (steee-rike one) with a chromosomal defect (steeeee-rike two) and Richard Hammond likes it (yer outta heeah!)
> 
> That said, I will admit to liking the Porsche Panamera.
> 
> ~grin~ This thread hasn't been jacked so much as put on a four-point lift! cn


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

jeeba said:


> This threads been jacked more than a highschoolers dick!


RFLMAO Well played 
BUT....
I think half the people subbed to this thread are either still in high school or close to retirement


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

~offended look~ Only as a predator Ma'am! cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~offended look~ Only as a predator Ma'am! cn


i'm a predator posing as a housepet.....


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> ~offended look~ Only as a predator Ma'am! cn


April giggles and gives cannabineer a sly grin..
U mean pedator  ... and yet another sly grin appears on my lips


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

april said:


> RFLMAO Well played
> BUT....
> I think half the people subbed to this thread are either still in high school or close to retirement



I'm not in high school but I am High, Hi sweet cheeks


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

april said:


> April giggles and gives cannabineer a sly grin..
> U mean pedator  ... and yet another sly grin appears on my lips


It's a Polar PedoBear! cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

I let people jack it do they don't complain it's boring while I don't post pictures. But April is talking to the menfolk now, so I will watch.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Jan 22, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i'm a predator posing as a housepet.....


Here kitty kitty kitty hehe
Man I love pussies


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

Make up for past sins and get a Rise from Matt



I realy like the white outfit, classy and the black lace skirt just says playful all over it, the black outfit say vixen to me, so I got 3 of a kind what you got....


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I'm not in high school but I am High, Hi sweet cheeks


lol so am I, hey muffin


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I let people jack it do they don't complain it's boring while I don't post pictures. But April is talking to the menfolk now, so I will watch.


Not only men like to creep on u my sweet , I'm sure we have a few ladies that are just as pervy and meet the specs i mentioned  
How has kuroi been?


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Make up for past sins and get a Rise from Matt
> 
> View attachment 2012377View attachment 2012378View attachment 2012379
> 
> I realy like the white outfit, classy and the black lace skirt just says playful all over it, the black outfit say vixen to me, so I got 3 of a kind what you got....


LOL oh trust me i've gotten Matt to "rise" many times in the last week


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

OK so tell me you ladies don't like going fast, bull shit, lace and HP go together, meet some of the best ladies at the races, never had a lady say go slower.... just saying, and don't get me started on motercycles, good old *Milwaukee* Vibrator please, just once more around the block, please, please


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. I'll take your word for it, I know women are especially critical of eachother.

Kuroi is still 'in limbo' health wise, with family and school but I'm getting g ssome interesting commissions at the moment. My music video shoots often come with free booze, weed and munches so that is nice. My uncle may be getting out of jail soon and I hope he manages to get off the crack for good. Yourself?

And guys, a _truly _ugly car is the FIAT multipla


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

april said:


> LOL oh trust me i've gotten Matt to "rise" many times in the last week


d{>_<}b

............................


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol. I'll take your word for it, I know women are especially critical of eachother.
> 
> Kuroi is still 'in limbo' health wise, with family and school but I'm getting g ssome interesting commissions at the moment. My music video shoots often come with free booze, weed and munches so that is nice. My uncle may be getting out of jail soon and I hope he manages to get off the crack for good. Yourself?
> 
> And guys, a _truly _ugly car is the FIAT multipla


I'd take that thing over the Godforsaken Chrysler 300 in a hot heartbeat. Some things are so ugly they're cool ... that thing looks like Spiderbear. cn


----------



## jeeba (Jan 22, 2012)

That is one ugly fucking car.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol. I'll take your word for it, I know women are especially critical of eachother.
> 
> Kuroi is still 'in limbo' health wise, with family and school but I'm getting g ssome interesting commissions at the moment. My music video shoots often come with free booze, weed and munches so that is nice. My uncle may be getting out of jail soon and I hope he manages to get off the crack for good. Yourself?
> 
> And guys, a _truly _ugly car is the FIAT multipla



Sounds kind of like living with the Munsters, the uncle in jail, krazy people, nice people and weard people, I think it's called life Eh! Dam there is so much crap gping on in everyones life and your own. Kind of makes it even more important to sort the important from the noise. I kind of lose sight of that some times and it gets tough when everyone depends on you. Some times I wonder just how much the human sprit can take, and just when you you think that's all you can take Pow more shit coming at you. Funny thing is most people think they are alone but your not there are lots of people with the same issues and worse. My youngest son in his early 20's is addicted to Oxys after getting them 6 months ago for a work injury, what a mess. Figgered it out 20 days ago and took him to a rehab clinic and were working on it. Can't fucking trust a drug addict at all, anyway, suck it up and do the right thing just don't forget to go outside at night and howl at the star's, they will listen to anything. 

That is truly an ugly car


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

I am guessing that in their shenanigans, april and Matt used both ice ... and wax ... cn


----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lol. I'll take your word for it, I know women are especially critical of eachother.
> 
> Kuroi is still 'in limbo' health wise, with family and school but I'm getting g ssome interesting commissions at the moment. My music video shoots often come with free booze, weed and munches so that is nice. My uncle may be getting out of jail soon and I hope he manages to get off the crack for good. Yourself?
> 
> And guys, a _truly _ugly car is the FIAT multipla


I'm sorry, but the wording of that sentence was enough to make me choke on my orange. I had to claim it.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am guessing that in their shenanigans, april and Matt used both ice ... and wax ... cn


Well anyone would want a nice bowl of ice cream after waxing their surf boards to catch some waves.... in San Jose.. yeah that's it...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

Ice and wax play? Even I'm not that bad. I like knives though.

But really, I don't understand Ganjames 0_o


----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ice and wax play? Even I'm not that bad. I like knives though.
> 
> But really, I don't understand Ganjames 0_o


It gave me the super giggles. It was just so casual.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

Now I am going to have to research the erotic application of knives.  Makes me think of the Star Trek TNG scene where Worf snarls "this IS sex!!" cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

i got a big ole knife collection....wanna play?


----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

i have a big stuffed animal collection, wanna have a tea party?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Now I am going to have to research the erotic application of knives.  Makes me think of the Star Trek TNG scene where Worf snarls "this IS sex!!" cn


i thought it was a very witty and applicable pun


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got a big ole knife collection....wanna play?





ganjames said:


> i have a big stuffed animal collection, wanna have a tea party?


Which one of you has a bed big enough for both? I have a double ...And one side is already full of stuffed animals.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Which one of you has a bed big enough for both? I have a double ...And one side is already full of stuffed animals.


well, i guess i just lost...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Which one of you has a bed big enough for both? I have a double ...And one side is already full of stuffed animals.


 the floor has way more space .. ill bring a bearskin rug.. dont worry cannabineer it will be brown bear lol


----------



## april (Jan 22, 2012)

$HollaHollaGetDollah$ said:


> Wow I comment on someones hypocrisy and all my posts magically disappear. *cough* mod abuse


No U admitted to being 16 luv i assumed admin was aware but i will send them a friendly reminder since u insist on making ur presence known  well for a brief while that is, please return when ur 18 per site rules


----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

lol cant he just make a new account?


----------



## Beansly (Jan 22, 2012)

_*puffs chest_
WHO? WHA? _
*scan_s _room_
What's going on???
_*crazy Clint Eastwood eye_
Is someone being [a] hypocritical and/or a jealous douche bag again? No? Good.
*curls up in my bear cave

Awww... :') Nice to feel missed. Thanks.


And ftr, 1)I'm 27 and 2)It looks like you could kick my ass BW lol I dig your style man (tats, hair). Very cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

Beansly said:


> _*puffs chest_
> WHO? WHA? _
> *scan_s _room_
> What's going on???
> ...


Dude ... ? It's the tenth ...?
cn


----------



## Beansly (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Dude ... ? It's the tenth ...? Y'know, the rent?
> cn


10th?
The people it was directed to will know what I'm talking about. That's all that really matters


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a quote from "The Big Lebowski". If you're living in a bear cave, don't forget to pay the landlord ... cn


----------



## Beansly (Jan 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> It's a quote from "The Big Lebowski". If you're living in a bear cave, don't forget to pay the landlord ... cn


Ah.
Please excuse my ignorance and defensiveness.


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 22, 2012)

Now give him a bear hug.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Jan 22, 2012)

I told you kuroi, it follows me everywhere... even the first page of youtube.

[video=youtube;mtODX-055g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtODX-055g8&amp;feature=g-logo&amp;context=G2f84990FOAAAAAAACAA[/video]


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 24, 2012)

Beanslys back,,,,
Matt and April,i hope everythings smokey johnson and the gang and we can get back on!!(dont know what smokey johnson and the gang is but you know what im sayin!)
This tickled me today/like lacelike frillyness may tickle,,,,














A man goes to a psychiatrist and says, "Doc, my brother's crazy, he thinks he's a chicken." The doctor says, "Why don't you turn him in?" The guy says, "We would. But we need the eggs."



Beansly said:


> _*puffs chest_
> WHO? WHA? _
> *scan_s _room_
> What's going on???
> ...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 24, 2012)

A butcher is talking to a customer.
Butcher says: You won't believe what happened the other day, I caught my assistant sticking his dick in the bacon slicer and fired him.
The customer says: Good lord. What did you do with the bacon slicer?
Butcher says: I fired her too


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 25, 2012)

somethin i said?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no idea what's going on in here.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 25, 2012)

Your wonderful, beautiful thread got Hi-Jacked my love...  

It is almost enough to bring a tear to a mans eye :'(


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 25, 2012)

i was joking with the somethin i said quote,just cos its gone super quiet??

almost an echo....B




buddha webb said:


> somethin i said?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 25, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Your wonderful, beautiful thread got Hi-Jacked my love...
> 
> It is almost enough to bring a tear to a mans eye :'(


Shan Shan, it's nice to have good company, I'm going through a tough time right now. I need you guys to keep it frilly in here to take my mind off it all.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jan 25, 2012)

Here are some frills sure to help keep your mind off of anything that could be happening...

And Kuroi if that doesn't work, I get paid on friday... I might be able to buy something frilly and do a private photo shoot for you


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

uh oh.... thumbs up.........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

hows it goin people?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 25, 2012)

Going crap seedlings dying don't know anyone to get weed and my Xbox is broke 1st world problems feel sorry for me ::I feel like I should post more pseudo sad posts to compliment my new avatar. Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweet jebus...I need to post whore my way to 50. No way around this before I can pm, right mods? April?


----------



## jeeba (Jan 25, 2012)

Just answer some noob question youll get posts and potentially help someone.


JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Sweet jebus...I need to post whore my way to 50. No way around this before I can pm, right mods? April?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Sweet jebus...I need to post whore my way to 50. No way around this before I can pm, right mods? April?


youre other acct got banned eh


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you. Good idea.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Nah. I've lurked here for years but never had anything to say publicly, except for one time last year when I made this account.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Nah. I've lurked here for years but never had anything to say publicly, except for one time last year when I made this account.


Hmm....
Lurked for ages... Never had the need to PM or PM'd before... Or posted
Suddenly needs to PM... the mystery continues...


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2012)

Classy avatar though ... pinstripes ... cn


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Free your mind, no big conspiracy here. It's probably a little more common than you think.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Classy avatar though ... pinstripes ... cn


I never needed one before, and this turned out slightly fucked up. I'll fix it sooner or later tonight...if I care more. =) 
(I'll care more, I don't like seeing her disgraced with stripes of stupidity. )


----------



## april (Jan 25, 2012)

Sending my sweet kuroi some hugs and cuddles, luv ya sweety, keep ur chin up


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

April am I free to just make enough short posts to get my count up to 50 or is post whoring something you'd ban for?


----------



## april (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> April am I free to just make enough short posts to get my count up to 50 or is post whoring something you'd ban for?


I don't encourage post whoring, but ur allowed to add ur comments to any thread u find interesting I don't like banning members, only offer the very bad few brief time outs when needed. Why do u need 50 posts?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

april said:


> I don't encourage post whoring, but ur allowed to add ur comments to any thread u find interesting I don't like banning members, only offer the very bad few brief time outs when needed. Why do u need 50 posts?


So I can pm about 35 of you guys from this thread. I know what you're thinking. Occam's razor does not apply here =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Hmm....
> Lurked for ages... Never had the need to PM or PM'd before... Or posted
> Suddenly needs to PM... the mystery continues...


Yes, nope, not here, yes and yes. I posted once the day I made this account last year. It's really the only time in 8-10 years of weed forums (roughly 6 here) that I ever felt compelled to say anything. Until now. =)


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

april said:


> Why do u need 50 posts?


heh... none of your bizness im sure 


cannabiner, throw the ringer (full of dirty lacey frills).


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 25, 2012)

Not welcome and done nothing..

very clicky.....good job moderators!!

you will be glad to hear im gone.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> heh... none of your bizness im sure


Shouldn't you be entertaining your lady friend? Isn't it nice out in California? I'd say it's time for a walk on the beach.

*nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Shouldn't you be entertaining your lady friend? Isn't it nice out in California? I'd say it's time for a walk on the beach.
> 
> *nudge* *nudge*


we did the beach yesterday  i'm hashing. all is well. talk about lace and frills, lawd a mercy.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 25, 2012)

matt rize said:


> we did it on the beach yesterday


fixed

&#8203;...........


----------



## Beansly (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Sweet jebus...I need to post whore my way to 50. No way around this before I can pm, right mods? April?


Only like 3 or 4 people have the power to ban someone. Mods or room mods don't have the power to ban anyone. We do get direct access to the big guy's ear though so it's not _carte blanche_ to do whatever you want. If they find out your just post whoring, they'll delete all your posts and you'll just have to start over.


----------



## april (Jan 25, 2012)

It's very easy for me 2 ask admin to ban bad members but i don't like 2, i prefer to offer members another chance b4 i request what i feel should be done, admin seems to have my back, i don't worry i just mod the way it should be done  but i wonder why so many mods feel the need to answer a question i was asked and answered, guess others feel the need to mod outside their areas, or is it just because i'm commenting  lol damn Matt another dab please  hehehehe


----------



## Beansly (Jan 25, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Sweet jebus...I need to post whore my way to 50. No way around this before I can pm, right *mods*? April?


Just to clear up that little technicallity....

It's not just you. I've had to check Kev Murphy a few times too when he got a little too big for his britches


----------



## april (Jan 25, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Just to clear up that little technicallity....
> 
> It's not just you. I've had to check Kev Murphy a few times too when he got a little too big for his britches


LMFAO cocky man, someone grew some confidence and balls, how did u check Kevin again? wow ur super ego needs to be checked sweety or do u enjoy making people laugh, wow damn who are u again?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 26, 2012)

popped back ,,more offensive behaviour.

I reccomend you ease up on the arrogance......Matt,Lord mate,not Lawd....fail.(you kids).





april said:


> LMFAO cocky man, someone grew some confidence and balls, how did u check Kevin again? wow ur super ego needs to be checked sweety or do u enjoy making people laugh, wow damn who are u again?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 26, 2012)

BIG Yawn..... more swinging dicks, I'm going to the Dentist, got to be better than reading who's got a bigger one, sad, so sad


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 26, 2012)

And so the veil of subtle aggression slips when ones ego is put in check, the same one that once fought for this thread to stay a clean happy place... tsk tsk tsk.. oh how the mighty have fallen.. etc.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

LAWD A MERCY (dubstep style)
[video=youtube;4It0o_UKHuc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4It0o_UKHuc[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 26, 2012)

Before this get out of hand again can everybody put there egos aside and just drop it?Take it to pm or the bat cave lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

...... said:


> Before this get out of hand again can everybody put there egos aside and just drop it?Take it to pm or the bat cave lol.


Im so high I don't even know what is going on...


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know whats going on because I'm too lazy to scroll and click shit.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I don't know whats going on because I'm too lazy to scroll and click shit.


whoa, where've you been?... lurking?

I see you are no longer rocking the chubby man avatar


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah now I'm rocking the morphed face avatar.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Yeah now I'm rocking the morphed face avatar.


well, its not lacey/frilly, but its better than man back and polka dot boxers.

being too lazy to read the drama is probably a good thing. im glad I dont mod this section


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not lacey and frilly at all.

I'm actually plain and drunk most of the time.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Jan 26, 2012)

Ooh I like those qualities in a woman lol. Jk


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's a great quality.

I'm going to go raid my sisters closet now. I think I need a new shirt.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Jan 26, 2012)

Pick a frilly oone haha


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I found nothing of interest.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

That's always how it is. Run into siblings room with the idea of nabbing a hoody or such and all there ever is is old holey small things. Bah!


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, we have different tastes in clothes anyway.

She's more lacey and frilly, I guess.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

By the way, you avatar is a book I used to read when I was a kid.

Loved the stinky cheese man!


----------



## april (Jan 26, 2012)

Being frilly and lacy is about feeling sexy and confident, but not every women has that sensual side


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

Just because I don't like lacey clothing doesn't mean I don't feel sexy and sensual.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes my lace is sensual and sometimes I just like to wear pretty pink things.


----------



## april (Jan 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Just because I don't like lacey clothing doesn't mean I don't feel sexy and sensual.


lol aww i meant to actualy wear frilly and lacy stuff, some ladies feel awkward and look even worse lol i'm sure ur a fiesta lady


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

Partial as i am to lace, i don't think i'd complain either way. If a girl is confident in what she's wearing she'll normally pull it off


----------



## april (Jan 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Partial as i am to lace, i don't think i'd complain either way. If a girl is confident in what she's wearing she'll normally pull it off


That's was my point but i'm high lol a women needs to be confident in the clothes she wears lol


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

april said:


> That's was my point but i'm high lol a women needs to be confident in the clothes she wears lol


Or the clothes she _doesn't _wear... =)


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I just wish it was spring or summer so I don't have to wear jeans and long sleeves and more.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 26, 2012)

where have all the photos gone? kuroi, more lace & frills please!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

hate to say it ladies. but men are rocking pink and purple way better than ladies today. pink and purple on women is soooo 2011 LOL


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I just wish it was spring or summer so I don't have to wear jeans and long sleeves and more.


No excuse. It's snowing and i'm still rocking my shorts and flipflops


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Or the clothes she _doesn't _wear... =)


 I don't like being naked in front of people... Lights off unless I can censor myself  I posed nude for an artist friend but I kept mostly covered with the fabric I was sitting on.

Okies maybe in a little while, I got some new super bright pink lace. Good thing I son't have a boyfriend; the neon would confuse a d blind him.

I feel a lot better removed from a bad place, having my hair done and after having an appointment today :3


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm still trying to desperately get my body back after having a baby. It's been two years and my stomach still looks like shit.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

at least you have an excuse of sort  i just drink too much beer.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't like being naked in front of people... Lights off unless I can censor myself  I posed nude for an artist friend but I kept mostly covered with the fabric I was sitting on.
> 
> Okies maybe in a little while, I got some new super bright pink lace. Good thing I son't have a boyfriend; the neon would confuse a d blind him.
> 
> I feel a lot better removed from a bad place, having my hair done and after having an appointment today :3


Did you move? If so, congratulations. I'm glad you have things to feel good about today. =)


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

Beer makes your stomach bloated.

I'm not bloated im just all fuckin scarred and shit.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 26, 2012)

i like my figure but i need to tighten up and lose a few pounds. 

i drink beer & i probably have bloat but i am working on it


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to gain many pounds. Whole lineage of beanstalks.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 26, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I need to gain many pounds. Whole lineage of beanstalks.


yeah but u have ugly feet


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

Ugly feet ontop of being too tall for my weight, it's a hard nut life. Right now though, the magnificence of my beardis more than making up for it. Other than for the fact that it's slightly ginger. Bloody genetics.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 26, 2012)

hey, id take the ugly feet over the pounds!!! haha, too tall is good. ur problems are positives - except the feet. JK - it's fun to give u shit


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, tall and lanky males, i don't think it' a good look, wouldn't mind not being able to get my pinkie and thumb around my wrist 

I've never been able to go and buy shoes easily, my feet must be peculiar, personally i just like flipflops or walking barefoot though, so what's to complain about


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 26, 2012)

I could care less what someones feet look like. 

Feet are for walkin not talkin.


----------



## ganjames (Jan 26, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> I could care less what someones feet look like.
> 
> Feet are for walkin not talkin.


Yours are for licking.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 26, 2012)

if ugly feet are the worst then youre not doing too bad
and ttt i come from a family of brown and black hair without fail but my beard also has lots of copper colour on the chin... i wondered if its a deficiency but i guess just got a shit deal


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 26, 2012)

april said:


> That's was my point but i'm high lol a women needs to be confident in the clothes she wears lol


or not wearing even more so


----------



## jeeba (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate when girls leave their shirts on in bed  wtf!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 26, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I hate when girls leave their shirts on in bed  wtf!


That's not allowed in my bed.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

T-Bird always made me take my shirt off... Aaack.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 26, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> That's not allowed in my bed.


I agree im tearing it off on the way down.Naked is naked!Definately no socks!


----------



## jeeba (Jan 26, 2012)

He probably wanted to see you in all your glory!


xKuroiTaimax said:


> T-Bird always made me take my shirt off... Aaack.


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

frills and t-bird


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah, I've been naked right next to him and he's gone after every woman but me. I think he knew I felt weird about it and he was messing with me...


----------



## jeeba (Jan 26, 2012)

He probably didnt know what to do!


xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nah, I've been naked right next to him and he's gone after every woman but me. I think he knew I felt weird about it and he was messing with me...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 26, 2012)

no way kuroi, you're such a sexy little thing. you should be confident!


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

Lace and frills damnit!


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

im bringing it back


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

Lace


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the rumba panties on girls. Not exclusively those, but most of the other stuff has been covered here. 

Positives: They make you want to keep touching. They look good on a wide variety of body types. They help with the awkward unintended camel toe moments that girls dislike.
Examples:



Negatives: They were made for one sex, and one sex only! 
Example:


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

Want the last one :3


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;AXwGVXD7qEQ]http://youtu.be/AXwGVXD7qEQ[/video]


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Want the last one :3


Sicko =)

Also, fuck you stupid ten character rule. I hope you die in a grease fire. Alone. In the dark. On a bike. With herpes. And lupus. Is that enough characters for you?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 26, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> I like the rumba panties on girls. Not exclusively those, but most of the other stuff has been covered here.
> 
> Positives: They make you want to keep touching. They look good on a wide variety of body types. They help with the awkward unintended camel toe moments that girls dislike.
> Examples:
> ...


look like something that belongs in the 30s or kept for high kicks only


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah and thanks for taking the time to look up the "bad example" Johnny... 

really didnt need that visual, we know they are for women


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> look like something that belongs in the 30s or kept for high kicks only


I would have probably agreed with you two weeks ago. That was before I ever saw vintage porn. After seeing what they did in the 30's (who KNEW? seriously!), my opinion has changed. Those bitches were fa-REAKS!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

AMileHigh said:


> Yeah and thanks for taking the time to look up the "bad example" Johnny...
> 
> really didnt need that visual, we know they are for women


You're welcome, sir or ma'am. Would you like some more? My google button is still warm...


----------



## AMileHigh (Jan 26, 2012)

to be fair the thread is titled lace and frills, not lace and frills on women... but no, i want no more


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

AMileHigh said:


> to be fair the thread is titled lace and frills, not lace and frills on women... but no, i want no more


I see the world thru funny glasses. If my habit of including lulz bothers anyone, it's best to hit the iggy button now,because it isn't going to stop. =)
(plus there are all kinds of dudes in girl panties throughout this thread)
That is all.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 26, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> look like something that belongs in the 30s or kept for high kicks only


I can do high kicks... >_>

But I meant the 3rd pair of panties, not the man one by the way...


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can do high kicks... >_>
> 
> But I meant the 3rd pair of panties, not the man one by the way...


Ok than I rescind my 'sicko'. For now.


----------



## Beansly (Jan 26, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Ooh I like those qualities in a woman lol. Jk


I went out with a drunk broad once for about a year.... It's cool at first. Then you're just living with an alcoholic


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 26, 2012)

For my friend xK, and all lovers of lace and frills


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Urca (Jan 26, 2012)

Kuroi, you are beautiful, id love to see you all dressed up!


----------



## Beansly (Jan 26, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I went out with a drunk broad once for about a year.... It's cool at first. Then you're just living with an alcoholic


I like a cool chick man, I mean, who doesn't. But there's a reason we don't marry those manly types. We want a girl.
In the end, I like her to be girly. 
A cool chick who doesn't mind getting her hands dirty or working hard when you HAVE to and who'll drink or smoke you down (once in a while) who's girly and doesn't mind wearing dresses and stuff.
_*sigh
_Maybe this is why I'm into 50's pin up type girls.


----------



## april (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;eAfyFTzZDMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAfyFTzZDMM&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


Pour ma belle kuroi


----------



## april (Jan 26, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I like a cool chick man, I mean, who doesn't. But there's a reason we don't marry those manly types. We want a girl.
> In the end, I like her to be girly.
> A cool chick who doesn't mind getting her hands dirty or working hard when you HAVE to and who'll drink or smoke you down (once in a while) who's girly and doesn't mind wearing dresses and stuff.
> _*sigh
> _Maybe this is why I'm into 50's pin up type girls.


LMFAO did u just quote and respond to urself  lmfao fucking priceless u are muffin


----------



## Beansly (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehehehehehe you know I love the second one down hehehehe the pink sweater hahahaa!!!!!! Can't believe just found this thread  anyways I gotta start looking for a nurse's outfit for my baby, so I guess I can look up some lace and frills too yaya gonna take a shot and smoke this bong of LA Con!!!!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 27, 2012)

is it me or do they all look stretched, those women need to get closer to the light..


woodsmaneh! said:


> For my friend xK, and all lovers of lace and frills
> 
> View attachment 2021496View attachment 2021497View attachment 2021498


----------



## konagirl420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow girl cool thread I like it a lot and I love the whole concept hahahahaha, I too am just got out of a bad relationship well like been divorced for like 9 months now and he was abusive and had to basically run for my life and all, then somehow believed some more dumb lies hahahaa but anyways girl I love what you have going here and I do believe in second chances now although before I would have told you I didn't lol hehehehehehee anyways I know my new man would love this !!!!!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Jan 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow girl cool thread I like it a lot and I love the whole concept hahahahaha, I too am just got out of a bad relationship well like been divorced for like 9 months now and he was abusive and had to basically run for my life and all, then somehow believed some more dumb lies hahahaa but anyways girl I love what you have going here and I do believe in second chances now although before I would have told you I didn't lol hehehehehehee anyways I know my new man would love this !!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2022076


Put my number in your phone girl.. DAMN!

I need me some of that. Mhmm Mhmm Mhmmmmm.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw Thankies April :3

You and Urca are beautiful too, Urca gives me bedroom eyes X3

Wanna see April in a dress *wag wag*


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jan 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow girl cool thread I like it a lot and I love the whole concept hahahahaha, I too am just got out of a bad relationship well like been divorced for like 9 months now and he was abusive and had to basically run for my life and all, then somehow believed some more dumb lies hahahaa but anyways girl I love what you have going here and I do believe in second chances now although before I would have told you I didn't lol hehehehehehee anyways I know my new man would love this !!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2022076


On behalf of men every where. That is an increadibly alluring look. I'm a leg man so I'm I'm a sucker for stockings.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a bigger lmfao at Christina aguileras beautiful being posted. Poor me poor me pour me another.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

Old school pin-ups! I better get out and join the navy, Yes Ma'am!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 27, 2012)

Someone said Pinup


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Jan 27, 2012)

I like yo socks


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 27, 2012)

Thankies, I think they're Leg Avenue if you want a pair x


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 27, 2012)

Third picture looks like Kirsten dunst and you look nice as always K


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 27, 2012)

3rd picture is Bettie Page... I guess I better get better at drawing people ^^;

Thankyoux


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

it's not exactly lace n frills but i got mehself some rainbo brite sox..... according to mr kitty's non-reaction i am WAY disproportionately excited about them....


----------



## neosapien (Jan 27, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> it's not exactly lace n frills but i got mehself some rainbo brite sox..... according to mr kitty's non-reaction i am WAY disproportionately excited about them....
> 
> View attachment 2022392


Nice stems Ms. Kitty!


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Nice stems Ms. Kitty!


that reminds me of the time i wanted to dress up as a potplant for halloween..... *i* thought it was a great idea, but met with the kybosh from all my fellow-grower partiers. *boooo*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 27, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> that reminds me of the time i wanted to dress up as a potplant for halloween..... *i* thought it was a great idea, but met with the kybosh from all my fellow-grower partiers. *boooo*


Now I think that was a really cool idea.
Next time add a banana or two ... "I'm a hermie!" cn


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Now I think that was a really cool idea.
> Next time add a banana or two ... "I'm a hermie!" cn


hermie bananas!! sheer brilliance. 
i would've been an NFT plant and my legs, with the aid of white tights, would've been "tap roots"


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> it's not exactly lace n frills but i got mehself some rainbo brite sox..... according to mr kitty's non-reaction i am WAY disproportionately excited about them....
> 
> View attachment 2022392


Mr Kitty should look again, not a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow, some honey, nudge nudge wink wink



remember when he said he would not post the pix on the web, so hot


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)

Gee all these pin ups, I be going out to be the *Whore of Babylon *tonight for sure, lock up your wives and daughters


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)

and of course one special pix for the lady of the house


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm still captivated by that gentleman's suit. I must possess it! I've got my tailored linen suit for when i feel like looking a twat while smoking a joint, but that suit, Vuitton has nothing on it!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is more pix for RIU's most popular date xK, just an observation but this has become a bit of a lounge, kind of like a Pub with xK running the joint, I guess that's why it's all over the place, kind of like trying to keep a bunch of 4 year olds in one spot, every now and then someone wanders away, I like my big green leather wingback with bold brass trim right here by the fire

The shoe is called Red Dragon, they would look soooo nice on you, dam they might even look ok on me LOL

The red frilly, what can you say Yum

I don't know if I could undo a corsett I'd just use my knife and keep spair laces on hand, that would be so exciting, here let be get that for you my dear, whips out the knife and with one movement, it falls away to reveal more fucking clothes ROTFLMAO

Have a great weekend got to go ice the brownies

Listening to the Stray Cats "Rock This Town"

[video=youtube;SwUpXK37OGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwUpXK37OGs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Jan 27, 2012)

And now for a short musical interlude [video=youtube;r4OhIU-PmB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4OhIU-PmB8&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I'm still captivated by that gentleman's suit. I must possess it! I've got my tailored linen suit for when i feel like looking a twat while smoking a joint, but that suit, Vuitton has nothing on it!


I see you are a man of exceptional taste.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 27, 2012)

hay Buddawebb if xK and I come to visit will you take us to the Songkran Festival..........


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 27, 2012)

You guys help keep this the best lounge boudoir ever ^^


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 27, 2012)

No no. This is a mna with exceptional taste 

[video=youtube;R8yWtpWBgSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yWtpWBgSA[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 27, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No no. This is a mna with exceptional taste
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yWtpWBgSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yWtpWBgSA[/video]


ugh...
ive watched a lot of nmtb clips, best show ever


----------



## Beansly (Jan 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Someone said Pinup


Makes me wanna play 52 pick up! lol Damn you're sexy Kuroi-chan, but the part of you I'm most attracted to doesn't photo well. Your brain...._oh yeah...
_It's pretty easy for a girl to throw on something skimpy and prance around, but a girl who's smart; that's the whole package. If only you were a little older and lived half way across the world.... 

Btw, I saw the pictures again today and thought to myself how good you'd look as a rocker chic. It's your hair. It's beautiful. Something short and tousled, with some red leather pants and high heels. A short shirt that's a little too big for you and hangs off the shoulder. And make up would be a mix of glam and heroine chic. Dark, smokey eyes and some kind of cool lipstick. I couldn't find any picks of the type of look I'm talking about but it's a mix of rocker chick, grunge, heroine chic, punk, 80's glam rock and 50's pin up. I took these as some of the hair styles I like on a woman.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah the old im attracted to your mind skit, lemme go get my bucket


----------



## Beansly (Jan 29, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> yeah the old im attracted to your mind skit, lemme go get my bucket


I knew the guys would love that 
You're just mad you didn't say it first pimpin haha


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 29, 2012)

Well when a guy says that it's
1 your ugly
2 he knows he don't stand a chance
3 or he's drunk
4 just being nice LOL
5 too old ROTFLOL (just for you Matt & April)


----------



## Beansly (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah but in this case she's actually smart 
I like that. If you were from Vegas you'd understand why that's a turn-on. I think we have the second to highest drop out rate in the country or something? lol Terrible.
Give me a smart woman over big tits anyday.


----------



## Urca (Jan 29, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Yeah but in this case she's actually smart
> I like that. If you were from Vegas you'd understand why that's a turn-on. I think we have the second to highest drop out rate in the country or something? lol Terrible.
> Give me a smart woman over big tits anyday.


you're from vegas???


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 29, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Well when a guy says that it's
> 1 your ugly
> 2 he knows he don't stand a chance
> 3 or he's drunk
> ...


I thought you'd said something similar before. By your logic, were you lying to me and

1) Saying I'm ugly?
2) So quick to offer rejection?
3) You only compliment me when you're intoxicated?
4) You're just being nice
5) You are too old?

Relax :3

The answer is you are a little too old for me but also very nice. You failed in following suit with the general tone of cynicism synonymous with many RIU males 3 points into 5. You are a nice person, so is Beansly.

If anyone one else adheres to the conclusion points 1-3 you outlined for saying he likes a girl's brain, then all the more fortune, affection and prosperity to you, Beansly and others like you in your sincerity.

I like the fact that in between me posting photos, you two (and a few others x) have consistently paid attention to what I am thinking, feeling, trying to say or analyze- and for that, I am truly thankful, sir <3

PS: Pardon the increased incidences of sibilance xxx


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn baby you have such a big..big... heart 

I really wanna get inside.. Your mind


----------



## oscarsbonee (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the textures, lighting and sketchy outlines as well as the lace ^^ The art looks familiar...


----------



## oscarsbonee (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Urca (Jan 29, 2012)

lol kuroi I started to paint you a picture but it got ruined


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 29, 2012)

It's okay Urca, I never got to finish the pipe I was modding for you... Damn parents... I 'm starting again though.

Nice wolves ^^ *wagwagwag*


----------



## Urca (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol ill try again, maybe you pm me an address to send to, and Ill send it to you


----------



## obijohn (Jan 29, 2012)

oscarsbonee said:


>


Holy crap, what/who is on her head?


----------



## Ekac (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like those pictures bone, where did you find them at?
Found this one on deviantart (kind of frilly and lacy I guess) which is really cool, but that place has way too much poorly drawn fan art.


----------



## oscarsbonee (Jan 29, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Holy crap, what/who is on her head?


a fancy hat i guess lolz.



Ekac said:


> I really like those pictures bone, where did you find them at?


http://cghub.com


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Holy crap, what/who is on her head?



I think Mr. T just pooped her. cn


----------



## Urca (Jan 30, 2012)

hmm maybe ill do a drawing instead, it wont get ruined


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 30, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Yeah but in this case she's actually smart
> I like that. If you were from Vegas you'd understand why that's a turn-on. I think we have the second to highest drop out rate in the country or something? lol Terrible.
> Give me a smart woman over big tits anyday.


im from las vegas too - circa spring valley area - and it's sad to say this statement is 100 percent true
vegas girls are either dumb as rocks or slutty as ffffuuucccccckkkk.. 
the cute girls are either engaged or purposely stay single and play guys - so they don't feel bad later when they smoke all your weed and never hit you up again unless they need something.. 

i need to move away from this shithole with lights and finding me a cali girl


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> you're from vegas???


vegas = one word.. hype
go 1 block off the strip and it's crackheads, pawnshops, and police shoot (and kill) first then ask questions later
ive lived and grew up here since i was 2, vegas will always be my home i LOVE my city - shit the strip is basically my backyard - but i will never raise my kids here.


----------



## Urca (Jan 30, 2012)

lol i know this, i grew up in boulder city, been to vegas plenty of times


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 30, 2012)

Urca said:


> lol i know this, i grew up in boulder city, been to vegas plenty of times


so are you dumb as rocks or slutty as fuck?
JUST KIDDING!! sorry i couldn't resist.. forgive me


----------



## Urca (Jan 30, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> so are you dumb as rocks or slutty as fuck?
> JUST KIDDING!! sorry i couldn't resist.. forgive me


haha i moved away from there when I was 12. Still go back from time to time, and the girls there... they are just freaking ridiculous, they swear because they have money that they are fancy. 
Moved back to Cali where I was born, and I love it here. 
Though nothing can beat the smell of creosote after the rain


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 30, 2012)

what part of CA? 
i was originally born in Coronado, Ca and would love to move back..
it's just so god damn expensive

all my family lives on the east coast, they have a different mentality out there 
wwwwaaaaayyyyyyy more humble then these fake ass people on the west coast

sounds like im ragging on my city - but truth be told - i couldn't picture myself growing up on a small farm in the midwest somewhere.. im happy i was raised somewhere where it teaches you to trust nobody but yourself

and it's a 24 hour town, i can get ANYTHING i want ANYTIME BITCHES!! lol


----------



## Urca (Jan 30, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> what part of CA?
> i was originally born in Coronado, Ca and would love to move back..
> it's just so god damn expensive
> 
> ...



central valley, somewhat northern ca, but mainly smack dab in the middle


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2012)

What do you expect from a city that brags you can do what you want here, no problem. In a manner of speaking...I always had fun and enjoyed the place but anymore than 3 days is too much for me. In all the times I went there I only met 2 locals, one a hooker and one a married woman, her husband took a couple of shots at me the next morning..... I never looked back just full on the power and we were out of there on our bikes. My partner was pissed at me big time. As Canadians we can't carry guns


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> What do you expect from a city that brags you can do what you want here, no problem. In a manner of speaking...I always had fun and enjoyed the place but anymore than 3 days is too much for me. In all the times I went there I only met 2 locals, one a hooker and one a married woman, her husband took a couple of shots at me the next morning..... I never looked back just full on the power and we were out of there on our bikes. My partner was pissed at me big time.* As Canadians we can't carry guns*


Oh I'm sure you can. They'll feel funny for a week or so, but you'll grow right fond of the sensation.

I looked for a thread-appropriate illustration, and found this. cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2012)

Thinking more like this


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

That's pretty damn slick, but here in the People's Republic of Rednekistan, that shit doan fly. Expect trouble from the _other_ vehicle in that pic. cn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2012)

and now for some wise wisdom, I think this is April's mom LOL


View attachment 2028096


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 30, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> what part of CA?
> i was originally born in Coronado, Ca and would love to move back..
> it's just so god damn expensive
> 
> ...


Ive heard people talk about east/west mentality before.. Interests me what with not being American myself.
I think if I had the choice I'd have maybe grown up in a small town in the Midwest. I know some ppl in Nebraska and that seems like a lovely place to be brought up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> and now for some wise wisdom, I think this is April's mom LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028096


that is sooo not her mom


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Ive heard people talk about east/west mentality before.. Interests me what with not being American myself.
> I think if I had the choice I'd have maybe grown up in a small town in the Midwest. I know some ppl in Nebraska and that seems like a lovely place to be brought up.


 I would not mistake "suicidally bored" for "nice". Jmo. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Ive heard people talk about east/west mentality before.. Interests me what with not being American myself.
> I think if I had the choice I'd have maybe grown up in a small town in the Midwest. I know some ppl in Nebraska and that seems like a lovely place to be brought up.


Ive been midwest, Ive been east coast, Ive been in the south, and I've been all over the west coast. The mentality differences are real. 

East coasters tend to be rude, and hustlers. Definite "eff you buddy" attitude. The car horns are evidence.

Midwest folks are nice, boring, and usually fat. 

Southerners are fake nice, racist, and small minded. 

West coast is where the nice people are, open minds and hearts.




cannabineer said:


> I would not mistake "suicidally bored" for "nice". Jmo. cn


On the flip side, those midwesterners do a lot of drugs and drink heavily to pass the time... thats a party of sorts.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Jan 30, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would not mistake "suicidally bored" for "nice". Jmo. cn


Hahaha

Oh I dunno about that there was plenty of shit to do like any place, then again I was in the big city. The woman I was with lived in an area where it's like two miles to the next house. That's pretty unhealthy. Then again you can live in a city with houses meters apart and never speak due to urban mentality so yeah.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 30, 2012)

I kind of like the naughty look and a ginger too boot, "O" Boy "O" Boy


Smoking


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

i dont have any lacy or frills. but this honey pot is kinda cute. not my fingernails obviously... heh


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

Isn't there a "no exposed honey pots" rule?  cn


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2012)

Why not your finger nails of course? Are you one of these strange people who think guys must have short short nails?


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 30, 2012)

Long nails click on the piano keys. Is problem. Personally, I was amazed there was none of the sticky under Matt's nails here.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Why not your finger nails of course? Are you one of these strange people who think guys must have short short nails?


Part of my hash techniques involve using a microplaner, so have short nails is a must. 
And yes, long nails on men is creepy. Unless its just the pinky, then I get it heh


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Ive been midwest, Ive been east coast, Ive been in the south, and I've been all over the west coast. The mentality differences are real.
> 
> East coasters tend to be rude, and hustlers. Definite "eff you buddy" attitude. The car horns are evidence.
> 
> ...


see? canada isn't so different from the states.... (minus the southerners. we don't get a lot of those north of the 49.  )


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 30, 2012)

That's a lot of fingerprint showing. Odd timing. 
/tinfoil hat


----------



## april (Jan 30, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> see? canada isn't so different from the states.... (minus the southerners. we don't get a lot of those north of the 49.  )


He even ate a poutine and enjoyed it  lol but the fuckers put cheddar not cheese curds so he still never had the real thing yet


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 30, 2012)

april said:


> He even ate a poutine and enjoyed it  lol but the fuckers put cheddar not cheese curds so he still never had the real thing yet


....... you grenouilles and your curds and gravy...... *tabarnastique*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 30, 2012)

april said:


> He even ate a poutine and enjoyed it  lol but the fuckers put cheddar not cheese curds so he still never had the real thing yet


Did you sit up, catch your breath and thank him? cn


----------



## Beansly (Jan 31, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Well when a guy says that it's
> 1 your ugly
> 2 *he knows he don't stand a chance*
> 3 or he's drunk
> ...


How would I now whether or not I stand a chance? Nah buddy, in this case you're just wrong. You're generalizing all men and were not all scumbags who will say anything to get into a girls pants. I'm 27. Old enough that I've had my fun with women and am bored with it. I want quality relationships going forward. Which is why I don't filter myself like I used to. What you see is what you get with me. I want them to know who I am from the start so there's no surprises and we can just get the task of falling in love.
I've learned that you can fake sexy with all kinds of make-up and hair extensions and surgeries and clothes, shoes, creams, miracle elixirs, fountain of youth and WHATEVER ELSE they use to stay forever young and beautiful, but you can't fake smart. Beauty fades. Smart is whats gonna get you through the tough times. 
Idk, that's what I believe anyways....

But there is some truth to what you're saying. To be perfectly honest, I'm not into the whole cosplay/wolf thing. The confidence issue is another thing. Kuroi isn't my type, and I'm not attracted to her in that way that would want to make her my girlfriend.
(i know I know...the news must be devastating to her.... :rolls: I'm not bragging...) So in that sense, yeah, I feel like I can say things I wouldn't normally say if I was trying to impress her.
At the same time, from what I've gathered about Kuroi, I can safely say that I'm not her type either. I'm a big, vulgar asshole that isn't very bright to boot. I'm not really thin and waifey, I'm brash, and most importantly I live about 250,000 miles away; give or take a mile. It is somewhat freeing knowing that I'll never meet this person, but not enough for me to say "ooh I love your mind". I mean what I says and I says what I mean. lol



Urca said:


> you're from vegas???


I'm pretty sure I told you I was from Vegas. The same time you told me you were from central cali...duh!!! lol jk



xKuroiTaimax said:


> I thought you'd said something similar before. By your logic, were you lying to me and
> 
> 1) Saying I'm ugly?
> 2) So quick to offer rejection?
> ...


. . . you are so hot to me right now. . .
_Keep saying things about stuff....._
lol



DROPZILLA said:


> im from las vegas too - circa spring valley area - and it's sad to say this statement is 100 percent true
> vegas girls are either dumb as rocks or slutty as ffffuuucccccckkkk..
> the cute girls are either engaged or purposely stay single and play guys - so they don't feel bad later when they smoke all your weed and never hit you up again unless they need something..
> 
> i need to move away from this shithole with lights and finding me a cali girl





DROPZILLA said:


> vegas = one word.. hype
> go 1 block off the strip and it's crackheads, pawnshops, and police shoot (and kill) first then ask questions later
> ive lived and grew up here since i was 2, vegas will always be my home i LOVE my city - shit the strip is basically my backyard - but i will never raise my kids here.


Hell yeah dude! You know the deal. A smart girl (or even one with common sense) is a rare find. I a guy has a good gf around here, she's usually from another state. I love this city too. It'll always hold a special place in my heart, but as SOON as I can, I'm out. lol



woodsmaneh! said:


> What do you expect from a city that brags you can do what you want here, no problem. In a manner of speaking...I always had fun and enjoyed the place but anymore than 3 days is too much for me. In all the times I went there I only met 2 locals, one a hooker and one a married woman, her husband took a couple of shots at me the next morning..... I never looked back just full on the power and we were out of there on our bikes. My partner was pissed at me big time. As Canadians we can't carry guns


I'd still rather live in Vegas than anywhere in Canadia.


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont get this thread....


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 31, 2012)

The thread is meant for lace, frills, fun, cuteness and color- encompassing alternative clothing styles like Lolita, rockabilly/pinup aesthetic, lingerie, Japanese street style and fuzzy pyjamas amongst much more as I've iterated several times in the course of the thread. But it's off topic right now as I don't feel particularly impassioned to post pictures. I'm too tired to interpret mixed reactions to such. Besides, everyone is busy looking at full on porn.

Bye x


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

This is what my baby is getting for V-Day


----------



## rowlman (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Part of my hash techniques involve using a microplaner, so have short nails is a must.
> And yes, long nails on men is creepy. Unless its just the pinky, then I get it heh


Microplaner huh?....I like this!

...more lace and frills ladys!....what happened?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

What happened is we will get called skanks for posting pictures in here an everyone is busy sharing porn sites. 

Konagirl, that's cute- PM me a picture with it on? :3

Wish I had someone to dress up for on valentine's day...


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What happened is we will get called skanks for posting pictures in here an everyone is busy sharing porn sites.
> 
> Konagirl, that's cute- PM me a picture with it on? :3
> 
> Wish I had someone to dress up for on valentine's day...


hey you still have like 2 weeks to v day. plenty of time for you to find a hot stud


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What happened is we will get called skanks for posting pictures in here an everyone is busy sharing porn sites.
> 
> Konagirl, that's cute- PM me a picture with it on? :3
> 
> Wish I had someone to dress up for on valentine's day...



Exactly girl  hahahaha I will have my baby take one hehehehe it will probably get him all hot and bothered !!


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

what a bunch of skanks


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I fucking love I can talk to him about anything this will be the very 1st time in my life I will ever have a Valentine or however you spell it hahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> what a bunch of skanks



Hahhaha thanks right I am my man's skank !!!


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I fucking love I can talk to him about anything this will be the very 1st time in my life I will ever have a Valentine or however you spell it hahahaha


You'll be talking about how he was banging his secretary one day...

We can't be trusted, the vagina has magical mystic powers that control our minds. They really are evil creatures.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Men are evil creatures? Yeah, we know. They don't know a good think when it's right in front of them.

Eh, I don't think after 19 years of loneliness I'll magically find someone, but if one of you guys (or girls) wants to come smoke with me, that's be awesome.


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Men are evil creatures? Yeah, we know. They don't know a good think when it's right in front of them.
> 
> Eh, I don't think after 19 years of loneliness I'll magically find someone, but if one of you guys (or girls) wants to come smoke with me, that's be awesome.


im sure you werent looking for a man all of those 19 years. at your age it is very easy to find someone


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, you know what I mean.

No. I cook, clean, can do laundry, good back rubs, play video games, smoke pot, don't bitch or nag- all my male friends come to bitch about their girlfriends to me, but they don't want to date me.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe you're doing what some people do and put/keep yourself in the "friend zone". Make a move and go after what you want.
Everyone has their preference, I don't like girls that are always doing things for me and trying to please me all the time. It's a turn off.

I want a woman that can kick my ass and wont take shit from me or anyone else, strong independent women are the best there is.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Maybe you're doing what some people do and put/keep yourself in the "friend zone". Make a move and go after what you want.
> Everyone has their preference, I don't like girls that are always doing things for me and trying to please me all the time. It's a turn off.
> 
> I want a woman that can kick my ass and wont take shit from me or anyone else, strong independent women are the best there is.


What you say mothafucka?


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

bahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahAHA

GURILLA WaR TIME AUNTY JEMIMA LOL


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> What you say mothafucka?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.

2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

Ouch .............


xkuroitaimax said:


> as i've spoken about over the course of this thread, i'm very much in love with this guy i live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when i like someone, and i have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What i do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy i love grabbed my arm when i wanted to leave the house- i said i couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


sounds to me like this guy is just using you because he knows he can. stop wasting the best years of your life. tell him to fuk off and find someone who truly appreciates you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah. Not to mention the 3 hour journey I had to make when the trains were down because of snow, when he didn't have the balls to face his ex girlfriend by himself. He insisted he needed moral support.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

good advice^^^^ find a real man KT.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 1, 2012)

now thats funny!!

get a grip girl..


xKuroiTaimax said:


> As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


What a fucking loser, you need to find a real man... Not some little boy who likes to play with your heart like it's a sport.

Where's he at? I'll put the hands to him.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't find anyone, that's the problem. His family adore me- I get taken out to all family dinners etc. his mother prefers me to the girlfriend. It's a fucked up situation. He calls home and his mother asks if she should pass the phone to one of his women.

I love him. Genuinely am 100% in love with the fucker. I've even wanted to try datin someone else to distract myself or make him jealous, but I can't because no one is interested.


----------



## 420God (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny how some of the smartest people make the dumbest decisions.


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can't find anyone, that's the problem. His family adore me- I get taken out to all family dinners etc. his mother prefers me to the girlfriend. It's a fucked up situation. He calls home and his mother asks if she should pass the phone to one of his women.
> 
> I love him. Genuinely am 100% in love with the fucker. I've even wanted to try datin someone else to distract myself or make him jealous, but I can't because no one is interested.


when you finally find someone else you will quickly forget that douchebag, and realize you never were really in love with him in the first place.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Well, you know what I mean.
> 
> No. I cook, clean, can do laundry, good back rubs, play video games, smoke pot, don't bitch or nag- all my male friends come to bitch about their girlfriends to me, but they don't want to date me.


 Girl this sounds way to familiar !!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> You'll be talking about how he was banging his secretary one day...
> 
> We can't be trusted, the vagina has magical mystic powers that control our minds. They really are evil creatures.


 Yep my ex hahahha, not this one


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can't find anyone, that's the problem. His family adore me- I get taken out to all family dinners etc. his mother prefers me to the girlfriend. It's a fucked up situation. He calls home and his mother asks if she should pass the phone to one of his women.
> 
> I love him. Genuinely am 100% in love with the fucker. I've even wanted to try datin someone else to distract myself or make him jealous, but I can't because no one is interested.


Girl one day you will find someone who will sweep you off your feet hahahhaahaha I didn't think it could happen.....I thought I was tooooo fucked up !!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Maybe you're doing what some people do and put/keep yourself in the "friend zone". Make a move and go after what you want.
> Everyone has their preference, I don't like girls that are always doing things for me and trying to please me all the time. It's a turn off.
> 
> I want a woman that can kick my ass and wont take shit from me or anyone else, strong independent women are the best there is.


Baum, Boom, Done and Done.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.


Thats called a bitch move. In the words of Katt Williams "I suggest you stop fucking with bitch n*ggas." 
[video=youtube;fL5TPdVDCbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL5TPdVDCbU[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

I dunno why you stick around its weakness on your part. Whether it be friendships or relationships I'm gone as soon as I feel im not wanted or respected. That's the one good thing about life is you can always choose to be alone.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I dunno why you stick around its weakness on your part. Whether it be friendships or relationships I'm gone as soon as I feel im not wanted or respected. That's the one good thing about life is you can always choose to be alone.


Maybe you've not experienced real love? Every shred of common sense would say you're bang on the money, unfortunately it' not always quite that easy


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Thats called a bitch move. In the words of Katt Williams "I suggest you stop fucking with bitch n*ggas."
> [video=youtube;fL5TPdVDCbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL5TPdVDCbU[/video]


Which is funny because katt is one of the biggest bitch niggas. I find it funny when he does his whole macho act to hecklers (predominantly tall black males). Ive seen him take his jacket off like he's gonna do something, hilarious oompa loompa. Still liked him as bobby shaw


----------



## april (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What happened is we will get called skanks for posting pictures in here an everyone is busy sharing porn sites.
> 
> Konagirl, that's cute- PM me a picture with it on? :3
> 
> Wish I had someone to dress up for on valentine's day...


Well i question why ur so upset with people looking up their fav porn sites, i for one enjoy porn, sweety u get plenty of attention no need to be bitter if they wanna see more, and yes some people will call u skanky since u posted so many naughty pics, but if u posted them for fun and u don't think they are skanky why do u care?
Kuroi either u keep posting and accept that not everyone will agree or like ur half naked pics or just stop. U keep posting more and getting more upset when u don't get the attention/reaction that u want or need. Sweety focus on u not what others think of ur pics, I think u took the porn thread way to personal, are u surprised that men just wanna look at naked women getting fucked? lol sweety ur so young and naive to this world


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Which is funny because katt is one of the biggest bitch niggas. I find it funny when he does his whole macho act to hecklers (predominantly tall black males). Ive seen him take his jacket off like he's gonna do something, hilarious oompa loompa. Still liked him as bobby shaw


The story about him learning to ride motorcylcles. "if you ride, you're going to fall" LMAO


How about this lace and frills?
[video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&amp;ob[/video]

I work out!

wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle YEAH!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2012)

I as a man hate porn! And seeing pictures of naked women... that is disgusting! I just think... shit hold on my nose just cracked my monitor.


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What happened is we will get called skanks for posting pictures in here an everyone is busy sharing porn sites.
> 
> Konagirl, that's cute- PM me a picture with it on? :3
> 
> Wish I had someone to dress up for on valentine's day...


you could dress up for me


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can't find anyone, that's the problem. His family adore me- I get taken out to all family dinners etc. his mother prefers me to the girlfriend. It's a fucked up situation. He calls home and his mother asks if she should pass the phone to one of his women.
> 
> I love him. *Genuinely am 100% in love with the fucker.*


Oh dear me yes. Been there; done that; got the straitjacket.


> I've even wanted to try datin someone else to distract myself or make him jealous, but I can't *because no one is interested*.


Please hear me when I say that isn't a good enough reason. If I read your posts correctly, he is a manipulator who sees you as convenient and decorative. To folks like you and me, who are in the autism spectrum, that is "toxic" to use current pop-psych lingo. You're responding with real, strong, unshielded emotion to someone who is in a position to really damage you and just plain lacks the decency/sympathy to avoid doing so. 
I recommend you visualize leaving this specimen as quitting tobacco ... it's very hard but obviously healthy, and once you've done so by the unassisted force of YOUR will you'll be lastingly proud of yourself, and that is sustaining fare even when you're alone. I do so highly recommend it. 
But you have to decide, and commit, and prepare to resist and overcome the head-turning blandishments from Torino when he realizes his Deluxe Appliance is threatening independent thought. In a year. or two, or five, the thought that you followed your own head and dragged your heart to its betterment against its kicking&screaming will ... the memory will be empowering. You will be unassailably ... your own woman. cn


----------



## april (Feb 1, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I as a man hate porn! And seeing pictures of naked women... that is disgusting! I just think... shit hold on my nose just cracked my monitor.


Nose eh  excuse me while i pound on the "insert" key


----------



## neosapien (Feb 1, 2012)

april said:


> Nose eh  excuse me while i pound on the "insert" key


OOOHHH you are too fun!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's me about to miss some linguistic tool you're employing, but i think it was a pinochio reference  And lat i checked, yup, that was his nose.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

april said:


> Nose eh  excuse me while i pound on the "insert" key


So ... is he a Real Boy? cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

This one is dedicated to all the lovely ladies out there who put out...
[video=youtube;lQlIhraqL7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o#![/video]
"she put a bag on my head" ...
"still came!"


----------



## april (Feb 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> So ... is he a Real Boy? cn


No a real man, even he can't avoid mods  lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Here's me about to miss some linguistic tool you're employing, but i think it was a pinochio reference  And lat i checked, yup, that was his nose.


That went over my head, I visualised staring so closely at the pics that your nose cracks the screen. Maybe I was taking personal experience into my logic


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> That went over my head, I visualised staring so closely at the pics that your nose cracks the screen. Maybe I was taking personal experience into my logic


Were you hoping they were going to blow your nose? cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Were you hoping they were going to blow your nose? cn


this guy... heh!

but seriously, your post 4961 is the most on point post of this whole thread. you spelled it out as clearly as possible. kudos


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Were you hoping they were going to blow your nose? cn


We should be paying for your puns


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> We should be paying for your puns


repeat shows at 5, 7 and 10pm. dont forget to tip your waiter...


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Baum, Boom, Done and Done.


They still have to be small and cute and fun though. 


I want this:








And absolutely NONE of this:


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

Gotta give the one on the bottom props for the outfit though

Looks hand made..


----------



## Beansly (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


As I've come to find out, some people are just incapable of being alone. Rumor has it that Lady Gaga was so afraid of being alone that she made her assistant sleep next to her in bed. Idk why but I can kind of understand it. It's human nature to want to be accepted by the pack because exile usually meant death. But I've spent so much time alone in high school and in life in general that it's given me tremendous strength when it comes to walking away or ending relationships. I used to think these people were pathetic. That they were so weak minded that they can't stand being alone with their thoughts. Or that they're so used to being in a group and following someones lead, that when they're alone, they can't help but realize what a waste their life is. 
Not so much anymore. I still think so to an extent on a person to person basis, but I don't think it's natural for someone to be as solitary as I am. It's made me defensive and socially inept not to mention ruined my self esteem. It sounds bad when I say it like that, but I lost that for the ability to stand up against the crowd without fear of being ostracized, cause I already have been. It's made me a lot stronger as a person all in all.
Anyways...lol...maybe he's one of those people that can't be alone. How much down time does he have between gf's? That's a good clue. Yeah though, you're in the dreaded 'friend zone'. Since you've made you're feelings clear, there's really nothing you can do to get out of it besides LEAVE HIM. 
Ignore him. Next time he starts crying, call him a bitch and walk away. That should get his mind working. lol jk or am I??? At least tell him you're busy when he calls you bitching about his girlfriend. Oh, and mention what an asshole he is for talking about another girl when he knows how you feel about him.
He sounds like an idiot anyways. He keeps breaking up with his current gf or something and is constantly having to vent to you about stuff. 
_Jerk off..._


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Gotta give the one on the bottom props for the outfit though
> Looks hand made..


Ewwwwwwwww.


More Kristen Bell, I really don't think there can be anyone more attractive than this woman.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> This one is dedicated to all the lovely ladies out there who put out...
> [video=youtube;lQlIhraqL7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o#![/video]
> "she put a bag on my head" ...
> "still came!"


LMFAO!!!!! OMG SO fucking funny have to steal it wow!!!!! rofl!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 1, 2012)

I figure once it has gotten to the point where the man can be around you, have you love him, & date other girls there is no way it will end up in your favor. Regardless how he feels or if he cries his heart out.. that means nothing unless he were to change his ways 100% after that and making you his girl. Once a guy can have a chick & still do what he wants (date & such) there is no hoping for more. Life is not a movie sadly. :[ 

Guys can show much emotion, yes. In the end it is only prolonging the inevitable and holding you back.


----------



## i/x (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I can't find anyone, that's the problem. His family adore me- I get taken out to all family dinners etc. his mother prefers me to the girlfriend. It's a fucked up situation. He calls home and his mother asks if she should pass the phone to one of his women.
> 
> I love him. Genuinely am 100% in love with the fucker. I've even wanted to try datin someone else to distract myself or make him jealous, but I can't because no one is interested.





xKuroiTaimax said:


> As I've spoken about over the course of this thread, I'm very much in love with this guy I live with. He's known for about 3 years. He reels me in close like he's going to ask me out them promptly dates one of my friends instead and does nothing but complain about it. I do make it clearly known when I like someone, and I have kicked his ass when he's been rude and generally acting like a dick. I keep getting strung along by guys who then say thanks but no thanks, want to be friends with benefits but them getting all the benefits or just flat out reject me. What I do not understand is why they call me at 3 am crying about how much their bitchy girlfriend is driving them nuts and they with they were like me, telling me how much they love me and don't date me. They still want me close though. T-bird, the guy I love grabbed my arm when I wanted to leave the house- I said I couldn't cope with being so close to him and being expected to do all the girlfriend shit if he didn't want me like that. He pulled me into his lap and cried with his arms around me for 45 minutes.
> 
> 2 weeks later his new girlfriend moves into our bedroom... -_-


Let go and find love.more of yourself.

You sound like a lovely person from what I/we see on RIU.

Take a vacation/put him on vacation


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Gotta give the one on the bottom props for the outfit though
> 
> Looks hand made..


Looks like his balls have to be hanging out of that. So scary. If I ran into that I'd just toss my wallet and run like hell, hoping the wallet distracted him/her/it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> They still have to be small and cute and fun though.


Oh for sure. Also, you forgot that they have to be down with ganja.


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 1, 2012)

My Ass Hurts. :}


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Oh for sure. Also, you forgot that they have to be down with ganja.


But of course! Must be down with the ganja.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

OxyKitten said:


> My Ass Hurts. :}


~oh so many possibilities~

Just keep working through the pain, and one day ... an aqua sequin lamé unisuit ... can be YOURS. cn


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Ewwwwwwwww.
> 
> 
> More Kristen Bell, I really don't think there can be anyone more attractive than this woman.


[youtube]t5jw3T3Jy70[/youtube]


----------



## i/x (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> But of course! Must be down with the ganja.





Matt Rize said:


> Oh for sure. Also, you forgot that they have to be down with ganja.


amen!


along with other things


----------



## Urca (Feb 1, 2012)

so skinny, short, down with the weed?
:/


----------



## i/x (Feb 1, 2012)

Urca said:


> so skinny, short, down with the weed?
> :/


sounds great!
I'd say generous with the herb and awesome tat as well.

Short/however you are/you're blessed is fine.

love the soft love vibe of this thread


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Urca said:


> so skinny, short, down with the weed?
> :/


Two out of three will do. cn


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

i think i/x and canna missed their cue to break male stereotypes sorry urca


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothing wrong with bigger girls, some men prefer them. 
But If I ever find myself attracted to a women, chances are she's way out of my fucking league. 


That video was funny as hell btw verde.


----------



## Urca (Feb 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Two out of three will do. cn


short and love to smoke... but ya know...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Urca said:


> short and love to smoke... but ya know...


Got it in one!

I'm not sure what WKBC meant ... cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

On a random note I have a little crush on the most attractive transexual I have ever seen.







As for outfits, I'd very much like this







Or this


----------



## Urca (Feb 1, 2012)

hey cannabineer, this might interest you. I havent talked to my guy friend for a long time, he's blowing me off because I asked him to meet my mom and he said no, then I said I wish we could talk more. Havent heard from him since. 
So I guess Im doing what everyone wanted and not talking to him


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> On a random note I have a little crush on the most attractive transexual I have ever seen.



I would go to town on Kim Petras, IDGAF.


----------



## april (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> On a random note I have a little crush on the most attractive transexual I have ever seen.



I dunno i'm more curious about what she looks like down there lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Urca said:


> hey cannabineer, this might interest you. I havent talked to my guy friend for a long time, he's blowing me off because I asked him to meet my mom and he said no, then I said I wish we could talk more. Havent heard from him since.
> So I guess Im doing what everyone wanted and not talking to him


Though I'm not really in a position to talk, his hesitancy to meet your mother is a 'red flag', probably because he knows she may break his legs for hurting you <3

And yes, Kim Petras is insanely super-cute. I don't really have a 'type' when it comes to girls but I don't like her because she's another blonde... I can't really describe what that spark is in her that I like so much.

@April
http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1997000/Kim/

The girl in Ekac's avatar is also distracting me...


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The girl in Ekac's avatar is also distracting me...


It's only cake.. backwards lol.

But yeah, I found that shit on deviant art (so credit to whoever I stole that from to use as my avatar) but I wanted to hook it up with something sexy and weed related.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

I know it's cake. I love cake, so naturally I 'm All Over That Shit, so to speak. I have a whole thread for cake.

And yes, I love it. Cute and sexy without being vulgar. I'm still looking at her...

...Still.

Oh dear.

Men are driving me crazy right now. I could do with some female company


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I know it's cake. I love cake, so naturally I 'm All Over That Shit, so to speak. I have a whole thread for cake.
> 
> And yes, I love it. Cute and sexy without being vulgar. I'm still looking at her...
> 
> ...


Please direct me the nearest cake thread.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Please direct me the nearest cake thread.


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/498821-tea-cake-3-a.html

xx


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Let him eat cake! cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Let him eat cake! cn


Marie is a lolita pinup of sorts, how appropriate.



> "*Let them eat cake*" is the traditional translation to English of the French phrase "_Qu'ils mangent de la brioche_", supposedly spoken by "a great princess" upon learning that the peasants had no bread. Since brioche was enriched, as opposed to normal bread, the quote supposedly would reflect the princess's obliviousness to the condition of the people.
> While they are commonly attributed to Queen Marie Antoinette,[SUP][1][/SUP] there is no record of these words ever having been uttered by her. They appear in Jean-Jacques Rousseau's _Confessions_, his autobiography (whose first six books were written in 1765, when Marie Antoinette was nine years of age, and published in 1782). The context of Rousseau's account was his desire for bread, to accompany some wine he had stolen; however, in feeling he was too elegantly dressed to go into an ordinary bakery, he thus recollected the words of a "great princess"


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

what is a lolita?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

The clothing style pictured above <3

Part of the reason I made this thread, because I wear it alot.

It has many sub-types, but the main influences are from victorian children's clothing, rococo period clothing and themes from literature like Alice in Wonderland etc.

Not the same 'Lolita' as in a pervy Russian book, by the way.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> what is a lolita?



You are kidding, right? 


If you want to know, just go ask Humbert Humbert. He can tell you all about "Lolita."


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The clothing style pictured above <3
> 
> Not the same 'Lolita' as in a pervy Russian book, by the way.





Brick Top said:


> You are kidding, right?
> 
> 
> If you want to know, just go ask Humbert Humbert. He can tell you all about "Lolita."


Let's try and steer away from that x


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Now I have to go order the book and read it... 


This is lolita? Google images gave me this...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Now I have to go order the book and read it...
> 
> 
> This is lolita? Google images gave me this...


Yes, it's Gothic Lolita: subdued colors, often less cutesy and has more in common with modern western goth fashion, which draws from similar origins anyway. Great for formal events.

I like a little cuter though, with a little white.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yes, it's Gothic Lolita: subdued colors, often less cutesy and has more in common with modern western goth fashion, which draws from similar origins anyway. Great for formal events.
> 
> I like a little cuter though, with a little white.


I'm google searching for lolita images and they're all japanese, or korean, or something.

Are you like, from japan or somewhere in asia? That's neat.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

No, I'm in London.

But Lolita is Japanese clothing style that owes itself to England and France. It's like an answer to the Victorian Aesthetic movement, where England was enamored with Japan...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> I'm google searching for lolita images and they're all japanese, or korean, or something.
> 
> Are you like, from japan or somewhere in asia? That's neat.


japanese culture is like the most replicated.. evar..

especially by fat americans.. which is ironic when you look at japanese being graceful and petite


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

You get fat japanese girls, too, but their diet is a great contributing factor. I love japanese food. I just bought a load of daifuku <3


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Well that looks absolutely unhealthy lol.

America:







Japan:






I hate fat people who are fat just because they eat nothing but greasy shit. If you could easily lose the weight in 2-3 months, then you no right to cry when people call you a fat ass.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

I love sushi never had any deserts tho.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, it's made of rice, lol

England


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 1, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I love sushi never had any deserts tho.


Nom. I truly think tuna tastes better raw. Cucumber maki are great for your lunchbox, too.

Japanese candy and traditional desserts (wagashi) are awesome, but some are perhaps an acquired taste. I have a slight addiction to anko. I will eat anything with anko in it...


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Well that looks absolutely unhealthy lol.
> 
> America:
> 
> ...


Ya but when you call them a fat ass in real life and you get your ass kicked you have no right to cry either.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Sushi gets pretty old quick, but we do have some awesome sushi bars around here. Real ones too, none of that western fusion sushi bullshit.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Nom. I truly think tuna tastes better raw. Cucumber maki are great for your lunchbox, too.
> 
> Japanese candy and traditional desserts (wagashi) are awesome, but some are perhaps an acquired taste. I have a slight addiction to anko. I will eat anything with anko in it...


You ever try the nigri with the roe in it?


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Ya but when you call them a fat ass in real life and you get your ass kicked you have no right to cry either.


I don't call people anything in real life, I keep all my negative thoughts to myself and then tell my cat later.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Well that looks absolutely unhealthy lol.
> 
> America:
> 
> ...


Or internet thugs who get all upset when you call them a douche bag. 

_Douche bag._..


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> You are kidding, right?
> 
> ...





xKuroiTaimax said:


> Let's try and steer away from that x




Not a bad idea on your part. Still, it's a great book that spawned to very good movies.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Or internet thugs who get all upset when you call them a douche bag.
> 
> _Douche bag._..


On the topic of douche bags we were talking about it at work and this guy said when he was a kid he thought his grandmas douche bag was a water fountain and drank out of it!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 1, 2012)

Ekac said:


> what is a lolita?


god you made me Google it god why.. I clicked on images and its a bunch of young girls in skimpy stripper outfits..


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> god you made me Google it god why.. I clicked on images and its a bunch of young girls in skimpy stripper outfits..


At least I'm not the only one who didn't know what the hell it was.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Or internet thugs who get all upset when you call them a douche bag.
> 
> _Douche bag._..


I'm the biggest douche bag to ever walk the earth...

Fat ass.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

I allways thought a lolitta was a premiscuious woman a whore!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 1, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> god you made me Google it god why.. I clicked on images and its a bunch of young girls in skimpy stripper outfits..



An EXTREMELY condensed version of the "Lolita" story is, a middle-aged college professor becomes infatuated with a 14-year-old nymphet. 

1962 version:








1997 version:








It doesn't end at all well for anyone involved.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 1, 2012)

ALSO

America:







Japan:








every one has hot and ugly people. 



Ekac said:


> Well that looks absolutely unhealthy lol.
> 
> America:
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 1, 2012)

Let's not all get upset about weight and whether we're douchebags or not, both we're probably equally as unlikely to change


----------



## Ekac (Feb 1, 2012)

we're all beautiful creatures.


----------



## Urca (Feb 1, 2012)

bullshit. we're not all beautiful.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder !


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

One mans pig is another mans wife?


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

jeeba said:


> One mans pig is another mans wife?


Or vise versa.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Ekac said:


> I'm the biggest douche bag to ever walk the earth...
> 
> Fat ass.


pmsl
It's fun saying stuff you're too pussy to say in public isn't it? God bless the internet.
I've met girls who were proud of being a bitch and guys who are proud of being an asshole, but proud of being a douche bag? That's a new one for me!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2012)

that asian mith man wow it aint no joke  make you cry lolz


----------



## Ekac (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> pmsl
> It's fun saying stuff you're too pussy to say in public isn't it? God bless the internet.
> I've met girls who were proud of being a bitch and guys who are proud of being an asshole, but proud of being a douche bag? That's a new one for me!


Lmfao the whole fat thing was a joke and now you have your panties in a bunch about it. Even after I said I keep negative thoughts to myself, in public i'm the most respectful person ever... I didn't even say anything that bad int he first place. The only reason it was brought up was becuase of what someone else said. But your little whiny ass got mad and called me a douche bag, so I called you a fat ass. 

Get the fuck over it, go walk it off. But don't start shit with someone over the internet and then get pissy when they say something back.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Lmfao the whole fat thing was a joke and now you have your panties in a bunch about it. Even after I said I keep negative thoughts to myself, in public i'm the most respectful person ever... I didn't even say anything that bad int he first place. The only reason it was brought up was becuase of what someone else said. But your little whiny ass got mad and called me a douche bag, so I called you a fat ass.
> 
> Get the fuck over it, go walk it off. But don't start shit with someone over the internet and then get pissy when they say something back.


What happened? I thought you were proud to be a douche? What are you explaining yourself to me for?  
You're a fake.

And if you're gonna be a dickhead, don't be surprised when someone gets pissed


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

Please don't make me delete more posts, yes beansly is a fat ass and i'm a bitch, others are a combo of both, either way we all act like douche bags, suck it up and don't start shit, damn it people STOP IT ! I'm too freaking high for this crap

Beansly NO ! bad muffin


----------



## Ekac (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> What happened? I thought you were proud to be a douche? What are you explaining yourself to me for?
> You're a fake.
> 
> And if you're gonna be a dickhead, don't be surprised when someone gets pissed


Clearly you didn't catch the "..." in the douche bag post which expressed sarcasm.
Which only proves that this argument is pointless.

But since you're clearly a little baby and can't let things go, I'll be the bigger person and walk away. 



Aren't you a mod? They really should reconsider who they give those positions to.


----------



## Urca (Feb 2, 2012)

ekac, beansly, just let it go.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Beansly NO ! bad muffin



Down boy ! lol


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Aren't you a mod? They really should reconsider who they give those positions to.


This place has more mods than Carter had liver pills !!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Please don't make me delete more posts, yes beansly is a fat ass and i'm a bitch, others are a combo of both, either way we all act like douche bags, suck it up and don't start shit, damn it people STOP IT ! I'm too freaking high for this crap
> 
> Beansly NO ! bad muffin


sorry. chilled.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow you guys are all a bunch of fun


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> sorry. chilled.


Thanks luv, i soo thought u guys were teasing each other and had to read a few pages 3 times to get what happened, i think u took some comments the wrong way man, just sayin i know ur always talking about how u need to keep others in line, so i'll be in charge of checking u since i'm female an not capable of any wrong doing  lmfao


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hehehehehehe exactly


----------



## Ekac (Feb 2, 2012)

Lace..d (digitally painted)










I'm on the search for girl lace and frills digital paintings, I think every google image containing lace has been done already.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Thanks luv, i soo thought u guys were teasing each other and had to read a few pages 3 times to get what happened, i think u took some comments the wrong way man, just sayin i know ur always talking about how u need to keep others in line, so i'll be in charge of checking u since i'm female an not capable of any wrong doing  lmfao


Lol That's probably good. I need a little female perspective bitch slapping every now and then.
Idk man, If I'm not allowed to say someone is acting like a homo because it pisses of gay people, then it should be the same for everyone, i.e. calling fat people lazy slobs lol.
It's koo tho. I'm gonna try not to trip like cool whip.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

Ekac said:


> Aren't you a mod? They really should reconsider who they give those positions to.



Since being a member here I have noticed that 'a few slight errors' have been made from time to time in who has been chosen to be a mod. I most certainly am NOT saying all those chosen over the years, or any in particular, have been less that fit for the position. But there have been enough that it has caused a good deal of friction and resentment and it has increased problems rather than reduced them, some have made things worse rather than better, some have become part of the problem rather than part of the solution. 

Right now there is a too many cooks spoiling the soup situation. A short time back I had an experience with three mods who all had a problem with how I posted something. When I asked what the actual problem was, what was unacceptable, I was given three totally different explanations, and when I say totally different I mean it as in when one would say 'this is what was unacceptable....' the next said that very same thing was totally acceptable, but 'this is what was unacceptable.....' and then the next said those two things were totally Kool and the Gang, but 'this is what was unacceptable.....'

So, in the end how I posted was deemed to be both perfectly acceptable and also unacceptable at the exact same time according to three people here given the right to make the calls. 

I won't even get into how some mods toll members like mad, and if it is mentioned, their response is that they were off duty and not in their mod roll at the time, so at the time they were only acting as members and nothing more, or as one said, the forum he was trolling in was not his forum to mod, which evidently was meant to say that made it perfectly acceptable for them to muck up some other mods forum by trolling.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

We all have egos and different perspectives of life, but I'd say 95% of the time that people are getting the treatment they deserve. Assholes get treated like asshole. Trolls are heckled until they leave or go away for the day and the ones who don't get the picture get banned for a week or so.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I'd say 95% of the time that people are getting the treatment they deserve.



If you mean by mods, than you do not have any more clue what it takes to be a good mod than a number of mods here have.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 2, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> If you mean by mods, than you do not have any more clue what it takes to be a good mod than a number of mods here have.


Or maybe I just haven't had the experiences with the mods you have? Anyways what does that have to do with my abilities? You're just upset because you're not a mod it seems like since you've going on about for at least the year or so that I've been here.
_*pat
_
There's the pat on the back you seem to want so badly.

Yeah I mean by the mods. There a few people that make us look bad I admit that, but most are good at what they do.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 2, 2012)

I couldn't find any lace or frills, maybe those are hard to do in photoshop. I did see this picture though, I love the use of colors.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have never had a problem with a mod they have always helped me !!! This site has been awesome !! It has been my own fault that I shared personal info with 2 people and it back fired and now I am gonna deal with it so ya, all I really ever tried to do was warn other people about this guy hahahahaha!!!! but Karma does have ways I guess !


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 2, 2012)

To my knowledge, the mods here aren't paid. Imagine babysitting 50 screaming kids at a time. For free. And having some moose knuckle bitch because you had to cuff his kid. Don't be the moose knuckle. 

-a fan


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

Ekac said:


> I couldn't find any lace or frills, maybe those are hard to do in photoshop. I did see this picture though, I love the use of colors.


----------



## Ekac (Feb 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, I especially love the top one, BEAUTIFUL :3

Damn I'm thinking about girls again ^^;


----------



## Airwave (Feb 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Well, it's made of rice, lol
> 
> England


I feel like such a perv when I look at your pics.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

How come? I'm over 18 and that one has all clothes on 0_o


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 2, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> To my knowledge, the mods here aren't paid. Imagine babysitting 50 screaming kids at a time. For free. And having some moose knuckle bitch because you had to cuff his kid. Don't be the moose knuckle.
> 
> -a fan




Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

What's up fellas, and you beautiful women of lace & frills,
So its my birthday hehe
Could I see some lace & frills ladies?
I've even been pretty good this year haha


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> What's up fellas, and you beautiful women of lace & frills,
> So its my birthday hehe
> Could I see some lace & frills ladies?
> I've even been pretty good this year haha


Happy birthday, sir ^^ I may inbox you later but I'm only going to risk reposting an old photo here.







Contributions from oother female members are more than welcome... (where are BiBi, ML and Jadeey?)


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

Dude look @ your fking legs, amazing.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

*You stay away from her ca$h !*


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

All right, got an awesome pm last night an hour from midnight, someone wanting to send me some amazing gear and I'm very thankfull to this person.
Now I can't wait to see what kind of amazing present the beautiful miss Kuroi has instore!
And thank you for the birthday wishes, no plans just dinner with my kiddos tonight, for now just lots of smoke hehehe


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

you know one day when we are together I am going to be very upset & jealous that all your lingerie photos are on RIU.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> *You stay away from her ca$h !*


Who, what, man what's going on this isn't my room.
Mwahahahaha


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> you know one day when we are together I am going to be very upset & jealous that all your lingerie photos are on RIU.


What?
Dude you got that all fucked, your supposed to take advantage of a sit like that, cause that means its time for a whole lot of new lingerie, and photos, as well as some for the personal collection ya know hehehe


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> you know one day when we are together I am going to be very upset & jealous that all your lingerie photos are on RIU.


heh... something to think about.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy bday cash!
N that pic meant for you really did it for me sry bro


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Feb 2, 2012)

This is my style of lingerie


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Feb 2, 2012)

Wanna roll around in a water bed with me? I promise I'll pop it.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Wanna roll around in a water bed with me? I promise I'll pop it.


Can we include some baby oil, and strip off the sheets?
Seems more dangerous to me that way.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Feb 2, 2012)

Someones gonna get their eye poked out.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Morgan Lynn said:


> Someones gonna get their eye poked out.


Trust me sweetheart that's not the only poking hahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hehehheehehehe this is too great and exactly what I needed just to laugh my ass off before I have to start working and smoke this bullrider......I have been sleeping on the floor just trying to make my grow happen and turn it so I can stop spending money on weed after my move and then I can buy a bed hahahahahaha!!!! oh well I will do what I gotta do to make it ....just funny I was saying going to buy a water bed hehehehehehe  ok now for a b-day pic before I start working !!!!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehheehehehe this is too great and exactly what I needed just to laugh my ass off before I have to start working and smoke this bullrider......I have been sleeping on the floor just trying to make my grow happen and turn it so I can stop spending money on weed after my move and then I can buy a bed hahahahahaha!!!! oh well I will do what I gotta do to make it ....just funny I was saying going to buy a water bed hehehehehehe  ok now for a b-day pic before I start working !!!!
> 
> View attachment 2034772


Thanks kona
Man she's smokin isn't that fergi, I'm on my phone lol
Glad you could have a good laugh and happy gardening girl


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like her, hahaha I would love to have my body look like that for sure hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Looks like her, hahaha I would love to have my body look like that for sure hahaha!!!!!!


Oh me too hahaha
Couldn't help it hehehe


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

I just wouldn't ever get anything done lol, nothing but myself haha


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey wait a sec.......is that why you girls are always late for everything?????


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hey wait a sec.......is that why you girls are always late for everything?????


i word, mirrors.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hey wait a sec.......is that why you girls are always late for everything?????


 i hate when there late for periods...the rest i can deal with lol


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i hate when there late for periods...the rest i can deal with lol


Hahaha wrong so wrong hahahahaha
What's up dizzle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hahaha wrong so wrong hahahahaha
> What's up dizzle


 wrong is my middle name lol

its all good Cash, how you been holdin?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Not bad not bad, this birfday boy is fuckin baked hehehehehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Bday mofo! ill rip some oil for ya


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey that was you shit dude if id a known id a bought you a churro too and we coulda burned on, sorry I kicked ya bro.
Hahaha


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Happy Bday mofo! ill rip some oil for ya


same here. dabs of wax all around the rize casa. happy b-day!


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

Dizzle's the type to quickly knock on the front door, but always barges in the back door


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 2, 2012)

Aww shucks, thanks fellas lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a good one, lots to drink, lots to smoke, party favours and lots of sex....



FOTFLOL made you laugh eh!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Dizzle's the type to quickly knock on the front door, but always barges in the back door


LMFAO!!!!! Hahahahahahaha soooooooooo great hahahha keep those boys in line girl!!!!


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> LMFAO!!!!! Hahahahahahaha soooooooooo great hahahha keep those boys in line girl!!!!


Girl i'm putting a diamond studded pink leather leash around u next  lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hey that was you shit dude if id a known id a bought you a churro too and we coulda burned on, sorry I kicked ya bro.
> Hahaha


 you asshole lol 



april said:


> Dizzle's the type to quickly knock on the front door, but always barges in the back door


 thats right..hubby uses the front door to leave...i use the backdoor to cum on in 



konagirl420 said:


> LMFAO!!!!! Hahahahahahaha soooooooooo great hahahha keep those boys in line girl!!!!


 you aint seen nothin yet Kona...wait till it gets rowdy in here lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my god. April's saying dirty things again. *watches in the corner*


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

Leash?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Girl i'm putting a diamond studded pink leather leash around u next  lol


edible diamonds ! you find em yet?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a pink collar with little silver bones on it...


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I have a pink collar with little silver bones on it...


Id take you for a walk around the block.As long as you listen.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Girl i'm putting a diamond studded pink leather leash around u next  lol


Wow Diamonds are a girls best friend and everyone knows I love pink


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

i liek pink parts....i think thats why i like redheads so much ... the little pink bits lol


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Or maybe I just haven't had the experiences with the mods you have? Anyways what does that have to do with my abilities? You're just upset because you're not a mod it seems like since you've going on about for at least the year or so that I've been here.



Wrong. 

I was offered a mod position here roughly a year ago last Nov. First I said yes, then I changed my mind and said no, then yes again and then no again and stuck with it. After being banned and allowed back I was again offered a mod position and I said no thanks. 

The reason I know what a good mod is and what a bad mod is, is because I have been one more than once and I have seen what works well and what makes things worse. 

It takes FAR more than being given the position to be able to do it well and to not end up part of the problem and make things worse instead of better. Not everyone is cut out to be a mod. They do not have the mindset for it and the aptitude for it.

A good mod never does the things that a good number of mods here do regularly.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 2, 2012)

Another huge pecker on a leash. cn






An ENORMOUS pecker on a leash. cn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> A good mod never does the things that a good number of mods here do regularly.


 what ? like ban you for bieng a retard?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think theres a particular mindset or aptitude for being a mod, it's not the SAS, however i'd settle for someone who can actually witness drama and not take part in it. There's been plenty of instances in this thread alone which show who's up for it and who's not, maybe they should give certain people *silent* mod positions where they remove their right to comment, like a sleeping partner - that'd certainly appeal to me


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

*iiAm teh super Sneaky mod. <3*


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 2, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> you know one day when we are together I am going to be very upset & jealous that all your lingerie photos are on RIU.


stay back sir!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh ya soooooo loading another hehehehehheehehe!!!!


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I don't think theres a particular mindset or aptitude for being a mod, it's not the SAS, however i'd settle for someone who can actually witness drama and not take part in it. There's been plenty of instances in this thread alone which show who's up for it and who's not, maybe they should give certain people *silent* mod positions where they remove their right to comment, like a sleeping partner - that'd certainly appeal to me


So easy to say when ur NOT a mod, people don't want a silent mod because they need someone to blame or insult  I for one have no issue explaining why i removed a post or closed a thread, a silent mod would offer no answers  Being a mod is not all sunshine and rainbows, most people dislike mods for no reason, just sayin try walking in our shoes b4 to generalize dozens of personalities into one catagorie


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

Someone PLEASE get BT a bottle of WD40


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I don't think theres a particular mindset or aptitude for being a mod,



There is. It's like any position where you have to deal with people. If you don't have it, you won't be able to learn it. You'll just be bad at what you do.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what ? like ban you for bieng a retard?



Another gem from Dribble Piss.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think everyone should be allowed to say what they want hahahha just know they can be judged for it........................I am allowed to press the like button........cause I dreamed of nights when my ex-partner would be silent hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> So easy to say when ur NOT a mod,



Do you think that Terry Bradshaw is qualified to comment on current quarterbacks, or Wayne Gretzky is qualified to comment on current hockey players? 

You don't have to currently be something to be able to comment on it when you have had enough experience doing it in the past to know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 2, 2012)

what happened to the sexy pix of my girl kuroi?


----------



## april (Feb 2, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Do you think that Terry Bradshaw is qualified to comment on current quarterbacks, or Wayne Gretzky is qualified to comment on current hockey players?
> 
> You don't have to currently be something to be able to comment on it when you have had enough experience doing it in the past to know exactly what you are talking about.


Seriously i'd love to see ur fun or informative side, but all u seem to offer are the ramblings of a bitter old man, this makes me sad man, when i joined people talked about u like u truly had something to offer to the community, so far i'm still waiting to see who BT was because who u potray since i've been mod is not a very nice person  Dude i would luv to pick ur brain but ur angry words keep me and plenty others away


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> what happened to the sexy pix of my girl kuroi?


Our Undying Love is What Happened.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

april said:


> Seriously i'd love to see ur fun or informative side, but all u seem to offer are the ramblings of a bitter old man, this makes me sad man, when i joined people talked about u like u truly had something to offer to the community,so far i'm still waiting to see who BT was because who u potray since i've been mod is not a very nice person



Read through my roughly 8,300 posts .. and my new ones. There is tons of information to be found. I dislike the entire 'like' thing but I've gotten something like 7 or 10 of them today and most were for useful/helpful information I posted.

I might seem like a; "bitter old man" to you, and many others, but I have always had a low threshold for pure bullshit, utter ignorance and incompetence. It made me the best at what I did because I wouldn't accept anything less from myself than I would try to get out of others, and it is why I was capable of retiring when I was 49-years old. 




> Dude i would luv to pick ur brain but ur angry words keep me and plenty others away.


If my telling things like they are, in my typical straightforward blunt manner, has kept you and or others from picking my brain it sure hasn't stopped all that many of them. I receive all sort of questions in threads and also in PMs. At one point in the past i took a several month break from this site because I was receiving so many PMs asking for advice that I could, and at times did, spend entire days, from morning until late in the night, doing nothing at all other than answer PMs. As soon as I freed up some room for more, my PM inbox would fill up again. 

When it got to the point where almost every night I would dream that I was answering PMs I knew I needed a break. It began to feel not only like an unpaid job, but also a 24-hour per day unpaid job. Awake or asleep, I couldn't get away from it. So I took about 3-months and hung elsewhere. 

If by telling it like it is, by being a straight talker, by not mincing words just so people will like me made/makes me appear to be a cranky bitter angry sounding old man and it scared, or now scares,people away, all I can say is THANK GOD! I couldn't have dealt with any more people than I already had coming to me for advice and I do not want to relive that experience ever again.

Perception can be an amusing thing. On the Mr. Nice Forums Nevil stopped posting a good while back because he grew fed up with the jerks he encountered on the site, the fights, the arguments, the questioning of things that are beyond question. 

But he PM'ed me saying he liked how I told it like it is, how he liked my messages, how they were accurate and informative. So there you have someone who stopped posting on a site that was like his home, because of the number of jerks who eventually drove him off, telling me; "a bitter old man" who; "is not a very nice person" how much he enjoyed and appreciated my messages. Yep, perception can be highly amusing at times.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

Preach it BT. You have always told it like it is.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Read through my roughly 8,300 posts .. and my new ones. There is tons of information to be found. I dislike the entire 'like' thing but I've gotten something like 7 or 10 of them today and most were for useful/helpful information I posted.
> 
> I might seem like a; "bitter old man" to you, and many others, but I have always had a low threshold for pure bullshit, utter ignorance and incompetence. It made me the best at what I did because I wouldn't accept anything less from myself than I would try to get out of others, and it is why I was capable of retiring when I was 49-years old.
> 
> ...


I agree 100 % I have my 4 year degree in Communications, but I am just a brain damaged bitch hahaha!!!!! to some people lol on this forum, on others they actually have compassion!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

Im sorry id have to agree april just over the past few months ive seen his post especially when 2 side are aimlessly fighting on a thread ive seen him come in inject his knowledge on the situation and both step back like woah why we agrguing again ?.........also in my opinion is very fact based alot and right on the money ive even been on the ther" side of the debate and he comes along and post very good stuff very informative and just down right common sense attached to his post and he well i never seen it lost keeps a cool head at all times even when being attacked or rambled at .............just my food for thought though


brick top said:


> read through my roughly 8,300 posts .. And my new ones. There is tons of information to be found. I dislike the entire 'like' thing but i've gotten something like 7 or 10 of them today and most were for useful/helpful information i posted.
> 
> I might seem like a; "bitter old man" to you, and many others, but i have always had a low threshold for pure bullshit, utter ignorance and incompetence. It made me the best at what i did because i wouldn't accept anything less from myself than i would try to get out of others, and it is why i was capable of retiring when i was 49-years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 3, 2012)

0calli said:


> Im sorry id have to agree april just over the past few months ive seen his post especially when 2 side are aimlessly fighting on a thread ive seen him come in inject his knowledge on the situation which in my opinion is very fact based alot and right on the money ive even been on the ther" side of the debate and he comes along and post very good stuff very informative and just down right common sense attached to his post and he well i never seen it lost keeps a cool head at all times even when being attacked or rambled at .............just my food for thought though


lol food's not for thought, food is for eating.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

I love when people try to take BT on, they get schooled real quick. Sure he can be short with people but he knows his stuff and his comments are "to the point". It's a good thing we have people like him around to help, now the question is does he have any lace or frills? Sorry I know that paints a scary picture but had to ask.

Keep keeping people on their toes BT.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

that too lol ..........


ganjames said:


> lol food's not for thought, food is for eating.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Boy did this get *off topic BIG TIME* can we bring it *back ON TOPIC* it's the weekend, lets party and puff, what do ya say........

Xk you need to carry a bigger stick to keep everyone in line here,

they should make you the mod for this thread, then we could get back to some serious fashion lessons and pretty stuff with

*"LACE and FRILLS"* remember everyone!

Just a side bar here, we all have become a little selfish in pushing our agenda in this nice ladies thread and I for one will stop and stay on topic, just saying...



I'd like to see more of Jen, in or out of a cage with lace






View attachment 2036372


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

He still post facts and true ones from what i have read thats what matter imo ................................also its not if 30 people hate him is cause of him why not they dislike him because of something to do with them like him shooting down with facts their arguments ....just to say 

thats like saying it only rains because the clouds are dark and have water in them

its more like a combo of mabe him and them but to say its all him is redonculous imo


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

WTF
I come back here and its pages of ths bullshit
Who honestly gives a shit about brick top?
And why in the hell did this amazing thread get jacked for that asshole?
What's the fuck.
Looks like a few pages of this now need erased


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 3, 2012)

seriously, this thread went to shit. can we get back on track pleeeeease!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 3, 2012)

Dear Brick Top: please check your pm box for an important question I need help with. This is not a drill. Thank you.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok boys and girls back on topic.

These are sexy!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Ok boys and girls back on topic.
> View attachment 2036467
> These are sexy!


Those are some nice legs. Happen to know what time they open??


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope this is lace and frills enough. I actually don't care. These women are fucking beautiful!! Shannyn Sossamon, Ziyi Zhang and Milla Jovich- My 3 favorites in close enough lace and frills.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Read through my roughly 8,300 posts .. and my new ones. There is tons of information to be found. I dislike the entire 'like' thing but I've gotten something like 7 or 10 of them today and most were for useful/helpful information I posted.
> 
> I might seem like a; "bitter old man" to you, and many others, but I have always had a low threshold for pure bullshit, utter ignorance and incompetence. It made me the best at what I did because I wouldn't accept anything less from myself than I would try to get out of others, and it is why I was capable of retiring when I was 49-years old.
> 
> ...


Well once again you show how a bit of flowery, one-sided logic can make even the most crotchety old bastard seem like a reasonable man. I especially like the like the part where you try to paint yourself as the misunderstood, unappreciated artist. That's was a good laugh, thank you.

Haven't you left like 10 times already? You're last 'Goodby RIU' thread was only a few weeks ago if I remember right. What happened? As much as you complain, you sure keep coming back. You say it's people perception that's the problem and you sue Nevil as an example (btw, name drop much?), but you failed to mention that Nevil is an old man by now too. He's gotta be at least 50. 
Even the people who like you admit that they have to look past your arrogance to tolerate you. I started a thread in the staff section asking what people thought about you being a mod possibly, and the general consensus ws that you're bitter and mean.


If you take 30 people who grow to dislike you, and replace them with 30 who've never met you, and THEY grow to dilike you, it's probably you not them. Frankly I like you better at Mr. Nice Forums because over there you don't have teh same chip on your shoulder that you seem to carry over here.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 3, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> seriously, this thread went to shit. can we get back on track pleeeeease!!


seconded. 
more kuroi, less fighting!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

whats your thought on these ???


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Dude beansly give it a rest, not here show the beautiful Kuroi some respect, go troll him elsewere dude


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

hmmm sexy women or bricktop.....seeya old man


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

0calli said:


> whats your thought on these ???View attachment 2036487
> 
> View attachment 2036484
> 
> ...



Hahaha dude those eyelashes are nuts, but I like the umbrella shoes hahaha


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Dude beansly give it a rest, not here show the beautiful Kuroi some respect, go troll him elsewere dude


It's really none of your business anyways but I've been done.
edit: and I don't troll, I _check _trolls and lames


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> It's really none of your business anyways but I've been done.
> edit: and I don't troll, I _check _trolls


Well if its not any of my buss then maybe you to should be in private then huh, not posting all over kurois thead fucking it all up.
You say you respect her especially for her brain, haha then show respect 
Pretty simple, your a smart guy, if something isn't others bussiness then don't be fucking childish and bring it all out in front of everyone


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 3, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I hope this is lace and frills enough. I actually don't care. These women are fucking beautiful!! Shannyn Sossamon, Ziyi Zhang and Milla Jovich- My 3 favorites in close enough lace and frills.
> 
> View attachment 2036446
> 
> ...


Milla Jovich is pretty hot for how flat chested she is. Now that I'm looking at her there, she looks a lot like the girl I had a one nighter with a couple weeks ago. Nice on me!


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> dont get down on Beans....hate on the fuckface that trolls threads all day long...not gonna mention any names...but its Brick Top


I got no prob at all with beansly, actually like reading some his shit he's a funny guy, just asking him to stop this childish shit on kurois thead bro


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 3, 2012)

I takes two...
[video=youtube;ZL4fl-F2FxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL4fl-F2FxU[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Well if its not any of my buss then maybe you to should be in private then huh, not posting all over kurois thead fucking it all up.
> You say you respect her especially for her brain, haha then show respect
> Pretty simple, your a smart guy, if something isn't others bussiness then don't be fucking childish and bring it all out in front of everyone


Lol
Dude...you're doing the same thing to me that you accuse me of.  Have some God damn respect and PM me GOSH lmao! 
(but really....don't PM me...)
I'm one of the few people that's here for Kuroi whether she shows her sexy pictures or not so don't even go there.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Your correct matt but beansly seems like an intelligent guy one that will listen to reason, where other one involved is not much more than a troll
So on with the half naked women!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

how do i put pix in here that are all big and not thumbnails? someone anyone?


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how do i put pix in here that are all big and not thumbnails? someone anyone?


Hehehe this outta be good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hehehe this outta be good


lmfao you say it like its gonna be bad


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Milla Jovich is pretty hot for how flat chested she is. Now that I'm looking at her there, she looks a lot like the girl I had a one nighter with a couple weeks ago. Nice on me!


Lol nice slamming the Milla look-alike! After looking at those pics I put up, I think I might have a thing for flat-chested women, lol. I just like tits in general. Doesn't matter big, small I lick them all.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how do i put pix in here that are all big and not thumbnails? someone anyone?


 I think I remember someone saying you click on the pencil in the corner of the pic, but just use photobucket.\


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> how do i put pix in here that are all big and not thumbnails? someone anyone?


when you go to link the image, you have to unselect the "retrieve remote file and reference locally" option. 

ie: Sour Diesel Ice Wax


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao you say it like its gonna be bad


I said good buddy,
Hahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

i wanna post some lingerie guys ... help a homie out!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

load your pix when in advance once it loads double right click on the pix and another large box will open check full size and than save.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> load your pix when in advance once it loads double right click on the pix and another large box will open check full size and than save.


thanks Woods .. i just never was in the know on this lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

What Woods said


----------



## april (Feb 3, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> Read through my roughly 8,300 posts .. and my new ones. There is tons of information to be found. I dislike the entire 'like' thing but I've gotten something like 7 or 10 of them today and most were for useful/helpful information I posted.I might seem like a; "bitter old man" to you, and many others, but I have always had a low threshold for pure bullshit, utter ignorance and incompetence. It made me the best at what I did because I wouldn't accept anything less from myself than I would try to get out of others, and it is why I was capable of retiring when I was 49-years old. If my telling things like they are, in my typical straightforward blunt manner, has kept you and or others from picking my brain it sure hasn't stopped all that many of them. I receive all sort of questions in threads and also in PMs. At one point in the past i took a several month break from this site because I was receiving so many PMs asking for advice that I could, and at times did, spend entire days, from morning until late in the night, doing nothing at all other than answer PMs. As soon as I freed up some room for more, my PM inbox would fill up again. When it got to the point where almost every night I would dream that I was answering PMs I knew I needed a break. It began to feel not only like an unpaid job, but also a 24-hour per day unpaid job. Awake or asleep, I couldn't get away from it. So I took about 3-months and hung elsewhere. If by telling it like it is, by being a straight talker, by not mincing words just so people will like me made/makes me appear to be a cranky bitter angry sounding old man and it scared, or now scares,people away, all I can say is THANK GOD! I couldn't have dealt with any more people than I already had coming to me for advice and I do not want to relive that experience ever again.Perception can be an amusing thing. On the Mr. Nice Forums Nevil stopped posting a good while back because he grew fed up with the jerks he encountered on the site, the fights, the arguments, the questioning of things that are beyond question. But he PM'ed me saying he liked how I told it like it is, how he liked my messages, how they were accurate and informative. So there you have someone who stopped posting on a site that was like his home, because of the number of jerks who eventually drove him off, telling me; "a bitter old man" who; "is not a very nice person" how much he enjoyed and appreciated my messages. Yep, perception can be highly amusing at times.


I certainly see where ur coming from, but i'm not reading ur past posts since i have numerous times and always felt the same , my perception of u is very clear based on the things u have said to people, i know u have a ton of information to share and just wish the constant arguments over Ego's would end. Sorry dude u play a one sided game. I remember u and i playing in the insult the person above u thread on another site, damn that was fun

Oh and ps i got almost 40 likes yesterday, woke up to 8 more lol, as if that even matters, but just saying lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

EDIT: In the time it too to regain Wi Fi in here you fixed it all anyway... Okay, ignore me >_>

Brick Top is not always a cranky old man, I promise. And he's going to prove it by letting things lie here.

April has a point. It's also not to let your own personal hangups or opinions cloud your judgement; I know I do some stupid things, snap and rant occasionally despite having being told by several members I should be a mod. It's a hard character mold to fit.

MedicalMaryJane, I'm really not too sure what to do on that front. Everyone is rather distracted by conflict even after posting several pages of rococo-frills and having re-posted a picture yesterday.

0Cali, don't worry about it. I think it's a combination of things too, though I'm still friendl with people I have conflicting opinions with.

KonaGirl, I have to commend you for remaining so calm and unbiased... And entertaining us with imagery of yourself in stockings and Mary-Louise Parker.

Dizzle, please calm down and take a seat. We're all getting comfortable in here.

Woodsmaneh, I do indeed need a bigger stick, have you got one?

Cash, I'm sorry I've been busy and it's turned into a massacre in here again. Help me get it on topic?

Another old re post


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok I figured it out. 

When you want to load an image in a reply, click on 'Go Advanced' 
 

Then click on 'Manage Attachments' 
 

Then click 'Add File' in the top right corner and choose the pic you want and click 'Upload File' 
 

After it uploads, click 'Insert Inline' at the bottom of the page.  

Once you can see the preview in the text box, double click the image to get photo options There you can decide what size you want it. Choose and click 'OK'. 
 

Then just click 'reply' like you would any normal reply and BAM! You're set.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

I always used the uploaded or if I didn't want it as a little attachment I typed in the


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wonderfull kuroi thank you, hehe and you have no need to say your sorry, it isn't your fault.
I am still awaiting my birthday pic though hehehe


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Ok I figured it out.
> 
> 
> Then just click 'reply' like you would any normal reply and BAM! You're set.
> View attachment 2036552


LOL!! Nice scar. That could very well double as my hand.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Ok I figured it out.
> 
> When you want to load an image in a reply, click on 'Go Advanced'
> View attachment 2036553
> ...


I like the penguins final pic better hehehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

i like leather and lace


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the black one as it is elegant and would look good on a Milf or Giltf, but the see through is hot and kind of slutt and I like it. Says look what I got for you...LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i like leather and lace
> 
> View attachment 2036586
> 
> ...


Glad you figgered it out bro... I like


----------



## april (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I like the black one as it is elegant and would look good on a Milf or Giltf, but the see through is hot and kind of slutt and I like it. Says look what I got for you...LOL
> 
> View attachment 2036595View attachment 2036596View attachment 2036597


OMG so awesome, these are real sexy women  great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

least you know those women arnt gonna run around on you LOL

there all pretty hot except door number one, she doest pump my nads much


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Your a sick man woods. 
I like it haha


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

april said:


> OMG so awesome, these are real sexy women  great post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Beautiful can be insperational too.... but yup their hot and ready to roll, sorry but you just know someone is going to say something.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

see thru gear is deff hot..but once you spank a leather clad ass you jus wanna doit again


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not so sure about the leather... I like BDSM- Shibari can be astonishingly complex and beautiful but PVC seems a bit tacky to me... I'm sure lots of people think my underwear (Fdd etc) is tacky though. 

This one is a little out there- imagine less of the cyber goth business lol. I did find some nice artistic nudes in the same collection as this so I'll post them later



EDIT- hooray for the disabled girls :3 They deserve to feel sexy too... And they look it...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

im not a fan of the PVC stuff either


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the second one in matte leather and the last one- I like her body, just not what she's wearing; maybe she'd look better without it X3


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

i like the first one most...the last as sexy as hell to....the matte leather does look good but it would be on the floor very quickley


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

The first woman scares me 0_o

But


> Lace, silk, cotton, polyester; it's all coming off so it doesn't even matter


~_&#8203;Saosin_


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Bikes and babes and butts veroommmmmm veroommmmmmm


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2036683
> 
> 
> Bikes and babes and butts veroommmmmm veroommmmmmm


Sexy but is that bitch in a wheel chair?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Sexy but is that bitch in a wheel chair?


Yup and easy to push around...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay, what a beautiful butt. I think someone posted the last one in Panty Sniffers and it's nice to see her again.

Cool idea havin our wheelchair lady pose with some nice vehicles- good for her, looking beautiful<3

Edit: Beansly that was rude... *spanks*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

So are these, hot eh!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2036709View attachment 2036710
> 
> So are these, hot eh!


Oh I see. it's just a photo op for dudes in wheelchairs like girls who take pics on top of cars for gear heads. I thought she was trying to pretend she was disabled.

@Kuroi: I knew she was n't disabled and I thought she was pandering to people in wheel chairs. That's why I called her a bitch


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful Native Americans... there's acouple left. 











Sorry there's so many... I couldn't pick a favorite.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

thats easy ... 2 wins !

theres loads of sexy native american girls here...im lucky i guess


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Oh I see. it's just a photo op for dudes in wheelchairs like girls who take pics on top of cars for gear heads. I thought she was trying to pretend she was disabled.
> 
> @Kuroi: I knew she was n't disabled and I thought she was pandering to people in wheel chairs. That's why I called her a bitch


Okay, in that case, I'm sorry and you're right :3 I 'jumped the gun'. I like that she has natural boobs though and had the same bra size at my age... Mayb there's hope! Okay, I was wrong; can I still spank you though?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats easy ... 2 wins !
> 
> theres loads of sexy native american girls here...im lucky i guess


#2 fo sho. she looks mean... i like that


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Feb 3, 2012)

i like #1 but she looks like she's hawaiian or phillipino to me. same with #2. are they really native american?


----------



## CoAcHrOaCh (Feb 3, 2012)

Look at that ass whoa!!!! Beautiful


----------



## neosapien (Feb 3, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i like #1 but she looks like she's hawaiian or phillipino to me. same with #2. are they really native american?


I don't know. The site I grabbed them off of thought they were. That's enough for me.  

The eyes on the last one...damn.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the last one, that look in her eyes, looks deep into your soul


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 3, 2012)

The last one looks like Cameron Diaz with a wig on.


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Matt we all know you like em mean,
Your with april!
Mwahahahaha


Just playin hehehe


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Okay, in that case, I'm sorry and you're right :3 I 'jumped the gun'. I like that she has natural boobs though and had the same bra size at my age... Mayb there's hope! Okay, I was wrong; can I still spank you though?


I _have _been a bad dog, but I'm usually the one doing the spanking. For you though, I'd make an exception 

I like that she's natural too. She's actually one of my favorite porn stars, that's how I knew she wasn't disabled lol.
Leashes, whips and chains. Leather and latex. Gags, toys and foreplay. Bondage and slave scenarios.
Wait what?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

HEy Kuroi, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Beautiful Native Americans... there's acouple left.
> 
> View attachment 2036711
> 
> ...


My peeps













And I think Foxy is Foxy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Verdict: Beansly is cute ^^


----------



## Urca (Feb 3, 2012)

agreed.......


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Verdict: Beansly is cute ^^





Urca said:


> agreed.......


Aww shucks....


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Hahaha picking up my daughter from school and the class next to her has a boy named KUSH hahaha


----------



## Beansly (Feb 3, 2012)

ca$hcropper said:


> Hahaha picking up my daughter from school and the class next to her has a boy named KUSH hahaha


Do you live in cali?
Fucking hippies haha


----------



## ca$hcropper (Feb 3, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Do you live in cali?
> Fucking hippies haha


Nope long ways away from calli


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> EDIT: In the time it too to regain Wi Fi in here you fixed it all anyway... Okay, ignore me >_>
> 
> Brick Top is not always a cranky old man, I promise. And he's going to prove it by letting things lie here.
> 
> ...


Thanks you sweetheart and damn you are sexy, I am strictly dickly but shit my man has a hallpass hahahahahaha we might have to both use it on you!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Thanks you sweetheart and damn you are sexy, I am strictly dickly but shit my man has a hallpass hahahahahaha we might have to both use it on you!!!!!!!


Oh Lordy, are the both of you going to come and play dress-up with me? It's like all my birthdays came at once :3


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 3, 2012)

flowers for kuroi-sama..... these reminded me of you:


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

This one is cute


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hehehehehehe I like this one too


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2037361Hehehehehehe I like this one too



after you load the pix left double click on it a box opens and check full size than save, love your taste, in pix


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

KonaGirl is going to be an awesome dress-up buddy :3 *runs around in circles* I'm restless. I feel like putting on my frilly things just to sit at the computer in for no real reason lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay I like this thread just smoke and fun hahahaa no stress ahhhhhhhh.......................................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> flowers for kuroi-sama..... these reminded me of you:


Aw, MelloKitty! There's even a HUGE FUCKING BOW in the background too! Doumo arigatou gozaimasu; kore wa totemo utsukushii desu yo... anata mo <3


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 3, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2037340This one is cute


Looks more like a $2 whore than cute to me...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Shan-Shan has returned awhile. She looks a little dodgy, but I'm looking at her outfit...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Doumo arigatou gozaimasu; kore wa totemo utsukushii desu yo... anata mo <3


oohhh say it to me slow...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Looks more like a $2 whore than cute to me...



You goats know all the good spots 2$ for that OK, picky goat, what...

You drinking rum tonight


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 3, 2012)

No I've been sick... No rum...

I do have whiskey... But I found out that when your stomach hates you it also hates whiskey...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Aw.. *rubs Shan-Shan's stomach*

Pass the whiskey? :3


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw.. *rubs Shan-Shan's stomach*
> 
> Pass the whiskey? :3


You are so close to saying my name.. add a U. and you would be rubbing shaun-shauns tummy. >


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 3, 2012)

I hear mj is good for upset tummy or some hay with barley and molasses. You still hung from Monday I think it was?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> You are so close to saying my name.. add a U. and you would be rubbing shaun-shauns tummy. >


Hello Shaun! I be Ebony. I'd rub all of your tummies if you were feeling sick but you're all so far away.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2012)

Flight from Europe to Cali is like.. 700+ bucks one-way ticket it seems.. Sheesh. >.<


Love isn't Cheap damnit.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry........


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 3, 2012)

sorry for what!? 

the day you are able to make the trip is the day ill getchu that ticket ;] 
ill be here all..decade. plenty of time.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Shan-Shan has returned awhile. She looks a little dodgy, but I'm looking at her outfit...



 right sooooooo looking at outfit hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm looking at her outfit and thinking about you X3

But Budzski, if you set a date, I can find an excuse for it! But it's just figuring out how to get away for a long enough space of time to make the money worthwhile lol.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwww girl you are too sweet you and my man give me hope for humanity again


----------



## ganjames (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh this muthafucka! Pulling a sneaky ass move and stealing my women from a different thread... 

You should be ashamed.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm quietly sitting here in my undies quietly waiting for someone to come and get me...

I started getting into my jammies... Then I rolled a joint... then I rolled another and now I'm still not in my clothes.

...


..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 3, 2012)

Keep smoking, Kuroi. Don't worry, I won't take advantage of you. Here, come sit by me, i'll do your hair for you.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;6QYKYhVbLgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QYKYhVbLgo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Feb 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I hear mj is good for upset tummy or some hay with barley and molasses. You still hung from Monday I think it was?


I can't do my Job high... I would lose my job and face possible prosecution...

If I would just get fired for being high it would be fine... but for what I do at the moment I would most likely face further action if I was caught out...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 4, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Flight from Europe to Cali is like.. 700+ bucks one-way ticket it seems.. Sheesh. >.<
> 
> 
> Love isn't Cheap damnit.


i had an american woman pay for my flight out there, a genuine offer i mean as shes older not begging
the benefits of financially stable women... and having an english accent

(a proper one, the queens English... None of this... London riff raff.. that those youngsters speak... a blight on ones country)

Long gone are the days of pip, pip cheerio... now its.. wastegash... peng.. nang... etc..

Right kuroi? jk


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;TunQD2ZDz7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TunQD2ZDz7Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

I don't speak like that...

But I spend a lot of time with Canadian/Floridian relatives, a heavily-accented Trini grandmother and a Canadian lodger so my accent is all over the place.. But I don't sound like those hoodrats XP


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

Ohh.. but can you say it to me Slow !


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

a friend of mine was talking to a girl from london for a while.. I loved how she sounded.


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

Umm kuroi has posted videos with her voice on them, i for one loved her accent, she does not sound ghetto or like a hood rat lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 4, 2012)

umm thats great
can go either way with london

so much ethnicity either way that soon they'll all be talking that muck in kurois video... theyre even trying to get the mixture of jamaican/nigerian/cockney used in london dialect recognized as its own one last i heard


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

It's crazy. Some of the Jamaican slang confuses and terrifies me lol. Thanks April. Cockney is something I know I will NEVER quite understand. I guess it's because I hear people talk like that on tv if ever. The street shit is funny though.

[video=youtube;wPIXr6DA4ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPIXr6DA4ik&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

[video=youtube;w7pL6iuw-g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7pL6iuw-g0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the PM Kuroi-chan. That's a hell of a way to wake up in the morning.
You have a _beautiful_ body.


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Feb 4, 2012)

She does have a very nice body.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

where in canada your relatives kuroi ?


xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;TunQD2ZDz7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TunQD2ZDz7Q&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
> 
> I don't speak like that...
> 
> But I spend a lot of time with Canadian/Floridian relatives, a heavily-accented Trini grandmother and a Canadian lodger so my accent is all over the place.. But I don't sound like those hoodrats XP


----------



## neosapien (Feb 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It's crazy. Some of the Jamaican slang confuses and terrifies me lol. Thanks April. Cockney is something I know I will NEVER quite understand. I guess it's because I hear people talk like that on tv if ever. The street shit is funny though.
> 
> [video=youtube;w7pL6iuw-g0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7pL6iuw-g0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


_*This is England*_ is an awesome movie! His movie before that _*Dead Man's Shoes*_ was even better.

[video=youtube;Igl24L8DjW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igl24L8DjW8[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Wow, thanks for the PM Kuroi-chan. That's a hell of a way to wake up in the morning.
> You have a _beautiful_ body.


Douitashimashite... And Thankyou for mine, you have an adorable smile. I know you're a grown man, but still... Cute <3



Morgan Lynn said:


> She does have a very nice body.


Thankyou- I haven't seen your body but if your face is anything to go by... You're a stunner <3 Funny, too!



0calli said:


> where in canada your relatives kuroi ?


Ontario I believe. They're a fun bunch and appreciate my sense of humor. They tend to argue about witty crap over the dinner table if aunts and uncles from Florida are over. I'm not too sure I they really hate eachother or it's just banter.... I'd like to think it's just banter. I hate taking sides.

Love, love, love all around...

Girls, anything pretty to show me? :3


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 4, 2012)

/awaits April


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 4, 2012)

kuroiiiiii....  jus sayin whats up, hope all is well with u.... its ight here, jus cloudy out here looks like it might rain, maybe night lil cooler today


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> /awaits April


LMFAO shit what did i miss, u luv me admit it


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> kuroiiiiii....  jus sayin whats up, hope all is well with u.... its ight here, jus cloudy out here looks like it might rain, maybe night lil cooler today


Jeebus, It's SNOWIIIIIING!

Time to get the snow bunny boots out, eh April


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Jeebus, It's SNOWIIIIIING!
> 
> Time to get the snow bunny boots out, eh April


Not gonna happen my skidoo boots are safely packed away in a giant tupperwear bin back in Canada


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

I forget, you're all hot and cosy now *pout*

*gets into onesie and fuzzy socks* I COLD!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

I want snow.. .lucky


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Feb 4, 2012)

april said:


> Not gonna happen my skidoo boots are safely packed away in a giant tupperwear bin back in Canada


Hey, how did you get into Cali.....I thought we had our borders closed off better than that. Damn Kanucks LOL .


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/10/10096599-snow-starved-california-preps-for-driest-year-on-record

It used to hardly ever snow in London. We've had a few random snowstorms but everyones still gets incredible confused/hysterical/suddenly realizes we have no grit or snowtyres when it does. Our entire public transport network went down a year or two ago. We're still shit at snow days. I heard it'd snow yesterday and I thought it was a lie. I just went to the kitchen and WTF SNOW??

Budzski, I wanna magic you over here so we can smoke and look at my snow covered yard out of my bedroom window. <3

I'll try taking a picture, but I have no flash. Hang on...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Hey, how did you get into Cali.....I thought we had our borders closed off better than that. Damn Kanucks LOL .


Canada border? my grandparents farm borders canada.. you can walk across go to the KFC 10 mins into town them go back home to North Dakota. Only thing that distinguishes the border on my families land is a Perfect Row of Trees.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes that would be Awesome, I enjoy the cold.. even more when I am with someone. 

I get to see snow ! It snows further up in the hills near my house. It does not come down low enough though.. I have had my grass freeze over, solid sheets of 1/2 inch ice on my car due to hail.. that is about it.


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Hey, how did you get into Cali.....I thought we had our borders closed off better than that. Damn Kanucks LOL .


LOL funny story i almost didn't get to cross  lol 

Ya i'm a home grown maple syrup terrorist


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

be16dfb2.jpg

Uploader is crashing today, sorry.

Stairs look much better with ganja growing on them... *growl* Downstairs neighbor's yard next to them/inside ours. People are coming outside and yelling about it lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

I love the snow.  Though maybe I wouldn't feel the same, if it actually snowed more here. I would go out back bundled up & smoke a joint in the snow.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

I do like looking at it when I'm smoking out the window.

And i'm a wolf, we're in our element in the winter... even the Mexican ones lol. I feel like scent rolling in it and licking it and stuff.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 4, 2012)

View attachment 2039262View attachment 2039263View attachment 2039264View attachment 2039268View attachment 2039269


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2039262View attachment 2039263View attachment 2039264View attachment 2039268View attachment 2039269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2039270



LOL damn there u are, time for that leash eh girl


----------



## Corxrew (Feb 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/01/10/10096599-snow-starved-california-preps-for-driest-year-on-record
> 
> It used to hardly ever snow in London. We've had a few random snowstorms but everyones still gets incredible confused/hysterical/suddenly realizes we have no grit or snowtyres when it does. Our entire public transport network went down a year or two ago. We're still shit at snow days. I heard it'd snow yesterday and I thought it was a lie. I just went to the kitchen and WTF SNOW??
> 
> ...



I think England stole our snow.
It's snowed 4 or 5 times this year and only one stuck for more than a day, usually there's always some snow on the ground all winter long.
I helped my friend move Tuesday, and we were wearing t-shirts the whole time. very very wierd weather.

Edit: should probably mention here is Southeast Michigan


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 4, 2012)

april said:


> LOL damn there u are, time for that leash eh girl


I posted one hehehehhee pink and everything hahahaha smoking the green crack now


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I posted one hehehehhee pink and everything hahahaha smoking the green crack now



WHY ARE YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE SCREEN!!






I have 3 leashes and 3 collars at the moment...


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

[COLOR=#ff0000 said:


> konagirl420[/COLOR];7058102]I posted one hehehehhee pink and everything hahahaha smoking the green crack now



These 3 words should never be in the same sentence 

lmfao just playing with u Kona, I get dabs hand feed to me  hehehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 4, 2012)

april said:


> These 3 words should never be in the same sentence
> 
> lmfao just playing with u Kona, I get dabs hand feed to me  hehehehe


Yes I love dabs 

I only like green crack


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

You girls torture me so... but I kind of like it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WHY ARE YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE SCREEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly where are you hehehehe I am a lil stoned right now and don't wanna look back through all the pages and hahahahahaha am smoking this green crack hehehehehehehe !!!!!


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You girls torture me so... but I kind of like it.


 hehehehe let the torture begin muhahaha
sorry kona my loot bag has better goodies lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

Om nom nom






Looking at what your girls posted, I'd take both!

Right, I'm smoking my bedtime doobie then crawling into bed with you.

I like goodies


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2012)

Time for a circle toke!


----------



## april (Feb 4, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Time for a circle toke!



Um no way ur fine ass will sit right in the middle, on display for all to paw at


----------



## thump easy (Feb 4, 2012)

well i like the chains and leashes let me put them on all three of you girl lolz mmmmmmmm


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 4, 2012)

april said:


> Um no way ur fine ass will sit right in the middle, on display for all to paw at


As long as there's weed, I'm game.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

april said:


> View attachment 2039346 hehehehe let the torture begin muhahaha
> sorry kona my loot bag has better goodies lol


nice tackle box lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

Warm and cosy in my den, need something to hold and huggle up with though *fidgets*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

im not busy...want me to roll by?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 4, 2012)

*rolls around in blankies*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

*jumps for joy and clicks heals all the way there*


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

Come join us Dizzle >:O


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

ahh dont feel all 3rd wheel man.... you can wait in the car and keep it warm


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm out in full fluffies today 






I want to see your winter outfits x


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 5, 2012)

awwwww you are soooooo cute !!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

I wanna see pyjamas and snow fluffies! :3

Thankies Kona, so are you <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

Snowy day 

I was shovelling







I like the tree







Makes me think of Hogwarts lol







Pyjamas and fluffy snugglies, people, where are they?!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm running the car engine for mama while she's away, so my brother and I are making use of the snow :3


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm running the car engine for mama while she's away, so my brother and I are making use of the snow :3


Dont use yellow snow for the cones!Lesson #1!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

I know, my little brother reminded me lol X3

*feeds you a spoonful*

We consumed an unholy amount of sugar, pouring syrup on them...


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This thread is simply made for hypocrisy.
> 
> In the end, no matter what is said, our actions are our own.
> 
> ...


Only a few months ago I thought it was cryptdick april was going to be eating and now she's bunkered in cali getting a rize or 20 out of matt.

Kuroi needs to hook up with an RIU'er too.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 5, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> Hey, how did you get into Cali.....I thought we had our borders closed off better than that. Damn Kanucks LOL .


it was not easy. sneaking in from mexico would have been easier and cheaper


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I'm here *waves arms* waiting for someone to come get me still.

Too bad about Crypt. First he flirted with me and then he was a meanie and then he was nice again and then he was a HUGE meanie again and lately he's been quiet but nice. Not my business to talk about the two of them though. I may get spanked.






But April is happy now and that's all that matters. Happy happy love story


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Well, I'm here *waves arms* waiting for someone to come get me still.
> 
> Too bad about Crypt. First he flirted with me and then he was a meanie and then he was nice again and then he was a HUGE meanie again and lately he's been quiet but nice. Not my business to talk about the two of them though. I may get spanked.
> 
> ...


How dare you use kind words and logic to diffuse my troll post

I throw lace and frills at you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

I like this guy, he brings pretty things!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 5, 2012)

Who is he? I'll fight him.


----------



## april (Feb 5, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> How dare you use kind words and logic to diffuse my troll post
> 
> I throw lace and frills at you


droopy bum or a skirt? so confused, but it is pretty


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Who is he? I'll fight him.


Just Kuroi's future baby's daddy. Play your cards right and you'll be second best man after potroast.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> Just Kuroi's future baby's daddy. Play your cards right and you'll be second best man after potroast.





they*see*me*trolling said:


>


I don't like him anymore




, take it away!!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 5, 2012)

My cat went out in the snow and galloped around aww
i opened the door thinking he wouldn't want to be in frozen Temps but he just came up to say hi then ran off again


----------



## april (Feb 5, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> My cat went out in the snow and galloped around aww
> i opened the door thinking he wouldn't want to be in frozen Temps but he just came up to say hi then ran off again


Puss in boots?


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 5, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't like him anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry kuroi, just thought it'd be better to show my true colors now rather than later 

So I'm a little 2 faced...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 5, 2012)

april said:


> Puss in boots?


He's a tabby and his paws are all white when his body's black do yeah do those count


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> Sorry kuroi, just thought it'd be better to show my true colors now rather than later
> 
> So I'm a little 2 faced...


At least he's honest...

I know April shows her face online, but I do hope you got permission to post that anyway...


----------



## april (Feb 5, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> He's a tabby and his paws are all white when his body's black do yeah do those count


lol sure does, does kitties fur freeze in matted chuncks lol


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

It depends if its cold enough when you run them over!I fucking hate cats!


april said:


> lol sure does, does kitties fur freeze in matted chuncks lol


----------



## april (Feb 5, 2012)

jeeba said:


> It depends if its cold enough when you run them over!I fucking hate cats!


Someone needs some luv and cuddles  Dude u would luv my short bus kitty


----------



## Beansly (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank for helping me out last night xk


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 5, 2012)

I truely love this thread!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright.. . lets get this over with. 

Beansly.. . Ganjames, & Budzski in the Octagon now.. .


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

only one of us is being driven to the hospital by kuroi tonight.. .


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

Lace, Frills, And bloody elbows ???


----------



## Beansly (Feb 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Alright.. . lets get this over with.
> 
> Beansly.. . Ganjames, & Budzski in the Octagon now.. .
> 
> View attachment 2040984


I'll just let you fools fight it out and then come up when you kill eachother lol.
Me and Kuroi are just _good friends _


----------



## ganjames (Feb 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> Alright.. . lets get this over with.
> 
> Beansly.. . Ganjames, & Budzski in the Octagon now.. .
> 
> View attachment 2040984



I've already been in the octomom, I'm clearly the most powerful person here.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 5, 2012)

on my way tough guy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

@ the boys

Kona.... so many RUFFLES!




Glad you love the thread ^^ I hope you love it enough to let me see your dress-up box


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I've already been in the octomom, I'm clearly the most powerful person here.


If you're used to a lady who's had eight out I might be a bit tight for you




I hope I don't have to make that many mini-ganjames minions...


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

I can see it now. A pack of wild ganja wolfies.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

or... . .


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

A new breed of sexi'ness.. .


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> or... . .
> 
> View attachment 2041105







WOOOOOOOOW....

...Actually, it's kind of cute...


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry not a pic this time its a vid!!!!  hahaha

[video=youtube;qBsEF7Qx09o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBsEF7Qx09o&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBsEF7Qx09o&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wow. I'll fuck a 40yo cougar but jesus. You went straight to gmilf huh.


60? Really? That's not normally a 25 year olds preference...that's medicare type B's preference...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> 60? Really? That's not normally a 25 year olds preference...that's medicare type B's preference...


Fuck... When i saw that quote I thought crypt was back.

Where are you crypt?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

OK. I've read some of this thread (it's over 500 pages long, so...ya) and Kuroi, i'm saying this to you with love, and compassion, and genuine empathy...

You need to get your shit, all the ribbons and bows and everything, and leave where you are. You need to start over, fresh, where you're not in an abusive situation with _anyone_. You need to get yourself together and figure out what YOU want from life before you start looking for someone to share that life with you. You do not need the attention of men to feel loved if you love yourself, and i'm not sure you do. I would even venture to say from reading your posts I would worry about you struggling with an eating disorder either now or in the future. And i'm not saying that to be mean to you, i'm genuinely concerned about your mental health. You are very beautiful. Physically beautiful. But there is a lot more to you than that. I know there is. Your life can't start if you let people hold you down.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Fuck... When i saw that quote I thought crypt was back.
> 
> Where are you crypt?


...is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> OK. I've read some of this thread (it's over 500 pages long, so...ya) and Kuroi, i'm saying this to you with love, and compassion, and genuine empathy...
> 
> You need to get your shit, all the ribbons and bows and everything, and leave where you are. You need to start over, fresh, where you're not in an abusive situation with _anyone_. You need to get yourself together and figure out what YOU want from life before you start looking for someone to share that life with you. You do not need the attention of men to feel loved if you love yourself, and i'm not sure you do. I would even venture to say from reading your posts I would worry about you struggling with an eating disorder either now or in the future. And i'm not saying that to be mean to you, i'm genuinely concerned about your mental health. You are very beautiful. Physically beautiful. But there is a lot more to you than that. I know there is. Your life can't start if you let people hold you down.


What the Heck is this ?
Don't you think that's a little personal , who are you ?
*facepalm*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Facepalm? LoL. I think she's a great person and I hate to think that she's being hurt is all. Staying in a place where you're being victimized just keeps the cycle going. I didn't say anything personal about her, hell all the personal stuff I know is what i've read in this thread right here. But I would just hope for her happiness is all, and she's not going to be happy if people are treating her badly.

If you're asking if I've spoken to her on a more personal level though, I have.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kuroi, I apologize if what I said offended you.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Facepalm? LoL. I think she's a great person and I hate to think that she's being hurt is all. Staying in a place where you're being victimized just keeps the cycle going. I didn't say anything personal about her, hell all the personal stuff I know is what i've read in this thread right here. But I would just hope for her happiness is all, and she's not going to be happy if people are treating her badly.
> 
> If you're asking if I've spoken to her on a more personal level though, I have.


Read it back , then tell me it's not personal , and that it contains no insults.
Gimme a break.
Edit required. nuff said.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

You really think it's insulting to tell her she's beautiful and she deserves a great life and not to be around terrible people?


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

You can't help those who won't help themselves.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 6, 2012)

Read it again !!!! 
FFs 
out.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Fuck... When i saw that quote I thought crypt was back.
> 
> Where are you crypt?


Somewhere deep down, under something heavy enough to crush a soul, still thinking that nobody here speaks french or would think to use google translate. Just guessing.




EDIT: Ouch! Too soon? Probably too soon.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> Somewhere deep down, under something heavy enough to crush a soul, still thinking that nobody here speaks french or would think to use google translate. Just guessing.


Last time I saw him on here he was buying a nice jacket, maybe he's just fucking mad bitches now that he's stylin'


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Last time I saw him on here he was buying a nice jacket, maybe he's just fucking mad bitches now that he's stylin'


You're probably right.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oookkaaay. I read it thoroughly several times. I did not divulge any personal information about her that was not posted in this thread already by her. 

K So...I called her beautiful, check
I made sure to say she wasn't JUST physically beautiful, but beautiful on other levels. Check.
I told her she deserved better than an abusive situation. Check.
I expressed concern that because of her situation she might be vulnerable to mental health issues if she doesn't get out of them. It's a valid concern. She should be aware of that. It's motivation to leave. So. Check.
I tols her she doesn't need men to be happy. She doesn't. Check.

Somebody help me out here. What part am I editing?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> You're probably right.


I feel so left out. Who is this person I reminded you of?


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

I think everyone should just stay the fuck out of it, she's posted the same shit about the same guy since I've been on this site.
How old is she? 18? 19? She's a teenage girl, she'll get over it. Life will go on.

Nobody is going to get through to her on here, I think that's pretty fucking obvious at this point...
You really think you can get through to a teenage girl that's "in love"? Let her make her own fucking mistakes and actually learn and grow from them.






We all agree this guy is a real asshole, lets just leave it at that.


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I feel so left out. Who is this person I reminded you of?


No touch. Is problem.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh. It's kaka? lol


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I feel so left out. Who is this person I reminded you of?


the guy you quoted, he hasn't been around in a while.

recent rumor has it that he bought a new jacket and is fucking mad bitches.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> the guy you quoted, he hasn't been around in a while.
> 
> recent rumor has it that he bought a new jacket and is fucking mad bitches.


rumor....lol


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 6, 2012)

"Muffle those fumes - like it was nothing - coz it aint"


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I think everyone should just stay the fuck out of it, she's posted the same shit about the same guy since I've been on this site.
> How old is she? 18? 19? She's a teenage girl, she'll get over it. Life will go on.
> 
> Nobody is going to get through to her on here, I think that's pretty fucking obvious at this point...
> ...


I was tempted to post something along those lines but not quite

But yeah getting a bit fucking stale here... If I posted some lingerie pics of myself would I get this much attention? Even random internet strangers worrying about my mental health? Talk about ego feeding... Fuck sake... She's got countless people flooding her with compliments, boo fucking hoo. Yeah she has a douchebag in her life, but she's thin and pretty... I'm sure life will go on...


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

What the fuck is everybody talking about, may I ask?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What the fuck is everybody talking about, may I ask?


They talking about you hotstuff.As usual every1 has a oppinion about shit that has nothing to do with them.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What the fuck is everybody talking about, may I ask?


I don't know my name half the time, let alone the meaning of my posts


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuck all this, I'm turning this thread into my own personal tumblr.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

jeeba said:


> They talking about you hotstuff.As usual every1 has a oppinion about shit that has nothing to do with them.


And I guess you're xK's true love


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brick Top (Feb 6, 2012)

they*see*me*trolling said:


> I don't know my name half the time, let alone the meaning of my posts



A short neurological test 

1- Find the C below.. Please do not use any cursor help. 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

2- If you already found the C, now find the 6 below.

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
69999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

3 - Now find the N below. It's a little more difficult.

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

This is NOT a joke. If you were able to pass these 3 tests, you can cancel your annual visit to your neurologist. Your brain is great and you're far from having a close relationship with Alzheimer. 



During a visit to my doctor, I asked him, "How do you determine whether or not an older person should be put in an old age home?" 

"Well," he said, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the person to empty the bathtub."

"Oh, I understand," I said. "A normal person would use the bucket because it is bigger than the spoon or the teacup." 

"No" he said. "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you want a bed near the window?"


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Girl you are great hehehhe and can't wait to play dress up with you !!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oookkaaay. I read it thoroughly several times. I did not divulge any personal information about her that was not posted in this thread already by her.
> 
> K So...I called her beautiful, check
> I made sure to say she wasn't JUST physically beautiful, but beautiful on other levels. Check.
> ...





RainbowBrite86 said:


> Facepalm? LoL. I think she's a great person and I hate to think that she's being hurt is all. Staying in a place where you're being victimized just keeps the cycle going. I didn't say anything personal about her, hell all the personal stuff I know is what i've read in this thread right here. But I would just hope for her happiness is all, and she's not going to be happy if people are treating her badly.
> 
> If you're asking if I've spoken to her on a more personal level though, I have.


Don't apologize x

Rainbowbright is only looking out for me, and is putting into me a lot nicer than some have. Rainbow, I think people are quick to react since I have been personally attack and had this thread trolled a few time before, leading to carnage. Don't worry. Rainbow is very to-the-point, but I think she's lovely. She's also right on- I already disclosed to some of you I'm a recovering anorexic. I'm a steady 105lbs right now; still struggling, but I'm not dying or anything. I am the kind of person who's eager to please, knowing my life story you can't really blame me but I'm trying to work out this situation with T-Bird. We had a very emotional discussion last week. It was nice to have some snuggle time alone with him again...

Back to usual programming.


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> A short neurological test
> 
> 1- Find the C below.. Please do not use any cursor help.
> 
> ...



fuck i'm too baked for that shit! I'll save it for the morning


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> A short neurological test
> 
> 1- Find the C below.. Please do not use any cursor help.
> 
> ...


7th line 4th line 1st [email protected] near the window.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

(still my own personal tumblr thread btw)


----------



## they*see*me*trolling (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HqmHXnryakA]http://youtu.be/HqmHXnryakA[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames wanna join the effeminate hands club im chief member


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ganjames wanna join the effeminate hands club im chief member


that's not my hand, or my cat, or my bud lmfao.

I'm grabbing this shit off other peoples tumblrs.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

What a disappointment...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Attention everyone, lace and frills now belongs to me.











This is a place for only those who think they can hang.
Cant hang? You don't fucking belong here, this isn't for you.

sorry.












Enter at your own risk. Things are about to get dangerous, they're about to get heavy, everything will start to reveal itself.

are you still here? 










There's no turning back now. Are you ready? 










You sure?






























...Ok, lets go.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Show me that grrr ganj


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Show me that grrr ganj


Add your pictures, add your inspiration...
Let's change the world.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2012)

fuckyou10.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Glad to have you aboard neo.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Time for one of these


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 6, 2012)

im out! ......


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> im out! ......


Matt Rize is out, but he's up.. Which is good enough for me.


----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey rainbow no worries luv, we share the same view, but the boys only care about one thing, so they will find any excuse to ensure they always get their pics  Funny the ladies get attacked by the men for protecting a younger female, lmfao we care about her future and they defend her right to humiliate and degrade herself  so i question who has kurois BEST interest at heart, but again we cannot convince her to make proper choices, as someone said she needs to learn for herself, i personaly don't care anymore, if she values the kind of attention she gets on her over her own morals we can't help her there sweety, don't beat a dead horse i've tried and again give up, let her make huge mistakes and learn the hard way, seems the boys wanna see her hit rock buttom as long as she still posts her "sexy" pics


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 6, 2012)

Wooh I'm in


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

neo is in, stonerman is in, matt rize is out but he's up.


let's change the world.


----------



## Corxrew (Feb 6, 2012)

this really blew up since I was up earlier


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Corxrew said:


> this really blew up since I was up earlier


welcome to the revolution, can you hang? are you in?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm in.........................


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

april said:


> seems the boys wanna see her hit rock buttom as long as she still posts her "sexy" pics


When you're at rock bottom the only way is up.
Don't worry about sexy pics, I got this shit covered.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

What are you revolting against?


----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> When you're at rock bottom the only way is up.
> Don't worry about sexy pics, I got this shit covered.



Oh this pic i really like


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

jeeba said:


> What are you revolting against?


Everything and anything.
Mostly against the world and being told what we can and cannot do, what is acceptable and what isn't.

We're being held back from life by people we don't even know.

This is our time, we live but only short lives... It's time to we start living them our way, no chains to hold us back.


This is the revolution.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2012)

........................


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

april said:


> Oh this pic i really like


What is she? 3 pounds soaking wet? LoL that girl is tiiiiny.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is she? 3 pounds soaking wet? LoL that girl is *sexy as fuck*.


corrected.


----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What is she? 3 pounds soaking wet? LoL that girl is tiiiiny.


Hey she's my size, im 100lbs even  maybe 106 wet, long hair


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Are you serious?? Oh my god! How tall are you??


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

Im in im revolting about this kinda shit in places where my posts should be.Its obvious someone has friends. :.......................


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Are you serious?? Oh my god! How tall are you??


I'm just under 5"1 lol very petite, 
fuck my pants aren't even a size, since when is 00 a size lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh my word. SO...what you're saying is...I could actually pick you up...and carry you into the bedroom...and you're too little to do anything about it....right? LoL


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Im in im revolting about this kinda shit in places where my posts should be.Its obvious someone has friends. :.......................


I've read your posts, they aren't that great hun. We don't allow weak people in the revolution, you'll only bring others down.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

.


ganjames said:


> I've read your posts, they aren't that great hun. We don't allow weak people in the revolution, you'll only bring others down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neosapien (Feb 6, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Talk about weak, those chicks look like they got aids with the pale skin and flat asses.Id watch out if I were you.


I'm afraid I'm with James on this one. If you can't properly quote a message on a message board then how are you going to properly administer the Zyklon B.


----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh my word. SO...what you're saying is...I could actually pick you up...and carry you into the bedroom...and you're too little to do anything about it....right? LoL



Don't be a tease unless u plan 2 please


----------



## kystoner (Feb 6, 2012)

hey now whats up


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

WTF? Ganjames! *spanks*

Frills please. I like the women, but more frills, less random.

I honestly have no idea why Rainbow was descended upon so aggressively, so I will apologize to you Rainbow, on behal of them.

On the other hand though, is the girl in the orange panties bad for posting that?

Meh.

April is so lucky... I'd kill for smaller legs. Anything big enough for my thighs is gaping at the waist -_- But if I up the ballet training, it all stretches out yay.

So, what's going on with everyone? I've been working all day, so I missed stuff.

And why did no one post their winter things or pyjamas? I wanted to see pyjamas ... (since I never made that plushies thread to avoid spamming the place with too many cute threads)


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I've read your posts, they aren't that great hun. We don't allow weak people in the revolution, you'll only bring others down.


*continues backtracking*

Sorry, girl in the orange top. I try not to post anything too porny. The thing pic was 100% a bad, heavily intoxicated choice on my part. I shouldn't have given in to pressure, even then that shouldn't have been on the board at all. I got in trouble for it and rightly so.D

Now, these girls... Om nom nom. I'd like to take them both out for sushi and play video games before retreating to the bedroom. I love the decision to make a pairs picture, thecomposition, the matching underwear, the tats... They seem really cute and interesting as well as super-tasty looking.

Now I'm pissed they are on the other side of the screen! *claws at monitor*


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess the revolution didn't really take off.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 6, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!!! I would soooooooo need alcohol for a revolution hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! and sorry girl I can't post pics of myself cause I already have too many people calling me a whore hahahahaaha lol.........like I give 2 fucks what they think hehehehehehehehehe  the best part is my baby knows the truth about everything hahahaa and so does TWS our real friend, don't you love how they like to play with us girls then call us names all in the same fucking breath hahahahaha !!!!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

The revolution will continue, but I'll keeps the pictures to a minimum.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> WTF? Ganjames! *spanks*
> 
> Frills please. I like the women, but more frills, less random.
> 
> ...



Smaller.. .legs?  Nevarrr.!.
^_^ your legs are sexi'fied.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!! I would soooooooo need alcohol for a revolution hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! and sorry girl I can't post pics of myself cause I already have too many people calling me a whore hahahahaaha lol.........like I give 2 fucks what they think hehehehehehehehehe  the best part is my baby knows the truth about everything hahahaa and so does TWS our real friend, don't you love how they like to play with us girls then call us names all in the same fucking breath hahahahaha !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2043120


I think if you're not posting straight up porn and you're faithful to who you are in a relationship with, you're not a whore. And ditto with guys hailing and cursing a girl in the same breath -_- Ah well. 

Yes, bows, bows, BOWS! Look at the BOWS! *excited*

And you're in pink clouds? Kona.... I love you... Like, really love you






April has used her magic powers and stolen Rainbow from my grasp... When she comes to visit I shall lie awake knowing it is April she is dreaming of in the night... *clutches sheets for comfort*






It's the unicorn from the Rainbows and Ponies thread... It must have blessed her with the power of Rainbow PussyMagnet. Oh my jeebus.

Raw, you're biased lol. I look alright in stockings, jeans... not so much. Very muscly legs, I have to keep them stretched or they look chunky. But girls, I'm telling you, ballet will change your shape, even if you don't lose weight! *starts ironing and folding extra leotards* 

Bedtime doobie soon :3

Ok, so the pyjamas didn't work out, but can I see some really girly weed pictures like in my signature? Girly joints/glass?

And of course, there's always room for more lace.

But seriously, I can't get those two out of my head... they're so cute...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

strong legs is sexii specially when you do not stretch them out >.< 

Too many pages to find where you have posted leg :[ but it is burned into my memory & is nice. <3

&& Yes, When I am taking my lace & frillzies pix with kuroi, She will not think I am a whore ! Until then, only she may know my super secret identity


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I posted a pic from the side to illustrate my point, but I am short and unless you've got super skinny legs, you'll always look bigger I suppose. And yeah, muscle is good, i'm really good at gripping with my thighs ( great for trapeze, rings, bars etc) and get good height for tumbling. Positive thoughts




I am what I am I guess, and if you love it that's good.

So I get to dress you up, Budzski? Can I paint you, too? With pink liquid latex? Or chocolate? (Have to make sure it comes off easily)

I excited




When are you picking me up...

Ok, enough talk from me about self esteem blah blah *slaps self* I will shut up about it now.

On with frills *rolls a raspberry paper doobie*

WANT


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

i wanna roll that cougar you just posted in raspberries and have a snack


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 6, 2012)

combo breaker


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes that pic from the side.. I fell in love


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

Fuck yeah internet $14!!!!!






Of course I'm going to sew more bows onto it ^^


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fuck yeah internet $14!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I cannot wait.. .what will be the lower piece?  lace boyshorts exposing those legs.. omg.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

This is still the revolution, but since I'm not fond of the lace and frills others are posting I'll have to defeat everyone with my own.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


>


Such a perfect ass, no wait i see a fucking TAG!! rflmao i'm sorry but remove it ladies, soo ruins the pic, well for me


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

april said:


> Such a perfect ass, no wait i see a fucking TAG!! rflmao i'm sorry but remove it ladies, soo ruins the pic, well for me


Don't worry, I was thinking the same exact thing. Still a perfect ass though.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

all black, for a Scorpio baby


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

What's up guys?

Oooooohhh MYYYYYYY.... *fap* *cough*

*faints*

So beautiful, these blessed creatures are captured on camera and are to forever be tenderly adored holyfuckjizz

*dies*


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 2043381  all black, for a Scorpio baby


why are the women wearing these invisible?

STOP POSTING INVISIBLE WOMEN YOU CRAZY PEOPLE!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> why are the women wearing these invisible?
> 
> STOP POSTING INVISIBLE WOMEN YOU CRAZY PEOPLE!


The thought of Kuroi helps fill in the gap<3


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

peel n eat



a lil lacey


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Ughh... I'm starting to think I'll have to stay in here, this thread would suck without my pictures.

At least Dizzle can hang.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 6, 2012)

It's hot, but that zipper is going to pinch somebody 0_o;

And I thought that was Miley Cyrus for half a second... Wtf? 


I be very, veeeeeery stoned and restless right about now


----------



## april (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ughh... I'm starting to think I'll have to stay in here, this thread would suck without my pictures.
> 
> At least Dizzle can hang.


Luv this!!!!

And i'm just gonna ignore the tag in the one pic


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

april said:


> Such a perfect ass, no wait i see a fucking TAG!! rflmao i'm sorry but remove it ladies, soo ruins the pic, well for me


the tag police strike again!!
last time i went undie shopping i judiciously removed all the tags, thinking of you.  
oh.... why does la senza use so many of them? by the time i was done, it looked like i'd bought 20 pairs instead of 6.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

april said:


> Luv this!!!!
> 
> And i'm just gonna ignore the tag in the one pic


lol there's more on the way, you can't stop ganjames' lace train. choo choo muthafuckas.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> peel n eat
> 
> View attachment 2043388


it just so happens i have similar ones in white (with a cherry on the zip-pull) but the razor bumps are kinda killin it for me.....


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> it just so happens i have similar ones in white (with a cherry on the zip-pull) but the razor bumps are kinda killin it for me.....


hott.....but yeah sometiems hi-def isnt so good lol


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

a lil more


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

omg is that a thc molecule tattoo? **HAWWWT**


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Fuck yeah internet $14!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehe wow yes I love you too !!!!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> omg is that a thc molecule tattoo? **HAWWWT**


I'm so ashamed that I didn't notice that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I'm so ashamed that I didn't notice that.


 ditto here to ... my eyes were fixed on other things i guess lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 6, 2012)

LMFAO soooo true!!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ditto here to ... my eyes were fixed on other things i guess lol


a ha ha

i have all _that_ stuff. that tattie on the other hand......


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

i love this thread


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love this thread


We really kicked it up a notch didn't we?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

ganjames said:


> We really kicked it up a notch didn't we?


fuck yeah...we did work in here lol


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuck yeah...we did work in here lol


Shit is really getting done lol.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

the last blonde girl really isnt my type...but shes jus looks soo dirty i kinda gotta have her lol


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the last blonde girl really isnt my type...but shes jus looks soo dirty i kinda gotta have her lol


I can't tell if she's holding a cigar, a blunt, or a clear joint.

Edit: I'm thinking it's a blunt, but it has the shiny cellulose look to it. Probably just the lighting.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

the girl on the bomb would have been great for a b 52 advance logo


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

so many asses wow i would loved to smell them all...


----------



## HellaBlunts (Feb 7, 2012)

this has got to be one of my favorite asses of all time






vida guerra makes my jaw drop everytime lol


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmmm ,
the thread is lost , but it is a amazing bum so F*** it ........


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> I guess the revolution didn't really take off.


I tried to keep it going, but people just don't take penguins seriously anymore.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Ahem, LACE PEOPLE!! Dizzle (and Ganjames) did a great job finding pictures of frilly, sheer undies... With butts in them as a a bonus. The military bikini is kind of awesome in a Resident Evil steampunky strappy kind of way though...

But yeah, don't turn this into another generic perve thread. Staged gym voyeurism?


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ahem, LACE PEOPLE!! Dizzle (and Ganjames) did a great job finding pictures of frilly, sheer undies... With butts in them as a a bonus. The military bikini is kind of awesome in a Resident Evil steampunky strappy kind of way though...
> 
> But yeah, don't turn this into another generic perve thread. Staged gym voyeurism?


You don't like my half-naked commando chicks??!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Like the design of the last bikini, but there's no lace and I hate war


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Have I told you lately that I loved you ??!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Like the design of the last bikini, but there's no lace and I hate war


Fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Better? I think there's some lace or frills on dem wings.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Have I told you lately that I loved you ??!!


Konaaaaaaaa! *tackleglompsnuggle*


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm going to continue with the Asian Angel motif, as I think there is some major talent there.

The first one looks like an evil arch-angel with that look on her face, yummy

 



On second thought that's about it for the Asian Angels, it just kinda turns into Asian Ass porn after that.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 7, 2012)

neosapien said:


> On second thought that's about it for the Asian Angels, it just kinda turns into Asian Ass porn after that.




My PM box has plenty of room...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, one post in doggies nuts and it gets erased, fuck em. They don't belong in the revolution.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

......................................phew!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

..................................


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Now you know what I have been dealing with lol !!!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Damn, one post in doggies nuts and it gets erased, fuck em. They don't belong in the revolution.


I didn't even know that thread existed until you commented on it in here. I thought it was just a regular old weed/beastiality thread. I'm always the last to know about naked women and internet drama.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Now you know what I have been dealing with lol !!!!


lol... um... yeah.... 



PLAY NICE!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

where is your thread matt? imma come troll that shit.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

....................................


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I didn't even know that thread existed until you commented on it in here. I thought it was just a regular old weed/beastiality thread. I'm always the last to know about naked women and internet drama.


Gotta be more informed lmfao.
I have to go to work today, so keep the revolution going strong.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Gotta be more informed lmfao.
> I have to go to work today, so keep the revolution going strong.


I'll try.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

Aw damn it...please don't ruin this thread with the Kona/Joey crap drama too....
Is there anywhere at RIU I can go to get away from that sob fucking story..


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 7, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Aw damn it...please don't ruin this thread with the Kona/Joey crap drama too....
> Is there anywhere at RIU I can go to get away from that sob fucking story..


my stickies are drama free after the first few pages... OR ELSE!!! 

I'll pull out the sexy ban hammer!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> my stickies are drama free after the first few pages... OR ELSE!!!
> 
> I'll pull out the sexy ban hammer!


 Now thats a woman!I wouldnt be afraid to unintentionaly hurt!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh lord , everybody smile ...................


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

^^Why drag me into this! cn


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

dam i want to start spanking some ass like spank red hand all on some buttie that sticks out shit when my girl came home last night i straight slaped that ass she turned around and slaped my arm all pissed of WHAT FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU SHE SEAD.... all pissed off... only if she new i was looking in hear hahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

thump easy said:


> dam i want to start spanking some ass like spank red hand all on some buttie that sticks out shit when my girl came home last night i straight slaped that ass she turned around and slaped my arm all pissed of WHAT FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU SHE SEAD.... all pissed off... only if she new i was looking in hear hahahaha



LMFAO!!!!! had to LOL !!!!!!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

When she said wtf is wrong with you.You shoulda stood up and grabbed her by the throat!And said bitch get me a beer!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Aw, she needs to lighten up... Or should have slapped you on the ass back. 

OR you should be admiring her ass instead of these... We're all single, or female, or both X3

JEEBA! I'll cum and fucking slap you for that!

Back to peaceful mode :3


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

ya she had a long day 12 hour day so im shure she wasnt in the mood for a spanking hahahahaha


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Talking to my baby now and he always makes me feel better  !!!!!!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

Bring the beat back ................


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> When she said wtf is wrong with you.You shoulda stood up and grabbed her by the throat!And said bitch get me a beer!



Not all women enjoy the Klingon touch. cn


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Aw, she needs to lighten up... Or should have slapped you on the ass back.
> 
> OR you should be admiring her ass instead of these... We're all single, or female, or both X3
> 
> ...


Nobody fucks with the Jeebas![video=youtube;XpCuhgaUHhQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpCuhgaUHhQ[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;RRJjPXqxRis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRJjPXqxRis[/video]


----------



## HellaBlunts (Feb 7, 2012)

i know this is random but so is everything else in this thread lol

but this song is the shit,
[video=youtube;xcLqVfKTtKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcLqVfKTtKw&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]

and i just hit a couple bowls in my helix chillum, it looks exactly like this, its about 3 inches long but im chiefin like an indian this afternoon and this thing is giving me a workout haha


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

HellaBlunts said:


> i know this is random but so is everything else in this thread lol
> 
> but this song is the shit,
> [video=youtube;xcLqVfKTtKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcLqVfKTtKw&amp;feature=channel_video_title[video]
> ...



Were trying DESPERATELY to change the subject 
Nice piece dude. You're smokin out like Chief Wa-hoo

[video=youtube;RPP4fjkTdUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPP4fjkTdUQ[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

It's my thread so I'm allowed to go off topic and post one of my favourite tracks. Yeah, it's mainstream, but I love it 

[video=youtube;WtMlB-BEMso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtMlB-BEMso&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]

I pulled out one of my favorite hair bands to go to ballet/gym with for the first time in weeks, come back into the room an my little brother ruined it!








So damn fucking pissed off.

Jeeba, I need one of those Jesus is My Homie shirts. I start evangelising when I'm high.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

LOl,I need some brown sugar!-----not related------Kuri that song is kinda sensual!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

I need some white sugar hahahahaaha!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

You making a cake?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 7, 2012)

i Wunt a cake..


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

so i won't get told off for this 
Melts me everytime........

[video=youtube;JKUIDQUTlMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKUIDQUTlMM[/video]


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAkEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

I am totally fascinated by Englands obsession with electronic1 It's like your guys's oldies.
You typical UK'ers playlist reads off like Cali rave set-list, it's incredible. You play that song in 95% of anywhere in america and you're gonna get strange looks. I love it.
But I'm one of the reluctant americans who loves just about everything British.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;__PU5CVSegg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__PU5CVSegg[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

I like cake!:0 thnks Beansly.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Like the design of the last bikini, but there's no lace and I hate war


lol.
you're so damn cute it's ridiculous...


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

Forgive me. I do make it a point not to get involved so I don't know ANY of the details (and I don't want to) so I don't know all the main characters that well. All I can do is judge Joey on some of his past replies, and well.....nuff said.
From what I've seen today though, you're right, kona could try a little harder at just dropping it.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Kona can You quit fighting with Joey?And Joey can you quit fighting with Kona?Please and thank you.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

OK damn it
Now I'm inadvertently perpetuating it.
I'm done.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;VxqaI_c9j_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqaI_c9j_g[/video] BEANSLY.You're allways here!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know about the gay vampire hipster thing, but this song is awesome. It's about a woman so FOINE that you'd damn you God to be with her.
[video=youtube;ye0H91hxUMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye0H91hxUMw[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> [video=youtube;VxqaI_c9j_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxqaI_c9j_g[video]
> BEANSLY.You're allways here!


Not a distinction I'm particularly proud of but what are you bastards doing that's any better huh?!
Lol jk
Good song
[video=youtube;e0mx5ERj1eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0mx5ERj1eI[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't want to say this. The motherfucker bought yellow cake. All right! From Africa. He went to Africa and bought some yellow cake.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I don't know about the gay vampire hipster thing, but this song is awesome. It's about a woman so FOINE that you'd damn you God to be with her.
> [video=youtube;ye0H91hxUMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye0H91hxUMw[/video]


I know aprils gonna make fun of me for replying to myself but I forgot to say that this is a really good song to have sex to. Especially if you have a woman that like to control once in a while and have a little fun. Can be quite memorable


----------



## april (Feb 7, 2012)

I like this better beanz [video=youtube;ccY25Cb3im0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

wow I have not heard NIN in ages lol !!!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

april said:


> I like this better beanz
> [video=youtube;ccY25Cb3im0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccY25Cb3im0[video]


Ah yeah, that's a classic.
When I'm having _that kind of night_, Closer is definitely on the playlist 
I like 'She Rides' too by Danzig for the slow, greasy drum part. Slow and deliberate...it's great.
Gotta love the 80's white girl pancake booty in the video too lol 
[video=youtube;qC-W0_cv85E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC-W0_cv85E[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

LMFAO Beans !!!!!!!!! you always get me laughing too !!!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

the phaleonopsis is a particularly co-operative model...... but srsly, where else was i gonna post these? 
inspired by this thread.......  and enjoy.......


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> the phaleonopsis is a particularly co-operative model...... but srsly, where else was i gonna post these?
> inspired by this thread.......  and enjoy.......


Wow those...look like vaginas, I'm not gonna lie 
They are so beautiful though. I see you aren't just an expert THC farmer. Well done.
And what a pretty lacy hand.... not manly at all


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> the phaleonopsis is a particularly co-operative model...... but srsly, where else was i gonna post these?
> inspired by this thread.......  and enjoy.......


Those are beautiful orchids,with lush blooms.Very Nice Kitty.Cant wait to show off my water lillies,hibiscus and trumpet vines!Well as soon as spring comes!


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm not gonna lie, i'm not very good with orchids and have admitted as much in the orchid thread.... that one came flowering like that. 
orchids are actually symbolic of testicles (hence -- when you get one removed it's called an orchidectomy. don't ask me how i know.)


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Those are beautiful orchids,with lush blooms.Very Nice Kitty.Cant wait to show off my water lillies,hibiscus and trumpet vines!Well as soon as spring comes!


i can't wait to resurrect my flower garden..... been bulb shopping online already.  
i bought a trumpet vine last spring and it didn't have one single bloom all summer. maybe this year i can coax it out of its shell. 

what sort of water feature do you have?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a koi pond.Well its not just a Koi pond it has plants as well.2000 gallons 8-10 ft wide -18 ft long.Flower include.Gamecock Irises,Rosy red hibiscus,bog bean,red ludvigia,varigated water grass,4 different ground covers,3 trees and a butterfly bush.thhats what comes back.I add alot of stuff in as well.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2012)

So its not lace a frills but it is art also not mine but here is the work is progress . . . out of glue


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I have a koi pond.Well its not just a Koi pond it has plants as well.2000 gallons 8-10 ft wide -18 ft long.Flower include.Gamecock Irises,Rosy red hibiscus,bog bean,red ludvigia,varigated water grass,4 different ground covers,3 trees and a butterfly bush.thhats what comes back.I add alot of stuff in as well.


I'm mad jealous! My koi pond is only 6x9. We'll have to start a koi pond thread in the spring after we plant our shit. If we can remember.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

you shoulda glues a pink one were her love button goes


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> I have a koi pond.Well its not just a Koi pond it has plants as well.2000 gallons 8-10 ft wide -18 ft long.Flower include.Gamecock Irises,Rosy red hibiscus,bog bean,red ludvigia,varigated water grass,4 different ground covers,3 trees and a butterfly bush.thhats what comes back.I add alot of stuff in as well.





neosapien said:


> I'm mad jealous! My koi pond is only 6x9. We'll have to start a koi pond thread in the spring after we plant our shit. If we can remember.


*ggggggg* mad jealous of both of you, i'm water-feature-less....... *weeps*


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Ahhhh heineken love that stuff!Thats my old pond just as a idea of what Im talking about.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> *ggggggg* mad jealous of both of you, i'm water-feature-less....... *weeps*


Tell Mr. Kitty to start digging.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

OMG yay super excited Ok this just turned into a fish and flower and lace and semi - porn thread hahahahahaha!!!!!!!! Mellokitty....very very nice and pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just saying to my baby thay I knew orchids were hard to grow, but other than that I know nothing hahahahaha.............I love the lace and your other pics too!!!!!!!!! after my first 2 brain injiries I started working at Petsmart as a cashier then they let me work with the fish hehehhehehehe I loved it...I got my friend in Fl a bunch of koi fish for her pond and they grew huge hahahaha!!!!!!! I think some might still be alive but this is like 7 years ago lol !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> So its not lace a frills but it is art also not mine but here is the work is progress . . . out of glue


That's freakin' AWESOME! I'm so gonna do that. . .


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Tell Mr. Kitty to start digging.


before or after he builds me my greenhouse? (he's in a similar situation with the greenhouse as you were with your kitchen floor.)


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

well keep those pics coming!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> OMG yay super excited Ok this just turned into a fish and flower and lace and semi - porn thread hahahahahaha!!!!!!!! Mellokitty....very very nice and pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was just saying to my baby thay I knew orchids were hard to grow, but other than that I know nothing hahahahaha.............I love the lace and your other pics too!!!!!!!!! after my first 2 brain injiries I started working at Petsmart as a cashier then they let me work with the fish hehehhehehehe I loved it...I got my friend in Fl a bunch of koi fish for her pond and they grew huge hahahaha!!!!!!! I think some might still be alive but this is like 7 years ago lol !!!!!!!!!!!


The oldest known Koi is 226 years old.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

neosapien said:


> The oldest known Koi is 226 years old.


My GinRin Yamabuki is 10 this year!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> before or after he builds me my greenhouse? (he's in a similar situation with the greenhouse as you were with your kitchen floor.)


I feel for him then I guess. I got a week to rest before I had to start on the garden, so after a week tell him chop-chop. Honestly though we love building things for our special ladies.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeba said:


> My GinRin Yamabuki is 10 this year!


is that the silver-grey one?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I feel for him then I guess. I got a week to rest before I had to start on the garden, so after a week tell him chop-chop. Honestly though we love building things for our special ladies.


it was supposed to happen last year, and didn't materialise (and... he offered!!).
turns out, all i had to do was threaten to build it myself. he had visions of my lady-built eyesore in the yard.... and he's dutifully off gathering materials like a good hunter/gatherer today.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

uh..... did i just kick off a massive threadjack or what?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

No its yellow(gold)With shimmery scales like this!But mines alot better.This fish is a rip off for 2 grand.See the uneven fin size?wasnt trying to HIJACk.Srry Kuri


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

My favorite koi color is that bronzey gray brown ... looks like tarnished silver. Lovely fish. cn

<edit> To offer a sacrifice to the thread kami, I found this by searching "lace koi". I found it quite creative, even if the fishie is behind a solid panel. ~grin~ cn


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> uh..... did i just kick off a massive threadjack or what?


Full circle with the trifecta... lace, flowers, koi.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> My favorite koi color is that bronzey gray brown ... looks like tarnished silver. Lovely fish. cn


This makes me think of a choclate chagoi!But hard to put your description to words.Those stocking are awesome!Id love to see a certain somone in them!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 7, 2012)

All my Koi are just the generic kind. 5 Calicos, 1 creamsicle and 1 yellow. But I still love them!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

I could not find the exact color in an Image search. "Gray koi" led to almost entirely pics of tattoos. Boo. cn


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&p=asagi+koi&w=160&h=120&imgurl=www.bing.com/images/search?q=asagi+koi#focal=fb1dc21a6c3585b92f32c574da10f5e0&furl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6HzdKKRICq8/Swtxo4B5X7I/AAAAAAAAADg/H3Kg_DRZTh0/s1600/asagi.JPG&size=&name=search&rcurl=http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=asagi+koi#focal=fb1dc21a6c3585b92f32c574da10f5e0&furl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6HzdKKRICq8/Swtxo4B5X7I/AAAAAAAAADg/H3Kg_DRZTh0/s1600/asagi.JPG&rurl=http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=asagi+koi#focal=fb1dc21a6c3585b92f32c574da10f5e0&furl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6HzdKKRICq8/Swtxo4B5X7I/AAAAAAAAADg/H3Kg_DRZTh0/s1600/asagi.JPG&p=asagi+koi&type=&no=1&tt=115&oid=http://ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=1573949218729&id=7da3e2bc1eab26873ca071033f1506a3&tit=Koi+Blog:+Jumbo+Asagi&sigr=165s685ja&sigi=15u1oj7k4&sigb=11jnvkabb&fr=chr-yie8<---like that?Its Grey I think.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

asagi koi?


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

oops jeeba already posted it, I was google-ing for it lol.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like I assisted in an aquatic threadjack! I haven't found a convincing pic ... the color I recall is a dusky tet somehow sublime gray with implied brownness and a subtle (not at all pronounced) iridescence. It might be somewhere between this "magoi" 





and this "chagoi". 





But closer to the magoi. cn


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

We done with the fish's now


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

....................................


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

hummma hummmma ;p


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Its all about fish 1 way or another!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Clonex said:


> hummma hummmma ;p


Can we share?






The lighting is great on the first one, too. And her expressions... Woo






Love the outfit, not too much makeup, no airbrushing and she looks hawt without going overboard, perfect...

I keep looking at the first one again. She has taste and uh... She has.. Err. She's nice


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

I love the first picture , kinda like summer in motion ""

The 2nd and 3rd are very alike, although the outfits are different , very sultry ,

Clonex shares anything but don't stray from the main attraction , Clonex also sulks  *giggle*

Smexii...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 7, 2012)

massive purse...


Clonex said:


> ....................................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh I meant the second, then, I was looking at the ones you posted together. Yep I really like those last two. Alot... 

Clonex, i'll pay attention as long as you stand to attention


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

The shadows are really cool , and the way she is drooping her hand onto her leg , also the shoulder strap pushing down on her skin .....oh my,
lol @ Purse !!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh I meant the second, then, I was looking at the ones you posted together. Yep I really like those last two. Alot...
> 
> Clonex, i'll pay attention as long as you stand to attention


Ready and awaiting your instructions [h=3]Mademoiselle x[/h]


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ref2jp2HQ0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ref2jp2HQ0M[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Ready and awaiting your instructions *Mademoiselle x*


Put this on


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Put this on


I already dressed up for you , the extra prop could make me sqeeeeeak ?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

does this forum ever upgrade to NAKED wooooohoooooooo??????? all i want is bows on the flesh pasties even from xmas lolz bust them out.... whoooooo hoooooo girls only no guys i dont need to see sosage... yuck....


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

elenor.rigby said:


> massive purse...


Looks like she got a banana in there might be a hermie from too much light.Or not enough.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 7, 2012)

nice tits, fingers toooo long.


elenor.rigby said:


> massive purse...


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

..........................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

i would love to add some white blotches on those tats


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

Ugh and I just got led to some guys tumblr called "young hotties" or some bullshit with 12 year old naked girls.

I think I'm done for the night, that shit was too fucked up for me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ugh and I just got led to some guys tumblr called "young hotties" or some bullshit with 12 year old naked girls.
> 
> I think I'm done for the night, that shit was too fucked up for me.


 must be one of those Thai sites


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

No nookie in here! We have other thread (and PMs) for that. 

But I do like the idea of a girl in bows... and only bows.

Lol, Clonex, I'm not one for PVC anyway, but we can play with some hemp cord?

Sorry, there is love for both genders here. Have to share with Carne, too (and the other girls)

Om nom nom


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ugh and I just got led to some guys tumblr called "young hotties" or some bullshit with 12 year old naked girls.
> 
> I think I'm done for the night, that shit was too fucked up for me.


If theres grass on the field then play ball


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

.............................


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> If theres grass on the field then play ball


That's what I said on that one dudes thread that wanted to fuck a 15 year old lol.

Uhhh, but no grass on the field in these pictures.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

i like cougars to much .....cougars dont cuddle after sex and tell you they wanna marry you after you make em cum....they usually jus say thanks..get the fuck out


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i like cougars to much .....cougars dont cuddle after sex and tell you they wanna marry you after you make em cum....they usually jus say thanks..get the fuck out


That's mean of them... I like cuddles






What if she's legal but mowed the lawn?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

nom nom nom ........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> That's what I said on that one dudes thread that wanted to fuck a 15 year old lol.
> 
> Uhhh, but no grass on the field in these pictures.


 astro turf is no good to play on 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> That's mean of them... I like cuddles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuddles are ok if her cat died or soemthing...but after sex....not a big fan...i wanna roll a joint and make a sandwich usually haha


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

.........................


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Clonex said:


> nom nom nom ........


Agreed. Even hotter if she lost the lipstick and lip liner. Natural cutie

Maybe it's a good thing we're not close, Dizzle 

CAN WE GET SOME MORE BOWS IN HERE W00T W00T






WANT


http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm-img/423849663-4-colors-Sexy-underwear-Sexy-teddy-lingeries-red-pink-purple-blue-S68829-wholesalers.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

#2 ... she makes me happy


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

The only picture I could find of such a concept- I've really wanted to surprise a special someone wearing only a massive bow like a present.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

..................................


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how to take an oxy? Are they snortable or is it pointless like snorting vicodin, can I boot it?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... no pills in my boudoir.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

shizzzzzzzzle ....................... this got my swagger on.....


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Does anyone know how to take an oxy? Are they snortable or is it pointless like snorting vicodin, can I boot it?


<edit> Wups ... just saw the advisory. cn


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, I crushed it because I thought I could shoot it. Well i didn't want to put it in my ass so I just ate the powder.

the ass joke made me laugh though, thanks.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Oh, I crushed it because I thought I could shoot it. Well i didn't want to put it in my ass so I just ate the powder.


*Is preferring Raw's bed to Ganjames' more every second*


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

my bed has already been reserved for my valentine

she's all your rawskiski lol.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 7, 2012)

rawskiski is your new name


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry was busy love!!!!!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

she hadda Bow on her buttock bone Grrrrrrr


----------



## april (Feb 7, 2012)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2045230ima put some paisties on mine then lolz


Wait a second, are u taking this pic in a public washroom  lmfao oh snap


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

at the gym lolz ya had to snap quick lol dam you got me.... lolz i tried to earase im laughin to loud


----------



## april (Feb 7, 2012)

thump easy said:


> at the gym lolz ya had to snap quick lol dam you got me.... lolz i tried to earase im laughin to loud


LMFAO awww muffin if u want me to edit my post and remove ur pic i can, sorry when i see an open door i run on thru  lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

Gimme the keys , i will wait here for her ......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> the phaleonopsis is a particularly co-operative model...... but srsly, where else was i gonna post these?
> inspired by this thread.......  and enjoy.......


Need everybody to see Kitty's lovely pictures again.... Thankies!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

april it s all good lolz i just got back from a twelve of michelob ultra lolz gota try to keep the weight off summers coming soon... lolz go for it when you get to my house the doors always open..


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

good night gota go my chicks tripn about movie time..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh my jeebus... Kona has the same skirt as me!!!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

contemplating red...................


----------



## april (Feb 7, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Oh my jeebus... Kona has the same skirt as me!!!



So random, do explain please , what skirt?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

very sexy .........................


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

If i post twice can i pretend she's mine ????


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

anyone think i need a girl ..... done now i promise !


----------



## Beansly (Feb 7, 2012)

ganjames said:


> my bed has already been reserved for my valentine
> 
> she's all your rawskiski lol.


Dude what is the deal? I coulda SWORE you were gay???


----------



## Clonex (Feb 7, 2012)

*2000th post to the Op who keeps it real and makes me Beam*

<3


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Dude what is the deal? I coulda SWORE you were gay???


Judging by about the three pages worth of half naked chicks in lace, I'd say I'm the gayest man in all of the united states.
It's good though, you gotta stick up for you internet girl.. It's all you got, right?


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

No leave beansly alone !!!!!!! he really is a nice guy!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

april said:


> So random, do explain please , what skirt?


Hahahaha I am sure if you asked nice they will send you a pic too !!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> No leave beansly alone !!!!!!! he really is a nice guy!!!


You gotta stick up for your internet guy... it's all you got, right?









I'm only fucking with him anyway, If I was mad I would have said some pretty mean shit.
But I don't think it's possible to be mad right now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ganj the winking girl is really tripping me out right now.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

hahahaha what the hell hahahahaha nope I am with Kaptain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ganj the winking girl is really tripping me out right now.


You're tripping me out rainbowbright, that avatar just fucks with my head.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> hahahaha what the hell hahahahaha nope I am with Kaptain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


alright, well calm the fuck down kona. you're talking in text and I still feel like you're screaming with every post.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hahahahaa I am sorry that is the way it comes through LOL


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> If theres grass on the field then play ball



When it comes to age/legality I would of course totally agree. But I experienced more than enough 70's-bush to know that one of the greatest inventions ever was the shaved or waxed snatch. 

When you need a weed eater to find a clit and you still end up coughing up furballs like a cat, it lessens the enjoyment of such activities greatly.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can truely say that this has been an eye opening experiance and all I have ever been is honest !!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

Just keep the young hard-body babes to a minimum brick top.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Keeping your lady parts hair free shouldn't just be about sex though. It's about hygeine too. Something about hairy pussy just seems dirty to me...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Keeping your lady parts hair free shouldn't just be about sex though. It's about hygeine too. Something about hairy pussy just seems dirty to me...


And how do you prefer your male parts?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Just keep the young hard-body babes to a minimum brick top.



Young hard-bodies, yes. All legal, Hell yes. 

Keeping them to a minimum ... not difficult ..... I will turn 57-years old in about one week.

Most of them are rent-a-chicks .... though now and then there will be one or two that are younger wannabe gold diggers or just have 'daddy issues.'


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RainbowBrite86*
> 
> Keeping your lady parts hair free shouldn't just be about sex though. It's about hygeine too. Something about hairy pussy just seems dirty to me...





ganjames said:


> And how do you prefer your male parts?



Not to try to answer for someone else, but I believe it is the same, or should be anyway. 

Plus, only married guys rock the dick-fro.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Agreed. Should also be clean and hair free. Even the married ones.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

These chicks we were talking about without bush were like 12, I ran into some sick pictures earlier looking for boobies and lace on tumblr.


But anyway, I'm all for the escorts... But I've never actually gotten one before. Does she just come over and fuck you? or do you like, go out to dinner or a date and make a whole night out of it? I've seen the movie 'the girlfriend experience' (I think that's what it's called), so I'm kinda curious. I know guys that have had decent prostitutes, but never dropped the cash for a classy escort.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kona what time zone are you in? Good lord you're upbeat tonight.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


> These chicks we were talking about without bush were like 12, I ran into some sick pictures earlier looking for boobies and lace on tumblr.
> 
> 
> But anyway, I'm all for the escorts... But I've never actually gotten one before. Does she just come over and fuck you? or do you like, go out to dinner or a date and make a whole night out of it? I've seen the movie 'the girlfriend experience' (I think that's what it's called), so I'm kinda curious. I know guys that have had decent prostitutes, but never dropped the cash for a classy escort.


A classy escort should know her business including the legalities of it. You have to take her on a date. That way, both of you can say that you paid solely for the service of the date and that if anything should happen after said date it was between two consenting adults and not being paid for. That tactic can work for any class of escort (prostitute), really. It's just...some of them don't know or care about the legal part of it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh! Another thing. If you go the other way and you just pick up a prostitute, before you say ANYTHING, anything, anything about an exchange you ask her to reach over and touch your junk, just on top of your pants. Make up some crap about how you can feel if she's right for you that way or something. If she's a cop she can't. If she even hesitates you should leave. If she's a hooker she wouldn't even ask why, she'd just do it. She's used to being asked to do things a lot freakier than that, i'm sure.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am in so cal cause I know I am not a lair!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am in so cal cause I know I am not a lair!!!!


.....Ok. 

You ok down there in So Cal Kona? LoL. I want some of what you've got, shit I need energy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Check out the SoCal thread and you will see why I am upset about one dude I used to call spider mite hahahhahaha!!!!


Ohhh ok. I was like...wth lol. She's on some good shit!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ohhh ok. I was like...wth lol. She's on some good shit!



YES THat too!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

What's that? Ohh green crack is my favorite strand so far. Where's all your furniture?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2012)

and more work, sorry again no lace, soon . . . ..


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I don't know if i'm too new to understand this or if i've been smoking too much or if you have lol. But...you seem happy, so...that's good.



YES I am very happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

MY man is good to me !!!!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

I take all my seeds out and put all the sativas in one blank baggie, all of the indicas in another, and then the hybrids in another.

It takes the pain out of deciding what I want to grow, plus it's always a surprise.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and more work, sorry again no lace, soon . . . ..


Very cool!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What's that? Ohh green crack is my favorite strand so far. Where's all your furniture?


 Gotta move again lol and honestly I only have one chair hahahaha I just moved to Cali from Hawaii !!!!!!!! been sleeping on the damn floor !!!!!!!! LIKE A BOSS!!!!!!!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd like to see my boss on the floor...


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;NisCkxU544c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NisCkxU544c[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NisCkxU544c


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is such an odd video Kona lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll pm you


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your PM box is full woman


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

clearing it now !!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh! OK then.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sooo...are you with Kaptain now?


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes !!! He is awesome !!!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

* I'm made some peanut butter and chocolate dank cookies early this morning. After sticking them in the fridge for 2 hours, they're in the oven now. Here's how I did it. This is the recipe I followed: 

Ingredients 
* 1 cup Canna butter 
* 1 cup crunchy (or creamy) peanut butter 
* 1 cup white sugar 
* 1 cup packed brown sugar 
* 2 eggs 
* 2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
* 1 teaspoon baking powder 
* 1/2 teaspoon salt 
* 1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda 

Directions 
1. Cream together butter, peanut butter and sugars. Beat in eggs. 
2. In a separate bowl, sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Stir into batter. Put batter in refrigerator for 1 hour. 
3. Roll into 1 inch balls and put on baking sheets. Flatten each ball with a fork, making a criss-cross pattern. Bake in a preheated 375 degrees F oven for about 10 minutes or until cookies begin to brown. Do not over-bake. 

I followed the recipe to the letter except I added about 1 1/2 cup of semi-sweet chocolate chips. Ingredients w/ baby poo canna-butter . It's better to pull them out sooner rather than later. DO NOT OVER COOK. 10-11 minutes.








Cream canna-butter, peanut butter and sugars together 






Pretty colors 










Cookie batter 






Beat in eggs. Hand mix with love






In a separate (or in the same bowl-it doesn't really matter) bowl, sift the dry ingredients






Combine wet & dry ingredients & chocolate chips






In the fridge for one hour 






Breakfast time 






Beanz




* ​


----------



## april (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahahaha I am sure if you asked nice they will send you a pic too !!


Who is they? i wanna see!! lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2012)

dam dog im hungry and i still got to go out and walk the dog dude torchure!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2012)

april is a good lookin girl isnt she!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

april said:


> Who is they? i wanna see!! lol



Hahahahahaha all I know is the one making threats and has been running his damn mouth ......................and yes you are very pretty


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

but you know how boys work, one sees it hehehehe they probably all do hehehehe they all skpe each other, there was more than one occassin I was told to be quite while they had had an x-tra convo hahahahaha!!! and of course I was told other info too !!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Beansly said:


> *I'm made some peanut butter and chocolate dank cookies early this morning. After sticking them in the fridge for 2 hours, they're in the oven now. Here's how I did it. This is the recipe I followed:
> 
> Ingredients
> * 1 cup Canna butter
> ...


So want some CC cookies now lol, I had a whole business when I was younger lol


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> and more work, sorry again no lace, soon . . . ..


The first thing that popped into my head was...Want to touch the Heine.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2012)

heck ya let me grab a handfull lolz dam someone like to drink u should have me over...


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/471055-video-progress-i-hope-lol-5.html


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;FJfFZqTlWrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

a very tidy outfit indeedy.................


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

Scratch my back and i'll scratch your's


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

This is very hot ................


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

And now back to our regular programing hahahahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you seen the movie Hall Pass ???????????


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> And now back to our regular programing hahahahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you seen the movie Hall Pass ???????????
> 
> View attachment 2047190


Lol, she's Sexy Hula Girl #2.jpg. I wonder who Sexy Hula Girl #1.jpg is?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

Where do i apply for my own Sexyhulagirl  , 
Also when i choose mine i would prefer coconuts ...........

Is that a chick flick by any chance ???


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Where do i apply for my own Sexyhulagirl  ,
> Also when i choose mine i would prefer coconuts ...........
> 
> Is that a chick flick by any chance ???


If you can find me a grass skirt quick, lol. Actually, there's a party/costume store a mile from me...


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

hahaahahahaha no hehehehehe they talk about how much they would pay to have a sexy Hawainn girl do whatever they want for a night without their wives find out or getting her pregant hahahahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Lol, she's Sexy Hula Girl #2.jpg. I wonder who Sexy Hula Girl #1.jpg is?


Hahahahahaahahahaa let me see if I can find her !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> If you can find me a grass skirt quick, lol. Actually, there's a party/costume store a mile from me...



I know we both will love this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Where do i apply for my own Sexyhulagirl  ,
> Also when i choose mine i would prefer coconuts ...........
> 
> Is that a chick flick by any chance ???


I think I just got a great idea for Valentine's Day. I'm not going to tell you, but it involves my wife and coconuts.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

I really don't do acrylic nails but this stuff is cool!!









Japanese Decora style (also applies to accessories like cell phone cases)






For Kona-kun


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I think I just got a great idea for Valentine's Day. I'm not going to tell you, but it involves my wife and coconuts.


I have seen it done with beads , but not coconuts !! Go careful , maybe find a guinea pig first


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

Guinea pig turds look funny. Especially when they've been eating a lot of carrots. Fyi you guys.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I have seen it done with beads , but not coconuts !! Go careful , maybe find a guinea pig first


Not what I was thinking. You're a sick man. But I lol'd, so I am too I guess.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I really don't do acrylic nails but this stuff is cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwww thanks sweetheart heheheehheehe my lil brother studied Japanese at Ut hahahahaa, he graduated now lol.............don't worry girl I will have a special pic for you and you only 
hehehehehee the hallpass still applies LMFAO


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Guinea pig turds look funny. Especially when they've been eating a lot of carrots. Fyi you guys.


Why are you examining Guinea Pig shit ?? is it good for your ladies or summit ?? That's a strange hobby , i hope you washed your hands before you typed........


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I have seen it done with beads , but not coconuts !! Go careful , maybe find a guinea pig first


OOOOOOOOOOoooooh....

Took me a few seconds. Then I thought NO




, then YES




, then...

...






Wheee... A Kona in my inbox? *squee* Wish I could have studied Japanese properly. I'm a jack of all trades with alot of vocabulary. i can work out alot by context and know alot of set phrases, but I'd probably fail a japanese exam lol. Just enough to make some friends at the embassy though.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> OOOOOOOOOOoooooh....
> 
> Took me a few seconds. Then I thought NO
> 
> ...


I start my Mandarin class in less than a week!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I start my Mandarin class in less than a week!


Ack. I did Mandarin for about 3 months and gave up.. Japanese is easier! Yes, it has 2 extra writing systems, but as a whole, I found it simpler. It's a good thing Japanese isn't tonal (apart from some regional variations) compared to alot of east asian languages.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

I took a crash course in Japanese 1 weekend , Couldn't remember shit by the monday.............







Sake ;p


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Ack. I did Mandarin for about 3 months and gave up.. Japanese is easier! Yes, it has 2 extra writing systems, but as a whole, I found it simpler. It's a good thing Japanese isn't tonal (apart from some regional variations) compared to alot of east asian languages.


Yeah, I've been practicing my tones. I already know alittle bit so I'm confident I'll be running a Chinese sweatshop in Chengdu in no time.


----------



## april (Feb 8, 2012)

LMFAO sorry but i have 2  I searched "canned meat" and this came up lol Google Canada's idea of a joke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I took a crash course in Japanese 1 weekend , Couldn't remember shit by the monday.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i took that course a few times ... might have to go back again to LOL


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 8, 2012)

Superglue & Sunshine !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

who knew a horse was so valuable in pieces liek that


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder how many people would get it if I asked where the Rendered Unicorn Peckers are sold. cn


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

You people make me want to go buy a bottle of sake now, too bad I rarely drink.

Maybe I should start.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I wonder how many people would get it if I asked where the Rendered Unicorn Peckers are sold. cn


Aisle 3...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2012)

i think love is in the wrong place a lil bit down tord the penis i think..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

april said:


> LMFAO sorry but i have 2  I searched "canned meat" and this came up lol Google Canada's idea of a joke






They forgot Jello!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

neosapien said:


> Aisle 3...


Lookit the brand!!  cn


----------



## april (Feb 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> They forgot Jello!



It's magic JELLY damnit


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

It qualifies as 'magic' if there's 'ky' in front of it lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

im cheap and use spit


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im cheap and use spit


That's not just cheap, it's nasty.
You should try this product, which was obviously made by and for psychiatrists to make analysis sessions go that little bit smoother. cn


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

u guys r soooo gross! lol!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah... No wonder she's not wet enough if he wants to go spiting on her XP


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

But KY IS cheap. You get the best bang for the buck. LOL


Kuroi, I dunno about them, but I'm talkin' the ladie's hiney.
Right in the turd cutter


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

The first time I tried to stick it in a girls ass, my dick would just not fucking go in there. I was back there for about 5 minutes trying to jam in her ass. So finally I said fuck it and quietly spit about 5 times in my hand, got everything all sloppy and slipped it right in there. I remember trying so hard not to laugh.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That's not just cheap, it's nasty.
> You should try this product, which was obviously made by and for psychiatrists to make analysis sessions go that little bit smoother. cn


I think you're thinking of Tobias Funke. An analyst and a therapist. The worlds first...


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


> the first time i tried to stick it in a girls ass, my dick would just not fucking go in there. I was back there for about 5 minutes trying to jam in her ass. So finally i said fuck it and quietly spit about 5 times in my hand, got everything all sloppy and slipped it right in there. I remember trying so hard not to laugh.


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> But KY IS cheap. You get the best bang for the buck. LOL
> 
> 
> Kuroi, I dunno about them, but I'm talkin' the ladie's hiney.
> Right in the turd cutter


I know! I didn't have the luxury of lube... or a warning...


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohh yeah, but the moral of the story is don't hate on spit. Because my spit was there for me when I needed it the most, and I can never thank it enough.

My spit save my ass that day, and hers.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

I am totally disgusted by the last 2 pages , shame on you people!!!


----------



## patlpp (Feb 8, 2012)

Try coconut oil to lube, high in omega-3 and natural. Tell the gal to relax the sphincter also, or she will get a roid. LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


> Ohh yeah, but the moral of the story is don't hate on spit. Because my spit was there for me when I needed it the most, and I can never thank it enough.
> 
> My spit save my ass that day, and hers.


So hitting the fucking bong in honor of this damn post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ganjames (Feb 8, 2012)

patlpp said:


> Try coconut oil to lube, high in omega-3 and natural. Tell the gal to relax the sphincter also, or she will get a roid. LOL


"relax your sphincter"

that's what I love to say to a girl in bed, really gets her going.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

(puts on a Jeremy Clarkson pious voice) This is Consumer Advice, Clonex! It could save someone a colossal pain in the






cn

(But too late for poor dear Kuroi. Someone was NOT a credit to malekind.)


----------



## patlpp (Feb 8, 2012)

ganjames said:


> "relax your sphincter"
> 
> that's what I love to say to a girl in bed, really gets her going.



It does sound romantic don't it? Put a little Barry White in there......


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't get why ladies can just apply the "spit" themselves ?
I personally am a front door banker ,
But it seems like common sense to me.........


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I don't get why ladies can just apply the "spit" themselves ?
> I personally am a front door banker ,
> But it seems like common sense to me.........


(I was going to stop with this, but I cannot resist the straight line)
Some of us like to use the ATM. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

To avoid being crude... one could scoop from the front door and apply out back if you really need to?

Ladies could be a bit more helpful, but like I said, I didn't have a choice in the matter


----------



## Clonex (Feb 8, 2012)

As long as people are not leaving "Deposits" in your ATM , then it's ok ???

ATM transactions are far to painful for me to consider, i write cheques.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bwahahaha ATM FTW


----------



## Corxrew (Feb 8, 2012)

ewwwww ATM... Tiger Woods.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

Usually I make the transition to the A while the V is soaking wet and dripping off my Bs.But I never go back to the V without a proper decontamanation procedure.Do not cross contaminate people,Or eat out a girl that wipes from back to front!Damn Kuroi you beat me to it.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

*visualizes Kona rolling on the floor*


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 8, 2012)

......


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *visualizes Kona rolling on the floor*





WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> ......


What's wrong, sir? Either it's kinky, or funny, or I'm getting a spliff at the end of it... what's there not to like?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What's wrong, sir? Either it's kinky, or funny, or I'm getting a spliff at the end of it... what's there not to like?


Id definately burn 1 with ya Kuroi


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kuroi, every time I see your avatar, all I can think of is the famous "Wolf Shirt"
http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Three-Wolf-Short-Sleeve/product-reviews/B002HJ377A/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 8, 2012)

Kidney, I followed the link, and I am lol at this comment. Pure gold imo. cn



> I'm just a regular American guy. I've got a truck, smoke a little too much, maybe missing a few toes. Nothing too unusual. At my 9-to-5 I've gotten by for years on my old Two Wolf Moon T-Shirt. "Bring the loader over to bay 4" they'd say, and I'd get over there and get it done, my two wolves classy enough for work but also letting the passing ladies know I'm a raging torrent of untamed American spirit yearning to breath free, preferably naked. I'm no Don Juan, but I did ok -- mostly with Janice from Accounting, until she got diptheria.
> 
> Most of my income went to the good life, brewed high in the Rockies if you know what I mean. But one day I decided to take some hard earned dough and upgrade. Bigtime. When I got my Three Wolf Moon t-shirt, I knew my life had changed, but I didn't know how much.
> 
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 8, 2012)

I found that on KnowYourMeme or something a few months ago... i have a couple of those shamelessly stereotypical wolf shirts... but not that one yet! I'm allowed to wear that cheesy shit, Im a therianthrope.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 8, 2012)

..........Here we go


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 8, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Kidney, I followed the link, and I am lol at this comment. Pure gold imo. cn


lol that is good. that might even rival some of yours.




xKuroiTaimax said:


> I found that on KnowYourMeme or something a few months ago... i have a couple of those shamelessly stereotypical wolf shirts... but not that one yet! I'm allowed to wear that cheesy shit, Im a therianthrope.


is that a fancy word for furfag?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Kuroi, every time I see your avatar, all I can think of is the famous "Wolf Shirt"
> http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Three-Wolf-Short-Sleeve/product-reviews/B002HJ377A/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


Holy God that's hilarious.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 9, 2012)

What's with the lube? I have never used lube in my life. Good grief. Sex should be nasty, people! It's sex. It's dirty. That's what makes it good. There should just be bodily fluids, including spit, just everywhere.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Feb 9, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What's with the lube? I have never used lube in my life. Good grief. Sex should be nasty, people! It's sex. It's dirty. That's what makes it good. There should just be bodily fluids, including spit, just everywhere.


Spit is the worlds best lube.and its free


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 9, 2012)

Exactly. I hate to say this because it makes me sound like a slut lol but...um...both genitals should be well lubed with spit before insertion anyway if you're having good sex. I mean...good foreplay requires utilizing your oral skills whether you're a girl or a guy.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 9, 2012)

Personally I havent been in a situation where lube was necessary nawmsaying


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

But what about flavored, edible lube?..... those are fun, especially the heat activated ones.


----------



## ML75 (Feb 9, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Personally I havent been in a situation where lube was necessary nawmsaying



you will just wait, lube is awesome


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

The flavored ones are still an infection waiting to happen.

Help a girl out, people, I feel dejected


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 9, 2012)

You are loved. <3


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

Still waiting to be scooped up 

I've had enough of wearing my frilled for no reason. Show me someone else in them so I can perve on them instead...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 9, 2012)

:[ I likes you all frilled up. Though I agree, you need someone laced up to satisfy your eyes needs.. .it's just not fair >.< 

**tries to squeeze stockings on..**  this is not working out..


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

gotta love yourself and be happy single, to make a good partner.

its all about your energy.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread always spirals into some gay shit and then I have to come in here and get things back on track.
You people just cannot be trusted.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

There was a time I was happy and loved myself. Then people told me I was full of shit and conceited, so. Had enough of being single. Feel like a waste in my own.

Yeah, Ganjames, this is gay shit. VERY well done on the pictures... Thankyou x


----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There was a time I was happy and loved myself. Then people told me I was full of shit and conceited, so. Had enough of being single. Feel like a waste in my own.
> 
> Yeah, Ganjames, this is gay shit. VERY well done on the pictures... Thankyou x


do you enjoy yourself kuroi?


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> There was a time I was happy and loved myself. Then people told me I was full of shit and conceited, so. Had enough of being single. Feel like a waste in my own.
> 
> Yeah, Ganjames, this is gay shit. VERY well done on the pictures... Thankyou x


Conceited, whatever. I'm the most pompous man in the world. Its better than being sad and down on yourself. 

That's why I dab hash like its going out of style, talk mad shit, and drink Arrogant Bastards. Fuck em. Ima be me. Haters gonnna hate.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 9, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> gotta love yourself and be happy single, to make a good partner.
> 
> its all about your energy.


This means I must be the perfect partner for kuroi.


----------



## ML75 (Feb 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The flavored ones are still an infection waiting to happen.
> 
> Help a girl out, people, I feel dejected


 wait did I miss something? I worked @ an OBGYN for 4yrs. pretty much doing nothing but working with vaginas. lube doesnt cause infection. Im sure the flavored, colored ones are..... wait that must be what youre talking about


----------



## ML75 (Feb 9, 2012)

sorry xkurio  stoner me, that IS what you were talking about xoxo


----------



## Beansly (Feb 9, 2012)

ML75 said:


> sorry xkurio  stoner me, that IS what you were talking about xoxo


What up ML Nyagga!? Damn girl I missed you. You're still my favorite lace and frills girl hands down. Don't disappear again please!
I have a bouquet of flowers I'm gonna pm you


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 9, 2012)

LMFAO damn I miss this thread everytime I try and take a break hahahahahaa !!!!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 9, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Still waiting to be scooped up
> 
> I've had enough of wearing my frilled for no reason. Show me someone else in them so I can perve on them instead...


Hehehehehe although my boyfriend lets me do what I want, the damn stress of all this is enough for me girl.................hahahaaha and some people still don't get that I was a depressed single girl before that obviously had issues hahahaha and they just all loved to prey on it !!!!!!!!!!! I am not the mean vindictive one


----------



## CR500ROOST (Feb 9, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Exactly. I hate to say this because it makes me sound like a slut lol but...um...both genitals should be well lubed with spit before insertion anyway if you're having good sex. I mean...good foreplay requires utilizing your oral skills whether you're a girl or a guy.


Your not a slut just cause you know what you are doing.


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 9, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> Your not a slut just cause you know what you are doing.


Fucking thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Feb 9, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Fucking thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You must know what you are doing also.s


----------



## konagirl420 (Feb 9, 2012)

CR500ROOST said:


> You must know what you are doing also.s


Hehehehehee yep


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

I rolled a fattie... Let's have a fucking party in here!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

Am I invited?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

Fuck yeah, if you roll me something pretty. Let's have a contest. Might move to Troll Wars or start my own party thread, everyone else has lol


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

I cant take pics my camera took a poop.


----------



## Clonex (Feb 9, 2012)

oh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;jszCizsT1rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jszCizsT1rM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Feb 9, 2012)

Clonex said:


> oh yeahhhhhhhh




Thank you! fuck, it's about time someone gave me a good avatar idea.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/video]

a special person in my life sent me this 
;-;


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> [video=youtube;jszCizsT1rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jszCizsT1rM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Think they play that at gay bars lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

No, they want girls in there...

Oh wait, was that meant to be a joke? Autistic wolf is confused.

WeedKillsBrainCells what a coincidence... I never post in the music section and just happened to post the Eva Cassidy version of that song just now!


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> [video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/video]
> 
> a special person in my life sent me this
> ;-;


Beleive it or not this probably one of my top 5 favorite songs ^_^ 
It makes me happy and sad all at the same time.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

Not feeling too lacy and frilly today...

[video=youtube;ehwYjuZ6e_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehwYjuZ6e_Q[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

Everything ok Beansly?


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Everything ok Beansly?


Oh yeah  Thanks for asking.
I just like System of a Down.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Oh yeah  Thanks for asking.
> I just like System of a Down.


hey guess what

"my cock is much bigger than yours" (yelling) what a way to open up a song


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hey guess what
> 
> "my cock is much bigger than yours" (yelling) what a way to open up a song


Well my cock can walk right out the door!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Well my cock can walk right out the door!


what kind of std doses that lol 

super-stds


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 10, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> [video=youtube;VdQY7BusJNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU[/video]





[video=youtube;3pqpq7j3xEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pqpq7j3xEw[/video]


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Music time? Let's dance! I'm not very good but if i pretend hard enough noone is watching i can boogie with the best of them 

[video=youtube;XhVyV6d7fT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhVyV6d7fT8[/video]


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;yn3mktl30iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=yn3mktl30iw[/video]

OMG luv this commercial, this one is for my sweety pie


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2012)

I just had some disturbing mental images.. it involves flailing sausages.....


----------



## Beansly (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ncq1X8em4tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncq1X8em4tM[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

I like Cyndi check this 1 out. [video=youtube;wzMRICAN9CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzMRICAN9CU[/video]Scott Weiland can bellow.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

Arrrgg, annoying cheerleaders from a rival high school I went to making noise on the bus...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Arrrgg, annoying cheerleaders from a rival high school I went to making noise on the bus...


Cheerleaders?? High school???


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Cheerleaders?? High school???


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

They were cute enough but drunk as hell because they qualified for nationals. Mindless chatter... Arrrgg.


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They were cute enough but drunk as hell because they qualified for nationals. Mindless chatter... Arrrgg.


Why not join in, have a giggle and enjoy being with women, man i only wish my school would have had cheerleading and stuff like that, Kuroi what's wrong? spit it out


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> They were cute enough but drunk as hell because they qualified for nationals. Mindless chatter... Arrrgg.


Since when did Brit schools employ cheerleading... Can't be the norm
definitely not the norm to call it high school outside of Scotland


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

april said:


> Why not join in, have a giggle and enjoy being with women, man i only wish my school would have had cheerleading and stuff like that, Kuroi what's wrong? spit it out



Canadians don't have cheerleaders?... to cold for skirts??

so who cheers the hockey teams bunch of drunk men.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

all the cheerleaders at my school were sluts...it was awesome , made sports that much more enjoyable


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry, I am sounding a bit cynical...

My school went for everything- hockey, netball, gym and cheerleading. The majority of schools here don't have teams or bands, but I went to a big league private trust school. They have more money than sense.

They were all squeaking about how pissed they were and parties and celebrities... I should be excited by the bows and skimpy uniforms but eh... I guess I'm a bit off.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all the cheerleaders at my school were sluts...it was awesome , made sports that much more enjoyable


Gee wiz cheerleaders that are liberal with themselves?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Gee wiz cheerleaders that are liberal with themselves?!


my bad... i asumed everyone here has had sex...sorry dude


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

All of these schools we competed with the girls were rich, bitchy, coke/heroin addicted sluts. Like I said, more money than sense, and that's coming from a fool like me.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all the cheerleaders at my school were sluts...it was awesome , made sports that much more enjoyable



Lets just say this one cheerleader at my school was "known for giving head to most of the starters on the football team"

I was on the football team

PS: i was first lol...... i couldn't see my self being further down that row lol.

but i guess some of the line men where more desperate. I was a LB/FB btw


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Canadians don't have cheerleaders?... to cold for skirts??
> 
> so who cheers the hockey teams bunch of drunk men.


LOL well some places do, but not many, the private school system does not really consider cheerleading educational, we had improv teams and band, wait we did have hockey for a few years, but our schools focus on educating not sports and crap.
Oh we have hockey cheeleaders, we call them :
Puck bunnies


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Lets just say this one cheerleader at my school was "known for giving head to most of the starters on the football team"
> 
> I was on the football team
> 
> ...


Im not kissing the slut anyway.Awwwe highschool Bustos! those were the days


----------



## april (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> All of these schools we competed with the girls were rich, bitchy, coke/heroin addicted sluts. Like I said, more money than sense, and that's coming from a fool like me.


Harsh girl, u seem to hate women these days, kuroi needs a hug


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love women. They're beautiful creatures. Well, most of them. On the outside anyway. Guys? The verdict is still out. Myself? Not faring much better. I'm not biased like that.

But a hug would be welcome, Thankyou... <3


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

........................................


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 10, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> Lets just say this one cheerleader at my school was "known for giving head to most of the starters on the football team"
> 
> I was on the football team
> 
> ...


Tell yourself whatever you need to make it acceptable in you mind man. Whatever it takes...


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 10, 2012)

Wolf hug?


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

lol...alright well as far as i know i was first and that's all that matters ...lalalalalallalalalalallalalalla..... i cant hear you


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

This is my school btw[video=youtube;v3RioprP5bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3RioprP5bo&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


I rolled and smoked a quick one at the bus stop. I walked onto the top deck and spotted this woman hunched over the seat next to her, busying herself. My one-track weed-oriented mind thought 'she's rolling a joint', then I thought ' that's stupid. But lo and behold she goes to get off and she is wielding a fattie.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol are you in canada or the states


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 10, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> Lol are you in canada or the states


She's from the UK.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what makes it even more ridiculous. That's a London bus.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That's what makes it even more ridiculous. That's a London bus.



The buses i have don't even have seats there is a few seats for handicaps and then standing room only


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what the subway looks like most of the time. People on the platform cramming others in. We do have ALO of local buses though, which means its a more spacious, but damn expensive if you don't have an 'oyster' travel card and they never run on time. I'm grateful for the networks coverage of the city though.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> That's what the subway looks like most of the time. People on the platform cramming others in. We do have ALO of local buses though, which means its a more spacious, but damn expensive if you don't have an 'oyster' travel card and they never run on time. I'm grateful for the networks coverage of the city though.


yea our subways look the same too. there's a limit to how many people you can pack in a box and the image i posted is about it.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 10, 2012)

If I had to be stuck on a crowded subway I can't think of anyone else I would rather be pressed up against, I mean Face to Face talking, well smoking my single hitter.....together


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 10, 2012)

Aww... I'm so glad I can email my work. I am never suffocating myself in those tunnels at rush hour again. Urban Outfitters isn't worth that treacherous journey.





Got any Frillies, dear ones?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2012)

working on it  valentines approaches. i got the gf a new ironing board cover. she's going to be thrilled


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> working on it  valentines approaches. i got the gf a new ironing board cover. she's going to be thrilled


Practical and thoughtful


----------



## Beansly (Feb 11, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> working on it  valentines approaches. i got the gf a new ironing board cover. she's going to be thrilled


Careful...
Isn't that kinda like buying your wife a vacuum for her birthday?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya I think that's the look he was going for


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 11, 2012)

What a beautiful bu-

Ensemble. And your lady has a lovely butt.

Be careful with the message you're giving out with cleaning utensils and such... 

Actually I spent the whole of yesterday cleaning T-Bird's room and no one asked me to; maybe I am just the housewife type? Either way, I like wearing my maid costume.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 11, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya I think that's the look he was going for


I thought women didn't like that..


----------



## Airwave (Feb 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What a beautiful bu-
> 
> Ensemble. And your lady has a lovely butt.
> 
> ...


You wear a maid costume when you clean?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Careful...
> Isn't that kinda like buying your wife a vacuum for her birthday?



I spent 14-years with a woman and when our first Christmas was getting close she kept hounding me asking what I was giving her. One time I told her that I hadn't bought it yet but I had my eye on a really nice broom and dustpan set. She laughed and knew it was just a way to get around telling her. Everyday she'd ask and after that I would tell her a broom and dustpan. 

One day while doing some non-Christmas shopping I saw a really nice broom and dustpan, so I bought them. I wrapped them up and on Christmas Eve we were going to her parents so I went to pick her up and I slipped in with the broom and dustpan and put them by her tree. 

My car trunk was filled with gifts for her and she was really happy and joked me asking where her broom and dustpan were. We went back to her place, I spent the night and in the morning she got out of bed first, went to make coffee, glanced at her tree and spotted the wrapped broom and dustpan and almost pissed herself laughing. 

I told her that was all that I had originally bought her, like I had been telling her, but later I figured I should add a few things. 

It sort of became a running joke where I would try and find some really nice version of some terrible present, always some household cleaning sort of thing. Another was the fanciest toilet brush I could find.

By about year ten or eleven for Christmas I wanted to buy her a burial plot and a new shovel for me. If I could do it all over again I would live alone and jerk off. That woman was the bane of my existence.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Creepy avatar Airwave!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I thought women didn't like that..


They don't. Stay tuned for the break up thread.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 11, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> I spent 14-years with a woman and when our first Christmas was getting close she kept hounding me asking what I was giving her. One time I told her that I hadn't bought it yet but I had my eye on a really nice broom and dustpan set. She laughed and knew it was just a way to get around telling her. Everyday she'd ask and after that I would tell her a broom and dustpan.
> 
> One day while doing some non-Christmas shopping I saw a really nice broom and dustpan, so I bought them. I wrapped them up and on Christmas Eve we were going to her parents so I went to pick her up and I slipped in with the broom and dustpan and put them by her tree.
> 
> ...


See that's funny. but she would've been pissed if you had just given her the broom and dust pan right?

You girls don't _really _like to get cleaning supplies as presents do you?
That would be like a woman getting me Rogaine or Viagra or something for my birthday lol.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 11, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> They don't. Stay tuned for the break up thread.



I didn't think so


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

I swear I can get high and just sit here and watch these moving avatars for hours...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What a beautiful bu-
> 
> Ensemble. And your lady has a lovely butt.
> 
> ...


When i'm with a guy I clean naked so i'm never cleaning for very long lol. Usually he ends up doing it after. It's a win-win. I look like I was gonna clean something, he got laid, I got laid, house got cleaned, everybody's happy.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 11, 2012)

Beansly said:


> See that's funny. but she would've been pissed if you had just given her the broom and dust pan right?


I was tempted to keep her real gifts hidden until Christmas morning and only give her the broom and dustpan at her parent's on Christmas Eve and try to let her think I hadn't been joking. 

But I figured things could turn ugly, so I didn't. Later I wished I had. It might have saved me years of being with a lunachick. 



> You girls don't _really _like to get cleaning supplies as presents do you?
> That would be like a woman getting me Rogaine or Viagra or something for my birthday lol.


Those things could be offensive, but then if a guy did suffer from limber timber Viagra would actually be a very thoughtful gift. Embarrassing maybe, but thoughtful .... and very practical and useful. 


I can tell a somewhat humorous Viagra story though. Around 1990 I found I had tachycardia and was put on a medication that regulates my heartbeat. The medication is actually a blood pressure medication but it also does the regulating thing, so that is why it was picked. My blood pressure has always run on the low end of normal and my Doc was a bit concerned that with the blood pressure medication further lowering my blood pressure it might be low enough to cause me problems getting a bone, so he gave me a sack of samples of Viagra and said if you need them, take them and when you run low he would write a prescription. 

I was lucky and the blood pressure medication did not have that effect on me but I had this Viagra sitting around and I kept wondering what would happen if I took one. 'The bane of my existence' hadn't moved in with me yet but she would always spend the weekend here, especially in the summer because of the lake behind my house, and the weekend was supposed to be rainy and nasty and it didn't look like we were going to be able to enjoy the lake, so I thought I might try a Viagra and if it did what I half expected it to, I was going to totally wear her out starting moments after she got here. 

Being samples there were no instructions on the package and my Doc didn't say anything other than take if needed .. so about 20 minutes or so before she was supposed to get here I took one. She was delayed over an hour, something at work had to be finished, and then she still wasn't done and she brought some of it with her and spent about another two hours working on it .. so my dive on her the second she walked in the door plan had to be pushed back. 

I had no idea how long the stuff would stay in my system and was worried that it would be wearing off so I downed a second one. 

As soon as she finished I executed my plan .... and I have to admit that the stuff did make a difference. I had always thought I was 'the man of steel' before, but if I had put a drill bit or chisel or hammer on the end of 'it' I could have broken through concrete walls. I felt like 'it' would burst. The skin on my 'weasel' was so tight you couldn't turn it with a Sears wrench.

The amazing part was that 'it' would not go away, not even for a second after 'pop goes the weasel.' This went on most of the evening and most of the night ... and when I fell asleep 'it' was still standing tall and proud. If I tried to sleep on my stomach it was like sleeping on a round piece of wood. (no pun intended.) If I rolled over in my sleep I soon learned to be careful because 'it' would get in the way and rolling over would be like pole vaulting in my sleep ... and it hurt. And even though we slept in after out marathon 'it' was there to greet us in the late morning, so we made good use of 'it' again. 

I was like Jack Byrnes/Robert De Niro in "Little Fockers," minus getting the shot. 

My girlfriend asked me what in the world I had done or taken, but I was embarrassed to tell the double dose story so I only told part of it. She laughed her ass off at me, which is just what I wanted and needed about then, and then she suggested that I keep them for when they might be needed and not duplicate the event.

It might sound funny, but when you have a constant, continual, never ending 'bone' for that many hours straight, it gets old. You get to the point where you start thinking of filling something up with ice cubes and a little water and jamming 'it' in to try to make 'it' go away, because no normal way of making 'one' go away, even for a short while, worked. 

There was a girl that worked for me, who before I bought into the business had become a really good close friend, and I told her the story. I blushed like mad telling her and she giggled up a storm ... but at the end asked if I had any more of them because she wanted to slip her husband one and see what happened. She said he liked rum & Coke's and I said crush one up, dump it in his drink, skim off the blue coating that wouldn't dissolve fast, and then brace herself. The next Monday she told me about it and it was almost exactly like what happened with me, but not as long lasting since I only gave her one to slip him. She said her husband seemed a bit baffled and surprised and at times she almost laughed. But to her the funniest part was for the rest of the weekend her husband acted like he was Superman or something and part of her wanted to burst his bubble and tell him what she'd done, but she didn't and just let him think he was the super stud of all super studs.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahahaha. Funny. The things we keep to ourselves for the sake of our man's ego...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgive lack of makeup but I'm wearing a bow, fuck it, I'm SO HIGH right now

April said she wanted to see a smile... I be smiling like a whacko atm


----------



## unlucky (Feb 12, 2012)

hello, just wanted to say thankyou for the invite,the place looks lush and hope all is going well...chow for now hun


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Forgive lack of makeup but I'm wearing a bow, fuck it, I'm SO HIGH right now
> 
> April said she wanted to see a smile... I be smiling like a whacko atm


You look super baked!Good times!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 12, 2012)

I was, and I'm about to get baked again.... You two are welcome to join me <3

And I'll make sure I don't heckle the men threads <3


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 13, 2012)

first bust finished 14 more to go


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 13, 2012)

^That is SO fucking cool


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 13, 2012)

That is indeed very cool


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

looks pretty bomb


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks yall my gf will appreciate the support


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2012)

can i help drink the beer?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 13, 2012)

Waiting for Unlucky to post in something frilly (with a RIU Salute for authenticity!) x


----------



## unlucky (Feb 13, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Waiting for Unlucky to post in something frilly (with a RIU Salute for authenticity!) x


all in good time and defo with bud porn  hi 5*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kuroi, unlucky is NOT who she says she is. Shim is either a man, or simply not the woman she claims to be.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 13, 2012)

Please, hun, if you want to make sure these guys don't troll you, I 'd like to see a salute. Clothes on if you want, but if you're not a fake and not ashamed, show us all x Time to prove them wrong if you can.

I'll post one if you do.


----------



## ganjames (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2012)

*waiting patiently to troll*


----------



## ganjames (Feb 13, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *waiting patiently to troll*


what are you going to troll? can i help?


----------



## Clonex (Feb 13, 2012)

ganjames said:


> what are you going to troll? can i help?


I'm in , a good ole Retro internet bash , grinding my teeth already


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 13, 2012)

ganjames said:


> what are you going to troll? can i help?


this should give a good explanation of who i will be trolling:

http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 13, 2012)

unclebuck said:


> this should give a good explanation of who i will be trolling:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


...fuck! Damn it!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 13, 2012)

You owe me lingerie pics now.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

frilly enough? lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2012)

valentines and all there is is trolls and men  thread fail


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 14, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> frilly enough? lol
> View attachment 2058469




That is just .... wrong. So very, very wrong. 

But it did spark a memory from about roughly 2000, back when I still owned the marina. I picked up the sister of a woman who kept a houseboat in one of our slips. First we hung out on her sister's houseboat with her sister and brother in law and got high and fairly drunk. Then we went for a walk and I walked her right to a trailer we had on the property where we would from time to time let someone live to be the 24-hour a day if there's a problem go to him guy. At the time no one was living there. 

We went in but I did not turn on any lights because if anyone saw lights they assumed a 24-hour a day if there's a problem go to him guy was there and it would just be a request for a telephone line run to their slip or a power outage problem or anything, but they were drawn to it like moths to a flame ... and I did not want to be interrupted. 

We shed our clothes, did our humping, bumping and rumping and, still in the dark, I started to get dressed, with both our clothes strewn all over the floor. There was a tiny bit of light coming through the curtains and I thought I spotted my colored 'shorts' so I grabbed them and pulled them on. As I pulled them up I thought, something isn't right, do I have them on backward or twisted or what?

I hadn't told the girl to not turn on any lights so she flipped one on and there I was, standing there in her leopard print thong. I knew something wasn't right but in my condition I didn't put two and two, or bare cheek and bare cheek with a wedgie, together fast enough to drop them before she switched on the light. 

She smiled, but didn't laugh. She grabbed my colored jockeys and pulled them on and said, we can come back again later and exchange them then .. which was her way of saying we'd come back later for round two. 

Being the kinky twisted guy I am I went with it, but it just felt so odd that I kept wondering how long must it takes a girl to get used to that thin strip of material jammed up her ass-crack? I felt much more 'at home' once I got my jockey's back.

I'll tell you what ... even in a mild breeze you can freeze your cheeks in one of those things!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 14, 2012)

down brick top down.... no hating the day has just begun...lol jk


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 14, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> this should give a good explanation of who i will be trolling:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh



I'm disappointed in myself i almost watched that whole thing..... i don't get it a ginger


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 14, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> valentines and all there is is trolls and men  thread fail


*cough*


----------



## Beansly (Feb 14, 2012)

This is to my girl ML75...still haven't forgot about ya.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 14, 2012)

FUCK YES! Now that's a bouquet! Nice one... I haven't seen her in a while, though. Where are you, pretty lady??


----------



## Beansly (Feb 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> FUCK YES! Now that's a bouquet! Nice one... I haven't seen her in a while, though. Where are you, pretty lady??


Roses are so _passee _

And don't think I don't love you kuroi, I do!
You're just a little young for me _*mwah_
Happy Valentine's Day munequita.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 14, 2012)

[h=3]The following errors occurred with your submission[/h]

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I do wear steampunk inspired lolita from time to time, there is alot of crossover. For instance, sometimes I wear alot of metallic pieces, turned up shorts, brogues, brass pins and pocketwatches. I've gotten my mother into it though. She dislikes the lolita but quite likes the pirate subgenre and steampunk. I did some steampunk costume designs for my final art piece... I need to dig them up... I could arrange to put together a steampunk shoot I suppose, I think my blouses and waistcoats with the boots mama gave me would do well.
> 
> You want me to sit on your face? #^^#
> 
> ...



so whats with all the cuts on your arm ?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so whats with all the cuts on your arm ?


The razor fairy.

Derpderp...
anyway happy valentines all... Roses are red violets are blue, vodka costs less than a meal for two 


/cryfap


----------



## ganjames (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never even noticed the cuts, what the fuck kuroi?!

It's supposed to be down the road not across the street.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so whats with all the cuts on your arm ?


Why are you a cunt for no reason?


Ultimate troll.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Feb 14, 2012)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Why are you a cunt for no reason?
> 
> 
> Ultimate troll.


I know right. Inb4 feigned concern


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I never noticed the cuts either, it doesn't matter though I've known a few people that went down that road.
(btw fuck the troll)


----------



## 420God (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;4xjvPsPB7qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xjvPsPB7qU[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> so whats with all the cuts on your arm ?


Poison Ivy now shut your fucking mouth and post a pic!


----------



## Clonex (Feb 14, 2012)

Thread is way off track.............








Which way from Here ??


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys! I found the way! *jumps head first into a pile of rocks*


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy valentines day.... Ladies


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2012)

lol thay never noticed........pmsl


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 14, 2012)

What? He posted the same picture in the Valentine's Da thread, where the ladies and myself Liked it.

So, whilst you're here, care to show your beautiful self in something frilly?


----------



## silasraven (Feb 14, 2012)

the chicks in the wheelchairs dont look as fine as the chairs themselves just throwing that out there.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What? He posted the same picture in the Valentine's Da thread, where the ladies and myself Liked it.
> 
> So, whilst you're here, care to show your beautiful self in something frilly?


no thanks this place is way to tacky and im out of here and will never be back......... thay never noticed........ says it all


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> What? He posted the same picture in the Valentine's Da thread, where the ladies and myself Liked it.
> 
> So, whilst you're here, care to show your beautiful self in something frilly?


girl, you need to clean up your inbox.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> girl, you need to clean up your inbox.


That sounds like commie code talk to me, pilgrim. [/john Wayne]


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 14, 2012)

It sounds unhygienic to meeeee. cn


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2012)

neosapien said:


> That sounds like commie code talk to me, pilgrim. [/john Wayne]


Why do you say that comrade...err... fellow poster? Move along. Nothing to see here.



cannabineer said:


> It sounds unhygienic to meeeee. cn


This makes me wonder what type of email you receive. Dirty bear.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 14, 2012)

I've always adored the word "comrade".


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 14, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no thanks this place is way to tacky and im out of here and will never be back......... thay never noticed........ says it all


They did, but didn't feel the need to commet on the same image in two separate threads.

I don't know why you changed your mind from thinking it's 'art' to thinking it's 'tacky', but you're still welcome.

You complimented Uncle Buck's plants even after you two were arguing. That was nice of you, and a start x


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 14, 2012)

neosapien said:


> I've always adored the word "comrade".


It rolls off the tongue a little better than citizen. Plus it's not as intimidating.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 15, 2012)

unlucky said:


> no thanks this place is way to tacky and im out of here and will never be back......... thay never noticed........ says it all


Hahaha. Exactly, bailing as soon as someone mentions pix again. Good bye. Don't let the door hit ya on the way out.


----------



## mak2aure (Feb 15, 2012)

Lace and frills are now in trends. I like the dress of the chick. Full dress is designed with frills and lace which looks amazing.........


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 15, 2012)

so does unlucky have a wang or what?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> so does unlucky have a wang or what?


i'd say a tiny wang Matt


----------



## joey555 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Hello all, thought I'd drop in to say hello}&#12288;&#12377;&#12415;&#12414;&#12379;&#65358;&#12289;&#12288;&#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12431;&#12288;&#12395;&#12411;&#12435;&#12372;&#12288;&#12431;&#12363;&#12426;&#65357;&#12377;&#12358;&#12288;&#12363;&#65311;

&#12418;&#12375;&#65292;&#12418;&#12375;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;

this seems like a good thread...I will stop in from time to time. &#12288;&#12375;&#12423;&#12394;&#12425;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#12376;&#12423;&#12360;&#65369;*


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Joey!

Do I understand? Sou yo! Genki desu ka? Although I'm not sure about the youon you used and the m and n instead of ma and n kana- what font are you using? I can't type kana with the keyboard, only write it by hand... And I fail at kanji but it's ok because hiragana in purple looks cute <3

*Re-reads* Oh right, you wrote your name in hiragana instead of katana! I like it, it looks cuter that way <3

Nice to have you over. We can start again on better footing... With a good dose of cake!! *offers tray of confectionary*
Feel free to post frilly things.

... Holycrap, she/he called Rollitup a troll 0_o


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ... Holycrap, she/he called Rollitup a troll 0_o


heh, how did i miss that?

put up or shut up time. trolLOLOL


----------



## silasraven (Feb 16, 2012)

o yeah though pink isnt my color but if i could have that chair in a airport light blue i love the one piece add a red and black corset and DAMN!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

She's crazy, one minute she says she'll post frills and bud porn, high-fiving; the next minute she's saying how dare you ask for a pic proving I'm not the Feds/a large Turkish pervert or some hideous amalgamation of the two 0_o Called poor Rollitup a troll...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice Silas!!! And thanks for bringing some diversity in here! :3


----------



## jeeba (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for the V-day message it made my day.Your a hell of a woman!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

got a whole wd40 lube joke thing in my head... so wrong


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

You're very welcome x Much love to all the nice RIU boys (and the ladies) Lol, I went to type 'RIU' and my autocorrect wants to put 'RIZE'!

Eleanor lolwtf? xx


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You're very welcome x Much love to all the nice RIU boys (and the ladies) Lol, I went to type 'RIU' and my autocorrect wants to put 'RIZE'!
> 
> Eleanor lolwtf? xx


heh, win.

but seriously? what is it? one of those shims that you like to post?


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

im sorry , i m sorry, didnt/souldnt offend.. thought i recognised her though.. cher cole.. whatever her name.. not cheryl


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok, it's probably something too weird and filthy for my innocent mind..

Now to google pantaloons.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 16, 2012)

xK here's a market place in Japan and this is the underwear page link. When you get there top right select English and let the fun begin, start looking and reading I still have tears in my eyes


http://global.rakuten.com/en/category/underwear/


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 16, 2012)

...............


----------



## Beansly (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;MZjAantupsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Clonex (Feb 18, 2012)

..........................Candy 

[video=youtube;sn8KYD1Vco0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn8KYD1Vco0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;qjFs9CPGhts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjFs9CPGhts[/video]That 1 made me think of this 1 Beansly


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

Clonex said:


> ..........................Candy
> 
> [video=youtube;sn8KYD1Vco0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn8KYD1Vco0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


^^^^Weak Sauce


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 18, 2012)

Beansly said:


> [video=youtube;MZjAantupsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA&amp;ob=av3e[/video]





jeeba said:


> ^^^^Weak Sauce


Yeah but EVERY family gathering someone plays Cameo's Candy and suddenly the entire room is doing the electric slide... Well, except for me. I dob't really do the dancing thing

No one wants to try on a pair of pantaloons? They are poofy #^^#


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Yeah but EVERY family gathering someone plays Cameo's Candy and suddenly the entire room is doing the electric slide... Well, except for me. I dob't really do the dancing thing
> 
> No one wants to try on a pair of pantaloons? They are poofy #^^#


I think ill pass


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2012)

ill try som poofy close will you try them with me lolz jk


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit.


----------



## DSB65 (Feb 18, 2012)

the cryptkeeper said:


> holy shit.


i think joey is mad


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2012)

im i in the right post lace and frills?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 18, 2012)

thump easy said:


> im i in the right post lace and frills?


seems to be a trend thump


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> ive been checkin youtube..no video yet


 lmfao give it time


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

I luv April


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> I luv April


im about 2 days from proposing to your avatar !! 
[video=youtube_share;33Kv5D2zwyc]http://youtu.be/33Kv5D2zwyc[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

lol ..........................................


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol ..........................................


your avatar. LOL. tard horse


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

unlucky said:


> I luv April


like a hole in my head....... your fucking sad


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

I believe it would be "you're fucking sad". but i guess most dudes are also bad at spelling so ill let you slide.


----------



## unlucky (Feb 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I believe it would be "you're fucking sad". but i guess most dudes are also bad at spelling so ill let you slide.


back in your yes YOUR box ya fucking gimp


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

Brother Matt , you speak the truth .. stay Rizen! lol

Back to bizniz
something hot


Somethign fun


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2012)

is that the lass from soprano's? looks like it in the last pic but not the others?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

nah i can see what you mean tho, she kinda does look like her ... i think shes jus some model


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

Lordy, what happened in here... Everyone strip off and get into these


----------



## april (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lordy, what happened in here... Everyone strip off and get into these


Dibs on the red one  I'll even curl my hair, but leaving it down


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Lordy, what happened in here... Everyone strip off and get into these


Dracula.=D One of my favorite books.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't let the door hit you on the ass!
I imagine the popularity of the site will go up after joey leaves 

Oh, and WTF IS UP WITH CAMEO!??!?!!?
Those may be the worst videos I ever seen but I love it! I almost woke up my neighbors laughing so hard. All I can say is, yes. Cameo=Yes.

[video=youtube;X_DVS_303kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_DVS_303kQ[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

Cameo is rather eccentric. His wardrobe is adventurous, coming from me lol.

April, I think you'd look stunning in the red one ^^ Some loose curls would be awesome too. The first outfit reminds me of wearing my show jacket for dressage...

Thought you'd appreciate that, Crypty x

Unlucky, I thought you were going to play nice in here. You were sweet-talking April earlier in your other thread; you can't start speaking to her like that just because she's had enough of your potty mouth. The same with James.

As for Joey, I think it was really sweet of him to come and say hi so nicely after that drama with Kona. I apologized for ranting. Now I know he can be erratic... So can I... But then again I'm never entirely sure what goes on in Doggie's Nuts. 

Everyone is going to get along in this thread or I'll do this:


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dracula.=D One of my favorite books.


i watched that book to


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Cameo is rather eccentric. His wardrobe is adventurous, coming from me lol.
> 
> April, I think you'd look stunning in the red one ^^ Some loose curls would be awesome too. The first outfit reminds me of wearing my show jacket for dressage...
> 
> ...


She would indeed and so would you. =) Maybe we should set something up were we can get you two and another lady outfits like that and a photo shoot can take place.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

*melts*

You take a creepy drugged hostage tea-party and make it all warm and fuzzy... How it should be really <3

The thought excites me; April, Mellokitty, yourself, myself, frilly things and an obscene amount of cake. Ganja tea is obligatory.

Damn your charm, sir. I am calm, no more threats and rants. *curls up in a lap somewhere, contented*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> *melts*
> 
> You take a creep drugged hostage tea-party and make it all warm and fuzzy...
> 
> ...


Damn your naive genius.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

hahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


DSB65 said:


> joey likes nude pics...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the reason the post in this thread was taken down was because of how extremely off topic it was. =)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

joey555 said:


> LOL......no thanx* DSB-* last person who sent me stuff like that lmost made me & others throw up!


Who.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

begins with k ends in ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


The Cryptkeeper said:


> Who.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

0calli said:


> begins with k ends in ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


......Who.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

joey555 said:


> *It's toke & talk.........the aim of toke & talk .....is TO "TOKE AND TALK" A PLACE YOU CAN TALK ABOUT ANYTHING.
> 
> Almost post are off topic! *


Well yah... in your own thread.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

ahh common thats such a give away lol thats all im saying


The Cryptkeeper said:


> ......Who.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

0calli said:


> ahh common thats such a give away lol thats all im saying


.....................Who.


----------



## joey555 (Feb 19, 2012)

the cryptkeeper said:


> well yah... In your own thread. Bongsmilie



point taken.......


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

joey555 said:


> I'm done w/ that only ppl. who sub my you-tube have the ability to view certain things. Although it's not on there tho. Why don't u ask DSB what skanky person sent me those pix


I'd really rather not ask 'who' again. lol I only know one female whos name starts with 'k' and I highly doubt you're talking about her.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

dude there is deff more than i female with k as the first letter lmfao ask dsb lol


The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd really rather not ask 'who' again. lol I only know one female whos name starts with 'k' and I highly doubt you're talking about her.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

Dsb has all the answers


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I guess the first letter is 'x'. lol I'd rather not. If you wont post it here I've lost all interest.  Let her dignity remain in tact. x) Somewhat. =)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

Only like 4 mods are online, none from this section, and still somehow Joey's thread was closed? Fascinating.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2012)

could it be the one and only K O N A...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kelleh? Lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> could it be the one and only K O N A...


Konagirl420? lol Doesn't exactly fit the parameters but OK.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'd really rather not ask 'who' again. lol I only know one female whos name starts with 'k' and I highly doubt you're talking about her.





The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well I guess the first letter is 'x'. lol I'd rather not. If you wont post it here I've lost all interest.  Let her dignity remain in tact. x) Somewhat. =)


It's Kona. You missed a large amount of drama between herself and Joey, into which I was dragged, had a massive rant at Joey in her defense and well... I think names were not mentioned to avoid exacerbating the issue, which was Kona's personal business being dragged up and information/imagery of her being passed on without her consent In learning from this Joey is trying to show some respect and avoid more drama by not talking about her behind her back.

I suppose the massive off-topic post I have little to no idea what it's on about, but...

As for my dignity, I was hoping you'd have appreciated my more tasteful and artistic offerings of late. And nudes are for PMs. But you've lost all interest, so it's irrelevant






EDIT: oh well, beat me to it.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2012)

Dammit! I see the shenanigans and some people have spilled into this thread from that weird beastiality thread in _General_. Lace and Frills and Butter.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

Twice now riu got secret ninja mods wearing lace and smoking stoggies


the cryptkeeper said:


> only like 4 mods are online, none from this section, and still somehow joey's thread was closed? Fascinating.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes it does lol k ends in ehhhhhhhh


the cryptkeeper said:


> konagirl420? Lol doesn't exactly fit the parameters but ok.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> As for my dignity, I was hoping you'd have appreciated my more tasteful and artistic offerings of late. And nudes are for PMs. But you've lost all interest, so it's irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nudes are not for PM my incredibly naive young lady.  Unless you're a believer in free love, they're for the person you're in love with. My goodness....

But yes. If it's lacy/frilly, I've enjoyed it quite alot.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

There's Lace and Frills and Butter, now?

There's BUTTER on it?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 19, 2012)

EVERYTHING is better with BUTTER


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Nudes are not for PM my incredibly naive young lady.  Unless you're a believer in free love, they're for the person you're in love with. My goodness....
> 
> But yes. If it's lacy/frilly, I've enjoyed it quite alot.



Dearest Crypt, I meant at least not having nudes plastered across the boards... But glad you like what I;ve posted so far from the great catalogue of internets and my private collection. I like how the valentine's day spread turned out. I shall steal an existing pot leaf brush instead of making one in 2 minutes next time though, it looked a little grainy.

Crypty, the churning is scary


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Dearest Crypt, I meant at least not having nudes plastered across the boards... But glad you like what I;ve posted so far from the great catalogue of internets and my private collection. I like how the valentine's day spread turned out. I shall steal an existing pot leaf brush instead of making one in 2 minutes next time though, it looked a little grainy.
> 
> Crypty, the churning is scary


Not everything is rainbows and glitter dearest. lmao Maybe you should step up from Naruto and Inuyasha to H.P. Lovecraft or Dante Alighieri? Two of my favorite authors. 



> Night-Gaunts
> 
> Out of what crypt they crawl, I cannot tell,
> But every night I see the rubbery things,
> ...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 19, 2012)

I like gothic fiction, psychological thrillers, Sylvia Plath (in all melodramatic glory) and handling animals that have made grown men cry... It's the maniacal eyes, they're just... Ermm...






Lovely poem, though. 

Maybe I need a 'Scary, but rather appealing' things thread... But I don't want to clutter the place.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like gothic fiction, psychological thrillers, Sylvia Plath (in all melodramatic glory) and handling animals that have made grown men cry...


That is missing my point entirely. lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like gothic fiction, psychological thrillers, Sylvia Plath (in all melodramatic glory) and handling animals that have made grown men cry... It's the maniacal eyes, they're just... Ermm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be _mortified_ if a thread I just started meant one less slot for an "I am posting rap videos" thread.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would be _mortified_ if a thread I just started meant one less slot for an "I am posting rap videos" thread.


i used to enjoy the video links... but certain spaz members have ruined it for me, quickly. now im starting to see why many sites disable vid links. i mean, how many times do i have to post haters gonna hate?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I like gothic fiction, psychological thrillers, Sylvia Plath (in all melodramatic glory) and handling animals that have made grown men cry... It's the maniacal eyes, they're just... Ermm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i bet trying to handle a 300 lb hog would make you cry , especially when you gotta stab it after yur dogs grab it by the face


----------



## Beansly (Feb 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i bet trying to handle a 300 lb hog would make you cry , especially when you gotta stab it after yur dogs grab it by the face
> 
> View attachment 2068780


I was just reading about hogs n dogs boar hunting in Hawaii.
Crazy mutherfuckers man. Pretty much the polar opposite of the kind of person I am. It seems like the kind of thing you'd do while free-basing coke and listening to speed metal 
Or vets coming back looking for a replacement adrenaline rush.
I hope you're doing it for the sport and not because you think it somehow makes you tough or something 

That said, it must be an incredible feeling. I can't say I wouldn't do it if surrounded by the right people.


----------



## neosapien (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope he does it to eat.


----------



## Beansly (Feb 19, 2012)

Man vs. Animal. I can't say I'm not intrigued.
[video=youtube;YcrBq673IvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcrBq673IvA[/video]


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 19, 2012)

i am starting to masterbate to some of the pictures in this thread, thanks and post more


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 19, 2012)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i am starting to masterbate to some of the pictures in this thread, thanks and post more


Pics like this?



Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 2068780


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I was just reading about hogs n dogs boar hunting in Hawaii.
> Crazy mutherfuckers man. Pretty much the polar opposite of the kind of person I am. It seems like the kind of thing you'd do while free-basing coke and listening to speed metal
> Or vets coming back looking for a replacement adrenaline rush.
> I hope you're doing it for the sport and not because you think it somehow makes you tough or something
> ...


 Yeah there crazy SOBs , all it takes is for them to brush you with those tusks and yur goin to get stiches , there deff dangerous as fuck.

I been hunting with bulldogs and terriers for years, its a wild adrenaline rush and keep nature in check, hogs are feral and do alota damage to crops and stuff, same with racoons and other pesty lil shits. Theres nothin tuff or bravado about it, if anything it puts you in a reality check and humbles you greatly to know one wrong move will end yur day and maybe yur life. So you aitn gonna see alota free basing hunters out there lol , most of the guys i know are solid guys who care about thier dogs and the land.

thisis what you get if your not carefull , a grill of these things will make you have a bad day real fast



of coourse they get eaten, who dont liek bacon!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2012)

Were'r back baby, up and running we need to kick start most threads again as about 1 month of data lost....


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 16, 2012)

so many lace and frills lost!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 16, 2012)

You've seen the dress already but this is my brother and I at a wedding. Now someone else post some lacy things! xx


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


> so many lace and frills lost!


ta taow! for the ass men


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

for the emo kids


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

easy access, had to post the non human


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 16, 2012)

1st pic: I remember April posting that one.... Very nice






3rd pic: Woah


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I remember April posting that one.... Very nice


faceless ass. win win. we have a lot of ground to make up...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 16, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> You've seen the dress already but this is my brother and I at a wedding. Now someone else post some lacy things! xx


Damn the boy looks LIKE A BOSS.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah there crazy SOBs , all it takes is for them to brush you with those tusks and yur goin to get stiches , there deff dangerous as fuck.
> 
> I been hunting with bulldogs and terriers for years, its a wild adrenaline rush and keep nature in check, hogs are feral and do alota damage to crops and stuff, same with racoons and other pesty lil shits. Theres nothin tuff or bravado about it, if anything it puts you in a reality check and humbles you greatly to know one wrong move will end yur day and maybe yur life. So you aitn gonna see alota free basing hunters out there lol , most of the guys i know are solid guys who care about thier dogs and the land.
> 
> ...


Hogs is bad in Texas I think they call them Norther Bear, 400+ pounds and they will fuck u up.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 16, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Damn the boy looks LIKE A BOSS.


Lol he was strutting around in his Fedora mot of the day. He's going to be a heartbreaker I worry, teenage girls are all over him already!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 16, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Hogs is bad in Texas I think they call them Norther Bear, 400+ pounds and they will fuck u up.


yeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwww

man when i heard there were coyotes when i went to nebraska i was like waaaatttt
but hogs lmfao thats pretty crazy
we have urban foxes here which i dont think you have though


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Did we lose posts from your thread here Kuroi?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Did we lose posts from your thread here Kuroi?


All threads lost. Reset took us back a month plus...

lace rizing up a crack


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 16, 2012)

You scare me GJ.


----------



## ganjames (Mar 16, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You scare me GJ.


scare you straight?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 16, 2012)

Man, that is nastier that UB's butt crack picture and almost as gay !


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt, i love it, what a beautiful butt and beautiful lace <3

I like choking... 

But err... no need to go quite so hardcore.

And one other thing. This thread is more appropriate.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/451201-man-panty-sniffers.html


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

What's with the twinkage? Needs more bear. cn


----------



## ohmy (Mar 17, 2012)

I made a mess


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Matt, i love it, what a beautiful butt and beautiful lace <3


similar taste ey? we'll see if general april lets these stay up


----------



## ohmy (Mar 17, 2012)

Is that a poop stain ? kinda smells like poop....oups that was my finger


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

one more, probably a repost. only made it for the tats.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> one more, probably a repost. only made it for the tats.







My kind of lady. I love the all the glass business going on in the background, too

Cute undies and the roses (looked kind of like chrysanthemums at a glance) compliment the print on the bedsheet


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My kind of lady. I love the all the glass business going on in the background, too


oh damn I didn't see the torch... do you think... maybe... just maybe... she dabs?


----------



## april (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> similar taste ey? we'll see if general april lets these stay up



"lick" .....i mean "like"  lol wait is that one u took


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

april said:


> "lick" .....i mean "like"  lol wait is that one u took


sshhhh!!!!! naughty muffin! going to start trouble


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not going to say the possibility didin't run through my mind... or it went back to a few old posts...

But the question stands.

IS THERE MORE OF THIS PHOTOSHOOT?

You two and a camera. I think I would have to hide my eyes from some.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm not going to say the possibility didin't run through my mind... or it went back to a few old posts...
> 
> But the question stands.
> 
> ...


Haha, april did most of the camera work. wiggle wiggle, wiggle wiggle yeah!
[video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc[/video]

But I got some good April pics too  thats all you get.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh dear ... a pussy pic. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh dear ... a pussy pic. cn


heh....  had to. she is adorable!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

^"like"^ ... cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

one more pic. she's a tiny pussy


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

At least she looks a little more excited in that pic. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> At least she looks a little more excited in that pic. cn


when she is excited, she is so fast you can't get a decent picture. hat for size reference, she is tiny!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice try but we know you have a huge head, Matt.  cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 17, 2012)

Likey likey likey X

Pussies in lace and frills

























This is a stained glass carved cameo... of lace! I have such respect for these artisans/craftspeople.







Aw... no more April..


----------



## ganjames (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 20, 2012)

When was the last time you posted a new pic Kuroi?  I think you did take many's advice cause it seems like the frequency of every other night has flipped to... never.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 20, 2012)

ganjames said:


>


would that be expensive? bet itd feel good


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 20, 2012)

i always thought one day when i make it ill get a self-warming toilet seat.

thats my only real luxury plan... living the dream


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 20, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> i always thought one day when i make it ill get a self-warming toilet seat.
> 
> thats my only real luxury plan... living the dream


Just get a little hottie to warm it up for you and save electricity.


----------



## OneLove42 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow what a set of double standards around this site


----------



## ganjames (Mar 20, 2012)

OneLove42 said:


> Wow what a set of double standards around this site


you tell em' boss.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, I ordered the pink and the white one came, so I call it the last request for Brick Top.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

@Kuroi was wondering why you left this on my profile page? How many people have you got a problem with? Women, gays? But you don't mind dick-measuring men who can't be fucked to obtain information themselves? I just noticed it. I'm thinking it might be because I was arguing with your firend carna? carney? carne? after he started insulting a friend of mine (a real life friend) in one his threads, it seems the thread in question has been deleted but to remind you I asked if he was gay because he came across as a male sulking like a little girl


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 23, 2012)

Like I explained, you can't equate 'like a little girl' to 'gay' as an insult. I'm sorry if he person offended you but a cheap shot like that makes you no better.


----------



## W Dragon (Mar 23, 2012)

^^^^you may be right, I was wondering why you would jump in on the convo though and then leave a message like that on my profile page? I wasn't addressing you and as far as i'm concerned if people don't like being insulted then they shouldn't start dishing it out first, double standards!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 23, 2012)

i make funn of gay people lolz as a matter of fact i live in rainbow city.. they dont care im haven drinks tonight with my girls best friends gay as mother fuckers yes flaming gay fuckers lolz there cool. realy they are..


----------



## april (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess who's back  lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 23, 2012)

april said:


> Guess who's back  lol


woot. ......... you see the pics of ali?


----------



## april (Mar 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> woot. ......... you see the pics of ali?



Of course, luv them, she misses u


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 23, 2012)

you home girl?


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 23, 2012)

thump easy said:


> i make funn of gay people lolz as a matter of fact i live in rainbow city.. they dont care im haven drinks tonight with my girls best friends gay as mother fuckers yes flaming gay fuckers lolz there cool. realy they are..


going to drink with my girlfriends gay friends... pause

that makes her a fag hag btw. jesus you must have them coming round going through your closet trying to vamp it up..


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

Were all different, just like flowers and here are some from my garden to you xK , and my fav April 

Once I grew up as a man fags or lesbians whatever never bothered me. I have a few gay friends and a few I don't know about and don't care. I also like cracking jokes about them, everyone is a target and gets the same treatment, so as long as it's in that vain no bad Karma.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome back, April x

Absolutely beautiful, WoodsmanEh, thanks for sharing... Great of you to be so mature- and don't all us girls love gay guys... hang out with more gay people and attract women?

I love the gay bacon too, that stuff is yummy however bad it is for your oral health.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

Fag hags LOL


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> ... I love the gay bacon too, that stuff is yummy however bad it is for your oral health.


Have you tried it the other way? ~giggling~ cn


----------



## april (Mar 24, 2012)

Sending kuroi hugs xoxoxoxox and kisses, missed u always luv, hope ur doing well, i've relocated (ahem location)

Woodsman ur truly special, luv u always my sweet friend.


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful flowers woodsman, the poppies are just starting to come up in my backyard  if it wasn't for the allergies I get spring would probably be my favorite time of year  but summer is hard to beat around here....


----------



## thump easy (Mar 25, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> going to drink with my girlfriends gay friends... pause
> 
> that makes her a fag hag btw. jesus you must have them coming round going through your closet trying to vamp it up..


no it makes your mom a fag.. the only person looking threw my dirty underware is you, you want to smell my dirty ball swet undies.. im shure!!! i know you want to get under my skin and make me mad NO not realy but you can get under my for skinn and lick the swet out on a hot palm springs day.. K


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Mar 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> no it makes your mom a fag.. the only person looking threw my dirty underware is you, you want to smell my dirty ball swet undies.. im shure!!! i know you want to get under my skin and make me mad NO not realy but you can get under my for skinn and lick the swet out on a hot palm springs day.. K


didnt get a word of that sorry sure it was good though


----------



## thump easy (Mar 26, 2012)

im shure it made your mouth water probley your but too..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 26, 2012)

Please don't fight. 

A design I did when I was 16


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)

I like that ^^^^^ and some of my indoor flowers


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahh... So frosty those colas look like they're glowing... I was shooting video under blacklight yesterday actually. I hear UV-B radiation shocks a plant into producing more trichomes... I imagine it'd be pretty spectacular after vegging

Your ladies are beautiful

Crap, I forgot to shade an eyelet, looking again after all this time!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 26, 2012)

Listening to Sea Sick Steve

[video=youtube;pUzmZvwMNsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUzmZvwMNsw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ganjames (Mar 30, 2012)

where are the tits and ass?


----------



## SunnyHours (Mar 30, 2012)

I wanted to make a gay joke, butt fuck it hehehe

Edit: Sorry about that wrong timing...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 30, 2012)

My brother took some photos


----------



## beardo (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 30, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> My brother took some photos




Kawaii!!!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Mar 30, 2012)

Arigatou gozaimasu x


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 30, 2012)

you have that 1000m stare in your eyes, looks like you had fun, it's great you do stuff with your brother, it will mean a lot to both of you later in life having such great memories made with you.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 2, 2012)

booty bump


----------



## Morgan Lynn (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool , another butt.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Morgan Lynn (Apr 3, 2012)

How do you walk in that thing?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 3, 2012)

Like how you'd walk in a kimono... Mermaid-style dresses encourage womanly sashaying...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 3, 2012)

I loves a woman when she sashaying or bending over to get something in the trunk (boot for brits)


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I loves a woman when she sashaying or bending over to get something in the trunk (boot for brits)


Im so happy to see a north American translate for once


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 3, 2012)

Does that mean that booty is "trunky" back in Blighty? cn


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 3, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Does that mean that booty is "trunky" back in Blighty? cn


Could quite possibly be

lol @ blighty

i once saw Hugh laurie aka House do a test on Ellen for knowledge of americanisms. They included badonka donk and shawty. I was like... Those can't seriously be used by the majority... White ppl can't be saying shawty so it's hardly a fair test

And did you hear Obama try out a few of our colloquialisms when Cameron went over there? 'looking forward to a good old gnatter' came out about as natural as walking on water is... Good effort tho


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 4, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I loves a woman when she sashaying or bending over to get something in the trunk (boot for brits)


Translation unnecessary lol

[video=youtube;cyfUqukQSiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyfUqukQSiQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

So do I


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2012)

.....good morning!!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohayou Gozaimasu to you, too. Got frills?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

hideous frills


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 4, 2012)

Why Matt. Show me some good taste...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

i think this one is called frills and fannies, that pinky finger should be an inch to the left...






i don't get the animation stuff... and i like cartoons.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 4, 2012)

No hips? No ruffle? No anime? Disappointment...

I like the girl on girl though. Girls are lovely.







Daring panties. I wonder if I'd ever wear something like this


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 5, 2012)

back at you xK and I think you could wear any of the panties and look marvelous darling LOL...

It's getting harder for me to find woman who will pull their pants down and let me take a pix, I guess I'll have to try Walmart next ROFLOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 5, 2012)

Found some ladies at Walmart, their up for a 5 some so I gave them the goats address..LOL goats will do anything



what has been seen can not be unseen


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 5, 2012)

Back to your regular programming


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok more panties, less pussy now... Lol

Thankyou...

I try different styles but the V-back thongs and girl boxers or bikini type panties seem the best. I might stretch out something delicate and stringy. The purple ones you posted are cool... Reminds me of peacock feathers.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 5, 2012)

offending camel toe removed


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 5, 2012)

It's ok, it's ok, I know you weren't trying to be nasty or anything ^^;

On the subject of translucency, I really hope you like this:







x


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 5, 2012)

your wish is my command

Happy Easter or happy none denominational holiday what ever the fuck that is


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 5, 2012)

Cute chick, Woodsmaneh x

I'm going to paint some eggs today, maybe. Or draw some Easter imagery.

Many cuddles to you, sir x


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 5, 2012)

I like those pink ones a few posts up. Really good fit ..


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't even care about that objectification crap anymore right now. No one else does. Screw men, screw women, screw everyone. 

All I want now is


----------



## rowlman (Apr 6, 2012)

Now I want some too!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't even care about that objectification crap anymore right now. No one else does. Screw men, screw women, screw everyone.
> 
> All I want now is


Hot piece'a ass?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 6, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I don't even care about that objectification crap anymore right now. No one else does. Screw men, screw women, screw everyone.
> 
> All I want now is



Love this one 
the pink are the best!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 11, 2012)

Was listening to this and thought you might like it xK, I crank it up all the way and float away



[video=youtube;i9LCHgpzfxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9LCHgpzfxQ[/video]


I really like the pink one so thought it was worth posting again, The men like washing their hands in this club, lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kuroi where you be?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Kuroi where you be?


She left RIU. cn


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 21, 2012)

Hasn't posted in 10 days or so  she's still checking the forum though, she was online just 2 days ago. Can't really blame her, there are too many funky people to drop it so easily.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Hasn't posted in 10 days or so  she's still checking the forum though, she was online just 2 days ago. Can't really blame her, there are too many funky people to drop it so easily.


It is so creepy that you know that.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 21, 2012)

He's allowe to stalk my profile, don't worry.

I was disappointed not to hear from you during your London visit, Rainbow..

I am back. But I'll be quieter. I will try to tone down the squeaking, affection, feminism, thread-policing and general annoying teenage girl bullshit.

I haven't been on due to complex personal circumstances

I hope you all had a good 4/20


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 21, 2012)

((((hi sweety)))) missed ya.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> He's allowe to stalk my profile, don't worry.
> 
> I was disappointed not to hear from you during your London visit, Rainbow..
> 
> ...


I didn't get to go. I had to stay home and have my some of my womanly inside parts removed. And they're not done yet . Otherwise I would still be there, and you definitely would have heard from me. I would've gotten on and told you but the person I was staying with didn't have internet. He hardly had electricity. He's one of those...woodsie hippie I don't need anything but nature types. But he's quiet and he has nice teeth so I don't complain. I hope you're OK. You sound a little down.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 21, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Found some ladies at Walmart, their up for a 5 some so I gave them the goats address..LOL goats will do anything
> 
> View attachment 2107681
> 
> what has been seen can not be unseen



I don't think I have enough flour for that group of ladies...


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I don't think I have enough flour for that group of ladies...


Sawdust works too. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 21, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I didn't get to go. I had to stay home and have my some of my womanly inside parts removed. And they're not done yet . Otherwise I would still be there, and you definitely would have heard from me. I would've gotten on and told you but the person I was staying with didn't have internet. He hardly had electricity. He's one of those...woodsie hippie I don't need anything but nature types. But he's quiet and he has nice teeth so I don't complain. I hope you're OK. You sound a little down.


It's a long story. 

Well it would be A long story, but more a culmination of separate and related issues both longstanding and more immediate,, with some unfortunate timing. I'm posting from a rather uncomfortable couch.


I do hope you're recovering well, Rainbow. I suppose this means you may have more fun without the worry of making more of yourself and cervical cancer. 

Love to you all


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 21, 2012)

Eh. My tubes were already tied. But it is better. I got some cute summery outfits for when I start getting hot flashes though!  I sincerely hope you're OK and that the issues you speak of don't dampen your spirits too much.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm trying to carry on as normally as possible. Posting here does help preserve a sense of normality whilst simultaneously 'getting my shit together'

Rainbow, it goes without saying you are required to send me visuals of yourself when you decide to don said pretty things. You are a pretty thing regardless, however.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2012)

Do drop by once in a while. cn


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello all. I hope yous ladies get to feeling better real soon !!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

Better feeling ladies = better lingerie pix


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 22, 2012)

There's a method to the madness......


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It is so creepy that you know that.


Haha, i had noticed it just that morning, thought something was missing from the forum then hey, where's Kuroi!? So i clicked on her profile and all was revealed. 



xKuroiTaimax said:


> He's allowe to stalk my profile, don't worry.
> 
> I was disappointed not to hear from you during your London visit, Rainbow..
> 
> ...


Stalking is such a brutal term  I hope that things get a bit better for you. When life get's too tough, pick up a cookery book  although it doesn't really make things any better, just shifts the focus from life problems to why by Toutatis are these ingredients not in my fridge!


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Do drop by once in a while. cn


Neer Neer, just seeing the little green light next to your avatar warms my heart...



Dizzle Frost said:


> Better feeling ladies = better lingerie pix


Lol... indeed. I realized going through my pictures that the cheap, shitty ones were when I was feeling the least happy and the nicer, more tasteful ones were taken when I was feeling more 'bright and sparky'. Patience and you may see something. But I like the idea of having someone so special that I can save the best for them, too.



tip top toker said:


> Haha, i had noticed it just that morning, thought something was missing from the forum then hey, where's Kuroi!? So i clicked on her profile and all was revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Stalking is such a brutal term  I hope that things get a bit better for you. When life get's too tough, pick up a cookery book  although it doesn't really make things any better, just shifts the focus from life problems to why by Toutatis are these ingredients not in my fridge!


Thankyou sir. I'm working on it. Right now I have ten windows open in my browser trying to organize my business, my mother's and getting my grandmother's upholstery out there more seeing as we're sleeping on her couch. I am also open to tattoo design requests. Right now I'm working on kirituhi tribal designs. The complex design and deep spiritual/familial meaning of Polynesian moko/tatau is fascinating. The client I'm editing for right now is a complete nutcase but trade is trade. I won't complain. I'll start a new thread in the Art forum for tat stuff and keep it separate from the pinup girls.

Yes, I've been cooking where I can. I can make a good Pone with stale bread and old fruit; you'd never know.

Now, fill this thread with lacy things, Frillseekers

x


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds like busy times. Wouldn't mind a bit more work myself, although not enough to stress me out too much. Gonna be a proper cheffy person come August/September, or at least that is the plan


----------



## psari (Apr 22, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Now, fill this thread with lacy things, Frillseekers


This tube always comes to mind when I see this thread move ... Ominous combination of lace, music, and charity drive all in one. Yes, oddly enough this vid was made to raise money ...

[video=youtube;YdPml5QhMIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdPml5QhMIA[/video]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely... And what a great cause as well. I think I'll donate.

My, I'd love to snuggle up with her. The curve of her back and stomach and tension in the shoulders along with the light are beautiful ...And the tease of boobies of course.

I'd very much like both delivered to my door.













She could do with a smile though. I'd take her out for drinks by the river under the willow tree, then we'd eat fancy cupcakes together and shit.


----------



## april (Apr 22, 2012)

Such an awsome jammie set 





So want these, super sexy and comfy


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd take her out for drinks by the river under the willow tree, then we'd eat fancy cupcakes together and shit.

Must be the double kush but this sounds so funny when taken the wrong way, must be my weird mind when on drugs, I do know what you mean I think, no shit....I got to lay off the vap ​

April you would make a burlap bag look sexy 
​


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 22, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I'd take her out for drinks by the river under the willow tree, then we'd eat fancy cupcakes together and shit.
> 
> Must be the double kush but this sounds so funny when taken the wrong way, must be my weird mind when on drugs, I do know what you mean I think, no shit....I got to lay off the vap ​
> 
> ...


Nope, that's how i read it at first as well  what better wya to round off a cupcake party than a group squat


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 22, 2012)

I really like peach colors, but black looks good anytime, color color is the way to go


----------



## april (Apr 22, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I'd take her out for drinks by the river under the willow tree, then we'd eat fancy cupcakes together and shit.
> 
> Must be the double kush but this sounds so funny when taken the wrong way, must be my weird mind when on drugs, I do know what you mean I think, no shit....I got to lay off the vap ​
> 
> ...


Did i finaly move my ass close enough to snuggle with u? lol my burlap sack has just enough room for u and 2 of my cupcakes, Pb brownie with milk chocolate icing, maybe some cookie crumle for good measure 

Ur mind is just opening, keep vaping until u drool on urself and pass out with ur junk in ur hand, that is pure bliss


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2012)

april said:


> Such an awsome jammie set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super cute, and the panties open sides are a nice design feature. The bow has a sort of nautical feel to it..





Delightfully over-the-top.

























More jammies





Annoying banner across the picture..







About the cupcakes and shit; I'm prone to finding myself saying things that come out with unfortunate misinterpretation...

Correction: 'I'd like to feed her cupcakes and strawberries and things'



xKuroiTaimax said:


> Rainbow, it goes without saying you are required to send me visuals of yourself when you decide to don said pretty things. You are a pretty thing regardless, however.


This is also applicable to our other female members if they do not mind.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I really like peach colors, but black looks good anytime, color color is the way to go
> 
> View attachment 2133168View attachment 2133167View attachment 2133165View attachment 2133166


 3rd down is pretty sexy stuff


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

It's been a while. I'm going out to let off some steam with my ma and her friend.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy shit Kuroi! You're beautiful but omg, your waistline in that top pic really worries me!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Holy shit Kuroi! You're beautiful but omg, your waistline in that top pic really worries me!


I wasn't the only one who thought that then :/


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2012)

Omg someone give her some food...... i'm sorry but u need to eat, wow ur waisting away, literaly  
Why would u think being so thin is pretty, how u gonna make babies? sorry luv i don't like these pics because ur body size is not healthy, please eat some food and stop thinking skinny=pretty, men want curves, keep ur body healthy PLEASE .


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 27, 2012)

Not the first time she has been told to eat a couple cheese burgers. Go find some place that sells *Poutine, eat 3 a week and you will be fine, LOL




**Poutine (




/pu&#720;&#712;ti&#720;n/; Quebec French pronunciation: [put&#865;s&#618;n] ( listen)) is a French-Canadian dish of French fries and fresh cheese curds, covered with brown gravy or sauce. Sometimes additional ingredients are added.[SUP][1][/SUP]*


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

Poutine sounds so dirty. "Last night I ate the BEST poutine."


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

Let's get dirty with some Poutine April.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe poutine is a good idea... I've been smoking all night and on the car Whitby the guy that dropped. Me home instead of drinking lots and the munchies... Gravy.. GRAVY. I can't even look at food without feeling sick sober, but I will try.

Sorry guys


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Let's get dirty with some Poutine April.



T-minus 1 week !!!!!!!!! I think ur gonna double fist it baby, ya it's that yummy


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 27, 2012)

All this talk of fisting things has got me on edge. =/


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Maybe poutine is a good idea... I've been smoking all night and on the car Whitby the guy that dropped. Me home instead of drinking lots and the munchies... Gravy.. GRAVY. I can't even look at food without feeling sick sober, but I will try.
> 
> Sorry guys


This website is probably the worst thing in the world for you right now. I wish I could just shake you and make you come to your senses about your body and your health and your state of mind. I do think your need to outdo your own pictures is really taking a hard toll on you. I wouldn't even bother saying anything if I didn't care about you as a person and especially as a young female. I almost wish I was your mother (I say almost cuz...it would make me a lot older to be your mother) I wouldn't even allow you to go near a computer until you were getting help for yourself. Trying to eat is not helping yourself. This is way past that. You need to see a professional. You are going to kill yourself. Please let that sink in. You are going to kill yourself if you do not get help. 

Since i'm not your mother, I can't take your camera or your computer away. But I can say that I care too much about you and young women like you to be a part of it. I won't watch you post pictures until I can count your ribs. I know it means very little coming from someone who's a long ways away from where you are. But it's all i've got to work with - tough love and a block button. I hope you choose to help yourself.


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## april (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

April's skinnier than me by far (but curvy) I appreciate the concern, Rainbow but I'd been seeing a psychologist since I was 9 and a psychiatrist in the last year but we both thought we were wasting eachother's time. There was a time I was really sick but I'm not so bad anymore. No imminent organ failure. If anything I've put on weight lately. There are girls out there that are really starving themselves to death- they told me I'm clearly doing fine in comparison. But maybe It's best I go if I'm making people feel awkward.

Love the pink babydoll, April. Keep the thread going for me, you've got good taste


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 28, 2012)

How will we know if you're alright if you just disappear...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

My Skype link is under my avatar and I check it on my phone sometimes. I just yelled at a guy in the pet thread; definitely too volatile. But yeah, do post the frilly things here if you guys want. I know some of you men have been inspired lol


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Apr 28, 2012)

MY under wear collection now consists of more than just the comfy holey weekend variety thanks to you Kuroi... and the whole site can browse pictures of some of my favourite man panties right here in your beautiful thread...

Made maybe just a little bit sleazier thanks to me, now that I've actually spent some time thinking about what I've done... lol


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 28, 2012)

You're welcome Shan Shan. And I'm glad you have pretty man panties that are comfy and make you feel good to strut around in them whether people see or not. I don't mind seeing, but it is just a good feeling to have something a bit special on from time to time.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 28, 2012)

&#913;&#957;&#964;&#943;&#959; &#955;&#943;&#947;&#959; &#955;&#973;&#954;&#959;&#962;. &#924;&#953;&#945; &#956;&#941;&#961;&#945; &#952;&#945; &#956;&#949;&#947;&#945;&#955;&#974;&#963;&#949;&#953;, &#945;&#955;&#955;&#940; &#963;&#943;&#947;&#959;&#965;&#961;&#945; &#972;&#967;&#953; &#963;&#942;&#956;&#949;&#961;&#945;. 

How very naive.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 28, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> How will we know if you're alright if you just disappear...


We know she won't be if she continues. This site is full of guys who have looked past the fact that she's withering away to ask her for nudey pictures. If you care about her stop talking about it and do something.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 29, 2012)

Im gonna be 21 in 3 days. Supposed to be a special one but meh... Let's hope I spend it stoned at least and get a few happy bdays


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 29, 2012)

Happy early birthday!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Apr 29, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Happy early birthday!!


You're a sweetheart lol thanks


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope you're doing well Kuroi  Best wishes to you and keep your head up.

PS I'm moving


----------



## april (Apr 29, 2012)

Some people prefer to be on their knees with their head down


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha April  I'm not sure if that's a sexual joke or a throwing up joke but I'm going to hope for the first 

What's with your avatar? No Hello Kitty riding Pegasus? WHAT KIND OF FORUM IS THIS?!?!?!


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 29, 2012)

Goodbye little wolf. One day you will grow, but certainly not today.


----------



## JimmyRecard (May 2, 2012)

Shit this thread is still going lol. Sorry I havent been around for the past couple months guys  Will try to get back into posting. I know you've missed me and all but relax im still here ladies


----------



## Shannon Alexander (May 2, 2012)

JimmyRecard said:


> Shit this thread is still going lol. Sorry I havent been around for the past couple months guys  Will try to get back into posting. I know you've missed me and all but relax im still here ladies


Some of us missed you Jimmy...

And I swear to god almighty that I would have won that competition had RIU let it continue... I was gonna beat out everyone on the votes...


----------



## JimmyRecard (May 3, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Some of us missed you Jimmy...
> 
> And I swear to god almighty that I would have won that competition had RIU let it continue... I was gonna beat out everyone on the votes...


You were one of the more creative ones I admit 
AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN SOME OF US MISSED YOU? Some has not been exagerrated enough buddy! make that "we all missed you" thanks


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Some of us missed you Jimmy...
> 
> And I swear to god almighty that I would have won that competition had RIU let it continue... *I was gonna beat off everyone for the votes*...


Goat murderer...



Hey Jimmy, didn't even notice you were gone.....


----------



## JimmyRecard (May 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Goat murderer...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jimmy, didn't even notice you were gone.....


That makes me feel so much better


----------



## Shannon Alexander (May 3, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Goat murderer...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jimmy, didn't even notice you were gone.....


Good job on picking up on my typo there meta...


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 17, 2012)

bump for kuroi


----------



## ...... (May 17, 2012)

Where kuroi been at?I haven't been seeing her post recently


----------



## bundee1 (May 17, 2012)

She was cool. Dont know what happened but she is missed.


----------



## tip top toker (May 17, 2012)

She's all well and dandy


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 17, 2012)

Come out, come out where ever you are, your minions are getting restless

I think she has a boy friend, that's the only thing that would keep her from us LOL All the best xK


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 18, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Come out, come out where ever you are, your minions are getting restless
> 
> I think she has a boy friend, that's the only thing that would keep her from us LOL All the best xK


Probably lol.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 18, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Come out, come out where ever you are, your minions are getting restless
> 
> I think she has a boy friend, that's the only thing that would keep her from us LOL All the best xK


not to make fun of you... but damn that sounds way too creepy...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 18, 2012)

I mothered her too much. Hopefully she is putting some effort into loving her wonderful self though instead of growing thinner and thinner for her "minions".


----------



## Gyroscope (May 18, 2012)

I hope Kuroi is happy whether she ever posts another pic on here or not !!!

I hope she is happy whether she is putting on weight or getting thinner and thinner....

I hope she is happy whether jealous hens are or are not....

See you around Little Wolf !!!


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I hope Kuroi is happy whether she ever posts another pic on here or not !!!
> 
> I hope she is happy whether she is putting on weight or getting thinner and thinner....
> 
> ...



Aww u have mistaken pitty for jealousy  LOL damn it's one thing to like a person but it's another to insult others who helped her


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Did I hear some more cackling ???


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Did I hear some more cackling ???



Must be the sound of ur own voice, im typing  rflmao hugs luv


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Did I hear some more cackling ???


Lol. I'm having a bad morning and reading that cheered me up.

And wow pity


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

well... didnt know kuroi too well... but sure knew that she took alot of "weird" crap from people on here...

so wherever she is... hope she's doin well...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Must be the sound of ur own voice, im typing  rflmao hugs luv



Hugs back to ya !!
I see the like button is back so you have the honor of getting my first one since it has returned....
Kuroi needs pity from no one though !!


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

were are the girls at the butiful ladies ???


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

april were is kuro?


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

is it just one butiful girl tonight? april? sexie


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Yes pity, girl needs to eat a fucking sandwich, jesus her recent pics were scary, and i pity her for my own reason, i know well knew her quite well until she betrayed my trust. I also pity her because i can, but i respect and luv her as a person, but her choices have been shitty, why sugar coat it lol, aww i know why she takes off her clothes, lol silly men, say what u want i know what me and other WOMEN have said to her in private b4 public never helps, or sinks in, even when she begs, asks for "help" so ya a few ladies get annoyed of her constant pic posting, this is not FB, a few ok but whoa, g-string pics and all, like whoa girl , so wrong, would she walk around in a gstring? why post it? yuck, ya u guys sure luv her brain eh lol, bunch of horn dogs lost their bones lol


----------



## cannofbliss (May 19, 2012)

and now that i think about it... really if you look at it objectively... she did bring about it mostly by herself, even though whether or not it was warranted by her... now that memory serves me... there were people trying to "warn" her or at least give her some decent advice in good nature only because they actually Really cared about her...

but anyways... if you guys "really" cared about her, then im sure you wouldnt have "encouraged" her for "your" benefit either...

just sayin...


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

thump easy said:


> april were is kuro?


I think she's moving, dunno ask sunni i think they skype , i don't really chat with miss kuroi these days, but i do hope she is doing well, eating food


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Yes pity, girl needs to eat a fucking sandwich, jesus her recent pics were scary, and i pity her for my own reason, i know well knew her quite well until she betrayed my trust. I also pity her because i can, but i respect and luv her as a person, but her choices have been shitty, why sugar coat it lol, aww i know why she takes off her clothes, lol silly men, say what u want i know what me and other WOMEN have said to her in private b4 public never helps, or sinks in, even when she begs, asks for "help" so ya a few ladies get annoyed of her constant pic posting, this is not FB, a few ok but whoa, g-string pics and all, like whoa girl , so wrong, would she walk around in a gstring? why post it? yuck, ya u guys sure luv her brain eh lol, bunch of horn dogs lost their bones lol


I haven't seen a recent pic I guess and don't care enough to look back. But hey sometimes weight isn't always deliberate unless you have reason to believe otherwise. And yeh I can see why women get annoyed but meh. At the end of the day most women crave male attention whether it be in the street or aforementioned Facebook. Besides, and I could be mistaken, didn't ur bf post like tons of pics of you? Pretty sure


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I haven't seen a recent pic I guess and don't care enough to look back. But hey sometimes weight isn't always deliberate unless you have reason to believe otherwise. And yeh I can see why women get annoyed but meh. At the end of the day most women crave male attention whether it be in the street or aforementioned Facebook. Besides, and I could be mistaken, didn't ur bf post like tons of pics of you? Pretty sure


LOL no i'm single. I myself i have posted face pics and a few fully covered panty pics (never any face) way back when, but this thread killed the "fun" or even naughty fun from it. Boooooo. There was a time when a random chicks pic was a prize, now it's expected, so ya i'm down for face pics and fun stuff but ENOUGH with the " pay attention to me i have low self esteem , so i'm half nude" pics. Especially from barely legal girls, double eww, i feel like a pedo bear even deleting half the stuff she posted, but alas i am the bad guy


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Kuroi did not post stuff all over. She posted here in her thread. If people did not want to look they did not have to. I could care less if she ever posts another pic on here. I liked her as a person because unlike the other women on this forum she did not have a phony agenda...

There are skinny assed girls all over and there are ones with fat asses who will die of heart disease. Who are we to judge ? Friends do not keep airing out "friends" dirty laundry in public over and over...


----------



## BBYY (May 19, 2012)

i need to see a pair of fresh tits


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

BBYY said:


> i need to see a pair of fresh tits


Me too. Sadly most of the whores aren't working at 8am. Joke joke! Of course they're working.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

They better be workin' and making me some damn money !


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Kuroi did not post stuff all over. She posted here in her thread. If people did not want to look they did not have to. I could care less if she ever posts another pic on here. I liked her as a person because unlike the other women on this forum she did not have a phony agenda...
> 
> There are skinny assed girls all over and there are ones with fat asses who will die of heart disease. Who are we to judge ? Friends do not keep airing out "friends" dirty laundry in public over and over...



See i'm not her friend  and sorry her pics were not contained to this thread, that's the point


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Me too. Sadly most of the whores aren't working at 8am. Joke joke! Of course they're working.



Ladies begin their shift at 8:30am  Whores just spit and find something else to swallow, not even a rinse


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> See i'm not her friend  and sorry her pics were not contained to this thread, that's the point


Phony lmfao so not me, if anything i'm brutally honest

Fuck me i'm not high enough i just quoted myself when i was trying to edit, well fuck it lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyro -I don't care how many pictures she wants to post or where she posted them. She could post her pictures all over this site, be on every damn page, and it wouldn't bother me one bit. What bothers me is watching a bunch of assholes telling her to take off her clothes, and no one even bothering to notice that her pictures are getting progressively more disturbing. Not SKINNY as in thin. SKINNY as in UNHEALTHY. It's not "dirty laundry". She doesn't have anything to be ashamed of. She does, however, need someone to tell her she needs to get help. And that's all I did. I have never had an argument with Kuroi and I have no "jealousy" issues. Why is it always supposed to be a jealousy issue? You know when men fight with each other, I swear to God, nobody ever says "OMG. He is so jealous of Kent's new haircut." Who the fuck cares? We are not tripping over each other's looks, ffs. I think Kuroi is hot, I think April is hot, you know damn well I think I look good, none of us are jealous of the other. All I said to Kuroi was that I had to put her on ignore because I could not stand by and watch her do it to herself, because personally, I believe there's a special place in hell for people who see something they don't believe in and don't do anything about it. I don't think hitting a little ignore button qualifies as me doing any real "damage" to Kuroi. It was a small, well intended gesture, and it was none of your business. I did what I thought was right, and that's all the explanation I need.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Kuroi was inappropriate from day 1...You cannot feed the sorta of people who frequent online forums REAL pictures of an 18 y/o in her panties...That is how terrible things happen to people, there are A LOT of predators in the world, and people with low self esteem often become the unfortunate victims...I don't care what anyone says, that shit belongs on a paysite so wankers can go fap to their hearts content, but not on a site where you have actual interaction with the girl, and she could possibly be lured into some sort of horrible situation. 

Not saying she's stupid, I'm saying predators are clever people.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

I see ur sig gyro. I've got some of that afghan black seal here. Are you a hash guy then? I'm not sure myself. I bought 5gs of the stuff and although it gets you high it's kinda odd compared to bud


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Kuroi should just not post pics of herself online.. like what the hell happened to morals?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Kuroi should just not post pics of herself online.. like what the hell happened to morals?


What? lol. It's not immoral for her to post pictures online hep lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

You all outta be ashamed of yourselves...Exploiting the insecurity of a child for your little voyeuristic show...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Oh fuck, here we go again....

Does this shit never end ??

If you women are too ashamed of your own bodies to post pics does not mean the rest of them have to be. 

Get off of your phony assed soapbox already. Can you ?? Something tells me no...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I see ur sig gyro. I've got some of that afghan black seal here. Are you a hash guy then? I'm not sure myself. I bought 5gs of the stuff and although it gets you high it's kinda odd compared to bud


I love hash. I love smoking it under a glass. I would give up weed to smoke hash...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Oh fuck, here we go again....
> 
> Does this shit never end ??
> 
> ...


Really? Cuz you're not keeping up if you think I've been shy about posting pics.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> What? lol. It's not immoral for her to post pictures online hep lol.


Dude, seriously? You know how you said you just wanted to stuff me in your pocket, take me home, and feed me since I'm 18? Well kuroi is 18 and she's posting (let's face it) slutty pics of herself online to please a bunch of dudes that are like 30+ years.. I find that immoral IMO.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude, seriously? You know how you said you just wanted to stuff me in your pocket, take me home, and feed me since I'm 18? Well kuroi is 18 and she's posting (let's face it) slutty pics of herself online to please a bunch of dudes that are like 30+ years.. I find that immoral IMO.


Oh I thought you meant any picture. Slutty pictures, yes. Ok. Continue.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Oh I thought you meant any picture. Slutty pictures, yes. Ok. Continue.


Has kuroi posted a non-dirty pic of herself? I haven't seen it.. I just see her in all sorts of slutty outfits.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Did I really say i'd put you in my pocket? LoL. Silly weed.


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

don't want to go through the whole thread , did they ban *Kuroi * ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Has kuroi posted a non-dirty pic of herself? I haven't seen it.. I just see her in all sorts of slutty outfits.


Ya she has face pics and pics of her with family and stuff.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

EROsain said:


> n't want to go through the whole thread , did they ban *Kuroi *


Nooo not that I know of.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Did I really say i'd put you in my pocket? LoL. Silly weed.


yeah, you're a douche .


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

I guess yous can make a commission to determine what is appr0priate and what is not. Once apon a time this was a fun thread.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Damn rainbow...you hit the scene hard, closing in on 2k posts since January...Sup.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Ya she has face pics and pics of her with family and stuff.


Well that's nice.. too bad she can never take back her dirty pics .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I guess yous can make a commission to determine what is appr0priate and what is not. Once apon a time this was a fun thread.


I'm having a blast. You should try some of my weed.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Damn rainbow...you hit the scene hard, closing in on 2k posts since January...Sup.


I type fast lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well that's nice.. too bad she can never take back her dirty pics .


Heffalumps and Woozles, my friend.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I'm having a blast. You should try some of my weed.



Pass it here. You got any hash ??


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I type fast lol


Do you work full time? where do you FIND the time? Just got a lot to say I guess...welcome to RIU, little late but hey, stoners, right?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Heffalumps and Woozles, my friend.


I LOVE the Heffalumps! Woozles are ugly but Heffalumps are sooo cute. You see the baby one? What's his name? Lumpy?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well that's nice.. too bad she can never take back her dirty pics .


Like anyone cares...


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Do you work full time? where do you FIND the time? Just got a lot to say I guess...welcome to RIU, little late but hey, stoners, right?


I work full time but I work bailor shifts, (2 18 hour shifts a week for those of you who don't have bailor shifts) and then the rest of the week I just have classes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

They said I posted alot when I first started.. which was true.. I just had to keep on telling myself "I do have a life. I do"


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Has kuroi posted a non-dirty pic of herself? I haven't seen it.. I just see her in all sorts of slutty outfits.


All ive seen was her face pics around in some other threads
I Haven't seen anything "slutty" or "stripperish"

Im guessing they're all in here ?
I really dont even care to go back and look for them

What i do see is guys drooling over her and praising her like a pack of rabib horn dogs all over the forum


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Like anyone cares...


.. nobody has been rude to me over the internet for months..


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> .. nobody has been rude to me over the internet for months..


I thought you said I was a douche to you? lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> They said I posted alot when I first started.. which was true.. I just had to keep on telling myself "I do have a life. I do"


Yeah, I felt that way too for a while...but I'm back again. I think periodically I have to take breaks from RIU, get in touch with reality for a while...Then I realize that reality bites, and I always come crawling back...at least for a while now.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Pass it here. You got any hash ??


Why yes I do. And it has extra "stfu and quit arguin" ingredients in it and I will share all I have with you if you will stfu and quit arguing. And I will also stfu and quit arguing. OK?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I thought you said I was a douche to you? lol


Yeah, but you're funny so I try to ignore it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah, but you're funny so I try to ignore it.


I appreciate that lol. I really do.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> yeah, you're a douche .





RainbowBrite86 said:


> I thought you said I was a douche to you? lol


He did! lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

So I believe this argument has been derailed.. off to another thread.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> .. nobody has been rude to me over the internet for months..


Sorry to ruin it for you, but you care way too much about Kurois pictures. There are a hell of a lot worse than hers out there. Hers were some of the most tasteful ones I have seen. If guys wanted to see porn they would not look for it here... Hers were in good taste whether you liked them or not.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you, but you care way too much about Kurois pictures. There are a hell of a lot worse than hers out there. Hers were some of the most tasteful ones I have seen. If guys wanted to see porn they would not look for it here... Hers were in good taste whether you liked them or not.


No no no, no. No no. Hash. Smoke. You said. We're gonna stfu and quit arguing.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Why yes I do. And it has extra "stfu and quit arguin" ingredients in it and I will share all I have with you if you will stfu and quit arguing. And I will also stfu and quit arguing. OK?


Does it also include "let's stop judging others" in it ? 

If so, pass that shit here and we can forget about it.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Does it also include "let's stop judging others" in it ?
> 
> If so, pass that shit here and we can forget about it.


I will clench my teeth while giving you a super squinty smile and say "sure".


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Rainbow i tried to pass the torch but u just kinda trailed off again, u sure ur not a blond? lmfao damn u!!!! Who's arguing, i'm stating facts, wait gyro is arguing , others are posting  and gyro insults people for expressing how they feel about kurois actions, well she wants attention, she's getting it lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you, but you care way too much about Kurois pictures. There are a hell of a lot worse than hers out there. Hers were some of the most tasteful ones I have seen. If guys wanted to see porn they would not look for it here... Hers were in good taste whether you liked them or not.


If guys wanna see porn, they go to a website and see a girl with a made up name that they can't talk to...A girl that chose to exploit her body for money, whether it be due to abuse, desperation, or just money. Kuroi, on the other hand, is merely a misguided child who has yet to discover herself. I could easily see someone convincing her to meet up with them, and then *POOF*...a family loses their daughter.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Hey RB,
Pass that "quit judging smoke" to April quick !!

She needs it more than anyone.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Sorry to ruin it for you, but you care way too much about Kurois pictures. There are a hell of a lot worse than hers out there. Hers were some of the most tasteful ones I have seen. If guys wanted to see porn they would not look for it here... Hers were in good taste whether you liked them or not.


lol.. alright bro.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hey RB,
> Pass that "quit judging smoke" to April quick !!
> 
> She needs it more than anyone.


Suck harder. On the bong I mean.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> If guys wanna see porn, they go to a website and see a girl with a made up name that they can't talk to...A girl that chose to exploit her body for money, whether it be due to abuse, desperation, or just money. Kuroi, on the other hand, is merely a misguided child who has yet to discover herself. I could easily see someone convincing her to meet up with them, and then *POOF*...a family loses their daughter.



What the hell does that have to do with anything I have said ??

I like Kuroi and have said more than once I don't care if she ever posts another picture.

Leave me out of you scenarios !!


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hey RB,
> Pass that "quit judging smoke" to April quick !!
> 
> She needs it more than anyone.


LOL practice what u preach luv, oh the irony is killing me lol, remember who judged others, not me sir,u did, i stated FACTS about kuroi, u judged the women of this forum, so ya FAIL muffin, i believe i just owned u


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> What the hell does that have to do with anything I have said ??
> 
> I like Kuroi and have said more than once I don't care if she ever posts another picture.
> 
> Leave me out of you scenarios !!


We are trying to leave you out you won't fucking go....


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Suck harder. On the bong I mean.


I'll lick it baby !!


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

It's so awesome to just take a few fat dabs and watch people argue on here. It's hilarious.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I'll lick it baby !!


Um sure that's fine but we're gonna make this a bring your own bong party then, mmk?


----------



## delvite (May 19, 2012)

wtf stop bitchin, i got dressed up fr this......................................................................
















(not really  )


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> We are trying to leave you out you won't fucking go....


Ouch. The dude's a dick.. but gees.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> LOL practice what u preach luv, oh the irony is killing me lol, remember who judged others, not me sir,u did, i stated FACTS about kuroi, u judged the women of this forum, so ya FAIL muffin, i believe i just owned u


Still cackling hun ??


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ouch. The dude's a dick.. but gees.


Really? Too mean? Is...is that where the line is? No really, tell me. Somebody has to.


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> It's so awesome to just take a few fat dabs and watch people argue on here. It's hilarious.



Free entertainment my ass, gimmy a big old dab please, promise i wont cough


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ouch. The dude's a dick.. but gees.


At least I have one. 

Oh well at least you have your morals to prop yours up, lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Really? Too mean? Is...is that where the line is? No really, tell me. Somebody has to.


*hangs head* no ma'am


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Free entertainment my ass, gimmy a big old dab please, promise i wont cough


Dabs always make me cough


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> At least I have one.
> 
> Oh well at least you have your morals to prop yours up, lol.


Oh shit.. my dick is gone.. where'd it go?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

Good night hens. This has been fun.

Kuroi Rules !!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh shit.. my dick is gone.. where'd it go?


I know! I know! Gyro's rearend! That's why he's so cranky tonight! Quick! Get it out hep! Get it out!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Good night hens. This has been fun.
> 
> Kuroi Rules !!


Shhhh shhhh shhh.....everybody quiet....nobody cheer until we hear the car pull out....just in case he's faking....


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> gimmy a big old dab please, promise i wont cough





Metasynth said:


> Dabs always make me cough


Yeah! I've been dabbing for about 6 months so far and I still cough if I take a pretty big dab.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Cackle cluck cackle



Good night sweetie.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Good night sweetie.


He's fluent because his mother taught him young. Like you have to do with multi-lingual households. God**** i'm in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

dammit.. he's still here.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Free entertainment my ass, gimmy a big old dab please, promise i wont cough


And you probably would want some In&out too huh?  lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Mmm...In and Out


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Cheeseburger animal style, neopolitan shake please!


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Yeah! I've been dabbing for about 6 months so far and I still cough if I take a pretty big dab.


Aww u need better hash/oil or take smaller tokes  Bigger is not always better, usualy more of a waste than anything, i like many small dabs over a few huge ones, let the boys choke and drool while showing off, i just wanna enjoy my high, and getting there


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...In and Out


Just had it for dinner like 2 hours ago! I love it!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Cheeseburger animal style, neopolitan shake please!


How do you have a cheeseburger without it being animal style? A veggie burger isn't a cheeseburger. It's a veggi burger.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's good stuff. I have like 3 1/2 Cokes and some goldfish crackers for dinner...


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Yaya dabs no more fighting


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> How do you have a cheeseburger without it being animal style? A veggie burger isn't a cheeseburger. It's a veggi burger.


Um...it's an In and Out thing.....

It basically means I want me cheeseburger with grilled onions, add pickles, and extra sauce.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Aww u need better hash/oil or take smaller tokes  Bigger is not always better, usualy more of a waste than anything, i like many small dabs over a few huge ones, let the boys choke and drool while showing off, i just wanna enjoy my high, and getting there


Yeah, sometimes I scoop up too much, and I can't really get the extra off by hand without getting my hands hella sticky so I just leave it on there, so it ends up being a fat dab. BUT I NEVER DROOL. That's nasty. I cough for like 5 minutes then i'm good.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Um...it's an In and Out thing.....
> 
> It basically means I want me cheeseburger with grilled onions, add pickles, and extra sauce.


I have never heard of an In and Out lol. But thank you! Makes me hungry lol


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

finnally munchy time, the arguing was making me sad .


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have never heard of an In and Out lol. But thank you! Makes me hungry lol


Yeah, well, In and Out is a west coast thing...

Steak and Shake is NO comparison.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have never heard of an In and Out lol. But thank you! Makes me hungry lol


No way! You live in California and haven't had In&out yet? You have to try it eventually. Best cheeseburgers and fries ever.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, well, In and Out is a west coast thing...
> 
> Steak and Shake is NO comparison.


I'm on the West Coast....never been very far south though. Never been past Humboldt county actually.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

I want a cheesburger now.. I'm too high and too paranoid of being pulled over by cops to go to McDonalds though.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Hhehehe I love it when they try to make me choke by putting a fat dab on the healthstone, but I just look at em and take it like a champ ;P


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

Wth is a dab?


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hhehehe I love it when they try to make me choke by putting a fat dab on the healthstone, but I just look at em and take it like a champ ;P


Heh heh...that sounds dirty


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wth is a dab?


A dab of oil or wax is like a hit or bong toke of melted tricomes lol effectivley, made outta either trim or buds and butane or sometimes iso aka alcohol and you work it into wax or oil with heat and ya you make oil  and girl you def need to try In and out lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wth is a dab?


Seriously? lol...I dab with BHO, glass rod, titanium nail.

A dab is a portion of hash oil


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I want a cheesburger now.. I'm too high and too paranoid of being pulled over by cops to go to McDonalds though.


get some fat friends and walk through the drive through


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Wth is a dab?


It's easier just to show a vid. I'm too baked to explain it right now. lol. [video=youtube;dRnM8xVQlg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRnM8xVQlg8[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

EROsain said:


> get some fat friends and walk through the drive through


You can't. They won't let you lol. Something about getting robbed, which I don't understand why i would be any easier to do through the window than walking in, but whatever. I know cuz I used to have this gf and her big claim to fame was that she was the shift manager at Taco Bell right off the bat (instead of having to start as a cashier and work her way up lol) But she was like Eeyore. In fact I used to call her Eeyore. Everything was so sad. Even when it was super happy. I hate that. Downers.


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...In and Out



U guys type way 2 fast lol ummm ditto  But A&W HAS AWESOME mini sirloin burgers, mmm i actualy eat meat now, thanks Matt rflmao ya Mr vegan got me to eat meat , go figure lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Man...now I wanna take some dabs


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Hahahahaha I had one friend I called her Debbie the Downer lmfao


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> U guys type way 2 fast lol ummm ditto  But A&W HAS AWESOME mini sirloin burgers, mmm i actualy eat meat now, thanks Matt rflmao ya Mr vegan got me to eat meat , go figure lol


Funny, I'm trying to not eat beef anymore...But the only time I went to A&W was on the way back from Vegas, and when my girlfriend asked me what I wanted, I was comatose stoned, so I just said "5 root beer floats please!", Hmm... Turns out I get pretty full after 2


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> U guys type way 2 fast lol ummm ditto  But A&W HAS AWESOME mini sirloin burgers, mmm i actualy eat meat now, thanks Matt rflmao ya Mr vegan got me to eat meat , go figure lol


Yeah go meat I LOVE meat hahahaha !!! It is amazing what we girls do to better ourselves after we go through stuff huh ?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

I have known one vegan in my whole life. Idk where people get the discipline to do that. I could not eat kelp 24-7. That's just...it's just too much. But you know, kudos to those who do that.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Man...now I wanna take some dabs


I love them, truely medicine that works  I think I need one right now too hehehe !!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have known one vegan in my whole life. Idk where people get the discipline to do that. I could not eat kelp 24-7. That's just...it's just too much. But you know, kudos to those who do that.


UGGGG no kudos your suppose to eat meat, I mean they can do it if they want, but I think they are making their own lifestyle choice for sure lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> UGGGG no kudos your suppose to eat meat, I mean they can do it if they want, but I think they are making their own lifestyle choice for sure lol


Well my friend, I know she did it for her love of animals. She'd literally get ill if we were eating at a restaurant or something and I had meat on my plate. But I loved her anyway lol.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Man...now I wanna take some dabs





konagirl420 said:


> I love them, truely medicine that works  I think I need one right now too hehehe !!!!


Yeah! Dabs are the best!


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I love them, truely medicine that works  I think I need one right now too hehehe !!!!


Mmm...Just did...made me cough


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Yeah! Dabs are the best!


Dude, even harder to take dabs with one hand!


----------



## april (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...Just did...made me cough


Sometimes u just gotta cough to get off.... Get some juice muffin, I like apple mmmm Cali had amazing apple juice, ok maybe it was the round apple shaped bottle that sucked me in but whatever lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

See...I'm pissed because I haven't taken dabs in FOREVER...Because my oil setup is FILTHY...but this fucking thread made me do it...filthy I tells ya, filthy...

[video=youtube;cWvZSJHAKeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWvZSJHAKeY[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Aww I wanted to see meta hit a dab so that I could be happy for him.. but it's a private vid .


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Aww...I'll do another one in your honor, with a clean done this time...Took me literally 30 seconds to heat it with the torch and wipe it clean...lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Ha...Did another, still coughed...Did the dabs effectively kill the activity in theis thread tonight? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 19, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Ha...Did another, still coughed...Did the dabs effectively kill the activity in theis thread tonight? lol


Honestly, I have nothing funny or important to say .. Though I am happy that you're well medicated.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, fucking lit now....And I'd been smoking bowls for hours since I got off work, but I'm elevated for sure because of the dabs. I need to run some more weed into BHO soon, only 7 or 8 good dabs left in the dish.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

Personally I like skinny chicks. Who wants to be seen with a 100 lb whale


----------



## EROsain (May 19, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You can't. They won't let you lol.* Something about getting robbed*, which I don't understand why i would be any easier to do through the window than walking in, but whatever. I know cuz I used to have this gf and her big claim to fame was that she was the shift manager at Taco Bell right off the bat (instead of having to start as a cashier and work her way up lol) But she was like Eeyore. In fact I used to call her Eeyore. Everything was so sad. Even when it was super happy. I hate that. Downers.




Hahaha fast food mentality 


Btw had to google Eeyore -_-


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

april said:


> Yes pity, girl needs to eat a fucking sandwich, jesus her recent pics were scary, and i pity her for my own reason, i know well knew her quite well until she betrayed my trust. I also pity her because i can, but i respect and luv her as a person, but her choices have been shitty, why sugar coat it lol, aww i know why she takes off her clothes, lol silly men, say what u want i know what me and other WOMEN have said to her in private b4 public never helps, or sinks in, even when she begs, asks for "help" so ya a few ladies get annoyed of her constant pic posting, this is not FB, a few ok but whoa, g-string pics and all, like whoa girl , so wrong, would she walk around in a gstring? why post it? yuck, ya u guys sure luv her brain eh lol, bunch of horn dogs lost their bones lol


hey april id like to see you in a g string wen can i see that?


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

hey a womens body is one of the most butiful things is she want to show thats on her.. else were but know im gona bug you april


----------



## obijohn (May 19, 2012)

I'm disappointed. I came in here for lace and frills and none to be found 

By the way, I never heard the term dab before, a regional thing maybe? And what ever happened to xkuroi anyway? She leave or what happened?


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

thump easy said:


> hey a womens body is one of the most butiful things is she want to show thats on her.. else were but know im gona bug you april


I love to decipher your posts thumper you are an epic guy hahaha 

Now for those hot pictures...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 19, 2012)

I'd like to see April in a g string too kinda sad the pics I saw weren't her. Oh well... April you know what to do... Get it while the crowd is looking


----------



## thump easy (May 19, 2012)

he he he i forget that people dont talk thumper sorry


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

thump easy said:


> he he he i forget that people dont talk thumper sorry


im learning
the key to it is not to think about it too much 
and sound out the mispelled words


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> im learning
> the key to it is not to think about it too much
> and sound out the mispelled words


Yah just gotta focus on the context and his character, I always know what he means


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 20, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Funny, I'm trying to not eat beef anymore...But the only time I went to A&W was on the way back from Vegas, and when my girlfriend asked me what I wanted, I was comatose stoned, so I just said "5 root beer floats please!", Hmm... Turns out I get pretty full after 2


Beef is an important source of B-12 (essential) and iron. The better route imo is to only eat organic grassfed beef which actually contains healthy fats and is not bad for you at all. The grainfed beef has bad omega 3 to 6 ratios and why beef gets a bad rap. The girls are always bleeding out iron, so it's good to eat healthy red meat to replenish. Actually ostrich is a great substitute as it contains about 3x as much iron as even beef and is extremely lean while not tasting gamey or weird whatsoever. Sorry for the random comment, but it's just a passion of mine to study nutrition and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Beef is an important source of B-12 (essential) and iron. The better route imo is to only eat organic grassfed beef which actually contains healthy fats and is not bad for you at all. The grainfed beef has bad omega 3 to 6 ratios and why beef gets a bad rap. The girls are always bleeding out iron, so it's good to eat healthy red meat to replenish. Actually ostrich is a great substitute as it contains about 3x as much iron as even beef and is extremely lean while not tasting gamey or weird whatsoever. Sorry for the random comment, but it's just a passion of mine to study nutrition and I couldn't resist.


I know what your saying to be true man, I have a friend who is also pretty into nutrition. He warned me and said that most people in cities are B12 defficient cos its synthesized from sunlight and we just don`t get enough of that... He says the amount in multivits is not enough either


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 20, 2012)

Most of you didn't seem interested when I posted outfits, pictures of other people or started a discussion on 17-1800's art and tailoring. I've posted my face, family photos, my cooking, artwork, costumes, music and tattoo design/craft for sale but if you missed it, you missed it; you may have also missed the fact I haven't posted a panty pic in months.

I'm not even sure if I should post about weed being told I shouldn't 'act like a veteran'. Well, I suppose I shouldn't.

Hephaestus, I don't know if a knee length dress, jeans and a hoodie, all in one pyjamas or panda sweaters are slutty but I'll refrain from such anyway.

I couldn't help it but I'd hoped it didn't have to be like this and it's not all down to me. I'm sorry but I never once denied I'm beneath you so don't worry..

I haven't been on due to personal reasons like I said before but some people missed that too. There are things and people I have to hold together in my real life, too.

now people are complaining about the lack of lace and frills? Yes I have a few new pairs but I won't risk that. I went to the museum, was part of the exhibit. No panties.


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

^ Oooo Oooo you lot look like a freaky bunch!!  

That arch looks amazing!! I have been to that museum and smoked a J in front of it tehehhe


----------



## KushXOJ (May 20, 2012)

Looks like everybody had a great time  
Glad you've been enjoying yourself Kuroi


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 20, 2012)

Tenner said:


> I know what your saying to be true man, I have a friend who is also pretty into nutrition. He warned me and said that most people in cities are B12 defficient cos its synthesized from sunlight and we just don`t get enough of that... He says the amount in multivits is not enough either


Actually, thats Vitamin D, but you still have the point... I'm lucky enough to live in Hawaii so I get enough I guess..  Sorry, randomly followed Kona in here when I was trying to rep her 
Hey Kuroi, I always meet you in random threads, love the pics you posted


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 20, 2012)

Tenner said:


> ^ Oooo Oooo you lot look like a freaky bunch!!
> 
> That arch looks amazing!! I have been to that museum and smoked a J in front of it tehehhe


It is impressive and it astounds me every time I visit the amount of meticulous detail and hours of work that hav gone into something that is 'just' a building. The tearoom is amazing with crystal chandeliers and a place I like to go perform piano. Let me know if you should visit again, Tenner; I smoke a few joints in there before enjoying the jewelery exhibit.//



KushXOJ said:


> Looks like everybody had a great time
> Glad you've been enjoying yourself Kuroi


Indeed they did. Many cookies were shared. Thankyou-it was great taking time out from other things.



Trichy Bastard said:


> Actually, thats Vitamin D, but you still have the point... I'm lucky enough to live in Hawaii so I get enough I guess..  Sorry, randomly followed Kona in here when I was trying to rep her
> Hey Kuroi, I always meet you in random threads, love the pics you posted


Glad you enjoyed them xx Hey there, that's fine, you're welcome in here and so is Kona who owns a matching skirt and needs to post it here.. It's cool thatgor live in Hawaii. It might be hazardous being volcanic but the cultural diversity interests me. Hula is a beautiful storytelling medium, I'm looking into polynesian tattoos and how to read them and the influence of Japan on the island is a bonus. That and the women are hot. 

Sorry for sounding grouchy by the way.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 20, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Most of you didn't seem interested when I posted outfits, pictures of other people or started a discussion on 17-1800's art and tailoring. I've posted my face, family photos, my cooking, artwork, costumes, music and tattoo design/craft for sale but if you missed it, you missed it; you may have also missed the fact I haven't posted a panty pic in months.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I should post about weed being told I shouldn't 'act like a veteran'. Well, I suppose I shouldn't.
> 
> ...


I remember your art and tailoring discussion and I was part of it because I liked it .. Does it really matter if others are interested? Sometimes I say shit and nobody says anything back cuz they don't give a damn lol. And yeah you haven't posted a pic in months, but the pic you did post will be plastered all over the internet for years. 

You're not sure if some of the things you wore were slutty? I've seen the rim of your butt several times dude.. I've seen you wear things that would definitely be considered "sexy" just to please old dudes.. Slutty is a rude word because I know you're not a slut.. so let me change it to dirty .. no longer slutty. 

Waint.. what? You're not beneath me kuroi.. if anything, people seem to love you meaning you're superior. Did I say you were beneath me? If I did I'm seriously sorry and I must have either been drunk or on xanax.. or both. 


I like your museum pics btw. .


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 20, 2012)

WOW a whole flock of BoPeep's, I just don't get out enough LOL, so this must be a gathering but whats it called and how do they all know where to show up, they got clubs. I bet it's a lot of work dressing up like that and cost $$. Would it be considered rude to show up and take pix of just look at all the outfits, they would likely call the cops with my luck. Some great detail in the outfits, I wonder if you made bongs and dressed them like that if they would sell? I went shopping yesterday and bought 3 pair of Ed Hardy what do you think? I don't want to take pictures with them on as I don't want to scare anyone LOL...

My wife thinks I'm crazy to spend 50$ a pair but I never knew they could make you feel so fresh and light, little more swagger in my step, if I ever get hit by a bus and wind up in the Hospital dying at least I know they will say But he had cool underwear, LOL little will they know the credit all goes to you for your fashion lessons, I think the wife is starting to like them...


I like the Black Asian one best than the grey Tiger, no more 3 packs of underwear for me...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 20, 2012)

So no guys have outfits to go with the ladies, is this just a young girl thing, run away run away as fast as I can ??? I just don't really know what all the dressing up is about, but I just makes me feel uncomfortable asking questions about what looks like young ladies, if there is a mom or 2 in there than I would feel better and would bring my wife to protect me LOL I have seen Pix you posted before and even some here and there but most were in Japan as I guess it's big there or am I mixing it up with Amie (sp?)

I like the black outfit/pink background, it has U written all over it, don't u think... kind of like your red one...

WOW did you see the shoes on the first girl in the pix where they are all lined up?


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 20, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Forgive continuity errors in the time I've posted this. The topic may have changed since.



Hepheastus420 said:


> I remember your art and tailoring discussion and I was part of it because I liked it .. Does it really matter if others are interested? Sometimes I say shit and nobody says anything back cuz they don't give a damn lol. And yeah you haven't posted a pic in months, but the pic you did post will be plastered all over the internet for years.
> 
> You're not sure if some of the things you wore were slutty? I've seen the rim of your butt several times dude.. I've seen you wear things that would definitely be considered "sexy" just to please old dudes.. Slutty is a rude word because I know you're not a slut.. so let me change it to dirty .. no longer slutty.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, not everything I said was directly aimed at you. But apart from the underwear I was posting accesories and everyday outfits, asking about other people's personal style. Unless I was actually in underwear, you would not have seen the rim of my butt; I don't even wear shorts with my bare legs showing when it's 100F out. What I will admit to is having the little cleavage I do have showing once or twice. My bad. You've heard it enough times before though- I took the shame/repression over my own body/sexuality and went from one extreme to the other. That's me. I guess some people are destined to fail.Thankyou for revoking the comment anyway 

x



woodsmaneh! said:


> WOW a whole flock of BoPeep's, I just don't get out enough LOL, so this must be a gathering but whats it called and how do they all know where to show up, they got clubs. I bet it's a lot of work dressing up like that and cost $$. Would it be considered rude to show up and take pix of just look at all the outfits, they would likely call the cops with my luck. Some great detail in the outfits, I wonder if you made bongs and dressed them like that if they would sell? I went shopping yesterday and bought 3 pair of Ed Hardy what do you think? I don't want to take pictures with them on as I don't want to scare anyone LOL...
> 
> My wife thinks I'm crazy to spend 50$ a pair but I never knew they could make you feel so fresh and light, little more swagger in my step, if I ever get hit by a bus and wind up in the Hospital dying at least I know they will say But he had cool underwear, LOL little will they know the credit all goes to you for your fashion lessons, I think the wife is starting to like them...
> 
> ...


Hi Woodsmaneh, you really seem to get the original vibe of this thread. The gathering tend to start out on Facebook as it's easy to send mass invitations with a map, photos and discussion board with RSVP for questions about how/where to meet, or for people to organise travelling as a group. Lolita/Japanese culture forums and groups on other social networking sites would spread the word. This gathering was set up to coincide with V and A's 'Kitty and the Bulldog' (Hello Ktty meets British Bulldog) exhibition. It was only a matter of time, with their Aesthetic Movement exhibit Hinton at how much Britain an Japan have influenced and obsessed over eachother.

Those are really cool; I'm glad they make you feel confident and comfortable- thats exactly how nice new (man) panties should make you feel. TJ Maxx often have Ed Hardy at cut price by the way. It depends on which sub style you were or how into it you are. The label crazy girls will spend $400 on a dress or branded panier/petticoat, some will find what they want in markets/ebay/vintage/thrift stores or make their own stuff on the cheap. Don't be so hard on yourself lol. I like the middle ones the best- very intricate. I've done a little research myself but you'll have to fully explain/compare for me all the varying seam patterns on men's underwear. 



woodsmaneh! said:


> So no guys have outfits to go with the ladies, is this just a young girl thing, run away run away as fast as I can ??? I just don't really know what all the dressing up is about, but I just makes me feel uncomfortable asking questions about what looks like young ladies, if there is a mom or 2 in there than I would feel better and would bring my wife to protect me LOL I have seen Pix you posted before and even some here and there but most were in Japan as I guess it's big there or am I mixing it up with Amie (sp?)
> 
> I like the black outfit/pink background, it has U written all over it, don't u think... kind of like your red one...
> 
> WOW did you see the shoes on the first girl in the pix where they are all lined up?


 Yeah, there are some crazy articles of footwear I wouldn't try even with my height, but if they pull it off, all good for them. I think the girl with flowers in her hair looks lovel and her piercings add an interesting juxtaposition. 

You wouldn't look too bad in there as long as you approach respectfully, ask politely or just pop in if they are striking a pose. There were a number of professional male photographers but none did any leering or looking up skirts. There were guys, women with their kids and older ladies in more mature styles like aristocrat/classic Lolita. The crazy looking bright stuff is Sweet Lolita, which can cross over with Decora, involving lots of toys, accesories and diamanté stuck on everything. I'm not into the fakery, but it can look amazing done well in an artistic sense. Alot of these girls see Lolita as a lifestyle and bake cakes, sew and have tea parties etc, researching their labels, some literally dress up as a piece of living art to be displayed for such occasions only. Women in their 30s plus tend to look good in classic Lolita. Someone as conscientious as you would be most welcome even amongst the young ones.

No, none of my pictures are taken in Japan, only in parks, conventions, the farm, Berlin or Trinidad, but ifyou know someone here who posts cool outfits in Japan, do bring them here or something..

For now, bye.[/FONT]


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 20, 2012)

*

I've done a little research myself but you'll have to fully explain/compare for me all the varying seam patterns on men's underwear. 


​




*Well some men like to be held firm, briefs and some like to swing free boxers. The seams are there to form a cup to hold you and some like mine have an exit on the front (fly) so no need to remove your pants to pee, one of the perks of being a man, who drinks beer.

Interesting comment on the British/Asia mutual admiration parallel, do they teach you this in school or is this from you first hand experiences? You sound like ether a history or Fashion Major LOL you never fail to amaze me with how intelligent you are for being so young. You going to design clothes or teach?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 21, 2012)

Hi Little Wolf,
Glad to see you are back. What happened to your avatar ? I hope you are doing well !


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what's worse the tacky tiger print or the fact it's ed hardy. Not hating I know some like it


----------



## konagirl420 (May 22, 2012)

Some girls like the fact that their guys think about what they wear


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

Hi Kona,
What are YOU wearing. lol ??
I am wearing a smile


----------



## konagirl420 (May 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hi Kona,What are YOU wearing. lol ??I am wearing a smile


Hey Gyro I am def wearing a smile and my really cute brand new size one jeans also!! Yaya my fours kept falling off my ass hahahaha


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

Sweet !!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

i second that sweet!


----------



## konagirl420 (May 22, 2012)

Hehehe ya lol but it did get quite annoying after a while when tryin to walk around his parents house and having to constantly check that my pants and my thong were the same level and no piece of my under wear was hanging out hahaha lmfao


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

I can picture it now !!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

Kona , thanks for the best visual of the month  


Ill brb .... something has come up LOL


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Some girls like the fact that their guys think about what they wear


Oh I can appreciate that. I'm just saying if you combined them with an Hawaiian shirt you could probably cause someone a migraine. I'm not saying they're loud but if a bus was ever gonna hit him it'd probably be caused by the sheer deafening noise around the perimeter of them.


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Finaly!!! Got me some hard dick tonight, fuck he was fantastic.

And kona thongs are the worst thing to wear daily, so not needed at his parents place girl, get some american eagle undies, like an ass bra  I proudly fill in my size 00 pants lol, i wish i was bigger as the normal ladies drop to my size lol Careful girls ass and tits always shrink first, trust me, i went from 120lbs C cup down to 98lbs A cup, so not worth it, men like curves, not a stick. Fuck His stick was big rflmao, I luv when a man makes it his mission to make u walk funny  Bongs, toast and bed, what a great night.


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I'm not sure what's worse the tacky tiger print or the fact it's ed hardy. Not hating I know some like it


Depends who's in them if i like em, just like any other piece of clothing, some can rock it while others just fail, find ur style i say


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

congrats on the cock April lol 

and hats off to girls with real boobs ... no matter what letter they are


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Finaly!!! Got me some hard dick tonight, fuck he was fantastic.
> 
> And kona thongs are the worst thing to wear daily, so not needed at his parents place girl, get some american eagle undies, like an ass bra  I proudly fill in my size 00 pants lol, i wish i was bigger as the normal ladies drop to my size lol Careful girls ass and tits always shrink first, trust me, i went from 120lbs C cup down to 98lbs A cup, so not worth it, men like curves, not a stick. Fuck His stick was big rflmao, I luv when a man makes it his mission to make u walk funny  Bongs, toast and bed, what a great night.



Fuckin' A right !!!
You go girl !!!


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Hehehheehe well... see I used to live in Hawaii so um.... Not sure if that argument works with me hahahha plus my siezures give me migraines and a bunch of other things due to past brain injuries which is actually why I grow medical marijuana


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

This thread is on fire tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> congrats on the cock April lol
> 
> and hats off to girls with real boobs ... no matter what letter they are


Hey they wont sag  And more than a handfull is a waste lol Thanks man i needed it, it's been far 2 long since a man has attempted to destroy my sweet honey pot, he did well, very well..... But I always want more, tomorrow is another day i guess.

It's nice leaving after sex and cuddles, going home to crash alone, fuck i missed the single life


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> This thread is on fire tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's safe to say "April" is officialy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muhahahaha beware single men, i want PENIS lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 23, 2012)

Weird. my single life involves turkey dinosaurs for dinner and then a wank over the catalogue girls. I think I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Hey they wont sag  And more than a handfull is a waste lol Thanks man i needed it, it's been far 2 long since a man has attempted to destroy my sweet honey pot, he did well, very well..... But I always want more, tomorrow is another day i guess.
> 
> It's nice leaving after sex and cuddles, going home to crash alone, fuck i missed the single life


bit tits are nice and all .. but the small ones are more performance built lol 

See now you know why i dont settle down lol ... random porno sex just cannot be beaten!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Hey they wont sag  And more than a handfull is a waste lol Thanks man i needed it, it's been far 2 long since a man has attempted to destroy my sweet honey pot, he did well, very well..... But I always want more, tomorrow is another day i guess.
> 
> It's nice leaving after sex and cuddles, going home to crash alone, fuck i missed the single life


Damn. You leave after sex ????
I think I love you April !!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> It's safe to say "April" is officialy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muhahahaha beware single men, i want PENIS lol


 ill take away some pep from yur step


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> It's safe to say "April" is officialy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muhahahaha beware single men, i want PENIS lol


These were my exact words one year ago when I stepped foot onto Hawaii hahahha


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Weird. my single life involves turkey dinosaurs for dinner and then a wank over the catalogue girls. I think I'm doing it wrong


LOL did u get off? if so ur doing ok.


Dizzle Frost said:


> bit tits are nice and all .. but the small ones are more performance built lol
> 
> See now you know why i dont settle down lol ... random porno sex just cannot be beaten!


I made my own porn thank u, I enjoy watching a man blow his load, the few seconds b4 it happens are the best lol I tried to stop him so i could also cum, but he's a real man, he didn't let me and made me cum, lol fucking brilliant he is . 


Gyroscope said:


> Damn. You leave after sex ????
> I think I love you April !!!



LOL well twice now he asked me to sleep over, but i left both times  He seemed confuse when i said "thank u but i should go home" gave him a quick kiss and left without turning back hehehe, Fuck i luv when a man yells "text me please" hehehehe

Especialy when handsome and dynamite to talk with and get drilled by


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Finaly!!! Got me some hard dick tonight, fuck he was fantastic.
> 
> And kona thongs are the worst thing to wear daily, so not needed at his parents place girl, get some american eagle undies, like an ass bra  I proudly fill in my size 00 pants lol, i wish i was bigger as the normal ladies drop to my size lol Careful girls ass and tits always shrink first, trust me, i went from 120lbs C cup down to 98lbs A cup, so not worth it, men like curves, not a stick. Fuck His stick was big rflmao, I luv when a man makes it his mission to make u walk funny  Bongs, toast and bed, what a great night.


Haha it was laundry day hehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

i got a small library of home sextapes ... have you ever watched one with someone you didnt make it with >? one girl wanted to watch one so we did, was weerd but she got pretty kinky tryin to outdo the girl on the tape 

now yur single April , you need to find the edible gems lol


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Oh ya and nice job !! It always nice when you get one that knows what they are doing 


Edit talking to April about getting good dick hahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh ya and nice job !! It always nice when you get one that knows what they are doing


 Thanks Kona, it never gets old hearing that


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Question 4 kona:

Does it make u horny when a guy pulls ur thong aside and does u like that? 
Also for some reason i enjoy pant sex, what i mean is when the guy just pulls his pork sword thru the zipper hole, like a denim glory hole i guess lol, wait now i'm talking about the things i like lol

LOL I need round 2, fuck i should have slept over, but then i would miss all of u 

"AHEM" men do this


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Zipper hole sex is no joke. That shit hurts.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Question 4 kona:
> 
> Does it make u horny when a guy pulls ur thong aside and does u like that?
> Also for some reason i enjoy pant sex, what i mean is when the guy just pulls his pork sword thru the zipper hole, like a denim glory hole i guess lol, wait now i'm talking about the things i like lol
> ...


i pull the thong to the side or i use my teeth when im down there .... as far the hangin the cock outa the fly ... NOGO , way to much damage to the under shaft region ... once chafed twice shy LOL


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Hahahaha um ya I def get uh is this a test hahaha no lol but ya I like all the normal things maybe even some semi kinky things depending on what that is considered lmfao but yes to your question and my bf likes them too


----------



## brandon727272 (May 23, 2012)

lol I love this thread! GOOOO April!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2012)

Seems to me April is one of the bigger hypocrites around....

One minute you're slagging someone off for being "pay attention to me i have low self esteem" and the next she is ranting away about how she likes to get her hole destroyed and her sex habits and such. Seems like a slut trying to get attention through the medium of dirty talking. Just saying it how i see it


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys like it when girls talk dirty hehehe, I mean it is a delicate balance when we are single we are just trying to find good guys with good dick that can keep up with us and then we are called sluts cause we know what we like well that's fine a am lucky for now I am just my boyfriends slut and when April finds a good man I have no doubt she will make him happy too !! Until then guys will just just keep trying hehehe


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

All in favor of April keeping her sex stories to herself say "I".
Nobody ? 
Oh one person ?
Gtfo and shut the door behind you !
You're the only one complaining


----------



## tip top toker (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hey guys like it when girls talk dirty hehehe, I mean it is a delicate balance when we are single we are just trying to find good guys with good dick that can keep up with us and then we are called sluts cause we know what we like well that's fine a am lucky for now I am just my boyfriends slut and when April finds a good man I have no doubt she will make him happy too !! Until then guys will just just keep trying hehehe


I am not stating what men do or no not enjoy. I am stating what a hypocrite she is 



> ENOUGH with the " pay attention to me i have low self esteem , so i'm half nude" pics





> I enjoy watching a man blow his load, the few seconds b4 it happens are the best lol I tried to stop him so i could also cum, but he's a real man, he didn't let me and made me cum, lol fucking brilliant he is .


April; is dirty talking to get male attention and well, sounds like a complete slut. 

Or here's another example



> g-string pics and all, like whoa girl , so wrong, would she walk around in a gstring? why post it?


I highly doubt april walks around town talking about how she likes to see men cum and have her hole smashed in. April states such things because it get's her male attention. Attention seeking.

Hypocrite...


----------



## brandon727272 (May 23, 2012)

It's the great intranet, this is a place where people can vent whatever they feel with little chance at real repercussions. As Kush said before, if you don't like what you're reading in this thread an think some person online is a hyprocrite just gtfo and move on, don't rock the boat lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 23, 2012)

Mmmm hole smashed in


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

wow...........


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Mmmm hole smashed in


This guy has it all solved, I dig you man


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> It's safe to say "April" is officialy back!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muhahahaha beware single men, i want PENIS lol


Watch out for STD's.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I am not stating what men do or no not enjoy. I am stating what a hypocrite she is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legitimate point IMO.. He's not telling her to stop, he's just saying she's being hypocritical. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

Imo April annoys me more than Urca and that says ALOT!


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Seems to me April is one of the bigger hypocrites around....
> 
> One minute you're slagging someone off for being "pay attention to me i have low self esteem" and the next she is ranting away about how she likes to get her hole destroyed and her sex habits and such. Seems like a slut trying to get attention through the medium of dirty talking. Just saying it how i see it


Listen Mr Grumpy pants, I aint no slut, u don't know shit about me, heaven forbid i have some fun, and yes I let my self verbally go, SO WHAT, seems ur the only one complaining  easy solution, read another thread if my vulgar skanky words offend ur precious eyes. If i was a slut I would not be this excited about a fucking penis, use logic instead of ur silly ego, jesus talk about fail lol. See i really am back hahahahaha

So u think it's ok for a young women who complains about being raped and used by men to post partially nude pics, ya again luv ur logic. Sorry i'm not ugly and i know it, i don't get jealous easily over looks, lol please u clearly just wanted to try are rip on me, but u just come off sounding like the pork swords i crave so bad, ya i lik dick, deal with it.


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> Imo April annoys me more than Urca and that says ALOT!




Awww am i suppose to cry? rflmao regardless i respect u


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

i think its hilarious the double standard in which a guy can talk about bangin some pussy, and everyone goes "hell yeah"...

but when a girl talks about fucking its all like.... "oh noes"... "she must be a slut"...

just plain stupid...


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

april
Naughty T&T moderator  lol ummm ya i am just that......


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

LOL and for that matter... its also stupid that guys get "upset" at _women_ for "knowing what _they _want" versus them "pretending to be passive and stupid"

so that way "men" can tell them what "they" want...

again its just stupid...

and apparently we havent evolved enough from the "dominating" "alpha" "herd the female" mentality yet either... 

im a guy... but i see this stupid human/animalistic behaviour all the time and its just damn repressively archaic and just plain stupid...


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

I never said anything about being a slut. Just irritating as fuck. although they bash men and try and shit on younger more attractive women constantly you might think they'd hold them selves to higher standards. See tip tops views on being a hypocrite.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> I never said anything about being a slut. Just irritating as fuck. although they bash men and try and shit on younger more attractive women constantly you might think they'd hold them selves to higher standards. See tip tops views on being a hypocrite.


well women too have the innate desire to have themselves "stand out" amongst the rest of the females... that way they stand as being the "dominant" and most "attractive" potential mate as well...

why... did you think that women just like to fight and argue/and or make the other one look bad and bicker against eachother just for fun...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

and p.s. how the fuck did you get that many bars of rep with only 42 posts???

just curious...


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

Lol touche good sir. And i dunno but if i had to guess I'd say I'm proly one hell of beast mode boss haha


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> well women too have the innate desire to have themselves "stand out" amongst the rest of the females... that way they stand as being the "dominant" and most "attractive" potential mate as well...
> 
> why... did you think that women just like to fight and argue/and or make the other one look bad and bicker against eachother just for fun...



Mabe 1% of the drama on this site is caused my women, people who enjoy looking at kuroi nude are just bitter with me, meh c'est la vie as a mod lol I don't fight or argue, just say what i feel, regardless of what we women say men find a reason to bitch lol so all that matters is that i am true to myself, i am me, and yes i am like this in person, i'm a lady but i enjoy life and my sexuality, more people should try this.


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

just realized i have more bars than ya lol. But imo women should set themselves apart by being better not lowering the competition. You should be better not appear better and that goes for every person.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

is this when i'm supposed to start posting pictures of my penis?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> Mabe 1% of the drama on this site is caused my women, people who enjoy looking at kuroi nude are just bitter with me, meh c'est la vie as a mod lol I don't fight or argue, just say what i feel, regardless of what we women say men find a reason to bitch lol so all that matters is that i am to myself, i am me, and yes i am like this in person, i'm a lady but i enjoy life and my sexuality, more people should try this.





its so true... if people would just enjoy "just being themselves" and stop with the "whatever stigma" that is so "repressive" about sex... 

and it really becomes stupid when it becomes such a "competitive" subject...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is this when i'm supposed to start posting pictures of my penis?



again buck... you do have some great wit... LOL


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is this when i'm supposed to start posting pictures of my penis?


Only if my screen name is on that bad boy.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is this when i'm supposed to start posting pictures of my penis?


Hehehe or you could just wait for other people to post it for you


----------



## Carne Seca (May 23, 2012)

I hope your camera can do macros, UB.


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> just realized i have more bars than ya lol. But imo women should set themselves apart by being better not lowering the competition. You should be better not appear better and that goes for every person.


I agree with this, but i dislike sheeple who don't make their own opinons, bahhhhh

Again if this is about miss kuroi, most of u don't see the stuff i delete, she can play hurt puppy all she wants "butt" it does not excuse her actions, and u guys have the balls to call me a slut while trying to "defend her" please in real life she is the one u guys would be ripping on, not me lol. So funny but please continue, i'm ejoying this lovely discussion.....

I never made this about ego's, u guys did lol, kona and i were chatting and so were the guys, u 2 created the drama rflmao


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> is this when i'm supposed to start posting pictures of my penis?


Go back to new cyber lover buck...... hugs lol


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 23, 2012)

I guess guys are afraid of girls who speak their mind... I find it kind of refreshing... I like girls who are funnier and smarter and more successful than me, and I know that's not the norm, I'm not intimidated, but I like to look up to and respect someone I might date. Then again I haven't found one yet that I am attracted to physically so the search continues...


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Awww Tb keep looking !!!


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I guess guys are afraid of girls who speak their mind... I find it kind of refreshing... I like girls who are funnier and smarter and more successful than me, and I know that's not the norm, I'm not intimidated, but I like to look up to and respect someone I might date. Then again I haven't found one yet that I am attracted to physically so the search continues...



TRY a dating site, i signed up recently and got 64 messages the first day !!!!! shopping for a lover/partner/best friend can be fun.
Some men dislike that i know what i like and im not afraid to go for it, lol i just think they make it easier for me to recognize the good ones  lol thank u


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

This is exactly why I, and I only speak for my self, find you so dam annoyin, I never said anything about Kuroi or you in my prev. Post just exchanging words with canno but somehow you feel the need to defend yourself while belittling Kuroi at the same time.i never defended her actions or called you a slut yet somehow me and somebody else made it about egos and caused drama. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (May 23, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> Only if my screen name is on that bad boy.


reading that made me blow. give me an hour for the refractory period.


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

I myself tb look for a mate equal to me not one I'm better than or that's better than me just one that fits the other half if my puzzle price perfectly


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> reading that made me blow. give me an hour for the refractory period.


 Haha made me chuckle usual


----------



## EROsain (May 23, 2012)

wow this uncle loves to show dem nude pix  should i be worried ????


----------



## Breezy mL (May 23, 2012)

Just broke 50 posts BooYah!!


----------



## EROsain (May 23, 2012)

some one should give this dude a cookie  hope you got a pie for that rep :lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> i think its hilarious the double standard in which a guy can talk about bangin some pussy, and everyone goes "hell yeah"...
> 
> but when a girl talks about fucking its all like.... "oh noes"... "she must be a slut"...
> 
> just plain stupid...


Well I think most guys are pigs, so I get to call certain girls pigs too .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> I agree with this, but i dislike sheeple who don't make their own opinons, bahhhhh
> 
> Again if this is about miss kuroi, most of u don't see the stuff i delete, she can play hurt puppy all she wants "butt" it does not excuse her actions, and u guys have the balls to call me a slut while trying to "defend her" please in real life she is the one u guys would be ripping on, not me lol. So funny but please continue, i'm ejoying this lovely discussion.....
> 
> I never made this about ego's, u guys did lol, kona and i were chatting and so were the guys, u 2 created the drama rflmao


She's right, she didn't make this about egos, the girl just loves dick. Why call kuroi a slut just because others are calling you a slut? Kuroi isn't the one always talking about dick lol. Though I do think she's on the dirty side too.. 

Why am I even talking about this? this is the internet, supposed to be fun ha.


----------



## EROsain (May 23, 2012)

there is no more double standards i don't think , chicks have the power these days, they be using dudes left and right , that slut bit is all in your heads ,


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> I myself tb look for a mate equal to me not one I'm better than or that's better than me just one that fits the other half if my puzzle price perfectly


You're cool, +rep for you . Honest guy.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Point is don't be upset about girls talking about dick lmfao  hahahahaha


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> She's right, she didn't make this about egos, the girl just loves dick. Why call kuroi a slut just because others are calling you a slut? Kuroi isn't the one always talking about dick lol. Though I do think she's on the dirty side too..
> 
> Why am I even talking about this? this is the internet, supposed to be fun ha.




I never called her a slut, said others might  No she never talks about penis, and i never say muffin  I have no issue with her, but i'm not her friend either. I'm just responding to what people say, then i watch them back talk thinking dumb ass u wrote what u said lol "shakes head"

I'm having fun, why are u not?


----------



## april (May 23, 2012)

EROsain said:


> there is no more double standards i don't think , chicks have the power these days, they be using dudes left and right , that slut bit is all in your heads ,


Ur not using a guy if he blows his load, u both win  A slut is using sex to get things from men, i just want them and their dick, i got a job thank u


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

april said:


> I never called her a slut, said others might  No she never talks about penis, and i never say muffin  I have no issue with her, but i'm not her friend either. I'm just responding to what people say, then i watch them back talk thinking dumb ass u wrote what u said lol "shakes head"
> 
> I'm having fun, why are u not?


You sure as hell threw her under the bus. She doesn't talk as dirty as you, I'm sure you won't deny that. If you don't have an issue with her and you're not her friend, just don't talk about her. 

And no muffin, I'm not having fun.. well not in this thread at least. I know I know, I can just leave this thread, but sometimes I like to argue.


----------



## Metasynth (May 23, 2012)

This thread is fucking ridiculous...You're all are pretty ridiculous too...I guess that means I am as well...Fuck.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

EROsain said:


> there is no more double standards i don't think , chicks have the power these days, they be using dudes left and right , that slut bit is all in your heads ,


Hehehe so funny the guys set the double standards  There are some smart girls who can get away with turning some of the perceptions around lol


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

hey metasynth...

did you like my idea for "metacool marijuana expert" as a funny title... 

or is it too cheesy...


----------



## Metasynth (May 23, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> hey metasynth...
> 
> did you like my idea for "metacool marijuana expert" as a funny title...
> 
> or is it too cheesy...


I wasn't aware of an idea...was I? remind me if I'm wrong... 


If it was MY thread(again), I was probably call it "MetaMeta Poopsy Wilkens", or "How I stubbed my toe...A Grow Journal"


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

April, if a dude was talking about how much he loves tight wet pussy all the time.. and how he loves making girls cum, I would call him a man-whore.. Just so you know, I'm not picking on you because you're a girl.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe so funny the guys set the double standards  There are some smart girls who can get away with turning some of the perceptions around lol



whats really funny is that guys _and _girls... both... do things for the same reasons, as there really is not that much in distinction between the sexes... 

its just that girls and guys go about doing those "things" and the "way they do them" is just different...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I wasn't aware of an idea...was I? remind me if I'm wrong...
> 
> 
> If it was MY thread(again), I was probably call it "MetaMeta Poopsy Wilkens", or "How I stubbed my toe...A Grow Journal"


lol nah... just an idea that popped in my head... and brought it up a little while back in a post i made in another thread and i guess the thread was moving so fast it just got bypassed...



its more a play on words like "medical marijuana" is equivalent sounding to "metacool marijuana" but yet can have totally separate meanings and completely non-derivative of eachother as well for shits and giggles...


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> lol nah... just an idea that popped in my head... and brought it up a little while back in a post i made in another thread and i guess the thread was moving so fast it just got bypassed...


Well, which thread was it? I'm friendly, I only bite toilets.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> whats really funny is that guys _and _girls... both... do things for the same reasons, as there really is not that much in distinction between the sexes...
> 
> its just that girls and guys go about doing those "things" and the "way they do them" is just different...


Very true I can agree with this


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

maybe a mod can grant you the title...  for shits and giggles, cause it would be hilarious... well i think it would and since it would be matching to your "meta" theme...


----------



## EROsain (May 24, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe so funny the guys set the double standards  There are some smart girls who can get away with turning some of the perceptions around lol


i can' believe this even if i want to, to many times ive seen chicks change the rules on a dime. all that has to be done is a smile or a a lil cleavage , there is guys who are immune but there either almost perfect looking or had to pay a price ( not hooking i mean emotionally )


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> maybe a mod can grant you the title...  for shits and giggles, cause it would be hilarious... well i think it would and since it would be matching to your "meta" theme...


I don't think I'm worthy of my very own title. I'm happy with my RIU applied title, keeps me from dreaming too big...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Well, which thread was it? I'm friendly, I only bite toilets.


well thats one way to get a pussy wet... 

but yeah ummm... perhaps i dunno it was about a few days ago and i first suggested it to uncle buck as he was trying to be all "meta" one day... so im not sure if i remember where and good luck searching for it with riu's search engine...


----------



## Breezy mL (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I don't think I'm worthy of my very own title. I'm happy with my RIU applied title, keeps me from dreaming too big...


You can never dream too big.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Breezy mL said:


> You can never dream too big.


speaking of too big, it's been about an hour.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of too big, it's been about an hour.


What's supposed to happen now?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of too big, it's been about an hour.



know where you are goin with this one...


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Meta if i could i would, but alas my cyber broom is all they gave me...... And i don't even use that very much anymore lol


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Meta if i could i would, but alas my cyber broom is all they gave me...... And i don't even use that very much anymore lol


Could would what? Give me a title? Noooooooo...I'm much happier pretending to be one of the inane mass public...Vastly easier to make people think I am who I represent myself as, when I'm really just me.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Could would what? Give me a title? Noooooooo...I'm much happier pretending to be one of the inane mass public...Vastly easier to make people think I am who I represent myself as, when I'm really just me.


And no, inane isn't a typo...pick up a fucking dictionary, people.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> And no, inane isn't a typo...pick up a fucking dictionary, people.


I am entirely ane. cn

<edit> Except when I'm not.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

I feel bad.. should I feel bad? Did I say anything hurtful april? If I did, I'm sorry muffin. I just can't be mean, it hurts my stomach lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I feel bad.. should I feel bad? Did I say anything hurtful april? If I did, I'm sorry muffin. I just can't be mean, it hurts my stomach lol.


Mushrooms hurt my stomach, but usually by that time I'm talking to myself, and that's how I know I'm tripping.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am entirely ane. cn
> 
> <edit> Except when I'm not.


I'm anel.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 24, 2012)

Lmfao that's great


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mushrooms hurt my stomach, but usually by that time I'm talking to myself, and that's how I know I'm tripping.


Mushrooms and mesk just don't mix well, that hurt my tummy, and brain lol


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Meta if i could i would, but alas my cyber broom is all they gave me...... And i don't even use that very much anymore lol



lol april... it was actually my suggestion lol... 

cause i thought it would be funny and go with the "meta" theme he already had goin for him...


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I'm anel.


Except when you're not.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

When I know I'm tripping is when I'm laughing a bunch at the cartoon feeling world.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Mushrooms and mesk just don't mix well, that hurt my tummy, and brain lol



ouch...

yeah... not too much fun you could have had on "that trip"... lol


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> When I know I'm tripping is when I'm laughing a bunch at the cartoon feeling world.


the tell tale sign is when lookin at my hand and the skin on it starts to swirl...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Ahhh I love shrooms. Hmmm I wonder if my shroom connect is sleeping..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

that and when watchin funny random cartoons are the greatest...

like the simpsons, family guy, etc... that shit was made to trip shrooms on...


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> the tell tale sign is when lookin at my hand and the skin on it starts to swirl...


I don't get strong visuals...If I'm inside, the walls tend to expand and contract, like the room is breathing...If I'm outside, the trees seem to overlap their own image(trails, i guess), and sometimes when I stare at patterns for a while they start moving slightly.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> that and when watchin funny random cartoons are the greatest...
> 
> like the simpsons, family guy, etc... that shit was made to trip shrooms on...


Robot Chicken and Super Jail are perfect shows for it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> that and when watchin funny random cartoons are the greatest...
> 
> like the simpsons, family guy, etc... that shit was made to trip shrooms on...


you ever see "Fritz the Cat" ? has anyone here?


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhh I love shrooms. Hmmm I wonder if my shroom connect is sleeping..


yeah who'd of thought that heph loves shrooms... 

well me too, just havent been able to get any for years... sadly... :'(


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you ever see "Fritz the Cat" ? has anyone here?


nope but just googled it... and yeah that'd be trippy as shit too...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

yeah its badass ..... trippy as fuck

there was a couple more from that era to but i cant remember the titles now


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> yeah who'd of thought that heph loves shrooms...
> 
> well me too, just havent been able to get any for years... sadly... :'(


aww that sucks. You should just grow your own.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I don't get strong visuals...If I'm inside, the walls tend to expand and contract, like the room is breathing...If I'm outside, the trees seem to overlap their own image(trails, i guess), and sometimes when I stare at patterns for a while they start moving slightly.


It could be 2 things. 1 - Your not taking enough. Or 2 - I forgot if the stems were for the visuals or the caps. I think it was the caps. Like my first time I took a bunch of stems and couldn't stop laughing. lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Fritz the Cat? I think I had my dad rent it for me when I was 11...definately before I could fully appreciate it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Robot Chicken and Super Jail are perfect shows for it!


I LOVE superjail. But that shit would have me scared as fuck.. too graphic.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I LOVE superjail. But that shit would have me scared as fuck.. too graphic.


Oh yeah, definitely. Some episodes would be awesome to watch but a few would be too much. lol.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> It could be 2 things. 1 - Your not taking enough. And/Or 2 - I forgot if the stems were for the visuals or the caps. I think it was the caps. Like my first time I took a bunch of stems and couldn't stop laughing. lol.


Dude, I've tanken FAR too many shrooms before. Drugs effect people differently, and I happen to not get strong visuals on shrooms...I also feel that acid is a much more social happy high for me, and a lot of people I know say that about shrooms. But shrooms are pretty heavy for me sometimes. I've done my share of experimenting as well, and nothing hit me like a freight train as much as 5 meo DMT, but the weird thing is I was completely sober an hour later. Smoked 5 meo DMT out of a speed pipe, and before I was finished inhaling I was gone...like GONE. But only for a few minutes...Definately a weird way to ingest DMT.


----------



## Breezy mL (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> What's supposed to happen now?


Only what dreams at made of...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Fritz the Cat? I think I had my dad rent it for me when I was 11...definately before I could fully appreciate it.


thats how i seen it to, my ol man had a pirate tv box when i was a lil kid ... then i watched again as an adult , dload it man, its pretty funny


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

April doesn't like me anymore....


----------



## konagirl420 (May 24, 2012)

Hehehehe great shit 

Edit was talking about the um shroom posts lol


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, I've tanken FAR too many shrooms before. Drugs effect people differently, and I happen to not get strong visuals on shrooms...I also feel that acid is a much more social happy high for me, and a lot of people I know say that about shrooms. But shrooms are pretty heavy for me sometimes. I've done my share of experimenting as well, and nothing hit me like a freight train as much as 5 meo DMT, but the weird thing is I was completely sober an hour later. Smoked 5 meo DMT out of a speed pipe, and before I was finished inhaling I was gone...like GONE. But only for a few minutes...Definately a weird way to ingest DMT.


Yeah! Sounds like your an acid man. I like acid more then shrooms too.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Dude, I've tanken FAR too many shrooms before. Drugs effect people differently, and I happen to not get strong visuals on shrooms...I also feel that acid is a much more social happy high for me, and a lot of people I know say that about shrooms. But shrooms are pretty heavy for me sometimes. I've done my share of experimenting as well, and nothing hit me like a freight train as much as 5 meo DMT, but the weird thing is I was completely sober an hour later. Smoked 5 meo DMT out of a speed pipe, and before I was finished inhaling I was gone...like GONE. But only for a few minutes...Definately a weird way to ingest DMT.


Lately I've been debating whether I love shrooms or DMT more.. That's why I replaced my sig.. I'm just not the shroom fiend I used to be .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

some Fritz

[video=youtube;r9VZZFm8ndQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9VZZFm8ndQ[/video]


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I LOVE superjail. But that shit would have me scared as fuck.. too graphic.


This was in one of the Robot Chicken episodes I watched while tripping. lol [video=youtube;FhBQRxqUTbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhBQRxqUTbY[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats how i seen it to, my ol man had a pirate tv box when i was a lil kid ... then i watched again as an adult , dload it man, its pretty funny


I think the most twisted cartoon I watched as a kid was Urotsukidoji...the original 3 part. Tentacle rape is weird...Those Japanese are a strange bunch...So reserved and traditional in the business aspect of life, but they got the freakiest fetishes. I guess the more you hold back in public, the more you have to cut loose behind closed doors.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> aww that sucks. You should just grow your own.


yeah but sadly i dont think id do to well at it and cant really "order" the spores etc...

i really dont exist in the "business world" and never have... for a good reason...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> This was in one of the Robot Chicken episodes I watched while tripping. lol [video=youtube;FhBQRxqUTbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhBQRxqUTbY[/video]


I'd definitely be hiding behind the sofa as soon as the guitar guy popped out lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I think the most twisted cartoon I watched as a kid was Urotsukidoji...the original 3 part. Tentacle rape is weird...Those Japanese are a strange bunch...So reserved and traditional in the business aspect of life, but they got the freakiest fetishes. I guess the more you hold back in public, the more you have to cut loose behind closed doors.


that does sound pretty messed up ... i never seen it .. or any Japanese toons really .. i still watch Bugs Bunny lol .... The Haunted WOrld of El Superbeasto is good to if you like twisted stoner toons ... its a Rob Zombie creation


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'd definitely be hiding behind the sofa as soon as the guitar guy popped out lol.


Me and my friend just started laughing our asses off. It was so random because I never saw the episode before.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Me and my friend just started laughing our asses off. It was so random because I never saw the episode before.


You gotta play skyrim while tripping.. omfg look at the stars in that game ha.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

I think the only time "The Yellow Submarine" ever made sense to me, I was on mushrooms.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I think the only time "The Yellow Submarine" ever made sense to me, I was on mushrooms.


I think they were tripping on acid when they made it.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I think the only time "The Yellow Submarine" ever made sense to me, I was on mushrooms.


That song has never made sense to me even while tripping lol. "I am the walrus" quickly jumped up to the top of my favorite beatles songs list after I tripped on DMT.


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> I think they were tripping on acid when they made it.


The actors, the writers, or the animators?? 
Fuck, probably all of the above. Still trips me out that they didn't do their own voices.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> April doesn't like me anymore....
> View attachment 2182064


lol bro... 

chin up... fist pump up...


----------



## Metasynth (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> That song has never made sense to me even while tripping lol. "I am the walrus" quickly jumped up to the top of my favorite beatles songs list after I tripped on DMT.


Well, the song is one thing, but try to understand the movie sober...not gonna happen...

[video=youtube;W-dEplpVusk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dEplpVusk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 24, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Well, the song is one thing, but try to understand the movie sober...not gonna happen...
> 
> [video=youtube;W-dEplpVusk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-dEplpVusk&amp;feature=related[/video]


lol its funny cause my attention span goes up incredibly when NOT sober... lol 

like if im sober... im probably not goin to "want to sit through an hour and a half movie" LOL brb hahaha... jk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Twin Peaks the movie was pretty fucked up to ... im pretty sure the whole staff was on peyote or something


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Look april, I drew you a picture.. don't ask what it is..


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> TRY a dating site, i signed up recently and got 64 messages the first day !!!!! shopping for a lover/partner/best friend can be fun.
> Some men dislike that i know what i like and im not afraid to go for it, lol i just think they make it easier for me to recognize the good ones  lol thank u


Yes, trying a couple sites... Problem is I live on Maui, and the pool of potentials is fairly limited. I expect a little more from someone I date, nothing more than I bring to the table myself, but a fairly equal match nontheless. Lets just say I have a tough enough time in a big city, let alone a small island... Average people bore me


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Listen Mr Grumpy pants, I aint no slut, u don't know shit about me, heaven forbid i have some fun, and yes I let my self verbally go, SO WHAT, seems ur the only one complaining  easy solution, read another thread if my vulgar skanky words offend ur precious eyes. If i was a slut I would not be this excited about a fucking penis, use logic instead of ur silly ego, jesus talk about fail lol. See i really am back hahahahaha
> 
> So u think it's ok for a young women who complains about being raped and used by men to post partially nude pics, ya again luv ur logic. Sorry i'm not ugly and i know it, i don't get jealous easily over looks, lol please u clearly just wanted to try are rip on me, but u just come off sounding like the pork swords i crave so bad, ya i lik dick, deal with it.


Oh, at the end of the day it doesn't matter what i think of her. The fact still remains that you appear to be a slut and a hypocrite  sorry if it upset you that i'm telling it how it is. And yes, i'm the only one pointing it outt (not the only one who agrees with it though ) but you're on a thread full of blokes, of course they're not gonna care two bits if you at all slutty, they couldn't care less, free dirty talk, wahey!  omg a girl is talking all sexy like, maybe if i compliment her she'll say some more. I and others have held this opinion of you long before the recent posts of yours in this thread  Seems i can't read this forum without running across posts from you talking about your pussy or flirting with everyone left right and center  As i say, i'm not the only one who thinks this so maybe take a second to think about that instead of simply stating that youa re not a slut, because remember, you're not the one who get's to decide if you're actions are like those of a lsut, we're the ones who get to make that call


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, at the end of the day it doesn't matter what i think of her. The fact still remains that you appear to be a slut and a hypocrite  sorry if it upset you that i'm telling it how it is. And yes, i'm the only one pointing it outt (not the only one who agrees with it though ) but you're on a thread full of blokes, of course they're not gonna care two bits if you at all slutty, they couldn't care less, free dirty talk, wahey!  omg a girl is talking all sexy like, maybe if i compliment her she'll say some more. I and others have held this opinion of you long before the recent posts of yours in this thread  Seems i can't read this forum without running across posts from you talking about your pussy or flirting with everyone left right and center  As i say, i'm not the only one who thinks this so maybe take a second to think about that instead of simply stating that youa re not a slut, because remember, you're not the one who get's to decide if you're actions are like those of a lsut, we're the ones who get to make that call


We all have our opinions, but I am curious why it matters enough for you to have to remain consescending after you've made your point? The way I see it- there's alot of folks out there doing things I don't approve of for MY life personally, but I'm happy to let them go on doing them in hopes that others who disagree with my lifestyle also afford me the same leniency. I'm not gay, but I figure why push to keep gay marriage illegal, it's the same mindset in others who push to keep MJ illegal. If we all just had more acceptance of one another's differences then we would all stop pushing to take away eachothers rights to freedom and personal happiness. I doubt anything April says really hurts you, so let her do her thing, and hopefully others will let you do yours, even if they disagree- is my logic. In today's day and age too many people seem interested in making sure others rights are taken away to be different than they are, the net result being all of us repressing ourselves and only the government stands to win more control over the people and we all doing it to eachother ...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

I'm not going to call April a slut, but I do hate it when she starts talking down about Kuroi. I remember when yous acted like friends and I think it is rude to come to someone elses thread and say,"she is not my friend". If that is how you feel then why can't you make a thread about "loving some hard dick" and just leave Kuroi out of it ?


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Oh, at the end of the day it doesn't matter what i think of her. The fact still remains that you appear to be a slut and a hypocrite  sorry if it upset you that i'm telling it how it is. And yes, i'm the only one pointing it outt (not the only one who agrees with it though ) but you're on a thread full of blokes, of course they're not gonna care two bits if you at all slutty, they couldn't care less, free dirty talk, wahey!  omg a girl is talking all sexy like, maybe if i compliment her she'll say some more. I and others have held this opinion of you long before the recent posts of yours in this thread  Seems i can't read this forum without running across posts from you talking about your pussy or flirting with everyone left right and center  As i say, i'm not the only one who thinks this so maybe take a second to think about that instead of simply stating that youa re not a slut, because remember, you're not the one who get's to decide if you're actions are like those of a lsut, we're the ones who get to make that call



Ur opinion does not dictate who i am, it's just ur opinion, nothing else. lol and i was gonna ask if u had a nice day  I certainly did, luving the weather 
I will always be a flirt, say what i want, what ur allowed to do so in a much more insulting way and it's ok, but i can't, please luv ur being the hypocrite  

I don't think kuroi is a slut, u guys are saying i am


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Just remember I never said that ^^


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I'm not going to call April a slut, but I do hate it when she starts talking down about Kuroi. I remember when yous acted like friends and I think it is rude to come to someone elses thread and say,"she is not my friend". If that is how you feel then why can't you make a thread about "loving some hard dick" and just leave Kuroi out of it ?


Why don't u read another thread if this one is bothering u so much  so many others u could post in also  spread ur wings and fly little birdie ....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

there is nothign wrong with sluts anyways ... you guys can keep all the prude chicks for your selves


----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2012)

April are you dating on the computer? WHAT THE FUCK YOUR CHEATING ON ME first you get mad at kuro cuz i started paying atention to her what the fuck know your cheating on me with 64 men? lolz jk hahahaha


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Why don't u read another thread if this one is bothering u so much  so many others u could post in also  spread ur wings and fly little birdie ....



You are the one that should walk from here, since you are so negative in regards to the OP. This is a big place. Tell you what. You start a thread about how you like big hard dick and I promise you I will stay the hell out of it ! 

If I am a little birdie, you are a jealous hen, lol.


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> there is nothign wrong with sluts anyways ... you guys can keep all the prude chicks for your selves


Dude this is my foreplay  nom nom nom apeteasers maybe lol omg my face smells like chocolate, ya i felt like a facial, hmm how many insults will that comment produce? lol ya people a real facial, clay mask  flmao I wuv my dizzle, ur the sweetest cupcake on this site


----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2012)

wen r u flying out hear? april


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

thump easy said:


> April are you dating on the computer? WHAT THE FUCK YOUR CHEATING ON ME first you get mad at kuro cuz i started paying atention to her what the fuck know your cheating on me with 64 men? lolz jk hahahaha


I don't do bars, so ya i prefer the online dating shit, sorry ur just to handsome for me luv, wow thump i don't need to translate, is this even thump? who is this?? lol I cheat on no man since i belong to myself  boooyaa lol


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> there is nothign wrong with sluts anyways ... you guys can keep all the prude chicks for your selves


Prude chicks are sluts too. Just depends on the day of the week....


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> You are the one that should walk from here, since you are so negative in regards to the OP. This is a big place. Tell you what. You start a thread about how you like big hard dick and I promise you I will stay the hell out of it !
> 
> If I am a little birdie, you are a jealous hen, lol.


LOL awww u need a hug, fuck i'm negative lol  fail, the truth is sometimes raw but i'm not the negative person in this silly debate  Just stop already, lol


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

I'll stop for a few because I have to go, but don't worry muffin, I'll be back in a few. Try not to run down other women while I'm gone. Please ?


----------



## thump easy (May 24, 2012)

you belong to me... make shure you were those brown outdoor boots lolz hahaha your mine.. just kidding im giving you shit ow my spelling is getting better hangin out with roll it up. lolz you are so lucky i got a girl i get you so sprung.. lolz im full of my self and no im not handsome im run down these days age is catching up quick lolz loosing my hair.. it sucks.. Y god have you done this to me.. it happends to everyone.. im giveing you shit april but let kuro do what she does it adds to roll it up.. dont get down on her let her floss her self.. dont care what she does its okay as long as she dont get hurt... be nice.....


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I'll stop for a few because I have to go, but don't worry muffin, I'll be back in a few. Try not to run down other women while I'm gone. Please ?


Only since ur being so sweet  "april puts her ego away"


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

thump easy said:


> you belong to me... make shure you were those brown outdoor boots lolz hahaha your mine.. just kidding im giving you shit ow my spelling is getting better hangin out with roll it up. lolz you are so lucky i got a girl i get you so sprung.. lolz im full of my self and no im not handsome im run down these days age is catching up quick lolz loosing my hair.. it sucks.. Y god have you done this to me.. it happends to everyone.. im giveing you shit april but let kuro do what she does it adds to roll it up.. dont get down on her let her floss her self.. dont care what she does its okay as long as she dont get hurt... be nice.....


And when she complains about getting hurt and we women step in, u guys freak out  See what happened there lol U guys drag her into it , i don't want her thinking it's me, that's why i respond, just because i use her name when others don't, does not mean it's me starting convos about her lol u guys cause drama and blame me fucking classic,i still luv u muffin, i'm so impressed with ur spelling !!! I also learned to spell much better since i'v been a member, my first language is french, well written.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Dude this is my foreplay  nom nom nom apeteasers maybe lol omg my face smells like chocolate, ya i felt like a facial, hmm how many insults will that comment produce? lol ya people a real facial, clay mask  flmao I wuv my dizzle, ur the sweetest cupcake on this site


i wonder if i drank alota chocolate sauce if id be able to give some lucky women chocolate facials?  my cupcake is creamfilled


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 24, 2012)

Plus- she was just joking- it's April fools day lmfao...


----------



## april (May 24, 2012)

Any further comments calling me a slut will simply be deleted, insults are not permitted, i've allowed enough to be said in fun, but some of u are just rude and inmature, grow up already.


----------



## silasraven (May 24, 2012)

can we see some lace?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

April, dont sweat it ... yur still the sweetest muffin in the dozen 

Here ya go Silas , ill get the ball rollin , my socks are kinda lacey on the bottom and my size 12s are dead sexy!


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Ooooo ... crotchless 
cn


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

april said:


> Only since ur being so sweet  "april puts her ego away"


Hi Sweetie,
I'm back. Did you miss me ??


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Hi Sweetie,
> I'm back. Did you miss me ??


i don't think anyone has ever missed you.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't think anyone has ever missed you.


I bet the little kids you diddled don't miss you either Uncle Pervy


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

April, do you expect people to not call you a slut when all you do is talk about how much you love dick and making guys cum on your face? Seriously?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> April, do you expect people to not call you a slut when all you do is talk about how much you love dick and making guys cum on your face? Seriously?


how many times do guys get called sluts when they talk about the things they like?

double standard identified.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I bet the little kids you diddled don't miss you either Uncle Pervy


you talk about diddling kids a lot when you have sex on the mind.

not telling at all.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> you talk about diddling kids a lot when you have sex on the mind.
> 
> not telling at all.


Hey kiddie fucker, I have seen a lot of people talk about your problem and I never seen you once deny it. You just dance around the subject.

Not telling at all right !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> how many times do guys get called sluts when they talk about the things they like?
> 
> double standard identified.


Uncle buck, if you knew me, you would know I call guys man-whoring pigs all day.. I'm actually being nice to april. I've even said I call guys pigs several times in this very thread. Double standard unidentified.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Hey hey hey.. no more talk about kiddie fucking.. gross.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

This thread is stupid.. So I brought wings


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

Aprils free to talk about what she wants 

We are free to talk about whatever we want 

Can we just drop this shit already 

It's just the internet no need to take things people post on here soooo seriously. Sheesh.

For all we know she could still be a virgin (if those actually exist now a days).

All this none sense .I need a cigarette, and I don't even smoke cigs


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is stupid.. So I brought wings View attachment 2183278



Original hot ?
I like their lemon pepper too 

I swear I think they sprinkle coke on the fries 
Had me addicted the first time I tried em lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Original hot ?
> I like their lemon pepper too
> 
> I swear I think they sprinkle coke on the fries
> Had me addicted the first time I tried em lol


LOL I can't get over the original.. tried all sorts of flavors but og just stuck to me. Lemon pepper would definitely come in second place though.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

And april, you should know I don't hate you.. In all honesty, if you were here right next to me, I'd share my wings with you.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And april, you should know I don't hate you.. In all honesty, if you were here right next to me, I'd share my wings with you.


Nice post.
I feel the same way. I would cook you both a good meal. If you shared the wings that is...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And april, you should know I don't hate you.. In all honesty, if you were here right next to me, I'd share my wings with you.


And that's from the stem of my mushroom heart.


----------



## Josh3235 (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> This thread is stupid.. So I brought wings View attachment 2183278


You inspired me to go to wingstop right now and grab some wings.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And that's from the stem of my mushroom heart.



Oh yeah, you have to share the shrooms too...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 25, 2012)

man this was turning into a witchhunt. no offense darlin


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Hehehe back on track um lace and frills


----------



## cannofbliss (May 25, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehehe back on track um lace and frills


you just read my mind...


----------



## W Dragon (May 25, 2012)

what the fuck stumbled across this thread and had to back and have a read I can't believe a women talking about getting laid could upset people, I mean who doesn't like to get laid? I imagine the only way this would upset you is if your not getting any yourself and struggle to.
women like to get laid just as much as us men if they didn't we'd all be walking around horny as hell, some people need to put there insecurities away and go and get some, maybe then it wouldn't bother them as much.
All the shit that is typed on this forum and some feel the need to jump on a women for being horny and throwing it out there? time to man up, burn your bra's and join the 21st century.
Also on a side note just wondering what is so offensive about a women that speaks her mind? I say what I want all the time in the real world and don't get shit for it off anyone, well apart from maybe the misses lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And april, you should know I don't hate you.. In all honesty, if you were here right next to me, I'd share my wings with you.


Then you would lick the BBQ sauce off her fingers.


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

sounds like you guys have the munchies


----------



## Josh3235 (May 25, 2012)

EROsain said:


> sounds like you guys have the munchies


Yeah, Heph made me want wings sooo bad. I ate hella food last night. lol


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 25, 2012)

Smoke this...

Look at this...


....


----------



## thump easy (May 25, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> Yeah, Heph made me want wings sooo bad. I ate hella food last night. lol


dude i shit you not i didnt even read your post i berly clicked this page but what was running threw my mind i just ran the dog and sat down first thought was I WISH I HAD CHICKEN WINGS WITH RANCH and some REAL PIZZA... and then i read this.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 25, 2012)

thump easy said:


> dude i shit you not i didnt even read your post i berly clicked this page but what was running threw my mind i just ran the dog and sat down first thought was I WISH I HAD CHICKEN WINGS WITH RANCH and some REAL PIZZA... and then i read this.



I was contemplating a kebab tonight... like a lamb shish one i mean not a shitty drunk doner. But I was also thinking pizza... but dominos chicken wings are kinda greasy


----------



## EROsain (May 25, 2012)

i just ate some fried potatoes and cheese .


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 25, 2012)

ordered

1 large pizza, thin base, double tomato sauce, pepperoni, ham, smokey bacon
one x chicken kickers
one x potato wedges
one x 1.25 liter coke
one x triple chocolate cookies

and hopefully the chicken wings they forgot to order last time... guy said he'd had it noted down so yeah.

all for £30.12, but i get £10 for online order! third off... great times.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> I was contemplating a kebab tonight... like a lamb shish one i mean not a shitty drunk doner. But I was also thinking pizza... but dominos chicken wings are kinda greasy


If you give me your kebab, does that make you a doner? cn


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> what the fuck stumbled across this thread and had to back and have a read I can't believe a women talking about getting laid could upset people, I mean who doesn't like to get laid? I imagine the only way this would upset you is if your not getting any yourself and struggle to.
> women like to get laid just as much as us men if they didn't we'd all be walking around horny as hell, some people need to put there insecurities away and go and get some, maybe then it wouldn't bother them as much.
> All the shit that is typed on this forum and some feel the need to jump on a women for being horny and throwing it out there? time to man up, burn your bra's and join the 21st century.
> Also on a side note just wondering what is so offensive about a women that speaks her mind? I say what I want all the time in the real world and don't get shit for it off anyone, well apart from maybe the misses lol


I never hear guys talk about how much they love fucking sloppy, tight, wet pussy. I hear guys talk about perverted things, but not so graphic. April is very graphic. And you're right, we are in the 21st century.. There's sluts EVERYWHERE, I just like to call them out on it and laugh at them.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

On a positive note, I just ordered some bubblelicious seeds .


----------



## W Dragon (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I never hear guys talk about how much they love fucking sloppy, tight, wet pussy. I hear guys talk about perverted things, but not so graphic. April is very graphic. And you're right, we are in the 21st century.. There's sluts EVERYWHERE, I just like to call them out on it and laugh at them.


I suppose it depends where you live and who you knock about with, I've worked on building sites most of my life and hang around with a slightly mental bunch and have heard it all, who am I to judge what they talk about it as long as it isn't anything to do with children!!! were all adults here and if a little dirty talk upsets you to the point you need to call out a women and call her a slut it may be time to look in the mirror and face some of your own probs, you don't know APRIL and shouldn't be calling her a slut! it's offensive and being a man you should know better than to speak to a lady like that!!! talking down to a women usually indicates a problem that you have to deal with, I mean does it make you feel better to insult a women on a public forum, I don't know maybe you were bullied and now talking down to ladies on the internet makes you feel like a man? either way your the only one that knows this for sure but I'm willing to bet you wouldn't talk to her like that face to face and certainly not in front of other men where you would get bitch slapped for it, if you were to speak to a women like that in the real world in front of me I'd beat some manners into you so you'd know better next time.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> I suppose it depends where you live and who you knock about with, I've worked on building sites most of my life and hang around with a slightly mental bunch and have heard it all, who am I to judge what they talk about it as long as it isn't anything to do with children!!! were all adults here and if a little dirty talk upsets you to the point you need to call out a women and call her a slut it may be time to look in the mirror and face some of your own probs, you don't know APRIL and shouldn't be calling her a slut! it's offensive and being a man you should know better than to speak to a lady like that!!! talking down to a women usually indicates a problem that you have to deal with, I mean does it make you feel better to insult a women on a public forum, I don't know maybe you were bullied and now talking down to ladies on the internet makes you feel like a man? either way your the only one that knows this for sure but I'm willing to bet you wouldn't talk to her like that face to face and certainly not in front of other men where you would get bitch slapped for it, if you were to speak to a women like that in the real world in front of me I'd beat some manners into you so you'd know better next time.


Thank u  And yes face to face i would bitch slap him, if he had the balls to even say this crap to my face that is, which would never happen since the men in my life would not allow this. People think the internet is a place where they can be rude and act a way they never could in real life the few people who have met me from this site know the kind of women i am.

But i do accept responsibility if i offend someone(or made them unconfortable with my words) i always say sorry, so sorry if i offended u tip top, but ur attack on me was much more offensive and rude, i expect an apologie for ur choice of words and attacks, real men don't do this, u could have said u peace in a mature way, but u did not, fo that u should accept responsibilty for ur poor choice of words.


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2012)

what's going on over here in the underwear thread


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 26, 2012)

things are getting very red and angry in the underwear region


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Ya totally agree with April, I mean grown women can say what we want, the guys most certainly do and besides girls just wanna have fun


----------



## kelly4 (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I never hear guys talk about how much they love fucking sloppy, tight, wet pussy.


Because it's so obvious, it goes without saying......although most sloppy ones aren't tight anymore.


----------



## W Dragon (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Thank u  And yes face to face i would bitch slap him, if he had the balls to even say this crap to my face that is, which would never happen since the men in my life would not allow this. People think the internet is a place where they can be rude and act a way they never could in real life the few people who have met me from this site know the kind of women i am.
> 
> But i do accept responsibility if i offend someone(or made them unconfortable with my words) i always say sorry, so sorry if i offended u tip top, but ur attack on me was much more offensive and rude, i expect an apologie for ur choice of words and attacks, real men don't do this, u could have said u peace in a mature way, but u did not, fo that u should accept responsibilty for ur poor choice of words.


You're welcome love but there is no need for a thank you, I don't believe for one second that you would be spoken to like that in the real world by a real man and I'm glad you have some around you as it seems our numbers are dwindling or atleast that how it appears of late, I think it's sad how young men now think it is alright to talk to a lady in this way whether it be in person or over the net. I guess every ones perception of being a real man differs but there was a time when manners cost nothing and being a gentleman was the norm until forced to be otherwise. I don't think you should have to apologise either APRIL, what you say is your buisness and you weren't hurting anyone! like I said above the problem appears to be elsewhere and I definitely think your owed some apology's love!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 26, 2012)

on a seperate note, im smoking 3 different types of weed and some soft black afgan hash, whats everyone else puffing on this weekend?


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> things are getting very red and angry in the underwear region


Really? i only see the lovely shade of green


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

mysunnyboy said:


> what's going on over here in the underwear thread


I think someone put their thong on inside out and backwards  ouch lol


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Yay I am about to take some dab of some master wax so yummy


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Yay I am about to take some dab of some master wax so yummy


Good morning lovely kona  Take a dab for me, i miss dabs  but i've been spreading the word, and sharing my ice wax, omg this guy smoked one mini bowl, and i only topped the already weed filled bowl, he made me put my hand of his chest, his heart was racing, went white and had to go to sleep rflmao, damn it i was trying to prevent that lol damn light weights lol (don't hate i don't have a dab piece yet  lol )


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 26, 2012)

are dabs where you put it on something really hot then suck it up through a bong like thing? wish i had one of those wax looks tasty


----------



## silasraven (May 26, 2012)

KuroiTaima isnt here to regulate her thread but where is all the lace?


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> are dabs where you put it on something really hot then suck it up through a bong like thing? wish i had one of those wax looks tasty


LOL u have not seem Matt Rize's video's on here, [video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]




hehehe i filmed this


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

I'm about to be smoking on this very soon


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> LOL u have not seem Matt Rize's video's on here, [video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you filmed that? awesome! lol you gotta add some commentary on the next one you film


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

silasraven said:


> KuroiTaima isnt here to regulate her thread but where is all the lace?


I like her better with her pants on thank u  Find a pic and post, just that easy muffin, hope ur doing well


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Hehe you go girl lol them boys can't handle it hahahha  I have nothing but love in my heart an I hope you get a killer piece soon, dabs are an amazing medical tool for me and I am blessed to have found a man that knows all about the stuff, sending good vibes your way


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you filmed that? awesome! lol you gotta add some commentary on the next one you film


Sure did, and hell's ya, next time i'll be the one smoking. Just not on such pretty pieces, fuck he has nice pieces, i should have learned to blow glass, but i was scared of the fire lmfao, small soft hands burn easily


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe you go girl lol them boys can't handle it hahahha  I have nothing but love in my heart an I hope you get a killer piece soon, dabs are an amazing medical tool for me and I am blessed to have found a man that knows all about the stuff, sending good vibes your way


So happy for u kona, ur happiness shines brightly in ur posts  I agree dabs are great, but some just can't handle the concentrates, speaking of which i served almost 2 months in my very own "ice wax boot camp" and i'm greatfull every day for the knowledge and friendships i found in Cali, so many awesome people


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Sure did, and hell's ya, next time i'll be the one smoking. Just not on such pretty pieces, fuck he has nice pieces, i should have learned to blow glass, but i was scared of the fire lmfao, small soft hands burn easily


Hehe oh ya blowing glass would def be fun after I got over the initial anxiety of my shaking hands dropping something haha ( I have siezures )


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Thank u  And yes face to face i would bitch slap him, if he had the balls to even say this crap to my face that is, which would never happen since the men in my life would not allow this. People think the internet is a place where they can be rude and act a way they never could in real life the few people who have met me from this site know the kind of women i am.
> 
> But i do accept responsibility if i offend someone(or made them unconfortable with my words) i always say sorry, so sorry if i offended u tip top, but ur attack on me was much more offensive and rude, i expect an apologie for ur choice of words and attacks, real men don't do this, u could have said u peace in a mature way, but u did not, fo that u should accept responsibilty for ur poor choice of words.


lol you're being so sexist. Just because a GUY calls a GIRL a slut doesn't mean she's not a slut and the guy's a dick. No, it means you're a slut.. just saying. None of the guys I called a slut got so butt hurt over me calling them that nor did anybody stick up for them.. gees, you're just a person, you get no special privledges just because you're a woman. Now if you want to say "don't call me a slut because that's rude" then that's understandable.. but pulling out the "I'm a female so other guys will kick your ass" card..well that's just pathetic and sexist.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

W Dragon said:


> You're welcome love but there is no need for a thank you, I don't believe for one second that you would be spoken to like that in the real world by a real man and I'm glad you have some around you as it seems our numbers are dwindling or atleast that how it appears of late, I think it's sad how young men now think it is alright to talk to a lady in this way whether it be in person or over the net. I guess every ones perception of being a real man differs but there was a time when manners cost nothing and being a gentleman was the norm until forced to be otherwise. I don't think you should have to apologise either APRIL, what you say is your buisness and you weren't hurting anyone! like I said above the problem appears to be elsewhere and I definitely think your owed some apology's love!!!!!!!!


Dude if you knew me, you would know I'm fully against guys that treat woman like crap, against woman that are just sluts, and people that just love lust.. But yeah I'm not a real man..

I'm curious though.. Did both of you really expect nobody to call april a slut when she goes around talking a bunch about how much she loves dick? She's a grown woman, if she's mature enough to talk dirty then she should be mature enough to accept what she is.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> I like her better with her pants on thank u  Find a pic and post, just that easy muffin, hope ur doing well


Well I like you better when you're not all slutty.. can't get what we want though right? Alright, I'm going overboard.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well I like you better when you're not all slutty.. can't get what we want though right? Alright, I'm going overboard.


Yes u are, at this point i can honestly say i don't "like" u anymore, sorry man u decided this by acting like a sheeple , that's how i feel. But does it matter no cause i will always respect u as a member. Plenty other people to chat with if u feel this way about me luv


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Yes u are, at this point i can honestly say i don't "like" u anymore, sorry man u decided this by acting like a sheeple , that's how i feel. But does it matter no cause i will always respect u as a member. Plenty other people to chat with if u feel this way about me luv


Well april, that's fine by me. I still like you.. Like I've said before, I just don't like it when you just want dick.. what can I say? I like respectable woman more than the dirty ones. And like I've said before, if you were here right in front of me I would order you some wings even if you bitch slapped me. But it's whatever.. I just don't get why you had to get so butt hurt over me calling you things when I call other guys those same exact things and they don't get mad.
Here's a forced hug..


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

Holy shit , did you guys know we have a ignore button?
Use it
"May the force be with you"


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Wow lmfao we need lace frills and some dabs oh ya and maybe one more thing


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Wow lmfao we need lace frills and some dabs oh ya and maybe one more thing


i got your one more thing right here


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Holy shit , did you guys know we have a ignore button?
> Use it
> "May the force be with you"


But I like april and I think she's funny.. I just don't like half the things she says.. 


April, if my posts actually offended you, feel free to delete them. They help nobody so there is no point in them.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

Ok Kona so by men's logic i should act like a whore in real life so i actualy get some hard dick, then i wont talk about it online, lol men don't realize what women really talk about. 

And FYI i'm not butthurt, wish i was  more dissapointed that people i thought were friends decided to insult me because the were having a shitty day or in a bad mood, ur not forced to read my words, i tend to keep my sexual verbal outbursts contained to this thread, for a reason, most that enter want a visual of verbal tease, if u dislike it so read another thread and let it go. What a fun saturday, so lovely outside today 


And a special welcome back to the mod of all mods


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Ok Kona so by men's logic i should act like a whore in real life so i actualy get some hard dick, then i wont talk about it online, lol men don't realize what women really talk about.
> 
> And FYI i'm not butthurt, wish i was  more dissapointed that people i thought were friends decided to insult me because the were having a shitty day or in a bad mood, ur not forced to read my words, i tend to keep my sexual verbal outbursts contained to this thread, for a reason, most that enter want a visual of verbal tease, if u dislike it so read another thread and let it go. What a fun saturday, so lovely outside today
> 
> ...


I guess I don't have a "mans" logic. Oh but I am your friend.. well no not really. I'm not YOUR friend, but you're MY friend whether you like it or not.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

I love everybody here. If it wasnt for you guys/gals I wouldn't be the man I am today .......


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I love everybody here. If it wasnt for you guys/gals I wouldn't be the man I am today .......


Bro hug...

And another hug for april


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

Group hug !!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Come on april.. join or else.


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I guess I don't have a "mans" logic. Oh but I am your friend.. well no not really. I'm not YOUR friend, but you're MY friend whether you like it or not.


If ur a friends i'm safer around my enemies


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> If ur a friends i'm safer around my enemies


awww.. well fuck it here's another


----------



## april (May 26, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Group hug !!


I'm just gonna pass on this one, sometimes it's best just 2 watch  I'm not the one with the guilty conscience


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

So you're never gonna "like" me again?


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

april said:


> Ok Kona so by men's logic i should act like a whore in real life so i actualy get some hard dick, then i wont talk about it online, lol men don't realize what women really talk about. And FYI i'm not butthurt, wish i was  more dissapointed that people i thought were friends decided to insult me because the were having a shitty day or in a bad mood, ur not forced to read my words, i tend to keep my sexual verbal outbursts contained to this thread, for a reason, most that enter want a visual of verbal tease, if u dislike it so read another thread and let it go. What a fun saturday, so lovely outside today And a special welcome back to the mod of all mods


I am glad you are back and happy  glad to have a girl to talk to that I have a lot in common with lol and you know the drill if the young ones can't handle it they get left behind hehehe !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

So am I just supposed to fuck woman then leave? Well in that case, get over here april.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Here ya go guys


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2185494
> Here ya go guys


Brb.....thanks


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

I want this outfit !


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

hehehe and last but not least  the ass shot !


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

This goes out to my girl Fumble and to all of us girls that just wanna have fun hahahaha wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiigle hey hahahaha 

[video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wyx6JDQCslE[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> View attachment 2185531
> 
> hehehe and last but not least  the ass shot !


 huba huba! .... thats a hell of an ass!


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 26, 2012)

i LOVE the victoria's secret angels


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

How does one go about getting a victoria secret model? lol.. We should go back to bonking woman on the head and dragging them back to our caves.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Well if you just want the girl to lay there and have no say so I guess you could, or you could ask a girl out !


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Silly boys I guess half of it for some of them is getting a conversation started


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Silly boys I guess half of it for some of them is getting a conversation started


Be honest half of those models wouldn't know what a encyclopedia was if it slapped them across the face.
[video=youtube;lj3iNxZ8Dww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj3iNxZ8Dww&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Hahahhaha ya I might ha to agree with ya there, so see even reason no one should be upset girls are right here on riu talking hehe ;$


----------



## nedguy (May 26, 2012)

600 pages of meaningless teasing in a thread that's only created last june ?!!
600 pages of chicks needing attention & guys needing their dicks rubbed ! while both behind a keyboard !?........boy sex will always be the master seller/motivator !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

nedguy said:


> 600 pages of meaningless teasing in a thread that's only created last june ?!! 600 pages of chicks needing attention ! guys needing their dicks rubber ! even behind a keyboard !?........boy sex will always be the master seller/motivator !


lol..........


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Well if you just want the girl to lay there and have no say so I guess you could, or you could ask a girl out !


I'm pretty sure I can just pull down my pants.. right?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm pretty sure I can just pull down my pants.. right?


That has worked for me for the pass 6 years


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hehe oh ya blowing glass would def be fun after I got over the initial anxiety of my shaking hands dropping something haha ( I have siezures )


You make having seizures sound cute Kona- hehehe
Hope life is going well, and u guys r having a nice weekend...


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> You make having seizures sound cute Kona- hehehe
> Hope life is going well, and u guys r having a nice weekend...



Awwww thanks buddy I hope you are having a nice weekend too haha and as scarey as they are the seizures actually do take on serveral forms and are more frustrating than anything lol and the big ones happen mostly nocturanly so hopefully the speciallist I see in a couple weeks will have more answers


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;SgM3r8xKfGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgM3r8xKfGE&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I'm about to be smoking on this very soon



Lucky boy.. Especially if it's your own. I'm on the kush right now, Burma kush, black kush


----------



## Beansly (May 27, 2012)

nedguy said:


> 600 pages of meaningless teasing in a thread that's only created last june ?!!
> 600 pages of chicks needing attention & guys needing their dicks rubbed ! while both behind a keyboard !?........boy sex will always be the master seller/motivator !


I've been here since the thread started and I haven't even read all 600 pages... You're the one sounding a little lonely to me 

What's up LnF crew. I've been gone fore a few months now cause I've gone and done the unspeakable and got myself a job 
Actually I'm looking for a second job atm so I thought I'd pop in and say hey while I still have a chance. So where's xK, ganjames, carne seca, cryptkeeper etc anyways?


----------



## obijohn (May 27, 2012)

Wow, wondered where you've been lately


----------



## nedguy (May 27, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I've been here since the thread started and I haven't even read all 600 pages... You're the one sounding a little lonely to me
> 
> What's up LnF crew. I've been gone fore a few months now cause I've gone and done the unspeakable and got myself a job
> Actually I'm looking for a second job atm so I thought I'd pop in and say hey while I still have a chance. So where's xK, ganjames, carne seca, cryptkeeper etc anyways?



I was just shocked, having been on riu for 2 months I managed to have an idea about the sites activity , now with english not beeing my first language I had no clue as to what it's title meant (still dont know what frills are) but coz its a growers site; when saw it had 650+ (6500 replies!) I figured this must be some major serious thread..........but it turned out to be 600 pages of chicks.......you know the rest .


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I've been here since the thread started and I haven't even read all 600 pages... You're the one sounding a little lonely to me
> 
> What's up LnF crew. I've been gone fore a few months now cause I've gone and done the unspeakable and got myself a job
> Actually I'm looking for a second job atm so I thought I'd pop in and say hey while I still have a chance. So where's xK, ganjames, carne seca, cryptkeeper etc anyways?


I think that jealous hens ruined the fun in this thread for xK and I don't know where the rest of them went. And where in the hell is FAB ?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 27, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Awwww thanks buddy I hope you are having a nice weekend too haha and as scarey as they are the seizures actually do take on serveral forms and are more frustrating than anything lol and the big ones happen mostly nocturanly so hopefully the speciallist I see in a couple weeks will have more answers


Well, I'm used to girls having nocturnal seizures, some call it a gift, but I'm more modest than that... muahahahah.. Sorry I know it's no joking matter, but we all have shit, might as well lighten it up and laugh about it right?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

obijohn said:


> Wow, wondered where you've been lately


Your avatar always makes me feel like I just said something unbelievably stupid.


----------



## april (May 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I think that jealous hens ruined the fun in this thread for xK and I don't know where the rest of them went. And where in the hell is FAB ?


Nah the truthfull chickens ruffled a few coc's feathers  Where is Fab????? 
If the boys would drop the drama we could have fun, but women can only take their pants off in this thread, not speak dirty words, hmmmmmm weirds eh 

nom nom feed me rep lol


----------



## konagirl420 (May 27, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Well, I'm used to girls having nocturnal seizures, some call it a gift, but I'm more modest than that... muahahahah.. Sorry I know it's no joking matter, but we all have shit, might as well lighten it up and laugh about it right?


Lmfao damn right TB, you know how we do hehe  haha I def would rather laugh !


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

Not weird. It went from lace and frills to disrespect for xK, then no class....


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Not weird. It went from lace and frills to disrespect for xK, then no class....


what are you talking about, kiddy diddler?

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/502297-lace-chills.html


----------



## Carne Seca (May 27, 2012)

Beansly said:


> I've been here since the thread started and I haven't even read all 600 pages... You're the one sounding a little lonely to me
> 
> What's up LnF crew. I've been gone fore a few months now cause I've gone and done the unspeakable and got myself a job
> Actually I'm looking for a second job atm so I thought I'd pop in and say hey while I still have a chance. So where's xK, ganjames, carne seca, cryptkeeper etc anyways?


que paso, mujado! (kidding) We're still here.


----------



## unlucky (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZJUZYe0hd20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJUZYe0hd20[/video]peeps just chill.................. dogs are better than 90% of men


----------



## april (May 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Not weird. It went from lace and frills to disrespect for xK, then no class....


omg someone liked ur post, u must be right  Stop disrespecting her then, i'm not the one that keeps mentioning her  
TRying to make all my comments about her, damn i was talking about me getting wang and u guys got upset that it was not her dropping her pants again. If u think me saying the truth is wrong imagine how bad u guys look when u call me names, and other shit, either way don't bother me, i speak the truth, not words of anger and misdirected hate


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

Shut up and smoke some pot.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

april said:


> omg someone liked ur post, u must be right  Stop disrespecting her then, i'm not the one that keeps mentioning her
> TRying to make all my comments about her, damn i was talking about me getting wang and u guys got upset that it was not her dropping her pants again. If u think me saying the truth is wrong imagine how bad u guys look when u call me names, and other shit, either way don't bother me, i speak the truth, not words of anger and misdirected hate


I did not disrespect her... Others in here did.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> what are you talking about, kiddy diddler?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/502297-lace-chills.html



Hey Uncle Pervy,
How was check in at the penn ?
You'll get yours someday LOL


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 27, 2012)

april said:


> omg someone liked ur post, u must be right  Stop disrespecting her then, i'm not the one that keeps mentioning her
> TRying to make all my comments about her, damn i was talking about me getting wang and u guys got upset that it was not her dropping her pants again. If u think me saying the truth is wrong imagine how bad u guys look when u call me names, and other shit, either way don't bother me, i speak the truth, not words of anger and misdirected hate


I tend to agree, nothing you posted was mean towards anyone else that I noticed, but since you went against the grain of what's acceptable for a woman, you got alot of shit for it. On the other hand, I'm sure you half expected to get some of the responses you did knowing how society is wired, did you not?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

This thread belongs in the pits of hell


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 27, 2012)

April- to add, I would consider it a weird sort of compliment. Obviously the men here are crushing on you hard enough to have been let down that you weren't the innocent sweet girl they want their girls to be. I think that's the real psychology behind alot of the comments. In my own experience girls who talk like you make great friends, but I prefer my partner to be a little more sweet and innocent if that makes sense. In the end, if you have to repress yourself just to make people happy, then what's the point I guess...

Lets face it, we all have a dirty side...


----------



## april (May 27, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I tend to agree, nothing you posted was mean towards anyone else that I noticed, but since you went against the grain of what's acceptable for a woman, you got alot of shit for it. On the other hand, I'm sure you half expected to get some of the responses you did knowing how society is wired, did you not?


It was how i worded it, if i would have used softer words and played all omg he did not want me to sleep over, i kepts my pants on, i probably would have had the guys wrapped around my delicate fingers opening weird threads again lol, but i'd rather chat with people who enjoy me, not some fake fantasy bitch, i'm a ruff and tumble female canuck, oh no 2-3 boys can't handle me lol, poor things just need some bed wrestling with a women that does not play dead lol or ask if they are almost done rflmao


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

They never ask me that.. they ask if I'm done already


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 27, 2012)

Where's maedicalmaryjane and rainbow?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 27, 2012)

i miss rainbow.

if she's gone for too long, i may have to summon her spirit somehow.

she's going to kill me if she reads this.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i miss rainbow.
> 
> if she's gone for too long, i may have to summon her spirit with somehow.
> 
> she's going to kill me if she reads this.


ahhhmmmmm I'm telling.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> ahhhmmmmm I'm telling.


tell what?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> It was how i worded it, if i would have used softer words and played all omg he did not want me to sleep over, i kepts my pants on, i probably would have had the guys wrapped around my delicate fingers opening weird threads again lol, but i'd rather chat with people who enjoy me, not some fake fantasy bitch, i'm a ruff and tumble female canuck, oh no 2-3 boys can't handle me lol, poor things just need some bed wrestling with a women that does not play dead lol or ask if they are almost done rflmao


you crazy canuck girls . . . . .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> tell what?


Ahahahahaha I wish I could like your previous post twice.. 

Oh and tell her how much of a nice guy you are of course.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> Nah the truthfull chickens ruffled a few coc's feathers  Where is Fab?????
> If the boys would drop the drama we could have fun, but women can only take their pants off in this thread, not speak dirty words, hmmmmmm weirds eh
> 
> nom nom feed me rep lol


umm . . . id like it if you speak more dirty words

only weak men want a weak women . . .


----------



## CR500ROOST (May 28, 2012)

I have not seen medicalmaryjane in a long time.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 28, 2012)

Bump for highness... And because I wanna see aprils silky frills


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> umm . . . id like it if you speak more dirty words
> 
> only weak men want a weak women . . .


I like "strong" women. But it goes overboard when she fucks a bunch of random dudes. Diseases spread.

And it takes a strong women to be obsessed with cock? Really? And then it takes a strong man to love the girl that loves a bunch of different guys cocks? Man I'm confused now. Must be too high.


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2012)

Jesus...
Can someone tell me what I missed in a nutshell?


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Jesus...
> Can someone tell me what I missed in a nutshell?


A whole bunch of bullshit....

Best not to get involved.


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> A whole bunch of bullshit....
> 
> Best not to get involved.


You're right. And I'll never go back and read it all. I'm probably better off.
But did Kuroi leave because of it?


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

Beansly said:


> You're right. And I'll never go back and read it all. I'm probably better off.
> But did Kuroi leave because of it?


I don't think so, she posted pics of a museum gathering like a week ago.

You still in the city of Lost Wages?


----------



## Beansly (May 28, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> I don't think so, she posted pics of a museum gathering like a week ago.
> 
> You still in the city of Lost Wages?


Right on. 
Yeah man, I'm still in this shit hole town, but it's all good. I got a decent jobby job so I'm getting by. That and I don't gamble


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Right on.
> Yeah man, I'm still in this shit hole town, but it's all good. I got a decent jobby job so I'm getting by. That and I don't gamble


Glad you got a decent gig. Are you in Hender-spun or actually in the city?


----------



## april (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I like "strong" women. But it goes overboard when she fucks a bunch of random dudes. Diseases spread.
> 
> And it takes a strong women to be obsessed with cock? Really? And then it takes a strong man to love the girl that loves a bunch of different guys cocks? Man I'm confused now. Must be too high.


BAHAHAHAHA omg this is freaking funny, this explain so much of what is wrong with this thread, ok i should bump my posts to show what i said and how silly bored people like u twist it rflmao, aww someone is bitter that i decided to ignore them, dude why beg for forgiveness then post this shit? Ya i'm not the one with the anger issues, really get the facts right and stop being a drama queen, the story gets better and better as the thread goes, next i will have participted in a gang bang, bukake, and be pregnant with 3 mens children all while spreading herpes and maybe the clap  

I had one silly convo and this continues, dude let it go, u guys cause this drama, why, ur complaining about naughty words in a thread full of half nude pics, lmfao......


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

And this is why the thread can't stay on track.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> BAHAHAHAHA omg this is freaking funny, this explain so much of what is wrong with this thread, ok i should bump my posts to show what i said and how silly bored people like u twist it rflmao, aww someone is bitter that i decided to ignore them, dude why beg for forgiveness then post this shit? Ya i'm not the one with the anger issues, really get the facts right and stop being a drama queen, the story gets better and better as the thread goes, next i will have participted in a gang bang, bukake, and be pregnant with 3 mens children all while spreading herpes and maybe the clap
> 
> I had one silly convo and this continues, dude let it go, u guys cause this drama, why, ur complaining about naughty words in a thread full of half nude pics, lmfao......


What can I say, I'm a bitter, bored, angry, drama queen.
. 
... yeah...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> umm . . . id like it if you speak more dirty words
> 
> only weak men want a weak women . . .


So you say you like strong women, eh muthafucka?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What can I say, I'm a bitter, bored, angry, drama queen.
> .
> ... yeah...


Aren't you fresh out of high school?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So you say you like strong women, eh muthafucka?


The perfect caption for this would be 

"Ill cut ya balls off and hand em to you......POTNA !!"


----------



## april (May 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a big strong man to put me in my place, and tell me to take off my pants 

Ya the men's comments at my words will encourage the other women to show their frillies  lol 

And check mate April


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Aren't you fresh out of high school?


Nah.. I dropped out and now I'm in college. I've been out of highschool since I was 16. what gave it away .


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> I'm still waiting for a big strong man to put me in my place, and tell me to take off my pants
> 
> Ya the men's comments at my words will encourage the other women to show their frillies  lol
> 
> And check mate April


 .....


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

If I could, I would take a dump on this thread.. But I can't.

We should just delete the past couple of pages or at least my posts. I'm done though, so no more of you guys will have to "protect" april from my horrible horrible words.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

If it were up to me I would just lock it until Kuroi asked to have it opened back up. This thread went to the hershey highway a long time ago.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

If I was me, I would stop posting negative comments if it gets people all angry.


----------



## april (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If I could, I would take a dump on this thread.. But I can't.
> 
> We should just delete the past couple of pages or at least my posts. I'm done though, so no more of you guys will have to "protect" april from my horrible horrible words.



Last thing i need are men trying to protect me, guess ur still not done yet 

This thread wont be closed because kuroi is not here, that just sounds silly lol, u guys want drama or naked women, this thread offeres both, and besides what other women will put up with u guys


----------



## KushXOJ (May 28, 2012)

That's just it if you haven't noticed, I CAN'T STAND DRAMA. 
Nobody wins when arguing on the internet, you all lose. 

I know how to ignore a person if they say something I don't like, you all should practice it maybe then threads can stay on topic ....

And I have no problems in the lady department. 

If you can give some tips on me getting them to leave earlier the morning after I'd love to hear them tho


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> I'm still waiting for a big strong man to put me in my place, and tell me to take off my pants


God damn it woman ! Take off your pants, NOW !


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Good grief, i'm not going back two hundred pages into this thread. Hep and April arguing? Didn't see that one coming...Hep you're usually so soft spoken and sweet. What happened?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 28, 2012)

View attachment 2189322


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Look! Bearded beanies!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> Last thing i need are men trying to protect me, guess ur still not done yet
> 
> This thread wont be closed because kuroi is not here, that just sounds silly lol, u guys want drama or naked women, this thread offeres both, and besides what other women will put up with u guys


I didn't say you need them. I said they could stop protecting you.. which they were trying to whether you wanted them to do it or not. 

I didn't say to close this thread either.. That would be stupid. It's not kurois fault we hijacked this thread. I don't want drama.. The problem escalated into what it is now. Is it silly to delete my posts in this thread?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

WTF.. hahahaha this is the internet.. ROFLMAO (I've never said that before). Ahhh too high too high.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Good grief, i'm not going back two hundred pages into this thread. Hep and April arguing? Didn't see that one coming...Hep you're usually so soft spoken and sweet. What happened?View attachment 2189321


LOL soft spoken? It's an illusion ma'am. You just think that because I'm young. If you've read some of my posts in the philosophy section, you would see that I'm much too bitter for my age.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> WTF.. hahahaha this is the internet.. ROFLMAO (I've never said that before). Ahhh too high too high.


LoL I don't use those either. At some point there's just too many letters in an acronym. Besides...are you _really_ laughing your ass off _every_ time? I mean...*really*?


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL soft spoken? It's an illusion ma'am. You just think that because I'm young. If you've read some of my posts in the philosophy section, you would see that I'm much too bitter for my age.


You're breakin my heart here Hep.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

@ Heph
If I was me....lol !


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> LoL I don't use those either. At some point there's just too many letters in an acronym. Besides...are you _really_ laughing your ass off _every_ time? I mean...*really*?


lol you're so funny.

No, I just use acronyms to make people feel better .


Hold on everybody, lets all take a moment to laugh at this thread.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> @ Heph
> If I was me....lol !


lol, I'm just gonna tell you I'm not dumb .


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol, I'm just gonna tell you I'm not dumb .


Who said you were? My Heppy is not dumb, no he is not.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 28, 2012)

Be careful with April, she will come get you, you never heard of

"Never get between a mother bear and her cub"



I love it when your sassy April

Peace, Love and Hare Krishna


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Be careful with April, she will come get you, you never heard of
> 
> "Never get between a mother bear and her cub"
> 
> ...


Too high for the ax! Take the ax away from the stoned one!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're breakin my heart here Hep.


Awww.. I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention. Here's a  to make you feel better. 

But I must ask, why does that break your heart? Bitterness comes from intelligence. Aren't you happy I'm intelligent?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> Who said you were? My Heppy is not dumb, no he is not.


Ha I'm a heppy.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awww.. I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention. Here's a  to make you feel better.
> 
> But I must ask, why does that break your heart? Bitterness comes from intelligence. Aren't you happy I'm intelligent?


You're the next door neighbor kid. Now act like it damnit. Cuz I will cry. And you don't want me to cry, do you?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> You're the next door neighbor kid. Now act like it damnit. Cuz I will cry. And you don't want me to cry, do you?


Dammit I'm a grown man. [video=youtube;yiLiTpBfpQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiLiTpBfpQM[/video]
You can stand me up to a womans wrath but I won't back down.

I take that back, I'll be the neighbor kid.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 28, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> LOL soft spoken? It's an illusion ma'am. You just think that because I'm young. If you've read some of my posts in the philosophy section, you would see that I'm much too bitter for my age.



not getting laid enough or just a chip on the shoulder about not getting enough, LOL Sorry to hear your young and bitter but I think most of these post belong somewhere else as I don't see any pix of lace or frills and that's what were here for, naked woman, what have I been missing.... 

I tossed the one of me as a baby in to see if your paying attention...I know my teeth are kind of big, but my mom was a beaver Eh!


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

OMG this girl has major camel toe  Plus that fourth toe over is really weirding me out...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> not getting laid enough or just a chip on the shoulder about not getting enough, LOL Sorry to hear your young and bitter but I think most of these post belong somewhere else as I don't see any pix of lace or frills and that's what were here for, naked woman, what have I been missing....
> 
> I tossed the one of me as a baby in to see if your paying attention...I know my teeth are kind of big, but my mom was a beaver Eh!
> 
> View attachment 2189347View attachment 2189348View attachment 2189349


Oh fuck off...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 28, 2012)

say please


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 28, 2012)

This is for your next snappy comment


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

Nicely done...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

April,
You got them pants off yet ?


----------



## april (May 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> April,
> You got them pants off yet ?


Take them off my urself, i dare u  ok is everyone ok now or do i still need to open up a "PORK SWORDS THAT HAVE PORKED ME " thread 

Can't we all just be horny and alone together???? rflmao Is this a good time to mention i got a sushi date with a super sexy man , lol omg i don't even eat sushi but i might eat him lol 

I might need to borrow Kona's pretty pink leash ....


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (May 28, 2012)

LoL! Pork swords lol. Fun-ay. I made S & M for ya. Was the only title I could think of that seemed similar to Lace and Frills without being...naked.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 28, 2012)

april said:


> Take them off my urself, i dare u  ok is everyone ok now or do i still need to open up a "PORK SWORDS THAT HAVE PORKED ME " thread
> 
> Can't we all just be horny and alone together???? rflmao Is this a good time to mention i got a sushi date with a super sexy man , lol omg i don't even eat sushi but i might eat him lol
> 
> I might need to borrow Kona's pretty pink leash ....


dude, you're awesome. Why? I don't know. Why did I turn into a douche so fast? I don't know. So yeah.. sorry. I promise I won't talk shit anymore. later.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

april said:


> I'm still waiting for a big strong man to put me in my place, and tell me to take off my pants
> 
> Ya the men's comments at my words will encourage the other women to show their frillies  lol
> 
> And check mate April


Well, if the offer still stands... And I'm over here somewhere's in Hawaii so you might enjoy the change in weather, hurry the fuck up already before I have to slap dat ass in gear!


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Awww.. I'm sorry. Wasn't my intention. Here's a  to make you feel better.
> 
> But I must ask, why does that break your heart? Bitterness comes from intelligence. Aren't you happy I'm intelligent?


I see it different. Bitterness comes from partial intelligence, but if you're smart enough, you'll eventually learn to cope with your enlightenment and realise being happy is the only logical choice despite it all ...


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2012)

Just wanted to get a post in on page 666.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 29, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I see it different. Bitterness comes from partial intelligence, but if you're smart enough, you'll eventually learn to cope with your enlightenment and realise being happy is the only logical choice despite it all ...


Yeah. When you become more intelligent you become less ignorant. Your mind opens up to the negativity that surrounds the world (I swear I'm not emo). At this point you can do either one of two things. Ignore all the negativity thus becoming ignorant again or "face the music" and deal with the world. I think that intelligent people go through a "sad" phase and then they burst out more happy than ignorant people. Funny, you have the same view as me.. +rep.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 29, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Just wanted to get a post in on page 666.


OMG you're the anti-christ .


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 29, 2012)

WTF is going on here lately. No lace. Just modesty.*

Comicon Day two
*










Always a good day for furisode and stoned cosplayers.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Just wanted to get a post in on page 666.


Oh yeah, page triple 6.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 29, 2012)

666 baby. and is comicon on now then?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2012)

666? I'm on page 222


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> 666? I'm on page 222


167.......... 40 per page


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 29, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> 167.......... 40 per page


 I used to keep it on 40 posts per page but now it's on 30. it loads a little faster if there's a lot of pics and stuff to load.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 29, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I used to keep it on 40 posts per page but now it's on 30. it loads a little faster if there's a lot of pics and stuff to load.


True, it is troublesome loading the pics that make you lol thread.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 29, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> 666 baby. and is comicon on now then?


It was over the weekend. It's always the end of May and October here. Any of you are welcome to come with me should you be around later this year. Head to the Cosplay Corner thread.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It was over the weekend. It's always the end of May and October here. Any of you are welcome to come with me should you be around later this year. Head to the Cosplay Corner thread.


Would be an interesting sight I'm sure

I think it just went 4:20 somewhere in America so brb


----------



## HASDFRE (May 29, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> It was over the weekend. It's always the end of May and October here. Any of you are welcome to come with me should you be around later this year. Head to the Cosplay Corner thread.


post pix of ur tits plz, we wnt 2 c ur black titzes


----------



## Trichy Bastard (May 29, 2012)

HASDFRE said:


> post pix of ur tits plz, we wnt 2 c ur black titzes


I got first dibbs on using this in my sig...


----------



## forgetiwashere (May 30, 2012)

my official entry into the undies thread


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (May 30, 2012)

forgetiwashere said:


> my official entry into the undies thread


Then make her whine to all her girlfriends and any beta males that will listen. At which point she says yeah fuck it I don't need him. Then 2 days later ...


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


>


more naughty pics, please and thank you "


----------



## silasraven (Aug 27, 2012)

pig, even if your a chick pig


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, you most know me in real life ? you hit the nail on the head


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

Im a dirty piggy, oink oink


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 27, 2012)

MediMary said:


> Im a dirty piggy, oink oink


Don't worry about Silas ... he has it in for Kuroi; not sure why. cn


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait what??? I thought we were friends 0_o

He even posted me some wheelchair honeys to add diversity to the boudoir.

Anyway, I thought this picture was lovely. I've seen this corset online before, I think I WILL buy it.







I love you Neer Neer <3


----------



## MediMary (Aug 27, 2012)

man, hear i am asking for pics, I didnt realize u and toker are an item...
damn I have really missed all the action here of late


----------



## april (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats to kuroi and tip top, love is beautiful


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 27, 2012)

MediMary said:


> man, hear i am asking for pics, I didnt realize u and toker are an item...
> damn I have really missed all the action here of late



Ya lol where did you go man ?


----------



## silasraven (Aug 27, 2012)

yes we are friends, he means to imply i have crush on you. while you are dashing dear there is only one person my heart belongs to.Congrats on your find someone


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh right 0_O

Well, again I have completely misinterpreted what is being said.. Sorry Silas and thankyou x

Thanks everyone x

MediMary you KNOW bad things happen to me when I post pictures XP I suppose if I do they will have to be PG or whatever Tip Top is comfortable with.

Actually that's the funny thing about actually being in a relationship.. No matter how much you guys said I was sexy here I couldn't really believe it until TT validated it for me. I feel special.

'Me... fapworthy?' Acknowledgement happens.

Now I suddenly realize what all the fuss was about; I didn't think the pics were all that 'inspiring' before XP

I dunno I'll let him be in charge of my camera and decide what he wants to show off or keep all to himself fufufufufuuu

A girl like me needs another half to live lol

Yeah... half of me was missing and I couldn't love the other. Not anymore <3

LOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVELOVE

The people we love and have loved shape us, or at least leave a very big dent..

All love is precious, be it past, present or unrequited. If it was ever love at all it will NEVER go away.

I wish all the best for all of you


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay lol amen to that, real love does not die


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Aug 29, 2012)

oh youre with ttt thats cool. he can grow good weed


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 29, 2012)

I've yet to sample his wares... Well, his weed anyway. But I like what I've touched, smelled and tasted so far.

When we get a grow on I'll look forward to it, and darting about watering in a frilly apron or something.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Aug 31, 2012)

Well this pretty much kills my plans to visit the UK... *sigh*




It is lovely to see you being happy.. even if it is only over the internets...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry hun, but I've been waiting around for you guys for years...

Thankyou though xxx

I hope you find a hot lady to make you happy though, it sounds like you've managed to get lotsa womens in the past from your stories x


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm kinda over relationships, I just want to make a bit of money and buy a property with plenty of trees, build a log cabin, farm and be a hermit...


Edit...

Thank you for wishing such nice things for me...


Maybe I'll get sick of being a hermit one day and move to Trinidad... I hear tell of beautiful women coming from there...


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Aug 31, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I'm kinda over relationships, I just want to make a bit of money and buy a property with plenty of trees, build a log cabin, farm and be a hermit...
> 
> 
> Edit...
> ...


Yeah tell me about it. After 6 years of an awesome relationship, this last year has been hell and apparently my girl might have borderline personality disorder, it's like a gift from Satan... Iceland is supposed to have the most beautiful women in the world- why? Because the vikings used to kidnap the most beautiful women from europe and put them in their gene pool... Fun fact, eh?


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't like my women to be taller than me... It's a big turn off...


----------



## budsmoker87 (Aug 31, 2012)

when i think back, the times in my life when i recieved CONSTANT female attention, was when i was focusing 110% on myself


my appearance, my belongings, my well being, my happiness, my money, etc.


then the babes would flock and i'd be like "...they weren't here for me when i wanted/needed em...fuck em...yea that's what ill do! just fuck em and boot em to the curb" 


i think a lot of guys can hear me out on this


----------



## Urca (Aug 31, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I don't like my women to be taller than me... It's a big turn off...


i like men to be taller


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Sep 1, 2012)

Shannon Alexander said:


> I don't like my women to be taller than me... It's a big turn off...


I'm about 5'9" and once dated a girl 6'1", guess is was fun having her boobs at eye level while we were doing it... Was a bit weird walking around town however... Lucky I am pretty confident, so it didn't seem to matter that much cuz I just kept thinking about the benefits lol...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm a good foot taller than kuroi


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 2, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> I'm about 5'9" and once dated a girl 6'1", guess is was fun having her boobs at eye level while we were doing it... Was a bit weird walking around town however... Lucky I am pretty confident, so it didn't seem to matter that much cuz I just kept thinking about the benefits lol...


Lol... It's not a confidence thing it's just how I am... When I feel like making some children tho I may change my mind, I may decide that I want to produce some big kids...


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Sep 4, 2012)

the consensus i think is men "generally" like women to be either shorter or taller but never the same, thats what i heard anyway. im 5'10 and dated someone the same height and did notice it re: hugging and things but the benefits of leggy women outweight that i think - wouldnt go taller though..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2012)

i'm a foot taller than mine and double her weight, literally. i can bench press her, she's tiny.


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Sep 5, 2012)

WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> the consensus i think is men "generally" like women to be either shorter or taller but never the same, thats what i heard anyway. im 5'10 and dated someone the same height and did notice it re: hugging and things but the benefits of leggy women outweight that i think - wouldnt go taller though


 I prefer the girl shorter, and same height is ok, but taller is slightly akward. It gets even more sensitive with weight- but I'm 200, so I don't wanna get squashed by a 200+ girl. My current gf weighs around 150 but it suits her well becuz she's got an athletic build. I do love the tiny spinners tho 
And then there's love- which pretty much stomps out any preconcieved preferences as long as it's the driving force...


----------



## smok3h (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never dated anyone taller than myself. I'm 6'1, so I'm not super tall, but I'm taller than most girls. 

I don't know if I'd like dating someone taller than me? Of course, I say that now, and I do realize how incredibly shallow it is.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 23, 2012)

The stupid finance people paid my money into a completely random account.. I will have to call them tomorrow as they are closed over the weekend.

As soon as I have cash to spare... I am going to be roving over this site

http://www.milanoo.com/Lolita-Dresses-c635?Promotion=MBYGRMKTSimilarlolita&gclid=CJOXlOm5zLICFYcPfAodGSAAmw


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 10, 2012)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> The stupid finance people paid my money into a completely random account.. I will have to call them tomorrow as they are closed over the weekend.
> 
> As soon as I have cash to spare... I am going to be roving over this site
> 
> http://www.milanoo.com/Lolita-Dresses-c635?Promotion=MBYGRMKTSimilarlolita&gclid=CJOXlOm5zLICFYcPfAodGSAAmw


Why are those girls soo cute to me? Guess I'm becoming a damn pedophile...


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha TB you are funny, you are just a normal guy


----------



## Beansly (Oct 11, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2189327


Why is trailer trash with an ax sexy?


----------



## Trichy Bastard (Oct 11, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Hahaha TB you are funny, you are just a normal guy


U don't have to insult me, sheesh...  hehe thanks Kona, you're right- when I was 18 I wouldn't have dreamed of dating a 16yr old cuz they were too young, now that I'm in my mid thirties I'm finally ready to... hahahaha


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> U don't have to insult me, sheesh...  hehe thanks Kona, you're right- when I was 18 I wouldn't have dreamed of dating a 16yr old cuz they were too young, now that I'm in my mid thirties I'm finally ready to... hahahaha


 lol aint that the truth


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 11, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> U don't have to insult me, sheesh...  hehe thanks Kona, you're right- when I was 18 I wouldn't have dreamed of dating a 16yr old cuz they were too young, now that I'm in my mid thirties I'm finally ready to... hahahaha


Hehe guys are too funny  and of course I know you are special Tb, you have always been a sweetheart, can't wait to come visit Hawaii again some day hehe


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 14, 2012)

Beansly said:


> Why is trailer trash with an ax sexy?


When I first saw her I didn't think trailer trash...I actually thought...homeless...Not in a mean way though. Just what I figured.


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha I didn't even bother looking at the girl, must be pretty bad !


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 14, 2012)

somebody please tell me what this thread is about? it's like aa thousand topics all in one.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 14, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> somebody please tell me what this thread is about? it's like aa thousand topics all in one.


It's about lacey and frilly things and the people who like to wear them. Obviously. That's why every once in a while there'll be a picture of a random pair of frilly panties or a girl sporting some lacey...thingys.


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 14, 2012)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> It's about lacey and frilly things and the people who like to wear them. Obviously. That's why every once in a while there'll be a picture of a random pair of frilly panties or a girl sporting some lacey...thingys.


Oh I love frilly panties and lacey thingys


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Oct 14, 2012)

rainman36 said:


> Oh I love frilly panties and lacey thingys


Oh good! Then this is the thread for you!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, i might have inadvertently killed the thread off a little bit :/


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 14, 2012)

where the pantie pics at? lol....I'm such a dog perv.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 14, 2012)

Trichy Bastard said:


> Why are those girls soo cute to me? Guess I'm becoming a damn pedophile...


no doubt dude... those girls are like 10. at least wait till 15 jeesh.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 30, 2014)

Say hello to the lady for me.
Her wit, wisdom and beauty are sorely missed.


----------



## brandon727272 (May 30, 2014)

Say hi to her for me! She talked to me through some sad times.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Blump.

Is this the one @april ?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Beansly said:


> Why is trailer trash with an ax sexy?


I fully support this meme:


----------



## april (Apr 10, 2015)

Sure is...so many pages...lol


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 10, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> no doubt dude... those girls are like 10. at least wait till 15 jeesh.


Creepy ass 3 year old post by me


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 10, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Creepy ass 3 year old post by me


I usually read the first and the last page. If you end up creepin' through and find something good, let me know!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello just stopping in, I miss you April huggs

I remember when a beautiful young lady brought some fun and fashion to RIU 
*xKuroiTaimax I miss you xox, woods*

I like leather and lace


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh yeah - THIS place...

I'm home!

@lahadaextranjera , @Flaming Pie - what about here? 

This thread doesn't seem like it'll get locked. It's been around forever. 

Just have to follow the RIUles


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahem - @lahadaextranjera 

@Flaming Pie 

Didn't you HEAR ME Callin' you.....??????

hahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

You gotta light the boob signal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> You gotta light the boob signal.





BarnBuster said:


>


Bahahahaah.

Well, how long has this thread been active? Like 8 years?

I give us less than a week before someone comes in here and fucks it all up!

Buuuuuuut, in the meantime....

*******************************************************************************************
And *RULES. No nips, tips, clits, dicks, pussies, or assholes!!!!*

And no cunts either - YOU know who you are....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

Were gonna need some new pictures yessica.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Were gonna need some new pictures yessica.


You FIRST!!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> Were gonna need some new pictures yessica.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


Ok, now I'd like to see YOU wearing the same outfit.


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> *******************************************************************************************
> And *RULES. *No nips, tips, clits, dicks, pussies, or* assholes!!!!*
> 
> And no cunts either - YOU know who you are....


That rules out about half of the ppl here LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You FIRST!!!!


I always post new pics.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I always post new pics.


Aaaaaaand - where they at?

hahah - I post new pics, and the thread gets shut down! 

I either have to edit olds. or send some more over from my other computer. 

All the ones I have handy are boyfriend pictures. They do not adhere to the RIU rules. hahah


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ok, now I'd like to see YOU wearing the same outfit.


I don't have the tits to pull off something like that.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I don't have the tits to pull off something like that.


Oh, I'm a PERV. The funnier the better!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't know if it's even a good idea for me to post naughty pictures in here.

People be getting so BUTT HURT about it.

Meh - I don't NEED to post semi-nudes. I'm fine just keeping them to myself. I thought sharing was fun and nice. 

But THREE different threads ruined? Seems like a lot to me.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

I got a new one for you @Flaming Pie !


----------



## neosapien (Apr 24, 2015)

@tip top toker how you doing bro? How's Kuroi?


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I got a new one for you @Flaming Pie !


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @tip top toker how you doing bro? How's Kuroi?


Who in the wat? 

Tip top toke is with the chick that started this thread???

GET OUT!!!!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

And also - heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy

I can't find any of the old lace and or frills pictures though. WAT the fuck? hahah - I have so many.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3403437


I feel super grodi today.. I need a shower. I chased my daughter all around the market today.

Here's something tho.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

@Yessica... quoted the wrong thing.

Dats my gardening hat btw. misted the girls tonight. Twas my grandfathers hat.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> @Yessica... quoted the wrong thing.
> 
> Dats my gardening hat btw. misted the girls tonight. Twas my grandfathers hat.


YOU ARE SUPER CUTE!!!

I think you're younger than me! I'm 33.

I have no clue about your age - but to look at your skin and such, I wouldn't put you past 26. 

Am I right?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Who in the wat?
> 
> Tip top toke is with the chick that started this thread???
> 
> GET OUT!!!!!


Or at least he was last I heard, lucky bastard...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Or at least he was last I heard, lucky bastard...


hahahah - Ive seen his posting I think. Can't recall. 

Why isn't SHE posting here anymore? Looks like she liked it a lot!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> hahahah - Ive seen his posting I think. Can't recall.
> 
> Why isn't SHE posting here anymore? Looks like she liked it a lot!


I vaguely remember some sort of drama, then again this thread is full of people that used to post all the time a few years ago. Kind of a bummer of a thread.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I vaguely remember some sort of drama, then again this thread is full of people that used to post all the time a few years ago. Kind of a bummer of a thread.


THIS one?

Fuck it.

I keep trying to start news. And they fucking get trolled, reported, and closed.

If this one gets closed - who cares then? 

You think it's a bummer, then no harm no foul.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YOU ARE SUPER CUTE!!!
> 
> I think you're younger than me! I'm 33.
> 
> ...


Some chick came to my door and said that to me a couple days ago.

I think she was trying to sell me something.

haha I'm 29


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> THIS one?
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> ...


I'm just seeing a bunch of people I liked who are no longer posting, it made me a sad panda. But don't worry and just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm just seeing a bunch of people I liked who are no longer posting, it made me a sad panda. But don't worry and just keep on keepin' on.


SAD PANDA???

that's that worst kind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea riu was pretty fun back when all the cool kids were posting lol.. now it's hard as hell keeping up. I usually start reading a thread then give up due to too many inside jokes about people I'm not familiar with


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yea riu was pretty fun back when all the cool kids were posting lol.. now it's hard as hell keeping up. I usually start reading a thread then give up due to too many inside jokes about people I'm not familiar with


My problem is I have like 5 people on ignore because they suck donkey balls. Lot's of shitty lame ass people posting now a days, and some of the other cool kids that were still around are MIA.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 25, 2015)

K was chased away by the dick heads from here, just like all the good people from the past, we just get tired of it and wander away


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> K was chased away by the dick heads from here, just like all the good people from the past, we just get tired of it and wander away
> View attachment 3403670


K was the original poster?

Doesn't surprise me. For some reason a woman that enjoys sharing sultry pictures is REALLY not appreciated on here by some. 

You would think that in a website with a bunch of "laid back" weed growers, a little bit of tits and ass would be welcomed. 

I don't really get it. 


Blue Wizard said:


> My problem is I have like 5 people on ignore because they suck donkey balls. Lot's of shitty lame ass people posting now a days, and some of the other cool kids that were still around are MIA.


I get pretty bad FOMO when I have someone on ignore. Even though I know it's the smartest thing.

Sometimes I just gets so angry is alls...

Oh, and THIS one is new! I just found it in my e-mails. 

Oh shit - won't load? Hmmmm

EDIT: Nope - it's there!


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 25, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel super grodi today.. I need a shower. I chased my daughter all around the market today.
> 
> Here's something tho.
> 
> View attachment 3403450 View attachment 3403451 View attachment 3403453


Nice colour eyes....


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 25, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> Nice colour eyes....


I KNOW right?

There should be an eyeball thread!

hahaha - although you know some fucker is just going to post their asshole in the first 10 mins.


----------



## WHATFG (Apr 25, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I KNOW right?
> 
> There should be an eyeball thread!
> 
> hahaha - although you know some fucker is just going to post their asshole in the first 10 mins.


That would be winking yessi!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 26, 2015)

We started a thread before this one and had a bunch of RIU ladies posting pic of themselves that was a real good thread, kitty had some awesome pix I'll look for them.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> We started a thread before this one and had a bunch of RIU ladies posting pic of themselves that was a real good thread, kitty had some awesome pix I'll look for them.
> View attachment 3404756


THAT is an old RIU member?

FAK - I wish I had a Delorean so I could go back and be on this site then. Daaaaaamn!

I started 3 threads. Count them - THREE - recently for the exact same purpose as having members share naughty pictures. For fun. 

And three got shut down because fun ruining ass hat's came in and report buttoned us like 1000 times. 

I don't understand people like that. If you hate internet tits and ass, then stay the fuck out of threads that are called "best tits contest"

People fucking baffle me sometimes...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> THAT is an old RIU member?


No, that's Milena Velba the porn star. Notice the water mark at the top left of the pic.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> No, that's Milena Velba the porn star. Notice the water mark at the top left of the pic.


You mean SHE doesn't have a penis?

Pass.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> You mean SHE doesn't have a penis?
> 
> Pass.


I seriously doubt it, though I've never seen what she has going on below the belt. She mostly just does various things with her giant lactating boobies.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I seriously doubt it, though I've never seen what she has going on below the belt. She mostly just does various things with her giant lactating boobies.


They ARE pretty huge.

Although the camera angle in that picture makes her look like she has dwarfism. At least dwarfism of the arms. Definitely not of the titties though. 

Those things could smother you!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 26, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> We started a thread before this one and had a bunch of RIU ladies posting pic of themselves that was a real good thread, kitty had some awesome pix I'll look for them.
> View attachment 3404756


Ooh or medicalmaryjane... she was a looker. Def top 10 best looking girls I've seen anywhere and not even due to boobs or ass but just by a really pretty smile

Oooooohhhh or dankdalia.. damn.. just... damn


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ooh or medicalmaryjane... she was a looker. Def top 10 best looking girls I've seen anywhere and not even due to boobs or ass but just by a really pretty smile
> 
> Oooooohhhh or dankdalia.. damn.. just... damn


Oh one of you pervy perv's has GOT to have these pictures saved on your computers or something in the "cum dumpster" file. 

I don't mean like tits and ass (although that's ALWAYS appreciated). I just like to see what people look like. 

ESPECIALLY pretty girls...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Oh one of you pervy perv's has GOT to have these pictures saved on your computers or something in the "cum dumpster" file.
> 
> I don't mean like tits and ass (although that's ALWAYS appreciated). I just like to see what people look like.
> 
> ESPECIALLY pretty girls...


Right?! I'm sure more than one of these peeps have a saved folder of all the hotties.. i mean i probably would if i didn't have people going through my phone all the time lol

Dear whoever has this magical folder, here's what's gonna happen. You're gonna either own up to it and post them or you're gonna make a puppet account and post them.. the choice is yours


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Right?! I'm sure more than one of these peeps have a saved folder of all the hotties.. i mean i probably would if i didn't have people going through my phone all the time lol
> 
> Dear whoever has this magical folder, here's what's gonna happen. You're gonna either own up to it and post them or you're gonna make a puppet account and post them.. the choice is yours


Win win in my eyes....

COME ON PERVS - SHOW YOUR WEIRD BONER!!!!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2015)

lol @Thundercat was surfing thru K's old posts as was I  glad i wasn't the only one!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> YOU ARE SUPER CUTE!!!
> 
> I think you're younger than me! I'm 33.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Some chick came to my door and said that to me a couple days ago.
> 
> I think she was trying to sell me something.
> 
> haha I'm 29


You two both look young! I'm surprised that Yessie is 33, I thought about mid to late twenties.
Damn! You make me feel old now!
Do you know how old I am? I'm 38 in August! Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


For some reason this picture makes me think of Rosanne..


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You two both look young! I'm surprised that Yessie is 33, I thought about mid to late twenties.
> Damn! You make me feel old now!
> Do you know how old I am? I'm 38 in August! Lol


Ahhhh you're just a young pup! How old's your man? You get to half the age between you and your man and minus that from your real age. Young men keep us young. So I guess I'm only...29! hahah


Flaming Pie said:


> For some reason this picture makes me think of Rosanne..


Totes!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Ahhhh you're just a young pup! How old's your man? You get to half the age between you and minus that from your real age. Young men keep us young. So I guess I'm only...29! hahah
> 
> Totes!


My man is 29!! So I'm not doing too badly! Lol  he keeps me young I reckon!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> You two both look young! I'm surprised that Yessie is 33, I thought about mid to late twenties.
> Damn! You make me feel old now!
> Do you know how old I am? I'm 38 in August! Lol


Wtf thats wierd im 38 in August too!! The 12th!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Wtf thats wierd im 38 in August too!! The 12th!!


Shut up! I'm the 12th too! My brother from another mother! Lol


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Shut up! I'm the 12th too! My brother from another mother! Lol


Im wierded out now!! We're twins !!Thats just crazy !!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 26, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Im wierded out now!! We're twins !!Thats just crazy !!


I know! And the great thing is, if everyone else forgets our birthdays we will still remember each other! Que bien?!?


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Wtf thats wierd im 38 in August too!! The 12th!!





lahadaextranjera said:


> Shut up! I'm the 12th too! My brother from another mother! Lol


Countdown to August 12th - we're going to have to have an online PARTY!!!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Countdown to August 12th - we're going to have to have an online PARTY!!!!!


no 1 ever remembers my b day but i hope @lahadaextranjera And @Yessica... does b the best bday ever!!!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

maybe a lace and frills bday party!! js


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Apr 26, 2015)

When you get to the double digits add them together...this year I will be 6...


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Apr 26, 2015)

204863


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 26, 2015)

here we go


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 26, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> here we goView attachment 3405387



she reminds me of this psycho chick i dated 

killed my boner -_-


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 26, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> here we goView attachment 3405387


really like the tomato cages!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 26, 2015)

wow taken in 2011 kitty


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 26, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> maybe a lace and frills bday party!! js
> View attachment 3405034 View attachment 3405035


That thigh gap is INSANE!!

I like a more round booty. Not big. Just pronounced. haha. If that makes any sense. I am into thighs and ass.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

Flaming Pie said:


> That thigh gap is INSANE!!
> 
> I like a more round booty. Not big. Just pronounced. haha. If that makes any sense. I am into thighs and ass.


Me too!! but its the only pics i could find on a whim!!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> Me too!! but its the only pics i could find on a whim!!


I believe you can do better. 

We can wait....


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> I believe you can do better.
> 
> We can wait....


Not with queen ban hammer on the hunt!!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 26, 2015)

ResearchKitty ended up being ResearchKitty's boyfriend. I hear men pretending to be women is a thing on the Internets. Still hot.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> ResearchKitty ended up being ResearchKitty's boyfriend. I hear men pretending to be women is a thing on the Internets. Still hot.


I'll tell you a secret. THIS is really me...






Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 26, 2015)

neosapien said:


> ResearchKitty ended up being ResearchKitty's boyfriend. I hear men pretending to be women is a thing on the Internets. Still hot.


Lol why in the world would a guy do that? Hahahaha made my day

He probably got so many dic pics.. thats hilarious


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Lol why in the world would a guy do that?





Hepheastus420 said:


> He probably got so many dic pics.


THAT'S why!


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2015)

The pair got locked up....they shared an account. Her mug shot was not as good as the one that put them there....for those who remember her epic knee sock /aviator grow op pic.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

april said:


> The pair got locked up....they shared an account. Her mug shot was not as good as the one that put them there....for those who remember her epic knee sock /aviator grow op pic.


Do you have a picture, because I wouldn't have been here to remember. 

I like pictures! hahah

Morning dear!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

neosapien said:


> ResearchKitty ended up being ResearchKitty's boyfriend. I hear men pretending to be women is a thing on the Internets. Still hot.


And what? I've been pretending to be a woman for years!....

....and you still all believe me!


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> Do you have a picture, because I wouldn't have been here to remember.
> 
> I like pictures! hahah
> 
> Morning dear!


Morning hun, I do not...but it was re-posted many times...
bath time...fuck Mondays suck when ur up at 530 ...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

april said:


> Morning hun, I do not...but it was re-posted many times...
> bath time...fuck Mondays suck when ur up at 530 ...


GAK - that IS early. I'm at 6:30 usually. 

Used to be a 5:30 gal when I worked in the boosh. 

Is it that early because you have to shower and stuff in the morning? hahah. So weird to ask but I have to start doing that stuff soon. This will be my first "real person" job that starts in the morning at a reasonable time and what I look like matters. haha

As a remote camp cook, sweats and gross shirts were my uniform. And then all my bar jobs never started early. It'll be different!


----------



## april (Apr 27, 2015)

Yessica... said:


> GAK - that IS early. I'm at 6:30 usually.
> 
> Used to be a 5:30 gal when I worked in the boosh.
> 
> ...


Ya 7am start..but I finish at 4....I like it...wash hair at night...bath in am to freshen up...shave if needed..welcome to grown up life...lol


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 27, 2015)

april said:


> Ya 7am start..but I finish at 4....I like it...wash hair at night...bath in am to freshen up...shave if needed..welcome to grown up life...lol


GROSS!

hahahahah

Yeah, I'm looking forward to it. 

Being a pirate hooker for the past decade was fun and all, but I'm ready for some grown up shit! 

As long as I can still act like a pirate hooker on the inter web, all is good! 

(wink)


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 27, 2015)

I get in later than that! About 6:30am the other morning! Lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 27, 2015)

april said:


> The pair got locked up....they shared an account. Her mug shot was not as good as the one that put them there....for those who remember her epic knee sock /aviator grow op pic.


Like literally locked up in real life?


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Like literally locked up in real life?


They sure did...


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)

april said:


> They sure did...


their grow was rather commercially large, but I thought they were on generators off the grid. wonder what brought em down?


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> their grow was rather commercially large, but I thought they were on generators off the grid. wonder what brought em down?


Ego....loose lips sink ships...they got cocky and we all know this site is watched...


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

april said:


> Ego....loose lips sink ships...they got cocky and we all know this site is watched...


By ROBOTS! 

hahaha


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Apr 28, 2015)

april said:


> They sure did...


Daaammn that sucks.. hopefully they're alright


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Daaammn that sucks.. hopefully they're alright


It does...I agree he was such a nice smart guy...never spoke with her. 
At least the other kitty was smart and bailed b4 shit happened. Melo kitty I think was her name...talk about smart...she was truly awesome.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 28, 2015)

april said:


> It does...I agree he was such a nice smart guy...never spoke with her.
> At least the other kitty was smart and bailed b4 shit happened. Melo kitty I think was her name...talk about smart...she was truly awesome.


I guess you have to expect a lot of people to come and go on a weed growing site. Some people are legal, which is sweet. But certainly not everyone. 

Wonder what this place will be like in 10 years? 

Hopefully the world is legal for pot, and the NIPPLE is finally accepted. hahaha


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 28, 2015)

Them was interesting times collage kid ratted them out and LEO got lucky when they busted FDD for interstate the other couple showed up to pick up some product when LEO was there. FDD got diesel therapy for 3 months RUI raised some money for his wife. Some people like to brag and show pics of new suff on here, real bad idea, wan c a pix of my new Harley, LOL. Now to get back to our regular programming, Tat's and lace and a leather skirt, I'l be back in a moment....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 28, 2015)

One of my faves from our little contest back in 2011 on RIU


----------



## april (Apr 28, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> One of my faves from our little contest back in 2011 on RIU
> View attachment 3406855


Damn tag....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 28, 2015)

never noticed the tag was wondering what brand of toothpaste was on the counter, dam fine ass


----------



## Cowboykush (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Apr 29, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> One of my faves from our little contest back in 2011 on RIU
> View attachment 3406855


Is THAT a member? No way!


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cowboykush said:


> View attachment 3407069


The one on the right loks like @unlucky !!


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 30, 2015)

RB86 said:


> And finally, my boudoir photos turned out so cute!! And they weren't even that risque! So I was very pleased with that! (Because, actually...I just wanted normal pictures for my portfolio I had to have for class...annnnd....I did not know that's what she did. Because she used to just do regular photos...you know? Weddings? I was referred to her by someone that knew her because she had done her senior photos... It was all very awkward for me. And I can't use these for any kind of portfolio.) But they turned out so well! So I ordered some stuff and I should get it in a couple weeks. I'm very excited.


You had me at "boudoir photos"...

Yay - pics or it didn't happen?!?!?!!?


----------



## RB86 (Apr 30, 2015)

ooohhhh myyy gaaawwwd the Lace and Frills thread. It's been so long. I just did my preview and ordered my stuff. I won't get them back for probably another 2 weeks. But when I do i'll post a face one up lol. No nudies.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 30, 2015)

RB86 said:


> ooohhhh myyy gaaawwwd the Lace and Frills thread. It's been so long. I just did my preview and ordered my stuff. I won't get them back for probably another 2 weeks. But when I do i'll post a face one up lol. No nudies.


Not Naken nudes, Tastefully nude. No nips, tips, clits, dicks, balls, vagina or asshole.


----------



## seek guy (May 1, 2015)

Yessica is if really want to show someone ur pics feel free to send them my way - u can add thw nips n stuff all u want it wont offend me at all promise


----------



## RB86 (May 1, 2015)

This thread makes me miss Kuroi. Does anyone know how she's doing? She was a sweetheart.


----------



## tip top toker (May 2, 2015)

neosapien said:


> @tip top toker how you doing bro? How's Kuroi?


All is well. I'm enjoying first year exam period while she is having a bit of a breakdown over her final year submissions. All will be well in a week or so once it's over though  then 5 months of partying before the next term starts.



Yessica... said:


> Who in the wat?
> 
> Tip top toke is with the chick that started this thread???
> 
> GET OUT!!!!!


Ha. 25 years of zero luck and i score myself a goody  She left the forum because of the drama, i recall there being a load of shit thrown at her because one of the pics in this thread showed some scars on her arms so naturally people decided to abuse someone for having been depressed. Ah well, shit happens.

Cigarette then back to my revision!


----------



## Yessica... (May 2, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> All is well. I'm enjoying first year exam period while she is having a bit of a breakdown over her final year submissions. All will be well in a week or so once it's over though  then 5 months of partying before the next term starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her to come back! We can compare scars! 

I used to be super emo too...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 4, 2015)

I'm pleased to hear Kuroi has done well pass on my good wishes and tell her I'm still wearing fancy pants, I smile when I think of her! One of my favorite people I have ever met online. We all have scars you just can't see them on some people, after all life is just one cut after another, some make some don't.
ttt you got to be one special person, good on you both
chill vibes your way


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 4, 2015)

back at you cowboykush I love my pit bulls and ladies.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 5, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> All is well. I'm enjoying first year exam period while she is having a bit of a breakdown over her final year submissions. All will be well in a week or so once it's over though  then 5 months of partying before the next term starts.


 I second what woodsman said, send her my good wishes too when you get the chance.


----------



## Yessica... (May 5, 2015)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> I second what woodsman said, send her my good wishes too when you get the chance.


I THIRD that @tip top toker , and I wasn't even on here the same time as her. But something about her makes me want to give her a hug.


----------



## RB86 (May 7, 2015)

Kuroi is a very beautiful young woman, inside and out. Send her my love and tell her not to worry, she is going to do just fine on her finals.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 7, 2015)

This is the lace and frills thread…. do sequins and coins count? mwha ha haaa


----------



## Yessica... (May 7, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> This is the lace and frills thread…. do sequins and coins count? mwha ha haaa


THEY DO - THEY DOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 9, 2015)

I love biker chicks


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 9, 2015)

when done toss in laundry , lol


----------



## Yessica... (May 9, 2015)

woodsmaneh! said:


> *I love biker chicks*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Yessica... (Jul 30, 2015)

The beautiful aliens of the planet Victoria Secret...


  
   

Nighty night


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## mzgrazzhoppergreen (Jul 30, 2015)

I just got this thread for the title.... Not regretting it lmao
but chickie that started it must be awesome, just look at the original post


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


As I'm scrolling down
.. oh purple hair, must be a freak.. hot
.. damn got a nice pair of melons too
.. she must eat her veggies and do her cardio, getting better
.. oh shit!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 30, 2015)

I thought Kuroi (Wolf Lady) was back. Dam I miss her. She had her shit together.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 30, 2015)

Hepheastus420 said:


> As I'm scrolling down
> .. oh purple hair, must be a freak.. hot
> .. damn got a nice pair of melons too
> .. she must eat her veggies and do her cardio, getting better
> .. oh shit!


I'm sorry, my posts should come with a warning label Heph.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry, my posts should come with a warning label Heph.


Nah it's all fair on riu.. I'm not gonna deny it, his top half is hot


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2016)

big and soupy got me thinking about underwear. one of my favorite threads here


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 16, 2016)

I miss kuroi. Hope tiptoptoker and her are having wild adventures.

And btw to each there own but wtf if up with blue wizards chick with dick picks?!


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2017)

Of all the threads to necro at least you picked one that has lots of eye candy in it.


As a nuby you may not be aware that advertising in this fashion is not acceptable.

Just because I like @xKuroiTaimax I'm desperately resisting the urge to penis your post.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 18, 2017)

katiegarcia said:


> victoriasdress.fr



Going fishing!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 18, 2017)

katiegarcia said:


> victoriasdress.fr


I remember Kuroi fondly as well, @lokie, but ... penis.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 18, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm sorry, my posts should come with a warning label Heph.


Don't ever apologize! Your post should be stratch and sniff. That way folks could be like

{{scratch scratch}}


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I remember Kuroi fondly as well, @lokie, but ... penis.


LOL

I guess a penis pic not posted is a penis pic wasted.







So I'm only human and urges win again.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 18, 2017)

Put a little more effort into it honey.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought this thread was about clothes.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope everyone had a good 4/20


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm still frilly


----------



## srh88 (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly


Nice to see that you still lurk


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly


My favorite thread, WB!


----------



## neosapien (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice to see you again @xKuroiTaimax . We miss your youthful exuberance around here.


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly


That first picture is quite stunning the ways its all set up, as everyone said its great to see all is well!


----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly


A 5 year vacation is nice. 
What you been up to?

Welcome back into the pack.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Hope everyone had a good 4/20


Wow, good to see you around! How is life treating you?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 22, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly


Good to see you. I hope things are going well for you and you come say high more often.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow...nice to see you.You made a avatar about 7 or 8 yrs ago for me.

I was away myself till a couple of months ago.

You look .....happy with your self.Good to see.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful pictures - were they professionally taken?

Nice to see you around.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 9, 2018)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I'm still frilly




Come back Kuroi we miss you and your post. Why not try it a while.


----------

